# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits >  Le PDG de Google ne regrette pas d'avoir renvoy l'ancien Googler James Damore

## Michael Guilloux

*Un employ de Google cre la polmique en expliquant que les femmes ne sont pas faites pour la tech*
*et finit par tre vir de lentreprise*

La diversit, et notamment dans le genre, est une question importante aux yeux de nombreux organismes de dfense des droits de lhomme. De la socit prhistorique o lhomme tait considr comme le sexe dominant, nous avons progressivement volu vers une socit o la femme est de plus en plus positionne au mme rang que lhomme. Mais dans la ralit, de nombreux milieux continuent dtre domins par les hommes. En entreprise, certaines politiques du genre sont donc mises en place dans le but supprimer, sinon rduire, ces ingalits. Cest le cas notamment de la discrimination positive  lembauche qui, toute chose tant gale par ailleurs, amnera un employeur  recruter une femme plutt quun homme, sil y a un choix qui simpose.

Il faut toutefois reconnaitre que tout le monde napprouve pas cela et malgr ces politiques dites profministes, il y a encore de nombreuses ingalits dans le monde de lentreprise. Plusieurs tudes classent le milieu de la technologie comme tant parmi les milieux les plus masculins. Mais pourquoi la tech est-elle domine par les hommes ? Cest  cette question qua voulu rpondre James Damore, qui tait jusqu lors un employ de Google.

Vendredi dernier, James Damore a publi une note interne dans laquelle il a voulu expliquer les ingalits salariales, entre autres, entre hommes et femmes dans le milieu de la technologie. Pour lui, cela semblait surtout tre un coup de gueule contre les tendances  trop favoriser les femmes. Les gants de lIT font en effet des efforts pour assurer la diversit dans leurs effectifs, alors que les femmes restent encore trs minoritaires. Cest le cas galement de Google surtout que le gant de lInternet est dj accus, par le dpartement amricain du Travail, de discrimination salariale  extrme  base sur le genre. Mais pour James Damore, ces ingalits ne sont pas le rsultat dune discrimination base sur le sexe, mais sexpliquent par des  diffrences biologiques .


Lingnieur de Google a donc fustig les initiatives de diversit que son employeur essaie de mettre en place pour ne plus tre dans le viseur des rgulateurs amricains. Dans son texte de dix pages, il indique avant tout que la diversit et linclusion sont importantes  ses yeux et quil ne nie pas non plus que le sexisme existe. Mais James Damore pense quil faut  arrter de prtendre que la diffrence de salaire implique forcment du sexisme.  Lex-ingnieur de Google affirme que  les choix et les capacits des hommes et des femmes divergent, en grande partie, en raison de causes biologiques et que ces diffrences pourraient expliquer pourquoi les femmes ne sont pas reprsentes de manire gale dans la tech et [aux postes de responsabilit]. 

 On se demande toujours pourquoi on ne trouve pas de femmes  des postes de responsabilit, mais on ne demande jamais pourquoi on y trouve autant dhommes , poursuit-il. Daprs James Damore, cest galement parce que  ces postes ncessitent souvent de longues et stressantes heures de travail qui peuvent ne pas valoir le coup si vous voulez mener une vie quilibre et gratifiante.  Il estime galement que les aptitudes naturelles des hommes les conduisent  devenir facilement des programmateurs en informatique, alors que les femmes sont, plus enclines  aux sentiments et l'esthtique plutt que vers les ides . Ce dtail justifierait encore le fait que ces dernires optent en gnral pour des carrires  dans le social ou l'artistique .

*Un point de vue svrement critiqu au sein de Google*

Si son point de vue a t soutenu par un petit groupe, ce sont plus de vives critiques que cela a dclenches. Google na donc pas mis de temps avant de ragir, surtout que la polmique a attir lattention du dpartement amricain du Travail qui avait dj un il sur lentreprise. Selon un reprsentant de Google, le texte de dix pages de Damore accuse lentreprise de soutenir le fait que les diffrences biologiques justifient la proportion de femmes dans le domaine de la technologie et aux postes de responsabilit. Dans des discussions internes, plusieurs employs ont galement soutenu le licenciement de James Damore, alors que certains ont fait savoir quils refuseraient de travailler avec lui. Lingnieur a donc t vir de lentreprise, une information quil a lui-mme confirme. James Damore dit avoir t licenci pour avoir  perptu des strotypes sexistes  et envisage des recours lgaux.

Tt ce lundi, le PDG dAlphabet, Sundar Pichai, a pour sa part envoy une note aux employs pour sexprimer au sujet de la polmique qui a clat pendant le weekend.  Tout d'abord, permettez-moi de dire que nous soutenons fermement le droit des Googlers de s'exprimer, et une bonne partie de ce mmo mrite d'tre dbattue, en dpit du fait que la grande majorit des Googlers ne soit pas d'accord avec lui , explique le PDG de Google.  Cependant, certaines parties de la note violent notre Code de conduite et vont jusqu' faire croire que nous entretenons de dangereux strotypes de genre dans notre milieu de travail , dit-il.

En mme temps, le licenciement de lemploy de Google va sans doute refroidir tous ceux qui voudront exprimer leurs ides, notamment si elles ne sont pas partages par une majorit. Sundar Pichai estime en effet quil existe  des gens qui se demandent maintenant s'ils peuvent exprimer leur point de vue sur le lieu de travail, en particulier ceux qui ont un point de vue minoritaire. Ils se sentent galement menacs, et ce n'est pas bien non plus , dit-il.  Les gens doivent se sentir libres d'exprimer leur dsaccord. Donc, pour tre clair encore, de nombreux points soulevs dans le mmo sont des sujets importants. L'auteur avait le droit d'exprimer son point de vue sur ces sujets.  Il ne sexprime toutefois pas sur le sort de James Damore en tant quemploy de Google.

Sources : Bloomberg, Google

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de lopinion de James Damore et de son licenciement ?
 ::fleche::  D'aprs vous, pourquoi les femmes sont-elles sous-reprsentes dans le milieu de la technologie ?
 ::fleche::  D'un point de vue professionnel, comment les trouvez-vous en gnral aux postes de dveloppeurs et IT Pro ?

----------


## arond

La discrimination positive est vraiment en place ?  ::weird:: 
Parce que si oui je pense que sa peu avoir l'effet inverse.  ::?:

----------


## RyzenOC

je suis videment contre ces propos, cependant je trouve tous aussi dbile de vouloir la parit juste pour avoir la parit...
Notre gouvernement actuel par exemple s'en rjouit chaque jour d'avoir comme ministre 50% d'hommes et 50% de femmes. Cela peut induire que plutt que d'embaucher un homme talentueux on prfre embaucher une femme histoire de faire bonne impression.

Biologiquement l'homme != d'une femme, c'est indniable et je serais prt  parier que le sexe influe sur les mthodes de travail/d'analyse (ce qui ne veut pas dire mthode improductive)
Pour les postes  haute responsabilit, il y'a des femmes trs nul comme Marisssa Mayer ou trs talentueuses comme Lisa Su, mme chose chez les hommes.

Dans le secteur de la tech il y'a peu de filles car il y'a peu de filles dans les coles, ce n'est pas la faute des entreprises (en France en tous cas mais je doute que se soit diffrent ailleurs)
trouvez moi une cole d'ing avec > 50% de filles dans la promo !

Histoire d'ne rajouter une couche, il n'est pas journal que dans les hpitaux il n'y ai quasi que des infirmires et pas d'infirmiers ! on peut se dire que c'est un scandale mais pourtant tous le monde s'en fou. Meme chose au bureau des RH que des femmes. Au passage RH/DRH sont des postes  "haute responsabilit" et on y trouvent souvent des femmes, de mme il n'est pas rare de trouver des directrices marketing ou des expertes en communications.

----------


## pauljacob7xfop

Moi ce que je comprends pas c'est qu'on donne une tribune pour discuter et on vire le mec qui dit ce qu'il pense tout en restant correct.

Peu importe nos avis sur la question, ya franchement rien de blessant dans ce qu'il dit, il ne cite personne. C'est pas insultant fin je sais pas.

Vive la dictature de la pense unique.

----------


## Angelsafrania

> Mais pour James Damore, ces ingalits ne sont pas le rsultat dune discrimination base sur le sexe, mais sexpliquent par des  diffrences biologiques .


Attention je sens l'errance.  ::(: 




> [...] alors que les femmes sont, plus enclines  aux sentiments et l'esthtique plutt que vers les ides


J'en tais sr.  ::calim2:: 

C'est une pense, malheureusement, trs rpandu. Elle s'explique par le fait que lducation est faite pour tourner les jeunes filles vers "des choses de femmes" et les jeunes garons vers "des choses d'hommes".



> Le genre est ainsi l'identit construite par l'environnement social des individus : la masculinit ou la fminit ne sont pas des donnes naturelles mais le rsultat de mcanismes de construction et de reproduction sociale. Consciemment ou inconsciemment, la socit sorganise selon le paradigme des  choses des hommes  et des  choses des femmes , au point que lon se convainc quil existe des domaines ou des niveaux de domaines socialement rservs  tel ou tel des deux sexes


Wikipedia

C'est la socit (les parents, leurs entourages, l'administration), qui influence et construit l'identit de l'enfant. 



> il existe une  socialisation sexue  qui contribue  la construction de l'identit de l'enfant


Wikipedia

Ce monsieur est dans la gnralisation, peut tre qu'il y a des influences mtaboliques sur les personnes mais elles semblent infiniment plus faible que les influences sociales.
Il n'y a qu'a voir ce que se passe en Polynsie ou, traditionnellement, le premier enfant est duqu systmatiquement comme une femme. Leur pens serait plus enclines  aux sentiments et l'esthtique plutt que vers les ides  comme dirait monsieur James Damore. Wikipedia

Quant aux gens qui pensent qu'il n'y a que deux genres, homme et femme. Qu'est ce qui fait la diffrence entre un homme et une femme ? 
Le sexe ? Ils existent des personnes avec des entre deux. Wikipdia 
Les chromosomes ? Il y a des cas o un seul chromosome X est prsent, d'autre XXY et d'autre encore plus compliqu. Wikipdia

La ralit est plus complexe que ce qu'on voudrait croire.
Honntement j'ai pas la prtention de dire que nous somme (homme et femme) identique mais les diffrences qui sont traites dans cet article sembles tre plus des  des facteurs sociaux.

Merci aux pouces rouges d'expliquer le pourquoi de leur dsaccord.

----------


## pauljacob7xfop

> Attention je sens l'errance. 
> 
> 
> Quant aux gens qui pensent qu'il n'y a que deux genres, homme et femme. Qu'est ce qui fait la diffrence entre un homme et une femme ? 
> Le sexe ? Ils existent des personnes avec des entre deux. Wikipdia 
> Les chromosomes ? Il y a des cas o un seul chromosome X est prsent, d'autre XXY et d'autre encore plus compliqu. Wikipdia
> 
> La ralit est plus complexe que ce qu'on voudrait croire.
> Honntement j'ai pas la prtention de dire que nous somme (homme et femme) identique mais les diffrences qui sont trait dans cet article semble tre plus d  des facteurs sociaux.


Faux faut tout lire 




> Le syndrome de Turner est une maladie chromosomique caractrise par une monosomie partielle ou totale au niveau de la paire de chromosomes sexuels (caryotype X). Le phnotype est presque toujours fminin


Donc XO fminin





> Le syndrome de Klinefelter ou 47,XXY est une aneuplodie qui se caractrise chez l'humain par un chromosome sexuel X supplmentaire. L'individu prsente alors deux chromosomes X et un chromosome Y, soit 47 chromosomes au lieu de 46. L'individu est alors de caractre masculin, mais infertile


Donc XXY masculin


Donc voila le Y dtermine le sexe masculin merci aurevoir.

C'est pourtant simple t'as un Y pour moi peu importe que tu te sois fait refaire tu resteras un mec.

----------


## ZenZiTone

> *Et vous ?*
> 
>  Que pensez-vous de lopinion de James Damore et de son licenciement ?


Je pense que baser son argumentaire sur la biologie tait tout, sauf malin  ::aie::  Quant  son licenciement, je le pense justifi. Tenir de tels propos ne peut qu'envenimer une situation qui, je suppose, est dj pnible.




> D'aprs vous, pourquoi les femmes sont-elles sous-reprsentes dans le milieu de la technologie ?
>  D'un point de vue professionnel, comment les trouvez-vous en gnral aux postes de dveloppeurs et IT Pro ?


Je ne dirais pas que les femmes soient sous-reprsentes (du moins, dans les entreprises ou il n'existe pas de discrimination -qu'elle soit ngative ou positive-). On le voit bien dans les formations, elles reprsentent un pourcentage moindre. Il est donc vident qu'une fois dans le monde professionnel elle ne reprsente pas plus. 

D'un point de vue professionnel, il n'y a pas de diffrence ( moins d'tre sexiste, ou pervers, ou avoir un problme dego?). Je dirais peut-tre mme que les femmes ont tendance  aller plus vite droit au but,  accepter les responsabilits sans pour autant prendre la grosse tte, etc... Remarque, il y a peut-tre du biologique l dedant  ::aie::

----------


## pauljacob7xfop

> Je pense que baser son argumentaire sur la biologie tait tout, sauf malin  Quant  son licenciement, je le pense justifi. Tenir de tels propos ne peut qu'envenimer une situation qui, je suppose, est dj pnible.


Le jour ou tu te feras virer car t'es pas dans le moule fais moi signe

----------


## Angelsafrania

> Faux faut tout lire 
> 
> Donc XO fminin
> Donc XXY masculin
> Donc voila le Y dtermine le sexe masculin merci aurevoir.
> C'est pourtant simple t'as un Y pour moi peu importe que tu te sois fait refaire tu resteras un mec.


Tu ne lis donc pas tout non plus.



> En effet, si gnralement c'est le chromosome Y qui est porteur du gne SRY qui dtermine la diffrenciation des gonades (ovaires ou testicules) et donc la diffrenciation de phnotypes (fminin ou masculin), celui-ci peut dans de rares cas tre absent du chromosome Y ou prsent sur un chromosome X. Il en rsulte des phnotypes en complte contradiction avec leur caryotype, qui peuvent se traduire par des femmes porteuses d'une paire de chromosomes sexuels XY et des hommes porteurs d'une paire de chromosomes sexuels XX.


Et comme je l'ai dit, il semble que a soit l'environnement qui donne des "comportement d'homme ou de femme", la biologie semble avoir un impacte beaucoup plus faible.

----------


## pauljacob7xfop

Sauf que ce sont des cas rares non reprsentatifs d'une population donc merci de ne pas en faire une gnralit.

----------


## ZenZiTone

> Le jour ou tu te feras virer car t'es pas dans le moule fais moi signe


Il y a une diffrence notable entre avoir un avis et en discuter avec ses collgues et dposer une note de 10 pages  tous ceux-ci. Quel tait le but de cette note? Prouver aux femmes qu'elles ne pourront pas accder aux postes  responsabilit? Se plaindre des discriminations positives? Se venger d'une collgue qui a eu une promotion  sa place? On en sait rien mais, pour ma part, je ne pense pas qu'il soit anodin.

----------


## transgohan

Mme si je ne suis pas d'accord avec ses propos je suis de son avis quant aux aberrations de directives de recrutement des grandes entreprises...
Dans la mienne on a une centaine de postes ouverts, dont 85% destins  des confirms ou experts.
Et la directive de recrutement de l'an prochain c'est :
- 80% de -30ans, pour les autres il faut obtenir une drogation
- 50% de femmes

Quand on sait qu'il y a trs peu de femmes en informatique et qu'il y a peu d'expert de moins de 30ans on sait trs bien que la politique est de la poudre aux yeux et qu'elle est dbile...

----------


## dk

Mme si son texte est maladroit, c'est clairement un licenciement abusif car il n'appartient pas  l'quipe des ressources humaines/communication et c'est juste une note interne. C'est la dictature de la pense unique c'est dingue !

----------


## Saverok

Si on commence  licencier toutes les personnes avec qui on est pas d'accord, c'est la fin de l'entreprise.
Dj qu'il n'est pas forcment vident d'tre tjrs d'accord avec soit mme  ::aie:: 

Je ne suis pas en phase avec ses propos mais de l  le licencier, faut pas pousser.

Ce n'est pas parce que je rprouve certains comportements et/ou certaines ides de mes collgues que je peux pas travailler en intelligence avec eux.
La tolrance n'est aucunement luniformisation des ides mais au contraire, accepter les diffrences et aller au del d'elles.

----------


## math_lab

J'ai lu le document, et je trouve que ce qu'on lit dans le presse est d'une mauvaise foi incroyable: tous les articles parlent du mmo anti diversit, alors que l'auteur ne fait que promouvoir la diversit et le dialogue.
Il dit quelques petites choses un peu douteuses sur les diffrences entre les sexes, ethnies et autres (selon la faon dont on le lit, on peut croire qu'il dit que les femmes sont soit suprieures, soit infrieures, soit les mmes mais avec des aspirations diffrentes), mais toujours en citant ses sources (sources qui ont t enleves dans la premire version publique), mais surtout il explique que le problme n'est absolument pas la. Selon lui, le problme est que Google essaie de se faire bien voir a promouvoir la diversit a la va-vite en offrant des avantages a quelques groupes 'minoritaires' auquel l'employ lambda n'a pas le droit, et surtout que la direction refuse tout dialogue a ce sujet alors qu'un climat intolrance gnralis se fait de plus en plus ressentir.

----------


## Invit

> Mme si son texte est maladroit, c'est clairement un licenciement abusif car il n'appartient pas  l'quipe des ressources humaines/communication et c'est juste une note interne. C'est la dictature de la pense unique c'est dingue !


Oui et non. Le problme, c'est que ce sont des propos qui thoriquement sont interdits dans l'absolu, puisque a entre dans le domaine de la discrimination. Dire qu'un groupe de personne (race, sexe, religion etc.) ont moins d'aptitudes naturelles dans tel ou tel domaine, ce n'est pas acceptable, parce que le monde est ainsi fait que les diffrences ne sont pas acceptes. Mme dans le cas o les femmes auraient effectivement des capacits moindres pour les postes  responsabilit (ce dont je doute), c'est tabou, pour la simple et bonne raison que si a ne l'tait pas, les femmes qui auraient rellement les capacits ncessaires pour ces postes ne pourraient jamais y accder, puisqu'il y aurait statistiquement moins de chances qu'elles russissent. 
C'est peut-tre un licenciement un peu rapide (quoi qu'il tait peut-tre dj dans le giron), mais pas abusif.

----------


## math_lab

> Dire qu'un groupe de personne (race, sexe, religion etc.) ont moins d'aptitudes naturelles dans tel ou tel domaine, ce n'est pas acceptable.


Sauf qu'il me semble que c'est pas tout a fait ce qu'il dit. Il dit que les gens ont des aptitudes *diffrentes*,sans porter jugement. A aucun moment il dit que les femmes doivent tre payes moins ou qu'elles n'ont pas leur place dans l'informatique. Il essaie juste d'expliquer 1) pourquoi il y en a si peu dans les entreprises de technologie (son explication est qu'elles sont tout simplement gnralement pas trop intresses) 2) pourquoi elles gagnent moins (il explique que c'est un manque de tnacit dans les ngociations, mais la, la communaut scientifique est trs divise, donc impossible de savoir s'il a tort).

----------


## Invit

> Sauf qu'il me semble que c'est pas tout a fait ce qu'il dit. Il dit que les gens ont des aptitudes *diffrentes*,sans porter jugement. A aucun moment il dit que les femmes doivent tre payes moins ou qu'elles n'ont pas leur place dans l'informatique. Il essaie juste d'expliquer 1) pourquoi il y en a si peu dans les entreprises de technologie (son explication est qu'elles sont tout simplement gnralement pas trop intresses) 2) pourquoi elles gagnent moins (il explique que c'est un manque de tnacit dans les ngociations, mais la, la communaut scientifique est trs divise, donc impossible de savoir s'il a tort).


Je ne sais pas trop, les propos sont incomplets dans les diffrents articles. Quelqu'un a le lien vers la note en question ?



> les choix et les capacits des hommes et des femmes divergent, en grande partie, en raison de causes biologiques et que ces diffrences pourraient expliquer pourquoi les femmes ne sont pas reprsentes de manire gale dans la tech et [aux postes de responsabilit].


 priori, il est bien question de causes biologiques, pas seulement d'envie ou d'intrt.

----------


## virginieh

> Sauf qu'il me semble que c'est pas tout a fait ce qu'il dit. Il dit que les gens ont des aptitudes *diffrentes*,sans porter jugement. A aucun moment il dit que les femmes doivent tre payes moins ou qu'elles n'ont pas leur place dans l'informatique. Il essaie juste d'expliquer 1) pourquoi il y en a si peu dans les entreprises de technologie (son explication est qu'elles sont tout simplement gnralement pas trop intresses) 2) pourquoi elles gagnent moins (il explique que c'est un manque de tnacit dans les ngociations, mais la, la communaut scientifique est trs divise, donc impossible de savoir s'il a tort).


Son explication c'est qu'elles ne sont pas intresses pour des raisons biologique et c'est l qu'est le problme.
Il ne faut pas la parit pour la parit, videment, mais le fait est qu'il faudrait faire plus d'effort ds le dbut de la formation et l'ducation pour ne pas mettre les enfants ou les adolescents dans des cases.
Et que son message c'est juste dire que c'est pour des raisons biologique qu'on est dans une case et qu'il ne faudrait pas essayer d'y changer quoi que ce soit.

----------


## arond

Et c'est venu  l'ide de personne qu'il a juste essay de confront tout le monde au sujet tabou ?  ::calim2:: 

Et que la raction de la pens unique c'est bouhhhhhh faut pas en parler  ::mouarf:: 

J'espre qu'il se fera ddommager de son licenciement le pauvre. 
A noter que si sa thse de diffrence biologique est vrai (pourquoi pas aprs tout)  les femmes seraient un atout puis quauraient une mthode de pense diffrente et plus de personnes tentent des approches diffrentes plus on a de chance de tomber sur une bonne faon de rsoudre un problme  :8-):  (une rflexion comme sa si sa pousse les rares rcalcitrants  accepter les diffrences).

----------


## Marco46

> Son explication c'est qu'elles ne sont pas intresses pour des raisons biologique et c'est l qu'est le problme.


Cela prouve que l'on peut avoir un doctorat et tre en mme temps un gros con inculte.




> Il essaie juste d'expliquer 1) pourquoi il y en a si peu dans les entreprises de technologie (son explication est qu'elles sont tout simplement gnralement pas trop intresses)


Uncle Bob a fait une confrence dans laquelle il parle entre autre de ce sujet (la mixit homme / femme dans l'IT). Seuls les plus vieux savent a mais aux dbuts de l'informatique, lorsqu'il y avait peu d'entreprise IT et que l'essentiel tait ralis en universit ou par des chercheurs, curieusement il y avait normment de femmes informaticiennes, ils taient proches de la parit et ce sans aucune lois ni politique.

tonnant non ?

----------


## pauljacob7xfop

> Son explication c'est qu'elles ne sont pas intresses pour des raisons biologique et c'est l qu'est le problme.
> Il ne faut pas la parit pour la parit, videment, mais le fait est qu'il faudrait faire plus d'effort ds le dbut de la formation et l'ducation pour ne pas mettre les enfants ou les adolescents dans des cases.
> Et que son message c'est juste dire que c'est pour des raisons biologique qu'on est dans une case et qu'il ne faudrait pas essayer d'y changer quoi que ce soit.


Oui et ? Si c'est son avis, soit, il a peut tre tort mais c'est pas a le sujet, en quoi cela mrite-t-il un licenciement ? Avoir un avis diffrent c'est mal ? 

Il ne dit rien d'illgal donc c'est un licenciement abusif.

----------


## Invit

> Et c'est venu  l'ide de personne qu'il a juste essay de confront tout le monde au sujet tabou ? 
> 
> Et que la raction de la pens unique c'est bouhhhhhh faut pas en parler


a pose des problmes sociaux que nous connaissons actuellement. Si les propos discriminatoires restaient des propos, les minorits pourraient le supporter. Mais a va avec des problmes d'embauche, des problmes de salaire, et plus largement des problmes d'intgration sociale. C'est pourquoi les propos discriminatoires sont interdits.




> A noter que si sa thse de diffrence biologique est vrai (pourquoi pas aprs tout)  les femmes seraient un atout puis quauraient une mthode de pense diffrente et plus de personnes tentent des approches diffrentes plus on a de chance de tomber sur une bonne faon de rsoudre un problme  (une rflexion comme sa si sa pousse les rares rcalcitrants  accepter les diffrences).


Dans un monde parfait, ventuellement. Mais l, on est dans celui o on n'est plus embauchable pass 40 ans  ::aie::

----------


## math_lab

> Uncle Bob a fait une confrence dans laquelle il parle entre autre de ce sujet (la mixit homme / femme dans l'IT). Seuls les plus vieux savent a mais aux dbuts de l'informatique, lorsqu'il y avait peu d'entreprise IT et que l'essentiel tait ralis en universit ou par des chercheurs, curieusement il y avait normment de femmes informaticiennes, ils taient proches de la parit et ce sans aucune lois ni politique.


Il me semble que c'est parce qu'a lpoque, l'informatique ntait pas considr comme une discipline a part entire, ctait juste un moyen dacclrer son travail de recherche. Donc toutes les chimistes, physiciennes et autres se sont retrouves a faire de l'informatique. Et c'est toujours le cas, sauf qu'on appelle pas a de l'informatique, juste de la recherche.

----------


## quanta

Les gens qui dcouvre que la libert dans une entreprise est born aux consquences en terme de perception pour l'entreprise
Vous n'avez quand mme pas cru que l'entreprise tait un espace dmocratique ?

----------


## arond

> a pose des problmes sociaux que nous connaissons actuellement. Si les propos discriminatoires restaient des propos, les minorits pourraient le supporter. Mais a va avec des problmes d'embauche, des problmes de salaire, et plus largement des problmes d'intgration sociale. C'est pourquoi les propos discriminatoires sont interdits.
> 
> Dans un monde parfait, ventuellement. Mais l, on est dans celui o on n'est plus embauchable pass 40 ans


Il ne donne pas de propos discriminatoires, a moins que dire qu'il y a des diffrences entre hommes et femmes soit discriminatoire ? Il y a bien quelques diffrences physique (le plus vident les organes exemple : l'utrus).

Justement parl de ces discrimination aide  les dtecter et contrer les arguments du partie oppos, surtout qu'ici je crois pas qu'il ai dis que les femmes taient incapable de faire de l'informatique ou ai crit de manire insultante/choquante.  :;):

----------


## Invit

> Il ne donne pas de propos discriminatoires, a moins que dire qu'il y a des diffrences entre hommes et femmes soit discriminatoire ? Il y a bien quelques diffrences physique (le plus vident les organes exemple : l'utrus).
> 
> Justement parl de ces discrimination aide  les dtecter et contrer les arguments du partie oppos, surtout qu'ici je crois pas qu'il ai dis que les femmes taient incapable de faire de l'informatique ou ai crit de manire insultante/choquante.


Grosso-modo, oui. En France :  Constitue une discrimination toute distinction opre entre les personnes physiques  raison de leur origine, de leur sexe, de leur situation de famille, de leur grossesse, de leur apparence physique, de leur patronyme, de leur lieu de rsidence, de leur tat de sant, de leur handicap, de leurs caractristiques gntiques, de leurs murs, de leur orientation ou identit sexuelle, de leur ge, de leurs opinions politiques, de leurs activits syndicales, de leur appartenance ou de leur non-appartenance, vraie ou suppose,  une ethnie, une nation, une race, une religion dtermine ou pour particulire vulnrabilit conomique.
Tu peux dire qu'une femme a un utrus, mais tu ne peux pas dire qu'elles doivent tre traites diffremment dans ce cas. Si tu dis que du fait des diffrences biologiques, il est naturel qu'il y ait moins de femmes dans les postes  responsabilit (moi je trouve a relativement choquant, dans la mesure o les postes  responsabilits sont socialement reconnus comme les plus prestigieux), tu incites l'employeur  choisir l'homme plutt que la femme pour les postes  responsabilit, celles-ci tant moins armes biologiquement. Or ici, il n'a pas fait un manifeste sur les diffrences biologiques entre les hommes et les femmes, il a fait un manifeste sur l'impact des diffrences biologiques entre les hommes et les femmes sur leur place en milieu professionnel. C'est diffrent.

----------


## Darktib

a serait peut-tre mieux de dbattre sur l'original, pas sur les rsums fait par les journaux. Il est ici: https://assets.documentcloud.org/doc...ho-Chamber.pdf.

----------


## Michael Guilloux

*Polmique sur les ingalits de genre dans la tech : des chercheurs dfendent lemploy de Google*
*ses arguments seraient prouvs scientifiquement*

Le vendredi dernier, un employ de Google a attir la colre des autres employs de la firme, aprs avoir exprim une opinion minoritaire sur la diversit. James Damore a en effet essay dexpliquer les ingalits de genre au sein de la tech par des  diffrences biologiques . Dans un mmo de dix pages, il a dclar quil faut  arrter de prtendre que la diffrence de salaire [entre hommes et femmes] implique forcment du sexisme.  Il a soutenu galement que  les choix et les capacits des hommes et des femmes divergent, en grande partie, en raison de causes biologiques et que ces diffrences pourraient expliquer pourquoi les femmes ne sont pas reprsentes de manire gale dans la tech et [aux postes de responsabilit]. 

Sa note a toutefois cr un dluge de critiques au sein de Google et sur la toile aprs que cela a t rendu public. Il a galement t vir de chez Google pour avoir  perptr des strotypes sexistes . Si la plupart des ractions visaient  le fustiger, lex-ingnieur de Google semble avoir le soutien de la communaut des scientifiques. Dans un article publi par Quillette Magazine, mais qui semble ne plus tre accessible en ligne, plusieurs chercheurs en psychologie et sur le comportement se sont en effet rangs du ct de James Damore.

*Lee Jussim*


Lee Jussim est professeur de psychologie sociale  l'Universit Rutgers et a t chercheur au centre d'tudes avances en sciences comportementales de l'Universit de Stanford. Lee Jussim estime que  l'auteur de l'essai de Google sur les questions lies  la diversit tire presque tous ses arguments de la science et ses implications sont tout  fait exactes.  En ce qui concerne les commentaires ngatifs, il pense galement quil n'a vu que des insultes et que trs peu de commentaires visaient  dmonter les arguments de James Damore.  Mme la rponse du nouveau vice-prsident de Google en charge de la diversit fait fi de tous les arguments de l'auteur [du mmo] et affirme vivement l'engagement de Google envers la diversit , a-t-il ajout. Le professeur en psychologie sociale pense que le texte de l'ex-ingnieur de Google  peut ne pas dire correctement les choses  100 %, mais ce n'est certainement pas [irrationnel]... L'essai est beaucoup plus rflchi, soutenu par la science et mieux raisonn que presque tous les commentaires. 

*Debra W. Soh*


Debra W. Soh est titulaire d'un Ph. D. en neurosciences comportementales et auteur d'crits scientifiques. Sur la polmique qui a clat au sein de Google ces derniers jours, elle partage la mme position que Lee Jussim.  En tant que femme qui a travaill dans le milieu universitaire et dans le domaine des STIM (science, technologie, ingnierie et mathmatiques), je n'ai en aucun cas trouv le mmo offensant ou encore sexiste. J'ai trouv que c'tait un document bien pens , dit-elle.  Dans le domaine des neurosciences, les diffrences sexuelles entre les femmes et les hommes  en ce qui concerne la structure et le fonctionnement du cerveau et les diffrences associes dans la personnalit et les prfrences professionnelles  sont vraies, car la preuve (des milliers d'tudes) est forte , explique Debra Soh.  Ce n'est pas une information qui est considre comme controverse ou  dbattre ; si vous essayez de faire valoir autre chose, vous ferez l'objet de raillerie.  

Elle prcise galement que les chercheurs dans le domaine  reconnaissent que ces diffrences ne soutiennent pas intrinsquement le sexisme ni les possibilits de stratification bases sur le sexe [] Certaines de ces ides ont t publies dans des revues neuroscientifiques . Quelle que soit la controverse, elle pense quil  est important de discuter des vrits scientifiques , car si nous ne pouvons pas le faire, elles ne nous mnent nulle part.

*Geoffrey Miller*


Geoffrey Miller est professeur de psychologie  l'Universit du Nouveau-Mexique. Ses recherches ont port sur divers thmes comme sur la slection sexuelle, les traits de personnalit, la gntique du comportement, etc.  Parmi les commentateurs qui affirment que les faits empiriques du mmo sont faux, je n'ai pas lu un seul qui comprend la thorie de la slection sexuelle, le comportement animal et la recherche sur les diffrences sexuelles , dit-il. 

 Pour ce qu'il vaut, je pense que presque toutes les revendications empiriques du mmo sont scientifiquement exactes. En outre, ils sont noncs avec prcaution et impartialit. Ses principales revendications concernant les diffrences de genre sont particulirement bien soutenues par de nombreuses recherches , a-t-il ajout. 

Geoffrey Miller dit ne pas connaitre assez les recherches sur les diffrences sexuelles. Il dit toutefois avoir beaucoup tudi l'volution et la sexualit humaine, enseign pendant 28 ans dans ce domaine, crit quatre livres et plus de 100 publications universitaires, et encadr onze tudiants en Ph. D. Il pense donc que  peu importe l'auteur du mmo, il a clairement lu une bonne partie de ces sujets . Ainsi,  une valuation juste de son mmo serait au moins un A dans un cours de psychologie de niveau suprieur. Cela correspond  l'tat de l'art sur les diffrences sexuelles , dit-il.

*David P. Schmitt*


Titulaire d'un Ph. D. en psychologie de la personnalit, David P. Schimtt reconnait aussi le fondement scientifique des propos de James Damore, mais contrairement aux autres, prend plus de distance en ce qui concerne la ralit chez Google. Il faut noter que l'ex-ingnieur de Google avait mme fait rfrence  certaines recherches de Schimtt.

 Un employ de Google a rcemment partag un mmo qui faisait rfrence  certaines de mes recherches universitaires sur les diffrences sexuelles psychologiques (par exemple, les traits de personnalit, les prfrences du partenaire, la recherche d'un statut)... Dans le cas des traits de personnalit, la preuve que les hommes et les femmes peuvent avoir des niveaux diffrents pour certains traits est plutt forte , dit-il, avant de remettre en cause l'application de ses rsultats de recherches chez Google :  Mais il n'est pas clair pour moi comment ces diffrences de genre peuvent tre pertinentes pour le lieu de travail de Google , poursuit-il.  Et mme si les diffrences sexuelles [...] taient pertinentes pour la performance professionnelle (par exemple, ne pas tre capable de grer le stress), l'impact de ces diffrences de genre [...] n'est pas trs important , a-t-il relativis.

Source : Quillette Magazine (cache Google)

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ?

----------


## gagaches

c'tait, semble-t-il, pour se plaindre de la discrimination positive de Google afin de bien se faire voir, cad de trop faire du "diversity washing" comme certaines boites font du "green washing".

Et c'est triste que, sous couvert de ne pas penser comme la majorit, ses arguments et discussions soient totalement balays et oublis.

Je cite le CTO :
"So to be clear again, many points raised in the memosuch as the portions criticizing Googles trainings, questioning the role of ideology in the workplace, and debating whether programs for women and underserved groups are sufficiently open to allare important topics."

Oui, c'est important. Mais on parie qu'ils vont vite oublier de les traiter ?

J'en profite car je ne pourrais pas me faire virer :

Ma pense personnelle "qu'il faut pas dire".
C'est pas tant les diffrences biologiques, que l'orientation donne lors de l'apprentissage des personnes que l'on cre ce sexisme.

Or :
- les personnes aux manettes des orientations professionnelles des enfants sont majoritairement des femmes (entre les parents, les profs et les conseillres d'orientation) 
oui, les mamans sont plus prsentes que les papa dans l'ducation des enfants
oui, les profs et les conseillers d'ducation sont majoritairement des femmes

- les recruteurs dans les entreprises et les instituts de formation sont majoritairement des femmes (rh)
- les employs du commerce/marketing sont majoritairement des femmes
donc les publicits et le merchandising sont principalement cres par des ... femmes

Elles dirigent donc :
- l'ducation de nos enfants
- l'orientation de nos enfants dans les diffrentes formations
- la publicit et par cela, l'image vhicule des 2 sexes

Et ces femmes s'tonnent ensuite que les femmes prfrent des formations rmunratrices (infirmires, assistance sociale, maitresse, caissire, ...)  des formations moins vendeuses (informaticien, boueur, maon, mdecin, ...)

 ::aie::  ::aie:: 

(James Damore, je te soutien !)

----------


## GilbertLatranche

Il n'y a pas moyen que l'ingnieur foute un procs au cul de Gizmodo ? Le fait que ce site poubelle existe encore est une aberration.

On apprciera galement le magnifique job des _journalistes_ divers. Toute la meute s'est runie en une micro-seconde pour abattre ce pauvre gars.

Slate a t d'une intelligence rare en prenant sa dfense dans un deuxime temps.

Je ne peux pas encore dire si j'approuve le texte incrimin, mais il est beaucoup plus nuanc que ce que les hystriques veulent faire croire.

----------


## Marco46

> Il me semble que c'est parce qu'a lpoque, l'informatique ntait pas considr comme une discipline a part entire, ctait juste un moyen dacclrer son travail de recherche. Donc toutes les chimistes, physiciennes et autres se sont retrouves a faire de l'informatique. Et c'est toujours le cas, sauf qu'on appelle pas a de l'informatique, juste de la recherche.


C'est pas de l'informatique mais ils ont invent UNIX, le langage C, le world wide web, ...

Comment te dire ...

Sur le reste, dire que les femmes sont sujettes aux motions plus que les hommes qui prfrent les ides c'est le mme type d'argumentation que donnaient les hommes qui taient contre donner le droit de vote aux femmes. Pour moi c'est du mme ordre que de dire que les noirs courent plus vite que les blancs ou que les arabes sont des voleurs et des menteurs.

Alors certes on peut considrer le racisme comme une opinion, mais ce n'est pas mon point de vue.

----------


## GilbertLatranche

"Prfrons la mritocratie  la diversit qui fait abstraction des comptences"

Je ne vois aucun racisme l-dedans.

----------


## Invit

Je prfre des news  propos de QWANT ou de MICRO APPLICATIONS, des vraies socits de chez nous et qui payent des impots chez nous . Twitter ne vaut rien du tout, ne gnre pas d'argent,  mais comme par hasard, amasse du fric en tant introduit  la bourse

----------


## gagaches

> C'est pas de l'informatique mais ils ont invent UNIX, le langage C, le world wide web, ...
> 
> Comment te dire ...
> 
> Sur le reste, dire que les femmes sont sujettes aux motions plus que les hommes qui prfrent les ides c'est le mme type d'argumentation que donnaient les hommes qui taient contre donner le droit de vote aux femmes. Pour moi c'est du mme ordre que de dire que les noirs courent plus vite que les blancs ou que les arabes sont des voleurs et des menteurs.
> 
> Alors certes on peut considrer le racisme comme une opinion, mais ce n'est pas mon point de vue.


Ne rtrcie pas tout son discours  une maladresse/erreur :
Il ne dit pas que les femmes sont plus sujettes aux motions mais qu'elles sont plus intresses par les relations sociales.

----------


## Nroli

Je suis une femme et je trouve que James Damore n'a pas tort. En outre je pense que le licencier est exagr. Google veut se faire bien voir.

Pourquoi les femmes sont peu attires par la programmation et l'ingnierie en gnral ? J'en sais rien. Est-ce par mimtisme social, par inclination naturelle... Ce que je sais, dans mon cas, c'est que je suis une fille unique qui a t prcoce dans ses tudes, que ma mre est chef d'entreprise avec des tudes scientifiques comme bagage, que ma cousine a fait l'X... Tout a pour dire que je ne me suis jamais dit : "la programmation c'est pas pour moi". Ce n'est pas quelque chose qui me fasse peur. 

Le premier point est l'environnement. Si je n'avais pas eu l'environnement que j'ai eu, est-ce que j'aurais atterri comme programmeuse ? Peut-tre que non. Je comprends tout  fait que les femmes aient besoin d'une carrire qui soit socialement rmunratrice (i.e. o elles puissent frquenter d'autres femmes). En effet, en tant que programmeuse, je me sens un peu isole dans un monde d'hommes. Mais je le vis bien, comme expliqu plus haut, j'ai toujours t un peu isole. Mais je conois qu'une telle perspective de carrire puisse en effrayer plus d'une.

Le deuxime point est le mimtisme social. Les femmes qui ne voient pas d'autres femmes de leur entourage s'intresser  la technologie ou aux sciences un peu dures ont-elles une chance de s'y intresser un jour ? Elles peuvent penser qu'elles n'en sont pas capables. Or on a tendance  s'intresser  telle ou telle activit car on peut la partager avec autrui. 

Le troisime point est la biologie. C'est une piste  explorer mais terriblement complexe car lie aux autres points cits plus haut. Je pense que comme il y a des surdous, il faut accepter l'ide que les cerveaux des femmes soient cbls diffremment des hommes. Mais il ne faut pas dire que toutes les femmes ne sont pas capables de programmer ou intresses par la programmation : c'est faux. 




> Mme si je ne suis pas d'accord avec ses propos je suis de son avis quant aux aberrations de directives de recrutement des grandes entreprises...
> Dans la mienne on a une centaine de postes ouverts, dont 85% destins  des confirms ou experts.
> Et la directive de recrutement de l'an prochain c'est :
> - 80% de -30ans, pour les autres il faut obtenir une drogation
> - 50% de femmes
> 
> Quand on sait qu'il y a trs peu de femmes en informatique et qu'il y a peu d'expert de moins de 30ans on sait trs bien que la politique est de la poudre aux yeux et qu'elle est dbile...


Ca me fait penser, dans un domaine diffrent,  la parit du parti En Marche !. Quand ils ont ouvert les candidatures aux investitures des lgislatives, ils ont voulu 50 % de femmes. Et puis ils se sont aperus qu'on tait loin d'atteindre les 50 % de femmes candidates. Pourquoi ? Certainement parce que le poste de dput est exigeant dans l'emploi du temps et que les femmes sont pour la plupart mres de famille... Tout a pour dire que les politiques et les dcideurs veulent faire de la parit une vocation, mais qui se heurte trs vite  la dure ralit...

----------


## 23JFK

Heureusement qu'il n'a pas mentionn l'humeur changeante de nos chres femelles en fonction de l'tat d'avancement de leur cycle hormonal. Le pauvre aurait alors t castr sur place par le CTO de google en personne.

----------


## Marco46

> Ne rtrcie pas tout son discours  une maladresse/erreur :
> Il ne dit pas que les femmes sont plus sujettes aux motions mais qu'elles sont plus intresses par les relations sociales.


Les femmes prfrent faire la vaisselle et s'occuper des gamins c'est bien connu  ::roll:: 

Allez je vous laisse  vos prjugs machistes pour ce soir !

----------


## BenoitM

> Je suis une femme et je trouve que James Damore n'a pas tort. En outre je pense que le licencier est exagr. Google veut se faire bien voir.


Le problme est les termes employs...




> Peut-tre que non. Je comprends tout  fait que les femmes aient besoin d'une carrire qui soit socialement rmunratrice (i.e. o elles puissent frquenter d'autres femmes). En effet, en tant que programmeuse, je me sens un peu isole dans un monde d'hommes. Mais je le vis bien, comme expliqu plus haut, j'ai toujours t un peu isole. Mais je conois qu'une telle perspective de carrire puisse en effrayer plus d'une.


Euh ca pourrait attir aussi :p
Perso moi ca me dprime d'tre que d'un milieu d'homme et je me dis que j'aurai du faire des tudes d'infirmier :p




> Le troisime point est la biologie. C'est une piste  explorer mais terriblement complexe car lie aux autres points cits plus haut. Je pense que comme il y a des surdous, il faut accepter l'ide que les cerveaux des femmes soient cbls diffremment des hommes. Mais il ne faut pas dire que toutes les femmes ne sont pas capables de programmer ou intresses par la programmation : c'est faux.


Cabl diffrent je ne sais pas...
A premire vue en Europe l'homme est cbl pour tre catholique et de plus en plus agnostique
A premire vue en Asie l'homme est cbl pour tre hindous ou bouddhiste, shintoste
A premire vue au moyenne orient l'homme est cabl pour est musulmans.

Bref je suis pas comment on peut dfinir le cot biologie dans l'tre humain...








> Ca me fait penser, dans un domaine diffrent,  la parit du parti En Marche !. Quand ils ont ouvert les candidatures aux investitures des lgislatives, ils ont voulu 50 % de femmes. Et puis ils se sont aperus qu'on tait loin d'atteindre les 50 % de femmes candidates. Pourquoi ? Certainement parce que le poste de dput est exigeant dans l'emploi du temps et que les femmes sont pour la plupart mres de famille... Tout a pour dire que les politiques et les dcideurs veulent faire de la parit une vocation, mais qui se heurte trs vite  la dure ralit...


Mais pourquoi se sont des mres de famille? leurs condition se limite  tre mre?
Si ce sont  des mres de famille c'est aussi des pre de famille non?
La ralit conue par des hommes...

Et est-ce vraiment logique qu'il y aie des mtier qui te demande plus que ton temps?
Les dputs n'auraient pas le droit de dormir, d'avoir des amis, des passes temps? (quand tu vois le nombre  l'assembl (de cumulard pour la Belgique)  premire vue ils ont trop de temps  :;): )

----------


## micka132

> a pose des problmes sociaux que nous connaissons actuellement. Si les propos discriminatoires restaient des propos, les minorits pourraient le supporter. Mais a va avec des problmes d'embauche, des problmes de salaire, et plus largement des problmes d'intgration sociale. C'est pourquoi les propos discriminatoires sont interdits.


C'est pourquoi rien ne change depuis la nuit des temps. 
Il y a toujours une excuse valable  interdire telle ou telle pense dviante. Notre socit ne vaut pas plus que la plupart qui eussent exist, peut etre pour la simple raison que l'humain est imparfait et la libert totale n'est pas possible pour qu'une socit se maintienne.




> Si ce sont  des mres de famille c'est aussi des pre de famille non?
> La ralit conue par des hommes...


Il n'y a aucun doute dans ma tete sur la facult qu'ont les hommes de se drober facilement de leurs devoirs parentaux, ce qui est beaucoup moins vrai pour une femme.
Combien d'homme quittant "femme et enfant" pour combien de femme quittant "homme et enfant"?
Je ne pense pas que ca soit un dictat de la socit, mais plus un lien maternel* naturellement plus fort que le lien paternel* probablement d aux 9 mois qui nous spare.
Ca ne va pas dire que la femme doit forcement s'occuper seul de l'enfant pendant que monsieur va jouer aux cartes, ca veut simplement dire que si monsieur dcide de se barrer madame restera pour son enfant, alors que le cas inverse ne se prsentera quasiment jamais.
D'ailleurs ils viendraient d'o tous nos travers de socit ? On est apparu sur terre un jour avec les rgles en places qui imposaient un dicta de la pense?

*A quand la remise en cause de ces liens?? C'est pas une construction de la socit ca?  ::D:

----------


## gagaches

> Les femmes prfrent faire la vaisselle et s'occuper des gamins c'est bien connu 
> Allez je vous laisse  vos prjugs machistes pour ce soir !


la vache ... le propos extrme et non argument.

Le mec essaye au maximum de prparer ses propos (10% de son texte explique les prcautions  prendre avant de lire) et demande qu'on fasse bien une comprhension de son texte mais non, guizmodo et les autres journaleux ne prennent pas le temps de chercher  comprendre.
un article rapidement fait pour tirer  boulets rouges, a fera un max de vues, youpiiiii

La diffrence entre ceux qui lisent et ceux qui comprennent est tellement difiante.
*la toile se dchaine sur des interprtations et des propos qu'il n'a pas tenu*

----------


## RyzenOC

Il ne me semble pas qu'en France on incite les femmes  ne pas aller en informatique... enfin je n'ai jamais entendu une fille se plaindre que ces parents lui dconseille d'aller en info.
Si les femmes ne font pas des tudes dans la tech c'est que tous simplement parce que la majorit d'entre elles s'en fiche perdument de l'informatique. De mme qu'une majorit d'homme se fiche perdument du mtier dinfirmire.

Je vais peut tre lancer une polmique mais en lisant la note original, le type parle  un moment donne des mtiers physique (mineur de charbon) et je ne puis qutre d'accord avec lui, les femmes tant majoritairement moins forte que les hommes, il semble videment que ces mtiers soient peupls d'hommes.
L'auteur parle  chaque fois de *gnralisation* ou de *moyenne*, pas de cas particulier. Il est vident qu'une femme peu devenir mineuse dans les mines de charbons ou maon si elle  le physique appropri (moi qui suis un homme je ne l'ai pas et j'ai pas honte).

Et globalement l'auteur dit que les femmes travail diffremment que les hommes en tant plus ax sur la cot social/collaboratif/humains et donc pour faciliter leurs intgration modifier les mthodes de travail en les rendant plus humaines/sociale. Il n'a jamais dit que les femmes devraient rester au foyer  faire la popote.
Il conclue mme en disant qu'il faut fminiser les hommes alors bon.

Sa lui brise juste les cou**** de voir des "minorits" jouir de privilges (file d'attente moins longue  la cantine, ateliers qui leurs aient exclusivement rserves...) et pas lui, que cela ne peut pas rendre le monde moins sexistes/racistes au contraire que cela craient des tentions. *En exagrant* je dirais qu'il subit une sorte d'apartheid instaur par google histoire de bien se faire voir auprs des bobos.

C'est ce que j'ai compris de sa note.

----------


## jmikem

avant developpez.com c'tait cool
mais c'tait avant....
je viens de dcouvrir que a ressemblait de + en +  twitter ou  certains sites style "figaro" ou chacun essaie d'avoir raison crachant sa haine... :8O:

----------


## abriotde

Ce qui je pense est vrai par nature :
1) Les femmes recherchent moins l'argent.
2) Les femmes prfre le contact humain aux travaux purement abstrait (et souvent plus rmunrateur comme l'informatique ou la recherche)
3 Beaucoup de femmes veulent avoir du temps pour lever leurs enfants plus tard et donc privilgie les mtier avec de la souplesse  (professeur) et donc moins rmunrateur et permettant moins une bonne carrire.

----------


## ZenZiTone

> Ce qui je pense est vrai par nature :
> 1) Les femmes recherchent moins l'argent.


Je ne suis pas d'accord avec a, dans le sens o je suis un homme et que je ne cherche pas l'argent pour autant. Je prfre de loin un travail moins bien pay mais plus panouissant. Et les femmes, du moins celles que je connais, sont pareil.




> 2) Les femmes prfre le contact humain aux travaux purement abstrait (et souvent plus rmunrateur comme l'informatique ou la recherche)


N'y aurait-il pas un lien justement? L'homme (avec un petit h) rmunre mieux ses confrres que ses consurs... Serait-ce pourquoi les carrires sociales (dont la majorit du personnel -hors postes  responsabilit- est fminin) sont moins avantages (tant par le salaire que les conditions de travail) que des carrires plus techniques?

----------


## GilbertLatranche

> avant developpez.com c'tait cool
> mais c'tait avant....
> je viens de dcouvrir que a ressemblait de + en +  twitter ou  certains sites style "figaro" ou chacun essaie d'avoir raison crachant sa haine...


T'es une caricature toi, c'est pas possible.

Sors-moi un message de ce topic qui transpire la haine.

----------


## Saverok

> L'homme (avec un petit h) rmunre mieux ses confrres que ses consurs... Serait-ce pourquoi les carrires sociales (dont la majorit du personnel -hors postes  responsabilit- est fminin) sont moins avantages (tant par le salaire que les conditions de travail) que des carrires plus techniques?


Quels sont les secteurs qui gnrent le plus de richesse ?
L'aide sociale  l'enfance ou la banque ?
L'aide aux personnes dpendantes ou l'industrie ?
etc.

Le social, dans la grande majorit des cas, tient du secteur public.
Et mme quand c'est tenu par du priv (clinique, maison de retraite, services  la personnes, etc.), ces secteurs sont perfuss  coups d'aide publique  tout va et de dduction d'impts (aides publiques dtournes).

Bref, ce n'est pas une lgende, les fonctionnaires sont mal pays.

C'est la raison pour laquelle les mtiers dits du "sociale" ont un niveau de rmunration moyen nettement plus faible que les mtiers dits "techniques".

Ensuite, pour un mme mtier, les diffrences de salaires entre hommes et femmes tient, il est vrai, de la discrimination.
Mais dire qu'entre 2 branches, c'est la discrimination qui est la cause de tout est totalement absurde conomiquement parlant.

----------


## RyzenOC

Ce qui est discriminatoire, c'est d'avoir un ministre entier ddi aux femmes, et pas de ministre ddi aux hommes. (NB : plutt que d'avoir les 2, je prfrerais bien entendu avoir ni l'un ni l'autre, on jette assez d'argent public par les fentres)

Ce qui est discriminatoire, c'est de gonfler le salaire des femmes mme si elles travaillent moins, pour avoir une galit de salaire  tout prix et non une galit de salaire  travail gal.

Ce qui est discriminatoire, c'est de considrer que toutes les femmes sont ou doivent tre fministes (quel soutien  l'indpendance et  la libre pense de chacune !)

Ce qui est discriminatoire, c'est de considrer que tout homme est un violeur jusqu' preuve du contraire, que le pre est un moins bon parent que la mre (cf la distribution des droits de garde), etc.

Il faut arrter de croire que l'homme  les pleins pouvoir dans cette socit et que la femme est assujettis. L'homme aussi subit de la discrimination mais on en parle peu...

----------


## Michael Guilloux

*Ingalits du genre dans la tech : Google poursuivi par son ex-employ*
*et bientt pour discrimination salariale base sur le genre*

Lingnieur James Damore a t licenci ce lundi par son employeur Google pour avoir viol le code de conduite de lentreprise et  perptr des strotypes sexistes . Cette sanction fait suite  un mmo de James Damore qui a t rendu public au cours du weekend dernier. Dans cette argumentation de dix pages, lancien employ de Google sefforait dexpliquer les ingalits du genre au sein de la tech par des  diffrences biologiques . Il sest rig contre lide selon laquelle la diffrence de salaire entre hommes et femmes impliquait forcment du sexisme. En effet, de son point de vue,  les choix et les capacits des hommes et des femmes divergent, en grande partie, en raison de causes biologiques et ces diffrences pourraient expliquer pourquoi les femmes ne sont pas reprsentes de manire gale dans la tech et [aux postes de responsabilit]. 

Cela lui a toutefois cot son emploi alors que la plupart des employs de Google et la presse ont qualifi ses propos de sexistes. Mais le jugement initial  lgard de lavis de James Damore semble en train de changer, surtout que des experts en psychologie et neuroscience comportementale ont attest la validit scientifique des ides dfendues dans son mmo.

Cela va donc jouer en faveur de lancien ingnieur de Google qui envisageait des recours lgaux contre le gant de lInternet pour son licenciement. Comme promis, James Damore a effectivement dpos une plainte auprs des responsables fdraux du Travail. La plainte est rpertorie sur le site du Conseil national des relations de travail (NLRB). Si le nom de Damore nest pas mentionn sur le site du NLRB, on peut toutefois voir le cabinet davocats Paul Hastings LLP qui fait office de reprsentant de Google. Un reprsentant du cabinet a galement confirm quil sagit de laffaire contre James Damore, sans toutefois donner plus de dtails. Pour le moment, aucune information nest disponible sur le contenu de la plainte.


Pendant ce temps, un cabinet d'avocats de San Francisco prpare un recours collectif contre Google pour discrimination salariale base sur le genre. Laffaire avec James Damore pourrait donc renforcer ses preuves pour attaquer le gant de la recherche en ligne en justice.

Notons que Google tait dj accus, par le dpartement amricain du Travail, de discrimination salariale  extrme  base sur le genre ; ce que la firme a dmenti. Toutefois, le cabinet davocats a lanc un mouvement Equal Pay for Google Women depuis la mi-juillet. Lobjectif de ce mouvement est de demander aux femmes employes de Google de sunir pour initier un recours collectif relatif aux carts de rmunration bass sur le genre au sein de l'entreprise.

Dj 70 femmes ont contact le cabinet qui,  lheure actuelle, examine les lments fournis afin de mettre en vidence une preuve des allgations selon lesquelles les femmes seraient moins payes que les hommes pour le mme travail chez Google.

Sources : Business Insider, NLRB, Equal Pay for Google Women

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ?

----------


## arond

Grab Popcorn and watch the show !!! ::chin:: 

Et a part quelques troll y a pleins d'arguments pertinents ici  ::D: 

(+1 RyzenOC)

----------


## Kikuts

"Prfrons la mritocratie  la diversit qui fait abstraction des comptences" amen.

----------


## Invit

Je ne sais pas si quelqu'un a trouv le texte original et l'a post, mais dans le doute je le mets ici. J'ai galr pour le trouver. ::|: 

https://assets.documentcloud.org/doc...ho-Chamber.pdf

----------


## ZenZiTone

> Il faut arrter de croire que l'homme  les pleins pouvoir dans cette socit et que la femme est assujettis. L'homme aussi subit de la discrimination mais on en parle peu...


Tu en as oubli un : Ce qui est discriminatoire, c'est de d'autoriser les femmes  porter des shorts/jupes et chaussures ouvertes, mais pas les hommes  ::aie::

----------


## Marco46

> la vache ... le propos extrme et non argument.
> 
> Le mec essaye au maximum de prparer ses propos (10% de son texte explique les prcautions  prendre avant de lire) et demande qu'on fasse bien une comprhension de son texte mais non, guizmodo et les autres journaleux ne prennent pas le temps de chercher  comprendre.
> un article rapidement fait pour tirer  boulets rouges, a fera un max de vues, youpiiiii
> 
> La diffrence entre ceux qui lisent et ceux qui comprennent est tellement difiante.
> *la toile se dchaine sur des interprtations et des propos qu'il n'a pas tenu*


"Openness directed towards feelings and aesthetics rather than ideas."

Si a c'est pas un prjug misogyne c'est quoi ?

Le fondement de son raisonnement est misogyne. Toute la page 4 est  jeter aux chiottes.

----------


## math_lab

> Si a c'est pas un prjug misogyne c'est quoi ?


Et toi, tu en sais quoi ? Tu as des preuves ? Le gars de Google cite ses sources, lui.

Moi j'y connais rien, donc je prend tout avec des pincettes et jvite de sortir mes ides et prjugs comme des vrits absolues. Et c'est un peu ce dont l'auteur parle, il dit qu'il y a un moment il faut arrter de suivre ses motions et essayer de raisonner (surtout quand on est un gros business et que les dcisions sont normes).

----------


## Marco46

Le mec dit que les femmes sont moins rationnelles que les hommes et c'est  moi de prouver qu'il a tord ?!?

 ::lol::

----------


## laerne

Mais mince, on a pas besoin d'une deuxime tempte de caca comme gamergate.  Personne s'en est trouv grandi alors et tout ce qu'on a fait c'est crer plus d'extrmiste intolrants fministes ou anti-fministe.

Et si on doit en discuter, est-ce qu'on pourrait dans la discussion avoir des *sources crdible* (genre publications scientifiques, pas des blogs ou des articles de presses) que tel comportement est gntique, socialement construit  la petite enfance, qu'on hsite ou autre ?  Et si on sait pas, *on sait pas*.

----------


## TallyHo

> "Openness directed towards feelings and aesthetics rather than ideas."
> 
> Si a c'est pas un prjug misogyne c'est quoi ?


Si je te dis que les femmes sont plus sensibles  la couleur que les hommes, c'est discriminatoire aussi ? Pourtant il y a des tudes qui le prouvent. Et ce n'est pas parce que je dis a que je vais me faire tirer le portrait uniquement par des femmes par exemple.

Donc a dpend sur quelle base il a fait son mmo. Si il dit a avec une argumentation srieuse, aucun souci. Par contre, si c'est une affirmation gratuite, c'est limite...

Le souci est que la socit est de plus en plus radicale. Pour ne pas tomber dans un extrme sexiste raciste ou autre, elle bascule sur un autre avec de la discrimination positive et de l'indignation  outrance qui empche les vrais dbats quitables (voir les exemples de RyzenOC dont on ne parle jamais).

Comme l'a dit math_lab au-dessus, il ne faut pas tomber dans ces raisonnements motionnels sur certains sujets sinon tu passes  ct.

----------


## Bubu017

ben on n'en sait rien. Peut-tre. et mme si c'est le cas en quoi est-ce un mal ? A croire que les sentiments sont  proscrire

----------


## TallyHo

> ben on n'en sait rien. Peut-tre. et mme si c'est le cas en quoi est-ce un mal ? A croire que les sentiments sont  proscrire


Des chercheurs l'ont dfendu... Sur le mme fil de discussion : https://www.developpez.net/forums/d1...e/#post9520433

Pour les sentiments et convictions personnelles, ce n'est pas mal d'en avoir. Mais tu ne peux pas te permettre de les faire intervenir sur des sujets importants car a te fausse le raisonnement. C'est bien pour a que tu ne verras jamais un bon publicitaire te convaincre en faisant appel uniquement  ta raison.

----------


## Invit

> Si je te dis que les femmes sont plus sensibles  la couleur que les hommes, c'est discriminatoire aussi ? Pourtant il y a des tudes qui le prouvent.


Il faut remettre dans le contexte. Si tu le dis pour expliquer les salaires plus faibles, ou pourquoi les femmes n'accdent pas au leadershit, alors a devient discriminatoire.

----------


## Marco46

> Si je te dis que les femmes sont plus sensibles  la couleur que les hommes, c'est discriminatoire aussi ? Pourtant il y a des tudes qui le prouvent. Et ce n'est pas parce que je dis a que je vais me faire tirer le portrait uniquement par des femmes par exemple.


Ce n'est pas ce qu'il dit. Pour reprendre ton exemple et l'adosser au sien a donnerait plutt : "Les femmes sont plus sensibles  la couleur qu'aux ides au contraire des hommes".

Tu saisis la nuance smantique ?

C'est un moyen dtourn de dire que les femmes ont des capacits intellectuelles infrieures aux hommes, et c'est compltement mprisant et infond.

----------


## math_lab

Non, il ne porte pas de jugement de valeur. Il explique que tout le monde a sa spcialit, et que, en gnral, pour les femmes c'est plutt le cot motionnel et esthtique. Que ce soit vrai ou pas, a n'a rien de mprisant, ou alors a marche dans les deux sens et a veut dire qu'il pense qu'aucun homme n'aurait le droit dtre crivain, architecte, infirmier, etc... Mais du coup c'est toujours sexiste si les deux camps s'en prennent autant dans la gueule ? Apres, tu dis que c'est infond mais les experts du domaines disent que c'est correct (je prcise que n'ai jamais lu leur travaux, ni leur dfense de du mmo).

----------


## quanta

Ce qui m'tonne pas dans cette "polmique" c'est encore une fois de retrouver cet go monstrueux malheureusement commun dans notre profession.

Est-on touch par la grce divine lorsqu'on est initi au dveloppement ?
Au point de transcender toute spcialit ? 
Est-on aussi omniscient qu'on puissent s'attaquer  des domaines de spcialit aussi dlicat que l'tude de l'me humaine ? 
Pour avoir feuillet, entre deux portions de code, 3 papiers sur le net ?

Un peu de modestie.

----------


## TallyHo

> C'est un moyen dtourn de dire que les femmes ont des capacits intellectuelles infrieures aux hommes, et c'est compltement mprisant et infond.


Si je dis que la vision des femmes est plus sensible  la couleur plutt qu'au mouvement, contrairement aux hommes, a ne veut rien dire de plus que ce qui est crit. Si tu comprends que les femmes ont des capacits infrieures  l'homme pour chasser par exemple, c'est que tu as interprt.

De plus, le message de math_lab est trs pertinent, il y a effectivement les deux cts de la pice. Tu peux aussi comprendre que l'homme est un crtin fini pour faire de l'art.

----------


## arond

> Ce n'est pas ce qu'il dit. Pour reprendre ton exemple et l'adosser au sien a donnerait plutt : "Les femmes sont plus sensibles  la couleur qu'aux ides au contraire des hommes".
> 
> Tu saisis la nuance smantique ?
> 
> C'est un moyen dtourn de dire que les femmes ont des capacits intellectuelles infrieures aux hommes, et c'est compltement mprisant et infond.


C'est vous qui ne saisissez pas que vous extrapolez.
 "Les femmes sont plus sensibles  la couleur qu'aux ides au contraire des hommes" pour que ce soit un moyen dtourn de dire que les femmes sont intellectuellement infrieurs aux hommes, il faudrait que se soit prouver (ou au moins qu'il dise) que les ides sont suprieur  perception des couleurs.  ::?:

----------


## ZenZiTone

> Ce qui m'tonne pas dans cette "polmique" c'est encore une fois de retrouver cet go monstrueux malheureusement commun dans notre profession.


Parce que tu crois que c'est juste rserv  notre profession?  ::aie:: 




> Si tu comprends que les femmes ont des capacits infrieures  l'homme pour chasser par exemple, c'est que tu as interprt.


C'est l que le dbat est mal orient. Le bien-fond de ses propos n'est, a priori, pas le motif de licenciement. Il s'agirait plus de la forme que du contenu (dont les comptences requises pour en dbattre nous dpasse tous - sauf bien-sr, si vous tes experts en psychologie, gntique, comportemental, etc..).

----------


## nox1492

A propos de la "discrimination positive", l'histoire amusante d'un tudiant indien qui s'est fait pass pour un africain amricain pour entrer dans une fac de mdecine :
https://youtu.be/6BetZysKy7w

----------


## TallyHo

> Il s'agirait plus de la forme que du contenu (dont les comptences requises pour en dbattre nous dpasse tous - sauf bien-sr, si vous tes experts en psychologie, gntique, comportemental, etc..).


Donc c'est bien qu'il a t vir pour avoir dvi du "bon sentiment" et de l'apparence, le contenu est relgu au second plan (sauf  sortir des phrases du mmo en les interprtant). On est dans cette bien-pensance stigmatisante qui consiste  faire taire un contradicteur en le dsignant comme le mchant  abattre. Et la lecture du mmo me conforte dans cette ide.

Son contenu porte sur les biais de GG par rapport  la diversit. Il essaye d'expliquer son point de vue avec des sources et il fait aussi des propositions (ce dont on parle peu...). Qu'on soit d'accord ou pas avec son argumentation, c'est un bon mmo comme j'aimerais en voir plus souvent. Ca discute ouvertement, sans tabou. C'est a qui fait avancer et pas les non-dit et autres dictatures de la pense.

Voici l'introduction des suggestions qu'il met :




> I hope its clear that I'm not saying that diversity is bad, that Google or society is 100% fair, that
> we shouldn't try to correct for existing biases, or that minorities have the same experience of
> those in the majority. My larger point is that we have an intolerance for ideas and evidence that
> dont fit a certain ideology. Im also not saying that we should restrict people to certain gender
> roles; Im advocating for quite the opposite: treat people as individuals, not as just another
> member of their group (tribalism).


Ca ne peut pas tre plus clair que a...

----------


## ZenZiTone

> Donc c'est bien qu'il a t vir pour avoir dvi du "bon sentiment" et de l'apparence, le contenu est relgu au second plan (sauf  sortir des phrases du mmo en les interprtant). On est dans cette bien-pensance stigmatisante qui consiste  faire taire un contradicteur en le dsignant comme le mchant  abattre. Et la lecture du mmo me conforte dans cette ide.
> 
> Son contenu porte sur les biais de GG par rapport  la diversit. Il essaye d'expliquer son point de vue avec des sources et il fait aussi des propositions (ce dont on parle peu...). Qu'on soit d'accord ou pas avec son argumentation, c'est un bon mmo comme j'aimerais en voir plus souvent. Ca discute ouvertement, sans tabou. C'est a qui fait avancer et pas les non-dit et autres dictatures de la pense.


Je ne vais pas faire de jugement sur le contenu (que je n'ai pas lu). Et quand bien mme je l'aurais lu, si je n'tait pas d'accord a ne serait pas le propos. Pour moi, si le motif du licencient est en lien avec la nuisance  l'entreprise, je ne trouve pas a choquant (Attention, dans le sens o, en procdant ainsi, il risque de fragiliser les affinits entre employs et donc poser des problmes dont on ne connais pas les consquences). Peut-tre que ce motif n'est pas valable, je dis juste mon point de vue. 

Aprs, en parlant de "bien-pensance stigmatisante", on est trs bon en France : Zemmour.

----------


## Marco46

> Non, il ne porte pas de jugement de valeur. Il explique que tout le monde a sa spcialit, et que, en gnral, pour les femmes c'est plutt le cot motionnel et esthtique. Que ce soit vrai ou pas, a n'a rien de mprisant, ou alors a marche dans les deux sens et a veut dire qu'il pense qu'aucun homme n'aurait le droit dtre crivain, architecte, infirmier, etc... Mais du coup c'est toujours sexiste si les deux camps s'en prennent autant dans la gueule ?


Ben coute on doit pas parler la mme langue. Le mec dit clairement que les femmes ont de meilleures dispositions pour les sentiments et l'esthtique que pour penser. C'est du mpris. Je suis absolument sidr de constater que a ne choque presque personne d'autre.

Encore une fois, vous devriez ouvrir un bouquin d'histoire de temps en temps, c'est exactement ce type d'argumentaire qui tait dvelopp contre le vote des femmes ou leur droit  l'mancipation.

 ::roll:: 




> Apres, tu dis que c'est infond mais les experts du domaines disent que c'est correct (je prcise que n'ai jamais lu leur travaux, ni leur dfense de du mmo).


Il serait intressant de savoir de quoi parlent exactement les experts. En ce qui me concerne je ne suis pas entrain de dire que je suis pour ou contre la discrimination positive, que je la trouve pertinente ou pas ; une grande partie de son document parle de ce sujet et peut tre que les fameuses tudes et les fameux experts parlent galement de ce sujet. Je parle de certains passages et d'une phrase en particulier que je considre totalement sexiste.

----------


## arond

> Ben coute on doit pas parler la mme langue. Le mec dit clairement que les femmes ont de meilleures dispositions pour les sentiments et l'esthtique que pour penser. C'est du mpris. Je suis absolument sidr de constater que a ne choque presque personne d'autre.


Encore une fois pour dire que c'est du  mpris vous admettez l'hypothse suivante : la penser est meilleure que le sentiment et l'esthtique.  ::roll:: 
Ce qui n'es pas prouv et au gout de chacun donc ce n'est pas du mpris du point de vue de l'auteur (surtout quand on voit l'introduction du mmo).   :;): 

Et au lieu de dire que c'est du mpris prouvez lui le contraire je suis sur que sa lui fera plaisir qu'enfin quelqu'un lui parle de manire argument plutt que de n'entendre que ce qu'il souhaite.  :;):

----------


## boz74

> Sa lui brise juste les cou**** de voir des "minorits" jouir de privilges (file d'attente moins longue  la cantine, ateliers qui leurs aient exclusivement rserves...) et pas lui, que cela ne peut pas rendre le monde moins sexistes/racistes au contraire que cela craient des tentions. *En exagrant* je dirais qu'il subit une sorte d'apartheid instaur par google histoire de bien se faire voir auprs des bobos.


Ben voyons, ce ne sont pas les discriminations qui crent des tensions, c'est le fait de lutter contre.  ::roll:: 

S'il y a un  apartheid , il en bnficie.

----------


## boz74

> je suis videment contre ces propos, cependant je trouve tous aussi dbile de vouloir la parit juste pour avoir la parit...
> Notre gouvernement actuel par exemple s'en rjouit chaque jour d'avoir comme ministre 50% d'hommes et 50% de femmes. Cela peut induire que plutt que d'embaucher un homme talentueux on prfre embaucher une femme histoire de faire bonne impression.


Alors que sans la parit, on embauche un homme sans talent plutt qu'une femme talentueuse. C'est sr que c'est mieux  ::roll:: 

Soyons srieux et arrtons de croire que les gens sont embauchs ou nomms uniquement en raison de leur talent ou de leur comptence. Il existe des biais systmiques qui font qu' talent ou comptences gales certains ont plus de chances que d'autres d'tre retenus.

Ainsi tout porte  croire que les femmes sont en ralit plus adaptes que les hommes aux postes de direction, et pourtant elles y sont beaucoup moins nombreuses. Pourquoi ? Parce que les  qualits  qui permettent d'obtenir le poste ne sont pas celles qui permettent d'y tre efficace, les premires sont plus courantes chez les hommes, les secondes chez les femmes. Souvenons-nous de l'tude publie il y a quelques annes selon laquelle 20% des patrons sont des psychopathes.

----------


## ZenZiTone

> Alors que sans la parit, on embauche un homme sans talent plutt qu'une femme talentueuse. C'est sr que c'est mieux


Ah ouais? J'aimerais bien voir a  ::aie::  




> Soyons srieux et arrtons de croire que les gens sont embauchs ou nomms uniquement en raison de leur talent ou de leur comptence. Il existe des biais systmiques qui font qu' talent ou comptences gales certains ont plus de chances que d'autres d'tre retenus.


Oui, et on appelle a la discrimination. Et a,  talent/comptence gale, on y peut rien (sauf faire un choix aux ds, je vois pas).

----------


## boz74

> Oui, et on appelle a la discrimination. Et a,  talent/comptence gale, on y peut rien (sauf faire un choix aux ds, je vois pas).


Bien sr qu'on y peut quelque chose : voir les lois sur la parit en politique, dont on peut ne pas tre d'accord avec le principe, mais qui atteignent en bonne partie l'objectif vis.

----------


## micka132

> Ben coute on doit pas parler la mme langue. Le mec dit clairement que les femmes ont de meilleures dispositions pour les sentiments et l'esthtique que pour penser. C'est du mpris. Je suis absolument sidr de constater que a ne choque presque personne d'autre.


Je sais pas ce que dis le mec, j'ai pas lu sa note en anglais, et mon niveau n'est surement pas suffisant pour y comprendre les subtilits.
En revanche ton propos je le comprends trs bien, et j'en dduis que tu mets une valeur plus forte pour individu capable de penser qu'un individu capable de ressentir. C'est toi qui mprise la diversit en faisant un chelon meme si t'es persuad du contraire.

----------


## Marco46

Un individu incapable de penser et seulement de ressentir n'est par dfinition pas un individu, c'est un animal ou un enfant.

Je t'invite  relire tes cours de philo.

----------


## Darktib

En lisant le mmo, jamais l'auteur ne dit que les femmes sont suprieures ou infrieures aux hommes. D'ailleurs, la figure page 4 rsume bien sa pense:



Grosso modo, tout est dans la nature, mais ce qui compte c'est la distribution. Prenons un critre  la con: la possibilit de soulever 100kg pendant 1min. Il est tout  fait possible de trouver des femmes capable de cela, seulement elle seront un peu moins nombreuses que les hommes (si on connais la distribution, on peu connatre cette proportion). Et a va dans les deux sens (par exemple: la longvit, meilleure pour les femmes). Seulement, si on ne considre que la moyenne, on met les gens dans 2 cases, et c'est stupide. a induit en erreur pour tous les raisonnements que l'on pourrait tre tent d'avoir...

L'argument du gars, c'est que connatre ces distributions dans le  domaine de l'info, a peut aider  trouver pourquoi il y a moins de  femmes, et d'agir  la source, sans utiliser de discriminations  artificielles (bon, aprs il rajoute de la politique, et a l'a probablement desservi).

Enfin, quand il est dit que les femmes sont plus empathiques et privilgient plus l'esthtique que les hommes, a veut dire que les moyennes ne sont pas gales, mais n'interdit pas des situations avec des hommes des empathiques, des femmes qui ne le sont pas du tout, voire (plus frquent) des situations o les hommes et le femmes ont le mme niveau d'empathie. Et accessoirement, cela ne veut pas dire que les femmes sont moins intelligentes,  moins de considrer que les artistes sont des idiots...




> Un individu incapable de penser et seulement de ressentir n'est par dfinition pas un individu, c'est un animal ou un enfant.


Non. Juste non.
1. Il y a pas mal de recherche sur la facult de penser des animaux autres que les humains (elle est relle). Avec des runions d'experts internationaux.
2. Tu as extrapol, passant de "prfrence pour l'empathie contrairement aux hommes"  "incapacit  penser". Un grand pas pour dnaturer le propos...
3. Les enfants pensent (et mme plus, le raisonnement critique arrive vers 11 ans)

----------


## Marco46

> Non. Juste non.
> 1. Il y a pas mal de recherche sur la facult de penser des animaux autres que les humains (elle est relle). Avec des runions d'experts internationaux.
> 2. Tu as extrapol, passant de "prfrence pour l'empathie contrairement aux hommes"  "incapacit  penser". Un grand pas pour dnaturer le propos...
> 3. Les enfants pensent (et mme plus, le raisonnement critique arrive vers 11 ans)


Je rpondais  Micka qui avait introduit le mot _capable_ dans la discussion, je ne faisais pas rfrence au texte initial.

Pour le reste je me suis dj expliqu.

----------


## micka132

> Je rpondais  Micka qui avait introduit le mot _capable_ dans la discussion, je ne faisais pas rfrence au texte initial.


Et j'aurais du prciser "plus de capacit ", mais ca me parait tellement vident que tout individu  une certaine capacit  "penser" et  "ressentir" que ca me semblait trs clair.

----------


## gagaches

> Je rpondais  Micka qui avait introduit le mot _capable_ dans la discussion, je ne faisais pas rfrence au texte initial.
> Pour le reste je me suis dj expliqu.


Tu n'as rien expliqu, tu n'as mme pas lu le mmo du gars mais tu continues  poster des conneries normes telles que :
"Un individu incapable de penser et seulement de ressentir n'est par dfinition pas un individu, c'est un animal ou un enfant."
que je cite prcisment, pas comme tes citations ...

Donc pour toi les enfants sont incapables de penser ?
Et idem pour les animaux ? pas de conscience d'eux-mme ? pas d'usage d'outils ? pas de capacit  apprendre des langages (des signes par exemple) ?
Mais quelles conneries abjectes rtrogrades ...
Mme nietzsche nuanait ses propos quand il objectait que l'intelligence animale n'existait pas.

Et pendant ce temps, on a largement dmontr que :
1/ ce que tu avances ne sont pas ses propos
2/ que le mmo porte une certaine mesure et une argumentation

Beau troll !! 
Donc le Troll  SJW, tu peux arrter de poster pour pourrir la discussion, merci ...

----------


## BenoitM

> Non, il ne porte pas de jugement de valeur. Il explique que tout le monde a sa spcialit, et que, en gnral, pour les femmes c'est plutt le cot motionnel et esthtique. Que ce soit vrai ou pas, a n'a rien de mprisant, ou alors a marche dans les deux sens et a veut dire qu'il pense qu'aucun homme n'aurait le droit dtre crivain, architecte, infirmier, etc... Mais du coup c'est toujours sexiste si les deux camps s'en prennent autant dans la gueule ? Apres, tu dis que c'est infond mais les experts du domaines disent que c'est correct (je prcise que n'ai jamais lu leur travaux, ni leur dfense de du mmo).


Pourtant en gnral les femmes s'enfoutent de l'esthtique d'une voiture alors que les hommes  :;):

----------


## RyzenOC

> Pourtant en gnral les femmes s'enfoutent de l'esthtique d'une voiture alors que les hommes


Non, les hommes aussi s'en foute de lesthtique des voitures, seul la puissance brute & sauvage et le bruit du moteur compte. Regarde TopGear et Jeremy Clarkson tu verra un homme un vrai.

Dans le seigneur des anneaux y'a pas de noir et trs peu de femme et c'est tres bien ainsi.
L'hro de gravity est une femme et c'est trs bien ainsi.

Battelfiels & Call of c'est l'ONU et c'est de la merde, ils rajoutent des femmes et des noirs juste pour faire zolie. Dans Arma3 y'a que des hommes 90% lbancs et c'est trs bien ainsi car cela rend le contexte raliste. Je vois mal une escouade de l'otan avec que des femmes noir en train de tuer des femmes grec asiatiques.

Rajouter des blancs, des noirs, des jaunes, des femmes et des vieux ne rend pas le bien culturel meilleur, au contraire j'ai un sentiment de frustration en voulant mlanger toutes les ethnies. 
J'ai du mal avec GTA V par exemple ou je passe d'un black banlieusard  un plouc de la campagne en 3s, j'arrive pas  m'immerger dans le personnage. Dans Witcher 1-2-3 au moins je reste Geralt, c'est cohrent et j'arrive mieux  comprendre le personnage et la vision de l'oeuvre, mme chose avec Tomb Raider, j'ai pas envie de jouer le pre ou le petit copain de Lara. de mme j'ai pas envie de jouer le cousin africain de Mario ou de Rayman.

le publique n'a pas besoin de se reconnatre pour apprcier une oeuvre, comme dans camping paradis  ::vomi:: 
Ou pire hrsie encore imaginer le Death Note jouer par des amricains avec L qui est un afro amricain dans un film Netflix, c'est un crime., une honte ! cela dois rester des personnages japonais ou au moins asiatique. Cela dnature/dtruit compltement l'oeuvre.  ::pleure::  Je le vois comme une insulte comme si le film Mulang (*le film*, pas la bouse produite par disney) tait jouer par un homme  ::arf::

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...) Parce que les  qualits  qui permettent d'obtenir le poste ne sont pas celles qui permettent d'y tre efficace(.../...)


Le reste de ton message t'a sans doute valu quelques votes ngatifs, moi je te plussoie pour a. Parce-que c'est vrai partout. Comment ai-je eu mes missions en tant que programmeur COBOL? En disant que j'tais bon et que j'aimais quand a secouait(c'tait vrai, mais ils n'avaient aucun moyen de le vrifier). Comment notre country manager a-t-il son poste? En vendant une belle histoire au grand chef amricain. Comment les politiciens sduisent-ils leur lectorat? En racontant une belle histoire. et est-ce que raconter une belle histoire fait des gens de bons programmeurs, country managers ou prsidents?  ::aie::

----------


## Chauve souris

Ils n'ont rien  se mettre sous la dent les merdias au mois d'aot que le serpent de mer de l'abominable dprciation des salaires fminins par rapport aux hommes ?

Dj c'est faux : s'ils font le mme job ils sont pays pareils, jamais vu autre chose et des boulots j'en ai fait mme si je n'y restais pas longtemps. Et j'ajouterais un truc : on demande des conditions de travail (local pas chauff, par exemple)  un homme qu'on n'oserait pas demander  une femme. a faisait d'ailleurs rigoler un couple d'amis, mme ge, mme niveau d'tudes, et quand la femme travaillait elle tait toujours mieux paye que son conjoint.

Mais revenons  l'informatique. Au dbut des PC (et de ma boutique) soit entre 1986 et 1988 il y avait beaucoup de hobbyistes, jeunes et moins jeunes, qui s'intressaient  la micro vu qu'elle devenait abordable pour les particuliers. Et bien je peux dire qu'en deux ans de boutique quand un mammifre poussait ma porte vitre c'tait pour me demander une rue voisine ou faire des courses de consommables pour un tiers. Jamais vu une hobbyiste.

Par la suite quand une bote disposait d'une adresse e-mail on tait certain que le courrier envoy partait dans les Tnbres Extrieures car on n'avait jamais de rponse. Ces dames avaient russi  apprivoiser le fax, pourtant plus dlicat vu que c'est un mode connect, mais le e-mail, nada.

Je ne sais pas ce qu'il en est advenu actuellement, mais je constatais  l'poque que, rien qu'en Espagne, les secrtaires taient plus dlures que leurs homologues franaises pour se servir d'un ordi.

----------


## Chauve souris

> Pourtant en gnral les femmes s'enfoutent de l'esthtique d'une voiture alors que les hommes


Pas seulement de l'esthtique mais de la carrosserie et autres caractristiques. La plupart (je n'ai pas dit toutes) font un choix qui ne correspond pas  une logique perceptible. Au Paraguay, par exemple, o les routes sont trs mauvaises car peu entretenues (et les rues empierres des villes ne valent pas mieux), il faut du solide sur des grosses roues. Sachant que l'usure d'une pice est inversement proportionnelle  son volume on comprend qu'on a intrt  avoir du gros. Et bien non, l'essentiel des femmes ici achtent des petites bagnoles qui vont se bousiller rapidement. Idem pour les motos alors que l'on roule sur des pistes et des mauvaises routes, ils achtent, hommes comme femmes d'ailleurs, des routires alors que les trial sont au mme prix et plus adaptes.

Et puis, dans ma camioneta quatquateuze je fais de grandes vires c'est pour a que je l'ai voulue belle (et en rouge, marre du gris mtallis impos par les concessionnaires franais et ce dans toutes les marques), confortable (mes vertbres apprcient). Et, toute aventurire qu'elle soit, en cinq ans je ne lui ai paye que son entretien.

----------


## lulu7

> Pas seulement de l'esthtique mais de la carrosserie et autres caractristiques. La plupart (je n'ai pas dit toutes) font un choix qui ne correspond pas  une logique perceptible. Au Paraguay, par exemple, o les routes sont trs mauvaises car peu entretenues (et les rues empierres des villes ne valent pas mieux), il faut du solide sur des grosses roues. Sachant que l'usure d'une pice est inversement proportionnelle  son volume on comprend qu'on a intrt  avoir du gros. Et bien non, l'essentiel des femmes ici achtent des petites bagnoles qui vont se bousiller rapidement. Idem pour les motos alors que l'on roule sur des pistes et des mauvaises routes, ils achtent, hommes comme femmes d'ailleurs, des routires alors que les trial sont au mme prix et plus adaptes.
> 
> Et puis, dans ma camioneta quatquateuze je fais de grandes vires c'est pour a que je l'ai voulue belle (et en rouge, marre du gris mtallis impos par les concessionnaires franais et ce dans toutes les marques), confortable (mes vertbres apprcient). Et, toute aventurire qu'elle soit, en cinq ans je ne lui ai paye que son entretien.


les femmes sont un problme, car c'est a cause d'elle si la population mondial augmente.
Ils faut commencer par en exterminer les 3/4 sur la plantes pour sauver lhumanit.

----------


## Paul TOTH

> je suis videment contre ces propos, cependant je trouve tous aussi dbile de vouloir la parit juste pour avoir la parit...
> Notre gouvernement actuel par exemple s'en rjouit chaque jour d'avoir comme ministre 50% d'hommes et 50% de femmes. Cela peut induire que plutt que d'embaucher un homme talentueux on prfre embaucher une femme histoire de faire bonne impression.
> 
> Biologiquement l'homme != d'une femme, c'est indniable et je serais prt  parier que le sexe influe sur les mthodes de travail/d'analyse (ce qui ne veut pas dire mthode improductive)


en fait le sexe non, c'est un conditionnement culturel. Tu vas chez McDo, il y a des jouets garon et des jouets filles; ta fille porte un tee-shirt spiderman et grimpe aux arbre, tout le monde lui dit qu'elle est un garon manqu; ton fils joue avec "mon petit poney" ou "barbie", il est dit effmin. Cette distinction des sexes est une construction sociologique qui se poursuit  l'ge adulte videmment, les femmes ont un instinct maternel (c'est faux), les hommes sont moins dous pour s'occuper des enfants (c'est faux), mais on trouve tout de mme majoritairement une rpartition femme=enfant/homme=travail. Bien que les femmes ne sont plus forcment au foyer, elles restent les matresses de maison. Et cette construction se retrouve aussi dans l'ducation, les filles sont interrompues dans leur travail scolaire pour aider  faire la vaisselle, alors qu'on ne drange pas un garon qui fait ses devoirs.

Alors videmment on trouve des contre-exemples, mais la sociologie ne s'intresse pas aux exemples mais aux phnomnes de masse, aux tendances gnrales, et on coute pas assez les sociologues  mon avis. L'exemple de Valls est trs parlant je trouve bien que sur un tout autre sujet.




> Pour les postes  haute responsabilit, il y'a des femmes trs nul comme Marisssa Mayer ou trs talentueuses comme Lisa Su, mme chose chez les hommes.
> 
> Dans le secteur de la tech il y'a peu de filles car il y'a peu de filles dans les coles, ce n'est pas la faute des entreprises (en France en tous cas mais je doute que se soit diffrent ailleurs)
> trouvez moi une cole d'ing avec > 50% de filles dans la promo !
> 
> Histoire d'ne rajouter une couche, il n'est pas journal que dans les hpitaux il n'y ai quasi que des infirmires et pas d'infirmiers ! on peut se dire que c'est un scandale mais pourtant tous le monde s'en fou. Meme chose au bureau des RH que des femmes. Au passage RH/DRH sont des postes  "haute responsabilit" et on y trouvent souvent des femmes, de mme il n'est pas rare de trouver des directrices marketing ou des expertes en communications.


NB j'ai repris toute ton intervention pour ne pas mettre en avant une phrase hors contexte qui te ferait dire ce que tu ne dis pas  ::):

----------


## arond

> Un individu incapable de penser et seulement de ressentir n'est par dfinition pas un individu, c'est un animal ou un enfant.
> 
> Je t'invite  relire tes cours de philo.


1) Vous confondez incapacit et meilleure disposition pour autre chose.

2) Si la philosophie tait une science exact je n'aurais pas fait info  ::mouarf:: 

3) On a pas eu les mmes cours de philo apparemment.  ::roll::

----------


## arond

> Le reste de ton message t'a sans doute valu quelques votes ngatifs, moi je te plussoie pour a. Parce-que c'est vrai partout. Comment ai-je eu mes missions en tant que programmeur COBOL? En disant que j'tais bon et que j'aimais quand a secouait(c'tait vrai, mais ils n'avaient aucun moyen de le vrifier). Comment notre country manager a-t-il son poste? En vendant une belle histoire au grand chef amricain. Comment les politiciens sduisent-ils leur lectorat? En racontant une belle histoire. et est-ce que raconter une belle histoire fait des gens de bons programmeurs, country managers ou prsidents?


Et les hommes comme les femmes sont capable de vendre de trs belles histoires pour revenir sur le sujet de la discussion  ::mouarf::

----------


## Michael Guilloux

*Le sexisme dans la tech est  omniprsent , affirme la CEO de YouTube*
*qui profite du dbat sur les ingalits de genre pour partager son exprience*

Le dbat sur les ingalits du genre dans la tech a clat ces derniers jours aprs que James Damore, qui tait encore employ de Google, a essay dexpliquer, dans un mmo, ces ingalits par des  caractristiques biologiques . En effet, de son point de vue,  les choix et les capacits des hommes et des femmes divergent, en grande partie, en raison de causes biologiques et ces diffrences pourraient expliquer pourquoi les femmes ne sont pas reprsentes de manire gale dans la tech et [aux postes de responsabilit]. 

Sil tait libre dexprimer son opinion, son texte a fait lobjet de vives critiques au sein de Google et sur la toile, amenant lquipe dirigeante de la firme  prendre des mesures et signer son licenciement. En tant que femme travaillant chez Google, la directrice gnrale de YouTube, Susan Wojcicki, a galement dcid de ragir. Avec la mdiatisation du sujet, sa fille lui a demand sil est vrai qu'il y a des raisons biologiques pour lesquelles il y a moins de femmes dans la technologie et aux postes de responsabilits.  Non, ce nest pas vrai , a-t-elle rpondu. Mais Wojcicki avoue que la question l'a toujours drange tout au long de sa carrire.


Susan Wojcicki
crivant dans une colonne de Fortune, la CEO de YouTube affirme que l'interrogation sur les capacits des femmes est  omniprsente  dans le monde de la technologie et que le mmo de James Damore est  un autre signal dcourageant pour les jeunes femmes qui aspirent  tudier l'informatique. 

 Cette question [de savoir si les femmes sont faites pour la tech] a beaucoup pes sur ma carrire dans [le milieu de] la technologie , explique Susan Wojcicki.  Bien que jaie eu de la chance de travailler dans une entreprise o j'ai reu beaucoup de soutien  des leaders comme Larry Page, Sergey Brin, Eric Schmidt et Jonathan Rosenberg,  des mentors comme Bill Campbell  mon exprience dans l'industrie de la technologie m'a montr  quel point ce problme est omniprsent , dit-elle. 

Wojcicki explique quelle a d faire face,  maintes reprises,  un manque de considration li au fait que certains estimaient que les femmes ne seraient pas aussi bonnes que les hommes dans la tech.  Mes capacits et mon engagement envers mon travail ont t mis en doute. J'ai t mise  l'cart dans des vnements cls de l'industrie et des rassemblements sociaux. J'ai eu des rencontres avec des leaders externes o ils s'adressaient principalement aux collgues masculins les plus juniors. On m'a souvent coup la parole et mes ides ont t ignores jusqu' ce qu'elles soient reformules par des hommes , raconte-t-elle.  Peu importe combien de fois tout cela s'est pass, a fait encore mal , dit-elle avant dajouter que :  donc, lorsque j'ai vu le mmo qui a circul la semaine dernire, j'ai ressenti une nouvelle fois cette douleur et j'ai eu de l'empathie pour le mal que cela a d causer aux autres. 

Si certaines femmes employes chez Google ont le mme sentiment que la directrice gnrale de YouTube, alors le gant de la recherche en ligne a des raisons de craindre leur colre. Dailleurs, un cabinet d'avocats de San Francisco prpare un recours collectif contre Google pour discrimination salariale base sur le genre. Le cabinet a pour cela lanc le mouvement Equal Pay for Google Women depuis la mi-juillet pour inviter les femmes employes de Google  sunir pour intenter un procs contre l'entreprise. Dj 70 femmes auraient contact le cabinet qui,  lheure actuelle, examine les lments fournis afin de mettre en vidence une preuve des allgations selon lesquelles les femmes seraient moins payes que les hommes pour le mme travail chez Google.

The Guardian confirme galement que plus de 60 femmes employes et anciennes employes de Google envisagent de poursuivre le gant de la tech pour des raisons de sexisme et de discrimination salariale. James Finberg, lun des avocats  avoir initi le mouvement a dclar au Guardian que ces femmes prtendent avoir gagn moins que les hommes chez Google malgr des qualifications gales et des postes comparables. D'autres disent galement avoir lutt de diverses manires pour faire avancer leur carrire chez Google en raison d'une  culture hostile aux femmes .

Sources : Fortune, The Guardian

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous du tmoignage de la directrice gnrale de YouTube ?

----------


## Invit

Est-ce qu'on sait pourquoi il a balanc ce mmo ? C'tait une demande de la direction d'tudier ce phnomne ? Ou c'tait son poste qui voulait d'envoyer des notes internes ?

----------


## Invit

> Est-ce qu'on sait pourquoi il a balanc ce mmo ? C'tait une demande de la direction d'tudier ce phnomne ? Ou c'tait son poste qui voulait d'envoyer des notes internes ?


Je suppose qu'il tait excd par les mesures de discrimination positive mises en place, ce que je peux comprendre puisqu'en l'tat elles ne sont pas pertinentes et ont visiblement tendance  dfavoriser les hommes.
Maintenant, mettre en avant les capacits biologiques des femmes qui ne seraient pas en phase avec les postes de la tech et les postes  responsabilit, je trouve toujours a choquant. Pour moi, il aurait t bien plus judicieux de mettre en avant les chiffres tels qu'ils sont (genre "seul 10 % de femmes postulent pour ce poste", etc.).

----------


## arond

Le sujet est tellement mdiatis que l'on aura pas de rponse claire  ::(: 

La rponse est pourtant simple y a t'il scientifiquement une preuve que les femmes rflchissent diffremment que les hommes ?  ::roll:: 

Et si oui cela est il un problme surtout dans le domaine de la tech et des innovations  ::mrgreen::  (un indice c'est non puisque plus est grand le nombre de point de vue plus on a de chance de trouver une solution  un problme donn)  ::D: 




> Je suppose qu'il tait excd par les mesures de discrimination positive mises en place, ce que je peux comprendre puisqu'en l'tat elles ne sont pas pertinentes et ont visiblement tendance  dfavoriser les hommes.
> Maintenant, mettre en avant les capacits biologiques des femmes qui ne seraient pas en phase avec les postes de la tech et les postes  responsabilit, je trouve toujours a choquant. Pour moi, il aurait t bien plus judicieux de mettre en avant les chiffres tels qu'ils sont (genre "seul 10 % de femmes postulent pour ce poste", etc.).


Il aurait en plus pu en conclure que le problme n'est pas a trait en entreprise du coup mais plus en amont dans l'ducation par exemple ?  ::):

----------


## Invit

> Il aurait en plus pu en conclure que le problme n'est pas a trait en entreprise du coup mais plus en amont dans l'ducation par exemple ?


Oui ! Mme dans le cas o la biologie jouerait effectivement un rle, il serait minime par rapport  celui jou par l'environnement, dont l'ducation fait partie. Mais  la rigueur ce n'est mme pas  lui de s'occuper de a, peu importe les causes au final. Si peu de femmes postulent, il est logique que les postes soient majoritairement occups par des hommes. Le principe des quotas est donc ridicule. Si effectivement les recruteurs de Google appliquent une politique discriminatoire (ce qui ne m'tonnerait pas du tout, puisque je mettrais ma main  couper que 90 % des recruteurs le font sur des critres de sexe ou autre), il serait bien plus judicieux de la part de Google de demander des comptes au recruteur. Par exemple, de lui demander de justifier ses choix. Sauf que voil : justifier ses choix, a prend du temps, et il faut bien payer ce temps pass.  ::whistle2::

----------


## Mr-Jay

Si les gens arrtaient de mettre des tiquettes, et se contentaient de regarder l"individu a rsoudrait pas mal de problme. 

La question n'est pas, les femmes sont elles moins adaptes  l'environnement tech, mais cet individu est-il adapt  l'environnement tech, indpendamment de son sexe, origine, apparence.

Les tiquettes on tendance  strotyper les gens qui les portes, tant qu'il y auras des groupes de gens, l'ingalit et les discriminations ne pourrons que rester. 

Un informaticien n'est pas un geek passant ses journes enferm dans le noir. Mais il en existe, tout comme il existe des informaticiens accro  la danse.
Une femme n'est pas plus faibles physiquement qu'un homme. Mais il en existe, tout comme il existe des femmes dont je n'aimerais pas m'en prendre une.
Une personne d'origine arabe n'est pas un voleur. Mais il en existe, tout comme il existe des <Toutes nationalits existantes, voir mme certaines espces animale> qui sont des voleurs.

Malheureusement mettre les gens dans des cases, et rflchir  propos de ces cases et non pas  propos des individus mis dedans, est un sport international. 


Dans mon exprience pros, jai eu des collgues femmes qui avaient plus de sens esthtique que moi. Je pourrais en tirer la conclusion que les femmes sont plus sensible  ce domaine que moi. Mais je connais d'autre femmes pour qui cest un concept tranger. Donc je me contenterais de dire que tel personne  des sensibilits diffrentes de moi.

----------


## ZenZiTone

> La rponse est pourtant simple y a t'il scientifiquement une preuve que les femmes rflchissent diffremment que les hommes ?


Ce qui est dommage, c'est qu'en voulant dfendre une bonne cause (la lutte contre la discrimination -qu'elle soit positive ou dgative- en entreprise) il a juste lanc un dbat strile sur les prdispositions des individus...

----------


## arond

> Ce qui est dommage, c'est qu'en voulant dfendre une bonne cause (la lutte contre la discrimination -qu'elle soit positive ou dgative- en entreprise) il a juste lanc un dbat strile sur les prdispositions des individus...


Oui mais il serait peu tre bon que ce dbat strile soit rsolu un jour pour qu'on passe a autre chose  ::roll::

----------


## TallyHo

> il a juste lanc un dbat strile sur les prdispositions des individus...


Est-ce que c'est lui qui a lanc un dbat strile ou est-ce qu'il y a eu une stigmatisation sur son soi-disant sexisme pour justement viter un dbat inteligent ?

D'ailleurs on le voit bien sur ce sujet au fil des news que DVP rapporte... On n'en est plus  discuter de la diversit, on a clairement bascul sur le sexisme dans les titres de certains mdias. A la tournure des vnements, on voit bien que la dictature bien-pensante est  la manoeuvre. A la limite, il aurait pris n'importe quelle catgorie de personnes en exemple, on aurait eu le mme lynchage.

Ce qui a drang, ce n'est pas son exemple homme-femme, c'est qu'il a dsoud les biais de la discrimination (peu importe laquelle au final).




> Oui mais il serait peu tre bon que ce dbat strile soit rsolu un jour pour qu'on passe a autre chose


Il donne des suggestions  la fin... Aprs je ne dis pas que c'est bien ou pas mais c'est argument et loin de la caricature sexiste que certains essayent d'en donner.

----------


## arond

> Il donne des suggestions  la fin... Aprs je ne dis pas que c'est bien ou pas mais c'est argument et loin de la caricature sexiste que certains essayent d'en donner.


Oui je confirme donc j'espre qu'il aura gain de cause mme si j'y crois pas trop parce que sa demanderais d'expliquer des chose  la masse  ::roll::

----------


## quanta

> Est-ce que c'est lui qui a lanc un dbat strile ou est-ce qu'il y a eu une stigmatisation sur son soi-disant sexisme pour justement viter un dbat inteligent ?


Un dbat intelligent entre des personnes qui n'ont mme pas une connaissance minimaliste de l'historique de la question, de la diversit des coles de pens sur cette problmatique et le tout entre trois ligne de code ?
Je parle mme pas du prisme dformant de cette logique binaire qui nie l'essence mme du savoir critique...

----------


## quanta

> Oui je confirme donc j'espre qu'il aura gain de cause mme si j'y crois pas trop parce que sa demanderais d'expliquer des chose  la masse


La masse face a linformaticien touch par la grce, videmment.

 ::aie::

----------


## arond

> La masse face a linformaticien touch par la grce, videmment.


 ::lol::  sous entendriez vous que j'rige les informaticien en dieux tout puissants en ce bas monde ?  ::ptdr:: 

Ce n'est videmment pas le cas en revanche il est plus simple de dire  tout le monde que le monsieur  tort parce que c'est discriminatoire (il n'y a qu'a voir le dbat qui fait dj 6 pages pour dterminer si c'est discriminatoire) et les gens ne cherchant pas beaucoup vont accepter l'explication sans broncher.  :;): 

Ce qui permettra du coup de se faire bien voir en tant politiquement correct en disant que le monsieur est mchant.  ::ptdr::

----------


## quanta

> sous entendriez vous que j'rige les informaticien en dieux tout puissants en ce bas monde ? 
> 
> Ce n'est videmment pas le cas en revanche il est plus simple de dire  tout le monde que le monsieur  tort parce que c'est discriminatoire (il n'y a qu'a voir le dbat qui fait dj 6 pages pour dterminer si c'est discriminatoire) et les gens ne cherchant pas beaucoup vont accepter l'explication sans broncher. 
> 
> Ce qui permettra du coup de se faire bien voir en tant politiquement correct en disant que le monsieur est mchant.


Est-ce que mme sur le plan de pistmologie c'est explicable ?
a serait bien un jour de ce poser la question avant de vouloir plaqu un modle rationnelle... au risque d'tre irrationnelle.

 ::aie::

----------


## arond

> Est-ce que mme sur le plan de pistmologie c'est explicable ?
> a serait bien un jour de ce poser la question avant de vouloir plaqu un modle rationnelle... au risque d'tre irrationnelle.


1) vous ne rpondez pas  ma question  ::aie:: 

2) pourriez vous tre plus clair ?  ::):

----------


## ZenZiTone

> On n'en est plus  discuter de la diversit, on a clairement bascul sur le sexisme dans les titres de certains mdias. A la tournure des vnements, on voit bien que la dictature bien-pensante est  la manoeuvre. A la limite, il aurait pris n'importe quelle catgorie de personnes en exemple, on aurait eu le mme lynchage.


N'tait-ce pas le but recherch? Quand on crit une note de 10 pages, on vite, je suppose, de laisser traner des propos pouvant porter  confusion. Hors il semblerait que ce soit bien le cas..

----------


## quanta

> 1) vous ne rpondez pas  ma question 
> 
> 2) pourriez vous tre plus clair ?


Est-ce que la question a un sens sur le plan "rationnelle" classique ?
Peut-on vraiment y apporter une rponse sachant que nous somme  la fois observateur / juge / partie ?
Si oui avec quelle mthodologie ? 
Vous vous rendez compte quand parlant "de politiquement correct" vous plonger de plein pied dans une position aussi idologique que celle que vous fustigez ?

 ::aie::

----------


## Invit

> Ce n'est videmment pas le cas en revanche il est plus simple de dire  tout le monde que le monsieur  tort parce que c'est discriminatoire


S'il avait raison, qu'est ce que a impliquerait en milieu professionnel ? C'est toute la question. 
Imaginons que je sois une grosse entreprise, et que je constate un jour que seulement 1 % des responsables de ma bote ont t scolariss en ZEP. Or, l'inspection du travail m'embte parce qu'elle me dit que je refuse d'aider les pauvres  s'intgrer. Ni une ni deux, je m'intresse aux capacits des bbs ns de parents pauvres (parce que je suis un peu bte et les autres facteurs ne me traversent mme pas l'esprit).  joie, je dterre une vieille tude qui met en lumire un gne quelconque associ  un faible QI. Je m'en sers pour justifier le fait que je ne recrute pas plus de responsables ayant t scolaris en ZEP, puisque, selon cette tude, 70 % des jeunes en ZEP sont porteurs de ce gne. Quelle est la conclusion ? Il n'y en a pas. On en sera toujours au mme point et, en prime, j'aurais stigmatis des milliers de personnes et contribu  ce que les enfants de pauvres restent pauvres. J'aurais simplement remu la merde pour rien.

Je ne dis pas qu'il ne faut pas le faire, je dis que a ne sert  rien dans ce cadre-l. Ces recherches peuvent tre intressantes d'un point de vue thorique, mais pas d'un point de vue pratique, puisqu'on ne tient pas compte de l'individu qu'il y a derrire (cf. le message de Mr-Jay plus haut).

----------


## TallyHo

Conan Lord, a prouve tout simplement que vous n'avez pas lu son mmo... 




> Im also not saying that we should restrict people to certain gender
> roles; Im advocating for quite the opposite: treat people as individuals, not as just another
> member of their group (tribalism).


Sauf si il y a une subtilit linguistique (et je compte sur toi pour me le signaler !), il est clair qu'il crit la mme chose que la conclusion de ton dernier message.

----------


## Invit

Mais au final, y'a quoi de choquant par rapport  son licenciement si personne ne lui a rien demand et qu'il balance une note comme a ?  ::weird::  La direction de Google lui a rien demand...  :8O: 

Et quand je dis une note comme a, je pense  ce que ZenZiTone a dit sur les propos pouvant porter  confusion...

----------


## arond

> Est-ce que la question a un sens sur le plan "rationnelle" classique ?
> 
> Peut-on vraiment y apporter une rponse sachant que nous somme  la fois observateur / juge / partie ?
> Si oui avec quelle mthodologie ? 
> 
> Vous vous rendez compte quand parlant "de politiquement correct" vous plonger de plein pied dans une position aussi idologique que vous fustigez ?


non la question tait juste la pour vous montrer que vous me prtiez de fausses intentions.  ::P: 

je fustige le fait d'carter des ides et de blmer quelqu'un parce que ce n'est pas politiquement correct alors que la forme et le fond sont respectueux des personnes.  :;):

----------


## Invit

> Conan Lord, a prouve tout simplement que vous n'avez pas lu son mmo...


Non je ne l'ai pas lu. Je me base sur ce qui est dit dans les articles ici, et je suis consciente qu'ils sont incomplets. C'est pourquoi ne n'ai pas dit "il dit que", j'ai dit "imagine que je". Ce que j'essaie de dire, c'est que parler des causes biologiques est compltement hors de propos. Pourquoi il en parle s'il dit aprs que a ne compte pas ? 
Plus prcisment, au lieu de dire "des tudes prouvent que les femmes sont plus portes sur l'esthtique", il aurait fallu dire "les conclusions du recruteur suite aux rponses que X femmes sur X ont apport  ses questions montrent qu'elles sont plus portes vers l'esthtique". Tu vois ce que je veux dire ? L, a aurait expliqu pourquoi elles ont majoritairement t orient vers les postes cratifs.

----------


## arond

> Mais au final, y'a quoi de choquant par rapport  son licenciement si personne ne lui a rien demand et qu'il balance une note comme a ?  La direction de Google lui a rien demand... 
> 
> Et quand je dis une note comme a, je pense  ce que ZenZiTone a dit sur les propos pouvant porter  confusion...


Et pourquoi cela justifie un licenciement ?  ::calim2::  
Il expose ses ides (avec une sacre paire de c.... parce que il devait se douter qu'il se ferait peu etre blamer par toutes les personnes qui le jugent rapidement sur deux phrases) de manire propre et dans le respect de tous.  :;):

----------


## arond

> S'il avait raison, qu'est ce que a impliquerait en milieu professionnel ? C'est toute la question. 
> Imaginons que je sois une grosse entreprise, et que je constate un jour que seulement 1 % des responsables de ma bote ont t scolariss en ZEP. Or, l'inspection du travail m'embte parce qu'elle me dit que je refuse d'aider les pauvres  s'intgrer. Ni une ni deux, je m'intresse aux capacits des bbs ns de parents pauvres (parce que je suis un peu bte et les autres facteurs ne me traversent mme pas l'esprit).  joie, je dterre une vieille tude qui met en lumire un gne quelconque associ  un faible QI. Je m'en sers pour justifier le fait que je ne recrute pas plus de responsables ayant t scolaris en ZEP, puisque, selon cette tude, 70 % des jeunes en ZEP sont porteurs de ce gne. Quelle est la conclusion ? Il n'y en a pas. On en sera toujours au mme point et, en prime, j'aurais stigmatis des milliers de personnes et contribu  ce que les enfants de pauvres restent pauvres. J'aurais simplement remu la merde pour rien.
> 
> Je ne dis pas qu'il ne faut pas le faire, je dis que a ne sert  rien dans ce cadre-l. Ces recherches peuvent tre intressantes d'un point de vue thorique, mais pas d'un point de vue pratique, puisqu'on ne tient pas compte de l'individu qu'il y a derrire (cf. le message de Mr-Jay plus haut).


Toute vrit n'est pas plaisante  entendre il cherche des rponses et met des hypothses ...... Il prfrerais surement en discuter plutt que de se faire virer  ::mrgreen::

----------


## quanta

> Et pourquoi cela justifie un licenciement ?  
> Il expose ses ides (avec une sacre paire de c.... parce que il devait se douter qu'il se ferait peu etre blamer par toutes les personnes qui le jugent rapidement sur deux phrases) de manire propre et dans le respect de tous.


Sous le couvert d'une pseudo rationalit, dans un cadre pas propice  ce genre de propos devant tre examiner au calme et pas sous la forme d'une gueulante (mme propre).

----------


## Invit

> Et pourquoi cela justifie un licenciement ?  
> Il expose ses ides (avec une sacre paire de c.... parce que il devait se douter qu'il se ferait peu etre blamer par toutes les personnes qui le jugent rapidement sur deux phrases) de manire propre et dans le respect de tous.


Justement, c'est justifi... Si propos qui porte  confusion, si dbat, etc... Alors que Google ne lui a rien demand... On parle de quoi depuis sa note ? De Google, de discrimination, etc... Forcment que Google le dgage, a nuit  son image alors qu'ils n'ont rien demand...

Tu crois que a amuse Google cette histoire ? Je pense qu'ils auraient prfr s'en passer... Ils ont pas demands  ce qu'on lance un dbat national dans leur entreprise...  ::?:

----------


## arond

> Justement, c'est justifi... Si propos qui porte  confusion, si dbat, etc... Alors que Google ne lui a rien demand... On parle de quoi depuis sa note ? De Google, de discrimination, etc... Forcment que Google le dgage, a nuit  son image alors qu'ils n'ont rien demand...
> 
> Tu crois que a amuse Google cette histoire ? Je pense qu'ils auraient prfr s'en passer... Ils ont pas demands  ce qu'on lance un dbat national dans leur entreprise...


Moui sa se comprend  :;):

----------


## virginieh

Et aussi ne pas publier sa note au moment ou sa socit prpare un procs  cause des diffrences de salaires homme/femme.

S'il avait t aussi rationnel et dou pour penser plus que rgi par l'affect que ses prdispositions biologiques le laissaient prvoir, il aurait :
1 attendu que le procs soit pass, pour pas que les dirigeants de sa boite soient obligs de le virer pour se couvrir
2 fait une relecture le lendemain de son texte pour vrifier qu'il exprimait bien ses ides sans juste lacer une polmique qui allait tre strile.

Ces 2 choses qu'ils n'a pas faites contredisent totalement ses arguments sur la rationalit biologique et le cot plus motionnel des femmes.

Sinon j'ai lu son memo quelques points pas clairs ou faux :

*



> On average, men and women biologically differ in many ways. These differences arent just
> socially constructed because:
> ● Theyre universal across human cultures
> ● They often have clear biological causes and links to prenatal testosterone
> ● Biological males that were castrated at birth and raised as females often still identify
> and act like males
> ● The underlying traits are highly heritable
> ● Theyre exactly what we would predict from an evolutionary psychology perspective


En moyenne hommes et femmes differes de nombreuses faons qui ne sont pas construites socialement parce que :
- elles sont universelles  toutes les cultures
/ S'il parle des diffrences biologiques c'est vrai, s'il parle de la faon dont ces diffrences sont considres et quelle place chaque sexe a dans la socit, c'est faux a varie selon les cultures et les poques

- Des hommes qui ont t castrs et levs comme des femmes s'identifient quand mme  des hommes
/Et il y a des hommes et des femmes qui indpendependement de leur castration ou non s'identifient plus  l'autre sexe, qu'est ce que a prouve ?

- il y a des caractiristiques hreditaires
/Pas clair, il parle de quoi la ? Du fait que les fils de riches sont riches aussi ? Donc il faut pas trouver a anormal c'est biologique ?

-Elles sont exactement ce qu'ont peut prdire d'un point de vue de psychologie evolutionaire
/Si elles ont t toujours les mmes partout et en tout temps elle est ou l'volution ? Et est ce forcement bon s'il y en a pas ? 


* Ensuite il met le graphique sur la superposition des caracteristique et il indique que mettre les gens dans les cases est mauvais, mais juste aprs il defend les clichs qui font justement a

*


> Personality differences
> Women, on average, have more :
> ● Openness directed towards feelings and aesthetics rather than ideas. Women generally
> also have a stronger interest in people rather than things , relative to men (also
> interpreted as empathizing vs. systemizing ).
> ○ These two differences in part explain why women relatively prefer jobs in social
> or artistic areas. More men may like coding because it requires systemizing and even
> within SWEs, comparatively more women work on front end, which deals with both
> people and aesthetics.
> ...


les femmes en moyenne sont :
- plus ouvertes vers les sentiments et l'esthetiques que les ides, et gnralement un plus grand interet dans les gens que dans les objets
/preuve a) que c'est vrai ? b) que c'est effectivement inn et pas accquis ?

- plus sociables et cherchent plus  se montrer agrables
/preuve a) que c'est vrai ? b) que c'est effectivement inn et pas accquis ?

-plus anxieuses et moins rsistantes au stress
nombre de suicide chez les hommes de 18  55 ans : 13,3%, chez les femmes : 8,2% (source : http://www.liberation.fr/societe/201...france_1156138) les statistiques prouvent exactement le contraire apparement.




> Mens higher drive for status
> We always ask why we don't see women in top leadership positions, but we never ask why we
> see so many men in these jobs. These positions often require long, stressful hours that may not
> be worth it if you want a balanced and fulfilling life.


les hommes cherchent plus la reconnaissance sociale et le statut que les femmes. 
/preuve a) que c'est vrai ? b) que c'est effectivement inn et pas accquis ?

C'est son expos sur les differences, ensuite ce sont des suggestions qu'il fait par rapport  la faon dont google devrait agir et pas l'objet du dbat donc j'en parle pas.

Mais globalement il n'apporte aucune preuve et se contente d'affirmer ces clichs sans autre arguments que c'est comme a biologiquement mme quand les faits le contredisent clairement (cf la rsistance au stress).

Enfin ses propos sont clairement sexistes, la frontire inne/acquis est tellement difficile  trouver en psychologie sociale et on n'a en ralit aucune certitude dans un sens ou dans l'autre. mais il tien ses convictions pour vraies et videntes mme si dans les faits elles ne le sont pas

Mais comme je l'ai dit plus haut je pense qu'il a plus t vir  cause du procs qui va venir que pour avoir voulu lancer un dbat.

----------


## virginieh

> Non il y'a des traits hrditaire que tu tiens de tes parents et plus prcdemment exclusivement de l'homme ou de la femme pour certaines maladie :
> il est prouv par exemple que si ton pre  t chauve jeune, tu as de gros risque devenir chauve toi aussi. En revanche si c'est ta mre qui est chauve il n'y aucun risque.


Le rapport dans le contexte ? En quoi le fait d'avoir un pre chauve jeune augmente tes chances de l'tre aussi  de l'incidence sur les carrire dans l'IT ?
J'ai jamais ni qu(il y avait des diffrences biologiques entre hommes et femmes, Ce que je conteste c'est le fait de prtendre que ces diffrences biologiques expliquent  elles seules les diffrences sociales et d'emploi entre hommes et femmes.

----------


## laerne

> Sinon j'ai lu son memo quelques points pas clairs ou faux :


Merci de cette brve critique rationnelle.  J'avoue ne pas avoir eu le courage de lire toute dclamation sans la moindre source crdible, mais c'tait bien ncessaire que quelqu'un le fasse.  Donc les gens, *sourcer* vos affirmations.




> Ce que je conteste c'est le fait de prtendre que ces diffrences biologiques expliquent  elles seules les diffrences sociales et d'emploi entre hommes et femmes.


Retire le   elles seules .  Tu veux dire  de manire significative ,  pour une bonne part  ou  perceptiblement .   La nuance est importante pour ne pas se faire attaquer de mal reprsenter les propos.

----------


## Chauve souris

> Le rapport dans le contexte ? En quoi le fait d'avoir un pre chauve jeune augmente tes chances de l'tre aussi  de l'incidence sur les carrire dans l'IT ?
> J'ai jamais ni qu(il y avait des diffrences biologiques entre hommes et femmes, Ce que je conteste c'est le fait de prtendre que ces diffrences biologiques expliquent  elles seules les diffrences sociales et d'emploi entre hommes et femmes.


Pourtant "l'anatomie c'est le destin". On peut d'ailleurs critiquer l'assertion de Simone de Beauvoir : "On ne nait pas femme, on le devient". Ceci dit et comme dans toute rflexion au niveau de la biologie il faut faire la distinction entre l'inn et l'acquis. Il y a un indniable comportement fminin biologique, mais il ne faut pas en rajouter dans l'artifice. Ce que les psychologues amricains appellent les "sexual roles". Vhicul principalement par la publicit a devient de plus en plus obsdant. L'homme doit tre un super macho et la femme une super putain. Fatiguant la vie d'htro branch ! Mais l o je critiquerais les transgenres ( ne pas confondre avec les transsexuels) c'est que la critique des sexual roles ne passe pas par l'interversion de ceux-ci.

----------


## redbullch

> -plus anxieuses et moins rsistantes au stress
> nombre de suicide chez les hommes de 18  55 ans : 13,3%, chez les femmes : 8,2% (source : http://www.liberation.fr/societe/201...france_1156138) les statistiques prouvent exactement le contraire apparement.


Ces statistiques ne parlent pas du stresse, mais du suicide. Elles ne prouvent pas le contraire.

Pour utiliser les suicides comme "preuve", il faut les assertions suivantes:
 Retenir que les suicides lis au stresse Que le stresse soit distribu quitablement entre hommes et femmes Ajuster en fonction du ratio homme/femme (par exemple, s'il y a 20% plus d'homme que de femme, il faut rduire de 20% le nombre de suicides chez les hommes) Prendre en compte les tentatives ou ajuster par rapport  un taux de russite par sexe

Mme avec a, je resterais prudent.

----------


## Darktib

> S'il avait t aussi rationnel et dou pour penser plus que rgi par  l'affect que ses prdispositions biologiques le laissaient prvoir, il  aurait :
> 1 attendu que le procs soit pass, pour pas que les dirigeants de sa boite soient obligs de le virer pour se couvrir
> 2 fait une relecture le lendemain de son texte pour vrifier qu'il  exprimait bien ses ides sans juste lacer une polmique qui allait tre  strile.


Autant je suis d'accord avec le point 2, autant je pense que pour le point 1 le procs aurait dur des annes, le mec a probablement pas envie d'attendre des plombes pour donner son avis (surtout que la situation pourrait changer entre temps).
* Je pense que ce qui l'a plomb, c'est surtout le passage (un peu stupide) sur la gauche contre la droite. Juste aprs les lections, avec un abruti au pouvoir, et des partis pris trs forts dans la population, c'est le meilleur moyen de braquer les gens et de bloquer le dbat.*




> les femmes en moyenne sont :
> - plus ouvertes vers les sentiments et l'esthetiques que les ides, et  gnralement un plus grand interet dans les gens que dans les objets
> /preuve a) que c'est vrai ? b) que c'est effectivement inn et pas accquis ?
> 
> - plus sociables et cherchent plus  se montrer agrables
> /preuve a) que c'est vrai ? b) que c'est effectivement inn et pas accquis ?


a) trs probable, il y a plusieurs tudes sur le sujet (par exemple celle-l, et aussi ses rfrences)
b) je ne sais pas, on pourrais peut-tre avoir plus d'lments de rponse en regardant les articles rfrencs par l'tude ci-dessus (o il y a quelques sondages), enfin perso j'ai pas non plus le temps pour lire tout a !




> Mais globalement il n'apporte aucune preuve et se contente d'affirmer  ces clichs sans autre arguments que c'est comme a biologiquement mme  quand les faits le contredisent clairement (cf la rsistance au stress).
> Enfin ses propos sont clairement sexistes, la frontire inne/acquis est  tellement difficile  trouver en psychologie sociale et on n'a en  ralit aucune certitude dans un sens ou dans l'autre. mais il tien ses  convictions pour vraies et videntes mme si dans les faits elles ne le  sont pas


Il y a effectivement des points non sourcs, ou mal sourcs. Nanmoins, il y a un paquet de rfrences, donc il ne se contente pas d'affirmer en disant "c'est comme a" (sinon le fait de considrer ses convictions comme vraies, c'est pas un peu le propre de tout le monde dans un dbat ?)

On a probablement aucune certitude, mais on remarque que dans la nature normment d'espces ont de fortes diffrences sexuelles (autant le physique que le comportement), donc pourquoi pas l'homme ? Aprs tout, nous sommes aussi des animaux... Ma conviction est que (d'exprience) un femme n'est pas moins apte  faire de l'informatique qu'un homme, mais qu'on peut se poser la question de si la diffrence de prfrences vient de la biologie ou de l'environnement - et que dans ce cas, noncer l'ide que a vient de la biologie n'est ni irrationnel, ni stupide.

----------


## micka132

La seule chose qui devrait etre importante dans des etats dit de droit, c'est l'galit en droit.
Toute tentative de discrimiation positive engendre de fait une ingalit de droit, et donc on en revient  la case rpublique bananire. 
J'ai rien contre les rpublique bananires, faut juste arreter de se donner des valeurs que l'on ne respecte pas.

----------


## TallyHo

> Ces 2 choses qu'ils n'a pas faites contredisent totalement ses arguments sur la rationalit biologique


Il y a un lien entre les hormones et le cognitif ou le physique. Je te prends un exemple tout bte, la testostrone peut favoriser l'agressivit ou la perte de cheveux (phnomne connu chez certains dops). On sait trs bien que les hormones sexuelles sont lies  l'humeur et que les hormones en gnral influencent des caractristiques (mon exemple plus haut sur la diffrence de vision en fait parti). Donc la biologie du corps contribue bien  la diffrence.




> Mais globalement il n'apporte aucune preuve et se contente d'affirmer ces clichs sans autre arguments


C'est faux, il cite des rfrences...




> Enfin ses propos sont clairement sexistes, la frontire inne/acquis est tellement difficile  trouver en psychologie sociale et on n'a en ralit aucune certitude dans un sens ou dans l'autre. mais il tien ses convictions pour vraies et videntes mme si dans les faits elles ne le sont pas


Comme tu viens de le faire en affirmant que ses propos sont sexistes sur tes propres convictions. Pour que ce soit sexiste, il faudrait qu'il ait bash la femme en disant que ses caractristiques sont infrieures  celles de l'homme.

----------


## quanta

> Il y a un lien entre les hormones et le cognitif ou le physique. Je te prends un exemple tout bte, la testostrone peut favoriser l'agressivit ou la perte de cheveux (phnomne connu chez certains dops). On sait trs bien que les hormones sexuelles sont lies  l'humeur et que les hormones en gnral influencent des caractristiques (mon exemple plus haut sur la diffrence de vision en fait parti). Donc la biologie du corps contribue bien  la diffrence.
> 
> C'est faux, il cite des rfrences...
> 
> Comme tu viens de le faire en affirmant que ses propos sont sexistes sur tes propres convictions. Pour que ce soit sexiste, il faudrait qu'il ait bash la femme en disant que ses caractristiques sont infrieures  celles de l'homme.



a me rappel furieusement le dbat sur l'adoption par les homosexuels. C'est parti pour ce balancer des tudes dans chaque camps, c'est encore partis pour prendre en otages des disciplines complexes dans un simplisme effrayant le tout pour quoi ? Pour donner des "fondements scientifique"  des thses idologique (ce qui n'est pas un jugement en soi)...

Mais alors entendre des choses comme "c'est le biologique", bah oui c'est vrai qu'il n'existe pas de complexit issu des organisations humaine c'est totalement linaire, "mcanique", "analytique".  Et donc je peut rsumer cette complexit avec 10 feuilles, vaguement argumentes et agrmenter d'une trs faible littrature mais surtout avec une assurance formidable.

----------


## Michael Guilloux

*Polmique autour des ingalits de genre dans la tech : lauteur du mmo de Google brise le silence*
*et explique ses motivations*

Dun ingnieur de Google inconnu, James Damore fait aujourdhui la une des mdias pour avoir dit tout haut ce que beaucoup dans la tech pensaient tout bas. Aprs la vague de critiques quil a reues  cause de son mmo sur la diversit de genre, lancien ingnieur de Google brise enfin le silence pour donner des commentaires sur son texte controvers et expliquer ses motivations.

Dans une interview 45 minutes accorde au clbre youtuber Stefan Molyneux, lancien ingnieur de Google explique que cest aprs avoir particip  un programme  secret  de lentreprise sur la diversit quil a dcid dcrire un document sur le sujet pour exprimer ses penses.  Ce ntait pas enregistr, [c'tait] totalement secret , dit-il en parlant du programme.  J'ai entendu des choses sur lesquelles je ne suis vraiment pas d'accord , a-t-il ajout. Daprs Damore, Google a par exemple dcrit les choses  sexistes  que les employs  ne peuvent pas dire . Au cours de lentretien, il a toutefois ni croire aux strotypes de genre.  Je ne dis pas que les femmes ingnieurs sont en quelque sorte pires que l'ingnieur masculin moyen , dit-il.


Si lide du mmo est venue de lui, Damore a dclar qu'il a t galement invit  lcrire par d'autres membres du personnel de Google qui n'taient  pas dans ce groupe de pense  et qui se sentaient  isols et alins  par des programmes de diversit de genre  injustes . Il n'tait donc pas le seul dans ses croyances et explique que des employs conservateurs lui ont dit qu'ils envisageaient de quitter l'entreprise  cause de ce problme.  J'ai vraiment pens que c'tait un problme que Google devait corriger , a-t-il dit.

 Dans linterview sur YouTube, lancien ingnieur de Google dit avoir reu de nombreux messages de soutien, et ce, au sein de Google et bien avant que l'affaire soit rendue publique.  J'ai reu une tonne de messages personnels de soutien qui ont t vraiment sympas. Je l'ai les reus chez Google avant que tout cela ne soit rendu public , dit-il. Il faut en effet noter que le document date de juillet, mais ce n'est qu' la fin de la semaine dernire que le dluge de critiques ngatives est venu aprs que plus de Googlers ont lu le document et l'ont publi sur Twitter pour exprimer leur dgot.

 Il peut y avoir beaucoup de rponses ngatives dans le public. Mais trs peu d'entre eux m'ont envoy des messages . D'aprs Damore, ceux qui critiquent veulent juste faire bonne impression auprs de leurs followers (abonns sur Twitter) :  Je suis une personne formidable, je partage votre morale. Cette personne est mauvaise , dit-il en guise d'illustration.  Mais ils ne veulent pas vraiment dbattre de la raison pour laquelle je me trompe, ou mme avoir une confrontation, ils veulent simplement montrer  quel point ils sont justes. 

Damore est rest silencieux ces derniers jours alors que l'ancien ingnieur de Google envisageait des recours lgaux contre son employeur. Il a d'ailleurs dpos une plainte contre Google auprs des responsables fdraux du Travail des tats-Unis. Il na toutefois pas donn de dtails sur sa plainte pendant l'interview. Ci-dessous, lentretien complet de 45 minutes de James Damore avec Stefan Molyneux.




Sources : Business Insider, The Telegraph

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous  prsent ?

----------


## TallyHo

> a me rappel furieusement le dbat sur l'adoption par les homosexuels.


Ca me rappelle furieusement les raccourcis faciles en prtant des intentions aux gens afin de les discrditer...




> C'est parti pour ce balancer des tudes dans chaque camps


On n'en est plus au stade d'tudes mais de vrits scientifiques, les hormones jouent sur le psychique. On connait quand mme un certain nombre de processus dans le corps humain. Parle avec un endocrinologue pour t'en convaincre.

Vous (car je ne te vise pas spcialement) restez accrochs  ce soi-disant sexisme, vous contre-argumentez uniquement sur un plan personnel, sans mme donner de liens pour contrer ses rfrences. Il y a un article sur ce fil qui va dans le sens de cet ex-employ GG. Pourquoi n'en parlez vous pas ?

Vous ne pouvez mme pas donner une phrase qui est clairement dsobligeante pour les femmes, tout ce que vous montrez, c'est de l'interprtation selon vos convictions. A la limite, c'est mme vous qui faites de la discrimination en vous indignant quand il dit que les femmes sont plutt disposes aux motions que les hommes. Est ce que vous pensez que l'motion est infrieure  l'ide ?

Tout ce que vous lui reprochez, en lui prtant un bashing des femmes, peut tre aussi pris dans l'autre sens. En tant qu'homme, je pourrais aussi me sentir vex qu'il pense que je n'ai pas d'motion, que je suis moins sociable, etc... Sauf que si je pense a, c'est uniquement d  l'interprtation et l'extrapolation de ses propos.

Alors je veux bien que chacun donne son avis mais, s'il vous plait, faites le srieusement et avec un minimum d'honntet. Dj en lisant le mmo et en discutant srieusement avec des vrais contre-arguments sur le fond et pas avec des interptations, des parallles douteux sur les homos ou le vote des femmes et des convictions bien-pensantes.

----------


## gagaches

> Ca me rappelle furieusement les raccourcis faciles en prtant des intentions aux gens afin de les discrditer...
> [...]
>  Dj en lisant le mmo et en discutant srieusement avec des vrais contre-arguments sur le fond et pas avec des interptations, des parallles douteux sur les homos ou le vote des femmes et des convictions bien-pensantes.


Je vais complter avec un peu d'humour (noir) ... et un article intressant
On retrouve sur internet la trace d'un nombre de femmes travaillant chez Google et tellement "choques" des propos de cet homme qu'elles ... ne sont pas venus travailler une journe, tout simplement  ::mouarf:: 

http://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-w...ersity-efforts
https://9gag.com/gag/av7oGrd

... et un article intressant :
What Happened To Women In Computer Science?
http://www.npr.org/sections/money/20...stopped-coding




> What happened?
> We spent the past few weeks trying to answer this question, and there's no clear, single answer.
> But here's a good starting place: The share of women in computer science started falling at roughly the same moment when personal computers started showing up in U.S. homes in significant numbers.
> 
> These early personal computers weren't much more than toys. You could play pong or simple shooting games, maybe do some word processing. And these toys were marketed almost entirely to men and boys.
> This idea that computers are for boys became a narrative. It became the story we told ourselves about the computing revolution. It helped define who geeks were, and it created techie culture.


Traduction :
qu'est-il arriv ?
Nous avons pass les dernires semaines  essayer d'y rpondre et il n'y a pas de rponse simple et claire.
Mais il y a un bon dbut :
La reprsentation des femmes dans l'IT commence  tomber  peu prs au mme moment o l'ordinateur individuel comment  apparaitre dans les foyers amricains (dans un nombre signifiant).

Ces premiers objets personnels n'taient rien de plus que des jouets. Vous pouviez jouer  pong,  des jeux de tir basiques, peut-tre un peu de traitement de texte.
Et ces jouets tait majoritairement markets pour ... les hommes et les garons.
Cette ide que les ordinateurs taient pour les garons est devenue une "vrit". C'est devenu l'histoire que l'on se raconte sur la rvolution informatique.
Elle dfinit qui taient les geeks et elle a cr la culture techie.

Cela rejoint bien les arguments abords dans toute la discussion.

----------


## Invit

> Au cours de lentretien, il a toutefois ni croire aux strotypes de genre. _Je ne dis pas que les femmes ingnieurs sont en quelque sorte pires que l'ingnieur masculin moyen_, dit-il.


Erreur de traduction ou c'est un gnie de la communication ?  ::aie:: 




> Tout ce que vous lui reprochez, en lui prtant un bashing des femmes, peut tre aussi pris dans l'autre sens. En tant qu'homme, je pourrais aussi me sentir vex qu'il pense que je n'ai pas d'motion, que je suis moins sociable, etc... Sauf que si je pense a, c'est uniquement d  l'interprtation et l'extrapolation de ses propos.


Le reste de tes propos s'entend et on peut en parler par contre, cette phrase, tu prouves juste que la discrimination que tout le monde connait, elle est bien dans l'autre sens...
Personnellement, je suis contre la discrimination positive, je trouve qu'on a pas invent une plus belle connerie ! Par contre, si on a cr cette connerie, c'est bien qu'on sait rendu compte de la discrimination... Dans notre exemple, celle des femmes, tout le monde a t tmoin  son travail de discrimination li  a, mme si ce n'est pas suivi d'effet, c'est une rflexion, une attitude, etc...

----------


## arond

> Le rapport dans le contexte ? En quoi le fait d'avoir un pre chauve jeune augmente tes chances de l'tre aussi  de l'incidence sur les carrire dans l'IT ?
> J'ai jamais ni qu(il y avait des diffrences biologiques entre hommes et femmes, Ce que je conteste c'est le fait de prtendre que ces diffrences biologiques expliquent  elles seules les diffrences sociales et d'emploi entre hommes et femmes.


"Expliquent  elles seule" et o a t'il dis cela ?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## math_lab

Petit apart: je suis vraiment impressionn que la discussion ne soit pas parti compltement en sucette comme tous les autres threads que j'ai pu voir a ce sujet (de ce que j'ai vu des discussions en anglais, a finit toujours par des accusations de nazisme et autre  ::aie:: ). Bravo a la communaut DVP.

----------


## laerne

Merde _Stephen Molyneux_, enfin !  L'une des figures de proue du _Men's rights movement_.  S'il voulait rendre ses arguments sur la politique du genre comme tant plutt progressiste, il pouvait difficilement faire pire que de faire une interview de _trois quarts d'heure_ avec _Stephen Molyneux_.

----------


## TallyHo

> Merde _Stephen Molyneux_, enfin !  L'une des figures de proue du _Men's rights movement_.  S'il voulait rendre ses arguments sur la politique du genre comme tant plutt progressiste, il pouvait difficilement faire pire que de faire une interview de _trois quarts d'heure_ avec _Stephen Molyneux_.


En effet, il y a peut tre une erreur de stratgie dans sa dfense si Molyneux est ce que tu dis (je ne connais pas)... D'un autre ct, il faut bien comprendre la situation. Quand tu fais un expos peu conventionnel, il faut s'attendre  ce que le couperet tombe par le simple fait que tu remettes en question les dogmes ou rgles (tu remarqueras que je ne parle pas de vrit). 

A partir de l, tu n'as plus la parole dans le mainstream, tu es un pestifr donc tu n'as pas beaucoup de choix : soit tu fais le canard, soit tu saisis n'importe quelle occasion pour t'expliquer publiquement. Bien entendu, je parle d'un expos normal et pas d'un truc qui promeut quelque chose d'illgal.

D'ailleurs en parlant d'illgalit, la discrimination est interdite, il serait intressant de voir les conclusions de la Justice puisqu'ils sont en procs GG et lui apparemment.

----------


## quanta

> On n'en est plus au stade d'tudes mais de vrits scientifiques, les hormones jouent sur le psychique. On connait quand mme un certain nombre de processus dans le corps humain. Parle avec un endocrinologue pour t'en convaincre.



Je ne vais que commenter que cette phrase elle est assez reprsentatif.

Les hormones jouent sur le psychique. 

Certe, pourquoi pas. Et ? 

Vous vous rendez compte qu'il y a un monde de complexit entre dire "les hormones joues" sur le psychique est "les femmes sont les plus prdisposer ". 

Encore une fois vous avez une vision simpliste, purement analytique, sans considre que nous somme potentiellement face  un problme de nature systmique.

Et parlons galement, de la "vrit scientifique".
Admettons qu'elle existe.
Quid de votre systme moral si cette vrit vient a changer demain (et oui la science n'est pas un dogme) ?
Doit-on passer par la science pour dfinir le moral ?

Au passage polmique assez ironique quand on sait que l'un des premiers codeur tait... une femme : Ada Lovelace. Sans doute -elle modifi sa "nature" ?

----------


## math_lab

Lien sur une mta-tude (en anglais) en rponse a toute la polmique que je viens de voir sur twitter: https://heterodoxacademy.org/2017/08...r-differences/
Pas encore lu, mais la conclusion est que le mmo est correct: il y a des diffrences dintrts (et non de comptences) entre les diffrentes classes d'individus et qu'elles peuvent expliquer pourquoi les femmes sont en minorit chez Google (et jimagine dans le secteur informatique en gnral).

----------


## TallyHo

> Les hormones jouent sur le psychique.
> Certe, pourquoi pas. Et ? 
> [...]
> Quid de votre systme moral si cette vrit vient a changer demain (et oui la science n'est pas un dogme) ?
> Doit-on passer par la science pour dfinir le moral ?


Je te retourne la question : il y a le systme moral... Certes, pourquoi pas. Et ?

Pourquoi veux-tu opposer systme moral et biologie ? Il n'y a pas d'exclusivit de la biologie sur la construction psy et personne a dit a que ce soit sur ce fil ou dans le mmo. Il y a plusieurs niveaux qui forment la personnalit (disons a comme a).

Pour la pense simpliste et le fait que j'ignore le systme moral (j'aurais plutt dit systme de valeurs, la morale tant justement discriminatoire), tu as sorti ma phrase de son contexte, je rpondais sur la relation hormone et humeur. Donc le "systme moral" n'tait pas le sujet.

Donc rien de simpliste, c'est juste une rponse sur un point prcis. Et je crois que ma critique rgulire de la communication / marketing en gnral montre que je suis conscient qu'il y a aussi une dimension "morale"  ::):

----------


## Chauve souris

> a me rappel furieusement le dbat sur l'adoption par les homosexuels. C'est parti pour ce balancer des tudes dans chaque camps, c'est encore partis pour prendre en otages des disciplines complexes dans un simplisme effrayant le tout pour quoi ? Pour donner des "fondements scientifique"  des thses idologique (ce qui n'est pas un jugement en soi)...


L'argumentaire du dernier carr d'anti-homosexuels (terme que je prfre  "homophobes", une phobie, j'ai tudi a dans mon cursus de psychanalyse, c'est autre chose) est que "ce n'est pas naturel". Ce qui fait hurler de rire les biologistes qui ont observ l'homosexualit animale en abondance et pas seulement chez les bonobos.

Au sujet de l'adoption homo un exemple "naturel" : dans je ne sais plus quel parc animalier ils avaient une espce assez rare de vautour. Or ils trouvent un oeuf, visiblement abandonn, au milieu de l'enclos. Les soigneurs essaient de le refiler  des couples normaux (= htros) mais ils n'en veulent pas. En dsespoir de cause ils le placent dans le nid d'un couple homo. Un peu perturbs au dbut, les deux vautours gays se mettent  couver l'oeuf en alternance et, une fois, le vautourillon sorti ils le nourrissent comme aurait pu faire sa maman.

Je souponne d'ailleurs certains pays d'Amrique du sud favorables au mariage homo et qui ont toujours inclus la clause d'adoption d'impulser cette dernire car les homos, depuis l'antiquit, ont la rputation d'tre de bons ducateurs (pas seulement sexuels  ::aie:: ). Car il y a un problme important d'orphelins  la rue (Colombie) ou, plus simplement, un dficit de population (Uruguay).

----------


## Chauve souris

> Pour la pense simpliste et le fait que j'ignore le systme moral (j'aurais plutt dit systme de valeurs, la morale tant justement discriminatoire), tu as sorti ma phrase de son contexte, je rpondais sur la relation hormone et humeur. Donc le "systme moral" n'tait pas le sujet.


Je pense que c'est le systme hormonal qui fait qu'une mre peut supporter d'avoir un chiard qui hurle en permanence. Un homme, normalement constitu, aurait envie de prendre ledit chiard par une patte et lui clater la tte contre le mur. "Pas le mme systme d'hormones, Monsieur le Prsident", dirait son avocat en Cour d'Assises.

Pourtant "Celui qui n'aime pas les enfants et les chiens ne peut pas tre tout  fait mauvais" (W.C. Field)

----------


## quanta

> Merde _Stephen Molyneux_, enfin !  L'une des figures de proue du _Men's rights movement_.  S'il voulait rendre ses arguments sur la politique du genre comme tant plutt progressiste, il pouvait difficilement faire pire que de faire une interview de _trois quarts d'heure_ avec _Stephen Molyneux_.


De tout faon quand tu lis "Considering that the overwhelming majority of the social sciences, media, and Google lean left" tu comprend qu'on n'est plus sur un discourt "scientifique" mais idologique.

----------


## quanta

> Pourquoi veux-tu opposer systme moral et biologie ? Il n'y a pas d'exclusivit de la biologie sur la construction psy et personne a dit a que ce soit sur ce fil ou dans le mmo. Il y a plusieurs niveaux qui forment la personnalit (disons a comme a).


Je n'oppose pas, je pense justement qu'ils forment un systme complexe enlac et dynamique dans le temps. 





> Pour la pense simpliste et le fait que j'ignore le systme moral (j'aurais plutt dit systme de valeurs, la morale tant justement discriminatoire), tu as sorti ma phrase de son contexte, je rpondais sur la relation hormone et humeur. Donc le "systme moral" n'tait pas le sujet.


Ce qui m'agace profondment c'est le recourt  des arguments d'autorits "biologique" pour appuyer un discours idologique

On a tout  fait le droit (et la lgitimit) d'tre contre la "discrimination" positive.
Mais de grce arrtez de prendre en otage certains disciplines tout en rejetant d'autre en fonction des intrts idologique

----------


## TallyHo

> On a tout  fait le droit (et la lgitimit) d'tre contre la "discrimination" positive.
> Mais de grce arrtez de prendre en otage certains disciplines tout en rejetant d'autre en fonction des intrts idologique


O as tu vu que je rejette des disciplines ? Je viens de te dire que je rpondais sur un point prcis, ce qui ne veut pas dire que je rejette les autres points. C'est comme si je rpondais  une question sur les carottes et que tu me reproches de ne pas parler des patates...  ::):

----------


## arond

> O as tu vu que je rejette des disciplines ? Je viens de te dire que je rpondais sur un point prcis, ce qui ne veut pas dire que je rejette les autres points. C'est comme si je rpondais  une question sur les carottes et que tu me reproches de ne pas parler des patates...


Life is potato !!! Pourquio tu parle pas des patates ? comment oses tu dlaisser La Sainte Patate ?  ::rouleau::  Nous les adorateurs de La Sainte Patate allons te rduire en pure  ::rouleau::

----------


## quanta

> O as tu vu que je rejette des disciplines ? Je viens de te dire que je rpondais sur un point prcis, ce qui ne veut pas dire que je rejette les autres points. C'est comme si je rpondais  une question sur les carottes et que tu me reproches de ne pas parler des patates...


Pourtant tu n'a pas relever ce dtails assez important dans le fameux mmo : "Considering that the overwhelming majority of the social sciences, media, and Google lean left"

----------


## TallyHo

> Pourtant tu n'a pas relever ce dtails assez important dans le fameux mmo : "Considering that the overwhelming majority of the social sciences, media, and Google lean left"


Le gars n'est pas neutre ? Quelle rvlation... Qui peut se targuer de l'tre ? Je ne vais pas me priver de discuter des ides qu'il avance sous ce prtexte. Sinon,  ce compte l, je ne discute plus avec les personnes qui ne sont pas du mme bord que moi... Et donc je pratique la discrimination  :;): 

Par contre, si on pouvait viter les extrapolations et les procs d'intentions, ce serait pas mal. Jusque l, il y a eu une discussion intelligente sur le fond, il s'agirait que a continue. Donc merci de ne pas me faire penser ce que je n'ai pas pens sur la base d'un dtail du mmo mais sur la base de ce que j'ai crit  ::):

----------


## Darktib

> Le gars n'est pas neutre ? Quelle rvlation... Qui peut se targuer de l'tre ? Je ne vais pas me priver de discuter des ides qu'il avance sous ce prtexte. Sinon,  ce compte l, je ne discute plus avec les personnes qui ne sont pas du mme bord que moi... Et donc je pratique la discrimination


Je suis d'accord avec ce que tu dis - mme plus, je suis plutt d'accord avec l'auteur sur ce point. Mais le mettre dans le mmo, c'tait compltement stupide, il n'y avait pas besoin de mettre de la politique dans ce dbat dj compliqu !
C'est comme si le mec tait all dans le QG du PSG crier "l'OL vous enc**e !"  :;):

----------


## Pyramidev

> -plus anxieuses et moins rsistantes au stress
> nombre de suicide chez les hommes de 18  55 ans : 13,3%, chez les femmes : 8,2% (source : http://www.liberation.fr/societe/201...france_1156138) les statistiques prouvent exactement le contraire apparement.


Deux remarques :
Le nombre de suicides russis est plus lev chez les hommes, mais le nombre de tentatives de suicides est plus lev chez les femmes. L'article de Libration cit n'a pas omis de le prciser :  les femmes effectuent deux fois plus de tentatives que les hommes, mais elles en meurent beaucoup moins. Comme l'a dit redbullch, ce genre de rsultat n'est de toute faon pas exploitable pour essayer d'valuer la rsistance au stress en fonction du sexe.

----------


## RyzenOC

> Deux remarques :
> Le nombre de suicides russis est plus lev chez les hommes, mais le nombre de tentatives de suicides est plus lev chez les femmes. L'article de Libration cit n'a pas omis de le prciser :  les femmes effectuent deux fois plus de tentatives que les hommes, mais elles en meurent beaucoup moins. Comme l'a dit redbullch, ce genre de rsultat n'est de toute faon pas exploitable pour essayer d'valuer la rsistance au stress en fonction du sexe.


Je serais curieux de connaitre les mthodes les plus plus utiliss chez les hommes et chez les femmes.
J'aurais tendance  penser en tant que "macho sexiste avec pleins de fausses ides reu" que les hommes utilisent des moyen violent mais efficace (fusil sur la tete, pendaison) et les femmes plutot par solution mdicamenteuse.

edit: bingo j'avais raison
http://www.la-croix.com/Actualite/Fr...-09-10-1203880



> Des modes opratoires plus radicaux chez les hommes
> 
> De manire constante, ces tentatives de suicide, suivie dun sjour  lhpital, sont lies  une prise de mdicaments, principalement de psychotropes. Ce recours aux mdicaments est davantage le fait des femmes, les hommes utilisant plus volontiers dautres modes opratoires parfois plus radicaux.  En France, la pendaison constitue le mode de suicide le plus frquent suivi par lutilisation des armes  feu chez les hommes , souligne lInVS. De ce fait, une tentative de suicide masculine a plus de probabilit de se terminer par un dcs quune tentative fminine. Une tude amricaine, cite par lInVS, a mme montr que  les actes suicidaires avaient un risque fatal cinq fois plus lev chez les hommes que chez les femmes en raison de lutilisation plus frquente de mthodes hautement ltales tels que les armes  feu, la noyade et la pendaison .


La question qui me viens  l'esprit : Comment ai-je pu deviner d'instinct cela que les femmes choisissent de se mourir de manire moins violente ?
Es ce la faute d'hollywood/tf1 avec leurs nanars mlo-dramatique nous montrant ce genre de scene ? ou bien es ce biologique ? cela remonte pourant bien avant car meme en 1945 Hitler se tire une balle, sa matresse avale une pilule par exemple, Cloptre utilise le poison d'un serpent...etc.
Mais les vraies hommes virils : les samouras eux suivent la voix du guerrier et s'ouvre en 2. Apparament en cette poque les femmes se donnait la mort plus  cause de leurs maries que d'un burn out https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jigai



> Cette forme de suicide ne s'effectuait que dans certaines situations7 :
> en priode de guerre, afin de prserver son honneur, avant l'arrive des ennemis et en cas de dfaite imminente ;
> une pouse de samoura tait sous l'entire responsabilit de son poux, et non pas de son seigneur. Si son mari venait  mourir, elle pratiquait le jigai en guise de loyaut, afin de le rejoindre dans l'autre monde ;
> parfois les servantes travaillant chez les familles nobles se donnaient la mort par jigai,  la suite de cruelles intrigues ou en signe de loyaut envers leur matresse ;
> dans les temps anciens, il tait de coutume que les femmes d'officiers condamns  mort les prcdent en pratiquant le jigai ;
> chez les femmes de samouras, en guise de protestation morale contre un mari dont le comportement serait intolrable.

----------


## laerne

> Le gars n'est pas neutre ? Quelle rvlation... Qui peut se targuer de l'tre ?


Personne d'humain.  Mais des rsultats scientifiques prsents par des chercheurs qui connaissent comment produire (ou nier) correctement ces rsultats le sont (ou trs proche).  (Et c'est une autre histoire au niveau de leur interpretations.)




> Je ne vais pas me priver de discuter des ides qu'il avance sous ce prtexte.


Non de fait mais tu vas devoir te priver de thories propremement appuyes par la science.  Et a inclus la plupart des liens-ou non-entre biologie et social qui ont ts balances dans ce dbat.

----------


## TallyHo

> Non de fait mais tu vas devoir te priver de thories propremement appuyes par la science.


Pourquoi je devrais me priver d'un type d'information ? Si j'exclus d'office une source alors je risque le biais de confirmation car on n'exclut plutt ce qui ne va pas dans notre sens.

Je parlais plus haut de la testostrone qui joue sur l'agressivit mais il n'y a pas que cet exemple, on connait d'autres influences des hormones sur les comportements. Exemple avec la thyrode, glande rgulatrice du systme hormonale : http://www.thyroid.ca/fr/f10f.php . Quand tu as un grave souci avec cette glande, a peut jouer sur ton mental. Donc je veux bien admettre ce que tu veux mais on n'est plus dans la thorie sur le lien hormone-mental...

----------


## psychadelic

Ce type mrite 100 fois dtre licenci, et a na rien  voir avec le contenu de son propos, mais parce ce quil  crit  fait le tour de la plante et  jet un discrdit ngatif sur Google.

Je veux bien croire que lampleur mdiatique pris par son mmo ait compltement dbord son auteur, mais ce type est sciemment entr dans  une poudrire en sclairant avec une bougie ; avec son mmo ce type  plomb la com de Google "pour des sicles", et rien que sur ce plan, a doit coter bien plus que son salaire.

PS : Le principe de la discrimination positive est un concept apport par les sociologues, et propos pour combattre larbitraire des interdits sociaux.
La question de la performance de la comptence est secondaire, sinon bien sur la question dun seuil de comptence utile et ncessaire doit tre prserv.
De toute faons, largument selon lequel on devrait privilgier systmatiquement le meilleur est, hormis limpossibilit de la juger impartialement, est, au mieux une considration de rentabilit conomique  court terme, mais dsastreuse sur le long terme, car cette slection entrainerai une rarfaction des comptences. 
Le calcul de mettre sur le ban la moiti de la population est une ide suicidaire : on ne peut pas augmenter la comptence sen faisant limpasse sur la diversit.

Pendant la seconde guerre mondiale, les usines ont pu continuer  fonctionner grce au femmes, la propagande pour inciter les femmes  bosser en usine faisait tout pour les valoriser et les aider  sortir du carcan mental dans lequel elles taient plonges avant la guerre.

Dailleurs, sans linvention faite pendant la seconde guerre mondial par lactrice Hollywoodienne Hedy Lamarr, ni le GPS, ni nos tlphones portables, ni nos bornes wifi, etc..  ne pourraient fonctionner aujourdhui*; et non, ce nest pas une informaticienne, et cest un bon exemple prouvant que la comptence arrive dabord par la diversit. 
Sinon, elle  tout de mme reu le prix de Electronic Frontier Foundation, ce qui dmontre bien la reconnaissance mrit de la part de la communaut informaticienne.






> Ne rtrcie pas tout son discours  une maladresse/erreur :
> Il ne dit pas que les femmes sont plus sujettes aux motions mais qu'elles sont plus intresses par les relations sociales.


Et alors ?
Doit on en dduire qutre comptent socialement dmontre quon ne peut tre comptent en informatique ??  ::roll:: 
Sinon, oui, cest vrai, on devrait facilement pouvoir dmontrer que la majorit des informaticiens de sexe masculin ont un degr de sociabilit dsesprment nul.  ::aie::

----------


## quanta

> Le gars n'est pas neutre ? Quelle rvlation... Qui peut se targuer de l'tre ? Je ne vais pas me priver de discuter des ides qu'il avance sous ce prtexte. Sinon,  ce compte l, je ne discute plus avec les personnes qui ne sont pas du mme bord que moi... Et donc je pratique la discrimination


C'est pas la question, c'est juste que a change totalement la porte du mmo qui ce voulait trs "prudent", "bas uniquement sur des faits etc..."

----------


## quanta

> Et alors ?
> Doit on en dduire qutre comptent socialement dmontre quon ne peut tre comptent en informatique ?? 
> Sinon, oui, cest vrai, on devrait facilement pouvoir dmontrer que la majorit des informaticiens de sexe masculin ont un degr de sociabilit dsesprment nul.


J'avoue pas avoir compris en quoi l'apptence pour les motions tait en soit un frein pour faire de l'informatique, quasiment tout le monde a pris cette affirmation pour une vrit sans pouvoir le dmontrer. 

 ::aie::

----------


## TallyHo

> Ce type mrite 100 fois dtre licenci, et a na rien  voir avec le contenu de son propos, mais parce ce quil  crit  fait le tour de la plante et  jet un discrdit ngatif sur Google.


Si la communication avait t faite dans ce sens, pas de souci... Seulement le focus a t mis sur une phrase soi-disant sexiste et quelques uns ont tourn a comme une charge contre les femmes. Si tu lis le mmo, tu t'aperois que son propos ne va pas dans ce sens.




> J'avoue pas avoir compris en quoi l'apptence pour les motions tait en soit un frein pour faire de l'informatique, quasiment tout le monde a pris cette affirmation pour une vrit sans pouvoir le dmontrer.


L'ide de dpart est de critiquer les biais de GG. Tu reprends le procs  charge qui a t fait sur la base d'UNE phrase "litigieuse". Si ce n'est pas fait, je t'invite  lire le mmo.

Aprs on peut ne pas tre d'accord avec ce qu'il crit mais dire que ce n'est pas sourc, que c'est un mmo contre les femmes, etc... prouve que les gens ne l'ont pas lu ou qu'il y a une mauvaise foi d  une lutte idologique, une conviction corche ou une bien-pensance qui entre en action.

Elargissons un peu le dbat : 

 Est ce que a vous choque de voir que pas mal d'piceries asiatiques sont tenues par des asiatiques ? J'aimerais une loi pour imposer un quota d'europens dans ces commerces. Est ce que a vous choque que le personnel de Nocib soit compos  98% de femmes ? En tant qu'homme, je rclame une loi pour qu'il y ait un quota masculin dans les magasins de beaut. Est ce que a vous choque qu'il y ait de la galanterie ? En tant qu'homme, a m'emmerde de laisser mon tour  une femme sous le seul prtexte que c'en est une et sous peine de me faire insulter de rustre.

Je provoque volontairement mais vous voyez l'ide... Qu'il y ait des lois basiques pour l'galit, je suis pour bien entendu. Mais on ne peut pas tout rgenter  la recherche de la solution idale ou de la perfection sociale. Au final, on ne fait que compliquer les choses et crer de nouveaux problmes.

----------


## gagaches

> Ce type mrite 100 fois dtre licenci, et a na rien  voir avec le contenu de son propos, mais parce ce quil  crit  fait le tour de la plante et  jet un discrdit ngatif sur Google.
> Je veux bien croire que lampleur mdiatique pris par son mmo ait compltement dbord son auteur, mais ce type est sciemment entr dans  une poudrire en sclairant avec une bougie ; avec son mmo ce type  plomb la com de Google "pour des sicles", et rien que sur ce plan, a doit coter bien plus que son salaire.


Dsol mais, l, pour moi, tu te trompes.
On est compltement dans l'effet streisand.

Son mmo tait INTERNE  Google (pardon pour les majuscules).
Il a t vir et suite  a, son mmo et son histoire se sont rpandus sur Internet.

C'est  Google et uniquement  Google se se reprocher ce qui arrive maintenant.
Avec la publicit ngative sur internet et les dbuts d'enqutes ...

----------


## psychadelic

> Si la communication avait t faite dans ce sens, pas de souci... Seulement le focus a t mis sur une phrase soi-disant sexiste et quelques uns ont tourn a comme une charge contre les femmes. Si tu lis le mmo, tu t'aperois que son propos ne va pas dans ce sens.


Encore une fois, le contenu de son mmo, ou sa charge de vrit si tu prfre, ne rentrent pas dans la balance sur lapprciation de limage de Google.

Google se fiche compltement de rpondre ou non  l'argumentaire de James Damore, mais il est oblig d'y faire rfrence, parce son mmo  dclench une polmique monstrueuse pour elle.

Ce qui rentre en compte, cest uniquement de contrer l'effet dvastateur de cette pagaille mdiatique plantaire, o ( tors ou  raison), certains pensent  que Google fait de la discrimination envers les femmes, et que dautres hurlent  loppos.

La communication de Google nest pas une rponse ou un dbat dide sur le sujet, mais de calmer les esprits et continuer de faire de Google une entreprise *gniale*, ou la carrires sont mirobolantes, quelque soit son genre humain...

Donc, la premire partie de leur discours cest dannoncer quils ne sont pas daccord avec son mmo, non pas sur son contenu, mais parce quil cre une polmique ngative pour limage de la boite.

Le problme de Google nest pas dentrer dans un dbat de Philosophie politique sur la place des femmes dans son entreprise, mais den sortir.

Le problme de Google cest de redorer son image gnrale. 

Par exemple tu proposerai quoi comme rponse au milliers de petites filles qui, ayant entendu parler de cette polmique sans en saisir grand-chose, mais qui se demandent si elles ne sont pas faites pour tre infrieures aux hommes ??
Parce que maintenant bon nombre d'entre elles se disent que pour elles aller bosser chez Google quand elles seront grande, comporte plus de risques que pour une autre boite, parce quelle  en  tir la leon que  visiblement, il y a des gens chez Google qui pensent que les filles ny ont pas leur place .
Et mme si malheureusement les carcans sociaux de ce type existent encore, cette fois ci cette polmique  y coll un sticker de Google dessus.
Une fois quon  plac le doute dans les esprits, cela reste grav  vie; et a cest un dgt quasiment irrparable pour Google.

Mme si jusqu prsent Google  toujours tout fait donner une image pour casser les codes sociaux rbarbatifs de tous poils; la c'est bien plus qu'un petit coup de canif dans son image.

Si cette dgradation de limage de Google se prolonge, ou si dautres polmiques lui embotent le pas, la marque  Google  devra disparatre des crans, 
Il sappelleront autre chose, ils dispatcheront leurs activits autrement, mais ils ne pourront plus se servir de limage  Google  telle quon la connue jusqu prsent. 
Jimagine que lensemble des concurrents de Google se frottent les mains et font tout pour alimenter cette polmique.

Oui, comme je lai cris prcdemment, _avec sans doute une immense innocence_, ce type  mis le feu aux poudres.

----------


## Darktib

> Une fois quon  plac le doute dans les esprits, cela reste grav   vie; et a cest un dgt quasiment irrparable pour Google.


Pas d'accord. On peut faire beaucoup de chose avec des millions en pub et un peu de patience. Samsung a bien perdu des milliards aprs le Galaxy Note S7, et pourtant a fait des ventes record sur le modle suivant (et en terme de mauvaise pub, c'tait probablement pire que ce que Google subit l).

----------


## psychadelic

> Dsol mais, l, pour moi, tu te trompes.
> On est compltement dans l'effet streisand.
> 
> Son mmo tait INTERNE  Google (pardon pour les majuscules).
> Il a t vir et suite  a, son mmo et son histoire se sont rpandus sur Internet.
> 
> C'est  Google et uniquement  Google se se reprocher ce qui arrive maintenant.
> Avec la publicit ngative sur internet et les dbuts d'enqutes ...


Bien que son mmo soit effectivement INTERNE (comme tu l'a crit) il a finit par fuiter en dehors de Google.

Celui ou ceux qui ont laiss fuiter ce mmo sont aussi responsables.
Mais sont mmo avait dj commenc  nourrir une polmique _malsaine_ en interne, ce qui  certainement favoris son "fuitage" vers l'extrieur de la boite.

De ce qu j'ai pu lire, il n'a t "vir" quaprs le "fuitage" de son mmo, mais qu'importe, de toutes faon, avant ou aprs, a ne change rien, les incendies commencent toujours quelque part.

Je ne dis pas que ce soit juste ou injuste que ce type soit vir de Google  cause de ses opinions ou de ses ides, je dis juste que c'est normal que Google vire le type sur lequel  t btie toute une polmique.
Garder ce type chez Google aurait t un trs mauvais message de la part de Google; et oui, il est la premire victime de ce qu'il  gnr.

----------


## psychadelic

> Pas d'accord. On peut faire beaucoup de chose avec des millions en pub et un peu de patience. Samsung a bien perdu des milliards aprs le Galaxy Note S7, et pourtant a fait des ventes record sur le modle suivant (et en terme de mauvaise pub, c'tait probablement pire que ce que Google subit l).


_Souhaitons le_, mais la il ne s'agit pas de la couleur d'une sucette ou d'une bagarre sur des brevets, mais de codes sociaux et ducatifs qui sont profondment ancrs dans les esprits pendant des gnrations, a risque d'tre moins facile..

----------


## Michael Guilloux

*Pourquoi et comment James Damore a-t-il t licenci par Google ?*
*lauteur du mmo controvers sur la diversit des genres sexplique encore une fois*

Dans un article publi par le Wall Street Journal, James Damore explique qu'il a t licenci par Google parce que ses efforts de bonne foi pour discuter des diffrences entre les hommes et les femmes dans la technologie ne pouvaient tre tolrs dans la  chambre d'cho idologique  de lentreprise. 

 J'ai t licenci par Google le lundi dernier pour un document que j'ai crit et diffus en interne ; lequel document a suscit des questions sur des sujets tabous [de la culture de Google] et la manire dont ils nuisent  notre rflexion sur la diversit des genres dans l'entreprise et dans le secteur technologique en gnral , dit-il.  J'ai affirm qu'au moins certaines des disparits homme-femme dans la technologie peuvent tre attribues  des diffrences biologiques (et, oui, j'ai dit que le biais contre les femmes tait aussi un facteur).  James Damore explique ensuite avec plus de dtails les raisons de son licenciement et les circonstances dans lesquelles cela sest produit.

*Diversit des genres : un sujet tabou au sein de Google, la dictature de la pense unique ?*

 Nous avons tous des prfrences et croyances morales sur la faon dont le monde est et doit tre. Avoir ses points de vue contests peut tre douloureux, nous avons donc tendance  viter les personnes ayant des valeurs diffrentes et  nous associer  celles qui partagent nos valeurs , explique James Damore. Toutefois chez Google, dit-il,  cette autosgrgation est devenue beaucoup plus puissante au cours des dernires dcennies , a-t-il expliqu en faisant rfrence  l'idologie de l'entreprise au sujet des ingalits de genre dans le monde et dans la tech en particulier. Il dit en effet que la croyance au sein de Google, cest que  toutes les ingalits sont dues  un traitement diffrenci et toutes les personnes sont intrinsquement les mmes.  Et personne na intrt  aller  lencontre de cela.

James Damore dcrit en effet Google comme une  chambre d'cho particulirement intense  et les chambres d'cho, comme il lexplique,  se maintiennent en crant un esprit partag et en gardant la discussion confine dans certaines limites [] Mais, les chambres d'cho doivent galement se prmunir contre la dissidence et l'opposition , dit-il. Un consensus au sein de la chambre dcho est donc maintenu en humiliant les gens qui s'opposent  l'idologie du groupe pour les amener  se conformer ou en les excommuniant s'ils persistent  violer les tabous. Cela sert notamment   avertir les autres que le mme chtiment les attend s'ils ne se conforment pas  aux principes du groupe. Et cest l que James Damore a commis son erreur.


James Damore
*James Damore a os penser diffremment, mais il a t ignor jusqu ce que laffaire soit rendue publique et que des sanctions soient exiges par des personnes mcontentes*

Dans son article sur le Wall Street Journal, James Damore explique que dans son mmo, il a  commis une hrsie contre la croyance de Google en dclarant que les disparits entre hommes et femmes que nous voyons dans le monde ne sont pas toutes le rsultat d'un traitement discriminatoire.  Mais, son mmo na pas dclench de polmique juste aprs sa publication. Son document date en effet de juillet 2017, mais il y a seulement une semaine que cela a cr un dluge de critiques.  Lorsque j'ai fait circuler le document il y a environ un mois  nos groupes de diversit et  des individus au sein de Google, il n'y avait pas de protestation ni daccusation de misogynie , dit-il.  Je me suis engag dans une discussion raisonne avec certains de mes pairs sur ces questions, mais le plus souvent, j'ai t ignor , a-t-il ajout.

Mais  tout a chang lorsque le document a fait l'objet de vives critiques au sein de l'entreprise et dans le monde technologique plus large . Et cela a commenc quand  ceux qui sont les plus zls envers la croyance sur la diversit [ont dcid de ne] pas laisser cette offense publique rester impunie , dit-il. Ces personnes mcontentes ont donc  envoy des emails, en colre, au service des ressources humaines de Google et  tous ceux qui sont dans ma hirarchie suprieure pour exiger une censure, des reprsailles et des rparations , explique lancien ingnieur de Google.

 La haute direction a essay d'apaiser cette vague d'indignation en m'humiliant et en dformant mon document, mais ils ne pouvaient pas vraiment faire autrement , dit-il, parce que  la foule se serait leve contre toute personne qui partagerait ouvertement mon avis ou mme qui aurait tolr mes points de vue.  Ainsi,  lorsque toute l'affaire est finalement devenue une controverse mdiatique majeure,  cause des fuites externes, Google a d rsoudre le problme caus par mon manifeste soi-disant sexiste et anti-diversit. 

*Sundar Pichai navait plus le choix, devrait-il considrer que James Damore avait viol le Code de conduite de Google pour apaiser les mcontents ?*

 Si James Damore considre Google comme une entreprise qui embauche les personnes les plus intelligentes du monde, il se dit toutefois du de ce que l'entreprise soit guide par ses idologies et soit si intolrante au dbat scientifique et aux arguments raisonns.  Le PDG de Google, Sundar Pichai, a dclar que certaines parties de mon expos avaient viol le code de conduite de la socit et "franchissent les limites en perptuant des strotypes offensants sur le genre dans notre lieu de travail".  Pourtant, poursuit-il,  mon document de dix pages nonait ce que je considrais comme un argument raisonn, bien tudi et de bonne foi, mais comme je l'ai dit, le point de vue que je dfendais est gnralement banni chez Google en raison de la "chambre d'cho idologique" de l'entreprise. Mon licenciement confirme exactement ce point. 

Source : The Wall Street Journal

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ?

----------


## ddoumeche

Un point qui m'a marqu en lisant le mmo incrimin est que l'auteur fait d'emble une attaque sur la culture du politiquement correct : 



> _"Psychological safety is built on mutual respect and acceptance, but unfortunately our culture of shaming and misrepresentation is disrespectful and unaccepting of anyone outside its echo chamber.
> 
> Despite what the public response seems to have been, I've gotten manypersonal messages from fellow Googlers expressing their gratitude for bringing up these very important issues which they agree with but would never have the courage to say or defend because of our shaming culture and the possibility of being fired. This needs to change"_


Donc  mon sens s'il a t vir, ce n'est non pas sur son argumentaire sur la place des femmes dans l'informatique, qui est relativement neutre et mme positif, mais sur celle de la culture d'entreprise.

Voila donc une validation _in vivo_ de ce qu'il affirma sur la culture de l'humiliation (shaming)... et la discrimination qui ne repose pas sur le sexe visiblement.

----------


## 23JFK

Il a t vir pour calmer les minorits que ce sont excites sur le mmo. Les juristes de google ont fait la part des choses, dire non aux minorits tait juridiquement plus emmerdant que de virer un type et d'tre ensuite poursuivi par ce dernier pour atteinte  la libert d'expression que garantit le premier amendement. Ils perdront aussi en justice contre leur ingnieur, mais ils n'auront que quelques dizaines de millions  lui verser, alors que dans l'autre cas ils auraient pu devoir verser des centaines des millions  une lgion d'associations pro-bidules.

----------


## TallyHo

> Mais sont mmo avait dj commenc  nourrir une polmique _malsaine_ en interne, ce qui  certainement favoris son "fuitage" vers l'extrieur de la boite.


A priori ce n'est pas ce qui est dit dans la news actualise... Je ne le dfends pas spcialement mais je le crois quand il dit qu'il y a eu des gens zls qui ont ragi idologiquement en refusant le dbat, puisque je dplore moi-mme cet tat d'esprit accusateur qui s'installe et qui stigmatise le suppos mchant (l'opposition en fait). Il suffit de voir comment nos politiciens utilisent aussi de plus en plus ce type d'argumentaire.

Google ne voulait pas d'incendie ? Il dit qu'il a t ignor... Qu'est ce qui empchait GG de lui demander de la mettre en sourdine au lieu d'ignorer (surtout que le sujet semble tabou) ? Et de faire tout de suite une com' interne pour rassurer les bien-pensants ?

Autre question : il est vir pour avoir terni l'image, ok... Et les autres qui ont fait fuiter le document, ils n'ont rien ? C'est quand mme grce  eux que a a autant merd. Ce serait rest en interne, il n'y aurait pas eu de polmique "mondiale". Je suis mme certain que Damore n'est pas le premier  faire un mmo dissident au sein de GG.

Si Damore reste le seul fusible de l'histoire, on est quand mme en droit de se demander si il n'y a pas effectivement une petite saque idologique derrire tout a malgr tout. Et une volont de calmer les pro-machins comme l'a dit 23JFK.

Pour l'image de GG, je n'y crois pas plus que a, les gens oublient vite. Tu as eu des scandales bien pires que a en politique ou dans le business et c'tait reparti comme en 14 quelques mois aprs, les gens continuaient d'utiliser les services de la socit incrimine ou ils ont revot pour le mme pourri.

----------


## psychadelic

(moi)


> Mais son mmo avait dj commenc  nourrir une polmique malsaine en interne, ce qui  certainement favoris son "fuitage" vers l'extrieur de la boite.





> A priori ce n'est pas ce qui est dit dans la news actualise... 
> /.../
>  Et les autres qui ont fait fuiter le document, ils n'ont rien ? C'est quand mme grce  eux que a a autant merd. Ce serait rest en interne, il n'y aurait pas eu de polmique "mondiale".


Ben si justement, en relisant la news actualise :


> .  Lorsque j'ai fait circuler le document il y a environ un mois  nos groupes de diversit et  des individus au sein de Google, il n'y avait pas de protestation ni daccusation de misogynie , dit-il.  Je me suis engag dans une discussion raisonne avec certains de mes pairs sur ces questions, mais le plus souvent, j'ai t ignor , a-t-il ajout.
> 
> Mais  tout a chang lorsque le document a fait l'objet de vives critiques au sein de l'entreprise et dans le monde technologique plus large .


Donc si je refais correctement la trame des vnements:

T1 ---> son mmo est publi en interne, et cela ne fait pas vraiment de vagues.
T2 ---> Il publie lui mme son mmo  des "groupes de diversit" qui, d'aprs ce que j'en sais sont des "Google Fellows"; donc extrieurs  Google *(donc c'est lui qui fait fuiter son propre mmo)*
T2 + 1 semaine  ---> la polmique commence  dmarer, ce qui me semble un dlai logique pour que l'information fasse des "retours", et j'imagine que dans le mme temps les employs de Google sont eux-mme "harcels" par les groupes extrieurs...

Ce doit tre aussi  partir de ce moment la que le service du marketing commencent  dcouvrir "cette histoire"

Par la suite a commence  dgnrer totalement, et tout est hors de contrle pour Google, qui dans la pagaille commets la btise du dnigrement envers James Damore, ce qui ne peut que le choquer et braquer davantage.

En Fait je pense que Google n'a aucun spcialiste pour ce genre de crise, et qu'ils ne savent mme pas vers qui se tourner pour rpondre  ce type de conflit. J'imagine que c'est sur quoi Google est en train de travailler actuellement, et je ne serai pas surpris qu'on ait prochainement des communiqus dans ce sens de la part de Google.

\_(ツ)_/

Mais cette histoire n'est pas termine, j'ai lu dans la presse US que ce type tait maintenant soutenu par des groupes dextrme droite Amricaine.

Si c'est vraiment le cas, alors ce type risque gros; son histoire sur la "chambre dcho"  au sein de Google et son parallle avec les Goulag Russes, tout cela frise la diffamation : Google va lui mettre une arme d'avocats sur le dos...

----------


## TallyHo

> T2 ---> Il publie lui mme son mmo  des "groupes de diversit" qui, d'aprs ce que j'en sais sont des "Google Fellows"; donc extrieurs  Google [B](donc c'est lui qui fait fuiter son propre mmo)


Il est quand mme bien prcis que le mmo a circul en interne sans contestation au dbut. De plus, si j'admets ta dfinition du "fellow", a ne change pas grand chose  mon propos. Les "fellows" fuiteurs devraient tre poursuivis en justice car je suppose que GG ne te fait pas participer  ses activits sans te demander un minimum de garantie, du genre la discrtion sur les mmos que tu consultes. Donc c'est externe mais il y a quand mme un lien professionnel de confiance, a reste confin. Je veux dire par l qu'il n'a pas balanc a sur son blog  la vue de tous. Il faudrait savoir ce que sont ces groupes de diversit exactement.

Aprs pour les soutiens, ben oui forcment que a va partir en sucette, tu vas avoir tous les pro-trucs qui vont vouloir tirer la couverture  eux, des fministes aux machos en passant par les dfenseurs de la libert d'expression. Mais depuis le dbut c'est comme a de toute faon, il y a eu une volont de dtourner le truc dans les mdias. J'ai encore vu un titre sur le rapport sexiste de GG sur un site franais qui n'tait pas du tout pertinent, du bullshit rpt, donc tu as aussi l'effet perroquet qui vient s'ajouter...

----------


## ijk-ref

On ressemble physiquement  Zemmour jeune  ::mrgreen::

----------


## ddoumeche

> Mais cette histoire n'est pas termine, j'ai lu dans la presse US que ce type tait maintenant soutenu par des groupes dextrme droite Amricaine.


Dlit d'opinion. On se croirait rendu au bon vieux temps des procs de Moscou.

Quand au tag sur le banc, rien ne nous dit qu'il en soit l'auteur.

----------


## psychadelic

La frontire est mince entre lopinion et la diffamation.
Il y a aussi la rcupration et l'instrumentalisation...
Enfin du moment qu'ils en restent aux mots, on peut esprer que la raison l'emporte sur la brutalit,
Ce n'est pas comme foncer contre des manifestants avec une voiture parce qu'on ne partage pas les mmes.... opinions

----------


## Ladioss

Ou tirer sur des policiers pour une question de... couleur de peau. Ou sur un reprsentant lu parce qu'il est de... l'autre bord politique.

Il va falloir s'adapter  ce genre d'ambiance, l'poque est  la monte des radicalits de tout bord. Et  priori il n'y a rien ni personne  mme de pouvoir dsamorcer cette escalade.

----------


## TallyHo

> Il va falloir s'adapter  ce genre d'ambiance, l'poque est  la monte des radicalits de tout bord. Et  priori il n'y a rien ni personne  mme de pouvoir dsamorcer cette escalade.


On paye cash la socit motionnelle et d'indignation... Dis merci aux "communiquants" (mdia, pub, etc...) qui ont enlev toute intelligence aux gens en les faisant ragir uniquement aux motions, c'est devenu une habitude maintenant. Ce couac avec GG et bien d'autres avant a le dmontre une nouvelle fois. Je ne parle pas spcialement de ce fil qui a t mesur et intressant mais regarde comment c'est tourn dans les mdias...

----------


## Invit

> Si c'est vraiment le cas, alors ce type risque gros; son histoire sur la "chambre dcho"  au sein de Google et son parallle avec les Goulag Russes, tout cela frise la diffamation : Google va lui mettre une arme d'avocats sur le dos...





> Il a t vir pour calmer les minorits que ce sont excites sur le mmo. Les juristes de google ont fait la part des choses, dire non aux minorits tait juridiquement plus emmerdant que de virer un type et d'tre ensuite poursuivi par ce dernier pour atteinte  la libert d'expression que garantit le premier amendement. Ils perdront aussi en justice contre leur ingnieur, mais ils n'auront que quelques dizaines de millions  lui verser, alors que dans l'autre cas ils auraient pu devoir verser des centaines des millions  une lgion d'associations pro-bidules.


J'en suis pas si sr... Pour moi, il n'est pas sr de gagner et comme le dit psychadelic, le bonhomme fait quand mme pas mal d'erreur de communication... Quand j'ai vu la photo, j'ai cru que c'tait un fake mais non, le gars porte vraiment un t-shirt "Goolag" ?  :8O: 

Tu vois l'histoire, tu te demandes si le mec n'avait pas au final une haine de Google et qu'il cherchait  faire parler de lui...  ::weird::  Goolag....  ::weird:: 




> On paye cash la socit motionnelle et d'indignation... Dis merci aux "communiquants" (mdia, pub, etc...) qui ont enlev toute intelligence aux gens en les faisant ragir uniquement aux motions, c'est devenu une habitude maintenant. Ce couac avec GG et bien d'autres avant a le dmontre une nouvelle fois. Je ne parle pas spcialement de ce fil qui a t mesur et intressant mais regarde comment c'est tourn dans les mdias...


Effectivement...  ::?:

----------


## RyzenOC

> J'en suis pas si sr... Pour moi, il n'est pas sr de gagner et comme le dit psychadelic, le bonhomme fait quand mme pas mal d'erreur de communication... Quand j'ai vu la photo, j'ai cru que c'tait un fake mais non, le gars porte vraiment un t-shirt "Goolag" ? 
> 
> Tu vois l'histoire, tu te demandes si le mec n'avait pas au final une haine de Google et qu'il cherchait  faire parler de lui...  Goolag....


C'est pas comme cela que sa marche aux USA. C'est  ki qui payent le plus d'avocat et arrangement  l'amiable. Google vas lui verser quelques centaines de milliers de $ pour arrter son buzz et on entendra plus parler de ce type. Et il  raison n'importe qui  sa place ferais pareil.
Tous le monde veut quitter sa boite avec une prime de 200000/$, contrairement  un Japonais qui rclamerais juste une lettre d'excuse.

----------


## math_lab

Encore un lien que j'ai vu sur les mdias sociaux (toujours en Anglais): https://www.vox.com/the-big-idea/201...biology-sexism
J'aimerai bien avoir quelques avis/ractions sur celui la parce que je suis pas sur de l'avoir compris... En gros, une professeur d'info de Stanford essaie d'expliquer pourquoi le mmo (ou peut tre ce qu'il reprsente ?) est incorrect. 

Malheureusement, dans la premire partie, elle fait exactement ce que Damore dit dviter: les petites anecdotes pour persuader plutt que convaincre. Personnellement, je trouve que a diminue sa crdibilit: quand on manque d'arguments, on essaie les sentiments.Ensuite elle semble dire que c'est 'femmes vs hommes', ce qui est a mon avis une fausse dichotomie (il y a des hommes pour les droits de la femme, il y a des femmes contre).En troisime partie, elle dit que rcemment certaines promotions de fac d'info avaient bien plus que 20% de femme et que du coup google les sous-reprsente. Mais donc ils ont que des jeunes tout juste sorti de fac chez Google ? On oublie toutes les gnrations/promotions prcdentes qui taient majoritairement des hommes ?Pas grand chose a dire la dessus: elle critique Damore d'avoir mentionn le problme des programmes de diversit ethnique sans fournir les mmes arguments que pour ceux du genre.Elle le critique pour dire qu'il soit disant est pro-diversit mais n'aime aucun de programmes pro-diversit, et qu'il est du coup anti-diversit. Pour le coup, je suis compltement en dsaccord. Critiquer limplmentation ne veut pas dire que l'intention n'est pas louable. A mon avis, il mis le doigt pile sur un gros problme (le quota pour faire joli, la discrimination 'positive', etc.) tout en fournissant un dbut de solution qui permettrait a l'informatique dtre un peu plus inclusive.

Enfin bon, j'aimerai voir d'autres avis parce que j'ai vraiment du mal a comprendre ce qu'elle essaie d'expliquer et que c'est pour le moment le seul article contre le mmo qui soit argument.

----------


## TallyHo

> Encore un lien que j'ai vu sur les mdias sociaux (toujours en Anglais): https://www.vox.com/the-big-idea/201...biology-sexism
> J'aimerai bien avoir quelques avis/ractions sur celui la parce que je suis pas sur de l'avoir compris...


Vu dans la bio de l'auteur sur twitter : 




> Lecturer in Computer Science, idealist, optimist, feminist.


C'est toujours bien de savoir quel point de vue est dfendu...

----------


## maske

Quelqu'un sait o trouver le mmo d'origine ? 

De ce que je crois en lire, le gars est soit naf soit un peu misogyne - mais j'aimerais bien le truc d'origine je ne suis pas certain d'avoir lu le texte original...

C'est assez facile (et proche d'une certaine rhtorique utilise par des gens trs particuliers) de tenter de valider ses propos aprs s'tre fait lyncher en disant: "j'ai voulu donner mon avis rflchi et trs juste mais comme a ne va pas dans le sens de la socit on m'a dgag". Quand je vois ce genre d'argumentation, j'ai toujours tendance  me mfier... pas vous ?

----------


## maske

> Vu dans la bio de l'auteur sur twitter : 
> 
> C'est toujours bien de savoir quel point de vue est dfendu...


Je ne suis pas sr de comprendre : c'est une attaque ad hominem (wouh le jeu de mots) ou bien tu peux prciser ? Le problme c'est qu'elle soit fministe ?

----------


## maske

> Malheureusement, dans la premire partie, elle fait exactement ce que Damore dit dviter: les petites anecdotes pour persuader plutt que convaincre. Personnellement, je trouve que a diminue sa crdibilit: quand on manque d'arguments, on essaie les sentiments.


En fait elle dnonce le fait que lorsqu'elle souhaite donner son avis du haut de son expertise, on lui rtorque qu'elle n'est pas qualifie. Elle prcise qu'elle en a  la pelle de ce genre d'anecdotes et, en fait, nombreuses sont les femmes dans le mme cas. Et quand par hasard on est pas tout  fait certain de l'avoir discrdite, on lui reproche de laisser parler ses sentiments ce qui n'est pas srieux : c'est ce que tu fais toi. Et l elle ne parle que des "women in tech" mais dans beaucoup d'autres secteurs c'est la mme histoire.

Benote Groult l'explique trs bien dans son livre "Ainsi soit-elle", essay on the social status of women, Paris: B. Grasset, 1975. ISBN 9782246001829 qui bien que datant de 1975 est compltement d'actualit. C'est assez navrant.

----------


## maske

Quand mme pour prciser un truc : plusieurs "experts" ont soutenu le gazier (voir quelques pages avant) en expliquant bien que ce qu'il dit est valide scientifiquement et que dire le contraire serait compltement fou (dj c'est bizarre). On veut en fait nous dire, si on regarde les articles "scientifiques" qui sont donns par ces experts, qu'il a bien raison : les femmes sont plus dans le relationnel, le ressenti, alors que les hommes sont plus dans l'efficacit, le concret. Qu'un garon prfrera un camion alors qu'une fille de la dinette. Et a, c'est gntique ! C'est la science qui le dit ! a n'est pas du sexisme.

Et moi je trouve a hyper bizarre. Et attention, je ne fais pas de sarcasmes : j'ai vraiment lu les rfrences des "experts", certaines en entier, d'autres en diagonale (les dmonstrations et les conclusions principalement). Et a a l'air bizarre quand mme comme conclusions. Vous pensez que c'est gntique de prfrer les camions quand on est un garon ??

Alors, prenons un de ces experts et regardons : on va prendre la femme puisque nous sommes tous l  leur en mettre plein la tronche. Debra Soh, chercheuse - qui il n'y a pas si longtemps tait il me semble "phd candidate" donc bon moyen l'expert. Voici ce qu'elle en dit : https://www.theglobeandmail.com/opin...ticle35903359/

D'aprs elle, c'est la science qui le dit : les femmes sont des connes et c'est gntique. J'extrapole un peu, c'est vrai, mais concrtement c'est a : je vous renvoie au bouquin de Benote Groult. Elle cite donc des papiers dont je suis loin de tout comprendre mais quand mme. Le premier est un article qui parat dans une revue de mdecine qui dit qu'il n'existe pas de telle diffrence (homme = informatique et femme = secrtaire) qui soit lie au cerveau humain : https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4687544/

Mais, dit elle, c'est de la daube et la preuve, QUATRE articles l'ont dmont : 
http://www.pnas.org/content/113/14/E1968.extract
http://www.pnas.org/content/113/14/E1968.full
http://www.pnas.org/content/113/14/E1965.full.pdf
http://www.pnas.org/content/113/14/E1966.extract


Sur ces quatres "articles", deux sont en fait des lettres d'une  deux pages. Une assne juste l'avis de l'auteur : "y'a une diffrence fonctionnelle entre le cerveau d'une femme et celui d'un homme", point. L'autre dit qu'en utilisant une mthode de calcul, les rsultats de la premire tude sont critiquables. Un autre article est oblig de conclure qu'en fait, eh bah ils sont bien incapables de dlier ce qui serait proprement du  des facteurs gntiques de ce qui serait du domaine de l'acquis (ducation) et que de toutes faons, c'est pas le primtre de leur article. Donc a dit rien sur le sujet. C'est quoi ces experts  deux balles ?

Le dernier papier j'ai pas lu. Pas envie.  Les autres experts,  sa diffrence, sont exclusivement des psychologues. Les mdecins et biologistes n'ont pas, en gnral, de leons  recevoir en biologie et en gntique de la part des psychologues. Je vous laisse vrifier toutes les rfrences.

Je trouve juste surprenant que sur ce forum, sur 6 pages de discussions, il y ait autant de gens qui trouvent a normal qu'on pointe de telles diffrences de capacits entre les hommes et les femmes et que personne ne vrifie les sources des experts qui valident ces opinions.

Il y a peut-tre deux questions dans toute cette histoire : peut-on licencier quelqu'un pour ses opinions - aussi bizarres soit-elles - et les femmes sont elles toutes d'incapables abruties congnitales ?

----------


## math_lab

Encore une fois, il ne dit pas que les femmes n'ont rien a faire en informatique et qu'elles sont compltement incomptentes: il explique qu'elles ne sont pas *intresses* et que c'est pour a qu'il y en a pas des masses. Si Google en sont a aller recruter des filles en sortie de lyce pour faire monter leur quotas, c'est bien qu'il y a un problme, et que le problme n'est pas une conspiration de la patriarchie des ressources humaines (fun fact: la plupart sont des femmes) pour que les femmes restent a la cuisine.

----------


## maske

Mais pourquoi les femmes ne sont pas intresses ? Pourquoi il y a plus d'infirmires, de secrtaires, de sages femmes, que de mcaniciennes, de cuisinires ou de RH ?

Ce que disent les imbciles - comme l'auteur du mmo et beaucoup ici - c'est que c'est la nature et l'ordre des choses, car elles sont plus aptes  ces mtiers que nous les hommes.

Ce que disent les recherches scientifiques : ces intrts que manifestent les femmes sont conditionns  ce qu'on attend d'elles dans une socit justement trs misogyne, en gros qu'elle soient  leur place. Concrtement si les femmes sont douces, conciliantes, subtiles, et ont des belles jambes bien rases, c'est parce que c'est ce que la socit attendent d'elles. Si les femmes ne vont pas vers l'informatique, c'est parce que c'est un truc de nerd et que c'est pas fminin. Par contre, infirmire, si.

Moi je vous propose d'imaginer la chose suivante : vous tes un homme. Vous voudriez tre infirmier ou "sage-femme" ou secrtaire ? Ou encore puricultrice, aide-maternelle ou ATSEM ? Et pourquoi ?

Autre fait notable, la cuisine est bien rserve aux femmes ds lors que c'est chiant. Mais la grande cuisine, celle qui rend clbre, celle qui rapporte de la thune, bah c'est pour les hommes. a ne vous parat pas bizarre ? Elles sont doues, sauf quand a nous arrange c'est bien pratique non ? 

La polmique a bien lieu d'tre, ces propos dans le memo et pour ceux qui ne s'en rendent pas compte, tenus ici, justifient les ingalits hommes/femmes sous prtexte de "science" ou encore de "nature" et d'observation dans la vie de tous les jours. Des propos qui mlangent tout, les intrts et les aptitudes des femmes, et s'arrtent en surface sans creuser d'o peuvent venir ces diffrences (forcment c'est bien pratique). Il y a une mauvaise foi et une mdiocrit intellectuelle trs pousse en uvre, on explique d'o viennent ces diffrences et qu'elles sont naturelles, mais on lit pas les rfrences, on lit pas les papiers, on lit pas les ouvrages qui ne vont pas dans le bon sens.

----------


## maske

> Encore une fois, il ne dit pas que les femmes n'ont rien a faire en informatique et qu'elles sont compltement incomptentes: il explique qu'elles ne sont pas *intresses* et que c'est pour a qu'il y en a pas des masses. Si Google en sont a aller recruter des filles en sortie de lyce pour faire monter leur quotas, c'est bien qu'il y a un problme, et que le problme n'est pas une conspiration de la patriarchie des ressources humaines (fun fact: la plupart sont des femmes) pour que les femmes restent a la cuisine.


Tu t'es pas demand pourquoi elles taient pas intresses ? Et du coup pourquoi on essaie de les y intresser ds le plus jeune ge ? T'as lu les bouquins et les papiers qui parlent du sujet ou bien c'est trop dur pour toi ? Si c'est pas le cas, et que de fait tu te rvles ignorant sur le sujet, d'o a peut bien venir ce genre d'affirmation ?

----------


## Invit

> Autre fait notable, la cuisine est bien rserve aux femmes ds lors que c'est chiant. Mais la grande cuisine, celle qui rend clbre, celle qui rapporte de la thune, bah c'est pour les hommes. a ne vous parat pas bizarre ? Elles sont doues, sauf quand a nous arrange c'est bien pratique non ?


Exactement, Marco (je crois) en avait dj fait la remarque concernant l'informatique. Je suis tombe sur un article qui en parle galement :




> ses dbuts, dans les annes 50, l'informatique et ses diffrents mtiers taient plutt considrs comme fminins car peu qualifis (par exemple, programmer n'tait pas considr comme une tche intellectuelle ; c'tait la continuation du mtier de calculatrices, femmes qui effectuaient les calculs entre autres dans les observatoires astronomiques). Par ailleurs, sa proximit avec les mathmatiques permettait  des mathmaticiennes de s'y intgrer :  ce titre, le cas de Grace Hopper est emblmatique. La progression des femmes dans l'informatique a t sensible jusque dans les annes 80, puis s'est inverse, jusqu'au taux de fminisation trs faible que l'on connat aujourd'hui.


Je pense qu'il est trs gnant pour des non-machistes d'admettre que la socit moderne est bel et bien ingalitaire sur ce plan. Il va probablement tre ncessaire de passer par ce processus de remise  plat pour avancer. Mais visiblement c'est mal barr.  ::?:

----------


## math_lab

Ce a quoi les gens sintressent n'est *pas* mon problme. 

Pour aller plus loin: non je ne regrette pas la faon dont j'ai t conditionn ds mon plus jeune age qui fait que je ne suis pas un banquier milliardaire. Je fais quelque chose qui me plait, et mme si la paie est pas terrible et que mon boulot est pas super glamour, je suis content. Pourquoi aurait-on du me forcer a faire des tudes de commerce/finance/sciences po/mdecine ? "Parce que la gnration prcdente avait envie d'avoir de beaux quotas" n'est pas une rponse satisfaisante. 

Et pour aller encore plus loin et me faire traiter de mchant sexiste: pourquoi veut-on absolument une parit complte partout dans les boulots qui sonnent bien ? Doit-on forcer les enfants a aimer les gens moche pour que la prochaine gnration d'acteurs ne ressemble plus a des top modles ? C'est bien beau de parler d'ethnie, de genre, handicaps, mais des minorits il y en a a peu prs autant que des tiquettes (les moches, feignants, racistes, pdophiles, bigleux, et amateur de gros pulls qui piquent sont des minorits mais tout le monde s'en fout)

----------


## maske

> Ce a quoi les gens sintressent n'est *pas* mon problme. 
> 
> Pour aller plus loin: non je ne regrette pas la faon dont j'ai t conditionn ds mon plus jeune age qui fait que je ne suis pas un banquier milliardaire. Je fais quelque chose qui me plait, et mme si la paie est pas terrible et que mon boulot est pas super glamour, je suis content. Pourquoi aurait-on du me forcer a faire des tudes de commerce/finance/sciences po/mdecine ? "Parce que la gnration prcdente avait envie d'avoir de beaux quotas" n'est pas une rponse satisfaisante. 
> 
> Et pour aller encore plus loin et me faire traiter de mchant sexiste: pourquoi veut-on absolument une parit complte partout dans les boulots qui sonnent bien ? Doit-on forcer les enfants a aimer les gens moche pour que la prochaine gnration d'acteurs ne ressemble plus a des top modles ? C'est bien beau de parler d'ethnie, de genre, handicaps, mais des minorits il y en a a peu prs autant que des tiquettes (les moches, feignants, racistes, pdophiles, bigleux, et amateur de gros pulls qui piquent sont des minorits mais tout le monde s'en fout)


Cher ami, les femmes NE SONT PAS une minorit ! 

Et ce que tu dnonces est EXACTEMENT ce que la socit applique aux femmes ds leur plus jeune ge ! Une jeune fille se tient bien, elle est polie car les gros mots c'est moche dans la bouche d'une fille, elle obi, elle ne fait pas la fofolle, elle ne chahute pas, elle lit des livres et elle travaille bien ! Et pis elle fait pas un mtier de garon hein, c'est moche.

Pourquoi on veut une parit complte ? C'est une blague ? Et bien c'est tout simple : le fait qu'il n'y ait pas de parit c'est parce qu'on refuse aux femmes - par l'ducation puis par le fonctionnement de la socit - l'accs  ces mtiers. 

Ah et alors j'ai une question : quel est le rapport entre les femmes et les gens moches, les handicaps, les feignants, racistes, pdophiles, bigleux et amateurs de gros pulls qui piquent ? Parce que je vois pas bien l.

----------


## Invit

> Ce a quoi les gens sintressent n'est *pas* mon problme. 
> 
> Pour aller plus loin: non je ne regrette pas la faon dont j'ai t conditionn ds mon plus jeune age qui fait que je ne suis pas un banquier milliardaire. Je fais quelque chose qui me plait, et mme si la paie est pas terrible et que mon boulot est pas super glamour, je suis content. Pourquoi aurait-on du me forcer a faire des tudes de commerce/finance/sciences po/mdecine ? "Parce que la gnration prcdente avait envie d'avoir de beaux quotas" n'est pas une rponse satisfaisante. 
> 
> Et pour aller encore plus loin et me faire traiter de mchant sexiste: pourquoi veut-on absolument une parit complte partout dans les boulots qui sonnent bien ? Doit-on forcer les enfants a aimer les gens moche pour que la prochaine gnration d'acteurs ne ressemble plus a des top modles ? C'est bien beau de parler d'ethnie, de genre, handicaps, mais des minorits il y en a a peu prs autant que des tiquettes (les moches, feignants, racistes, pdophiles, bigleux, et amateur de gros pulls qui piquent sont des minorits mais tout le monde s'en fout)


Bah justement, t'as eu le choix, les femmes veulent juste avoir le mme ...  ::?: 

C'est si dur  comprendre ? Si une femme veut devenir mcanicienne, elle veut juste pouvoir le faire sans devoir lutter plus qu'un homme... Car oui, faut enlever ses illres un peu, et la pression sociale, le jugement, etc... fait que non ce n'est pas aussi simple de faire certains mtiers...
Aprs, a ne veut pas dire que ce n'est pas possible sauf que tu galres plus pour y arriver, ce n'est pas simple, est-ce que c'est normal ? Non...

Aprs, la question des quotas, tout le monde est d'accord pour dire que c'est stupide, on a fait volu le dbat pour parler de l'ducation, de la pression sociale, etc...
Donc oui la discrimination positive, les quotas, etc, c'est dbile... Par contre, essayer de changer les mentalits pour qu'une femme puisse faire ce qu'elle veut sans pression particulire (oui oui a existe!), non.

----------


## math_lab

> Cher ami, les femmes NE SONT PAS une minorit !


En informatique, elles le sont. Sinon pourquoi il y aurait des quotas ? 




> Et ce que tu dnonces est EXACTEMENT ce que la socit applique aux femmes ds leur plus jeune ge ! Une jeune fille se tient bien, elle est polie car les gros mots c'est moche dans la bouche d'une fille, elle obi, elle ne fait pas la fofolle, elle ne chahute pas, elle lit des livre et elle travaille bien ! Et pis elle fait pas un mtier de garon hein, c'est moche.


Heu... Non. Je sais absolument pas de quoi tu parles. Et ce que tu dis s'applique a tout le monde d'une manire ou d'une autre (genre "un homme ca pleure pas, c'est fort").




> on refuse aux femmes - par l'ducation puis par le fonctionnement de la socit - l'accs  ces mtiers.


[Citation needed]




> Ah et alors j'ai une question : quel est le rapport entre les femmes et les gens moches, les handicaps, les feignants, racistes, pdophiles, bigleux et amateurs de gros pulls qui piquent ? Parce que je vois pas bien l.


Plus on met dtiquettes sur les gens, plus c'est facile de faire de la discrimination. On dit que c'est pas bien de discriminer envers ltiquette 'femme', on dit moins de choses pour ltiquette 'homme', on dit rien du tout pour ltiquette 'bigleux'. a veut dire quoi ? Femme > homme > bigleux ? J'en sais rien, mais je trouve que c'est intressant.

----------


## math_lab

> Bah justement, t'as eu le choix, les femmes veulent juste avoir le mme ...


En quoi j'ai eu le choix ? On ne m'a pas pouss a faire sciences po, tout comme beaucoup de filles ne sont pas pousses vers l'informatique. Dans mon cas, c'est du libre arbitre mais dans le leur c'est une conspiration ?

----------


## Invit

> En quoi j'ai eu le choix ? On ne m'a pas pouss a faire sciences po, tout comme beaucoup de filles ne sont pas pousses vers l'informatique. Dans mon cas, c'est du libre arbitre mais dans le leur c'est une conspiration ?


Euh c'est toi qui le dit, je cite :




> Pour aller plus loin: non je ne regrette pas la faon dont j'ai t conditionn ds mon plus jeune age qui fait que je ne suis pas un banquier milliardaire. Je fais quelque chose qui me plait, et mme si la paie est pas terrible et que mon boulot est pas super glamour, je suis content.


Donc les femmes ne pourraient pas faire ce qui leur plait car c'est un mtier d'"homme" ?  ::weird::

----------


## Invit

> Heu... Non. Je sais absolument pas de quoi tu parles. Et ce que tu dis s'applique a tout le monde d'une manire ou d'une autre (genre "un homme ca pleure pas, c'est fort").


Et... c'est trs bien comme a et il ne faut rien changer ?

----------


## math_lab

Je crois que tu as pas du tout compris ce que je dis: si on conditionne les femmes a ne pas aimer l'informatique, peut tre que j'ai aussi du tre conditionn a aimer l'informatique. Est-ce que je me suis senti opprim ? Pas du tout. Peut tre que jtais destin a tre un super banquier/docteur/babysitter/boueur mais la mchante socit patriarcale a dcid de me faire aimer l'informatique. Je ne regrette rien et suis plutt heureux, y a t-il un problme ? Est-ce que je dois faire un procs a mes parents pour m'avoir achet des legos et un ordinateur (je prcise que j'avais aussi des poupes quand jtais gamin) ?

----------


## maske

> Je crois que tu as pas du tout compris ce que je dis: si on conditionne les femmes a ne pas aimer l'informatique, peut tre que j'ai aussi du tre conditionn a aimer l'informatique. Est-ce que je me suis senti opprim ? Pas du tout. Peut tre que jtais destin a tre un super banquier/docteur/babysitter/boueur mais la mchante socit patriarcale a dcid de me faire aimer l'informatique. Je ne regrette rien et suis plutt heureux, y a t-il un problme ? Est-ce que je dois faire un procs a mes parents pour m'avoir achet des legos et un ordinateur (je prcise que j'avais aussi des poupes quand jtais gamin) ?


Ok, je vois mieux ce que tu veux dire. Il faut cultiver son jardin comme dirait l'autre. Je suis par contre compltement en dsaccord. Oui il y a un problme.

Comme le prcise galement Conan Lord, a n'est pas une raison pour ne pas faire voluer les choses. Notamment cette situation qu'on voit ici par le prisme de l'informatique dborde sur tous les aspects de la socit - par exemple les diffrences de salaires (alors que l'galit salariale  poste gal est inscrit dans la loi depuis 40 ans !).

J'ai deux points qui me viennent en tte, comme a :

1 - Par l'ducation (on a l'air d'tre d'accord dessus) les femmes ne s'intressent pas  l'informatique et elles peuvent tout de mme tre heureuses dans la vie. Mais et si elles taient plus heureuses en faisant de l'informatique ? On ne le saura jamais car pour ces mtiers - comme pour d'autres - le modle de socit (au sens "mtiers de femmes", "mtiers d'hommes") les dcouragent fortement de tenter d'y accder. Idem pour les hommes. Si a se trouve tu pourrais tre un aide-maternelle talentueux...

2 - Du coup, puisque sur des secteurs donns on refuse l'entre  la moiti de la population (je fais un raccourci), non seulement on perd la moiti des gens potentiellement comptents mais on perd galement la moiti des gnies ! Dj que c'est rare ! Donc on perd du pognon...

3 - (sans gnraliser) J'ai des collgues Tunisiens, apparemment en Tunisie, ds le collge on apprend l'informatique comme on apprend les maths et jusqu'au bac. Eh bah pour eux, une femme dveloppeuse, bof c'est normal. Y'en a plein. Mais chez nous, en France, on dit qu'elles ont moins de talent naturellement... C'est pttre pas les mmes femmes ?

----------


## math_lab

> Et... c'est trs bien comme a et il ne faut rien changer ?


Aucune ide, je ne suis pas un expert du sujet. Le problme c'est qu'a mon avis, une fois qu'on enlve la part idologique des avis sur ce sujet, il ne reste plus grand chose. C'est soit du 'a a toujours t comme a, pourquoi changer ?' ou 'tout les gens mritent dtre gaux'. Et les deux sont vrais, donc comment on fait ? 




> Blabla


Voila, la je suis dj plus d'accord. Au niveau de lgalit des salaires, la meilleur tude que j'ai pu lire expliquait que c'est tout simplement qu'il y a des heures de travail qui valent plus que d'autres, et c'est celles tt le matin, et tard le soir. Et que comme cest les mamans qui vont chercher les gamins a lcole, elles y ont pas accs. En plus de a, il y  toujours le mme argument du 'les femmes ont des mtiers dont la socit n'a pas grand a faire' (que les footballeurs gagnent plus que les infirmires prouve que la socit accorde plus d'importance au loisir qu'a la sant, mais bon...)

----------


## TallyHo

> Ce que disent les recherches scientifiques : ces intrts que manifestent les femmes sont conditionns  ce qu'on attend d'elles dans une socit justement trs misogyne, en gros qu'elle soient  leur place.





> La polmique a bien lieu d'tre, ces propos dans le memo et pour ceux qui ne s'en rendent pas compte, tenus ici, justifient les ingalits hommes/femmes sous prtexte de "science"


Sous prtexte de science ? Tu ne crois pas que tu viens de faire un peu la mme chose ? Et a manque de sources en plus...




> Pourquoi on veut une parit complte ? C'est une blague ? Et bien c'est tout simple : le fait qu'il n'y ait pas de parit c'est parce qu'on refuse aux femmes - par l'ducation puis par le fonctionnement de la socit - l'accs  ces mtiers.


Tandis que les hommes ont la porte ouverte partout bien sur... Tu devrais lire les quelques chiffres que j'ai donn sur un post rcent, tu verrais que la rciproque est vraie avec des mtiers bien fminins. Mais c'est moins mdiatis, c'est plus indignant (et donc vendeur) de parler des plus "faibles". Ooops mais ne serait-ce pas un raisonnement discriminant de nos biens-pensants du coup ?  ::aie:: 

Les pro-machins actuels sont dans un excs qui ne les sert pas du tout. Ils ne sont plus dans la recherche de consensus et de socit meilleure mais dans une lutte "anti". On n'est plus syndiqu, on est anti-patron. On n'est plus pour la scurit, on est anti-libert. On n'est plus fministe, on est anti-homme. Etc...

Les leaders de ces mouvements comprennent bien que leur survie passent par cette opposition frontale. Sans quoi, si il n'y avait plus de souci, ils n'auraient plus de raison d'exister. Le drame, c'est que des braves gens sur le terrain croient en un principe vertueux qui dirigerait le mouvement et ils reproduisent les mmes comportements radicaux en pensant que c'est bien.

De ce fait, ils participent bien malgr eux  la cration des dissonances et  l'escalade qui ruinent le dbat intelligent sur le terrain. Et pour revenir au sujet qui nous intresse, les femmes, certaines fministes d'importance ont trs bien compris cette drive idologique et l'ont vivement critiqu (Badinter par exemple).

Alors certes, il y a des soucis mais ce n'est pas en favorisant un biais et en matraquant uniquement  charge que a va rsoudre quoi que ce soit. Bien au contraire...

----------


## Invit

> Et que comme cest les mamans qui vont chercher les gamins a lcole, elles y ont pas accs.


Et pourquoi ce sont aux femmes d'aller chercher les gamins  l'cole ? Pour moi, c'est justement  ce genre de question qu'il faut rpondre...

----------


## RyzenOC

> Et pourquoi ce sont aux femmes d'aller chercher les gamins  l'cole ? Pour moi, c'est justement  ce genre de question qu'il faut rpondre...


parce que c'est les femmes qui dominent le monde

elle dirigent l'ducations de nos enfants
grent le budget
occupe les postes cls les vraies, (ceux qu'ont ne voit pas) et mettent un homme en faade comme ca quand sa tourne mal c'est l'homme qui prend. Regarder un peu les femmes des dictateurs pour vous en convaincre, pire que leur maries.
Suzanne Saleh Sabet est pt de tune et vis tranquille dans les palais en UE, mme histoire avec Lucia Pinochet qui simule un malaise et hop elle est libre, et la meilleur reste dans les philippines avec Imelda qui est carrment devenue snatrice  ::ptdr::  Donald trump est un saint compar  Imelda.
leurs maries ? ils sont mort...

C'est pas parce que vous voyez un bonhomme saluer la foule que c'est lui qui dirige. Meme pendant l'antiquit et au moyen age les femmes ont normment influencer les dcisions des rois/seigneurs. Elles sont la causes d'innombrable guerres. Mais comme les coupables sont les hommes bien mis en avant sous les projecteurs, et les femmes s'en tirent pnardes avec pleins de tunes.

Et sinon juste comme a c'est qui commande : l'ingnieur informatique ou la drh ? lingnieur informatique ou la commercial ? l'ingnieur informatique ou la directrice marketing ? si elle te demande mettre des gifs animes dgelasse dans le produit tu obis.

----------


## math_lab

> Et pourquoi ce sont aux femmes d'aller chercher les gamins  l'cole ? Pour moi, c'est justement  ce genre de question qu'il faut rpondre...


Oui mais du coup c'est pas avec des quotas qu'on va changer le monde, ce qui est exactement ce que Damore revendique. Le problme n'est pas a l'embauche. 
D'ailleurs, au niveau du problme des femmes qui s'occupent des enfants, Damore explique que c'est parce que les hommes sont "jetables" et l'ont toujours t: pour peupler une tribu rapidement, tu as besoin que d'un homme, mais  d'autant de femmes que possible. C'est pour a que tout ce qui est dangereux est donn aux hommes (chasse, guerre, construction, etc.) et que les femmes ont toujours ts mises un peu en arrire a s'occuper de tout ce qui est domestique (dans l'antiquit, le domestique tait aussi tout ce qui tait gestion et politique, et c'est surtout aprs la rvolution franaise que la femme, mme aise, s'est retrouve juste faire les taches mnagres).

----------


## Invit

> Oui mais du coup c'est pas avec des quotas qu'on va changer le monde, ce qui est exactement ce que Damore revendique. Le problme n'est pas a l'embauche. 
> D'ailleurs, au niveau du problme des femmes qui s'occupent des enfants, Damore explique que c'est parce que les hommes sont "jetables" et l'ont toujours t: pour peupler une tribu rapidement, tu as besoin que d'un homme, mais  d'autant de femmes que possible. C'est pour a que tout ce qui est dangereux est donn aux hommes (chasse, guerre, construction, etc.) et que les femmes ont toujours ts mises un peu en arrire a s'occuper de tout ce qui est domestique (dans l'antiquit, le domestique tait aussi tout ce qui tait gestion et politique, et c'est surtout aprs la rvolution franaise que la femme, mme aise, s'est retrouve juste faire les taches mnagres).


Ah mais je l'ai mis que la solution n'tait pas les quotas...

Par contre, repartir dans l'antiquit pour expliquer que les femmes doivent aller chercher les enfants  l'cole... Je pense qu'on peut passer  autre chose maintenant  :;):

----------


## math_lab

J'ai jamais dit qu'elles doivent le faire, attention  :;): 
Et il me semble tout a fait pertinent d'aller chercher aussi loin. On parle de vouloir changer des strotypes vieux comme le monde, il faut peut tre commencer par savoir d'ou ils viennent et comprendre s'ils sont toujours pertinents.

----------


## Invit

> On parle de vouloir changer des strotypes vieux comme le monde, il faut peut tre commencer par savoir d'ou ils viennent et comprendre s'ils sont toujours pertinents.


Ou mieux, s'efforcer de ne pas tenir compte des strotypes dans l'ducation et le recrutement. Parce que mme si les strotypes sont pertinents, a reste des strotypes. Peu importe au final si le taux de femmes qui aime s'occuper des enfants est de 15 % ou de 80 %, ou que le taux de bigleux qui aime les livres est de 10 % ou 60 %, l'important est d'ouvrir la porte des diffrents mtiers  chacun de faon que le choix du mtier soit davantage dtermin par les affinits relles de l'individu que par ce qui se fait ou ne se fait pas. C'est utopique, mais on peut s'efforcer de s'en rapprocher. Dans le cas contraire, la femme aura toujours sa place  la maison, le portugais sur les chantiers de construction et le noir  la basse.

----------


## TallyHo

> Peu importe au final si le taux de femmes qui aime s'occuper des enfants est de 15 % ou de 80 %, ou que le taux de bigleux qui aime les livres est de 10 % ou 60 %, l'important est d'ouvrir la porte des diffrents mtiers  chacun de faon que le choix du mtier soit davantage dtermin par les affinits relles de l'individu que par ce qui se fait ou ne se fait pas.


C'est ce qui est dit depuis le dbut. C'est les pro-machins qui mettent le dbat sur le terrain idologique en demandant  ce que tout soit paritaire,  vouloir niveler les individus et  faire des jugements de valeur au lieu de vraiment discuter du fond du problme (ducation et formation comme tu viens de le rappeler).

Par exemple, tu as des CFA du btiment qui ont vraiment tent de fminiser la filire avec diverses actions de communication. Malgr cela, il n'y a pas de candidate en maonnerie, pourquoi ? Par manque d'intrt pour les travaux de force ? Si c'est le cas, pourquoi vouloir fminiser  tout prix ?

Dans la spcialit gyncologie, il y a une majorit de femmes, pourquoi ? Parce qu'une personne a plus de facilit vers une filire qui la concerne en tant que femmes ? Parce que les patientes prfrent avoir des gyncos femmes ? Si c'est le cas, pourquoi vouloir un forcing pour masculiniser ?

----------


## Invit

> Par exemple, tu as des CFA du btiment qui ont vraiment tent de fminiser la filire avec diverses actions de communication. Malgr cela, il n'y a pas de candidate en maonnerie, pourquoi ? Par manque d'intrt pour les travaux de force ? Si c'est le cas, pourquoi vouloir fminiser  tout prix ?
> 
> Dans la spcialit gyncologie, il y a une majorit de femmes, pourquoi ? Parce qu'une personne a plus de facilit vers une filire qui la concerne en tant que femmes ? Parce que les patientes prfrent avoir des gyncos femmes ? Si c'est le cas, pourquoi vouloir un forcing pour masculiniser ?


Il y a un juste milieu  trouver. Le systme des quotas ne fait pas partie de ce juste milieu, interdire aux patientes de refuser un gynco homme n'en fait pas partie non plus. Par contre, je trouve trs bien les actions de communication. Si a marche pas, tant pis, mais pourquoi se priver ? a a peut-tre suscit des vocations, mme si c'est toujours loin de 50 % de femmes au final. L o le forcing doit tre opr, c'est sur les jury d'admission, les recruteurs, les conseillers d'orientation etc. qui dtournent systmatiquement ceux appartenant  une catgorie ou une autre de certains mtiers. Non pas par des quotas, mais par une demande de justification. Paralllement, communication et ducation. 
Maintenant, pour savoir o il faut duquer et communiquer, encore faut-il que les disparits soient admises. Si on estime d'emble que les femmes ne travailleront de toute manire pas dans le btiment et que les patientes n'accepteront jamais de sages-femmes hommes, l'ducation et la communication ne sont pas faites. On peut comparer avec la discrimination sur les plus de 40 ans. Presque tout le monde s'accorde  dire que ce n'est pas normal. Pourquoi quand on parle des femmes ou des noirs, c'est forcment de la bien-pensance (comprendre btise) ?

----------


## TallyHo

Forcer au niveau suprieur, je ne suis pas d'accord. Comment vas tu demander  un recruteur d'embaucher plus de femmes si tu n'en as dj pas dans les tudes et donc les futurs postulants ? Tu introduis mme une autre difficult avec ce raisonnement. Il faut partir de la base puis remonter et aprs ala jacta est, laissons faire le cours des choses.

De toute faon, si tu y rflchis bien, imaginons qu'on ait 50-50 de femmes et d'hommes en tudiants informatique, a va automatiquement se rpercuter sur la filire. Les patrons ne vont pas se mettre en pnurie de main d'oeuvre uniquement par sexisme, il faudra bien qu'ils fassent avec la MO qui se prsente.

----------


## Invit

> Forcer au niveau suprieur, je ne suis pas d'accord. Comment vas tu demander  un recruteur d'embaucher plus de femmes si tu n'en as dj pas dans les tudes et donc les futurs postulants ? Tu introduis mme une autre difficult avec ce raisonnement. Il faut partir de la base puis remonter et aprs ala jacta est, laissons faire le cours des choses.


Nope, j'ai dit, pas par des quotas, mais par une demande de justification. Je ne demande pas au recruteur d'embaucher plus de femmes, je lui demande pourquoi il n'en a pas embauch. Le fait qu'il n'y ait pas de postulante est une justification. Pour le conseiller d'orientation, je ne lui demande pas d'orienter des gars vers les coles d'infirmiers, je lui demande pourquoi il n'a pas orient de gars vers les coles d'infirmiers. L aussi, il peut y avoir une rponse au pourquoi. C'est plus clair ?




> De toute faon, si tu y rflchis bien, imaginons qu'on ait 50-50 de femmes et d'hommes en tudiants informatique, a va automatiquement se rpercuter sur la filire. Les patrons ne vont pas se mettre en pnurie de main d'oeuvre uniquement par sexisme, il faudra bien qu'il fasse avec la MO qui se prsente.


Parce que a joue directement sur l'orientation. S'il a a beaucoup plus de pdiatres hommes que de puriculteurs (mme mon correcteur tique), tu ne penses pas que c'est en grande partie en raison de l'image du mtier ? Les deux s'occupent de la sant des bbs. Je ne vois aucune diffrence  part le niveau de comptence.

----------


## Chauve souris

> Et pourquoi ce sont aux femmes d'aller chercher les gamins  l'cole ? Pour moi, c'est justement  ce genre de question qu'il faut rpondre...


a permet de justifier la grosse tuture (SUV, gnralement) qu'elles ont arrach  leur "chri". "Tu comprends, pour aller chercher les enfants  l'cole"... Alors que dans mes jeunes annes moi et tous mes camarades revenions  pied de l'cole communale ou en bus/mtro si c'tait le lyce. Et puis la tuture de la femme c'est trs pratique quand elle va voir son amant...

----------


## RyzenOC

> a permet de justifier la grosse tuture (SUV, gnralement) qu'elles ont arrach  leur "chri". "Tu comprends, pour aller chercher les enfants  l'cole"... Alors que dans mes jeunes annes moi et tous mes camarades revenions  pied de l'cole communale ou en bus/mtro si c'tait le lyce. Et puis la tuture de la femme c'est trs pratique quand elle va voir son amant...


Faut que la grosse tutur soit dispo aussi. Car tard le soir la tutur et souvent gar devant la maitresse de l'homme ou sur le parking du motel  la sortie de la ville sur le parking de la boite car on travail tard a cause de nos postes  haute responsabilit.

----------


## TallyHo

> Je ne demande pas au recruteur d'embaucher plus de femmes, je lui demande pourquoi il n'en a pas embauch.


Il va te rpondre qu'il n'a pas trouv de femmes avec les comptences demandes ou qu'il n'a pas t convaincu pendant l'entretien. Tu lui diras quoi ? Discrimination ou tu accepteras son avis ? C'est un terrain trs glissant...




> Parce que a joue directement sur l'orientation.


Oui on est d'accord et je crois qu'il y a quand mme un consensus l-dessus : ducation et formation. Perso, je crois vraiment plus  a que de demander des comptes  un niveau suprieur.

----------


## Chauve souris

> Mais pourquoi les femmes ne sont pas intresses ? Pourquoi il y a plus d'infirmires, de secrtaires, de sages femmes, que de mcaniciennes, de cuisinires ou de RH ?


Moi j'aurais bien voulu tre secrtaire ou autre job de bureau quand j'tais au chmage, seulement voil, c'est rserv aux femmes, tout au moins en France. Et ne me dites pas que c'est sous pay ! Elles gagnent plus que le magasinier qui se gle dans l'entrept pas chauff de la mme bote. je connais aussi, j'ai t quelque fois magasinier.

----------


## Christian Olivier

*Mmo sur la diversit : James Damore aurait toutes les chances de remporter son procs contre Google*
*Selon un expert en droit du travail*

Valerie Sharpe, un expert en droit du travail bas dans la rgion de San Francisco, a confi au mdia Business Insider que contrairement ce que la majorit des gens pourraient penser, James Damore, lex-employ de Google qui a dfray la chronique rcemment  cause de ses opinions juges  sexistes , a toutes les chances de remporter le procs quil a intent  la firme de Mountain View. Lavocate en droit du travail a labor diverses thories dcrivant diffrents scnarios possibles envisageables pendant le procs qui opposera James Damore  Google et reste assez optimiste quant aux chances de victoires du plaignant. Ce sont ses thories qui sont prsentes dans cet article.


Pour rappel, James Damore a t licenci par Google  cause des propos isols jugs sexistes quil aurait tenus. Il a publi un mmo controvers sur la diversit des genres dans lequel il a exprim son point de vue selon lequel les disparits entre hommes et femmes que nous voyons dans le monde ne sont pas toutes le rsultat dun traitement discriminatoire. Lauteur du mmo controvers sur la diversit des genres sest expliqu plus tard sur les raisons qui ont conduit  son licenciement.

Au moment de sa publication et de sa diffusion pendant le mois de juillet 2017, il ny a eu aucune protestation ou accusation de misogynie en rapport avec le mmo. Mais tout a bascul lorsque le document a commenc  faire lobjet de vives critiques chez Google et dans le monde technologique plus large. Des personnes mcontentes et en colre ont envoy des emails au service des ressources humaines de Google ainsi quaux suprieurs hirarchiques de lancien ingnieur de lentreprise technologique amricaine pour exiger une censure, des reprsailles et des rparations. Pour couper court  la polmique, la firme a prfr renvoyer lingnieur incrimin.

Valerie Sharpe a rappel que le cas de Damore ne traite pas dun problme en rapport avec la libert dexpression, la discrimination ou ses droits en tant quemploy. Le motif de la plainte dpose par Damore est en rapport avec la violation de la loi amricaine sur les relations de travail qui traite de la protection des dclarations faites par des militants des droits des travailleurs qui ont des questions en rapport avec les salaires et les conditions de travail. Lun des articles composant cette loi stipule que :  les employs ont le droit de sauto-organiser, de joindre ou daider des organisations syndicales, de ngocier collectivement par lintermdiaire de reprsentants de leur choix et de sengager dans dautres activits concertes pour les besoins de la ngociation collective, de lentraide ou de la protection mutuelle. 

Elle pense que les avocats de lentreprise semploieront probablement  prouver que toutes les mesures que Google a prises dans cette affaire visaient  maintenir la culture quelle a russi  instaurer en son sein. Cette culture devrait tre le garant dun code de conduite interne qui soppose au harclement, aux intimidations,  la partialit ainsi qu toutes les autres formes de discrimination que Google considre comme inappropries ou illgales. 

Toutefois, Google pourrait avoir du mal  prouver que le comportement de James Damore allait  lencontre du code de conduite de lentreprise parce quil a utilis des babillards installs par la socit pour permettre aux employs de discuter de ce genre de problmes. De plus, il a prcis  plusieurs reprises dans son manifeste quil est en faveur de la diversit et quil milite pour  accrotre la reprsentation des femmes dans la technologie . James a mme prcis quil a simplement une vision diffrente de la faon dont il faudrait sy prendre pour atteindre cet idal. Il se demandait aussi si les efforts actuels entrepris par Google pour favoriser les femmes et les minorits sont quitables. Par lintermdiaire de son manifeste, il a dclar quil aurait voulu  proposer des moyens daborder les diffrences biologiques entre les hommes et les femmes afin damliorer la reprsentation des femmes dans la technologie sans recourir  la discrimination. 

La socit pourrait vraisemblablement argumenter que le manifeste de Damore tait un exemple dutilisation inapproprie des babillards de lentreprise parce que son ex-employ sen est servi pour publier une information   caractre discriminatoire  qui violait les rglements internes de Google. Le message publi par James disait que  les causes biologiques... peuvent expliquer pourquoi nous ne voyons pas une reprsentation gale des femmes dans la technologie et le leadership. 

Daprs lavocate, Damore naurait pas besoin de dmontrer la vracit des allgations auxquelles il a fait allusion dans son manifeste  sexiste . Il lui suffira de montrer que les dmarches quil a menes et  cause desquelles il a t licenci taient motives par la volont de faire avancer les conditions de travail au profit de lintrt gnral. Sharpe estime que  les rclamations possibles de Damore nont rien  voir avec le fait de savoir si les hommes blancs sont victimes de discrimination par rapport  leur salaire ou  leur volution au sein dune entreprise.  La question serait plutt de savoir si Damore  a t renvoy parce quil sest plaint que les efforts entrepris par Google pour favoriser la diversit taient injustes pour les hommes. 


*Source* : Business Insider

*Et vous ?* 

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Discrimination  l'embauche : 269 personnes ont initi un recours collectif contre Google estimant avoir t cartes sur la base de leur ge
 ::fleche::  Un employ de Google cre la polmique en expliquant que les femmes ne sont pas faites pour la tech et finit par tre vir de l'entreprise

----------


## joublie

Je prfrerais un jugement  une transaction, mais l'entreprise ferait plutt un gros chque  l'amiable plutt que risquer de perdre le procs. A voir...

----------


## ddoumeche

> Ou mieux, s'efforcer de ne pas tenir compte des strotypes dans l'ducation et le recrutement. Parce que mme si les strotypes sont pertinents, a reste des strotypes. Peu importe au final si le taux de femmes qui aime s'occuper des enfants est de 15 % ou de 80 %, ou que le taux de bigleux qui aime les livres est de 10 % ou 60 %, l'important est d'ouvrir la porte des diffrents mtiers  chacun de faon que le choix du mtier soit davantage dtermin par les affinits relles de l'individu que par ce qui se fait ou ne se fait pas. C'est utopique, mais on peut s'efforcer de s'en rapprocher. Dans le cas contraire, la femme aura toujours sa place  la maison, le portugais sur les chantiers de construction et le noir  la basse.


Il n'y a rien de mal  cela, d'avoir toujours sa place. Et ton strotype dpend du pays.




> Et pourquoi ce sont aux femmes d'aller chercher les gamins  l'cole ? Pour moi, c'est justement  ce genre de question qu'il faut rpondre...


Parce que les femmes se proposent spontanment dans le couple de le faire et qu'elles demandent des horaires amnags. Cela me va trs bien sachant que de mon cot je peux bosser au bureau puis au jardin, et donc vivre comme un homme.

----------


## maske

> Il n'y a rien de mal  cela, d'avoir toujours sa place.


Admettons, mais est on d'accord que les "places" ne sont pas assignes, c'est  dire qu'une femme peut vouloir faire autre chose sans qu'on l'emmerde et pareil pour un homme ? Et qu'entre autres, la "place" n'est pas dtermine par des facteurs gntiques, c'est  dire des "diffrences hommes/femmes" ?





> Parce que les femmes se proposent spontanment dans le couple de le faire et qu'elles demandent des horaires amnags. Cela me va trs bien sachant que de mon cot je peux bosser au bureau puis au jardin, et donc vivre comme un homme.


Deux questions :

- Est-ce que les femmes le demandent vraiment spontanment, indpendamment de toute ducation ? Si c'est une question d'ducation, pourquoi on duque les gens comme a ? Quel est l'intrt ?

- C'est quoi vivre comme un homme ?

Pour ceux qui parlent du mythe de la plus faible productivit des femmes du  leurs "horaires amnags", des "heures qui valent plus que d'autres" et des hommes qui peuvent "bosser au bureau", est-ce que vous avez dj vraiment travaill en entreprise ? Vous avez dj travaill avec des gens ?

Il ne faut pas trs longtemps pour se rendre compte que les femmes font autant d'heures que les hommes. Le calcul est pas compliqu. "Elles" partent  17h, mais "elles" arrivent beaucoup plus tt au travail. Quand vous partez  19h, et tes arrivs  9h, vous avez fait autant d'heures qu'une femme arrive  8h et qui rogne sur sa pause du midi parce qu'elle a la pression d'aller chercher ses gamins.

L'argumentation utilise ici est trs classique, c'est la mme rhtorique systmatiquement utilise ds qu'on parle des droits des femmes et de l'galit avec les hommes, entre autres :

- Sophisme pouss  l'extrme, les femmes sont assimils  une minorit dans l'argumentation gnrale. Et les minorits, a casse les couilles  revendiquer des conneries. Le monde ne va tout de mme pas tout le temps faire des concessions pour des minorits non ? Et  son paroxysme, l'argumentaire nous dmontre que les femmes sont bien une minorit puisque "il n'y en a pas beaucoup dans ma branche". Biais volontaire ou inconscient (intellectuellement limits... ?), il est tout le temps mis de ct qu'il n'y a par exemple exclusivement que des sage-femmes, et qu'il a matire  se demander pourquoi les femmes choisissent exclusivement des mtiers, par "intrt", et en vitent scrupuleusement d'autres par "dsintrt". 

- Les ingalits n'existent pas, c'est prouv par les recherches et les observations de tous les jours (mais quand mme, surtout par les observations persos de tous les jours  un endroit donn).

- Ce sont des extrmistes, des "pro-trucs", qui veulent cote que cote nous imposer une vision idologique du monde dans laquelle les femmes auraient les mmes privilges que les hommes.

- Souvent, il est expliqu que "on" veut nous faire croire, "on" veut nous manipuler. Mais... c'est qui "on" ?

- Il y a des diffrences en terme d'intrts (mtiers, etc.), donc c'est que c'est naturel et basta et a nous gne de changer les choses, nous, on est bien comme a ! Peut-tre que si on leur donnait le choix jeune, par l'ducation, elles auraient d'autres intrts plus tard, mais faut pas dconner.

- Tout le monde vite la question des mtiers "de femmes". Les hommes ne veulent pas tre aide-maternelle par exemple, mais c'est parce que a ne les intresse pas. Pourquoi ? Parce que c'est vraiment gntiquement rserv aux femmes, ou bien c'est aussi une question d'image et de prestige ? Un homme qui fait "un mtier de femme" ? La honte non ?

- Les ingalits de salaires sont justifies, elles travaillent moins que les hommes et sont distraites par leur rle de mre.

- Quand on a plus d'arguments, on en revient  leur "place", c'est  dire s'occuper des gamins. Rle gntique, sinon revendiqu par les femmes, qui sont plus sensibles et sujettes aux sentiments que les hommes. Sois belle et tais toi.

On est quand mme sur du lourd, du misogyne assum. Est-ce que c'est normal d'avoir a dans la section actualit d'un forum aussi renomm que dvp.com ? a m'impressionne fortement. Ou alors ce sont des avis largement partags peut-tre...

----------


## TallyHo

> Et qu'entre autres, la "place" n'est pas dtermine par des facteurs gntiques, c'est  dire des "diffrences hommes/femmes" ?


Les gnes ne te donnent pas que la couleur des yeux, a intervient aussi sur l'intellect et l'affect. L'exemple le plus flagrant tant des pathologies gntiques, comme la trisomie 21, qui entrainent des dficiences sur ces plans l (si a t'intresse, j'ai post un lien sur l'autre fil qui parle de l'embauche des femmes dans la tech).

Il y a un moment o il faut comprendre que l'humain n'est pas une machine binaire, c'est un tout. Ce n'est pas gne VS environnement, c'est gne ET environnement. Il s'agit de comprendre comment l'humain se forme en explorant tout ce qui fait ce que nous sommes, ce qui peut aider  nous amliorer.

Donc il ne s'agit pas d'tre dans un dterminisme gntique ou social pour brider ou favoriser l'humain, ce serait justement mettre les pieds dans les idologies pro-bidule qui ruine un dbat ouvert. Malheureusement on est quand mme pas mal dans cette logique anti-machin et de jugements de valeur dans la socit acuelle. Et si tu es un peu sincre, tu dois bien t'apercevoir que tous les sujets ne sont pas tolrs dans l'espace public et mme si tu as des arguments btons et que tu es respectueux.

Pour le reste, tu n'as pas tout lu apparemment. Les questions d'ducation et de formation ont t voqus, tout comme les mtiers "fminins" o il n'y a pas beaucoup d'hommes, ainsi que d'autres questions que tu poses.

A ta dcharge, les news ont fus sur ce sujet donc on s'est retrouv  poster sur 3 fils et les rponses ou infos sont un peu parpilles  ::): 




> On est quand mme sur du lourd, du misogyne assum. Est-ce que c'est normal d'avoir a dans la section actualit d'un forum aussi renomm que dvp.com ?


Ou alors on est dans un tat de grce estival qui fait qu'il y a enfin des discussions franches, sans avoir affaire aux habituels jugements de valeur et autres dlits d'opinion  ::): 

En plus, mysoginie tu y vas fort... A la limite machisme pour vraiment te faire plaisir. Mais au final, peu importe le qualificatif, c'est une opinion comme une autre donc elle a sa place tant que a reste correct.

----------


## Invit

> Parce que les femmes se proposent spontanment dans le couple de le faire et qu'elles demandent des horaires amnags. Cela me va trs bien sachant que de mon cot je peux bosser au bureau puis au jardin, et donc vivre comme un homme.


Chez moi, c'est mon compagnon qui s'est propos spontanment, pour une simple raison : mon mtier paie mieux. C'est la logique mme  :;): 
(et en plus, je crois que c'est moi qui ai le taf le plus facile dans l'histoire  ::whistle:: )

----------


## Marco46

> Parce que les femmes se proposent spontanment dans le couple de le faire et qu'elles demandent des horaires amnags. Cela me va trs bien sachant que de mon cot je peux bosser au bureau puis au jardin, et donc vivre comme un homme.


Les femmes *dans la socit occidentale*. C'est la petite prcision que tu oublies (sciemment ?) de faire. Ceci n'a rien  voir avec un trait naturel ou gntique, c'est social  100%, comme le fonctionnement du rite de choix du partenaire sexuel, dans le monde occidental c'est traditionnellement les hommes qui font la cour aux femmes, ce n'est pas le cas partout.




> Malheureusement on est quand mme pas mal dans cette logique anti-machin et de jugements de valeur dans la socit acuelle. Et si tu es un peu sincre, tu dois bien t'apercevoir que tous les sujets ne sont pas tolrs dans l'espace public et mme si tu as des arguments btons et que tu es respectueux.


Parce que le sexisme est encore largement rpandu dans la socit et que la cause premire de la diffrence de traitement est d'ordre culturelle (les relents trs prsents de la vieille France) exactement comme la discrimination  l'embauche ou les traitements aux facis subis par les minorits ethniques.

Du coup ton argument du "c'est pas que social c'est aussi naturel" c'est inaudible et hors de propos, cela concerne peut tre 5% du problme.

----------


## TallyHo

> Du coup ton argument du "c'est pas que social c'est aussi naturel" c'est inaudible et hors de propos, cela concerne peut tre 5% du problme.


Qu'en sais tu que a joue  5% ? C'est clair qu'en rejetant tout ce qui ne va pas dans sons sens en nonant des certitudes, a ne risque pas d'tre audible.

Ce n'est pas hors de propos, c'est mme essentiel de considrer l'humain dans son ensemble, de la base gntique jusqu' son environnement en passant par sa psychologie. Sinon tu passes forcment  ct de quelque chose en ignorant une information.

De plus, en parlant de psycho, je vous rappelle quand mme que le fonctionnement de l'humain est "discriminant". Par exemple, on appartient tous  des groupes sociaux et l'tre humain en sort des groupes de rfrence. Un humain qui a la mme estime pour tous les groupes sociaux, a n'existe pas. Mme avec toute l'ducation qu'on veut, ce n'est pas dans notre logiciel. Et la meilleure preuve, c'est de vous regarder. Est ce que vous pouvez dire honntement que vous considrez tous les groupes de la mme faon ?

Partant de l, comment allez-vous procder pour que les gens estiment tout le monde de la mme faon ? Les africains, asiatiques et europens de la mme faon ? Les jeunes et les vieux de la mme faon ? Les hommes et les femmes de la mme faon ? Etc... Attention, je ne dis pas qu'il faut discriminer, je mets les questions sur la table.

Bien entendu, j'attens un peu d'argumentation et pas une liste de certitudes idologiques avec des yaka-faukon, des estimations  la louche ou dire que les propos de l'interlocuteur sont de la merde (ici je ne parle pas pour toi).

La balle est dans votre camp...  ::):

----------


## Marco46

> Qu'en sais tu que a joue  5% ? C'est clair qu'en rejetant tout ce qui ne va pas dans sons sens en nonant des certitudes, a ne risque pas d'tre audible.


On sait de manire empirique que la domination masculine est purement sociale parce qu'il existe et il a exist des socits o c'tait l'inverse.




> Ce n'est pas hors de propos, c'est mme essentiel de considrer l'humain dans son ensemble, de la base gntique jusqu' son environnement en passant par sa psychologie. Sinon tu passes forcment  ct de quelque chose en ignorant une information.


Mais personne n'a une vision d'ensemble de cet ordre.




> De plus, en parlant de psycho, je vous rappelle quand mme que le fonctionnement de l'humain est "discriminant". Par exemple, on appartient tous  des groupes sociaux et l'tre humain en sort des groupes de rfrence. Un humain qui a la mme estime pour tous les groupes sociaux, a n'existe pas. Mme avec toute l'ducation qu'on veut, ce n'est pas dans notre logiciel.


C'est une ngation totale du libre arbitre. L'ducation, le rationalisme, a fonctionne trs bien.




> Et la meilleure preuve, c'est de vous regarder. Est ce que vous pouvez dire honntement que vous considrez tous les groupes de la mme faon ?


De quel point de vue ? Je veux dire,  propos de quel aspect du groupe ?

Dire que les femmes prfrent la cuisine parce qu'elles sont des femmes, ou qu'elles prfrent les mtiers littraires parce qu'elles ont du mal  faire abstraction de leurs motions c'est du mme ordre que de dire que les noirs prfrent les mtiers manuels parce qu'ils sont plus proche de la bte de somme que de l'tre humain occidental.

C'est le mme mcanisme de pense que le racisme.




> Partant de l, comment allez-vous procder pour que les gens estiment tout le monde de la mme faon ? Les africains, asiatiques et europens de la mme faon ? Les jeunes et les vieux de la mme faon ? Les hommes et les femmes de la mme faon ? Etc... Attention, je ne dis pas qu'il faut discriminer, je mets les questions sur la table.


L'universalisme rpublicain jamais entendu parler ?

J'ai jamais dit que je voulais que tous les peuples du monde adhrent  la philosophie des lumires c'est tout  fait impossible. En revanche que dans un pays comme la France on sorte en quelques gnrations de la domination masculine et du racisme hrit des colonies c'est tout  fait possible. C'est une question d'ducation. L'homme est ce qu'il veut tre.

videmment je ne dis que chaque individu de la socit soit capable d'en sortir mais que la socit dans son ensemble supprime ces comportements dans les grandes largeurs c'est tout  fait possible. Nous ne sommes pas des barbares nous sommes capables de nous contrler un minimum.




> Bien entendu, j'attens un peu d'argumentation et pas une liste de certitudes idologiques avec des yaka-faukon, des estimations  la louche ou dire que les propos de l'interlocuteur sont de la merde (ici je ne parle pas pour toi).


Des certitudes idologiques et des yaka-faukon c'est ce que tu fais  longueur de posts comme tout le monde c'est le principe mme de la discussion.

----------


## maske

> Bien entendu, j'attens un peu d'argumentation et pas une liste de certitudes idologiques avec des yaka-faukon, des estimations  la louche ou dire que les propos de l'interlocuteur sont de la merde (ici je ne parle pas pour toi).


[1] Groult, Benote (1975), Ainsi soit-elle, essay on the social status of women, Paris: B. Grasset. ISBN 9782246001829

[2] de Beauvoir, Simone (1949). Le deuxime sexe [The Second Sex]. NRF essais (in French). 1, Les faits et les mythes [Facts and Myths]. Gallimard. ISBN 9782070205134

[3] de Beauvoir, Simone (1949). Le deuxime sexe. NRF essais (in French). 2 L'exprience vcue [Experience]. Gallimard. ISBN 9782070205141. OCLC 489616596

[4] Joel D, Berman Z, Tavor I, et al. Sex beyond the genitalia: The human brain mosaic. Proceedings of the National Academy of Sciences of the United States of America. 2015;112(50):15468-15473. doi:10.1073/pnas.1509654112

[5] Su R; Rounds J; Armstrong PI, Men and things, women and people: a meta-analysis of sex differences in interests. Psychol Bull.  2009; 135(6):859-84 (ISSN: 1939-1455)

[6] Dclaration Universelle des Droits de l'Homme, https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/D%C3%A...s_de_l%27homme

[7] Convention Europenne des Droits de l'Homme, https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Conven...s_de_l%27homme

Bonne lecture. Tu nous donnera  nouveau ton avis une fois que tu auras fini tout a stp, en prcisant tes arguments ?

Ah mais je sais ce que tu vas me dire ! Ce sont des "idologies" que les "pro-trucs" essaient de nous imposer, "on" nous manipule, etc., etc., je te renvoie donc  ma liste d'arguments fallacieux non exhaustive noncs plus haut qui sont systmatiquement utiliss pour justifier les ingalits hommes/femmes - y compris par toi dans globalement tous tes posts. Tu trouveras d'ailleurs une liste plus complte et argumente dans une partie de ces rfrences.

Et oui, ce sont bien des propos misogynes que toi et d'autres vous tenez ici.

----------


## TallyHo

> Mais personne n'a une vision d'ensemble de cet ordre.


C'est faux. J'ai donn le lien d'un gnticien reconnu que vous m'avez retourn dans la tte avec "c'est de la merde" ou de la caricature. Il a une vision d'ensemble mme si c'est un gnticien. Il ne dit pas que tout est gntique. Encore faut il lire les sources et ne pas tout refuser en bloc...




> C'est une ngation totale du libre arbitre. L'ducation, le rationalisme, a fonctionne trs bien.


Non c'est de la psycho et tu confonds le fond et la forme. L'ducation formatera tes prfrences mais elle ne fera pas en sorte que tu n'en aies pas en ayant une mme estime pour toutes les personnes / idologies / etc...

De plus, c'est quand mme abus (pour ne pas dire de la mauvaise foi) de dire que c'est de la ngation du libre-arbitre alors que j'ai crit  peine deux messages plus haut qu'il ne s'agit pas de tomber dans un dterminisme gntique ou social.

Maintenant je veux bien entendre que tout a est de la fumisterie. Libre  toi de me dmontrer que les groupes sociaux sont une invention ou que les systmes de valeurs sont inexistants. Par contre, il faudra aligner des rfrences srieuses  ::): 




> C'est le mme mcanisme de pense que le racisme.


Quand on caricature les propos, effectivement il est facile de conclure comme a...




> L'universalisme rpublicain jamais entendu parler ?


Tu m'expliques en quoi ca peut changer le fonctionnement psychologique de l'tre humain ? Est ce que les lois contre le racisme ont limin le racisme par exemple ? Il faut arrter d'opposer les concepts, c'est pas ceci OU cela, c'est ceci ET cela.

Il faut bien videmment travailler sur l'ducation et le cadre. Mais c'est absurde de croire que a suffit et il faut aussi parler des autres piliers fondateurs de l'humain. Sauf que ds que tu parles gntique ou identit (comprendre la dfinition psy ici, rien  voir avec l'identit nationale), on t'accuse tout de suite de dterministe, de raciste (preuve qu'ils n'ont rien capt  la notion d'identit) et autres doux noms d'oiseau. En tout cas, pour l'espace public car la mentalit est autre chez les chercheurs et les vrais intellectuels (c'est  dire pas BHL ou Zemmour ou D'Ormesson).

D'ailleurs on en a eu un exemple assez parlant rcemment avec la fermeture du centre de dradicalisation. Ils ont cru que a suffirait de leur taper sur les doigts en les duquant  la Rpublique. Grave erreur... La radicalit est enfoui bien plus profondment, c'est presque au niveau identitaire, on est au bas-niveau l.

Alors le terrorisme n'a rien  voir avec le sujet mais a montre bien que de ne pas agir  tous les niveaux est idiot, a ne mne qu' l'chec.

----------


## RyzenOC

Si il y'a 1% de femmes dans les promos d'informatiques c'est que les femmes n'aiment tous simplement pas l'informatique.

C'est la seul explication que je trouve, les explications lies aux dogmes, cultures, pressions social, c'est du pipo. Je connais aucune femmes  qui ont a interdit de faire de l'info.
J'ai dj demand  pleins de femmes pourquoi elles n'ont pas fait d'info elles me disent toutes que "cela ne les intressent pas" ou "sa me soul".

Mon avis n'est pas reprsentatif de l'ensemble du pays mais j'ai cependant pas encore vue d'tude montrant que l'on n'incite clairement pas les femmes  aller en info.
Chaque femmes est libre d'apprendre  coder ou  faire une partie de Doom. Pourtant ma femme n'en a cure de ces conneries. Elles joue  ces merdes de candy crush sur smartphones, mais jamais  un vrai jeu sur un pc fixe. Pourtant c'est pas faute de l'avoir incit de toute mes forces  le faire.

L'ide que cela soit biologique ne me parait pas absurde. Hypothse que je viens dinventer : L'homme ne pouvant pas faire d'enfant, ces hormones le poussent peut tre   avoir le besoin de crer quelque chose, de crer un logiciel, un robot, un personnage virtuel, ce que n'a pas besoin de faire la femme.

----------


## BenoitM

> Si il y'a 1% de femmes dans les promos d'informatiques c'est que les femmes n'aiment tous simplement pas l'informatique.
> 
> C'est la seul explication que je trouve, les explications lies aux dogmes, cultures, pressions social, c'est du pipo. Je connais aucune femmes  qui ont a interdit de faire de l'info.
> J'ai dj demand  pleins de femmes pourquoi elles n'ont pas fait d'info elles me disent toutes que "cela ne les intressent pas" ou "sa me soul".
> 
> Mon avis n'est pas reprsentatif de l'ensemble du pays mais j'ai cependant pas encore vue d'tude montrant que l'on n'incite clairement pas les femmes  aller en info.
> Chaque femmes est libre d'apprendre  coder ou  faire une partie de Doom. Pourtant ma femme n'en a cure de ces conneries. Elles joue  ces merdes de candy crush sur smartphones, mais jamais  un vrai jeu sur un pc fixe. Pourtant c'est pas faute de l'avoir incit de toute mes forces  le faire.
> 
> L'ide que cela soit biologique ne me parait pas absurde. Hypothse que je viens dinventer : L'homme ne pouvant pas faire d'enfant, ces hormones le poussent peut tre   avoir le besoin de crer quelque chose, de crer un logiciel, un robot, un personnage virtuel, ce que n'a pas besoin de faire la femme.


Ah toutes les femmes que tu connais non jamais t conditionn?
Elles n'ont pas uniquement reu des poupes pendant leurs enfances pendant que leurs frres recevaient des voitures?
Elles n'ont jamais vu de catalogues ou les filles jouaient  la poupe et les garons aux voitures?
Elles n'ont jamais vu de publicit ou la femme est la pro du mnage? (tu as dj regarder de vielles pub? c'est impressionnant la misogynie qu'il y avait et personne ne trouvais ca choquant  l'poque  :;): 
Elles n'ont jamais vu de film ou l'informaticien de service est toujours un bigleux ?  ::): 

perso moi l'informatique ca m'intresse uniquement parce que c'est un moyen d'avoir un job qui paye bien, je dois tre  moiti femme :p

ps : Je pense que ta femme pense la mme chose de Doom c'est un jeu de merde o on passe son temps  tuer des monstres...  :;): 




> Tu m'expliques en quoi ca peut changer le fonctionnement psychologique de l'tre humain ? Est ce que les lois contre le racisme ont limin le racisme par exemple ? Il faut arrter d'opposer les concepts, c'est pas ceci OU cela, c'est ceci ET cela.


Il a quand mme fortement diminuer part rapport  l'poque  :;): 
Sinon on a aussi changer le statut de la femme.
Petit rappel il y a 65 ans les femmes n'avaient pas le droit de vote, ne pouvais pas avoir de compte bancaire, ect 
Je suis pas sur qu'il y a encore beaucoup de mecs qui pensent comme "avant" 

De plus il fau

----------


## TallyHo

> Ce sont des "idologies" que les "pro-trucs" essaient de nous imposer, "on" nous manipule, etc., etc.,


Sauf que tu rponds compltement  ct, c'est l'inconvnient de sortir les propos du contexte.

Je demandais des arguments pour me dmontrer que l'tre humain est compltement impartial et comment vous pensez changer les humains en agissant uniquement sur l'ducation alors qu'il y a des niveaux bien plus profonds que vous minimisez.

Tu auras beau envoyer Simone  un macho, a ne servira  rien. Au contraire, tu vas provoquer un effet boomerang qui va renforcer sa croyance. Il faut dj dmonter cette croyance avant d'duquer.




> je te renvoie donc  ma liste d'arguments fallacieux non exhaustive noncs plus haut


Je te renvoie  ma rponse qui a suivi...




> Et oui, ce sont bien des propos misogynes que toi et d'autres vous tenez ici.


Ca s'quilibre avec ta stigmatisation...  ::roll:: 

On discute en vous proposant des arguments sur le fond et vos rponses sont en partie sur des jugements de valeurs et au niveau personnel en sous-entendant que nous serions racistes, sexistes ou mysogines. De telles ractions prouvent que vous tes heurts dans vos convictions et donc vous tes en partie sur un discours idologique.

Et au final, je n'ai toujours pas de rponse  ma question : quelles sont les solutions pour liminer en masse les biais, les croyances et autres appartenance de groupes ? Et faire que tout le monde aime tout le monde de la mme faon ?

Sortons un peu de l'anglisme et des rquisitoires, c'est facile de prendre la position du Procureur et de bombarder ceux qui proposent d'autres voies de rflexion. Allez les gars et les filles (non je suis mysogine  ::aie:: ), exposez vous un peu et rpondez aux questions  ::):

----------


## TallyHo

> Il a quand mme fortement diminuer part rapport  l'poque


Ce n'est pas parce que tu ne vois plus les problmes s'exprimer qu'ils ne sont plus l, ils sont latents, endormis par des contraintes morales ou juridiques. Sauf qu'ils grossissent en sous-sol, jusqu' dborder et  nous pter  la gueule. Je ne m'talerais pas plus pour ne pas dvier le sujet mais il suffit de regarder ce qui se passe actuellement au niveau politique et socital. Et tout a pourquoi ? Parce que, encore une fois, on a refus de voir ce qui se passe en sous-sol et on a uniquement mis des rustines en surface.

----------


## maske

> Sauf que tu rponds compltement  ct, c'est l'inconvnient de sortir les propos du contexte.


Non je ne les ai pas sortis du contexte. Ce sont tes messages que je cite, quand tu me rponds. Ils sont prsents l sur le sujet, il suffit de les relire.




> Je demandais des arguments pour me dmontrer que l'tre humain est compltement impartial et comment vous pensez changer les humains en agissant uniquement sur l'ducation alors qu'il y a des niveaux bien plus profonds que vous minimisez.


Ha ha ! Alors voil : quels sont les niveaux plus profonds qui sont minimiss ? On parle de quoi exactement, et, s'il te plat, je fais l'effort de te proposer une courte bibliographie - j'aimerais aussi quelque chose  lire.




> Tu auras beau envoyer Simone  un macho, a ne servira  rien. Au contraire, tu vas provoquer un effet boomerang qui va renforcer sa croyance. Il faut dj dmonter cette croyance avant d'duquer.


Il y a 7 rfrences, la premire tant Benoite Groult qui t'en tartine des dizaines dans son livre. Est-ce que tu l'a lu ? Et comment tu veux dmonter une croyance sans duquer, en particulier les prjugs qui sont vhiculs par l'ducation ????




> Je te renvoie  ma rponse qui a suivi...


Ouai, euh laquelle ? Tu as juste lud le sujet. 





> Ca s'quilibre avec ta stigmatisation...


Non mais argumenter comme quoi les femmes sont infrieures aux hommes, c'est misogyne, a n'est pas un jugement de valeur ni de la stigmatisation...





> On discute en vous proposant des arguments sur le fond et vos rponses sont en partie sur des jugements de valeurs et au niveau personnel en sous-entendant que nous serions racistes, sexistes ou mysogines. De telles ractions prouvent que vous tes heurts dans vos convictions et donc vous tes en partie sur un discours idologique.


Quels arguments de fond ?? Qu'il y a des causes "naturelles" qui font que les femmes et les hommes ont des aptitudes diffrentes, que a justifie que les femmes se censurent, qu'elles soient moins promues, qu'elles aient moins de postes  responsabilit, des salaires infrieurs  ceux des hommes et qu'elles soient moins tailles pour certains mtiers ? 

Quels sont ces arguments ? Peux-tu les rsumer rapidement en quelques points ? L'origine de la discorde est le pamphlet de l'imbcile de chez google qui explique qu'il existe des causes gntiques  l'inaptitude des femmes  certains mtiers. Quels sont les arguments, avec rfrences si possibles, qui vont dans ce sens ?





> Et au final, je n'ai toujours pas de rponse  ma question : quelles sont les solutions pour liminer en masse les biais, les croyances et autres appartenance de groupes ? Et faire que tout le monde aime tout le monde de la mme faon ?


Eh bah par exemple je t'ai fil une liste de bouquins et d'articles scientifiques. Normalement, c'est le max qu'on puisse faire quand on change entre intellectuels. Tu les as lu ? Tu en penses quoi ?

Tu notes qu'on se fiche que "tout le monde aime tout le monde", "on" (oui encore eux !) veut qu'il n'y ait pas d'ingalits entre les femmes et les hommes.




> Sortons un peu de l'anglisme et des rquisitoires, c'est facile de prendre la position du Procureur et de bombarder ceux qui proposent d'autres voies de rflexion. Allez les gars et les filles (non je suis mysogine ), exposez vous un peu et rpondez aux questions


L'anglisme, c'est  dire le fait de croire navement quelque chose et de rfuter tout argument qui va dans le sens contraire ? C'est ce que tu fais non ? Je te renvoie  ma petite bibliographie qui dveloppe des analyses et des recherches trs srieuses et trs pousses. a n'est donc pas de la croyance, et a n'est certainement pas anglique puisque c'est pes et rflchi. Voil ma rponse, voil mes arguments de fond, tu n'as qu' lire.

Ah, et sinon, c'est *misogyne* le mot.

----------


## maske

> [...] Pourtant ma femme n'en a cure de ces conneries. [...] L'ide que cela soit biologique ne me parait pas absurde. [...]


Euuh... en gros tu es en train de nous expliquer que ta femme est plus intelligente que toi ?

----------


## Chauve souris

> Si il y'a 1% de femmes dans les promos d'informatiques c'est que les femmes n'aiment tous simplement pas l'informatique.
> 
> C'est la seul explication que je trouve, les explications lies aux dogmes, cultures, pressions social, c'est du pipo. Je connais aucune femmes  qui ont a interdit de faire de l'info.
> J'ai dj demand  pleins de femmes pourquoi elles n'ont pas fait d'info elles me disent toutes que "cela ne les intressent pas" ou "sa me soul".
> 
> Mon avis n'est pas reprsentatif de l'ensemble du pays mais j'ai cependant pas encore vue d'tude montrant que l'on n'incite clairement pas les femmes  aller en info.
> Chaque femmes est libre d'apprendre  coder ou  faire une partie de Doom. Pourtant ma femme n'en a cure de ces conneries. Elles joue  ces merdes de candy crush sur smartphones, mais jamais  un vrai jeu sur un pc fixe. Pourtant c'est pas faute de l'avoir incit de toute mes forces  le faire.
> 
> L'ide que cela soit biologique ne me parait pas absurde. Hypothse que je viens dinventer : L'homme ne pouvant pas faire d'enfant, ces hormones le poussent peut tre   avoir le besoin de crer quelque chose, de crer un logiciel, un robot, un personnage virtuel, ce que n'a pas besoin de faire la femme.


On avait eu des divergences sur d'autres sujets mais l je suis entirement d'accord avec toi. je pense qu'en disant qu'en deux ans de boutique je n'ai jamais rencontr une jeune fille ou une femme s'intressant, par got personnel,  l'informatique me parait, il me semble, reprsentatif.

"a me soule" fut d'ailleurs l'expression d'une franaise, rencontre au Paraguay, qui avait eu, un temps, la vellit de s'y installer. Elle a chang d'avis et elle a bien fait car elle tait incapable de la moindre autonomie. Pas seulement au niveau technique d'ailleurs. Elle s'embtait  coltiner des euros, et risquait de se les faire voler, alors que je lui dmontrais, relev de banque  l'appui, que tirer des picaillons  une machine t'as pas cent balles avec sa carte VISA tait plus intressant que de passer par une boutique de change. Elle m'a sorti "C'est *mon* argent et j'en fait ce que j'en veux !". Avec a...

Perturb par ses rflexions je demandais son avis  un ami, htro pur sucre, qui connaissait mieux les mammifres que moi. "Mais c'est une femme !", s'est-il exclam en riant, "c'est un comportement courant, normal que a te perturbe". Je dois aussi dire que j'ai rencontr aussi des exceptions, souvent des lesbis ou seulement des femmes de caractre. Les lesbis, a se comprend, il n'y a pas d'hommes dans leur vie, juste des copains extrieurs, elles ont appris  tre autonomes et je m'entends gnralement trs bien avec elles. Je ne sais pas si elles ont apprivois l'informatique et ont du plaisir avec les jeux vidos de haute qualit scnaristique dont on dispose aujourd'hui. L'ordinaire du genre est incapable de faire la moindre bricole qui ncessite l'emploi d'un tournevis et la rponse est classique : "Attendez, je demande  mon mari".

Pauvres maris... Mais la dure ncessit darwinienne de la reproduction de l'espce se fout pas mal du bien tre des individus. Mais vous avez de la chance, mes biquets, vous avez peut-tre t, dans une vie passe, ou le serez dans une vie  venir, rincarn dans une mante religieuse mle et l je vous souhaite bien du plaisir avec votre tendre et douce qui vous trouvera...  croquer  ::aie::

----------


## TallyHo

> quels sont les niveaux plus profonds qui sont minimiss ?


Je ne vais pas me rpter, relis les messages sur ce sujet et l'autre qui est dans la continuit de celui-ci.




> j'aimerais aussi quelque chose  lire.


Tu en as et mme mieux que a,  couter. Mme rflexion qu'au-dessus.




> Il y a 7 rfrences, la premire tant Benoite Groult qui t'en tartine des dizaines dans son livre. Est-ce que tu l'a lu ?


Non et pour une simple raison : citer des auteurs engags dans une cause pour expliquer cette mme cause, c'est tre juge et partie, c'est un biais de confirmation.

Pour les droits de l'homme, tu me rponds sur le cadre moral et/ou lgal alors que je te parle de la nature de l'homme, a n'a aucun rapport. Une dclaration ne changera pas la nature d'un homme. Si c'tait le cas, il suffirait de dclarer que nous ne voulons plus de voleurs, de meurtriers, etc... et tous nos problmes seraient rsolus.

Pour ton tude, je ne peux pas la prendre en considration dans notre change. Le test RIASEC met en lumire les intrts professionnels mais il n'explique pas les causes et le pourquoi des traits de personnalit dominants. Hors mon propos est bien sur le pourquoi depuis quelques messages dj.




> Non mais argumenter comme quoi les femmes sont infrieures aux hommes, c'est misogyne, a n'est pas un jugement de valeur ni de la stigmatisation...


Quote needed...




> Ah, et sinon, c'est *misogyne* le mot.


Rgle bien connue sur le net :
Quand tu n'as plus d'argument, attaque l'orthographe.
 :;): 

On a eu quelques pages de discussion intressante en vitant les cueils habituels. Je crois mme avoir vu un membre se fliciter de la tenue des dbats. Si a peut continuer comme a...

----------


## TallyHo

> Et comment tu veux dmonter une croyance sans duquer, en particulier les prjugs qui sont vhiculs par l'ducation ?


J'ai oubli de rpondre l-dessus car tu as bien fait de reprendre, je suis all un peu trop vite. Donc tu as raison, il faut bien qu'il y ait un stimulus pour crer ou modifier une croyance, une nouvelle info, une nouvelle ducation ou que sais-je encore. Finalement on est dans un systme interactif, je capte une info, je forme ma croyance qui resurgit en acte, ce qui va gnrer d'autres vnements  emmagasiner, ce qui va former  nouveau une pense / croyance, etc...

Sauf que ! Il y a diffrents niveaux : Spirituel -> Identit -> Valeurs / Croyances -> Capacits -> Comportement -> Environnement. Ce n'est pas de moi bien sur, Robert Dilts pour la rfrence.

Plus le niveau est bas et plus ce sera dur de le modifier, tu comprends bien qu'il est difficile de modifier l'identit et plus facile de modifier l'environnement. Par ailleurs, l'impact de la modification est en rapport avec le niveau aussi. Un changement d'identit aura un impact beaucoup plus fort sur la personne. Tu auras beau modifier un environnement, si tu as une conviction ancre sur un niveau infrieur, tu vas te casser les dents.

Pour reprendre l'exemple de Benoit, les femmes ont eu le droit de vote, l'avortement, etc..., donc c'est un changement d'environnement (dernier niveau). C'est trs bien mais qu'est ce que a a chang dans le fond ? Rien... Sinon vous ne seriez pas l  prtendre qu'il y a des ingalits.

C'est comme ce que je disais plus haut, est ce que la loi a empch les crimes ? Et tu pourras durcir la loi comme on l'a fait maintes fois, tu auras toujours des crimes. Et pourquoi ? Parce qu'on n'agit pas au bon niveau encore une fois... 

Sauf que cette discussion est quasiment impossible  tenir en face de politiciens clientlistes. Ils ne se mettront jamais  dos la dictature bien-pensante qui devient hystrique  la simple prononciation du mot "identit" ou mme tous les mots qui sont en-dessous du Comportement.

----------


## RyzenOC

> Euuh... en gros tu es en train de nous expliquer que ta femme est plus intelligente que toi ?


Tu insinue que jouer  des jeux vidos sur pc c'est tre un abrutis ?
J'ai essay de faire jouer ma femmes  des jeux sur pc, mais elle n'aime pas, c'est tous ce que j'ai voulue dire. Par contre elle joue  des jeux sur smartphones.
Meme chose avec ces copines, the elder scroll, witcher, doom, arma, python c, html... elles s'en tapent toute comme de l'an 40. Elles prfrent aller faire les soldes dans des magasins de vtements. Je n'y peut rien si elles suivent  la lettre les strotypes sexistes, j'ai essaye de l'ouvrir sur autre chose.




> Ah toutes les femmes que tu connais non jamais t conditionn?
> Elles n'ont pas uniquement reu des poupes pendant leurs enfances pendant que leurs frres recevaient des voitures?
> Elles n'ont jamais vu de catalogues ou les filles jouaient  la poupe et les garons aux voitures?
> Elles n'ont jamais vu de publicit ou la femme est la pro du mnage? (tu as dj regarder de vielles pub? c'est impressionnant la misogynie qu'il y avait et personne ne trouvais ca choquant  l'poque 
> Elles n'ont jamais vu de film ou l'informaticien de service est toujours un bigleux ?


Oui et ? ne pas en faire son mtier est une chose, ne pas s'y intresser n'a rien a voir avec le conditionnement.
Et oui je regarde les vielles pub et voila ce que je vois moi :
apple 1984, la femme qui dlivre les hommes


pareil on vois pleins de femmes ici aussi



ces pubs datent, aujourd'hui les femmes ayant vues ces pubs ont l'age d'avoir fini leurs tudes et pourtant on les retrouvent pas en informatique...

----------


## Invit

> Pour reprendre l'exemple de Benoit, les femmes ont eu le droit de vote, l'avortement, etc..., donc c'est un changement d'environnement (dernier niveau). C'est trs bien mais qu'est ce que a a chang dans le fond ? Rien... Sinon vous ne seriez pas l  prtendre qu'il y a des ingalits.


Les ingalits sont moindres. La femme  une place plus proche de celle de l'homme au sein de la socit. Qu'est-ce qui n'a pas chang au juste selon toi ? Et je rappelle encore une fois que les ingalits existent bel et bien au niveau des salaires. Il ne s'agit pas d'une simple hypothse contestable.
@RyzenOC : Parce que jouer  des jeux pour smartphone c'est entretenir les strotypes sur les femmes ? Alors la plupart des gars jouent  des jeux pour filles.

----------


## maske

> Les ingalits sont moindres. La femme  une place plus proche de celle de l'homme au sein de la socit. Qu'est-ce qui n'a pas chang au juste selon toi ? Et je rappelle encore une fois que les ingalits existent bel et bien au niveau des salaires. Il ne s'agit pas d'une simple hypothse contestable.
> @RyzenOC : Parce que jouer  des jeux pour smartphone c'est entretenir les strotypes sur les femmes ? Alors la plupart des gars jouent  des jeux pour filles.


Je pense que c'est peine perdue. Regarde comment ils rpondent... mets les face  leurs contradictions (comme tu le fais) et ils te rpondront soit  cot, soit en amplifiant leur propos sans prendre en compte les tiens. Au mieux tu sera nave, au pire une idologue qui veut imposer sa vision des choses (dans les deux cas une conne). Donnes leur des rfrences (livres et/ou recherches scientifiques) et ils te diront que ce sont des analyses qui ne tiennent pas, car elles prennent parti et donc sont biaises - au passage c'est totalement fou de lire a ici  ::D:  Demandes de prciser les propos, en esprant les prendre au pige - car cela serait facile - et ils te diront que t'as qu' tout relire et/ou que c'est vident. Enfin, et c'est le mieux : en fait c'est parce que t'as pas assez rflchi, et que t'as pas creus le propos donc c'est normal que tu sois largue.

Du coup, je vais te rpondre  toi. Si tu ne l'as pas lu, je te conseille "Ainsi soit elle", de Benote Groult. C'est un essai. On est pas oblig d'tre d'accord avec ce qu'elle dit. Personnellement a m'a permis de mettre des mots (les siens) sur un malaise, celui d'une ingalit et d'un mpris des femme latent dans notre socit. Tellement latent que a semble tout  fait normal.

Par exemple, les avances des dernires annes ont bien fait diminuer les ingalits hommes/femmes. Mais quand la biologie avance et dmonte tous les arguments possibles et imaginables sur les prjugs, on se retrouve avec un gugus qui annonce de tout son aplomb et tout tranquillement  la tl que donner des salaires quivalents aux hommes et aux femmes serait un suicide conomique ! Voir l'actualit trs rcente. Les entreprises ne sont pas prtes pour a ! Eh oui, on trouve toujours quelque chose. Pour le bien de la socit, il serait plus sage que les femmes soient moins bien payes. Et trop de monde trouve a normal.

Moi je propose donc une solution : pour les 20 annes  venir, diminuons proportionnellement le salaire des hommes et augmentons proportionnellement celui des femmes. Comme cela, nous rduisons une injustice tout en prservant l'conomie ! Et que les hommes se rassurent, les entreprises auront 20 ans pour rattrapper en douceur cet cart, et survivre  cet insurmontable exploit.

Chacun son tour non ?

----------


## fredinkan

> Et je rappelle encore une fois que les ingalits existent bel et bien au niveau des salaires.


En suisse cet argument revient galement souvent. Y compris dans mon domaine.

Pourtant, je ne sais pas comment c'est ct France mais ce doit tre un peu pareil, dans le domaine dans lequel j'volue il y a toujours une part de ngociation salariale. Si tu ngocie en dessous (car tu te sous-estime) et bien c'est un peu tant pis pour toi (si le patron est prt  te donner x, mais que tu ne demande que x-y, il va te donner x-y... Il est pas fou).
Idem pour le fait de ne pas aller demander une augmentation.

Selon les stats de l'ofs, on voit bien la diffrence homme-femme, cependant c'est bien plus centr sur la peur qu'ont les femmes de demander plus (ou de demander une augmentation), mme si a ne leur serait surement pas refus.
A plus forte raison que gnralement les augmentations sont demandes directement aux RH qui sont en majeure partie composes de femmes...


Si on veut rellement arriver  une quit au niveau des salaires, je pense il faudrait dj arrter toutes les pubs faisant croire aux femmes qu'elles sont moins bien que rellement. Et ce n'est pas qu' faire au niveau professionnel, mais galement au niveau priv : Il suffit de voir tous les problmes lis aux ados qui ont de gros problmes d'anorexie...
Aprs certains diront que les hommes sont moins impacts par leur image, et c'est, je pense, l o commence le dbat hormonale / go / biologique / environnement / whatever

----------


## Jonyjack

> J'ai essay de faire jouer ma femmes  des jeux sur pc, mais elle n'aime pas, c'est tous ce que j'ai voulue dire. Par contre elle joue  des jeux sur smartphones.
> Meme chose avec ces copines, the elder scroll, witcher, doom, arma, python c, html... elles s'en tapent toute comme de l'an 40. Elles prfrent aller faire les soldes dans des magasins de vtements. Je n'y peut rien si elles suivent  la lettre les strotypes sexistes, j'ai essaye de l'ouvrir sur autre chose.


Ma conjointe joue sur PC et PS4 (Tomb Raider, Horizon, Skyrim, Destiny, Mortal Kombat...), sur smartphone (jeux de gestion free to play), a appris vite fait le C# (vraiment vite fait, pour voir  quoi a ressemble) et adore le shopping et autres sorties entre filles (coiffure, ongles, etc...). Et elle travaille dans le mdical (ce qui lui plait le plus, de sa propre voix, c'est le contact social). Bref tout a pour dire que les strotypes ne sont pas ncessairement exclusifs entre eux. 

Je ne saurai dire avec certitude pourquoi il y a bien moins de joueuses hardcore ou de programmeuses, mais comme d'autres je trouve stupide la discrimination "positive". C'est comme les rapports que fournissent les grosses entreprises sur leurs quotas ou Macron qui se flicite de la parit homme/femme au gouvernement. C'est dbile et ils s'en flicitent.

----------


## TallyHo

> Qu'est-ce qui n'a pas chang au juste selon toi ?


Je ne sais pas... Les femmes qui se plaignent de plus en plus des frotteurs dans le mtro. Les hrones des mangas et jeux vidos qui ne sont que des paires de boobs. De l'hypersexualisation des petites filles (mini-miss par exemple). De ceux qui voudraient que le ventre des femmes soit comme les mains des ouvriers. Des trucs comme a quoi...




> Et je rappelle encore une fois que les ingalits existent bel et bien au niveau des salaires.


Le salaire, c'est autre chose. Quand tu peux quantifier et mesurer, c'est plus facile d'agir dj. Un mme chelon doit tre pay de la mme faon, homme ou femme sinon la boite doit se faire avoiner. D'ailleurs, il faudrait aussi demander des comptes aux Syndicats et  l'Inspection du Travail  ce niveau l car ils sont obligatoirement au courant des abus ou ils peuvent l'tre car ils ont une vue sur les comptes et/ou un change avec les salaris.

Mais pour le recrutement, c'est compliqu car subjectif. Exemple : La Mosque de ma ville est en travaux, tu ne vois pas un europen sur le chantier. Discrimination ou prfrence naturelle pour des semblables ? On peut trouver d'autres exemples, je parlais du personnel trs fminin de L'Oral par exemple. Pourtant ce genre de choses ne vous choque pas, votre indignation est  sens unique. Pourquoi ?

----------


## Invit

> Je pense que c'est peine perdue. Regarde comment ils rpondent... mets les face  leurs contradictions (comme tu le fais) et ils te rpondront soit  cot, soit en amplifiant leur propos sans prendre en compte les tiens. Au mieux tu sera nave, au pire une idologue qui veut imposer sa vision des choses (dans les deux cas une conne). Donnes leur des rfrences (livres et/ou recherches scientifiques) et ils te diront que ce sont des analyses qui ne tiennent pas, car elles prennent parti et donc sont biaises - au passage c'est totalement fou de lire a ici  Demandes de prciser les propos, en esprant les prendre au pige - car cela serait facile - et ils te diront que t'as qu' tout relire et/ou que c'est vident. Enfin, et c'est le mieux : en fait c'est parce que t'as pas assez rflchi, et que t'as pas creus le propos donc c'est normal que tu sois largue.


Ah mais je m'en rends bien compte, je n'interviens plus sur ce fil sauf pour en rajouter une mini couche de temps en temps, pour le principe quoi  ::D: 




> Du coup, je vais te rpondre  toi. Si tu ne l'as pas lu, je te conseille "Ainsi soit elle", de Benote Groult. C'est un essai. On est pas oblig d'tre d'accord avec ce qu'elle dit. Personnellement a m'a permis de mettre des mots (les siens) sur un malaise, celui d'une ingalit et d'un mpris des femme latent dans notre socit. Tellement latent que a semble tout  fait normal.


Merci ! Je n'ai pas encore lu, je vais m'y mettre (quand j'aurai termin la compagnie des glaces  autre registre mais qui, maintenant que j'y pense, aborde aussi la discrimination de faon trs froide et raliste).




> Par exemple, les avances des dernires annes ont bien fait diminuer les ingalits hommes/femmes. Mais quand la biologie avance et dmonte tous les arguments possibles et imaginables sur les prjugs, on se retrouve avec un gugus qui annonce de tout son aplomb et tout tranquillement  la tl que donner des salaires quivalents aux hommes et aux femmes serait un suicide conomique ! Voir l'actualit trs rcente. Les entreprises ne sont pas prtes pour a ! Eh oui, on trouve toujours quelque chose. Pour le bien de la socit, il serait plus sage que les femmes soient moins bien payes. Et trop de monde trouve a normal.


Fut un temps pas si lointain, j'tais anti-fministe parce que, vivant dans une petite bulle confortable, c'tait un problme qui m'tait parfaitement tranger. Je n'ai pas du tout connu ce problme dans mon enfance et adolescence. Les machistes faisaient partie de cette caste de cons que je ne frquentais pas : les beaufs. Dans ce contexte, les fministes me semblaient remuer inutilement la fange au risque de dclarer la guerre, puisqu'elles ne pouvaient s'adresser qu'aux beaufs, cette caste minoritaire et inoffensive. J'ai compris quand je suis arrive dans les milieux que je n'aurais pas forcment frquent de moi-mme,  commencer par la fac en licence LEA. Pourtant, les langues, le commerce, c'est plutt un truc de nanas (sauf depuis que les salaires des commerciaux ont dcoll, maintenant, c'est un mtier mixte). En master de traduction, je suis revenue vers un no man's land mixte, les filles russissaient autant les preuves d'informatique que les gars (de mmoire, perl, VBA, XML et ses frangins, Java et autres, programme bien fourni). Nouvelle dsillusion en entrant dans le monde professionnel o cette sorte de complaisance est vraiment trs prsente. C'est trs bien de tourner  l'motion ! Il en faut  ::lol:: 

Le truc, c'est que ce n'est pas prs de changer, puisque les problmes sont bien plus profonds que a. Les ingalits de salaire ne sont que le reflet des ingalits de salaires absolues que  nous connaissons, le problme des enfants vient du fait qu'on considre, dans notre culte de la russite, les enfants comme un problme, et les bonshommes qui mprisent les femmes mprisent en fait tout autant leurs homologues masculins sous d'autres prtextes. Bref, inutile d'esprer du bon sens dans une socit qui se fonde sur l'ingalit. Le mieux que je puisse faire, c'est rler de temps en temps, juste pour mon bon plaisir  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Invit

> Le salaire, c'est autre chose. Quand tu peux quantifier et mesurer, c'est plus facile d'agir dj. Un mme chelon doit tre pay de la mme faon, homme ou femme sinon la boite doit se faire avoiner. D'ailleurs, il faudrait aussi demander des comptes aux Syndicats et  l'Inspection du Travail  ce niveau l car ils sont obligatoirement au courant des abus ou ils peuvent l'tre car ils ont une vue sur les comptes et/ou un change avec les salaris.
> 
> Mais pour le recrutement, c'est compliqu car subjectif.


Mais justement ils t'expliquent que les salaires sont ingaux parce que les mtiers qui paient sont des mtiers d'homme ! 




> Exemple : La Mosque de ma ville est en travaux, tu ne vois pas un europen sur le chantier. Discrimination ou prfrence naturelle pour des semblables ? On peut trouver d'autres exemples, je parlais du personnel trs fminin de L'Oral par exemple. Pourtant ce genre de choses ne vous choque pas, votre indignation est  sens unique. Pourquoi ?


Pourquoi tu ne poses pas la question avant d'affirmer que notre indignation est  sens unique ?

----------


## Invit

> Si on veut rellement arriver  une quit au niveau des salaires, je pense il faudrait dj arrter toutes les pubs faisant croire aux femmes qu'elles sont moins bien que rellement. Et ce n'est pas qu' faire au niveau professionnel, mais galement au niveau priv : Il suffit de voir tous les problmes lis aux ados qui ont de gros problmes d'anorexie...


Tout une culture, la femme est entr dans le monde du travail il y a relativement peu de temps. Avec ses jupettes, ses seins et ses longs cheveux, elle est dcorative. C'est tout un mode de vie qu'il faut changer.

----------


## fredinkan

> Tout une culture, la femme est entr dans le monde du travail il y a relativement peu de temps. Avec ses jupettes, ses seins et ses longs cheveux, elle est dcorative. C'est tout un mode de vie qu'il faut changer.


A commencer par ce qui les touche le plus : pub et magasines.

N'ayant pas beaucoup regard la TV ces dernires annes (et ayant retent dernirement), je suis toujours tonn d'un truc..

Pourquoi voit-on toujours des femmes  moiti  poil pour des pubs qui devraient toucher justement des femmes ?? 
En thorie les publicitaires se basent sur ce que veulent la cible. Hors, l, c'est soit  contre-courant, soit la majorit des femmes veut effectivement renvoyer l'image de la femme objet ?

----------


## TallyHo

> Pourquoi tu ne poses pas la question avant d'affirmer que notre indignation est  sens unique ?


Parce qu'on a dj eu la conversation et quand on a vu pass des critiques sur l'homme blanc... Mais si vous voulez prciser, n'hsitez pas. Par contre, je suis tonn de ne pas voir de commentaire sur la premire partie du message.

----------


## Invit

> A commencer par ce qui les touche le plus : pub et magasines.
> 
> N'ayant pas beaucoup regard la TV ces dernires annes (et ayant retent dernirement), je suis toujours tonn d'un truc..
> 
> Pourquoi voit-on toujours des femmes  moiti  poil pour des pubs qui devraient toucher justement des femmes ?? 
> En thorie les publicitaires se basent sur ce que veulent la cible. Hors, l, c'est soit  contre-courant, soit la majorit des femmes veut effectivement renvoyer l'image de la femme objet ?


Parce qu'une femme non conditionne n'achterait jamais un produit pour s'piler. a ne sert  rien. Il faut forcment lui dire que c'est obligatoire. Imagine l'industrie qui tomberait si les femmes n'avaient pas besoin de se maquiller, de se parfumer et de porter des vtements inconfortables. 
De mme, aucun homme n'utiliserait de gel pour les cheveux si a ne lui donnait pas une image de vainqueur. Pour avoir sa promotion, un coup de gel et hop, le tour est jou  ::lol:: 
Ils pourraient faire la mme chose avec les nanas, mais trangement, demander une promotion en mettant en avant ses atouts physiques n'est pas trs bien vu.

----------


## TallyHo

> C'est tout un mode de vie qu'il faut changer.


Je relance ma question : pouvez-vous nous expliquer comment vous pensez procder ? Il va falloir lutter contre les croyances individuelles, contre la socit, contre le march, etc... Et pire que a, passer au-dessus des intrts qui ont en que foutre de notre bien-tre. Je veux bien entendre les propositions  part l'ternelle ritournelle de l'ducation. C'est un volet mais c'est loin d'tre le seul. Donc j'attends votre programme de campagne  ::):

----------


## Invit

> Parce qu'on a dj eu la conversation et quand on a vu pass des critiques sur l'homme blanc... Mais si vous voulez prciser, n'hsitez pas. Par contre, je suis tonn de ne pas voir de commentaire sur la premire partie du message.


Je ne me souviens pas de cette conversation. 
Concernant la premire partie de ton message, je n'ai rien rpondu parce que je suis d'accord. L'image de la femme  la tloche est lamentable, ce qui entretient les strotypes. Cela dit, l'image de l'homme est galement lamentable  la tl (la tlralit est mixte, et on me souffle qu'Hanouna serait bien un mle), alors l dessus, je dirais ex aequo. Si a ne tenait qu' moi, ces missions n'existeraient pas.

----------


## TallyHo

> Je ne me souviens pas de cette conversation.


Je ne te vouvoie pas encore, le "vous" etait  destination de ceux qui ne sont pas d'accord.

Donc on a dj eu cette conversation avec la critique de l'homme blanc pour une partie, ainsi que le lot de jugements personnels habituels qu'on avait russi  viter jusque l en nous faisant insulter de misogyne, de raciste et qu'on te prendrait pour une "conne" (selon les mots de l'auteur)...

D'ailleurs tu as sembl valider ce dernier point en rpondant  la personne concerne. En quoi as tu eu l'impression d'tre prise pour une "conne" ? Ce serait intressant  savoir par rapport au sujet justement... Sinon merci de me dire si je t'ai mal compris.

A part a, j'attends le plan de campagne  :;): 

*[EDIT]*

Je ne suis pas un mauvais bougre, je vous aide  mettre en place votre campagne en m'attaquant  la formation puisqu'on en a beaucoup parl. Premire action, changer les titres de toutes les fiches-mtier. Par exemple, ce n'est pas normal de voir ceci sur une fiche du CIDJ :




> Esthticienne-cosmticienne
> 
> L'esthticienne-cosmticienne procde  des soins sur le visage et le corps, qu'elle entretient, embellit ou met en valeur. Sa clientle est gnralement fminine mais les hommes viennent de plus en plus nombreux.
> 
> http://www.cidj.com/article-metier/e...-cosmeticienne


Autre chantier pour l'galit des sexes, renommer toutes les organisations faisant mention du sexe.

Par exemple, la Commission Nationale des Femmes d'Artisans qui se charge de promouvoir le statut des conjoints d'artisans. Exit les hommes htros et homos maintenant puisqu'ils ont le mariage... Double discrimination dans le nom. Je propose naturellement Commission Nationale des Conjoints d'Artisans.

Je suis certain que vous approuverez ces propositions dans votre mission d'galit des sexes... Bon maintenant, c'est  vous de jouer ! Vos propositions concrtes ?  ::):

----------


## RyzenOC

> Ma conjointe joue sur PC et PS4 (Tomb Raider, Horizon, Skyrim, Destiny, Mortal Kombat...), sur smartphone (jeux de gestion free to play), a appris vite fait le C# (vraiment vite fait, pour voir  quoi a ressemble) et adore le shopping et autres sorties entre filles (coiffure, ongles, etc...). Et elle travaille dans le mdical (ce qui lui plait le plus, de sa propre voix, c'est le contact social). Bref tout a pour dire que les strotypes ne sont pas ncessairement exclusifs entre eux. 
> 
> Je ne saurai dire avec certitude pourquoi il y a bien moins de joueuses hardcore ou de programmeuses, mais comme d'autres je trouve stupide la discrimination "positive". C'est comme les rapports que fournissent les grosses entreprises sur leurs quotas ou Macron qui se flicite de la parit homme/femme au gouvernement. C'est dbile et ils s'en flicitent.


a mais attention mes commentaires n'ont rien a voir avec de la discrimination.

J'ai juste dit que si les femmes dans la majorit ne sintresse pas  l'informatique la cause *pouvait* tre biologique. J'ai bien dit pouvait, c'est une hypothse.
Il ne faut pas extrapoler et croire que biologiquement les femmes sont nul en informatique.

Je pense qu'une femme qui aime l'informatique excelle aussi bien qu'un homme, mais qu'il y'a peu de femmes qui aiment l'informatique.
je n'en connais pas la cause, mais pour moi cela n'a rien a voir avec la culture, la socit ou des dogmes.

Et enfin il est parfaitement normal qu'en entreprise il y'ait que 1% de femmes ans l'informatique car c'est la mme proportion dans les promos. Il n'y a aucune discrimination la dessus.
Les coles de leurs cot n'exclue pas les femmes  ma connaissance.

Pour conclure, je n'ai pas vue d'tude montrant que les femmes dans ce pays subissent des pressions pour ne pas aller en info, donner moi des preuves de cela ou bien inutile de poursuivre ce dbat.
On peut me dire que l'on force les garons  jouer aux petits soldat,  GTA,  Doom et les filles  Barbie, Just dance...etc. et alors ? je vous signale qu'il existe pleins de JV qui ciblent les filles, donc les filles peuvent jouer  l'ordi autant que les garons.
il y'a des jouets qui ciblent un public mixte, les lgos, minecraft... les ordinateurs ne sont pas exclusivement rserv aux G.I. Joe hommes bien muscles et viriles.

ELLE EST OU VOTRE PRESSION SOCIAL ? A quand on fait comprendre volontairement ou involontairement  la femelle que l'ordi c'est pas fait pour elle mais pour son frre ? dsl mais je ne voit pas...

----------


## BenoitM

> ELLE EST OU VOTRE PRESSION SOCIAL ? A quand on fait comprendre volontairement ou involontairement  la femelle que l'ordi c'est pas fait pour elle mais pour son frre ? dsl mais je ne voit pas...


Quand tes parents t'encouragent  devenir infirmire et disent  ton petit frre qu'il sera docteur.
Quand a la TV tu vois que les femmes sont infirmires les hommes docteurs...
Quand dans les livres tu vois la femme  la cuisine et l'homme au "travail".

Bref plein de strotypes qui sont vhiculs par notre socit  :;):

----------


## bilgetz

> Quand a la TV tu vois que les femmes sont infirmires les hommes docteurs...


Urgence, Grey's anatomy, Doctor Queen ?

Pour les femme informaticienne.
NCIS , l'experte info est une femme (je croit que c'est un NCIS, j'aime pas ce genre de srie policire).
Arrow : felicity est la super informaticienne.

Je ne pense pas que la TV manque d'exemple.
Par contre, les informaticiens/informaticiennes sont rarement montr de manire valorisante, peut tre que les femme sont plus sensible  a (supposition pure, mais peut tre ide a creuser).

----------


## RyzenOC

> Quand a la TV tu vois que les femmes sont infirmires les hommes docteurs...
> Quand dans les livres tu vois la femme  la cuisine et l'homme au "travail".
> 
> Bref plein de strotypes qui sont vhiculs par notre socit


ce n'est pas de ma faute si tu manque visiblement de culture...

Quand a la TV tu vois que les femmes sont infirmires les hommes docteurs... => bilgetz te donne pleins de contre exemple
Quand dans les livres tu vois la femme  la cuisine et l'homme au "travail". => bah moi j'ai plutt vue l'inverse en gnrale, c'est l'homme qui est chef cuisinier




> Bref plein de strotypes qui sont vhiculs par notre socit


Oui et pleins de strotypes ne sont pas favorable aux hommes... la garde de l'enfant par exemple.

La tl montre pleins d'informaticiennes, le film Hackers de 1995 par exemple.
tron de 1982 il y'a une hroine aussi
cultive toi un peu avant de dire de tels btises.
Cultive toi un peu.
edit: je te donne des exemples anciens car aujourd'hui les femmes qui ont vue ces films ont l'age de travailler. Un exemple rcent est la srie IRobot (j'ai vue que la saison 1, j'aime pas cette srie) ou il y'a des femmes informaticiennes.

----------


## Marco46

En fait @RyzenOC m'a convaincu. Je pense dsormais que l'homme est opprim par la femme et qu'il est urgent d'agir avant qu'il ne soit trop tard.

Camarades couillus unissons nous contre ces vipres castratrices ! Elles ont dj pris le pouvoir !

ZEMMOUR VIENS NOUS EN AIDE !!!

----------


## TallyHo

Aux "fministes" qu'on a vu pass sur le fil, est-ce que vous voulez avancer dans le dbat ou est-ce que vous voulez juste refaire le monde autour de l'apro  matraquer les supposs mchants avec des caricatures et autres invectives ?  ::P: 

J'ai pos des questions plus haut dont j'attends encore les rponses pour savoir comment vous comptez lutter contre le march, les valeurs individuelles, etc... J'ajoute autre chose : comment allez-vous lutter contre la religion ?

Et j'attends une autre rponse que l'ducation qui ne suffit pas comme je l'ai expliqu plus haut. L aussi, si vous prtendez que mes propos sur la psychologie humaine sont de la fumisterie (ou plutt ceux des experts cits), merci de dmontrer en quoi a l'est avec un argumentation construite. Il ne s'agit pas de balancer une liste de sources trouve vite fait sur internet en guise de dmonstration.

Premier ptre de St-Paul aux Corinthiens... Quand crivez-vous au Pape  ce sujet ?  ::): 




> Si une femme ne se voile pas la tte, qu'elle se coupe aussi les cheveux. Or, s'il est honteux  une femme d'avoir les cheveux coups ou la tte rase, qu'elle se voile.
> L'homme ne doit pas se couvrir la tte, parce qu'il est l'image de la gloire de Dieu, tandis que la femme est la gloire de l'homme.
> En effet, l'homme n'a pas t tir de la femme, mais la femme de l'homme;
> et l'homme n'a pas t cr pour la femme, mais la femme pour l'homme.
> C'est pourquoi la femme doit,  cause des anges, avoir sur la tte un signe de sujtion.

----------


## RyzenOC

> En fait @RyzenOC m'a convaincu. Je pense dsormais que l'homme est opprim par la femme et qu'il est urgent d'agir avant qu'il ne soit trop tard.
> 
> Camarades couillus unissons nous contre ces vipres castratrices ! Elles ont dj pris le pouvoir !
> 
> ZEMMOUR VIENS NOUS EN AIDE !!!


j'apporte simplement de la nuance dans certains propos.
Dire que dans notre socit la femme  moins de privilge que l'homme est loin dtre une vrit.

Les femmes et les hommes ont tous les 2 des privilges que l'autre n'a pas. Ni l'homme ni la femme n'est opprim, et si une femme souhaite devenir programmeuse elle le peut parfaitement et facilement dans ce pays.

----------


## BenoitM

> ...


Donc comme exemple : 
Vous avez une srie o tre une femme mdecin est quelque chose extraordinaire  :;): 
O pour tre une informaticienne il faut tre une gothique (Kirsten Vangsness, Pauley Perrette)

Pour Tron dsol je me rappelle surtout des effets graphiques et des motos... Si mes souvenir sont bon le hro c'est un mec qui va sauv une fille? (ah toujours l'homme qui sauve le monde :p)





> Oui et pleins de strotypes ne sont pas favorable aux hommes... la garde de l'enfant par exemple.


Dfavorable aux hommes?
Je pense que les femmes seraient bien contente que l'homme prennent plus souvent ses responsabilits  :;):

----------


## Ryu2000

> Je pense dsormais que l'homme est opprim par la femme et qu'il est urgent d'agir avant qu'il ne soit trop tard.


Faudrait surtout arrter de vouloir absolument sparer les gens.
Homme ou femme on s'en fout, c'est une division qui n'a pas a exister.

On a qu'a prendre l'ensemble au dessus, comme a on runit plus de monde dans le mme truc (jexplique mal).
En gros on a qu'a dire que l'homme et la femme font partie du mme ensemble et voil plus de problme.
Le systme veut crer plein de minorits chiante au lieu de faire un truc fdrateur.

Aprs on va trier les gens par orientations sexuelles, par origine, par taille, par couleur de cheveux, par gots musicaux, par religion, etc...
Alors que la vraie division c'est riche VS pauvre.
Pour un gars comme Hollande nous somme des sans dents, pour un gars comme Macron nous ne sommes personne.
a devrait nous runir, nous sommes tous insignifiants et relativement pauvre par rapport aux vrais riches.

=====
Il a toujours exist des personnages fminin forts (Ellen Ripley dans Alien, Samus dans Metroid, Sarah Connor dans Terminator, etc (j'aurai pu trouver des exemples beaucoup plus anciens)).

Bon on trouve aussi des femmes au foyer, comme Marge dans Les Simpson, Los dans Family Guy, Francine dans American Dad, etc...
Cela dit, femme au foyer c'est un rle trs respectable et il existe des femmes qui souhaitent faire a.
Statistiquement je ne sais pas exactement combien sa reprsente, mais il existe des femmes qui trouvent que c'est panouissant de s'occuper des enfants et de la maison.

La femme n'est pas plus rabaiss que l'homme dans ces sries.
Le personnage le plus intelligent et le plus talentueux dans les Simpson c'est Lisa.
Les personnages les plus stupides sont des hommes.

----------


## halaster08

> Faudrait surtout arrter de vouloir absolument sparer les gens.
> [...] (4 lignes en dessous)
> Alors que la vraie division c'est riche VS pauvre.


On arrte de sparer sauf suivant les critres qui t'arrange?

----------


## Ryu2000

> On arrte de sparer sauf suivant les critres qui t'arrange?


Voil !

C'est la seule sparation logique.
Il y a l'ensemble des gens d'un ct et une super classe qui a le pouvoir de l'autre.
C'est un peu le trip des 99%.
Au moins c'est cool a rassemble tout le monde, enfin sauf le pourcent le plus riche ^^
Mais c'est toujours mieux que de faire 350 groupes diffrents...

Moi je me sens plus proche d'un enfant Afghan qui souffre que d'un clampin comme Bill Gates.

----------


## TallyHo

> Dfavorable aux hommes?
> Je pense que les femmes seraient bien contente que l'homme prennent plus souvent ses responsabilits


Je crois qu'il pense plutt  la garde des enfants aprs un divorce o on est clairement discrimin...




> On arrte de sparer sauf suivant les critres qui t'arrange?


Et pourquoi tu ne donnerais pas une contre-argumentation au lieu de repartir dans le jeu habituel du procureur ? Ce serait quand mme plus intressant...

----------


## maske

> Donc comme exemple : 
> Vous avez une srie o tre une femme mdecin est quelque chose extraordinaire 
> O pour tre une informaticienne il faut tre une gothique (Kirsten Vangsness, Pauley Perrette)
> 
> Pour Tron dsol je me rappelle surtout des effets graphiques et des motos... Si mes souvenir sont bon le hro c'est un mec qui va sauv une fille? (ah toujours l'homme qui sauve le monde :p)


Oui, parce que la femme qui russit dans la fiction est une caricature. Et systmatiquement, quand elle a des positions trs leves (toujours en fiction), c'est qu'elle a une personnalit trs forte, trs particulire. Je cite dans cette bouse de Valrian : Elle est pas croyable, cette fille !. Pour en arriver l, a peut pas tre juste une femme moyenne.

Alors bien sr, c'est une fiction, donc il faut bien des hros. Mais en terme de reprsentativit, c'est caricatural. a fait partie du contexte culturel et ducatif. C'est comme  l'assemble, quand une dpute prend la parole, on la siffle ou on imite la poule (parce qu'elle est en jupe, ou encore simplement parce qu'elle parle). L'impact ducatif sur les petites filles est trs fort. Qui a envie, plus tard, de se retrouver au milieu d'une arne et se faire bouffer publiquement par des hynes ?

----------


## Glutinus

C'est l'oeuf ou la poule : les filles ne s'intressent (globalement) pas dans l'informatique parce que c'est un truc de garon, l'informatique ne s'intresse pas aux femmes parce qu'elles ne s'intressent pas  l'informatique, donc les femmes ne s'intressent pas  l'informatique parce qu'elle ne s'intresse pas  elles...




> Pourtant ma femme n'en a cure de ces conneries. Elles joue  ces merdes de candy crush sur smartphones, mais jamais  un vrai jeu sur un pc fixe.


Revois un peu ta dfinition de jeu, en quoi candy crush est moins un jeu que ne pourrait l'tre Doom ? Il est plus proche de Tetris, qui pour moi est l'essence du jeu video




> En suisse cet argument revient galement souvent. Y compris dans mon domaine.
> 
> Pourtant, je ne sais pas comment c'est ct France mais ce doit tre un peu pareil, dans le domaine dans lequel j'volue il y a toujours une part de ngociation salariale. Si tu ngocie en dessous (car tu te sous-estime) et bien c'est un peu tant pis pour toi (si le patron est prt  te donner x, mais que tu ne demande que x-y, il va te donner x-y... Il est pas fou).
> Idem pour le fait de ne pas aller demander une augmentation.


Mais personne, dans le monde, personne, nulle part, ne donnera quelque chose  quelqu'un qui ne l'a pas demand... Personne ne donne une prime suffisante  quelqu'un en se disant "il a fait du bon boulot, il va rester et tre motiv", a marche plus comme a nulle part depuis des annes. C'est purement du commerce, comme je le dis souvent dans la section emploi, c'est comme si tu vas chez l'picier acheter une barre chocolate et qu'il te dit "a cote entre 1 et 5 euros", tu vas forcment payer 1, tu vas pas lui donner deux pour lui faire plaisir.





> Selon les stats de l'ofs, on voit bien la diffrence homme-femme, cependant c'est bien plus centr sur la peur qu'ont les femmes de demander plus (ou de demander une augmentation), mme si a ne leur serait surement pas refus.


Et en quoi ce sera accept ?

Elles peuvent demander autant une augmentation ou une rvalution qu'un homme, on sortira jamais l'argument que tu dois tre pay comme ton voisin. J'ai dj eu des retours de raisons vraiment droutantes : une amie a chang de boite, elle a fait certes un gap de salaire mais tait  2K de moins qu'un homologue masculin... la raison ? "les clients n'ont pas confiance dans les femmes, en gnral les dveloppeurs prfrent rester entre hommes". J'ai jamais vu un groupe de dveloppeurs refuser une dveloppeuse parce que c'tait une femme, tout  l'inverse en fait.





> A plus forte raison que gnralement les augmentations sont demandes directement aux RH qui sont en majeure partie composes de femmes...


Alors, a veut rien dire, que ce soit gr par une femme. D'une, elles ont des directives ; et de deux, je donne le bton pour me faire battre, je ne reprends que des tmoignages de femmes, mais elles se tirent elles-mmes les pattes entre elles... Dans un mtier essentiellement masculin ou neutre (pas sage-femme par exemple), les femmes se tirent dans les pattes... quand on rigole avec les collgues dveloppeuses sur le manque de femmes dans l'informatique, elles disent elles-mmes que quand il y en a trop, l'ambiance de travail se dteriore - certes c'est pas une raison pour ne pas les embaucher, ou  salaire moindre, mais quand mme.

----------


## TallyHo

> Oui, parce que la femme qui russit dans la fiction est une caricature. Et systmatiquement, quand elle a des positions trs leves (toujours en fiction), c'est qu'elle a une personnalit trs forte, trs particulire.


C'est ton interprtation. Personnellement, j'y vois une glorification de la femme qui va dcomplexer les jeunes filles qui se diront qu'il n'y a pas de mal  s'imposer comme femme,  surpasser un homme et mme  tre respect pour a.




> Qui a envie, plus tard, de se retrouver au milieu d'une arne et se faire bouffer publiquement par des hynes ?


Surtout pas un homme ! Chez les hynes, c'est les femelles qui dominent...

----------


## TallyHo

> "les clients n'ont pas confiance dans les femmes, en gnral les dveloppeurs prfrent rester entre hommes". J'ai jamais vu un groupe de dveloppeurs refuser une dveloppeuse parce que c'tait une femme, tout  l'inverse en fait.


Je rebondis sur cette partie  ::): 

Pour la 2me partie de ta phrase, a dpend du boss. Ils veulent rester entre eux ? Si tu veux embaucher une femme, ce n'est pas aux salaris de te donner l'autorisation de le faire.

La 1re partie est plus problmatique, a rejoint mon exemple de L'Oral. Qu'est ce que tu vas faire pour lutter contre le march ? Si tes clients veulent telle catgorie de personnes comme interlocuteur, tu vas faire quoi ? Te griller auprs d'eux ou te conformer aux exigences du march ? Ton intrt est quand mme de faire tourner ta boite...

Donc j'en reviens  mes questions, ok sur les dclarations de bonnes intentions mais quelles sont les solutions concrtes ? On va aussi demander des quotas aux clients pour qu'ils aient autant de fournisseurs hommes et femmes ?

Par ailleurs, quid des magasins spcialiss du type lingerie ? Il faudra faire des exceptions. Donc pour viter des "discriminations", on va crer une exception de favoritisme ou une discrimination positive.

C'est n'importe quoi, on ne s'en sortira jamais avec des raisonnements de surface comme a, on ne fait qu'ajouter de la complication et de la rsistance avec un effet boomerang sur un sentiment d'injustice des gens qui ne sont pas concerns par les mesures. C'est  un niveau plus profond qu'il faut agir. Mais d'ici que nos politiciens bien-pensants le comprennent... Il ne faut surtout pas froisser les lecteurs...

----------


## boissonnfive

> "Openness directed towards feelings and aesthetics rather than ideas."
> 
> Si a c'est pas un prjug misogyne c'est quoi ?
> 
> Le fondement de son raisonnement est misogyne. Toute la page 4 est  jeter aux chiottes.


Ae Marco, je pense que c'est toi qui a des prjugs et qui ne t'en rends mme pas compte.
J'espre ne pas t'avoir offens en te disant cela. Si tu permets, je dveloppe :

Pour toi "feelings" et "aesthetics" c'est dvalorisant. Alors que "ideas" c'est super valorisant.
Quelqu'un te dirait : Marco, tu es plus dou pour les sentiments et l'esthtique que pour les ides ..." je pense que tu te sentirais insult, humili.
(Un peu comme moi quand on m'a dit : "Flicitations tu es pris en Terminale D". Quoi ??? Je suis pas pris en Terminale C ? Le top du top? Que si on va pas dedans notre vie est foutue !!!! ---- J'tais jeune  l'poque et j'avais une chelle de valeur simpliste)

Donc, tout naturellement, tu considres que cette phrase est dvalorisante.

Mais, si on considre que "ideas" a la mme valeur que "feelings" ou "aesthetics" ?
Est-ce que tu peux comprendre qu'il y a des gens  qui a peut faire plaisir qu'on leur dise la phrase que tu cites ?

Tu utilises ton chelle de valeur pour dire : a c'est bien, a c'est mal.
Comme tu es un homme, tu considres donc qu'tre dveloppeur c'est un mtier valorisant. Mais tre responsable UI (ou pire infirmire) c'est dvalorisant.

Je pense, en toute humilit, que tu devrais te regarder en face, on a tous des prjugs.

Cordialement. Je ne te veux aucun mal et ne pense pas que tu es un imbcile.

----------


## RyzenOC

> La 1re partie est plus problmatique, a rejoint mon exemple de L'Oral. Qu'est ce que tu vas faire pour lutter contre le march ? Si tes clients veulent telle catgorie de personnes comme interlocuteur, tu vas faire quoi ? Te griller auprs d'eux ou te conformer aux exigences du march ? Ton intrt est quand mme de faire tourner ta boite...


si le produit cible les femmes, il me semble normal que se soit une femme qui prsente le produit...
Imaginer une pub de tampon avec un homme dedans, c'est dbile. On peut avoir des ingnieurs hommes qui conoivent des tampons, mais pas un homme qui prsente le produit, c'est illogique.

les produits l'oral  destination des femmes ont des femmes sur l'emballage, les produit  destination des hommes, ont des hommes.

----------


## maske

> Ae Marco, je pense que c'est toi qui a des prjugs et qui ne t'en rends mme pas compte.
> J'espre ne pas t'avoir offens en te disant cela. Si tu permets, je dveloppe :
> 
> Pour toi "feelings" et "aesthetics" c'est dvalorisant. Alors que "ideas" c'est super valorisant.
> Quelqu'un te dirait : Marco, tu es plus dou pour les sentiments et l'esthtique que pour les ides ..." je pense que tu te sentirais insult, humili.
> (Un peu comme moi quand on m'a dit : "Flicitations tu es pris en Terminale D". Quoi ??? Je suis pas pris en Terminale C ? Le top du top? Que si on va pas dedans notre vie est foutue !!!! ---- J'tais jeune  l'poque et j'avais une chelle de valeur simpliste)
> 
> Donc, tout naturellement, tu considres que cette phrase est dvalorisante.
> 
> ...


Premirement, je te prie de noter quand dans ce qui va suivre je ne porte pas de jugement de valeur. J'essaie d'analyser et de faire fi des prjugs.  ce titre je me trompe peut-tre, donc tu peux contre argumenter et me convaincre.

Ensuite, personne n'a impliqu de hirarchie entre esthtique/ressenti et ides. a n'est clairement pas le problme.

Le fait est qu'aujourd'hui les mtiers des ides sont plus valoriss dans notre socit que les mtiers de l'esthtique. Un ingnieur gagne plus et a plus de prestige social qu'une coiffeuse esthticienne. Et pour cause, il a plus d'impact et plus d'importance que notre coiffeuse. Bien sr il existe des coiffeurs esthticiens (enfin.. je crois). Comme il existe des femmes ingnieures.

Pourquoi les comptences ou attributs ncessaires pour pratiquer les mtiers valorisants (par la socit) sont ils systmatiquement attribus aux hommes (par la nature, la biologie) tandis que les femmes en ont d'autres, mais pas ceux l ? C'est pas bizarre ?

Groult propose l'analyse suivante (Ainsi soit-elle, 1975) :

1 - d'minents spcialistes affirment que les femmes sont stupides
2 - comme les femmes sont stupides, on ne les duque pas
3 - la gnration suivante d'intellectuels tudie le sujet et se rend compte qu'elles sont bien peu cultives, et concluent alors qu'elles sont stupides (retour au 1)

J'ai l'impression - c'est une impression, tu me dis ce que tu en penses - qu'on dveloppe un cycle similaire :

1 - on prtend qu'elles sont faites pour l'esthtique et le ressenti plutt que les ides
2 - on essaie donc, un max, de les cantonner  ces rles (en les payant moins, par l'ducation et les strotypes) et donc elles ont moins d'opportunits de travailler dans le monde des ides
3 - comme elles travaillent moins dans le monde des ides, elles sont moins exprimentes et ont moins de pratique, travaillent moins leur imagination, et donc on voit bien qu'elles sont plus doues  ce qu'elles font (ressenti, esthtique), retour en 1

De surcroit, il semble que l'explication avance est systmatiquement de cause naturelle : a serait biologique et non pas du  l'environnement. Quand on y rflchi, a me semble galement bizarre. Tout semble pointer vers une construction sociale. Je ne comprend pas.

----------


## maske

> si le produit cible les femmes, il me semble normal que se soit une femme qui prsente le produit...


Pourquoi ?




> On peut avoir des ingnieurs hommes qui conoivent des tampons, mais pas un homme qui prsente le produit, c'est illogique.


Pourquoi ?




> les produits l'oral  destination des femmes ont des femmes sur l'emballage, les produit  destination des hommes, ont des hommes.


Pourquoi ?

Je demande parce que moi a m'est souvent arriv qu'une femme me prsente des produits plutt  destination des hommes - barbe, slips, chemises... - et j'ai quand mme achet. Hors produits de beaut (vtements, parfums...) je ne comprend pas ce que peut tre un produit  destination des hommes et un produit  destination des femmes. L'exprience semble disqualifier ce que tu qualifie d'illogique - quel est donc le raisonnement logique derrire ton propos ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Pourquoi ?


Ben comme il l'a dit, un homme n'a pas besoin de tampon ou de serviette hyginique, il n'est pas quip pour...

Aprs le reste des produits sont neutre.

----------


## maske

> Ben comme il l'a dit, un homme n'a pas besoin de tampon ou de serviette hyginique, il n'est pas quip pour...


Mais pourquoi un homme ne pourrait pas - ou ne devrait pas conseiller et/ou faire de la publicit pour des tampons ?

----------


## Ryu2000

Parce qu'il a jamais pu tester.
C'est comme quand un vendeur dit "j'ai le mme  la maison".
Ben l en loccurrence non.

C'est comme un gars sans jambe qui vendrait des palmes.
Un gars sans bras qui vendrait une flte.
Un gars chauve qui vendrait du gel.
Un aveugle qui vendrait un cran.
Un sourd qui vendrait un casque audio.
Un muet qui vendrait des cours de chants.

Je veux bien que l'acteur n'a peut tre pas utilis le produit, mais il faut quand mme faire croire que le personnage incarn dans la publicit aime vraiment le produit.
Gnralement un homme ne matrise pas le sujet des serviettes hyginiques, ni des soutiens gorges (cela dit bien des femmes non plus, vu que bien souvent les femmes ne connaissent pas leur bonne taille de soutien gorge).

----------


## TallyHo

> Ensuite, personne n'a impliqu de hirarchie entre esthtique/ressenti et ides. a n'est clairement pas le problme.


C'est pourtant la polmique de dpart... Si les gens ne font pas une hirarchie, pourquoi s'indigner au lieu de dbattre sereinement avec Damore ?




> Le fait est qu'aujourd'hui les mtiers des ides sont plus valoriss dans notre socit que les mtiers de l'esthtique.


Donc si ils sont plus valoriss selon toi, c'est bien qu'il y a une chelle / hirarchie...




> Pourquoi les comptences ou attributs ncessaires pour pratiquer les mtiers valorisants (par la socit) sont ils systmatiquement attribus aux hommes (par la nature, la biologie) tandis que les femmes en ont d'autres, mais pas ceux l ? C'est pas bizarre ?


J'en conclue que Juge ou Mdecin ne sont pas des mtiers "valorisants"pour la socit ?




> Groult propose l'analyse suivante (Ainsi soit-elle, 1975) :
> 
> 1 - d'minents spcialistes affirment que les femmes sont stupides
> 2 - comme les femmes sont stupides, on ne les duque pas
> 3 - la gnration suivante d'intellectuels tudie le sujet et se rend compte qu'elles sont bien peu cultives, et concluent alors qu'elles sont stupides (retour au 1)


En gros, elle dcrit ce qu'on appelle communment le cercle vicieux. Ce n'est pas un traitement de faveur rserv aux femmes, tout le monde peut tre touch par a. Son explication est peut-tre intressante mais ce n'est pas exclusif aux femmes et donc a ne peut pas tre pris comme un lment  charge. Et voila pourquoi il n'est pas bon d'alimenter sa rflexion avec des sources partisanes, on tombe dans des biais de confirmation.

Sinon, comme je veux vraiment gurir de ma misogynie  tendance zemmourienne (la pire), je pense m'envoyer toute la saison de Buffy en une seule fois... Traitement de choc, il faut ce qu'il faut  ::?: 

A ce sujet, tu devrais lire ceci : http://www.liberation.fr/debats/2017...inisme_1556218

----------


## maske

> Parce qu'il a jamais pu tester.
> C'est comme quand un vendeur dit "j'ai le mme  la maison".
> Ben l en loccurrence non.
> 
> C'est comme un gars sans jambe qui vendrait des palmes.
> Un gars sans bras qui vendrait une flte.
> Un gars chauve qui vendrait du gel.
> Un aveugle qui vendrait un cran.
> Un sourd qui vendrait un casque audio.
> ...




Comme quelqu'un qui n'a jamais lu la littrature, jamais lu les analyses, jamais lu les recherches scientifiques sur le sujet de la discussion, mais qui donne son avis du haut de toute sa pdanterie comme s'il avait la mme valeur que celui de ceux qui y ont longuement rflchi ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> jamais lu les analyses, jamais lu les recherches scientifiques sur le sujet de la discussion


Si vous avez pass des annes  tudier les articles scientifiques  propos d'homme qui font la promotion de serviette hyginique vous pouvez nous clairer, vous devriez mme partager votre corpus...
Vous avez vu surement des tonnes dlments passionnants  exposer sur le sujet.

L c'est quand mme un produit qui ne peut pas concerner un homme...
Je veux bien qu'on mette plus d'hommes dans les pubs pour les produits mnagers, car les tches mnagres sont partags, donc a a du sens.

Bon aprs on pourrait faire une pub avec un homme gyncologue qui parle des tampons.
Mais prendre une femme ce serait sans doute mieux, les gens veulent plus de femmes mdecins en plus.

----------


## maske

> En gros, elle dcrit ce qu'on appelle communment le cercle vicieux. Ce n'est pas un traitement de faveur rserv aux femmes, tout le monde peut tre touch par a. Son explication est peut-tre intressante mais ce n'est pas exclusif aux femmes et donc a ne peut pas tre pris comme un lment  charge. Et voila pourquoi il n'est pas bon d'alimenter sa rflexion avec des sources partisanes, on tombe dans des biais de confirmation.


Non mais c'est fou  ::D: 

Tu te rend compte que ton argumentation c'est : "la personne dcrit un problme, le problme est applicable  d'autres cas, donc le problme n'est pas utilisable pour parler de la situation" ? Mais sapristi ! ALERTE AU GOGOL ! ALERTE AU GOGOL LES ENFANTS ! 




> J'en conclue que Juge ou Mdecin ne sont pas des mtiers "valorisants"pour la socit ?


Ahh bah si, c'est bien pour a que les femmes juges doivent s'imposer bien plus et que traditionnellement les mdecins (par exemple, Charcot) ont publiquement manifest leur opposition  l'ouverture de la mdecine aux femmes. Elles ont du gagner le droit d'accder  ces professions ce qui n'est pas du tout normal.




> Si vous avez pass des annes  tudier les articles scientifiques  propos d'homme qui font la promotion de serviette hyginique vous pouvez nous clairer, vous devriez mme partager votre corpus...
> Vous avez vu surement des tonnes dlments passionnants  exposer sur le sujet.


La biblio est dispo sur la page 10 ou 11 ! Si tu sais lire mieux que tu ne raisonnes, tu peux regarder. 




> L c'est quand mme un produit qui ne peut pas concerner un homme...


Mais... et alors ??




> Bon aprs on pourrait faire une pub avec un homme gyncologue qui parle des tampons.
> Mais prendre une femme ce serait sans doute mieux, les gens veulent plus de femmes mdecins en plus.


Mais pourquoi pas prendre un homme lambda pour parler des tampons ? Il n'y a rien de secret dans ce que c'est ni  quoi a sert, pourquoi un homme ne pourrait pas faire la promotion de serviettes hyginiques ? Une femme serait sans doute mieux, pourquoi donc ?

----------


## Invit

> C'est pourtant la polmique de dpart... Si les gens ne font pas une hirarchie, pourquoi s'indigner au lieu de dbattre sereinement avec Damore ?
> Donc si ils sont plus valoriss selon toi, c'est bien qu'il y a une chelle / hirarchie...


Mais il faut arrter avec a. Bien sr que c'est insultant quand on nous dit que nos gnes nous poussent vers l'esthtique et vers les sentiments plutt que vers les ides. Quand bien mme on serait suffisamment sage pour dpasser l'ide que esthtique = gourde (et je suis personnellement trs loin de parvenir  un tel niveau de sagesse), les ides, la raison, le recul, c'est quand mme le propre de la civilisation non ? C'est le fondement de notre culture. L'eau chaude, elle est utile et elle existe depuis longtemps. La mode, a ne sert  rien et a dure 5 ans. Alors c'est peut-tre moi la misogyne bourre de prjugs, mais curieusement je n'en ai absolument pas l'impression.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Ahh bah si, c'est bien pour a que les femmes juges doivent s'imposer bien plus et que traditionnellement les mdecins (par exemple, Charcot) ont publiquement manifest leur opposition  l'ouverture de la mdecine aux femmes. Elles ont du gagner le droit d'accder  ces professions ce qui n'est pas du tout normal.


Tout  fait d'accord que ce n'est pas normal. Par contre il me semble qu'actuellement, les femmes sont majoritaires en tudes de mdecine. Par contre je me doute trs bien que derrire, certaines spcialits ne fassent de distinction selon le sexe, et que de la mme manire, les femmes soient plus attires par certaines spcialisations.

Idem dans le paramdical et en droit, par exemple : les femmes y sont majoritaires, par contre certains domaines / postes sont trusts par les hommes, domaines et postes parmi les plus prestigieux ou rmunrateurs.

----------


## Jonyjack

> Quand tes parents t'encouragent  devenir infirmire et disent  ton petit frre qu'il sera docteur.
> Quand a la TV tu vois que les femmes sont infirmires les hommes docteurs...
> Quand dans les livres tu vois la femme  la cuisine et l'homme au "travail".
> 
> Bref plein de strotypes qui sont vhiculs par notre socit


Et dans tes strotypes aucun ne fait avancer notre dbat sur l'informatique. Dj il faudrait que les parents incitent leurs enfants  faire certains mtiers et ce n'est pas une vrit gnrale. Et il faudrait en plus des parents qui te demandent d'tre informaticien... 




> En fait @RyzenOC m'a convaincu. Je pense dsormais que l'homme est opprim par la femme et qu'il est urgent d'agir avant qu'il ne soit trop tard.
> 
> Camarades couillus unissons nous contre ces vipres castratrices ! Elles ont dj pris le pouvoir !
> 
> ZEMMOUR VIENS NOUS EN AIDE !!!


Tu dessers tes propos plus qu'autre chose.




> Pour Tron dsol je me rappelle surtout des effets graphiques et des motos... Si mes souvenir sont bon le hro c'est un mec qui va sauv une fille? (ah toujours l'homme qui sauve le monde :p)


Toujours l'homme qui sauve le monde ? T'as loup un paquet de films et de jeux alors  ::?: 




> C'est comme  l'assemble, quand une dpute prend la parole, on la siffle ou on imite la poule (parce qu'elle est en jupe, ou encore simplement parce qu'elle parle). L'impact ducatif sur les petites filles est trs fort. Qui a envie, plus tard, de se retrouver au milieu d'une arne et se faire bouffer publiquement par des hynes ?


J'ai jamais vu une petite fille devant un dbat de l'assemble. Maintenant c'est pas parce qu'ils agissent comme des dbiles que a change grand chose, il y a pas mal de femmes politiques connues et mme leader (Royal, Merkel, la Reine d'Angleterre  ::mrgreen:: )




> Ensuite, personne n'a impliqu de hirarchie entre esthtique/ressenti et ides. a n'est clairement pas le problme.


C'est le sujet mme de l'article original :/




> Le fait est qu'aujourd'hui les mtiers des ides sont plus valoriss dans notre socit que les mtiers de l'esthtique. *Un ingnieur gagne plus et a plus de prestige social qu'une coiffeuse esthticienne.* Et pour cause, il a plus d'impact et plus d'importance que notre coiffeuse. Bien sr il existe des coiffeurs esthticiens (enfin.. je crois). Comme il existe des femmes ingnieures.


Dj parler de "prestige social" implique que certains sont meilleurs que d'autres de par leur mtier. C'est une discrimination et a n'a pas t voqu  la base. Je n'ai jamais considr avoir plus de prestige qu'une coiffeuse ou un boueur ou n'importe quel autre mtier. Nous sommes tous utiles  la socit. Pour la rmunration c'est loin d'tre vrai et une esthticienne ou coiffeuse peut gagner plus qu'un ingnieur, aucun doute.




> Je demande parce que moi a m'est souvent arriv qu'une femme me prsente des produits plutt  destination des hommes - barbe, slips, chemises... - et j'ai quand mme achet. Hors produits de beaut (vtements, parfums...) je ne comprend pas ce que peut tre un produit  destination des hommes et un produit  destination des femmes. L'exprience semble disqualifier ce que tu qualifie d'illogique - quel est donc le raisonnement logique derrire ton propos ?


Pour qu'une publicit fonctionne au mieux, on doit pouvoir se projeter  la place de l'acteur dans la pub. Si on est femme on se projette plus facilement  la place d'une autre femme plutt qu'un homme. Quand j'achte une chemise je veux voir  quel point le type de la pub est classe avec, pas  quoi pourrait ressembler ma conjointe le lendemain matin quand elle me l'aura piqu  ::mouarf::

----------


## Ryu2000

> La biblio est dispo sur la page 10 ou 11 !


Ah ok, je suis arriv page 12/13 j'tais pas l avant.




> Mais pourquoi pas prendre un homme lambda pour parler des tampons ? Il n'y a rien de secret dans ce que c'est ni  quoi a sert, pourquoi un homme ne pourrait pas faire la promotion de serviettes hyginiques ? Une femme serait sans doute mieux, pourquoi donc ?


Lexprience ?

Thoriquement je comprend les rgles, mais les vivres chaque mois a doit tre diffrent.
Enfin bref, on s'en fout au final, si vous voulez que des hommes lambda fassent des pubs pour a, c'est bien.
Je ne suis pas le publique concern de toute faon...
Enfin bon intuitivement a semble quand mme beaucoup plus logique d'utiliser des femmes qui connaissent bien le problme ou des mdecins spcialiss qui ont tudi le fonctionnement du corps humain.




> Bien sr que c'est insultant quand on nous dit que nos gnes nous poussent vers l'esthtique et vers les sentiments plutt que vers les ides.


Ouais enfin bon, c'est quand mme bas sur des faits bien rels...
Les femmes produisent plus d'strogne que les hommes.
Les hommes produisent plus de Testostrone que les femmes.

Les strognes a pousse un peu  tre maternelle, sentimentale, etc...
La testostrone a pousse  lagressivit,  ne pas couter les autres, etc...

Et l on regarde que 2 hormones, mais il y en a surement d'autres.

----------


## Invit

> Les strognes a pousse un peu  tre maternelle, sentimentale, etc...
> La testostrone a pousse  lagressivit,  ne pas couter les autres, etc...


a ne signifie pas que l'homme est plutt pouss  avoir des ides et la femme plutt pousse vers le sens de l'esthtique. Et heureusement la majorit des hommes ne sont pas agressifs, malgr la testostrone.

----------


## Ryu2000

> a ne signifie pas que l'homme est plutt pouss  avoir des ides et la femme plutt pousse vers le sens de l'esthtique.


Non en effet.
Mais si on revient il y a quelques centaines de milliers d'annes a poussait les femmes  rester s'occuper des enfants et les hommes  aller chasser.

Ingaux devant l'empathie
_Une nouvelle tude scientifique qui vient d'tre publie en janvier 2013 par des chercheurs de l'universit de Columbia et de Berkeley vient de montrer que l'empathie tait d'autant plus faible que l'on possdait un taux de testostrone lev. Nous serions donc plus ou moins aptes  l'empathie selon la quantit de testostrone qui circule dans notre sang ou notre salive._

----------


## arond

> Mais pourquoi un homme ne pourrait pas - ou ne devrait pas conseiller et/ou faire de la publicit pour des tampons ?


Votre mauvaise foie est frappante. Quand on attend un conseil sur un produit (ce pour quoi essaye de se faire passer une pub) on veut un avis pertinent tir d'une exprience.  ::ptdr::

----------


## RyzenOC

> Mais pourquoi pas prendre un homme lambda pour parler des tampons ? Il n'y a rien de secret dans ce que c'est ni  quoi a sert, pourquoi un homme ne pourrait pas faire la promotion de serviettes hyginiques ? Une femme serait sans doute mieux, pourquoi donc ?


le produit ne lui ai pas destin, car il ne peut pas s'en servir.
Il serait mal plac qu'un homme donne des conseils aux femmes sur comment utiliser des serviettes hyginique.

Il est possible en revanche de faire une pub avec une vision de l'homme sur les tampons... sa peut faire le buzz qui sait.
C'est dbile de voir un homme de 45ans utiliser des serviettes hyginique ou de jouer  la dnette seul dans sa chambre. Je dirais mme "ce type est un attard".

----------


## TallyHo

> Tu te rend compte que ton argumentation c'est : "la personne dcrit un problme, le problme est applicable  d'autres cas, donc le problme n'est pas utilisable pour parler de la situation" ? Mais sapristi ! ALERTE AU GOGOL ! ALERTE AU GOGOL LES ENFANTS !


Je me rends surtout compte qu'on a russi  discuter tranquillement et intelligemment sur le 10 premires pages sans avoir  subir les attaques personnelles, les caricatures et autres jugements de valeur... Si vous pouvez avoir un minimum de retenue l-dessus, ce serait pas mal et a valoriserait dj plus votre argumentaire.

Pour le reste, tu n'as pas compris ou je me suis mal exprim. Je ne dis pas que ce n'est pas applicable, je dis que a ne peut pas tre retenu  charge car ce n'est pas exclusif aux femmes. C'est comme si je te disais que des chauffards fauchent des pitons, il y a des femmes dans les pitons fauchs donc le chauffard en veut aux femmes. Ca n'a aucun sens, c'est une erreur de logique. Et c'est bien pour a qu'il ne faut pas prendre des sources partisanes car on tombe dans ce genre de biais.




> Ahh bah si, c'est bien pour a que les femmes juges doivent s'imposer bien plus


Tu ne l'as peut-tre pas lu mais il a dj t dit sur le fil que les professions de Magistrat et de Mdecin sont plutt fminiss. D'o ma rflexion...




> pourquoi un homme ne pourrait pas faire la promotion de serviettes hyginiques ? Une femme serait sans doute mieux, pourquoi donc ?


Si tu acceptes le coup de main d'un misogyne incurable  tendance zemmourienne et illettr, une vido ci-dessous... Par contre, on n'est pas du tout dans la reprsentation du produit, a n'aurait aucun sens qu'un mec se mette un tampon... On est plutt dans la drision. Est ce mieux ?

----------


## TallyHo

> Bien sr que c'est insultant quand on nous dit que nos gnes nous poussent vers l'esthtique et vers les sentiments plutt que vers les ides.


Pour dire que c'est insultant, il faudrait dj prouv que la gntique ne joue aucun rle dans la construction de l'tre humain. Hors ce n'est pas le cas, j'ai post un lien d'un expert gnticien qui a mis en vidence des gnes du comportement. Par contre, il ne dit pas que tout est gntique bien sur mais il y a un rle dmontr.

Maintenant, mme rflexion que dans mes autres messages, je veux bien entendre que c'est de la fumisterie mais il va falloir un peu plus que des injonctions ou des convictions...

----------


## Marco46

> Ae Marco, je pense que c'est toi qui a des prjugs et qui ne t'en rends mme pas compte.
> J'espre ne pas t'avoir offens en te disant cela. Si tu permets, je dveloppe :


Je me sens vraiment trs offens, je suis un modle de bonne foi comme tout le monde ici, je le prouve  chacun de mes messages. Ma parole est vrit parce que j'ai vu Matrix quand j'avais 18 ans, et depuis je sais qu'on est pas le meilleur quand on le croit, mais quand on le sait. Donc si je suis pas d'accord avec les autres, c'est que vous avez tord puisque je suis de bonne foi.

Bref, r0d tu peux te rhabiller, a c'est de la philo !




> Pour toi "feelings" et "aesthetics" c'est dvalorisant. Alors que "ideas" c'est super valorisant.
> Quelqu'un te dirait : Marco, tu es plus dou pour les sentiments et l'esthtique que pour les ides ..." je pense que tu te sentirais insult, humili.
> (Un peu comme moi quand on m'a dit : "Flicitations tu es pris en Terminale D". Quoi ??? Je suis pas pris en Terminale C ? Le top du top? Que si on va pas dedans notre vie est foutue !!!! ---- J'tais jeune  l'poque et j'avais une chelle de valeur simpliste)
> 
> [...]
> 
> Mais, si on considre que "ideas" a la mme valeur que "feelings" ou "aesthetics" ?
> Est-ce que tu peux comprendre qu'il y a des gens  qui a peut faire plaisir qu'on leur dise la phrase que tu cites ?


Si un collgue vient te voir pour faire une code review sur ta dernire contribution au projet pour t'expliquer de long en large que t'es nul, pas logique pour un sous, et que t'es pas dou pour le travail intellectuel, et qu'en partant il te lche un "au fait j'adore tes grolles" : T'es au firmament ?




> Tu utilises ton chelle de valeur pour dire : a c'est bien, a c'est mal.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Je pense, en toute humilit, que tu devrais te regarder en face, on a tous des prjugs.


Merci professeur, j'tais pas au courant que l'tre humain est fondamentalement un tre subjectif. a change quoi au dbat ? Cet argument disqualifie tout le monde. Donc on arrte de discuter ? Ou alors mon chelle de valeur elle te plait pas du coup ce que je dis c'est caca ? C'est a l'ide ?




> Comme tu es un homme, tu considres donc qu'tre dveloppeur c'est un mtier valorisant. Mais tre responsable UI (ou pire infirmire) c'est dvalorisant.


J'ai jamais dit que c'tait dvalorisant de faire de l'UX. Ce que je dis c'est que cet argument de merde est utilis depuis bien longtemps pour dvaloriser les femmes d'une manire gnrale. a a t longtemps l'argument massue pour interdire aux femmes le droit de vote. Je vous invite  ouvrir un livre d'histoire sur le XXme sicle pour sustenter votre merveilleux esprit d'homme.




> Cordialement. Je ne te veux aucun mal et ne pense pas que tu es un imbcile.


J'espre que tu vas tomber dans les escalier en rentrant chez toi.

----------


## Invit

> Pour dire que c'est insultant, il faudrait dj prouv que la gntique ne joue aucun rle dans la construction de l'tre humain. Hors ce n'est pas le cas, j'ai post un lien d'un expert gnticien qui a mis en vidence des gnes du comportement. Par contre, il ne dit pas que tout est gntique bien sur mais il y a un rle dmontr.


Non, il n'y a pas de preuve  apporter. Encore une fois, tant qu'on n'a pas une carte complte de l'ensemble des gnes avec les comportements associs et les moyens ventuels d'inverser les effets, on ne peut pas associer une caractristique avec les porteurs d'un gne en vertu de la simple prsence de ce gne. Si M. X est porteur d'un gne de dficience mentale alors qu'il est trs intelligent pour une raison X ou Y, dire qu'il est mentalement dficient est insultant. Et ce mme si il y a corrlation entre gnes et comportement. Je te renvoie par exemple vers la phnylctonurie et son traitement. Autrement dit, si tu as le gne de l'alcoolisme, tu es prdispos  l'alcoolisme, mais a ne veut pas dire que 5 % ou 50 % ou 70 % des porteurs de ce gne seront alcooliques. Ce sera peut-tre 0,1 % pour plusieurs raisons. Un gne du comportement n'aura pas forcment le mme impact qu'un autre gne du comportement, et les effets de certains gnes sont encore parfaitement inconnus pour la simple raison qu'on ne les a pas encore dcouverts. Il est bien trop tt pour dire que faute de preuve du contraire, les femmes sont davantage portes vers l'esthtique que vers les ides. On manque de donnes, tout simplement.

----------


## TallyHo

> Donc on arrte de discuter ? Ou alors mon chelle de valeur elle te plait pas du coup ce que je dis c'est caca ? C'est a l'ide ?


Il n'est pas question que a plaise ou pas et d'tre dans le jugement de valeurs. Il est question de ne pas discuter qu'avec des convictions, de se connecter avec la ralit en tant un minimum objectif et d'au moins couter tes interlocuteurs sans poser des barrires "inaudibles" (selon tes mots).

Question : trouves tu normal que le personnel de L'Oral soit majoritairement fminin ? Moi oui malgr ma prtendue misogynie. Est ce que tu peux en dire autant de ton ct avec une boite majoritairement masculine ?

----------


## Marco46

> Je te renvoie par exemple vers la phnylctonurie


Chhhht tu devrais pas dire a, c'est trop compliqu comme mot pour une femme a.

----------


## Marco46

> Question : trouves tu normal que le personnel de L'Oral soit majoritairement fminin ? Moi oui malgr ma prtendue misogynie. Est ce que tu peux en dire autant de ton ct avec une boite majoritairement masculine ?


Non le problme c'est qu'on parle pas de la mme chose.

a m'en touche une sans faire bouger l'autre le problme des femmes dans l'IT, les quotas o la proportion d'hommes chez l'Oral. Mon problme c'est l'interprtation du *pourquoi*.

En d'autres termes, qu'il y ait pas assez de femmes dans l'IT c'est pas mon combat. C'est regrettable mais je m'en cogne totalement. En revanche que l'on puisse dire que c'est parce qu'elles ont moins d'affinit avec les "ides" qu'avec "l'esthtique" a a m'emm.... Autant revenir sur l'mancipation puisqu'elles ne sont pas capable de rflchir. Quand le mec dit a, qu'il le veuille ou non, il est dans ce champ smantique. Et c'est un vrai problme. Toutes les discriminations quelles que soit leur sujet sont un problme.

----------


## TallyHo

> Non, il n'y a pas de preuve  apporter.


Au moins c'est clair...




> Si M. X est porteur d'un gne de dficience mentale alors qu'il est trs intelligent pour une raison X ou Y, dire qu'il est mentalement dficient est insultant.


Je suis d'accord parce que tu as un propos dgradant  son encontre. Mais dire que untel est plutt port sur l'ide et untel plutt port sur l'motion n'est pas une insulte sauf si tu considres que l'ide est suprieure  l'motion ou inversement. D'ailleurs on a beaucoup moins vu d'hommes offusqus qu'on les prenne pour des crtins dpourvus d'motions.




> Autrement dit, si tu as le gne de l'alcoolisme, tu es prdispos  l'alcoolisme, mais a ne veut pas dire que 5 % ou 50 % ou 70 % des porteurs de ce gne seront alcooliques.


C'est ce que dit l'expert cit et ce que j'ai rpt plusieurs fois, il n'y a pas d'exclusivit ou d'opposition inn vs acquis, gne vs environnement, l'tre humain est un tout. Vouloir dissocier ces notions et rendre "inaudible" un pilier de ce qui fait l'tre humain est un raisonnement purement idologique et non pas une recherche de vrit ou de juste milieu on va dire.

----------


## TallyHo

> Mon problme c'est l'interprtation du *pourquoi*.


Ok on est d'accord sur le but de la discussion. Donc pourquoi rendre "inaudible" des infos ou refuser des paramtres autres que l'environnement ? Ce n'est pas avec le rejet ou la caricature que a va avancer... Je ne dis pas se ranger  un avis que tu ne partages pas mais au moins en discuter calmement.

----------


## Zirak

> Hors ce n'est pas le cas, j'ai post un lien d'un expert gnticien qui a mis en vidence des gnes du comportement. Par contre, il ne dit pas que tout est gntique bien sur mais il y a un rle dmontr.


Ah bah si il y a 1 expert qui le dit alors, c'est que c'est forcment vrai...

C'est comment que tu dis dj ? Argument d'autorit ?

(Et je passe sur le combo "faut pas lire les sources partisanes" / "personne n'est objectif", du coup, on peut se fier  quels arguments alors ? Ah bah aucun... Donc en fait vous ne faites juste que vous envoyer vos opinions les uns aux autres, sympa et vachement utile le "dbat", c'est sr que a valait le coup de pleurer sur la qualit de celui-ci pour avoir des conversations de sourds avec les 3/4 du forum comme si on tait au bistro...)


Bon sur ce, je retourne manger mon popcorn en profitant du spectacle, je ne voudrais pas trop personnalisifier le dbat.

Allez je file avant que cela ne pleure encore plus sur la qualit du dbat que dans les messages prcdents, aprs on va encore dire que c'est de ma faute, mme si je ne participais pas.  ::aie:: 


Bisous les loulous, et une tape amicale  mes "copains" ignors.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Allez je file avant que cela ne pleure encore plus sur la qualit du dbat que dans les messages prcdents, aprs on va encore dire que c'est de ma faute, mme si je ne participais pas.


Ben oui c'est de ta faute, c'est pourtant clair, non ?  ::mrgreen:: 

Sinon, au passage, c'est pas totalement dconnant que certains comportements humains sont influencs gntiquement, c'est assez difficile  nier  ::P:  La part de cette influence dans le problme pos par le dbat, l, par contre... Je n'ai aucune preuve, mais imho (sans preuves), elle doit tre assez faible compar  l'environnement.

----------


## Invit

> Je suis d'accord parce que tu as un propos dgradant  son encontre. Mais dire que untel est plutt port sur l'ide et untel plutt port sur l'motion n'est pas une insulte sauf si tu considres que l'ide est suprieure  l'motion ou inversement. D'ailleurs... Mais l, bizarrement, on a beaucoup moins vu d'hommes offusqus qu'on les prenne pour des crtins dpourvus d'motions.


Vraiment a te dpasse qu'on considre que l'ide est suprieure  l'motion ? Que dirait MacGyver ?




> C'est ce que dit l'expert cit et ce que j'ai rpt plusieurs fois, il n'y a pas d'exclusivit ou d'opposition inn vs acquis, gne vs environnement, l'tre humain est un tout. Vouloir dissocier ces notions et rendre "inaudible" un pilier de ce qui fait l'tre humain est un raisonnement purement idologique et non pas une recherche de vrit ou de juste milieu on va dire.


Ah ! Ai-je bien compris ? Dire que la femme est plus porte vers l'esthtique que vers les ides c'est un raisonnement purement idologique et pas une recherche de vrit ? Alors a en revient  ce que je dis ds le dbut : a n'a rien  voir avec la bicyclette. a n'a aucun rapport avec les postes occups par les femmes, leur ducation et leur place dans la socit. C'est une hypothse de travail dans le domaine de la gntique. a n'a aucun rapport avec le fait que les femmes n'occupent pas les postes  responsabilit. a n'a pas de lien direct avec la ralit.

----------


## arond

> Ah bah si il y a 1 expert qui le dit alors, c'est que c'est forcment vrai...
> 
> C'est comment que tu dis dj ? Argument d'autorit ?
> (


Et en quoi l'argument d'autorit est un mal ?  ::weird:: 
C'est pas un des outils du dbat ?  ::calim2::

----------


## TallyHo

> Vraiment a te dpasse qu'on considre que l'ide est suprieure  l'motion ?


Ca ne me dpasse pas, les gens pensent ce qu'ils veulent. Mais, dans ce cas, il ne faut pas nier que votre indignation est bien due  vos prfrences et vos croyances et non pas  une phrase suppose sexiste.




> Dire que la femme est plus porte vers l'esthtique que vers les ides c'est un raisonnement purement idologique et pas une recherche de vrit ?


Ce n'est pas que j'ai crit... J'ai crit que c'est la fermeture  d'autres pistes de rflexion qui est idologique. Si je cherche une "vrit" politique, est ce que a te semble cohrent que je ne lise que des journaux de droite par exemple ?

----------


## Invit

> Mais, dans ce cas, il ne faut pas nier que votre indignation est bien due  vos prfrences et vos croyances et non pas  une phrase suppose sexiste.


Mais c'est le cas de tous les propos insultants. C'est pas grave de dire que les esquimaux sont cons (j'ai pris les esquimaux au pif) puisque le culte de l'intelligence est due  nos prfrences et  nos croyances.




> Ce n'est pas que j'ai crit... J'ai crit que c'est la fermeture  d'autres pistes de rflexion qui est idologique. Si je cherche une "vrit" politique, est ce que a te semble cohrent que je ne lise que des journaux de droite par exemple ?


Mais alors explique-moi, s'il n'y a pas d'opposition entre gne/environnement, inn/acquis etc., comment peut-on dire que la femme est davantage pousse vers l'esthtique et l'homme vers les ides sur la seule base de la prsence de gnes (surtout sachant qu'on ne les connat pas tous) ? La logique m'chappe totalement.

----------


## RegBas

> En revanche que l'on puisse dire que c'est parce qu'elles ont moins d'affinit avec les "ides" qu'avec "l'esthtique" a a m'emm....


Dans tout ce dbat je m'tonne que tout le monde interprte cela comme a. Dire que les femmes ont plus d'affinits avec l'esthtique que les ides est totalement diffrent de dire qu'elles seraient moins doues pour les ides que les hommes.
Cette affirmation reste vraie si on considre qu'elles sont aussi bonnes voire meilleures que les hommes pour les ides, mais juste qu'elles prferrent quand mme l'estthique.

Bref tout a ressemble  un dbat de digressions plus qu' un dbat sur le sujet originel.

----------


## TallyHo

> Et en quoi l'argument d'autorit est un mal ? 
> C'est pas un des outils du dbat ?


Il ne faut pas confondre rfrence et argument d'autorit. Tu peux citer des auteurs si leur contenu est pertinent par rapport au sujet. L'argument d'autorit c'est quand tu argumentes uniquement sur la rputation de l'auteur et c'est a qu'on ne peut pas accepter comme argument. Exemple : il faut rduire la production de voitures car le Pape a dit que a rduirait la pollution. Argument d'autorit.

----------


## RyzenOC

> Dans tout ce dbat je m'tonne que tout le monde interprte cela comme a. Dire que les femmes ont plus d'affinits avec l'esthtique que les ides est totalement diffrent de dire qu'elles seraient moins doues pour les ides que les hommes.
> Cette affirmation reste vraie si on considre qu'elles sont aussi bonnes voire meilleures que les hommes pour les ides, mais juste qu'elles prferrent quand mme l'estthique.
> 
> Bref tout a ressemble  un dbat de digressions plus qu' un dbat sur le sujet originel.


+1, sur la note original il dit que les ides des femmes peuvent encore plus booster avec des mthodes travail plus orienter sur le relationnel. Il ne dit pas que la femme  moins d'ides dans le cerveau mais  plus d'motion.

Il a su rester dans son domaine d'expertise  savoir le l'ingnierie logiciel. Et c'est son exprience ici qui le tend  tenir ces propos sur une amlioration des process :




> Women on average show a higher interest in people and men in things
> ○ We can make software engineering more people-oriented with pair programming
> and more collaboration. Unfortunately, there may be limits to how
> people-oriented certain roles at Google can be and we shouldn't deceive
> ourselves or students into thinking otherwise (some of our programs to get
> female students into coding might be doing this).
> ● Women on average are more cooperative
> ○ Allow those exhibiting cooperative behavior to thrive. Recent updates to Perf may
> be doing this to an extent, but maybe there's more we can do


Dans ce passage, il vaut aider les femmes  sintgrer dans les quipes en amliorant l'aspect collaboratif.
Il ne demande pas mieux que d'avoir des femmes avec lui, mais pour cela il critique les mthodes de travail mal adapt pour l'acceptation et l'intgration des femmes.

----------


## TallyHo

> comment peut-on dire que la femme est davantage pousse vers l'esthtique et l'homme vers les ides sur la seule base de la prsence de gnes


Je suppose que tu fais rfrence au mmo. Peux tu citer le passage en question ?

----------


## oudjira

Euh! Je ne comprend pas encore le monde des employs, mais  mon avis a ne mrite pas qu'on le licencie  cause de cette histoire  ::mouarf1::

----------


## ddoumeche

> Admettons, mais est on d'accord que les "places" ne sont pas assignes, c'est  dire qu'une femme peut vouloir faire autre chose sans qu'on l'emmerde et pareil pour un homme ? Et qu'entre autres, la "place" n'est pas dtermine par des facteurs gntiques, c'est  dire des "diffrences hommes/femmes" ?


Les places sont assignes,  chaque gamin de les prendre en fonction de ce que fait papa, maman, tonton, de ses affinits, etc... bref de l'environnement. Tu sais, Darwin, l'volution et la slection naturelle, toussa.
Que je sache  part quelques corps de mtier bien spcifique, aucun n'est interdit aux femmes

Mais il semble qu'en France on ait une faune d'illumin(e)s en pleine rgression infantile, d'o des comdies comme "Si J'tais un Homme".




> Deux questions :
> 
> - Est-ce que les femmes le demandent vraiment spontanment, indpendamment de toute ducation ? Si c'est une question d'ducation, pourquoi on duque les gens comme a ? Quel est l'intrt ?
> 
> - C'est quoi vivre comme un homme ?


Bavardage sans intrt : si les femmes veulent mettre leur carrire avant leur famille, qu'elles le fassent et elles russiront. Par contre, elles n'auront pas forcment de gosses. Le syndrome de la quadra sans enfants
Pour preuve :




> Chez moi, c'est mon compagnon qui s'est propos spontanment, pour une simple raison : mon mtier paie mieux. C'est la logique mme 
> (et en plus, je crois que c'est moi qui ai le taf le plus facile dans l'histoire )

----------


## Chauve souris

> Et je rappelle encore une fois que les ingalits existent bel et bien au niveau des salaires.


Ce n'est pas en rptant un mensonge qu'il devient une vrit. En France, partout o j'ai travaill, et j'en ai fait des boulots mme si je n'y restais pas longtemps. les femmes qui faisaient le mme boulot tait payes pareil. Confirm par ma mre, chef de centre  la Scu (elle avait les barmes des salaires et il n'y avait aucune distinction sexiste) et copains ou copines qui taient dans la mme situation que moi.

Mais si tu me dis qu'un ingnieur est mieux pay qu'une secrtaire la comparaison ne tient pas.

----------


## Chauve souris

> Quand des garons dcouvrent une boite de tampons...


Les garons que nous tions en 68 avaient trouv patant les Tampax. On introduisait le tampon dans la bouteille d'essence, ne laissant que la petite ficelle dpasser, a permettait donc de fermer la bouteille avec un bouchon en lige. Sur le thtre des oprations il fallait rester serein dans les gaz chlors et les grenades offensives, retirer le bouchon, tirer sur la ficelle pour faire remonter un peu le tampon, allumer et servir bien chaud.

"Lorsque s'allument les brasiers, il n'en faut voir que la lumire" (Jos Mart)

----------


## BenoitM

> Ce n'est pas en rptant un mensonge qu'il devient une vrit. En France, partout o j'ai travaill, et j'en ai fait des boulots mme si je n'y restais pas longtemps. les femmes qui faisaient le mme boulot tait payes pareil. Confirm par ma mre, chef de centre  la Scu (elle avait les barmes des salaires et il n'y avait aucune distinction sexiste) et copains ou copines qui taient dans la mme situation que moi.
> 
> Mais si tu me dis qu'un ingnieur est mieux pay qu'une secrtaire la comparaison ne tient pas.


Dj entre deux hommes les salaires sont pas quivalent toute les professions non pas d'chelle barmique

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Ce n'est pas en rptant un mensonge qu'il devient une vrit. En France, partout o j'ai travaill, et j'en ai fait des boulots mme si je n'y restais pas longtemps. les femmes qui faisaient le mme boulot tait payes pareil. Confirm par ma mre, chef de centre  la Scu (elle avait les barmes des salaires et il n'y avait aucune distinction sexiste) et copains ou copines qui taient dans la mme situation que moi.
> 
> Mais si tu me dis qu'un ingnieur est mieux pay qu'une secrtaire la comparaison ne tient pas.


http://www.lemonde.fr/les-decodeurs/...5_4355770.html

http://lentreprise.lexpress.fr/rh-ma...e_1847905.html

Faudrait arrter de se baser sur des expriences personnelles et son entourage proche pour baser vos chiffres, hein. Il y a des carts de salaires homme-femme  poste gal en France, ptet pas  tous les niveaux ou  tous les postes, ni forcment dans les mmes proportions, mais ils existent. Et faudrait viter de zapper la discrimination  l'embauche, aussi.

----------


## arond

> Il ne faut pas confondre rfrence et argument d'autorit. Tu peux citer des auteurs si leur contenu est pertinent par rapport au sujet. L'argument d'autorit c'est quand tu argumentes uniquement sur la rputation de l'auteur et c'est a qu'on ne peut pas accepter comme argument. Exemple : il faut rduire la production de voitures car le Pape a dit que a rduirait la pollution. Argument d'autorit.


Merci de l'explication  :;):

----------


## maske

Donc, quand je prsente des rfrences qui comprennent des analyses sous forme d'essai (et galement riches en rfrences) ainsi que des publications scientifiques (donc peer-reviewed avant acceptation pour publication) et qu'on me rtorque "ce sont des auteurs partisans donc les arguments sont non recevables", il s'agit bien d'un argument d'autorit ?

----------


## TallyHo

> Faudrait arrter de se baser sur des expriences personnelles et son entourage proche pour baser vos chiffres, hein.


Si vous voulez un dbat sincre, l'exigence demande est rciproque. Combien de fois avons-nous demand des lments de preuve ou des tudes fiables et neutres  vos affirmations ? Il a t rpondu que ce n'tait pas utile.




> Et faudrait viter de zapper la discrimination  l'embauche, aussi.


Bon exemple... Il a t demand maintes et maintes fois une tude fiable  ce sujet. Et ici je ne parle pas d'articles de journaux ou d'une tude sur les retours d'une dizaine de lettres de candidature. J'ai beau regard sur le net, je vois plutt une demande de fminisation de l'informatique avec des boites qui le clament haut et fort.

----------


## Invit

> Je suppose que tu fais rfrence au mmo. Peux tu citer le passage en question ?





> Note, Im not saying that all men differ from all women in the following ways or that these
> differences are just. Im simply stating that the distribution of preferences and abilities of men
> and women differ in part due to biological causes and that these differences may explain why
> we dont see equal representation of women in tech and leadership.
> [...]
> Personality differences
> Women, on average, have more:
> ● Openness directed towards feelings and aesthetics rather than ideas.


Il affirme qu'en moyenne les femmes sont plus tournes vers les sentiments et l'esthtique que vers les ides, et explique que c'est en partie d  des causes biologiques. Donc, c'est son sentiment personnel (qui ne semble pas partag par les concernes) qu'il estime valid par ces causes biologiques. Tu vois d'autres bases dcrites ?




> Ce n'est pas en rptant un mensonge qu'il devient une vrit. En France, partout o j'ai travaill, et j'en ai fait des boulots mme si je n'y restais pas longtemps. les femmes qui faisaient le mme boulot tait payes pareil. Confirm par ma mre, chef de centre  la Scu (elle avait les barmes des salaires et il n'y avait aucune distinction sexiste) et copains ou copines qui taient dans la mme situation que moi.
> 
> Mais si tu me dis qu'un ingnieur est mieux pay qu'une secrtaire la comparaison ne tient pas.


ENCORE : http://www.inegalites.fr/spip.php?article972

----------


## TallyHo

> Donc, quand je prsente des rfrences qui comprennent des analyses sous forme d'essai (et galement riches en rfrences) ainsi que des publications scientifiques (donc peer-reviewed avant acceptation pour publication) et qu'on me rtorque "ce sont des auteurs partisans donc les arguments sont non recevables", il s'agit bien d'un argument d'autorit ?


Pour les essais, c'est un biais de confirmation. Tu penserais quoi si je te vantais l'anticapitalisme en citant Besancenot ? Pour les tudes, le problme est autre, elles ne rpondent absolument pas  la question du "pourquoi" puisque c'est a qui nous intresse, n'est ce pas ?




> Il affirme qu'en moyenne les femmes sont plus tournes vers les sentiments et l'esthtique que vers les ides, et explique que c'est en partie d  des causes biologiques.


Il n'y a aucune notion de supriorit de l'ide sur l'motion dans le passage cit. Pas plus que de notion d'exclusivit des gnes dans le fonctionnement des hommes et femmes. Donc c'est bien une interprtation de votre part que de lui prter ces intentions, de toute faon il suffit de lire...

Et puis on a dj eu la discussion au dbut du fil puisque c'est justement l-dessus que les accusations de sexisme se sont formules. Donc on ne va pas boucler ad vitam eternam  ::):

----------


## Zirak

Y'a un truc tout bte que tu ne comprendras jamais, c'est que l'on peut tre partisan ET "objectif" (ou du moins, ne pas raconter que des conneries).

Ce n'est pas parce que tu dfends une ide, une cause ou que sais-je, que tu as forcment un avis biais et que tu n'as pas fait le tour de la question avant...


Si Besancenot est contre le capitalisme, c'est pas parce qu'un matin il s'est dit "tiens, je vais devenir anti-capitaliste". C'est qu'il a quand mme du faire des recherches, observer des tats de fait dans la vie de tous les jours, discuter avec / lu des conomistes ou autres, etc etc.

Et ce n'est pas parce que il a choisi d'tre "anti", que du coup son avis est biais et que tout ce qu'il dit est irrecevable...


Enfin bon, c'est toujours pareil, les sources des autres sont toujours biaises, mais les tiennes non, c'est que des tudes faites par des personnes 100% objectives et totalement neutres, qui n'ont aucun avis sur rien.  ::roll:: 


Tu dis que l'argument d'autorit, c'est utiliser la rputation de quelqu'un pour valider un argument. OK. Toi tu fais quoi ? Tu utilise la rputation de quelqu'un, pour dnigrer tous les arguments qu'elle pourrait donner en partant du principe que son avis est forcment biais. Mais avoir un parti pris, et mme en admettant que la personne ne soit pas objective, cela ne signifie pas pour autant que tout ce qu'elle peut dire est faux. 

Bref, pour quelqu'un qui veut dbattre sainement, tu "personnifie" le dbat en dnigrant la rputation de la source pour balayer les arguments celle-ci, plutt que regarder le fond de l'argument lui-mme, on ne peut pas dire que tu donnes le bon exemple puisqu'au final, tu fais exactement ce que tu nous reproche de faire avec ryu.

----------


## maske

Comment tu le sais que c'est un biais de confirmation, tu n'as pas lu ?

Pourquoi tu mets sur le mme plan un politique et des intellectuels qui ont pass leur vie  crire et  rflchir ? 

C'est quoi une source fiable et non partisane dans ce cas ? L, des gens rflchissent pendant longtemps, analysent des faits, sourcent leurs arguments et crivent des essais. Le principe mme c'est que tu peux tre en dsaccord,  condition de lire et d'argumenter ton dsaccord avec des sources. Refuser l'exercice comme tu le fais, c'est refuser le dbat intellectuel. 

Et comme toi n'as pas lu, tu n'as pas vu que les papiers, publis dans des revues scientifiques de mdecine, montrent justement que les differences dont on parle n'ont pas d'origine biologiques.

Je ne retrouve pas l'tude dont toi tu parles. Peux tu remettre un lien ?

----------


## TallyHo

> Y'a un truc tout bte que tu ne comprendras jamais


Tu ne comprendras jamais que ton argumentation sur le plan personnel n'apporte rien. Dcidemment, tu n'apprends pas de tes erreurs. A peine revenu, on retrouve les mmes stratgies de personnalisation... En 3 messages rcents, 0% argument de fond, 100% procs en place publique...

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Si vous voulez un dbat sincre, l'exigence demande est rciproque. Combien de fois avons-nous demand des lments de preuve ou des tudes fiables et neutres  vos affirmations ? Il a t rpondu que ce n'tait pas utile.


T'es gentil, mais faudrait cliquer sur les liens que je mets.




> Bon exemple... Il a t demand maintes et maintes fois une tude fiable  ce sujet. Et ici je ne parle pas d'articles de journaux ou d'une tude sur les retours d'une dizaine de lettres de candidature. J'ai beau regard sur le net, je vois plutt une demande de fminisation de l'informatique avec des boites qui le clament haut et fort.


http://www.lemonde.fr/emploi/article...5_1698637.html

bon l c'est plus une discrimination en fonction de l'origine de la personne. Sinon, on a :

http://www.marieclaire.fr/,inegalite...che,711372.asp

Aprs oui, les boites, notamment dans l'info, cherchent  recruter des femmes. Enfin, le disent. Est ce que c'est parce qu'elles savent qu'il y a peu de candidates, ou juste pousses par leur image auprs du public, ou encore par rel souci d'galit, a...

ps : les articles dont j'ai mis le lien sont sourcs : insee, etc.

----------


## TallyHo

> C'est quoi une source fiable et non partisane dans ce cas ?





> Refuser l'exercice comme tu le fais, c'est refuser le dbat intellectuel.


C'est surtout gagner du temps de lecture en adoptant deux critres simples : tude valide, influence limite. Que ce soit influence idologique, financire, etc...

Je suis tonn qu'on ne se comprenne pas l-dessus. Tu devrais tre sensible  la question pourtant.

----------


## Zirak

> Tu ne comprendras jamais que ton argumentation sur le plan personnel n'apporte rien. Dcidemment, tu n'apprends pas de tes erreurs. A peine revenu, on retrouve les mmes stratgies de personnalisation... En 3 messages rcents, 0% argument de fond, 100% procs en place publique...


Mais je n'argumente en rien (tu m'as vu prendre parti pour un ct ou l'autre l ?), j'essai juste de t'expliquer (pour la 8 millionime fois), que tu "dbats" exactement de la mme faon que les autres et non pas plus sainement, et que tes "arguments" pour balayer une source sont  moitis bidons car dans ce cas l, on peut balayer toutes les sources quelles qu'elles soient, et que comme d'habitude, tu n'applique pas toi-mme ce que tu prches.

Du coup, je ne vois pas pourquoi je prendrais le temps d'argumenter sur le fond, passer du temps  faire des recherches et poster des sources, pour qu'en 30s, tu balaies le tout en me disant que "oh lol, ta source c'est X, alors a compte pas". J'ai dj perdu assez de temps  faire a avec ryu.

Je prfre "personnifier" (un jour tu y arriveras  employer le bon mot) le dbat en te montrant tes biais  toi, au pire, peut-tre qu'un jour tu essaieras de les corriger un petit peu, c'est toujours plus utile que d'essayer de discuter avec toi dans l'tat actuel des choses. C'est facile de critiquer la paille dans mon oeil, mais bizarrement, quand on te signale tes "erreurs"  toi, on est des mchants "personnifieur" de dbat, pourtant, je ne fais que a pour que tu puisses toi aussi apprendre de tes erreurs et t'amliorer humainement.  :;): 

Tu peux dire tout ce que tu veux sur moi, au final, tout ce que je vois (car mme si je ne participe pas, je lis), c'est que, peu importe avec qui tu discutes, a fini toujours en discussion strile o tu te mets des gens  dos, j'attends toujours ce fameux dbat "sain".

----------


## TallyHo

> Je ne retrouve pas l'tude dont toi tu parles. Peux tu remettre un lien ?


Du coup j'ai zapp ta question, il y a eu un peu de friture sur la ligne  ::D: 

http://biologie.ens-paris-saclay.fr/...=1246025236079

----------


## Marco46

> Il n'y a aucune notion de supriorit de l'ide sur l'motion dans le passage cit. Pas plus que de notion d'exclusivit des gnes dans le fonctionnement des hommes et femmes. Donc c'est bien une interprtation de votre part que de lui prter ces intentions, de toute faon il suffit de lire...
> 
> Et puis on a dj eu la discussion au dbut du fil puisque c'est justement l-dessus que les accusations de sexisme se sont formules. Donc on ne va pas boucler ad vitam eternam


Ben tant que t'auras pas reconnu que t'as tord on va boucler gros ...

Que tu le veuilles ou non, ce n'est pas une accusation mais un fait, son propos *est* sexiste.

Ce n'est pas en linkant 3 pauvres crits de merde que la vrit serait tablie comme quoi les femmes seraient gnralement plus attires par l'esthtique et les motions que les ides du fait de causes biologiques. C'est du sexisme pur et simple. De la totale subjectivit.

Aprs tu peux tout aussi bien assumer ouvertement tre sexiste et machiste, et l plus de problme, certains l'ont fait sur ce fil  plusieurs reprises. Le problme c'est que, en quelques sortes, tu fais le cur qui nous explique ses bondieuseries et sa morale tout en ayant la main dans la culotte d'un enfant de chur. C'est pas srieux quoi ...

----------


## Zirak

> Le problme c'est que, en quelques sortes, tu fais le cur qui nous explique ses bondieuseries et sa morale tout en ayant la main dans la culotte d'un enfant de chur. C'est pas srieux quoi ...


Mais non, comme les 1587 autres personnes s'tant prise la tte avec lui, vous n'avez juste pas compris ses propos et sa dmarche, tout n'est que de votre faute, c'est  vous d'admettre vos tords, vous ne savez pas dbattre sainement et merci d'arrter de "personnaliser" le dbat ! (D'ailleurs si vous pouviez me le "personnaliser" en noir mtallis, a me ferait trs plaisir  ::aie:: ).


Sinon, a fait juste plus d'un an que moi et d'autres, dnonons a chez lui, je suis heureux de t'accueillir dans "la meute".


Bon allez j'arrte sinon la modration va encore tre mystrieusement alerte  mon encontre.

----------


## TallyHo

> Ben tant que t'auras pas reconnu que t'as tord on va boucler gros ...


Donc on est bien dans l'imposition d'un point de vue, la lutte du bien et du mal, le procs de Damore et non une recherche de juste milieu ou du pourquoi comme tu disais plus haut. C'tait mieux de le dire tout de suite, a nous aurait fait gagner du temps depuis 3-4 pages. Ca confirme que la srennit du fil qu'on a connu jusque l avec un partage d'arguments intressants n'est plus d'actualit.

----------


## Bubu017

> Ben tant que t'auras pas reconnu que t'as tord on va boucler gros ...
> 
> Ce n'est pas en linkant 3 pauvres crits de merde que la vrit serait tablie comme quoi les femmes seraient gnralement plus attires par l'esthtique et les motions que les ides du fait de causes biologiques. C'est du sexisme pur et simple. De la totale subjectivit.


En quoi les crits utiliss sont des crits de merde ? Si je me souviens bien, ce sont des sources scientifiques. Il s'en sert pour argumenter son propos et ne pas juste dire : les femmes seraient gnralement plus attires par l'esthtique et les motions que les ides.
Ce n'est pas parce-que vous n'tes pas d'accord avec l'utilisation qui en est faite qu'il faut les dnigrer.

----------


## Invit

Donc pas de remise en question possible du propos de dpart. Il y a forcment un pourquoi et un juste milieu, parce que c'est forcment vrai, il a invoqu les gnes ! Fallait le dire tout de suite.

----------


## TallyHo

> Ce n'est pas parce-que vous n'tes pas d'accord avec l'utilisation qui en est faite qu'il faut les dnigrer.


Merci pour ton soutien mais c'est peine perdue. On a eu le meilleur du fil sur les 10 premires pages. Maintenant il y a la rentre avec son lot d'invectives et de jugements personnels habituels. Et le pire, ils sont avertis mais ils s'en tamponnent le coquillard. Et aprs ils viendront dire que nous sommes les perturbateurs. A ce niveau l, on ne peut que remercier tous ceux qui ont apport une bonne contribution, qu'on soit d'accord ou pas avec eux.

----------


## Bubu017

> Donc pas de remise en question possible du propos de dpart. Il y a forcment un pourquoi et un juste milieu, parce que c'est forcment vrai, il a invoqu les gnes ! Fallait le dire tout de suite.


Je n'ai pas dit a. Je ne parle mme pas du propos mais des sources utilises. Leurs conclusions peuvent tre fausses, seront peut-tre contredites par d'autres scientifiques, mais rien ne permet de les juger comme des crits de merde, je ne vous savais pas gnticien.

Sinon sur le dbat, vous tournez en rond depuis quelques temps, je pense que chaque camp n'arrivera jamais  convaincre l'autre.

----------


## arond

Sinon comme j'ai vu passer des gens qui ont dis que les ingalits de salaires n'existaient pas : 


La description contient des sources  :;): 

Le dbut vous intresseras surtout sur l'emplois et un peu pour les maths. Bon visionnage et lecture des sources.  :;):

----------


## Invit

> mais rien ne permet de les juger comme des crits de merde, je ne vous savais pas gnticien.


Damore non plus, a ne l'empche pas de tirer des conclusions n'importe comment. Et encore une fois je conteste le fait qu'il y ait besoin de prouver que les femmes ne sont pas plus tournes vers l'esthtique que les hommes. C'est quand mme dingue ! Il suffit qu'il y ait une base scientifique pour qu'on puisse en tirer n'importe quelle conclusion htive et la brandir comme un fait faute de preuve du contraire ? Je ne suis certes pas gnticienne mais, quoi qu'on en dise, je suis quand mme doue d'un minimum de raison.

----------


## Marco46

> Donc on est bien dans l'imposition d'un point de vue, la lutte du bien et du mal, le procs de Damore et non une recherche de juste milieu ou du pourquoi comme tu disais plus haut. C'tait mieux de le dire tout de suite, a nous aurait fait gagner du temps depuis 3-4 pages. Ca confirme que la srennit du fil qu'on a connu jusque l avec un partage d'arguments intressants n'est plus d'actualit.


Tu comprends toujours pas que peu importe ce que disent les tudes qu'il a link, on pourrait trouver des faits qui permettraient d'appuyer un discours oppos.

Tiens par exemple, sur le fil de discussion  propos de Blizzard qui recrute des femmes.

Quuuuueeeuuhaaaaa ??? Queeeeeee liiiiis-jeeee ?




> En 1984, aux USA, il y avait 42% de dveloppeurs fminins.





> En Malaisie, l'informatique est un mtier de filles, et on trouve 70% de dames dans les facults de programmation(cf mon lien).





> "Les donnes rcentes disponibles pour dix pays (arabes) rvlent que les femmes reprsentent entre 34% et 56,8% des diplms du suprieur dans les sciences, l'ingnierie et l'agriculture, un ratio relativement lev", affirme le document. "Environ 37 % des chercheurs dans le monde arabe sont des femmes, soit plus que dans lUnion europenne (33 %)", affirme encore ltude.


Horrrrreeur !! Mme chez les bougnouls islamonazis la femme est mieux reprsente dans les sciences !!

Mais pourquoi donc ? Quels gnes ont-elles que nos femelles n'ont paaaaaas ??? Vite capturons quelques spcimens pour analyser leurs gnes pour comprendre !!

Bon j'arrte de dlirer je vais me faire modrer par un modo qui aura pas lu la discussion et me comprendra littralement.

Bref, il n'y a pas de dbat pour savoir si ses propos sont sexistes, ils sont ipso facto sexistes. Affirmer que ce mec n'est pas sexiste et prtendre qu'on est pas soi mme machiste ou sexiste c'est simplement de l'hypocrisie. 

Chauve-Souris par exemple n'est pas hypocrite, il fait de la bonne grosse posie qui sent fort (j'avoue j'ai bien ri, je plussse ds que je rentre  ma maison) mais il assume son machisme. Assumes et yaura plus la joie de venir te troll.

----------


## Marco46

> Je ne suis certes pas gnticienne mais, quoi qu'on en dise, je suis quand mme doue d'un minimum de raison.


Vas donc sur vente-privee te trouver un nouveau sac  main, les ides c'est pour les hommes, donc tu devrais quitter ce forum tu n'en serais que plus heureuse c'est scientifiquement prouv !

----------


## Invit

> Vas donc sur vente-privee te trouver un nouveau sac  main, les ides c'est pour les hommes, donc tu devrais quitter ce forum tu n'en serais que plus heureuse c'est scientifiquement prouv !


J'aime la charte graphique.

----------


## RyzenOC

perso je vois plus dintrt  ce dbat.
Que les femmes soit plus sur lmotionnel et lesthtique au pire on s'en fou.

La seul chose de vraiment importante c'est laccs  la science de l'informatique aux femmes, ce qui est le cas en France, elles sont libre de faire un bts, iut, master, cole d'ing, doctorats en informatique.
Tous comme n'importe quels hommes peut devenir infirmier, il n'y a aucune discrimination.

ce genre de dbat sert plus  alimenter les fministes extrmiste qui aiment bien tous rapporter aux droits de la femmes mme si il n'y aucun rapport.
Heureusement qu'il n'y a pas une news chaque fois qu'un salari lambda travaillant dans une boite connu poste un truc borderline. Dans ma boite je reois chaque jours des mails ou des blagues pouvant tre interprt comme racistes, homophobes, anti-fminisme, on aiment bien aussi trait certains de mongols, d'autiste ou d'handicap.

celle d'aujourd'hui pendant la pause caf :



> "Vous savez pourquoi dieu  cre l'homme en 1er et pas la femme ?"
> "Parce sinon il n'aurait pas pu en placer une"

----------


## maske

Dites euh je viens de passer 1h30 en voiture alors j'ai profit pour couter la confrence de ce fameux expert en gntique de Tally Ho.

Il passe 1h30  dire, je cite, "il n'y a pas d'isomorphisme entre gne et comportement et vice versa", il le conclue  1h01 si a vous intresse. 

Donc ton expert il nous dit que les comportements et intrts des femmes ne sont pas et ne peuvent pas tre relis  des causes gntiques. 

Donc du coup... ?

----------


## TallyHo

> Il passe 1h30  dire, je cite, "il n'y a pas d'isomorphisme entre gne et comportement et vice versa", il le conclue  1h01 si a vous intresse.
> 
> Donc ton expert il nous dit que les comportements et intrts des femmes ne sont pas et ne peuvent pas tre relis  des causes gntiques.


Comment pourrait-il nier le rle des gnes en ayant dcouvert un gne li au comportement ?

Isomorphisme : analogie entre deux objets prsentant des similitudes structurelles.

Sa conclusion n'invalide pas le rle mais la similitude. Nous pouvons avoir la mme configuration gntique qui joue son rle basique mais nous serons diffrents au final car il y a d'autres paramtres. Nous pouvons avoir le mme cerveau mais pas le mme comportement au final.

N'essayez pas de tout opposer, c'est un tout. Comme il dirait, le comportement c'est 100% gntique et 100% environnement. Le dterminisme gntique ou social n'est jamais bon, a mne aux idologies rductrices.

Sinon je crois avoir compris que nous dbattons du pourquoi en gnral. Alors comment se fait-il que vous ramenez systmatiquement le sujet  la femme ? Surtout quand le thme du document propos n'est pas ax sur elle...

Si tu es reparti sur le sujet de la femme, merci de me l'indiquer, a ne m'intresse plus d'en parler sur ce fil  ::):

----------


## maske

> Comment pourrait-il nier le rle des gnes en ayant dcouvert un gne li au comportement ?


Nan mais c'est TA source. Moi, je me dis que si a se trouve je me trompe alors dans une dmarche d'honntet intellectuelle - accordes moi a - j'coute ta source jusqu'au bout et j'y rflchi. Il ne nie pas le rle des gnes. Il dit : On ne peut pas lier un phnotype  un gnotype et vice-versa. Srieux, il dit a pendant 1h00, et ensuite il enfonce le clou dans sa conclusion ET dans les 30 minutes de discussion qui suivent. Dire qu'un gne code un comportement, c'est impossible.

Il l'explique bien : quand tu isoles un gne et que tu trouves une corrlation avec un comportement ou une aptitude - par exemple une affinit avec l'esthtique, le truc de ces connasses de femmes. En fait ce gne est aussi fortement corrl avec ta capacit respiratoire, le nombre d'heures de sommeil dont tu as besoin pour tre en forme, la vitesse de repousse de tes ongles et galement ton asthme ! Un gne ne dtermine pas juste un comportement. Le problme, c'est que tu changes d'individu (homme ou femme peu importe), tu vas trouver que le mme gne est corrl  15 autres trucs sans aucun rapport. 

C'est un expert et il nous dit que :

1 - Il est impossible d'isoler un gne et de le corrler  un comportement prcis
2 - Mme si c'tait possible, les combinaisons changent trs fortement d'individu  individu, et il n'est pas possible d'tablir des groupes au sein d'une population mme dans des cas pathologiques (le meilleur rsultat possible concernant la trisomie 21 concernait 3% des malades) et donc il est proprement faux d'affirmer que les femmes sont plus portes sur le ressenti et l'esthtique et les hommes sur les ides

Par extension : les diffrences d'aptitudes et d'intrts h/f ne peuvent pas s'expliquer par la nature et donc pas de prdisposition sauf individuelle, et mme dans ce cas il est impossible de les dterminer ou de les corrler  un gne ou  un ensemble de gnes significatifs.

Le scientifique  la carrire longue comme le bras prcise un truc important : il a fait une revue extensive de la littrature sur le sujet, c'est  dire des articles scientifiques les plus srieux du monde entier et depuis des annes.

Tu penses qu'il ment ? On fait quoi je le rajoute  la liste des auteurs partisans  charge dont la lecture ou l'coute est une perte de temps car leur avis n'est pas pertinent sur la question ?




> Sa conclusion n'invalide pas le rle mais la similitude. Nous pouvons avoir la mme configuration gntique qui joue son rle basique mais nous serons diffrents au final car il y a d'autres paramtres. Nous pouvons avoir le mme cerveau mais pas le mme comportement au final.


Wow wow wow ! Attends, finalement nous sommes vraiment diffrents suite  autre chose que la gntique c'est a ? C'est  dire l'environnement - sinon quoi d'autre ? Les comportements et aptitudes typs fminins par exemple, comme celui d'avoir plus d'affinits avec l'esthtique qu'avec les ides - dit le mmo du googole - ne sont donc pas lis  la gntique ? On est bien d'accord l dessus l ? Tu dis finalement l'inverse des 5 pages de conneries qui prcdent ?




> N'essayez pas de tout opposer, c'est un tout. Comme il dirait, le comportement c'est 100% gntique et 100% environnement. Le dterminisme gntique ou social n'est jamais bon, a mne aux idologies rductrices.


"il dirait" ? Qui a "il" ? Pas le professeur de ton lien en tous cas. Qui a ?




> Sinon je crois avoir compris que nous dbattons du pourquoi en gnral. Alors comment se fait-il que vous ramenez systmatiquement le sujet  la femme ? Surtout quand le thme du document propos n'est pas ax sur elle...


Non, a on s'en fout de savoir que les gnes dfinissent un individu. On le sait bien on est pas dbiles. Le crtin de google, lui, affirme que les femmes sont moins tailles que les hommes pour l'informatique et que l'origine est gntique. C'est a la polmique. Il n'y a pas de dbat, car c'est tout simplement faux. Il y a polmique et il y a une lutte pour viter que des avis sexistes et rtrogrades contaminent les esprits des lecteurs les plus jeunes - c'est la seule raison pour laquelle je passe autant de temps (merci les insomnies)  rpondre  toi et tes potes misogynes. On dirait que vous tes organiss, c'est assez incroyable.




> perso je vois plus dintrt  ce dbat.


Point 1 : C'est comme ton avis, depuis le dbut on s'en tape de savoir que t'es un illettr sexiste.




> Que les femmes soit plus sur lmotionnel et lesthtique au pire on s'en fou.
> 
> La seul chose de vraiment importante c'est laccs  la science de l'informatique aux femmes, ce qui est le cas en France, elles sont libre de faire un bts, iut, master, cole d'ing, doctorats en informatique.
> Tous comme n'importe quels hommes peut devenir infirmier, il n'y a aucune discrimination.


Justement on ne s'en fout pas pour la bonne raison que des connards comme celui du mmo se servent de ces arguments pour discriminer les femmes et a rentre dans les moeurs. a devient normal qu'une fille joue  la dinette et les garons aux voitures. Rsultat : des prjugs. Les garons ne veulent pas devenir aide-maternelle. Les filles ne veulent pas devenir informaticiennes. Dans les mtiers plus ouverts, les hommes finissent majoritairement en haut de la hirarchie. Et les salaires, n'en parlons pas c'est dj voqu plus haut.

Je vais beaucoup dans les lyces et les collges pour faire dcouvrir l'informatique aux jeunes. Systmatiquement, au collge, il y a une ouverture assez forte des deux sexes (6/5) mais en terminale, c'est clair : l'informatique c'est pour les geeks mles et les filles moches. La pression de l'ducation et du regard des autres dans la socit (conditionn par l'ducation) pr-dirigent les filles qui mme si elles ont accs aux mtiers se censurent.

Finalement, dire "on s'en fout les tudes leur sont ouvertes, si elles n'y vont pas c'est qu'elles ne veulent pas", c'est exactement comme une femme que tu enfermes chez toi et pour qui tu dis aux gens  l'extrieur "si elle ne sort pas c'est qu'elle ne veut pas, alors ne pose pas de question". Finalement dire a, c'est tre un escroc ou un imbcile profond (oserais je dire congnital ? ho ho).




> ce genre de dbat sert plus  alimenter les fministes extrmiste qui aiment bien tous rapporter aux droits de la femmes mme si il n'y aucun rapport.
> Heureusement qu'il n'y a pas une news chaque fois qu'un salari lambda travaillant dans une boite connu poste un truc borderline. Dans ma boite je reois chaque jours des mails ou des blagues pouvant tre interprt comme racistes, homophobes, anti-fminisme, on aiment bien aussi trait certains de mongols, d'autiste ou d'handicap.


Le problme de ce genre de dbat, c'est que je peux pas vous signaler. Dans les faits il est probable que vous violiez une partie des rgles du forum, peut-tre en ce qui concerne la discrimination, les insultes et l'incitation  la haine. Il faudrait que je vrifie tiens. Le souci c'est que c'est enrob dans un discours de bullshit qui masque les insultes avec de la vaseline. Derrires les sous entendus le sens est vident. Mais on est pas loin du drapage...




> celle d'aujourd'hui pendant la pause caf :
> "Vous savez pourquoi dieu  cre l'homme en 1er et pas la femme ?"
> "Parce sinon il n'aurait pas pu en placer une"


Voir Point 1.

J'en ai une moi aussi :

Le premier jour Dieu cra la terre.
Le second jour Dieu cra les trolls, pour nous faire chier...

----------


## RyzenOC

> Point 1 : C'est comme ton avis, depuis le dbut on s'en tape de savoir que t'es un illettr sexiste.
> 
> 
> 
> Justement on ne s'en fout pas pour la bonne raison que des connards comme celui du mmo se servent de ces arguments pour discriminer les femmes et a rentre dans les moeurs. a devient normal qu'une fille joue  la dinette et les garons aux voitures. Rsultat : des prjugs. Les garons ne veulent pas devenir aide-maternelle. Les filles ne veulent pas devenir informaticiennes. Dans les mtiers plus ouverts, les hommes finissent majoritairement en haut de la hirarchie. Et les salaires, n'en parlons pas c'est dj voqu plus haut.
> 
> Je vais beaucoup dans les lyces et les collges pour faire dcouvrir l'informatique aux jeunes. Systmatiquement, au collge, il y a une ouverture assez forte des deux sexes (6/5) mais en terminale, c'est clair : l'informatique c'est pour les geeks mles et les filles moches. La pression de l'ducation et du regard des autres dans la socit (conditionn par l'ducation) pr-dirigent les filles qui mme si elles ont accs aux mtiers se censurent.
> 
> Finalement, dire "on s'en fout les tudes leur sont ouvertes, si elles n'y vont pas c'est qu'elles ne veulent pas", c'est exactement comme une femme que tu enfermes chez toi et pour qui tu dis aux gens  l'extrieur "si elle ne sort pas c'est qu'elle ne veut pas, alors ne pose pas de question". Finalement dire a, c'est tre un escroc ou un imbcile profond (oserais je dire congnital ? ho ho).
> ...



merci pour les insultes gratuite.
Non vraiment on voit la puissance de votre argumentation.

Comme je l'ai dit dans mon prcdent, ce dbat alimente les extrmistes qui ne voit que le mal partout.
C'est a cause de ce genre de rponse que ce dbat n'a aucun intrt. Pour peu que l'on essaye de comprendre et d'avoir un esprit critique et ouvert avec le texte de cette employ on passe pour "un illettr sexiste."
C'est plus facile de faire le bobo et de "s'indigner" sur les rseaux sociaux que d'utiliser son cerveau 2 minutes.
Avez vous au moins lu le message original ?

Dans mon 1er message j'ai t tous comme vous indign des propos tenue, sauf que part la suite j'ai lu le texte original et la j'ai compltement chang d'avis.
Son message et tous sauf sexiste, si vous le lisez correctement vous comprendrez qu'il dfend la femme et ne l'insulte pas.

edit: J'admets que son message est trs borderline et que certains passage peuvent effectivement tre ambigu. Mais en gnrale c'est justement grce  ce genre de texte controvers que la socit volue. Mais heureusement dans son texte l'auteur mets pleins d'astrisque afin de justement viter une mauvaise interprtation. De plus cette personne cite ces sources afin dappuyer ces propos.

Vous pouvez penser ce que vous voulez, mais merci de rester courtois et ne plus m'insulter  l'avenir.

----------


## TallyHo

> ...


Il y a un moment donn o il faut peut-tre arrter de faire dire aux gens ce qu'ils n'ont pas dit et de chercher des intentions l o il n'y en a pas... Je n'ai jamais dit 1 gne = 1 comportement. Ca fait juste 100 fois que j'cris que c'est un paramtre. C'est vous qui cherchez  tout opposer,  tre exclusif sur tel paramtre et qui tes dans un discours conflictuel pour savoir qui a raison.

Si je voulais jouer  ton jeu, je te rpondrais de la mme faon sur l'environnement. Ca ne joue pas puiqu'on rpond diffremment  un stimulus suivant l'individu. Donc l'environnement c'est aussi de la merde. Donc on fait quoi ? J'ai raison. Un peu simpliste et binaire...

Vous confondez le constat, la recherche et l'exploration de documents avec la caution et la validation. Il y a une discussion, je propose des lments et, dans le tas, il y a mme des lments "fministes" mais l bizarrement a vous a moins intress... Ca se comprend, a ne sert pas l'argumentation de l'insulte et de la stigmatisation de misogyne illettr...  ::roll:: 

Bref... De toute faon c'est un document merdique selon vous donc ne perds plus ton temps avec a. Vous tes les gentils, nous sommes les mchants, tu vas pouvoir dormir tranquille ce soir avec le sentiment d'avoir accompli ta mission de justice  ::D:

----------


## ddoumeche

> Sinon comme j'ai vu passer des gens qui ont dis que les ingalits de salaires n'existaient pas : 
> 
> 
> La description contient des sources 
> 
> Le dbut vous intresseras surtout sur l'emplois et un peu pour les maths. Bon visionnage et lecture des sources.


Que faites-vous quand votre salaire ne vous convient pas ? vous prenez des cours, vous voluez dans votre poste ... ou plus souvent vous prenez confiance en vous et allez chercher ailleurs.
Que font les femmes quand leurs salaires ne leur conviennent pas ? et bien elle se plaignent et encore, car elles ont beaucoup plus de mal  prendre des risques.

J'en ai coach quelques unes et il a fallut se me battre tous les jours avec elles pour les pousser  "se vendre".
Car les pres enseignent la prise de risques  leur fils, mais pas les mres  leur filles.

Quand je pense que certains font des "tudes" voire nous sortent des branches scientifiques entires nommes "women studies" pour expliquer cela, c'est  se tordre de rire. Le marxisme culturel va avoir la peau du monde scientifique

----------


## Invit

> Car les pres enseignent la prise de risques  leur fils, mais pas les mres  leur filles.
> 
> Quand je pense que certains font des "tudes" voire nous sortent des branches scientifiques entires nommes "women studies" pour expliquer cela, c'est  se tordre de rire. Le marxisme culturel va avoir la peau du monde scientifique


Mais comment tu veux faire pour que les mres l'apprennent  leur filles sans savoir pourquoi elles ne le font pas ? Avoue, tu aimes coacher les nanas et te battre avec elles  ::D:

----------


## Glutinus

> tu aimes coacher les nanas


 :8O: 



> tu aimes coacher les nanas


 ::weird:: 



> tu aimes coacher les nanas


 ::calim2:: 



> tu aimes coacher les nanas


...
"coacher". Oui, tu as bien crit "coacher", mes yeux ne m'ont pas tromp   ::mrgreen::

----------


## ddoumeche

> Mais comment tu veux faire pour que les mres l'apprennent  leur filles sans savoir pourquoi elles ne le font pas ? Avoue, tu aimes coacher les nanas et te battre avec elles


Parce que prendre des risques peut en faire courir  sa progniture et qu'on ne peut pas se permettre de rester 3 mois sans revenus avec deux enfants sur les bras. 

Dans la boue. Non j'tais secrtement amoureux de l'une d'elle et faisait cela pour manger avec le midi.
Profitez-en mesdemoiselles car dans la socit idale de 1984 que nous promettent les progressistes, l'amour est une maladie qui se soigne.

----------


## maske

> Parce que prendre des risques peut en faire courir  sa progniture et qu'on ne peut pas se permettre de rester 3 mois sans revenus avec deux enfants sur les bras.


Mais si le papa prend un boulot ppre et le reste du temps s'occupe des enfants, la maman peut prendre des risques et grer une carrire de haut vol. Cheffe d'entreprise par exemple, ou pilote de ligne. a fera un super exemple pour ses filles en plus.

----------


## RyzenOC

je cherchais des photos de l'ENIAC et les 1er liens me google m'ont donn ceci, j'ai vite fait le lien avec cette discussion :



Comme quoi on en voit bien pleins de zolie photos de femmes devant des ordis... c'est pour cela que je remets srieusement en doute largument de la pression social. Puisque j'ai toujours vue des pubs avec des femmes souriante/heureuse devants des ordinateurs.

j'ai pas vu par contre souvent de personne noir devant des ordinateurs, prochain sujet "Polmique autours de la couleur de peau dans la tech, google veut embaucher plus de noir, de jaune et de peau rouge".

Cela dit il existe des aspects biologique du  la gographie... par exemple un tibtain supporte mieux les milieu avec peu dioxygne mais meurt si il boit du lait.

----------


## deathman8683

Un homme est grand, l'autre est petit : ils sont diffrents sur cet aspect.
Une femme peut enfanter et non un homme : ils sont diffrents sur cet aspect. 
La femme ne peut tre l'gale de l'homme car il y a autant de modles d'hommes et de femmes que d'homme et de femmes.
S'enfermer dans des cases ne sert qu' s'en rendre esclave.

tre diffrent de quelqu'un (avoir au moins une diffrence quelconque) ne signifie pas ncessairement lui tre suprieur ou infrieur, nous ne sommes pas dans un monde binaire.


Vouloir rendre tout le monde gal  son prochain revient  tous nous transformer en un seul tre et il me semble que l'ide d'une socit de clone n'attire pas grand monde. La dclaration universelle des droits de l'Homme de 1948, sur laquelle j'aime bien m'appuyer, parle bien d'galit en droit des citoyens pas d'galit  tout les niveaux. La discrimination positive (comme le fminisme par exemple) part d'un bon sentiment mais il peut aussi mener  la strilit  cause des tabous qu'ils peuvent introduire "il a dit arabe au lieu de maghrbin, c'est un raciste !" (ha tiens, ne serait-ce pas un terme renvoyant  la notion qu'il est lui-mme fallacieux ?) Je ne vois pas l'intrt de s'enfermer dans des dbats lexicaux si ce n'est pour pdaler dans la semoule. Pour moi, l'essentiel : permettre  tout un chacun d'exprimer librement et de faon claire leurs valeurs tout en respectant celles des autres, n'est-ce pas la cl du _bonheur pour tous_ ? C'est sr que c'est plus dur  mettre en uvre que de tenter de renverser l'ordre tabli en appuyant d'une force oppose suprieure dans la balance de l'galit pour qu' un instant T la balance soit effectivement quilibre jusqu' ce qu'elle bascule instantanment de l'autre ct (pareil pour la politique). Pour changer quelque chose il est parfois plus efficace de reconstruire que de rafistoler, il faut de la rforme, faire voler en clat le systme en place et les ides reus, repartir de zro pour innover en fonction de ce qu'on ressens au prsent et non pas par mimique.

Il n'est pas vident d'aborder la notion de "ce qu'on est vraiment". Qu'est ce qu'on est vraiment ? Si c'est tre ce qu'on aurai du tre sans l'influence de l'volution de l'espce ni de la socit qui pourrai y rpondre ? C'est un non-sens. Alors, non, a ne justifie pas l'ingalit de traitement des humains mais j'espre qu'on finira un jour par produire quelque chose de positif grce  tout cette idologie de discrimination positive car pour le moment a produit surtout un gros bazar o personne ne s'y retrouve. 

L'mancipation de la femme  jusqu' maintenant surtout provoquer un manque d'ducation et de cadre chez les enfants du  l'absence des deux parents (travail, divorce, occups ailleurs). Il faudrait que la socit s'adapte mieux que a, c'est  dire en confiant les enfants de citoyens  des organismes spcialiss pour l'ducation, vu que des mres dcident qu'elles prfrent galiser l'homme que de s'occuper de leurs enfants, c'est leur droit. Et si certaines veulent s'occuper de leurs enfants qu'elles puissent aussi le faire ou des hommes aussi (bien que le lien maternel est plus fort que le lien paternel c'est prouv depuis qu'on sait que l'enfant sort de la femme). Un humain ne s'duque pas tout seul et ne survit pas tout seul  ses dbuts. Qu'implique une ducation cadre, complte ? Des citoyens qui sont en capacit de savoir ce qu'ils veulent vraiment en connaissance de cause. C'est  dire de savoir si ils prfrent le rose ou le bleu, les camions ou les poupes par exemple. Il faut savoir ce qu'on veut et toutes situations n'est pas favorable  l'ducation d'un enfant qui n'est pas un jouet qu'on conoit pour se divertir. Avoir des parents absents c'est ne pas avoir de parents vaut mieux un ducateur qui n'en sera pas  son coup d'essai. Pour l'aspect affectif, l'amour parents-enfant sera absent si les enfants sont prise en charge par la socit, c'est l'aspect dplaisant. Il faudrait peut-tre combler cette absence par un systme hybride. Genre qui confit l'autorit principalement  des foyers sociaux mais tout en laissant l'occasion de crer un lien rgulier avec les parents ? Cette ide de foyers peut dplaire car c'est un changement dans les murs (mon enfant m'appartient il est ma chose que je dois garder prs de moi [socit de consommation]), l'mancipation de la femme est aussi un changement de murs, pourquoi l'un sans l'autre ?


Comme l'a dit Ryu 2000 de toute faon on perd du temps  tenter d'quilibrer homme et femme car pendant ce temps lcart de condition continue de se creuser entre pauvre et riche, bientt la plupart des femmes et des hommes seront effectivement gaux mais dans la pauvret et pour cela une seule chose  faire : faire des crdits, facile non ? L'inflation se nourrit de toujours plus de dettes et le riche se nourrit de toujours plus de pauvres.


Maske tu abuses, dommage que la modration semble inexistante.

----------


## psychadelic

> La femme ne peut tre l'gale de l'homme car il y a autant de modles d'hommes et de femmes que d'homme et de femmes.


et inversement : les hommes ne peuvent tre l'gal des *femmes* car il y a autant de modles d'hommes et de femmes que d'homme et de femmes....  :8-): 

mais l'galit dont il est ici question ne concerne pas une distinction sur les personnes mais sur l'galit de leurs droits d'agir ou de penser.


[edit] = correction d'une petite coquille de rdaction  (mis en gras dans le texte).

----------


## Glutinus

> Un homme est grand, l'autre est petit : ils sont diffrents sur cet aspect.
> Une femme peut enfanter et non un homme : ils sont diffrents sur cet aspect. 
> La femme ne peut tre l'gale de l'homme car il y a autant de modles d'hommes et de femmes que d'homme et de femmes.
> S'enfermer dans des cases ne sert qu' s'en rendre esclave.
> 
> tre diffrent de quelqu'un (avoir au moins une diffrence quelconque) ne signifie pas ncessairement lui tre suprieur ou infrieur, nous ne sommes pas dans un monde binaire.


Ca part en vrille :-/
La question de tout cela, c'est simplement :

"Est-ce que la Femme est faite pour l'informatique" <= Question volontairement dbile, je vous l'accorde, mais quoique cette question explique la cause des deux problmatiques

1/ ce qui provoque leur basse prsence dans la formation ou la reformation en informatique, et explique pourquoi il y aurait 80% d'hommes dans ce milieu. Est-ce parce qu'elle est "intellectuellement" moins enclin  l'informatique, ou est-ce que parce que c'est visiblement de l'image que renvoie la socit (au mme titre que la Femme garde le foyer, donc elle va aussi faire le mnage, la cuisine, la vaisselle... et chercher l'eau au puits et chasser pendant que le patriarche joue au domino dans la hutte  ::D: )

2/ est-ce qu'elle est moins bien paye parce qu'elle est cognitivement moins comptente, donc moins efficace. Parce que oui, dsol, mais dans une quipe il y a des gens moins bons dans certains domaines et meilleurs d'autres, mais aussi des as parangons et galement des vrais boulettos qui ne doivent leur survie qu' souvent du pipeautage ou du rseautage.

----------


## Marco46

> L'mancipation de la femme  jusqu' maintenant surtout provoquer un manque d'ducation et de cadre chez les enfants du  l'absence des deux parents (travail, divorce, occups ailleurs). Il faudrait que la socit s'adapte mieux que a, c'est  dire en confiant les enfants de citoyens  des organismes spcialiss pour l'ducation, vu que des mres dcident qu'elles prfrent galiser l'homme que de s'occuper de leurs enfants, c'est leur droit.


 :8O: 

Quand les deux parents travaillent les enfants ne sont pas duqus correctement.

Du coup il faudrait confier les enfants des parents qui travaillent  une sorte de DAS.

Si dans un foyer les enfants sont mal duqus c'est forcment la faute de la femme parce qu'elle travaille.


Plus je lis d'interventions sur ce fil, plus je me rends compte du chemin  parcourir pour les femmes, c'est une rvlation pour moi, je pensais pas qu'on tait aussi loin dans la connerie.





> Et si certaines veulent s'occuper de leurs enfants qu'elles puissent aussi le faire ou des hommes aussi (bien que le lien maternel est plus fort que le lien paternel c'est prouv depuis qu'on sait que l'enfant sort de la femme).


Et allez la rengaine habituelle sur l'instinct maternel. On va refaire le dbat de la dernire fois, je me rappelle plus sur quel fil c'tait. Il va falloir encore dmontrer que l'instinct maternel est une construction culturelle ...




> Un humain ne s'duque pas tout seul et ne survit pas tout seul  ses dbuts. Qu'implique une ducation cadre, complte ? Des citoyens qui sont en capacit de savoir ce qu'ils veulent vraiment en connaissance de cause. C'est  dire de savoir si ils prfrent le rose ou le bleu, les camions ou les poupes par exemple. Il faut savoir ce qu'on veut et toutes situations n'est pas favorable  l'ducation d'un enfant qui n'est pas un jouet qu'on conoit pour se divertir. Avoir des parents absents c'est ne pas avoir de parents vaut mieux un ducateur qui n'en sera pas  son coup d'essai. Pour l'aspect affectif, l'amour parents-enfant sera absent si les enfants sont prise en charge par la socit, c'est l'aspect dplaisant. Il faudrait peut-tre combler cette absence par un systme hybride. Genre qui confit l'autorit principalement  des foyers sociaux mais tout en laissant l'occasion de crer un lien rgulier avec les parents ? Cette ide de foyers peut dplaire car c'est un changement dans les murs (mon enfant m'appartient il est ma chose que je dois garder prs de moi [socit de consommation]), l'mancipation de la femme est aussi un changement de murs, pourquoi l'un sans l'autre ?


Gn ? C'est quoi ce dlire de vouloir confier les enfants  un organisme "d'ducation" ... Tu sais que les enfants ils vont  l'cole pendant que leurs parents travaillent ? Ou alors tu parles seulement de la petite enfance ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Il va falloir encore dmontrer que l'instinct maternel est une construction culturelle ...


En fait il y a eu une slection naturelle pendant des centaines de milliers d'annes pendant lesquelles la femme restait dans le camps s'occuper des enfants.
En mme temps un homme ne peut pas nourrir ses enfants au sein, donc le partage des tches est plutt bien tomb.
(Du coup les femmes stockent plus facilement de la graisse, elles marchent moins vite, elle ont besoin de stocker de l'nergie et de l'conomiser pour assurer leur descendance, les hommes doivent rapporter de la calorie (c'est pour a qu'aujourd'hui les femmes aiment les cadeaux comme les fleurs, les bijoux, les parfums, en faite c'est *ultra primaire* comme mcanisme))

C'est pour a qu'encore aujourd'hui les femmes sont beaucoup plus attir par les bbs que les hommes. (bon aprs individuellement a marche pas, il faut prendre un chantillon de 3 milliards de femmes pour avoir une tendance).

La femme et l'homme sont complmentaire.
Toute l'volution est encore en nous, c'est notre langage bas niveau en quelque sorte.

Mais sinon homme ou femme en temps que dveloppeur a ne change quasiment rien...
Les femmes auront tendance  tre plus  l'coute de leur collgues que les hommes.

----------


## Bubu017

> En fait il y a eu une slection naturelle pendant des centaines de milliers d'annes pendant lesquelles la femme restait dans le camps s'occuper des enfants.
> En mme temps un homme ne peut pas nourrir ses enfants au sein, donc le partage des tches est plutt bien tomb.
> (Du coup les femmes stockent plus facilement de la graisse, elles marchent moins vite, elle ont besoin de stocker de l'nergie et de l'conomiser pour assurer leur descendance, les hommes doivent rapporter de la calorie (*c'est pour a qu'aujourd'hui les femmes aiment les cadeaux comme les fleurs, les bijoux, les parfums*, en faite c'est *ultra primaire* comme mcanisme))


Perso, je ne vois pas le rapport entre rapporter la calorie et les cadeaux "superficiels". N'importe qui aime a, pas seulement les femmes.

Que les femmes soient plus intresss par les bbs, ce n'est pas plutt culturellement ? la mme culture qui fait qu'on pte les couilles  une femme ds qu'elle a 30 ans et n'a pas d'enfant ?

----------


## ddoumeche

> Mais si le papa prend un boulot ppre et le reste du temps s'occupe des enfants, la maman peut prendre des risques et grer une carrire de haut vol. Cheffe d'entreprise par exemple, ou pilote de ligne. a fera un super exemple pour ses filles en plus.


Ce n'est pas interdit, chaque couple s'organisant selon ses contingences. Mais la femme a tout le matriel organique pour prendre soins des bouts de choux et leur attachement reste prvalent. Surtout dans notre poque moderne o on ne met plus les enfants aux champs ds l'age de 10 ans. Ce qui est un tord...
Tandis que ce weekend, je vais dcouper et ranger 5 stres de bois grce  ma musculature plus dveloppe et mes 30kg de plus, encore un avantage indus de la socit patriarcale ractionnaire. Ce qui enchante ma douce car elle aime les saucisses au feu de bois.

Mais songes que quand tu vas pouser cette chef d'entreprise, tu devras sans doute tout faire: mnage, courses, enfants, et taillage de la haie  ::mrgreen:: . Enfin, tu nous diras.


Ci-joint une photo clbre de Margaret Hamilton, ingnieure-chef du logiciel pour le programme Apollo. On peut aussi citer Grace Hopper, conceptrice du premier compilateur pour UNIVAC.  En fait au dbut de l'informatique, on considrait que la programmation tait plutt une affaire de femmes... et les fministes ne se sont pas insurges contre cet tat de fait.






> Que les femmes soient plus intresss par les bbs, ce n'est pas plutt culturellement ? la mme culture qui fait qu'on pte les couilles  une femme ds qu'elle a 30 ans et n'a pas d'enfant ?


Heureusement qu'on lui pte les couilles (qu'elle n'a pas), les grossesses deviennent risques avec l'ge et le nombre d'ovules n'est pas infini. La femelle rat est-elle intresse par ses portes  cause de la pression sociale des autres rates, des magazines fminins, ou la culture est-elle un obstacle  la parturition ? je penche pour la seconde hypothse.

----------


## deathman8683

> et inversement : les hommes ne peuvent tre l'gal des hommes car il y a autant de modles d'hommes et de femmes que d'homme et de femmes....


C'tait implicite  :;): 




> mais l'galit dont il est ici question ne concerne pas une distinction sur les personnes mais sur l'galit de leurs droits d'agir ou de penser.





> Ca part en vrille :-/


J'ai tenu  donner mon opinion concernant la distinction sur les personnes car c'est  la base du thme, pour comprendre quelques chose il faut dj comprendre ses bases. Et quand je vois que certains rejettent en bloc les explications d'autres du pourquoi c'est comme a je me dit que le dbat ne risque pas de progresser (c'est le dbat de base du topic "POURQUOI" et non "COMMENT l'empcher", ce qui est cens nous rapprocher de la deuxime question ?), _tenter_ d'expliquer pourquoi une chose s'est produite (en usant de logique et _non_ de subjectivit) ne signifie pas tre l'avocat de cette chose. Se mettre dans une case (celle du fministe voir du misandre avec leur tabous  et censure par exemple) n'aide donc _pas forcement_  garder l'esprit ouvert et  dbattre. Pour ma part je m'efforce d'tre objectif ( l'crit c'est cens tre plus facile qu' l'oral car on a le temps de se relire) mme si c'est possible que je ne le soit pas toujours. Lcher des propos au risque qu'ils soient dplacs ce n'est pas grave si tout le monde  la possibilit d'y ragir _sereinement_ pour tenter de raisonner l'auteur ou les autres _souhaitant dbattre_, museler les gens ne leur apporte que l'ignorance (le pire mal de la socit, je trouve).

L'volution naturelle a fait ce qu'on est maintenant, a ne se dfera pas d'un simple coup de baguette magique du tabou. C'est scientifique, gardez l'esprit ouvert : l'volution nous change au plus profond de nous, ce n'est pas simplement notre enfance et les mdias ( l'chelle d'une vie) qui font cela, ceux qui ont survcus au fil des ges (nos anctres) sont ceux qui taient le plus proche du fonctionnement de leur socits. Ceux qui rejettent l'ide qu'on a un fort lien gntique avec nos parents (et donc anctres) devrai tre POUR mon ide de DAS pour tous, en effet si la femme n'est qu'un incubateur pourquoi une progniture devrai rester  ct une fois sortie? Il ne faut plus que subsiste cette ide d'infriorit de la femme, je ne dit pas le contraire, je suis mme franchement pour l'galit des chances _en fonction de la singularit_ (ne pas imposer  un muet de faire chanteur), mais le plus utile, selon moi, n'est pas de tenter de trouver un quilibre entre une bille de plomb et une bille d'aluminium (sans notion de valeur) mais de placer les billes  l'endroit o elle y seront bien. Il faut savoir ce que l'on veut au plus profond de nous mais nous ne sommes qu'une seule chose : le rsultat de l'volution passe, renier le pass c'est se renier soit-mme. Ou alors il faut travailler sur l'volution future pendant des milliers d'annes jusqu' amener...  quoi en faite ? Des femmes qui sont des hommes ? Autre chose ? Pourquoi s'arrter  "la femme doit aimer le bleu?" et ne pas aller vers "la femme doit faire ce qu'elle aime?" mais ce qu'elle aime *maintenant*,  quoi bon forcer les gens  faire quelque chose qu'ils auraient du aimer si l'volution aurait t autrement (comment ?). On est forcement sujet  la manipulation/l'influence d'autrui alors vouloir changer les murs (qui sont fonction de l'volution) c'est imposer une nouvelle manipulation. Pourquoi vouloir faire aimer quelque chose alors qu'on pourrai plutt aider  savoir ce qu'on aime et  dvelopper l'esprit critique ? C'est comme les banquiers, ils aimeraient "rendre service" au "moins intelligents" en imposant un ordre mondial qui les cadrerai. C'est radical, c'est de l'oppression. La richesse (dont la crativit) de l'tre humain ne se rvle qu' travers la diversit.




> Gn ? C'est quoi ce dlire de vouloir confier les enfants  un organisme "d'ducation" ... Tu sais que les enfants ils vont  l'cole pendant que leurs parents travaillent ? Ou alors tu parles seulement de la petite enfance ?


Pour mon ide de DAS globale c'tait surtout une tentative d'apporter une solution aux problmes que causent l'absence des parents pour pas qu'on me dise : "OK et que proposes-tu donc ?"

L'cole ? elle ne dveloppe pas suffisamment l'esprit critique, on n'tudie bizarrement mme pas vraiment l'conomie, la finance. L'cole dans ce qu'elle est cense reprsenter pourrait suffire "duquer et cultiver" mais pas lorsque les parents ruent dans les brancards ds qu'un prof ose lever la voix sur leur progniture/possession. Une autre solution pourrait aussi tre de rformer le systme ducatif (mais pas de revenir  celui d'avant qui ne prenait pas en compte la diversit de chacun). L'cole c'est 7h par jour 5j/7 6mois/12 il reste beaucoup de temps pendant lequel l'enfant se forme et si c'est dans la rue (ou sur son smartphone en continue) il va vite se dire qu'tudier et dvelopper son esprit critique c'est une perte de temps.




> l'instinct maternel est une construction culturelle


Et le dioxygne est vitale pour l'humain. Qu'est ce qui n'est pas une construction culturelle, un exemple ? Le rejet de la culture et de l'volution semble faire partie des discours prfrs des fministes. Comment vaincre un ennemi s'y on ne l'tudie pas de faon objective ? Prendre le risque de temporairement sortir des cases peut tre une preuve d'ouverture d'esprit et c'est peut tre le seul moyen d'tre productif.





> Quand les deux parents travaillent les enfants ne sont pas duqus correctement.
> 
> Du coup il faudrait confier les enfants des parents qui travaillent  une sorte de DAS.
> 
> Si dans un foyer les enfants sont mal duqus c'est forcment la faute de la femme parce qu'elle travaille.
> 
> Plus je lis d'interventions sur ce fil, plus je me rends compte du chemin  parcourir pour les femmes, c'est une rvlation pour moi, je pensais pas qu'on tait aussi loin dans la connerie.


Ce n'est pas de la faute de la femme qui travaille, c'est de la faute que *les deux* parents travaillent. Oui je maintien que l'absence de parents provoque l'absence d'ducation car a me semble logique.
Du chemin  parcourir pour aller o exactement ? Vers l'endroit o elles devraient tre si l'humanit tait apparue il y a quelques jours ? D'ailleurs dans "devoir" je vois "obligation par certains".


Chercher  rpartir les tches  50/50 c'est contre-productif, dj a souligne le fait qu'il y a les hommes d'un ct et les femmes de l'autre, a pose une ligne de front, ensuite a noie le poisson, on ne pense plus qu'il faudrait peut-tre plutt que les gens se sentent bien et en paix avec leur valeur propre ? Changer les valeurs de quelqu'un ne devrait pas se faire directement il faudrait que a se fasse tout seul lorsque les gens auront vraiment connaissance de ce qui les entoure et *ce qu'ils sont*. Pour a il faut commencer par entretenir la culture de tous, le savoir, l'esprit critique. A l'cole la femme doit avoir les mmes chances et opportunits que l'homme mais a se met bien en place dj et le DRH doit tre objectif sur les comptences de chacun.

Aprs s'il s'avre qu'une partie des femmes ont certaines tendances et les hommes aussi de leur ct pourquoi vouloir lutter contre a ? il me semble que ce n'est pas un problme tant que les "dicidents" peuvent faire tout autant entendre leur voix, c'est une perte de temps donc.

----------


## TallyHo

> Ca part en vrille :-/


Ca ne part pas tant en vrille que a parce que ce genre de sujet nous amne invitablement  discuter de la nature humaine, de la perception des choses et de la socit.

L'humain est subjectif et discrimant par nature. Subjectif parce qu'on ne reoit jamais la "vraie" information, il y a tout un systme de filtrage et de modification d  notre systme de valeurs avant le stockage en mmoire. Discriminant parce qu'on fait tous des choix sur des diffrences, des prfrences et des critres.

Ici il me semble utile de rappeler la dfinition de discrimination :




> - Action de sparer, de distinguer deux ou plusieurs tres ou choses  partir de certains critres ou caractres distinctifs ; distinction : Oprer la discrimination entre l'indispensable et le souhaitable.
> 
> - Fait de distinguer et de traiter diffremment (le plus souvent plus mal) quelqu'un ou un groupe par rapport au reste de la collectivit ou par rapport  une autre personne : Le sexisme est une discrimination fonde sur le sexe. Discrimination raciale.
> 
> http://www.larousse.fr/dictionnaires...discrimination


Dans ces conditions, plus personne ne peut donner d'avis ou faire des choix puisque c'est discriminant ? Non car il y a une autre notion qui s'ajoute comme on le voit dans la dfinition : le dnigrement, l'intention de rabaisser. Et c'est bien l le problme de certaines personnes, ils amalgament la discrimination normale avec la discrimination pjorative.

Par exemple, si une personne dit que les gens petits et maigres sont naturellement plus aptes  tre jockeys, est ce que a veut dire qu'elle dnigre les grands costauds dans le milieu hippique ? Absolument pas, elle donne simplement un avis bas sur des critres. Bien entendu, on peut ne pas tre d'accord et contre-argumenter sur le fond, c'est tout le but d'un dbat sain.

C'est ici que la raison agit. Dans la mesure o on veut un dbat "honnte" (ce qui n'est pas totalement possible vu que nous sommes subjectifs mais au moins s'en approcher), il faut se recadrer consciemment et rester sur le fond avec un esprit critique pour ne pas se laisser dominer par les motions ou les croyances avec tout le lot de dsagrments qui les accompagnent sur des sujets dlicats : insultes, ostracisation, morale suprieure, etc...

C'est bien tout le drame de la socit actuelle. Etant donn que nous avons des politiques de plus en plus idologiques, combin  une socit qui nous accapare le temps de cerveau disponible et qui empche la raison de fonctionner  son plein potentiel, nous avons des conflits car nous pensons en permanence avec les motions et des convictions. Enfin a c'est au niveau des sans-dent parce que les leaders savent trs bien ce qu'ils font en faisant a (stratgie de division et tout a mais c'est un autre dbat).

Pour recoller un peu au sujet, prends l'exemple de l'Education Nationale puisqu'on parlait de formation, elle est farcie d'idologies. C'est juste impossible de discuter sereinement avec cette administration. Ose mettre sur la table le sujet suivant : "l'EN doit-elle instruire, duquer ou former ?" et tu verras la vole de bois vert que tu vas recevoir. Alors que c'est une question de fond.

Mme problme avec l'immigration. Ose parler d'identit (et je ne dis pas identit nationale, voir les niveaux logiques de Dilts que j'ai dj voqus) et tu verras la branle que tu vas prendre. C'est pourtant le dbat de fond.

Tant qu'on ne prendra pas en compte tous les paramtres des problmes de la socit en se planquant derrire du politiquement correct et les risques de discrimination, on ne rsoudra rien dans le fond. Et "dans le fond" est important ici, tu pourras diminuer un problme en apparence mais il sera latent et deviendra sous-terrain.

Exemple tout bte : l'augmentation du prix du tabac a fait baisser la consommation. Faux, a a fait baisser le CA des buralistes uniquement. Les gens achtent autrement leurs clopes. Donc le problme de fond du tabagisme est toujours l.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Perso, je ne vois pas le rapport entre rapporter la calorie et les cadeaux "superficiels".


Il y a un moyen de faire un parallle:
- l'homme prhistorique allait chasser pour ramener de la viande, de la peau, de la fourrure, etc  sa femme
- l'homme moderne offre des chocolats, des fleurs, invite au restaurant, au cinma, etc  sa femme
Moi perso tu peux me ramener des fleurs j'en aurais toujours rien  branler...

Il y a un truc dans le subconscient, l'inconscient, ou je sais pas quoi, qui fait que a leur plait qu'un homme ait dpens de la calorie pour leur faire un cadeau.

Bon cela dit, aujourd'hui avec certaines femmes a fait :
H : Je t'invite.
F : Non je suis une femme indpendante, on partage.
H : Ok.




> Que les femmes soient plus intresss par les bbs, ce n'est pas plutt culturellement ?


Bof...
Pour moi c'est un peu en elle depuis la naissance.
Les petites filles aiment dj jouer avec des poupes bbs...
Faudrait faire une exprience avec des centaines de bbs qui sont mis en dehors de la socit et voir si les femmes sont naturellement attir par les bbs.

Beaucoup de femmes trouvent les nouveaux ns mignon alors que c'est objectivement dgueulasse.




> la mme culture qui fait qu'on pte les couilles  une femme ds qu'elle a 30 ans et n'a pas d'enfant ?


Tiens a me fait penser  une vido :



====
Si je dis que dans l'ensemble les femmes sont moins grandes que les hommes, vous allez dire que c'est culturelle ? ^^  ::ptdr::

----------


## Marco46

> Pour recoller un peu au sujet, prends l'exemple de l'Education Nationale puisqu'on parlait de formation, elle est farcie d'idologies. C'est juste impossible de discuter sereinement avec cette administration. Ose mettre sur la table le sujet suivant : "l'EN doit-elle instruire, duquer ou former ?" et tu verras la vole de bois vert que tu vas recevoir. Alors que c'est une question de fond.


Ce n'est pas une question de fond, c'est une question stupide.

L'EN ne peut pas duquer sinon elle se substitue aux parents. L'ducation est le propre de la famille.

Quant  instruire et/ou former elle fait dj les deux, c'est simplement une question de filire. Elle fait beaucoup plus d'instruction que de formation mais c'est normal la plupart des diplmes qualifiants pour le monde du travail ne dpendent pas de l'EN.

Bref, c'est une question idiote qui ne mrite aucune discussion, c'est du mme ordre que de discuter avec platiste (les gens qui pensent que la terre et plate). a ne mne  rien parce qu'il y a un minimum d'intelligence ncessaire chez les interlocuteurs.

----------


## maske

> Mais la femme a tout le matriel organique pour prendre soins des bouts de choux et leur attachement reste prvalent.


Ahh a a m'intresse  ::):  Allez, pates nous. Quel est donc ce matriel organique que toi, homme, tu n'aurais pas pour t'occuper des enfants de 0  18 ans ?  ::): 





> Tandis que ce weekend, je vais dcouper et ranger 5 stres de bois grce  ma musculature plus dveloppe et mes 30kg de plus, encore un avantage indus de la socit patriarcale ractionnaire. Ce qui enchante ma douce car elle aime les saucisses au feu de bois.


Ah ouai et donc... euhh... ?





> Mais songes que quand tu vas pouser cette chef d'entreprise, tu devras sans doute tout faire: mnage, courses, enfants, et taillage de la haie . Enfin, tu nous diras.


Si elle rapporte beaucoup de sous, quel serait le problme ? Toi, homme, si ta femme gagnait 10k par mois, a serait pas logique que tu la laisse faire puisqu'elle vous ferait vivre, toi et tes gosses, et du coup que tu les lves et gre la baraque ? Puis comme c'est SON argent, elle serait globalement le chef de famille. Tu en penses quoi de a ?




> Ci-joint une photo clbre de Margaret Hamilton, ingnieure-chef du logiciel pour le programme Apollo. On peut aussi citer Grace Hopper, conceptrice du premier compilateur pour UNIVAC.  En fait au dbut de l'informatique, on considrait que la programmation tait plutt une affaire de femmes... et les fministes ne se sont pas insurges contre cet tat de fait.


Ouai c'est a l'ide : "on considre que [un truc] est une affaire d'homme" ou "de femme" et quand les grands sujets prennent de l'importance (conqute spatiale, informatique, grande cuisine, etc.) ce sont les hommes qui prennent toute la place (et qui veulent la garder). Puis des mecs comme toi viennent nous dire "c'est normal elles sont moins faites pour" mais en mme temps "ce n'est pas sexiste, regardez avant c'tait exclusivement des femmes".

Donc il y a 50 ans elles taient doues, mais depuis elles ont gntiquement perdu. Comment tu argumentes cette contradiction et je suis sr que tu as un truc bien solide qui sort de nulle part - probablement de la nature ou de l'volution depuis 100 000 50 ans ?




> Heureusement qu'on lui pte les couilles (qu'elle n'a pas), les grossesses deviennent risques avec l'ge et le nombre d'ovules n'est pas infini.


Peux-tu dvelopper ? C'est  dire qu'on l'emmerde parce que les grossesse deviennent risques avec l'ge et qu'elle ne sera pas fertile ad vitam, ok mais si elle veut pas avoir d'enfants pourquoi "heureusement qu'on l'emmerde" ?

----------


## maske

Ah mais on est sur 4chan l en fait ?

Je rsume :

- c'est la nature
- c'est l'volution
- c'est scientifique
- il faut avoir l'esprit ouvert
- si t'es pas d'accord t'es un fministe et un misandre
- a sert  rien d'argumenter je ne lirai pas ta rponse
- de toutes faons je sais pas trop crire non plus

Allez les gonzes, on la ferme et on repart s'occuper des mioches. C'est la nature scientifique qu'on vous dit.

----------


## Marco46

> Il y a un truc dans le subconscient, l'inconscient, ou je sais pas quoi, qui fait que a leur plait [...]


Je cherchais  qui tu me faisais penser et puis j'ai eu un dclic :

https://youtu.be/GEwLnxOmW7M?t=182

En fait tu t'appelles Frank Bardu c'est a ?  ::ptdr::

----------


## Marco46

> Ah mais on est sur 4chan l en fait ?
> 
> Je rsume :
> 
> [...]


T'oublie l'essentiel :

- stock de graisse sur pattes
- primaires
- aiment qu'on leur apporte des calories
- trouvent les bbs mignons (alors qu'ils sont _objectivement_ dgueulasses)

Ah oui et elles aiment bien la saucisse au coin du feu que Homme aura fait.

 ::ptdr::

----------


## halaster08

> Allez les gonzes, on la ferme et on repart s'occuper des mioches. C'est la nature scientifique qu'on vous dit.


Trs bonne ide, d'ailleurs si toutes les femmes retournaient enfin s'occuper des gosses et de la maison, au lieu de nous voler notre travail, on aurait plus de problme de chomage.
Alors mesdames a vous drange pas d'tre responsable de tout ce qui va mal dans notre socit ? d'ailleurs a aussi c'est gntique, elles ont toutes hrites a d'Eve, c'est elle la premire qui a foutu le bordel en croquant la pomme.

----------


## TallyHo

> L'EN ne peut pas duquer sinon elle se substitue aux parents. L'ducation est le propre de la famille.


Pdagogisme : http://leplus.nouvelobs.com/contribu...u-college.html




> Quant  instruire et/ou former elle fait dj les deux, c'est simplement une question de filire. Elle fait beaucoup plus d'instruction que de formation mais c'est normal la plupart des diplmes qualifiants pour le monde du travail ne dpendent pas de l'EN.


Il y a un gros dbat sur le fait de savoir si on laisse la formation  l'Administration / Ecole ou au secteur marchand : https://www.marianne.net/debattons/t...-emancipatrice




> Bref, c'est une question idiote qui ne mrite aucune discussion


Pour ceux qui ne font pas l'effort de comprhension, certainement...

----------


## ddoumeche

> Ahh a a m'intresse  Allez, pates nous. Quel est donc ce matriel organique que toi, homme, tu n'aurais pas pour t'occuper des enfants de 0  18 ans ?


Un utrus pour la grossesse, un vagin pour la parturition, des seins pour l'alimentation, une odeur (le nouveau-n reconnait la mre  son odeur et sa voix). De 0  18 ans non ?




> Ah ouais et donc... euhh... ?


Oui mais quoi ? tu comptes laisser ta femme couper et ranger ses 5 stres au nom de l'galit entre les sexes ?




> Si elle rapporte beaucoup de sous, quel serait le problme ? Toi, homme, si ta femme gagnait 10k par mois, a serait pas logique que tu la laisse faire puisqu'elle vous ferait vivre, toi et tes gosses, et du coup que tu les lves et gre la baraque ? Puis comme c'est SON argent, elle serait globalement le chef de famille. Tu en penses quoi de a ?


J'en pense qu'au fond, tu as une morale d'homme entretenu.




> Ouai c'est a l'ide : "on considre que [un truc] est une affaire d'homme" ou "de femme" et quand les grands sujets prennent de l'importance (conqute spatiale, informatique, grande cuisine, etc.) ce sont les hommes qui prennent toute la place (et qui veulent la garder). Puis des mecs comme toi viennent nous dire "c'est normal elles sont moins faites pour" mais en mme temps "ce n'est pas sexiste, regardez avant c'tait exclusivement des femmes".


Totalement caricatural.




> Donc il y a 50 ans elles taient doues, mais depuis elles ont gntiquement perdu. Comment tu argumentes cette contradiction et je suis sr que tu as un truc bien solide qui sort de nulle part - probablement de la nature ou de l'volution depuis 100 000 50 ans ?


Je n'ai pas compris cette remarque.




> Peux-tu dvelopper ? C'est  dire qu'on l'emmerde parce que les grossesse deviennent risques avec l'ge et qu'elle ne sera pas fertile ad vitam, ok mais si elle veut pas avoir d'enfants pourquoi "heureusement qu'on l'emmerde" ?


Pour la survie du groupe familial et la succession, c'te question.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Allez les gonzes, on la ferme et on repart s'occuper des mioches. C'est la nature scientifique qu'on vous dit.


Les femmes peuvent choisir de ne pas devenir mre, de faire passer leur carrire en premier, de faire de longues tudes, c'est elles les chefs elles sont ce qu'elles veulent.
Mais dans l'ensemble les femmes sont plus dou pour s'occuper de bb que les hommes.

J'imagine qu'il y a plus de nourrices femme qu'homme.
Plus de sage femme femme, que de sage femme homme.

L'volution laisse des traces, on ne peut pas le nier.

----------


## Invit

> Les femmes peuvent choisir de ne pas devenir mre, de faire passer leur carrire en premier, de faire de longues tudes, c'est elles les chefs elles sont ce qu'elles veulent.


C'est justement l o c'est sournois. Un homme peut faire carrire et la parfaire en ayant des enfants. Pour la femme, c'est plus compliqu, pas vraiment en fait. Elle, on ne l'embtera pas, mais comme le rle de pre au foyer est quasi universellement reconnu comme le rle d'assist qui a trouv une bonne excuse pour pas chercher du boulot, et comme les assistantes maternelles ne sont pas  la porte du salaire ddi aux nanas, y'a pas franchement de solutions. On peut difficilement tre celle qui rapporte la calorie au foyer, sauf si vraiment on se fait 5000 balles par mois. Sinon c'est travail ou enfants. L'un ou l'autre.
EDIT : J'ajoute que malheureusement l'inverse est vrai aussi. J'ai un copain qui tait pre clibataire trs jeune (au lyce), et qui  la base voulait faire des tudes galement, a n'a jamais t possible, parce qu'avec un bb il fallait directement qu'il aille chercher la calorie. Une femme peut faire des tudes avec un bb (du moment que c'est temporaire, a va, c'est accept, faut juste pas vouloir "faire carrire"), mais un homme, non. Rsultat, il s'est retrouv en foyer o des gentilles mgres s'occupaient de son gosse pendant que lui devait aller trimer dans les champs. Sous peine de se faire retirer le gosse.

----------


## TallyHo

> mais comme le rle de pre au foyer est quasi universellement reconnu comme le rle d'assist qui a trouv une bonne excuse pour pas chercher du boulot


Ben coute... Franchement je n'ai pas ressenti a quand je me suis occup de ma petite nice. Et c'tait au dbut de ma carrire pro donc il y a quelques annes. Je crois mme que c'tait tout le contraire, les gens avaient une bonne estime, les hommes comme les femmes. Surtout elles d'ailleurs, si je voulais trouver une copine ou une pouse  cette poque, j'tais mari dans la semaine. Etant une femme, comment expliques tu cela ?

----------


## ddoumeche

> C'est justement l o c'est sournois. Un homme peut faire carrire et la parfaire en ayant des enfants. Pour la femme, c'est plus compliqu, pas vraiment en fait. Elle, on ne l'embtera pas, mais comme le rle de pre au foyer est quasi universellement reconnu comme le rle d'assist qui a trouv une bonne excuse pour pas chercher du boulot, et comme les assistantes maternelles ne sont pas  la porte du salaire ddi aux nanas, y'a pas franchement de solutions. On peut difficilement tre celle qui rapporte la calorie au foyer, sauf si vraiment on se fait 5000 balles par mois. Sinon c'est travail ou enfants. L'un ou l'autre.


Et encore vous pouvez vous estimer heureuses, les hommes n'ont mme pas ce choix. Pour eux, c'est le taff ou rien

----------


## Invit

> Ben coute... Franchement je n'ai pas ressenti a quand je me suis occup de ma petite nice. Et c'tait au dbut de ma carrire pro donc il y a quelques annes. Je crois mme que c'tait tout le contraire, les gens avaient une bonne estime, les hommes comme les femmes. Surtout elles d'ailleurs, si je voulais trouver une copine ou une pouse  cette poque, j'tais mari dans la semaine. Etant une femme, comment expliques tu cela ?


Pas besoin d'aide sociale ? Sinon je ne l'explique pas. Je connais plusieurs cas pour qui a passe trs mal, principalement au CCAS.




> Et encore vous pouvez vous estimer heureuses, les hommes n'ont mme pas ce choix. Pour eux, c'est le taff ou rien


Tu m'as grill, j'ai ajout un truc au message prcdent entre temps  :;):

----------


## Ryu2000

> Elle, on ne l'embtera pas


Alors en fait si.
Il y a plusieurs versions du fminisme et certains types de fminisme poussent les femmes  ne pas rester  la maison et a avoir une carrire.
Aujourd'hui c'est ultra mal vu par beaucoup de femmes, de rester  la maison s'occuper des enfants et des tches mnagres.
Certaines femmes aimeraient devenir femme au foyer mais subissent trop de pression.

C'est comme dans ce livre :
L'Effroyable imposture du fminisme



> Lucie Choffey est ne en 1984r. Aprs des tudes d'ingnieur et le dbut de ce qui aurait pu devenir une belle carrire, *elle dcide de tout arrter pour suivre, malgr les pressions et les regards dsapprobateurs de son entourage, son dsir propre de femme et de mre : rester  la maison et s'occuper de son fils*. Elle essaye alors de comprendre pourquoi, pendant tant d'annes, elle a voulu se conformer  ce que d'autres voulaient pour elle, et en quoi le fminisme qui prtend librer les femmes est en ralit une autre prison dans laquelle la socit tout entire est en train d'tre enferme. Modification des rapports hommes-femmes, *mpris de la maternit, travail de la femme  l'extrieur du foyer devenu une obligation conomique*, banalisation de l'IVG et occultation de ses consquences psychologiques et sociales, les mouvements fministes ont profondment boulevers la socit, sans avoir pour autant libr la femme qui, prise en tau entre l'image de l'executive woman combative et sexy que lui imposent les mdias et sa propre ralit, ne sait plus quelle place est la sienne ni quelle est celle des hommes. Une idologie de l'galit entre les sexes qui arrive aujourd'hui  son paroxysme avec la thorie du genre qui voudrait confondre le masculin et le fminin en une seule identit - un garon et une fille, c'est pareil - tout en dconnectant le sexe biologique d'un sexe dit social, le genre. Ainsi, l'galit entre tous aboutit paradoxalement  une hyperindividualisation, chacun n'tant plus que le  produit  de sa propre construction. En se penchant plus particulirement sur les consquences d'un processus historique qui a connu bien des divergences, Lucie Choffey brosse ici le tableau d'une rvolution commence il y a plus d'un sicle et qui n'a servi finalement que les intrts de la socit librale-libertaire qui s'annonait.


=====
Et sinon pour l'histoire de diffrence homme / femme, j'aimerais revenir sur le rle des hormones.

Beaucoup de sportif (mme amateur) prennent des produits pour amliorer leur performances, muscler plus vite, etc...
Certains prennent des strodes, qui sont un peu comme de la testostrone synthtique.
En gros la testostrone peut se transformer en oestrogene  cause de a : Aromatase.

Ceux qui prennent trop de strode, finissent par se retrouver avec trop dstrogne, du coup ils ont les seins qui poussent, ils deviennent motionnelles, ils sont attir par les bbs (dans le sens mignon), etc...

 la limite on devrait tudier les hommes qui mangent beaucoup de Soja, il parait que c'tait bourr dstrogne  l'poque.
Quand on dit que les femmes sont plus sensible a vient des strognes.
N'importe qui avec plus dstrogne est plus sensible.

----------


## Invit

> Alors en fait si.
> Il y a plusieurs versions du fminisme et certains types de fminisme poussent les femmes  ne pas rester  la maison et a avoir une carrire.
> Aujourd'hui c'est ultra mal vu par beaucoup de femmes, de rester  la maison s'occuper des enfants et des tches mnagres.
> Certaines femmes aimeraient devenir femme au foyer mais subissent trop de pression.


Des connes  viter comme la peste. En Allemagne, c'est trs prsent. En France, pas encore trop. D'o la diffrence du nombre d'enfants par femme entre les deux pays.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Alors en fait si.
> Il y a plusieurs versions du fminisme et certains types de fminisme poussent les femmes  ne pas rester  la maison et  avoir une carrire.


Je pense que le mouvement fminisme du XXme sicle, c'est la rcupration du suffragisme par les puissances d'argents et de l'industrie militaire pour pouvoir diviser les salaires par deux et avoir de la main duvre  bon march. Mais c'est une vue qui n'engage que moi.




> Et sinon pour l'histoire de diffrence homme / femme, j'aimerais revenir sur le rle des hormones.
> 
> Beaucoup de sportif (mme amateur) prennent des produits pour amliorer leur performances, muscler plus vite, etc...


Prendre des hormones ne fait pas de vous un homme ou une femme, cela change uniquement vos caractres sexuels secondaires ... avec des troubles motionnels consquents.
Tout comme couper son pnis ne fait pas de vous une femme, cela fait juste de vous un idiot d'eunuque.




> Tu m'as grill, j'ai ajout un truc au message prcdent entre temps





> Des connes  viter comme la peste. En Allemagne, c'est trs prsent. En France, pas encore trop. D'o la diffrence du nombre d'enfants par femme entre les deux pays.


Oui je viens de voir. Ce jeune homme n'aura pas un dbut de vie d'adulte facile mais il mrite tous nos encouragements.
Un jour, il faudra que je me plonge dans la psychologie de ces femmes.

----------


## TallyHo

> Je connais plusieurs cas pour qui a passe trs mal, principalement au CCAS.


A quel niveau ? Si ils ont droit  des aides, ils ne peuvent pas les donner  la gueule... Si ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Je pense que le mouvement fminisme du XXme sicle


Pour moi il n'y a pas qu'un fminisme qui est n au XXime sicle  ::P: 

Aujourd'hui il existe des versions du fminisme un peu hardcore, du genre une femme des Pussy Riot qui s'insre un poulet dans une grande surface. (je ne sais plus qu'elle tait le sens de ce geste...)

Il y a aussi un fminisme comme a :

Ce sont des femmes hystriques qui hurlent des slogans de merde en montrant leur seins, et les mdias aiment bien parce qu'elles paient leur seins et a fait toujours de l'audience.




> Prendre des hormones ne fait pas de vous un homme ou une femme, cela change uniquement vos caractres sexuels secondaires ... avec des troubles motionnels consquents.


Oui ben moi je parlais de trouble hormonale.
Si tu donnes beaucoup de testosterone  une femme, elle va avoir un comportement diffrent.
Si tu donnes beaucoup dstrogne  un homme, il va avoir un comportement diffrent.

----------


## Invit

> A quel niveau ? Si ils ont droit  des aides, ils ne peuvent pas les donner  la gueule... Si ?


Si, puisque tu as le droit au RSA  condition que tu sois  la recherche d'un emploi. Pour une femme qui ne recherche pas vraiment activement un emploi parce qu'il faut qu'elle s'occupe de ses enfants, dans les faits a passe gnralement plutt bien (mme s'il faut faire preuve d'une hypocrisie assez excrable). Pour un homme, a ne passe quasiment jamais, sauf pour les rois du pipeau.

----------


## Marco46

> Je pense que le mouvement fminisme du XXme sicle, c'est la rcupration du suffragisme par les puissances d'argents et de l'industrie militaire pour pouvoir diviser les salaires par deux et avoir de la main duvre  bon march.


Curieux de connaitre ton interprtation du suffragisme. C'est une rcupration de qui dans quel but ?

----------


## ddoumeche

> Des connes  viter comme la peste. En Allemagne, c'est trs prsent. En France, pas encore trop. D'o la diffrence du nombre d'enfants par femme entre les deux pays.


Edit de mon message prcdent: non en fait c'est toi qui a raison, elles n'en valent pas la peine, ce ne sont juste des connes. Mais comme elles ne vont pas se reproduire, cette tare culturelle devrait s'teindre d'elle mme au bout d'une gnration ou deux. La nature est bien faite.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Curieux de connaitre ton interprtation du suffragisme. C'est une rcupration de qui dans quel but ?


O ai-je crit que le suffragisme tait une rcupration ?

suffragisme \sy.fʁa.ʒism\ masculin: mouvement en faveur de llargissement du droit de vote aux femmes. 
J'ai dit que la libration des femmes par le travail (sic) tait pass par leur emploi massif .. dans l'industrie d'armement pendant la guerre 14-18.




> T'oublie l'essentiel :
> - stock de graisse sur pattes
> - primaires
> - aiment qu'on leur apporte des calories
> - trouvent les bbs mignons (alors qu'ils sont *objectivement dgueulasses*)
> 
> Ah oui et elles aiment bien la saucisse au coin du feu que Homme aura fait.


Et oui, ce sont ce genre de petites attentions qui rendent la vie  deux si agrable. Tu verras si jamais tu te met en couple un jour.

----------


## deathman8683

> Ah mais on est sur 4chan l en fait ?
> [...]
> Allez les gonzes, on la ferme et on repart s'occuper des mioches. C'est la nature scientifique qu'on vous dit.





> T'oublie l'essentiel :
> [...]
> Ah oui et elles aiment bien la saucisse au coin du feu que Homme aura fait.


Trs enrichissant.






> [...]
> Moi perso tu peux me ramener des fleurs j'en aurais toujours rien  branler...
> 
> Il y a un truc dans le subconscient, l'inconscient, ou je sais pas quoi, qui fait que a leur plait qu'un homme ait dpens de la calorie pour leur faire un cadeau.
> 
> Les petites filles aiment dj jouer avec des poupes bbs...
> Faudrait faire une exprience avec des centaines de bbs qui sont mis en dehors de la socit et voir si les femmes sont naturellement attir par les bbs.
> 
> Beaucoup de femmes trouvent les nouveaux ns mignon alors que c'est objectivement dgueulasse.


Attention de ne pas gnraliser, on va te tomber dessus  raison, il y a des filles qui n'aiment pas les poupes et des hommes qui aiment recevoir des fleurs, mme s'ils sont minoritaires (dsl les fministes mais c'est notoirement avr). Ce truc dans le subconscient est la mmoire de l'volution et l'instinct (mme chose ?) qui sont tout autant des critres de l'individu que l'influence au cours de sa vie (pour les dosages je ne suis pas expert mais il est certain que l'volution de l'espce est prsente, la preuve : les hommes prfrent *gnralement* jouer au soldat qu' la nourrice*).

*Rien de sexiste/machiste l-dedans, juste un fait notoirement avr, parler de quelque chose ne fait pas de nous l'avocat de cette chose (dommage de devoir encore le prciser vu les ractions de certains).






> Ce n'est pas une question de fond, c'est une question stupide.
> 
> L'EN ne peut pas duquer sinon elle se substitue aux parents. L'ducation est le propre de la famille.
> 
> Bref, c'est une question idiote qui ne mrite aucune discussion, c'est du mme ordre que de discuter avec platiste (les gens qui pensent que la terre et plate). a ne mne  rien parce qu'il y a un minimum d'intelligence ncessaire chez les interlocuteurs.


Aucune question n'est stupide. Dire a, c'est fournir une preuve de la prsence de tabous lobotomisants typiques de la discrimination positive.






> Ahh a a m'intresse  Allez, pates nous. Quel est donc ce matriel organique que toi, homme, tu n'aurais pas pour t'occuper des enfants de 0  18 ans ? 
> 
> Si elle rapporte beaucoup de sous, quel serait le problme ? Toi, homme, si ta femme gagnait 10k par mois, a serait pas logique que tu la laisse faire puisqu'elle vous ferait vivre, toi et tes gosses, et du coup que tu les lves et gre la baraque ? Puis comme c'est SON argent, elle serait globalement le chef de famille. Tu en penses quoi de a ?
> 
> Ouai c'est a l'ide : "on considre que [un truc] est une affaire d'homme" ou "de femme" et quand les grands sujets prennent de l'importance (conqute spatiale, informatique, grande cuisine, etc.) ce sont les hommes qui prennent toute la place (et qui veulent la garder). Puis des mecs comme toi viennent nous dire "c'est normal elles sont moins faites pour" mais en mme temps "ce n'est pas sexiste, regardez avant c'tait exclusivement des femmes".


Rends-toi (ainsi qu'au dbat) service : arrte de te tirer des balles de le pied si tu veux que d'ventuels arguments que tu mettrait porte plus loin qu'aux oreilles des autres fministes qui sont d'accord par principe.

Tu aimerai que ce soit la femme la cheffe de famille ? En quoi a arrangerai les choses ? a serai la mme chose : ingalit de valeur. Il semble que tu aimerai voir la femme au dessus de l'homme, ai-je raison ? N'hsites pas  assumer ton opinion si c'est le cas, tu en sera *moins* ridicule et les raisons ne concernent que toi bien que qu'elles piqueraient la curiosit surtout s'il savrait que tu es un homme, car elles serraient moins videntes. Je veux bien que la cause de la discrimination positive implique d'appuyer assez fort pour se faire entendre mais il ne faudrait surtout pas que a devienne une simple discrimination ou xnophobie sinon a serait la mort de sa crdibilit. Oui les hommes ont acquis un pouvoir et ils s'en servent pour en avoir encore plus, au dtriment des autres humains (dont les femmes) mais quel humain ne le ferai pas, si les femmes taient au pouvoir elle ferai peut-tre la mme chose ? Je n'approuve absolument pas l'abus de pouvoir et ne souhaite donc pas le banaliser, c'est une simple constatation base sur l'histoire de notre socit (de ce que j'en connais), je suis mme un fervent partisan de la limite des pouvoirs.






> C'est justement l o c'est sournois. Un homme peut faire carrire et la parfaire en ayant des enfants. Pour la femme, c'est plus compliqu, pas vraiment en fait. Elle, on ne l'embtera pas, mais comme le rle de pre au foyer est quasi universellement reconnu comme le rle d'assist qui a trouv une bonne excuse pour pas chercher du boulot, et comme les assistantes maternelles ne sont pas  la porte du salaire ddi aux nanas, y'a pas franchement de solutions. On peut difficilement tre celle qui rapporte la calorie au foyer, sauf si vraiment on se fait 5000 balles par mois. Sinon c'est travail ou enfants. L'un ou l'autre.


Le rle de femme au foyer est peru de la mme manire que si c'tait un homme, c'est peut-tre un peu  cause de a que les femmes ont commences  se dire que leur situation devait changer. C'est principalement induit par les femmes rvolutionnaires qui haranguaient leur concitoyenne ou les grandes guerres qui mettait les femmes  l'ouvrage mais l'un ne rejette pas l'autre (juste une constatation pas une prise de position).

"Les assistantes maternelles ne sont pas  la porte du salaire ddi aux nanas" 

Je ne vois pas pourquoi c'est sur le salaire de la femme qu'on doit payer l'assistante ? Ce n'est pas sur le salaire des deux *partenaires* (comme l'voque le terme) qu'on paye l'assistante ? A des taux  dfinir ensemble ? Dire que le salaire de la femme (seul salaire du foyer) part dans la paye de l'assistante dessert la cause fministe car a signifie que c'est  elle de devoir compenser son absence du rle de femme au foyer. Tu as raison dans le sens que effectivement pour qu'un homme (ou une partenaire) puisse s'occuper des enfants il faudrait que la femme puisse ramener autant d'argent que l'homme le peut. Mais finalement un salaire ne suffit mme plus pour faire vivre une famille (l'inflation notre bonne vieille amie qui rends nos vie si belle...).

----------


## Invit

> Attention de ne pas gnraliser, on va te tomber dessus  raison, il y a des filles qui n'aiment pas les poupes et des hommes qui aiment recevoir des fleurs, mme s'ils sont minoritaires (dsl les fministes mais c'est notoirement avr). Ce truc dans le subconscient est la mmoire de l'volution et l'instinct (mme chose ?) qui sont tout autant des critres de l'individu que l'influence au cours de sa vie (pour les dosages je ne suis pas expert mais il est certain que l'volution de l'espce est prsente, la preuve : les hommes prfrent *gnralement* jouer au soldat qu' la nourrice*).


En dessous de 5/6 ans, c'est faux, les garons et les filles jouent aux mmes jeux. Ensuite, c'est facilement explicable : les parents expliquent aux petits garons qu'il ne faut pas qu'ils jouent  la poupe sinon les autres vont se moquer d'eux et inversement. C'est un rflexe protecteur. 




> Le rle de femme au foyer est peru de la mme manire que si c'tait un homme, c'est peut-tre un peu  cause de a que les femmes ont commences  se dire que leur situation devait changer. C'est principalement induit par les femmes rvolutionnaires qui haranguaient leur concitoyenne mais l'un ne rejette pas l'autre (juste une constatation pas une prise de position).


J'ai pas compris. Tu peux r-expliquer ?




> Je ne vois pas pourquoi c'est sur le salaire de la femme qu'on doit payer l'assistante ? Ce n'est pas sur le salaire des deux *partenaires* (comme l'voque le terme) qu'on paye l'assistante ? A des taux  dfinir ensemble ? Dire que le salaire de la femme (seul salaire du foyer) part dans la paye de l'assistante dessert la cause fministe car a signifie que c'est  elle de devoir compenser son absence du rle de femme au foyer. Tu as raison dans le sens que effectivement pour qu'un homme (ou une partenaire) puisse s'occuper des enfants il faudrait que la femme puisse ramener autant d'argent que l'homme le peut. Mais finalement un salaire ne suffit mme plus pour faire vivre une famille (l'inflation notre bonne vieille amie qui rends nos vie si belle...).


Je me suis un peu emml dans mon clavier, mais oui c'est ce que je voulais dire. En fait, un salaire suffit. C'est rik-rak, c'est pas confortable, mais a suffit. Mais vu la diffrence entre les perspectives d'volution globale entre l'homme et la femme, se reposer sur le salaire de la femme est plus casse-gueule.

----------


## deathman8683

> En dessous de 5/6 ans, c'est faux, les garons et les filles jouent aux mmes jeux. Ensuite, c'est facilement explicable : les parents expliquent aux petits garons qu'il ne faut pas qu'ils jouent  la poupe sinon les autres vont se moquer d'eux et inversement. C'est un rflexe protecteur.


Aprs mes 5 ans j'avais des poupes "pour fille", malgr toute la bonne volont de mes parents pour la neutralit je prfrais les faire combattre que les habiller ou leur faire prendre le th  ::mrgreen:: 




> J'ai pas compris. Tu peux r-expliquer ?


Une femme au foyer, de nos jours, peut aussi tre vue comme une feignasse (comme sont vus les hommes au foyer). Surtout par les hommes qui n'ont pas ides du travail que a reprsente mais comme ce sont les hommes qui sont aux commandes... Sans la pression des railleries je ne suis pas sr que la main duvre fminine pendant la guerre aurai suffit  convaincre les femmes de s'loigner du foyer (sauf celles qui on entendus et cdes  la sirne du pouvoir si tentante pour l'tre humain [peut-tre plus tentante pour les hommes je ne saurai le dire])  moins que ce soit justement de voir que les femmes arrivaient  grer foyer et travail  l'usine que les hommes se sont dit que a serai bien de les voir  l'usine et  la maison. Les mouvements fministes auraient donc pris de l'ampleur suite  l'indignation des femmes a qui on imposaient une charge trop importante de tches.





> Je me suis un peu emml dans mon clavier, mais oui c'est ce que je voulais dire. En fait, un salaire suffit. C'est rik-rak, c'est pas confortable, mais a suffit. Mais vu la diffrence entre les perspectives d'volution globale entre l'homme et la femme, se reposer sur le salaire de la femme est plus casse-gueule.


Au bout du compte l'inflation gagnera qu'on soit homme ou femme  :;):

----------


## arond

> En dessous de 5/6 ans, c'est faux, les garons et les filles jouent aux mmes jeux. Ensuite, c'est facilement explicable : les parents expliquent aux petits garons qu'il ne faut pas qu'ils jouent  la poupe sinon les autres vont se moquer d'eux et inversement. C'est un rflexe protecteur.


Hum .... les parents non surtout maintenant que la comprhension a bien commenc  s'installer dans les esprits ( part certains beaufs mais  part les fusiller ceux la on y peux pas grand chose)  ::roll:: 

Les pubs  la tl et les sries oui et les autres surement c'est la jolie influence culturelle  :;):  (Les pubs montres des garon jouer aux voitures et des filles jouer  la poupe)  :;):

----------


## Marco46

> O ai-je crit que le suffragisme tait une rcupration ?
> 
> suffragisme \sy.fʁa.ʒism\ masculin: mouvement en faveur de llargissement du droit de vote aux femmes. 
> J'ai dit que la libration des femmes par le travail (sic) tait pass par leur emploi massif .. dans l'industrie d'armement pendant la guerre 14-18.


"Je pense que le mouvement fminisme du XXme sicle, c'est la rcupration du suffragisme par les puissances d'argents et de l'industrie militaire pour pouvoir diviser les salaires par deux et avoir de la main duvre  bon march. Mais c'est une vue qui n'engage que moi."

Si tu considres que le mouvement fministe est une manipulation des puissances d'argent sur la base de la rcupration du suffragisme, on peut lgitimement se demander si tu ne vois pas le suffragisme comme une autre manipulation.




> Et oui, ce sont ce genre de petites attentions qui rendent la vie  deux si agrable. Tu verras si jamais tu te met en couple un jour.


J'ai eu un enfant l'an dernier, je ne l'ai pas trouv _objectivement_ dgueulasse, je l'ai trouv _subjectivement_ magnifique. J'ai aussi fait ma part de congs parental pour permettre  ma douce de pas avoir une coupure professionnelle trop importante et pour m'impliquer, je le conseille  tous les papas, a ouvre les yeux sur pas mal de choses.

----------


## TallyHo

> Si, puisque tu as le droit au RSA  condition que tu sois  la recherche d'un emploi. Pour une femme qui ne recherche pas vraiment activement un emploi parce qu'il faut qu'elle s'occupe de ses enfants, dans les faits a passe gnralement plutt bien (mme s'il faut faire preuve d'une hypocrisie assez excrable). Pour un homme, a ne passe quasiment jamais, sauf pour les rois du pipeau.


Ok je comprends ce que tu voulais dire. Donc me concernant, tu penses que a passait mieux parce que je travaillais en fait ? Oui pourquoi pas, a se peut que ce soit diffrent avec des hommes qui sont au chmage. Heureusement, je n'ai pas eu  demander des aides  ce moment l alors je ne sais pas comment on est accueilli dans les administrations sociales.

----------


## arond

> Ce n'est pas une question de fond, c'est une question stupide.
> 
> Bref, c'est une question idiote qui ne mrite aucune discussion, c'est du mme ordre que de discuter avec platiste (les gens qui pensent que la terre et plate). a ne mne  rien parce qu'il y a un minimum d'intelligence ncessaire chez les interlocuteurs.


 :8O: 
Il n'y a pas de question stupide, sauf si on est un feignant intellectuel.  ::roll:: 

Mme les platistes (pas les trolls) ont des arguments et il est toujours intressant de dbattre et de montrer  quelqu'un qu'il a tort. Un ami s'tait laiss convaincre que la terre tait peu tre plate, sa m'a bien fait rigol de lui dmontrer qu'on lui avait dit des conneries. Rsultat la terre est de nouveau ronde ouff  ::aie::

----------


## ddoumeche

> "Je pense que le mouvement fminisme du XXme sicle, c'est la rcupration du suffragisme par les puissances d'argents et de l'industrie militaire pour pouvoir diviser les salaires par deux et avoir de la main duvre  bon march. Mais c'est une vue qui n'engage que moi."
> 
> Si tu considres que le mouvement fministe est une manipulation des puissances d'argent sur la base de la rcupration du suffragisme, on peut lgitimement se demander si tu ne vois pas le suffragisme comme une autre manipulation.


C'est un raccourci que je n'ai pas fait, auquel je ne pense pas, et donc qui n'engage que toi.




> J'ai eu un enfant l'an dernier, je ne l'ai pas trouv _objectivement_ dgueulasse, je l'ai trouv _subjectivement_ magnifique. J'ai aussi fait ma part de congs parental pour permettre  ma douce de pas avoir une coupure professionnelle trop importante et pour m'impliquer, je le conseille  tous les papas, a ouvre les yeux sur pas mal de choses.


Dans ce cas, tu verras qu'il ne faut pas dire que les bbs sont objectivement dgueulasses car les enfants prennent tout au premier degr. Et aprs ils deviennent fministes  ::mouarf::

----------


## TallyHo

> Rsultat la terre est de nouveau ronde ouff


Ronde ou plate, quelle importance ? Elle sera dtruite en septembre 2017 selon je ne sais plus quelle thorie. Ils se sont plants en 2012 mais l c'est certain, on va prendre cher cette anne. Bugarach nous voici !  ::P:

----------


## maske

> Tu aimerai que ce soit la femme la cheffe de famille ? En quoi a arrangerai les choses ?


Ah donc on est d'accord ou pas ? Le pouvoir, la responsabilit et l'ducation DOIVENT tre une charge quitablement rpartie entre les deux parents ? Les deux travaillent, torchent le cul de leur gamins, les aident  faire des devoirs, etc.




> Oui les hommes ont acquis un pouvoir et ils s'en servent pour en avoir encore plus, au dtriment des autres humains (dont les femmes) mais quel humain ne le ferai pas, si les femmes taient au pouvoir elle ferai peut-tre la mme chose ?


Ah mais tout rentre dans l'ordre ! On est tout  fait d'accord en fait ? Il y a bien ingalit h/f par le pouvoir *acquis* par les hommes. Donc discrimination latente et insidieuse envers les femmes. On est ok l ?




Prcision : ma femme est sportive, elle n'a absolument aucun problme  couper et  porter du bois.

----------


## maske

> Un utrus pour la grossesse, un vagin pour la parturition, des seins pour l'alimentation, une odeur (le nouveau-n reconnait la mre  son odeur et sa voix). De 0  18 ans non ?


Tiens, cela m'intresse. Est-ce que tu as quelque chose pour appuyer, comme des articles scientifiques par exemple ? Si te donne un lien vers une vido d'un expert en gntique en confrence  l'cole Normale Suprieure (tu connais ?) et qui dmonte tes conneries, est-ce que tu vas la regarder ou c'est pas la peine que je m'emmerde ?




> Oui mais quoi ? tu comptes laisser ta femme couper et ranger ses 5 stres au nom de l'galit entre les sexes ?


Bah oui, elle en est parfaitement capable. Je participerai bien sur mais 50/50. J'ai un oncle qui coupait les arbres de son bois avec ses filles. a leur posait pas de problmes. Dis moi, quel serait donc le problme ?




> J'en pense qu'au fond, tu as une morale d'homme entretenu.


Ah et pourquoi ? Je ne comprend pas ta remarque.




> Je n'ai pas compris cette remarque.


C'est pourtant simple mon garon : tu prtend qu'il y a 50 ans l'informatique c'tait un mtier de femme. Aujourd'hui, on leur dit qu'elles n'ont pas les qualits ncessaires - en fait moins que les hommes - pour pratiquer ce mtier. Elles peuvent, MAIS elles seront forcment moins doues que les hommes en moyenne. La question c'est : qu'est-ce qui a chang chez les femmes depuis 50 ans pour que tout  coup, la nature les cantonne  l'esthtique et au ressenti plutt qu' l'ide, ncessaire pour pratiquer ce mtier ?




> Pour la survie du groupe familial et la succession, c'te question.


Non non mais s'il n'y a pas de discriminations, et que toutes les femmes sont libres, pourquoi on les emmerde pour "Pour la survie du groupe familial et la succession" ? Est-ce qu'elles ont l'obligation morale de faire des enfants ?

----------


## deathman8683

> Ah donc on est d'accord ou pas ? Le pouvoir, la responsabilit et l'ducation DOIVENT tre une charge quitablement rpartie entre les deux parents ? Les deux travaillent, torchent le cul de leur gamins, les aident  faire des devoirs, etc.
> 
> Ah mais tout rentre dans l'ordre ! On est tout  fait d'accord en fait ? Il y a bien ingalit h/f par le pouvoir *acquis* par les hommes. Donc discrimination latente et insidieuse envers les femmes. On est ok l ?


Je ne cherche pas  tre d'accord avec qui que ce soit mais  m'enrichir ainsi qu' enrichir les autres si je le peux.

Le terme "ingalit h/f" employ seul concerne tellement de choses qu'on est forcement d'accord avec l'assertion : "il y a des ingalits h/f". 

Pour l'galit des charges c'est dlicat, en effet chacun est constitu diffremment, comme je l'ai sorti plusieurs fois : on ne va pas demander  un muet de faire chanteur, on ne va pas imposer  quelqu'un le chemin qu'il doit prendre pour les statistiques (50/50). Laissons le choix  chacun (mme  quelqu'un de faire un truc pour lequel il n'est pas constitu). Mais pour que a soit intressant il faudrait que notre ducation nous guide dans le chemin de la connaissance pour qu'on reste alerte et critique de sorte qu'on puisse dfinir ce qu'on veut vraiment. On est comme on est, faisons avec. La priorit me semble donc tre l'ducation et non pas la fiert de la femme (oui c'est injuste) qui dtruit l'ducation entre autres (il n'y a pas qu'elle qui la dtruit cela dit) en tentant de changer la nature humaine. Si les gens sont plus alertes ils seront moins injustes ou pourront moins l'tre.




> Tiens, cela m'intresse. Est-ce que tu as quelque chose pour appuyer, comme des articles scientifiques par exemple ? Si te donne un lien vers une vido d'un expert en gntique en confrence  l'cole Normale Suprieure (tu connais ?) et qui dmonte tes conneries, est-ce que tu vas la regarder ou c'est pas la peine que je m'emmerde ?


Tu connais un expert qui prouve que la femme n'a pas d'utrus ?  ::ptdr::

----------


## TallyHo

> Si te donne un lien vers une vido d'un expert en gntique en confrence  l'cole Normale Suprieure (tu connais ?) et qui dmonte tes conneries, est-ce que tu vas la regarder ou c'est pas la peine que je m'emmerde ?


Ne t'emmerde pas, la gntique est un argument merdique  ::P: 

A part a, pourquoi poser la question ? Mets le lien et chacun fera ce qu'il veut avec  ::): 




> Aujourd'hui, on leur dit qu'elles n'ont pas les qualits ncessaires - en fait moins que les hommes - pour pratiquer ce mtier.


Le problme c'est que personne a dit a... Ce n'est pas parce que tu cherches des diffrences qui expliqueraient un tat que tu fais une chelle de valeurs. En plus, si tu regardes concrtement ce qui se passe, on parle beaucoup de fminisation dans certains mtiers.

Au-dela de a, je me pose quand mme une question philosophique : qu'ya t'il de mal  avoir des diffrences ? Est ce qu'on n'est pas entr dans un jusqu'au-boutisme galitariste nuisible pour la socit car il induit lui-mme un biais en prsupposant que tel critre ou qualit humaine serait moins bien que son "oppos" ?

----------


## maske

Et demander  un sourd de faire de la musique mme s'il en a envie ?

Bon, moi les sexistes et les dbiles, je considre que c'est en voie d'extinction. J'arrte.

----------


## deathman8683

> Et demander  un sourd de faire de la musique mme s'il en a envie ?


Je dois manquer de clart*. J'ai prcis que si le sourd veut faire de la musique on n'a pas  l'en empcher mais on n'a pas  l'y mettre "de force" en lui inculquant que s'il avait l'audition il aurai voulu en faire. Loin de moi l'ide que la femme est incomptente en tant qu'ingnieuse informatique mais si beaucoup de femmes ne veulent pas faire a, pas la peine de forcer les choses essayons plutt de leur montrer comment a fonctionne qu'elles voient si a les intresse. Pour surpasser l'industrie machiste il faut des citoyens sensibles  ce qu'il se passe et qui n'entretiennent pas loisivet. Il faut aussi un environnement propice  l'amour de son prochain pour ne pas tomber dans les travers de la cupidit. 

Au plaisir de te retrouver une prochaine fois avec plus de sympathie.


*Ce n'est pas une insulte, je ne me rabaisserai pas  te traiter de dbile ni mme  le penser. L'avantage d'crire c'est qu'il est si facile de rester polie si on y met ne serait-ce qu'un peu du sien.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Mais comment tu veux faire pour que les mres l'apprennent  leur filles sans savoir pourquoi elles ne le font pas ? Avoue, tu aimes coacher les nanas et te battre avec elles


Et pour continuer sur cette question qui tait plus ouverte qu'on n'aurait pu le penser, il n'est pas important de savoir pourquoi les filles ne le font pas mais comment changer ce comportement. Rponse toute simple, par la motivation.
Mme si de mon point de vue de mle viril protecteur, ce besoin de scurit me va trs bien.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

Allez hop, un pti tmoignage :




Bon ok, elle ne parle pas d'informatique, mais bon  ::mrgreen:: 

Accessoirement, personnellement je ne pense pas que la gntique est un argument merdique, mais que dans le sujet prsent, son impact est beaucoup moins important (voire sans intrt) compar  l'environnement social des enfants. C'est plus l'influence des parents et des adultes en gnral qui va influencer les enfants, la gntique va ventuellement plus apporter des atouts  tel ou tel individu dans un domaine. Mais si les femmes ne s'orientent que trs peu dans l'informatique dans l'occident, c'est parce qu'elles ne sont pas incites  le faire, de part leur environnement proche.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Tiens, cela m'intresse. Est-ce que tu as quelque chose pour appuyer, comme des articles scientifiques par exemple ? Si te donne un lien vers une vido d'un expert en gntique en confrence  l'cole Normale Suprieure (tu connais ?) et qui dmonte tes conneries, est-ce que tu vas la regarder ou c'est pas la peine que je m'emmerde ?


Il te faut des articles scientifiques pour savoir que les ftus grandissent dans des utrus et en sortent gnralement par la vagin ? tu es n dans un chou ?
Mais je t'en prie, emmerdes-toi  poster ton lien.




> C'est pourtant simple mon garon : tu prtend qu'il y a 50 ans l'informatique c'tait un mtier de femme. Aujourd'hui, on leur dit qu'elles n'ont pas les qualits ncessaires - en fait moins que les hommes - pour pratiquer ce mtier. Elles peuvent, MAIS elles seront forcment moins doues que les hommes en moyenne. La question c'est : qu'est-ce qui a chang chez les femmes depuis 50 ans pour que tout  coup, la nature les cantonne  l'esthtique et au ressenti plutt qu' l'ide, ncessaire pour pratiquer ce mtier ?


C'est pourtant comprhensible par le premier des botiens venu qui a fait un tant soit peu d'informatique, et Uncle Bob Martin l'explique trs bien: la dmocratisation d'un mtier qui tait rserv  une lite (plutt fminine) avec une population de programmeurs qui double tous les 5 ans.




> Bah oui, elle en est parfaitement capable. Je participerai bien sur mais 50/50. J'ai un oncle qui coupait les arbres de son bois avec ses filles. a leur posait pas de problmes. Dis moi, quel serait donc le problme ?


Le problme est qu'avec une masse musculaire normalement suprieure, tu fasses faire faire  ta femme des travaux de force. Donc soit tu es un fluet, soit ta femme  une charpente d'homme, et donc on parle d'un cas particulier.




> Non non mais s'il n'y a pas de discriminations, et que toutes les femmes sont libres, pourquoi on les emmerde pour "Pour la survie du groupe familial et la succession" ? Est-ce qu'elles ont l'obligation morale de faire des enfants ?


Plus que moral, c'est un impratif conomique ! Qui va tre assez con pour transmettre la succession  un couple sans enfants si jamais il a le choix.




> Accessoirement, personnellement je ne pense pas que la gntique est un argument merdique, mais que dans le sujet prsent, son impact est beaucoup moins important (voire sans intrt) compar  l'environnement social des enfants. C'est plus l'influence des parents et des adultes en gnral qui va influencer les enfants, la gntique va ventuellement plus apporter des atouts  tel ou tel individu dans un domaine. Mais si les femmes ne s'orientent que trs peu dans l'informatique dans l'occident, c'est parce qu'elles ne sont pas incites  le faire, de part leur environnement proche.


On ne parle plus de la gntique mais de la biologique et de diffrenciation sexue des tches.
Et dans tous les pays tudis, les garons sont meilleurs en mathmatique et les filles en lecture. Foss qui ne sattnue pas, au contraire. Cela n'est donc nullement socio-conomique mais purement biologique.

Mais si les femmes s'orientent peu vers l'informatique, ce n'est aucunement un problme.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> On ne parle plus de la gntique mais de la biologique et de diffrenciation sexue des tches.


Il y a une ou deux personnes sur ce fil qui ramnent  chaque fois qu'ils postent la gntique, d'o ma rponse.




> Mais si les femmes s'orientent peu vers l'informatique, ce n'est aucunement un problme.


Si c'est "naturel", on ne va pas pouvoir y faire grand chose. Si c'est parce qu'elles sont dcourages de s'y orienter, c'est un problme.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Il y a une ou deux personnes sur ce fil qui ramnent  chaque fois qu'ils postent la gntique, d'o ma rponse.


La gntique, c'est le code source. La biologie, c'est le code source compil et en action. En fait il veulent dire "qui a un dterminisme biologique": mais tout a un dterminisme.




> Si c'est "naturel", on ne va pas pouvoir y faire grand chose. Si c'est parce qu'elles sont dcourages de s'y orienter, c'est un problme.


Elles sont dcourages par leur moindres aptitudes dans ce domaine et le fait qu'elle n'y trouvent pas d'intrt. D'ailleurs pour moi, le premier point est une consquence du second.

----------


## Zirak

> *Elles sont dcourages par leur moindres aptitudes dans ce domaine* et le fait qu'elle n'y trouvent pas d'intrt. D'ailleurs pour moi, le premier point est une consquence du second.


Et c'est ta conclusion en tant que mle alpha suprieur ou on peut trouver une tude ou des chiffres quelque part  ce propos ? 

Autant le fait qu'elle n'y trouve pas d'intrt, ce qui expliquerait le peu de femmes dans ce domaine, pourquoi pas, c'est tout  fait possible / plausible.

Maintenant de la  dire que celles qui dcident de faire se mtier, sont globalement plus "mauvaises" que les hommes, il va falloir un peu plus que ta sainte parole...

----------


## maske

> Et c'est ta conclusion en tant que mle alpha suprieur ou on peut trouver une tude ou des chiffres quelque part  ce propos ? 
> 
> Autant le fait qu'elle n'y trouve pas d'intrt, ce qui expliquerait le peu de femmes dans ce domaine, pourquoi pas, c'est tout  fait possible / plausible.
> 
> Maintenant de la  dire que celles qui dcident de faire se mtier, sont globalement plus "mauvaises" que les hommes, il va falloir un peu plus que ta sainte parole...


Zirak, tu abuses. Je parie que tu es un fministe rvolutionnaire acharn prt  tout pour imposer ton idologie nausabonde et clairement oppose aux lois de la nature. En attendant, ce qui suit est une bibliographie scientifique qui appuie ton propos.

Tout d'abord de la recherche en mdecine qui dmontre qu'il n'existe pas de diffrences d'aptitudes entre cerveaux hommes et femmes. Par cerveau, bien sr, on parle de tout : la structure, le fonctionnement (hormones, etc.).

[1] Joel D, Berman Z, Tavor I, et al. Sex beyond the genitalia: The human brain mosaic. Proceedings of the National Academy of Sciences of the United States of America. 2015;112(50):15468-15473. doi:10.1073/pnas.1509654112


Ensuite une mta-analyse, c'est  dire une analyse d'un nombre considrable de travaux de recherche, ici en psychologie, qui montre qu'il n'est pas possible malgr les tudes innombrables sur le sujet de relier les diffrences d'intrt (par exemple l'attirance vers l'informatique)  une quelconque raison biologique.

[2] Su R; Rounds J; Armstrong PI, Men and things, women and people: a meta-analysis of sex differences in interests. Psychol Bull. 2009; 135(6):859-84 (ISSN: 1939-1455)

Puis, fourni gnreusement par Tally-Ho qui pourtant tient des propos inverses, une confrence de Pierre Roubertoux, minent expert en gntique, qui explique l'tat de l'art de la recherche en biologie. On parle bien d'tat de l'art. Le monsieur a effectu une trs large et trs profonde analyse des travaux existants sur le sujet. Version courte : c'est proprement impossible et non scientifique de relier de manire fiable les gnes  un comportement social. Il n'y a pas de diffrences d'intrts ou d'aptitudes intellectuelles lies au fait d'tre un homme ou une femme au niveau biologique. Mme dans le cas de conditions comme l'autisme, on ne trouve une implication de certains gnes particuliers que chez 3% des malades ! Alors de l  distinguer une diffrence entre hommes et femmes...

[3] http://biologie.ens-paris-saclay.fr/...=1246025236079


Et finalement, pour enfoncer le clou : la bibliographie scientifique du professeur Roubertoux. Le summum de la recherche.

[4] https://scholar.google.fr/scholar?hl...toux&btnG=&lr=

Donc l,  part le point [4] dont je n'ai lu que quelques ouvrages, j'ai lu toutes les tudes que je cite et j'ai regard et cout la confrence jusqu'au bout. Je crois que tout nouvel intervenant devrait, avant d'mettre un avis contraire - comme par exemple le fait que les femmes ont un rle et des aptitudes attribus par la nature et donc par extension d'autres qui ne lui sont pas - que tout nouvel intervenant devrait prendre le temps de lire cet tat de l'art scientifique. Je l'ai fait, il y en a pour quelques heures. Bonne lecture.

Attention galement  une confusion : "biologique", c'est la gntique en action dans un environnement (forcment...). Une cause "biologique", abus de vocabulaire donc, c'est une cause gntique dans un environnement donn. SI la recherche dmontre qu'on ne peut pas lier de manire fiable gntique et comportement, alors il reste l'environnement.

J'ai pris galement le temps hier soir de lire cet article, cit plus haut, du Huff Post : http://www.huffingtonpost.fr/2013/03...n_2883015.html

Concrtement, il y a diffrence "biologique" : les garons sont systmatiquement meilleurs que les filles en maths. Alors, ils fournissent un lien vers l'tude qu'ils citent, d'un journal scientifique trs srieux : http://journals.plos.org/plosone/art...l.pone.0057988

Alors j'ai pris le temps de la lire - 2 heures hier soir - et surprise, l'tude ne dit pas cela  ::):  Les liens sont l, allez y, prenez le temps de lire l'article du Huff et la publication scientifique  ::):  L'abruti de journaliste a simplement lu l'abstract et en a tir un joli article de conclusions qui transforment radicalement la recherche scientifique effectue par les auteurs. 

L'article dit spcifiquement que :

1- On s'attendrait  ce que dans les pays riches, dans lesquels on met du budget dans l'galit hommes femmes, les carts de niveau en maths seraient rduits or on observe le contraire ce qui est bizarre ! C'est tout ce que a dit. L'autre guignol du post conclue directement qu'il y a des diffrences "biologiques" et que les garons sont vraiment meilleurs en maths. Srieux ?

2 - Les auteurs avancent une premire cause : ds la plus tendre enfance, la pression environnementale accentue certaines aptitudes et pousse les enfants dans des voies donnes (par exemple, les sciences pour les garons) et cette diffrence se creuse donc avec le temps et les tudes et intrts poursuivis par les individus

3 - Les auteurs avancent une seconde cause : comme on se retrouve avec significativement moins de filles qui poursuivent des intrts pour les maths, on a statistiquement plus de garons "bons" que de filles "bonnes" en maths.

4 - Les auteurs avancent une observation : les dcideurs politiques devraient revoir leurs manires de promouvoir l'galit hommes femmes. Notez que si c'est grable politiquement, c'est que la nature n'est pas trs active sur le sujet.

Bref, lisez l'article scientifique, pas celui du Huff.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Et c'est ta conclusion en tant que mle alpha suprieur ou on peut trouver une tude ou des chiffres quelque part  ce propos ? 
> 
> Autant le fait qu'elle n'y trouve pas d'intrt, ce qui expliquerait le peu de femmes dans ce domaine, pourquoi pas, c'est tout  fait possible / plausible.
> 
> Maintenant de la  dire que celles qui dcident de faire se mtier, sont globalement plus "mauvaises" que les hommes, il va falloir un peu plus que ta sainte parole...


Mle alpha suprieur, j'aimerais bien: j'aurais 3 femmes, une maison magnifique et prendrais plus de vacances.

Si tu avais eu la perspicacit de lire quelques pages de ce fil au lieu de dbarquer, tu aurais sans doute vu que j'ai labor ce point deux messages au dessus.

Quand  supputer que l'on prtende les informaticiennes plus mauvaises que les informaticiens, c'est un symptme hallucinatoire. On dit juste qu'elles sont moins attires par ce mtier.

----------


## Zirak

> Mle alpha suprieur, j'aimerais bien: j'aurais 3 femmes, une maison magnifique et prendrais plus de vacances.
> 
> Si tu avais eu la perspicacit de lire quelques pages de ce fil au lieu de dbarquer, tu aurais sans doute vu que j'ai labor ce point deux messages au dessus.



J'ai lu, ne t'inquites pas.




> Quand  supputer que l'on prtende les informaticiennes plus mauvaises que les informaticiens, c'est un symptme hallucinatoire. On dit juste qu'elles sont moins attires par ce mtier.





> Elles sont dcourages par leur moindres aptitudes dans ce domaine et le fait qu'elle n'y trouvent pas d'intrt.


Ah donc "leurs moindres aptitudes dans ce mtier", cela veut dire qu'elles ne sont pas attir par le mtier ? 

Depuis quand aptitude = attirance ? Va falloir rviser tes dfinitions dans le dictionnaire car les deux mots ne sont pas synonymes hein... 

Donc oui je lis trs bien, et oui tu as bien dit ce que tu prtends ne pas avoir dit, c'est juste 2 messages au-dessus... 

Va falloir assumer ses propos au bout d'un moment.

----------


## ddoumeche

> J'ai lu, ne t'inquites pas.
> 
> Ah donc "leurs moindres aptitudes dans ce mtier", cela veut dire qu'elles ne sont pas attir par le mtier ? 
> 
> Depuis quand aptitude = attirance ? Va falloir rviser tes dfinitions dans le dictionnaire car les deux mots ne sont pas synonymes hein... 
> 
> Donc oui je lis trs bien, et oui tu as bien dit ce que tu prtends ne pas avoir dit, c'est juste 2 messages au-dessus... 
> 
> Va falloir assumer ses propos au bout d'un moment.


Visiblement tu as lu en diagonale puisque tu continues de confondre aptitudes des filles en mathmatiques, niveau des informaticiennes et nombre d'informaticiennes.

Donc je t'invite a reprendre depuis le dbut

----------


## ddoumeche

C'est du pur lysenkoisme :




> Tout d'abord de la recherche en mdecine qui dmontre qu'il n'existe pas de diffrences d'aptitudes entre cerveaux hommes et femmes. Par cerveau, bien sr, on parle de tout : la structure, le fonctionnement (hormones, etc.).
> 
> [1] Joel D, Berman Z, Tavor I, et al. Sex beyond the genitalia: The human brain mosaic. Proceedings of the National Academy of Sciences of the United States of America. 2015;112(50):15468-15473. doi:10.1073/pnas.1509654112
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Abstract:*
> ...


Cette tude montre qu'il existe des diffrences anatomiques, structurelles, que le cerveau a un sexe et qu'on peut deviner le sexe anatomique juste en regardant la structure de ce cerveau. Et l'abstract ne parle pas d'aptitudes, ce qui n'a pas du tre test.




> Ensuite une mta-analyse, c'est  dire une analyse d'un nombre considrable de travaux de recherche, ici en psychologie, qui montre qu'il n'est pas possible malgr les tudes innombrables sur le sujet de relier les diffrences d'intrt (par exemple l'attirance vers l'informatique)  une quelconque raison biologique.
> 
> [2] Su R; Rounds J; Armstrong PI, Men and things, women and people: a meta-analysis of sex differences in interests. Psychol Bull. 2009; 135(6):859-84 (ISSN: 1939-1455)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Abstract:*
> The magnitude and variability of sex differences in vocational interests were examined in the present meta-analysis for Holland's (1959, 1997) categories (Realistic, Investigative, Artistic, Social, Enterprising, and Conventional), Prediger's (1982) Things-People and Data-Ideas dimensions, and the STEM (science, technology, engineering, and mathematics) interest areas. Technical manuals for 47 interest inventories were used, yielding 503,188 respondents. Results showed that men prefer working with things and women prefer working with people, producing a large effect size (d = 0.93) on the Things-People dimension. Men showed stronger Realistic (d = 0.84) and Investigative (d = 0.26) interests, and women showed stronger Artistic (d = -0.35), Social (d = -0.68), and Conventional (d = -0.33) interests. Sex differences favoring men were also found for more specific measures of engineering (d = 1.11), science (d = 0.36), and mathematics (d = 0.34) interests. Average effect sizes varied across interest inventories, ranging from 0.08 to 0.79. The quality of interest inventories, based on professional reputation, was not differentially related to the magnitude of sex differences. Moderators of the effect sizes included interest inventory item development strategy, scoring method, theoretical framework, and sample variables of age and cohort. Application of some item development strategies can substantially reduce sex differences. The present study suggests that interests may play a critical role in gendered occupational choices and gender disparity in the STEM fields.


L'tude montre au contraire une divergence d'intrts selon les sexes, notamment en science et en mathmatiques. Donc si tu cherches une cause biologique, en voila sans doute une. Mais si tu me dis qu'elle n'est pas explicite, je te rtorquerais que c'est une tude publie en psychologie et non en biologie, et qu'il est donc prsomptueux d'liminer la cause biologique.




> Puis, fourni gnreusement par Tally-Ho qui pourtant tient des propos inverses, une confrence de Pierre Roubertoux, minent expert en gntique, qui explique l'tat de l'art de la recherche en biologie. On parle bien d'tat de l'art. Le monsieur a effectu une trs large et trs profonde analyse des travaux existants sur le sujet. Version courte : c'est proprement impossible et non scientifique de relier de manire fiable les gnes  un comportement social. Il n'y a pas de diffrences d'intrts ou d'aptitudes intellectuelles lies au fait d'tre un homme ou une femme au niveau biologique. Mme dans le cas de conditions comme l'autisme, on ne trouve une implication de certains gnes particuliers que chez 3% des malades ! Alors de l  distinguer une diffrence entre hommes et femmes...
> 
> [3] http://biologie.ens-paris-saclay.fr/...=1246025236079


Il explique qu'on a isol un gne de l'autisme responsable de 2/1000 de cas, mais qu'il existe probablement une multitude d'autismes chacun li  un gne ou un groupe de gnes diffrents (31:52). La maladie est polyfactorielle... comme beaucoup de maladies d'ailleurs.
Plus loin, il dcrit la cration d'une ligne de souris agressives par croisements, et isole le gne STS secrtant la steroid sulfatase, qui correspond  un % de comportements agressifs. Ce n'est pas LE gne de l'agression, car il n'y a pas UN gne de l'agression. Il y a un organisme qui ragit diffremment selon son mtabolisme, son niveau de stress, etc... et selon les menaces qu'il peroit, ou selon ce qu'il peroit comment tant une menace.
Et chaque espce n'ayant pas le mme niveau d'agressivit, on parle donc bien de comportement induit par le gnome.

"il n'y a pas d'isomorphisme entre gnome et comportement et vice versa": il veut juste dire que dans l'tat actuel de la science, le systme est trop chaotique pour tre prdictible. Et qu'il n'y a pas une relation simpliste entre un gne et un comportement comme on l'idalisait au dbut du projet de squenage. Sauf que si on n'a pas un des gnes de prdisposition  l'autisme, on ne risque (en thorie) pas de l'attraper.

galement dans cet interview, Roubertoux explique justement que les gnes de prdisposition  lalcoolisme existe. Mais ces gnes ne jouent videment pas ce rle dans un environnement o l'alcool est proscrit. Or si l'alcoolisme n'est pas un comportement social, qu'est ce que c'est ?
Et plus loin _"Le comportement est dirig  100% par le gnome et  100% par l'environnement"_, comme le citait TallyHo: c'est un drame, l'hypothse selon laquelle tout est culture s'effondre. 




> Concrtement, il y a diffrence "biologique" : les garons sont systmatiquement meilleurs que les filles en maths. Alors, ils fournissent un lien vers l'tude qu'ils citent, d'un journal scientifique trs srieux : http://journals.plos.org/plosone/art...l.pone.0057988
> (...)
> L'article dit spcifiquement que :
> 
> 1- On s'attendrait  ce que dans les pays riches, dans lesquels on met du budget dans l'galit hommes femmes, les carts de niveau en maths seraient rduits or on observe le contraire ce qui est bizarre ! C'est tout ce que a dit. L'autre guignol du post conclue directement qu'il y a des diffrences "biologiques" et que les garons sont vraiment meilleurs en maths. Srieux ?
> 
> 2 - Les auteurs avancent une premire cause : ds la plus tendre enfance, la pression environnementale accentue certaines aptitudes et pousse les enfants dans des voies donnes (par exemple, les sciences pour les garons) et cette diffrence se creuse donc avec le temps et les tudes et intrts poursuivis par les individus
> 
> 3 - Les auteurs avancent une seconde cause : comme on se retrouve avec significativement moins de filles qui poursuivent des intrts pour les maths, on a statistiquement plus de garons "bons" que de filles "bonnes" en maths.
> ...


1. l'article montre clairement qu'on observe une diffrence sexue sur les aptitudes en lecture et en mathmatiques, mais tu sembles en conclure que les rsultats de PISA sont faux puisque "les garons (ne sont pas) vraiment meilleurs en maths". Voir galement le point n3

2. "A recent analysis of a sample of 20,000 U.S. children found no evidence that the sex difference in mathematics performance is related to negative socio-cultural factors (e.g., low parental expectations or biased tests), and that the sex difference is in fact particularly large among children in environments that are potentially beneficial to cognitive and academic development"

3. ce n'est qu'une hypothse, hautement improbable vu que cette tude se base sur l'tude PISA dont les filles ne sont pas exclues. 
De plus je cite "A third possibility is that there are sex differences in the sensitivity to general living conditions, including the quality of educational environments (such sensitivities might be biological in origin, see [Geary DC (2010) Male, Female: The Evolution of Human Sex Differences]). At this point, we have no definite answer to what can explain the correlation, which means that it requires further study".

4. Oui on va rebaptiser les cours de mathmatiques cours de dessin comme dans cette exprience o on faisait dessiner des cercles et o les filles y arrivaient mieux que les garons, et tout tournera rond. Et les cours d'informatique en "littrature compare".

Et pour finir, Oui vous pouvez tenter de faire de vos filles des programmeurs et de faire adorer  vos fils la lecture des uvres classiques. Mais il y a des chances qu'ils vous envoient vous faire paitre.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et pour finir, Oui vous pouvez tenter de faire de vos filles des programmeurs et de faire adorer  vos fils la lecture des uvres classiques. Mais il y a des chances qu'ils vous envoient vous faire paitre.


Ouais enfin, des filles qui aiment la programmation et des hommes qui aiment la littrature a existe.
Et inversement des garcons qui n'aiment pas la programmation et des filles qui n'aiment pas la littrature a existe.
De toute faon quoi que tu dises  tes enfants tu risques de te faire envoyer patre ^^ Ces petits cons...

Par contre forcer des petits enfants  jouer avec certains jouets a me rappelle la Sude.
C'est assez flippant ce qu'ils font l-bas, ils sont en grosse dystopie, c'est pas saint du tout.

SUEDE. Au pays des enfants sans sexe
Dans cette cole sudoise, ni "fille" ni "garon". Que du "neutre"

Ils essaient de tordre la nature.
Faudra revenir voir dans 30 ans, comment a ce passe l-bas avec le recul.

----------


## Zirak

> Visiblement tu as lu en diagonale puisque tu continues de confondre aptitudes des filles en mathmatiques, niveau des informaticiennes et nombre d'informaticiennes.
> 
> Donc je t'invite a reprendre depuis le dbut


C'est pas possible une mauvaise foi pareil...

Ok alors reprenons les citations dans l'ordre :





> Mais si les femmes s'orientent peu vers *l'informatique*, ce n'est aucunement un problme.





> Si c'est "naturel", on ne va pas pouvoir y faire grand chose. Si c'est parce qu'elles sont dcourages *de s'y orienter*, c'est un problme.





> Elles sont dcourages par leur moindres aptitudes *dans ce domaine* et le fait qu'elle n'y trouvent pas d'intrt. D'ailleurs pour moi, le premier point est une consquence du second.


On parlait d'informatique pas de maths.

Et tu parles bien de l'intrt d'un ct, et de leurs aptitudes de l'autre. 

Donc non, nous n'hallucinons pas, oui tu as bien insinu que les femmes avaient des aptitudes moindres (peut-tre pas sciemment, je veux bien te laisser le bnfice du doute), mais merci d'arrter de me prendre de haut, alors que nous sommes plusieurs  avoir compris la mme chose. 

Si plusieurs personnes comprennent mal ta phrase, c'est peut-tre que TU t'es mal exprim.

----------


## Invit

> C'est assez flippant ce qu'ils font l-bas, ils sont en grosse dystopie, c'est pas saint du tout.


Plusieurs choses sur la Sude. Premirement, leur rapport  l'anatomie est trs diffrent du ntre. Montrer les organes gnitaux ne pose pas de problme. Les enfants connaissent la diffrence anatomique entre un garon et une fille. Ici, on dcouvre qu'un nombre effarant d'enfants (surtout chez les enfants uniques) ne la connaissent pas : une fille, a a les cheveux longs, un garon a a les cheveux courts.  de rares exceptions prs, les livres pour enfants ne montreront jamais  grand jamais un organe gnital. En Sude, c'est trs courant et a ne choque personne.
Sur l'usage du pronom, je ne vais pas entrer dans les dtails, mais a ne fonctionne pas non plus comme dans les langues latines. Les enfants sont souvent dsigns par le pronom neutre, mme en Sude. En Norvge, les enfants sont systmatiquement dsigns par le pronom neutre jusqu' ce qu'ils atteignent l'adolescence. L'affaiblissement des pronoms masculin et fminin n'est pas choquant comme a pourrait l'tre en France. 
Tout a pour dire que a n'a rien de radical.

----------


## RyzenOC

> Plusieurs choses sur la Sude. Premirement, leur rapport  l'anatomie est trs diffrent du ntre. Montrer les organes gnitaux ne pose pas de problme. Les enfants connaissent la diffrence anatomique entre un garon et une fille. Ici, on dcouvre qu'un nombre effarant d'enfants (surtout chez les enfants uniques) ne la connaissent pas : une fille, a a les cheveux longs, un garon a a les cheveux courts.  de rares exceptions prs, les livres pour enfants ne montreront jamais  grand jamais un organe gnital. En Sude, c'est trs courant et a ne choque personne.
> Sur l'usage du pronom, je ne vais pas entrer dans les dtails, mais a ne fonctionne pas non plus comme dans les langues latines. Les enfants sont souvent dsigns par le pronom neutre, mme en Sude. En Norvge, les enfants sont systmatiquement dsigns par le pronom neutre jusqu' ce qu'ils atteignent l'adolescence. L'affaiblissement des pronoms masculin et fminin n'est pas choquant comme a pourrait l'tre en France. 
> Tout a pour dire que a n'a rien de radical.


tu fait comment en franais pour dsigner ton enfant par un pronom neutre... ::aie:: 

par dfaut le Il > Elle, si tu as un groupe de 1 garon et 50 filles, le "Ils" reste >  "Elles"
Pour une fois je rejoins Jipt, protgeons notre langue, le "Il" ne t'a rien demand alors laisse le tranquille.
:troll:  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Zirak

> tu fait comment en franais pour dsigner ton enfant par un pronom neutre...


Suffit de les siffler, comme a plus de problmes, par contre il faut faire un choix, c'est les enfants ou les chiens, sinon tu n'es pas sr de voir les bons arriver.  ::aie::

----------


## Invit

> tu fait comment en franais pour dsigner ton enfant par un pronom neutre...
> 
> par dfaut le Il > Elle, si tu as un groupe de 1 garon et 50 filles, le "Ils" reste >  "Elles"
> Pour une fois je rejoins Jipt, protgeons notre langue, le "Il" ne t'a rien demand alors laisse le tranquille.
> :troll:


En franais, c'est pas possible. En sudois, a l'est facilement sans que a sonne comme pjoratif. C'tait ce que je voulais prciser concernant les articles posts par Ryu.

EDIT : C'est peut-tre cette phrase qui n'est pas trs intelligible ?



> L'affaiblissement des pronoms masculin et fminin n'est pas choquant comme a pourrait l'tre en France.


Si tu prfres, l'affaiblissement des pronoms masculin et fminin n'est pas choquant en sudois, contrairement au franais o a pourrait l'tre.

----------


## RyzenOC

> Suffit de les siffler, comme a plus de problmes, par contre il faut faire un choix, c'est les enfants ou les chiens, sinon tu n'es pas sr de voir les bons arriver.


Ou bien on les marque au fer rouge une immatriculation. BX580A01 c'est neutre contrairement  Kevin ou Vanessa.
Remarque dans l'cole ou j'tais (compos de 1 fille et le reste de garons), la remise des partiels se faisait en nous appelant avec notre numro tudiant.

Pour trouver des filles fallait aller sur les campus orient social, mais les filles pour trouver des garons allait sur le campus de sport. Je suis pass devant la fac de sport ce matin, j'ai remarqu que y'avais pas mal de filles au passage dans cette filire, (daprs mon observation de 10 secondes d'un groupe sortant de l'cole)

----------


## arond

> Ou bien on les marque au fer rouge une immatriculation. BX580A01 c'est neutre contrairement  Kevin ou Vanessa.


Nan mais aprs comment tu fais c'est pas pratique a prononc tout sa tu as pas mieux comme concept ? Genre un collier qui leur met une dcharge quand on les appels avec une tlcommande ?  ::mouarf::

----------


## RyzenOC

> Nan mais aprs comment tu fais c'est pas pratique a prononc tout sa tu as pas mieux comme concept ? Genre un collier qui leur met une dcharge quand on les appels avec une tlcommande ?


c'est pas interdit par la convention de Genve ?

----------


## arond

> c'est pas interdit par la convention de Genve ?


B quoi ? C'est pas trs humain tu veux dire ?  ::calim2:: 

Et pour boucler avec le sujet on mettra un collier bleue au garon et un collier rose aux filles  ::mrgreen:: 




> Les Conventions de Genve sont des traits internationaux fondamentaux dans le domaine du droit international humanitaire. Elles dictent les rgles de conduite  adopter en priode de conflits arms,


Nan mais osef sa s'applique qu'aux conflits militaires  ::mouarf:: 

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Conven...de_Gen%C3%A8ve

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Suffit de les siffler, comme a plus de problmes, par contre il faut faire un choix, c'est les enfants ou les chiens, sinon tu n'es pas sr de voir les bons arriver.


Heu ! a risque aussi de ramener ta femme, non ?  ::aie:: 
 ::dehors::

----------


## Glutinus

> tu fait comment en franais pour dsigner ton enfant par un pronom neutre...


Tu l'appelles "a".

- Alors, "a" vient ?
- Si "a" ne veut pas manger, "a" ira au lit sans Bonne nuit les petits et sans dessert.
- Pffff, "a" ne ramne jamais de bonnes notes  l'cole... comment veux-tu que "a" paie nos retraites ?

----------


## arond

> Heu ! a risque aussi de ramener ta femme, non ?


J'ai pas os la faire mais respect  ::king::

----------


## RyzenOC

> Tu l'appelles "a".
> 
> - Alors, "a" vient ?
> - Si "a" ne veut pas manger, "a" ira au lit sans Bonne nuit les petits et sans dessert.
> - Pffff, "a" ne ramne jamais de bonnes notes  l'cole... comment veux-tu que "a" paie nos retraites ?


Ce que je voulais dire c'est que le neutre franais c'est la mme chose que le masculin.
Le fminin faut rajouter un "e".

----------


## arond

> Tu l'appelles "a".
> 
> - Alors, "a" vient ?
> - Si "a" ne veut pas manger, "a" ira au lit sans Bonne nuit les petits et sans dessert.
> - Pffff, "a" ne ramne jamais de bonnes notes  l'cole... comment veux-tu que "a" paie nos retraites ?


Ah bah a alors ! a me surprend beaucoup venant de vous.  ::mouarf:: 

a prte  confusion surtout a l'oral  ::ptdr::

----------


## halaster08

> Genre un collier qui leur met une dcharge quand on les appels avec une tlcommande ?


Franchement il y a vraiment des gens irresponsables sur ce forum qui ne devraient pas avoir le droit de procrer.

Tu te rends du prix que a couter un tel collier? les gamins font attention a rien, tu vas vite te retrouver avec un collier cass ou perdu, bonjour la ruine.




> Tu l'appelles "a".


J'ai vu le film, je suis pas sur que ce soit une bonne ide.

----------


## arond

> Franchement il y a vraiment des gens irresponsables sur ce forum qui ne devraient pas avoir le droit de procrer.
> 
> Tu te rends du prix que a couter un tel collier? les gamins font attention a rien, tu vas vite te retrouver avec un collier cass ou perdu, bonjour la ruine.


Oh pardon vous avez raison !!!!  ::?: 

Je sais implentons une puce dans leur cerveau qui leur enverra une dcharge lectrique pour les appeler grce  une tlcommande.  ::king::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Nan mais osef sa s'applique qu'aux conflits militaires


Et ce n'est respect que dans le canton de Geneve.

Je ressens comme un peu d'hystrie dans les faits divers :
Les silhouettes controverses de Dannemarie au Conseil d'Etat



> Pour le collectif fministe des "Effront-e-s", ces silhouettes de femmes minces et aux cheveux longs, en escarpins mme lorsqu'elles sont reprsentes enceintes, en maillot de bain ou charges de sacs de shopping, voire dans des poses lascives, sont illgales.


C'est quoi le truc, les femmes peuvent tre grosse, chauve et en botte, alors c'est scandaleux de faire des silhouettes comme a ?

Bientt il va y avoir des procs parce que le pictogramme reprsentant les femmes est en jupe...
a rappelle le petit groupe de femmes pnible qui se sont battu contre le mot "mademoiselle"...
Alors que la majorit des femmes n'ont pas de problme avec le terme "mademoiselle".

Strasbourg: Quatre mois de prison ferme aprs avoir mis une main aux fesses  une passante



> Une jeune femme, ge de 19 ans, a t victime dune agression par un quinquagnaire.


Si une femme de 50 ans bourr, me touche les fesses je ne porterait pas plainte, mais enfin...
Le gars avait un gros casier, c'est pour a qu'il fera de la prison ferme.

Heureusement que cette jeune femme n'est pas tomb au milieu d'un groupe de migrant, elle serait surement morte  cause du choc psychologique ^^

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Je sais implentons une puce dans leur cerveau qui leur enverra une dcharge lectrique pour les appeler grce  une tlcommande.


a me rappelle un pisode de South Park, a...

----------


## RyzenOC

> Et ce n'est respect que dans le canton de Geneve.
> 
> Je ressens comme un peu d'hystrie dans les faits divers :
> Les silhouettes controverses de Dannemarie au Conseil d'Etat
> 
> C'est quoi le truc, les femmes peuvent tre grosse, chauve et en botte, alors c'est scandaleux de faire des silhouettes comme a ?
> 
> Bientt il va y avoir des procs parce que le pictogramme reprsentant les femmes est en jupe...
> a rappelle le petit groupe de femmes pnible qui se sont battu contre le mot "mademoiselle"...
> Alors que la majorit des femmes n'ont pas de problme avec le terme "mademoiselle".


si tu met une femen grosse est moche dans rue personne ne vas la regarder.
tandis qu'une jeune bien cannon  ::salive::  :perver:
C'est du marketing, une technique de communication. On en reviens a notre histoire sur les pubs LOral et les tampons.
Ou les vendeuses dans les fast-food, de jeunes jolie tudiantes.

Pour south park, la s20 parle de ce problme, il faut dire "Les femmes sont les plus drle et les plus intelligente" pour ne pas passer pour un sexiste/machiste.

----------


## arond

> a me rappelle un pisode de South Park, a...


Cette srie  l'air gniale maintenant  ::lol::

----------


## deathman8683

> Ah donc "leurs moindres aptitudes dans ce mtier", cela veut dire qu'elles ne sont pas attir par le mtier ? 
> 
> Depuis quand aptitude = attirance ? Va falloir rviser tes dfinitions dans le dictionnaire car les deux mots ne sont pas synonymes hein...


Ce ne sont pas des synonymes mais *de faon gnrale* il me semble que lorsqu'on se dcouvre des facilits pour quelque chose on est attir par cette chose, en tout cas il serai judicieux de l'tre pour tre efficace au mieux et se sentir valoris.




> Le problme est qu'avec une masse musculaire normalement suprieure, tu fasses faire faire  ta femme des travaux de force. Donc soit tu es un fluet, soit ta femme  une charpente d'homme, et donc on parle d'un cas particulier.


Une femme a, en moyenne, une masse musculaire infrieure  celle de l'homme (masse osseuse infrieure aussi) ce n'est plus  prouver pareil pour le reste de la condition physique il me semble, regardez par exemple les records pour le 100m sprint, les hommes courent plus vite que les femmes (10% de diffrence). Alors aprs effectivement on peut se dire que si les femmes avaient autant accs  l'athltisme que les hommes ds l'enfance, si des strotypes ne se mettaient pas en travers du chemin, plus de prodige fminin apparatrait et si dans ce contexte le record du monde masculin tait battu par une femme on pourrait bien dire que la femme court aussi vite que l'homme en moyenne (si mon raisonnement est bon ?). Tant que perdure le doute on ne saura pas. Il me semble tout de mme que mme une prodige ne pourrait battre le record masculin au 100m car 10% c'est beaucoup et la plupart des femmes ont dj accs  l'athltisme et  un entrainement de mme qualit.

Question pour les dfenseurs de l'ide que la femme est l'gale de l'homme en tout point si on annihilait les strotypes sociaux : 

Que diriez-vous si on mlangeait hommes et femmes dans les disciplines sportives et que les femmes ne rcoltaient plus de mdailles ? Rleriez-vous d'avantages ou moins ?

----------


## ddoumeche

Ajoutons que le sieur David Geary, professeur de psychologie volutioniste & coauteur de l'article de Plones, publie depuis plus de 20 ans des tudes sur la diffrence entre sexes dans l'espce humaine, donc on le voit mal adopter une thorie totalement inverse pour satisfaire aux dsiratas de maske.
Un de ses ouvrages les plus connus expose d'ailleurs les diffrences de performances dans le domaine acadmique... et les diffrentes stratgies de reproduction selon le sexe. Il est paru en ... 1998



Et bizarrement il est accus de sexisme par les adeptes du PC. Comme quoi en plus d'avoir 20 ans de retard, nous avons les mmes obscurantismes qu'aux USA.




> Allez hop, un pti tmoignage :


TEDx n'est pas organis par TED, mais par les confrenciers... qui ne sont pas des experts reconnus dans leur domaine. Donc sur TEDx l'idologie partisane prend souvent le pas sur les faits, ce qui est manifeste ici quand la confrencire nous parle de "rve et d'panouissement", et doit remonter au dbut du XXeme sicle pour parler d'une poque o les femmes ne faisaient pas de sports professionnel. Aprs, sur le fond, elle expose son point de vue qui est totalement faux, mais c'est son droit.




> Une femme a, en moyenne, une masse musculaire infrieure  celle de l'homme (masse osseuse infrieure aussi) ce n'est plus  prouver pareil pour le reste de la condition physique il me semble, regardez par exemple les records pour le 100m sprint, les hommes courent plus vite que les femmes (10% de diffrence). Alors aprs effectivement on peut se dire que si les femmes avaient autant accs  l'athltisme que les hommes ds l'enfance, si des strotypes ne se mettaient pas en travers du chemin, plus de prodige fminin apparatrait et si dans ce contexte le record du monde masculin tait battu par une femme on pourrait bien dire que la femme court aussi vite que l'homme en moyenne (si mon raisonnement est bon ?). Tant que perdure le doute on ne saura pas. Il me semble tout de mme que mme une prodige ne pourrait battre le record masculin au 100m car 10% c'est beaucoup et la plupart des femmes ont dj accs  l'athltisme et  un entrainement de mme qualit.


Oui mais certains pourraient dire que tu es de mauvaise foi. Et que la diffrence de corpulence entre homme et femme est uniquement due  la culture oppressive de la socit bourgeoise occidentale, et sans le plafond de verre de celle ci, les femmes pourraient aisment devenir championne du monde d'athltisme masculin.




> Donc non, nous n'hallucinons pas, oui tu as bien insinu que les femmes avaient des aptitudes moindres (peut-tre pas sciemment, je veux bien te laisser le bnfice du doute), mais merci d'arrter de me prendre de haut, alors que nous sommes plusieurs  avoir compris la mme chose. .


DevTroglodyte, y-a-t'il quelque chose qui t'apparaisse peu clair, confus, voir mme fallacieux, dans mon argumentaire ?




> Plusieurs choses sur la Sude. Premirement, leur rapport  l'anatomie est trs diffrent du ntre. Montrer les organes gnitaux ne pose pas de problme. Les enfants connaissent la diffrence anatomique entre un garon et une fille. Ici, on dcouvre qu'un nombre effarant d'enfants (surtout chez les enfants uniques) ne la connaissent pas : une fille, a a les cheveux longs, un garon a a les cheveux courts.  de rares exceptions prs, les livres pour enfants ne montreront jamais  grand jamais un organe gnital. En Sude, c'est trs courant et a ne choque personne.
> (...)
> Tout a pour dire que a n'a rien de radical.


La sude, n'est-ce pas ce pays qui voulait interdire aux hommes d'uriner debout ? ne serait-ce pas une nouvelle forme d'oppression sexuelle contre le phallus ?

----------


## Invit

> La sude, n'est-ce pas ce pays qui voulait interdire aux hommes d'uriner debout ? ne serait-ce pas une nouvelle forme d'oppression sexuelle contre le phallus ?


Je suis contre. Par contre je peux peut-tre proposer une formation aux nanas qui n'y arrivent pas ?  ::mrgreen:: 
(Je crois que je viens d'avoir une super ide de startup.)

----------


## arond

> Je suis contre. Par contre je peux peut-tre proposer une formation aux nanas qui n'y arrivent pas ? 
> (Je crois que je viens d'avoir une super ide de startup.)


Si tu permet je moccuperais de la relation cliente dans cette startup pleine d'avenir  ::salive::   ::mouarf::

----------


## Ryu2000

Moi je pense que personne ne nie que dans la quasi totalit des sports *les meilleurs hommes sont au dessus des meilleures femmes*.
Au bout d'un moment faut accepter la ralit et arrter de dlirer, tout n'est pas environnementale...

a fait des dcennies et des dcennies que les petites filles peuvent pratiquer tous les sports...
Et regarder les records du monde, les femmes sont systmatiquement derrire.

C'est un truc biologique, dans l'ensemble, les femmes sont moins fortes que les hommes.
Dans l'ensemble, les femmes sont plus petites que les hommes.
Est-ce la pression de la socit qui fait qu'en rgle gnrale elles grandissent moins ?

===
Aprs c'est comme la blague de la fministe hystrique :
- Les hommes sont tous des cons / La Femme est l'gale de l'homme. (et ben t'es conne)

C'est devenu n'importe quoi l'galitarisme...
De toute faon personne n'est l'gale de quelqu'un, chacun est unique.
 la limite l'galit a pourrait marcher dans la justice. (malheureusement la justice n'est pas la mme pour tous...)

Je trouve que c'est plus intressant de dire que l'homme et la femme sont complmentaire, que les 2 groupes ont des proprits diffrentes (c'est surtout la femme qui a des trucs en plus de l'homme).

----------


## BenoitM

> C'est un truc biologique, dans l'ensemble, les femmes sont moins fortes que les hommes.
> Dans l'ensemble, les femmes sont plus petites que les hommes.
> Est-ce la pression de la socit qui fait qu'en rgle gnrale elles grandissent moins ?


On parle du monde du travail ici.
Je savais pas que pour faire de l'informatique il fallait une super musculature, ni que la taille avait une importance  ::roll::

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> DevTroglodyte, y-a-t'il quelque chose qui t'apparaisse peu clair, confus, voir mme fallacieux, dans mon argumentaire ?


Pourquoi tu me poses la question en citant Zirak ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> On parle du monde du travail ici.


C'tait en raction  a :



> Oui mais certains pourraient dire que tu es de mauvaise foi. Et que la diffrence de corpulence entre homme et femme est uniquement due  la culture oppressive de la socit bourgeoise occidentale, et sans le plafond de verre de celle ci, les femmes pourraient aisment devenir championne du monde d'athltisme masculin.


Pour l'informatique il n'y a pas grand chose  dire...
Les femmes peuvent faire ce qu'elles veulent depuis toute petite.
Si enfant il y a un ordinateur accessible elle peut y aller et devenir passionn. (aucun parent ne va dire "l'ordinateur c'est pour les garons").
Si il y a moins de fille en informatique c'est parce que les filles sont moins attir par les ordinateurs et c'est tout...

Il n'y a pas de pression social, si une fille aime l'informatique personne ne va l'empcher de faire des tudes dans ce domaine...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> (aucun parent ne va dire "l'ordinateur c'est pour les garons").


Un ordinateur pour fille, a s'appelle une machine  laver !  ::aie:: 
 ::dehors::

----------


## deathman8683

> On parle du monde du travail ici.
> Je savais pas que pour faire de l'informatique il fallait une super musculature, ni que la taille avait une importance


Le sport professionnel fait partie du monde du travail. La news parle effectivement de l'informatique et mme plutt de la parit chez Google mais dans le sujet on a un peu dvi car il semble que certains estiment qu'on devrait (les humains) tous tre gaux alors que pour d'autres a serai difficile, sachant que nous ne le sommes pas. La diffrence la plus flagrante tant le physique, il est normal de s'appuyer dessus pour tayer les arguments.

Si l'on veut marquer une diffrence entre l'homme et la femme, on fait des moyennes de rsultats dans un domaine et on obtient gnralement des diffrences, des fois meilleurs pour les femmes, des fois meilleur pour les hommes. Certains rpondront srement que c'est le cas  cause de l'oppression de l'homme sur la femme mais du coup a voudrai dire qu' l'origine nous aurions t identique en tout point hommes et femmes ? L'origine de la vie n'a pas encore t dfinie mais si l'on parle de la prhistoire alors a impliquerai qu'effectivement les hommes protgeaient les femmes des prdateurs pour la survie du groupe (par procration) en s'exposant surtout eux au danger et qu'ils auraient donc gagner en physique sur la femme au cours de l'histoire  cause de l'volution naturelle et des diffrences d'activits pratiques. Les activits ne font pas qu'appel au physique mais aussi  l'intellect surtout en avanant dans l'histoire alors pourquoi l'volution n'aurai pas aussi fait voluer les capacits cognitives ? Certains rejettent la gntique mais pourtant une famille de caucasiens (depuis plusieurs gnration) ne mettra gnralement pas au monde un enfant noir. Pourquoi la gntique ne prendrai en compte que les critres physiques ? Si elle prends en compte les critres autres, on peut facilement imaginer que depuis la prhistoire ce sont surtout les plus aptes  survivre (bon rflexe, bonne vue, force, etc) qui ont procrs. L'espce ce serai donc renforce selon certains critres au fil des ges et des spcifications seraient apparus chez les individus (diffrence homme/femme). pour l'intellect, il a bien fallu user de vivacit d'esprit entre autre pour survivre en socit. Le fainant et le simplet tait srement considr comme des poids mort  se dbarrasser.
Depuis quelques temps les besoins humains changent plus vite que l'volution naturelle il est donc normal que certains nacceptent pas ce que nous sommes, vu que nos spcialisations ne sont plus justifies (un enfant peut se dvelopper mme sans sa mre [si quelqu'un d'autre s'en charge]).

Pour penser  tout le monde et ne pas s'arrter aux moyennes, il faut permettre  tous de s'panouir mais je ne suis pas sr que 50/50 en effectif partout permette  tous de s'panouir. a viendra probablement tout seul avec le temps, les impatients veulent forcer les choses pour acclrer l'quilibre homme/femmes. Mon avis est que forcer quoi que ce soit est mal et pas pleinement efficace.

On se divise  essayer de ne faire qu'un et comme on dit "diviser pour mieux rgner".

----------


## el_slapper

> Je suis contre. Par contre je peux peut-tre proposer une formation aux nanas qui n'y arrivent pas ? 
> (Je crois que je viens d'avoir une super ide de startup.)


trop tard, a existe dj(mais pas sous la forme que tu avais imagin, peut-tre).

----------


## Invit

> Pour penser  tout le monde et ne pas s'arrter aux moyennes, il faut permettre  tous de s'panouir mais je ne suis pas sr que 50/50 en effectif partout permette  tous de s'panouir. a viendra probablement tout seul avec le temps, les impatients veulent forcer les choses pour acclrer l'quilibre homme/femmes. Mon avis est que forcer quoi que ce soit est mal et pas pleinement efficace.


Certaines avances ne viennent pas tout seul avec le temps. C'est un fait. Maintenant, pour les salaires et l'ouverture de certaines professions aux deux sexes, peut-tre, mais je ne pense pas. Depuis le temps qu'on a des coles mixtes et le droit de vote, a aurait dj d se passer tout seul, si ce n'tait que a, non ? Autant je suis contre les quotas, autant je crois que si on laisse les entreprises et les coles faire ce qu'elles veulent au niveau du recrutement, on va de nouveau creuser le foss entre hommes et femmes. Ne serait-ce que parce que les hommes ne risquent pas d'tre enceints.

----------


## Invit

> trop tard, a existe dj(mais pas sous la forme que tu avais imagin, peut-tre).


Rah zut !  ::P: 
Pratique ce petit machin cela dit.

----------


## deathman8683

> Certaines avances ne viennent pas tout seul avec le temps. C'est un fait. Maintenant, pour les salaires et l'ouverture de certaines professions aux deux sexes, peut-tre, mais je ne pense pas. Depuis le temps qu'on a des coles mixtes et le droit de vote, a aurait dj d se passer tout seul, si ce n'tait que a, non ? Autant je suis contre les quotas, autant je crois que si on laisse les entreprises et les coles faire ce qu'elles veulent au niveau du recrutement, on va de nouveau creuser le foss entre hommes et femmes. Ne serait-ce que parce que les hommes ne risquent pas d'tre enceints.


Je suis d'accord que a ne se fera pas tout seul, ce qui se fera tout seul c'est l'quilibre physique et cognitif vu que les diffrences ne sont plus justifies dans notre socit. [troll] On sera bientt tous striles  cause du WIFI et du GSM donc mme pour la reproduction on sera identique ^^ [/troll]

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> mais je ne suis pas sr que 50/50 en effectif partout permette  tous de s'panouir


C'est surtout n'importe quoi. Je comprends l'ide de base (galit des sexes dans tous les domaines), mais prendre des gens juste pour respecter les quotas, et pas selon leurs comptences et leur relationnel, c'est compltement con, et peut trs rapidement pourrir l'ambiance.

----------


## deathman8683

> Si tu permet je moccuperais de la relation cliente dans cette startup pleine d'avenir


Kiffer voir une femme qui urine, pourquoi pas chacun son trip  :8O:

----------


## Ryu2000

> il faut permettre  tous de s'panouir mais je ne suis pas sr que 50/50 en effectif partout permette  tous de s'panouir.


Les quotas a n'a strictement aucun sens...
Rechercher  avoir des pourcentages d'employs en fonction des caractristiques physiques c'est stupide.
C'est dj trs compliqu de trouver des bons employs, alors si en plus il faut prendre en compte le sexe, a va faire perdre du temps  tout le monde...
a va tre quoi la suite ? On va prendre en compte la taille, les cheveux, le poids, etc ?

Il faudrait plutt un systme qui fait que si t'es fort dans un domaine tu trouves plus facilement du travail que celui qui matrise moins et ce serait parfait.




> a viendra probablement tout seul avec le temps, les impatients veulent forcer les choses pour acclrer l'quilibre homme/femmes.


Ou a ne viendra jamais.
Gntiquement c'est diffrent, hormonalement c'est diffrent, d'un point de vue de l'volution c'est diffrent.

La taille moyenne des femmes ne sera jamais gale  la taille moyenne des hommes.
Le poids moyen des femmes ne sera jamais gal au poids moyen des hommes.
Un homme ne sera jamais enceinte (par contre une femme opr pour devenir homme, mari  un homme opr pour devenir femme, peut accoucher).
Il n'y aura probablement jamais de classe de dveloppeurs avec 50% de femmes.

Aprs c'est possible qu'il y ait de plus en plus de dveloppeuses, mais 50% c'est chaud.

----------


## BenoitM

> ...


Pas trop compris o tu voulais en venir 




> mais je ne suis pas sr que 50/50 en effectif partout permette  tous de s'panouir


Mais qui a dit qu'on voulait du 50/50 partout?  :8O: 

Dire qu'il existe des ingalits ne veut pas dire qu'il faut du 50/50 partout.
Dire que les femmes sont soumis  des ingalits et  un plafond de verre ( cause de la maternit, des enfants, salaire moins lv) et qu'il faut lutter contre , ne veut pas dire qu'on va arriver  du 50/50 dans chaque secteur...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Certaines avances ne viennent pas tout seul avec le temps. C'est un fait. Maintenant, pour les salaires et l'ouverture de certaines professions aux deux sexes, peut-tre, mais je ne pense pas. Depuis le temps qu'on a des coles mixtes et le droit de vote, a aurait dj d se passer tout seul, si ce n'tait que a, non ? Autant je suis contre les quotas, autant je crois que si on laisse les entreprises et les coles faire ce qu'elles veulent au niveau du recrutement, on va de nouveau creuser le foss entre hommes et femmes. Ne serait-ce que parce que les hommes ne risquent pas d'tre enceints.


Je suis d'accord que pour les salaires, l'accs aux postes de responsabilit, etc... il y a du boulot  faire, et des mesures  prendre.

Par contre, au niveau cole, je pense qu'aujourd'hui l'enseignement public (je ne parle pas des coles prives / religieuses car je ne sais pas comment a se passe dedans) ne fait pas un tri pour diriger les filles d'aller vers les filires lettres, et les garons vers les filires scientifiques. 

Ce sont souvent les rsultats scolaires qui mnent les lves vers telle ou telle filire. Et les rsultats ne dpendent que de l'lve (et de son environnement familial).
Une fille doue pour les sciences ne sera pas empcher par l'cole d'aller dans les filires scientifiques. Par, contre, l'environnement familial, lui peut influencer, mais a, a ne sera pas vident  lgifrer.

----------


## deathman8683

> Ou a ne viendra jamais.
> Gntiquement c'est diffrent, hormonalement c'est diffrent, d'un point de vue de l'volution c'est diffrent.


Je parle en millier d'annes, le temps que l'volution fasse son uvre ^^




> Pas trop compris o tu voulais en venir


En rsum : que la notion d'galit n'est pas applicable dans un monde d'individus uniques.




> Mais qui a dit qu'on voulait du 50/50 partout? 
> 
> Dire qu'il existe des ingalits ne veut pas dire qu'il faut du 50/50 partout.
> Dire que les femmes sont soumis  des ingalits et  un plafond de verre ( cause de la maternit, des enfants, salaire moins lev) et qu'il faut lutter contre , ne veut pas dire qu'on va arriver  du 50/50 dans chaque secteur...


Ceux qui disent qu'il faut recruter plus de femmes.

Pour les ingalits de salaires oui il y a encore de la route  faire, et il est agrable de constater qu'on va dans la bonne direction il me semble. Rome ne s'est pas faite en un jour.

Edit : Je peux comprendre que la notion de temps n'est pas la mme pour l'opprim ou l'empathique mais est-ce la frustration qui va acclrer les choses ?

----------


## Invit

> En rsum : que la notion d'galit n'est pas applicable dans un monde d'individus uniques.


On parle bien d'galit des chances, qui elle-mme est difficilement applicable dans un monde capitaliste. D'o l'importance du rle de la loi et de la sensibilisation dans ce cas prcis. J'ai bien compris que tu tais globalement d'accord, c'est juste histoire de ne pas tout mlanger.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Je parle en millier d'annes, le temps que l'volution fasse son uvre ^^


Si il reste encore des milliers d'annes  l'tre humain en continuant dans cette idologie pourquoi pas. (bon cela dit les femmes devront toujours prendre une pause pour enfanter,  moins d'externaliser la grossesse mais ce serait pas cool)
Mais  mon avis l'humanit est proche de sa fin.
Ou en tout cas il va y voir un changement radical.




> Pour les ingalits de salaires oui il y a encore de la route  faire, et il est agrable de constater qu'on va dans la bonne direction


Bon aprs c'est compliqu de trouver des cas comparable.
Il faut trouver des hommes et des femmes qui ont fait les *mmes tudes*, les *mmes expriences* et qui ont trouv le *mme travail dans la mme entreprise*. 

Si t'es dans une SSII c'est la mme paie pour tout le monde, il n'y a pas de sexisme.
On devrait tous tre des numros, y'aurait pas de sexisme, pas de racisme, on serait tous sur un pied d'galit. ( moins que le numro cache des infos)

----------


## Jon Shannow

> On parle bien d'galit des chances, qui elle-mme est difficilement applicable dans un monde capitaliste. D'o l'importance du rle de la loi et de la sensibilisation dans ce cas prcis. J'ai bien compris que tu tais globalement d'accord, c'est juste histoire de ne pas tout mlanger.


L'galit des chances ne dpend pas vraiment du sexe. La fille de M. Trump a plus de chance de devenir PDG d'une boite que le garon de M. Dupont soudeur chez Renault !

----------


## arond

> Certaines avances ne viennent pas tout seul avec le temps. C'est un fait. Maintenant, pour les salaires et l'ouverture de certaines professions aux deux sexes, peut-tre, mais je ne pense pas. Depuis le temps qu'on a des coles mixtes et le droit de vote, a aurait dj d se passer tout seul, si ce n'tait que a, non ? Autant je suis contre les quotas, autant je crois que si on laisse les entreprises et les coles faire ce qu'elles veulent au niveau du recrutement, on va de nouveau creuser le foss entre hommes et femmes. Ne serait-ce que parce que les hommes ne risquent pas d'tre enceints.


Sans trop me faire l'avocat du diable  ::?: 

L'galit salaire homme/femme date de 1971, sa fait "seulement" 46 ans c'est beaucoup au niveau d'une vie mais peu si on compare  l'humanit donc peu tre que le temps et les gnrations suivante (coucou j'en fait parti) amliorerons la situation. 46 ans des gens qui commenais toujours a travailler tait encore en tat de travailler jusqu'a maintenant non ?  :;):

----------


## deathman8683

> On parle bien d'galit des chances, qui elle-mme est difficilement applicable dans un monde capitaliste. D'o l'importance du rle de la loi et de la sensibilisation dans ce cas prcis. J'ai bien compris que tu tais globalement d'accord, c'est juste histoire de ne pas tout mlanger.


Si l'galit des chances c'est uniquement des conditions de travail juste pour tous, il faut prendre au cas par cas car la sensibilit de chacun est diffrente (il n'y a donc pas que cette diffrence qui est impliqu), c'est super dlicat. Il faudrait aussi changer les conditions de travail de nombreux hommes.

Une image qui rsume bien ma faon de voir les choses :

----------


## Invit

> L'galit des chances ne dpend pas vraiment du sexe. La fille de M. Trump a plus de chance de devenir PDG d'une boite que le garon de M. Dupont soudeur chez Renault !


Oui, mais pas d'un point de vue individuel, d'un point de vue global. Inversement, les fils de mdecins ont plus de chances de russir, mais s'il se trouve qu'il s'appelle Mohamed et qu'il veut devenir ingnieur, il aura plus de mal mme s'il est fils de mdecin. Si la fille de Trump tait un garon, elle/il aurait peut-tre plus de chances d'tre PDG d'une bote moyenne.
Puisque globalement les femmes ont un salaire moins lev et ont moins accs aux postes  responsabilit, globalement elles ont moins de chances d'y parvenir. Mme si, pour le coup, elles peuvent choisir le dveloppement et postuler chez Google,  a devrait marcher si les quotas n'ont pas disparu d'ici l  ::lol::

----------


## arond

> Kiffer voir une femme qui urine, pourquoi pas chacun son trip


Monsieur 1er degr bonjour ?  ::D:

----------


## deathman8683

> Monsieur 1er degr bonjour ?


Autant pour moi  ::oops::

----------


## arond

> Autant pour moi


+1
Haha tinquites pas c'est pas graves   ::D:

----------


## Zirak

> Le sport professionnel fait partie du monde du travail. La news parle effectivement de l'informatique et mme plutt de la parit chez Google mais dans le sujet on a un peu dvi car il semble que certains estiment qu'on devrait (les humains) tous tre gaux alors que pour d'autres a serai difficile, sachant que nous ne le sommes pas. La diffrence la plus flagrante tant le physique, il est normal de s'appuyer dessus pour tayer les arguments.


Je zappe le reste. 

Non le problme dans la conversation ici, ce n'est pas que certains (dont je ferais apparemment parti) voudrait que tout le monde soit gaux 50/50, c'est que certains essaient de nous vendre des ingalits comme normales ou "naturelles" alors qu'elles ne le sont pas.

Oui tu peux tayer ton argumentation en prenant l'exemple du sport, maintenant, est-ce qu'avoir des diffrences physiques ou hormonales justifie des diffrences de salaires ou l'ouverture du recrutement sur des postes  responsabilits, ou justifie la moindre prsence de femmes (ou d'hommes)  certains postes ? Et bien non.

Le sport est un exemple, parmi d'autres, mais ne peut pas tout justifier  lui seul.

Et encore une fois, si j'ai ragis, c'est car ddoumeche a crit texto que si il y avait moins de femmes en informatique (donc rien  voir avec le sport), c'est car elles avaient des aptitudes moindres pour ce mtier, car a les intressait moins, ce qui est compltement ridicule. 


Et pour revenir su ton intervention prcdente, par rapport  mon message :




> Ce ne sont pas des synonymes mais de faon gnrale il me semble que lorsqu'on se dcouvre des facilits pour quelque chose on est attir par cette chose, en tout cas il serai judicieux de l'tre pour tre efficace au mieux et se sentir valoris.


C'est plutt l'inverse en fait, si un sujet t'intresse, tu auras plus de facilit  progresser car tu seras plus attentif / motiv / etc. 

Avoir des facilits dans un domaine, ne garantit en rien que ce domaine nous attire, ni mme que ces "facilits" nous permettront d'tre "meilleur" qu'une personne qui elle est vraiment attire par ce domaine et s'investit plus dans son travail.. 


Maintenant comme je disais :

- que la plupart des femmes n'prouvent pas d'intrt pour l'informatique je peux le concevoir, et cela pourrait effectivement expliquer leur faible nombre dans ce domaine. Mais dj, rien ne prouve que cela soit la seule et unique explication. 

- Mais ce qui me gne surtout, c'est qu'ensuite il nous sort un rapport de cause  effet entre ce manque d'intrt et les capacits des femmes... Alors que bon, une femme qui n'prouve aucun intrt pour ce domaine, a peu de chance d'y travailler. Celles qui y travaille, ont quand mme du faire des tudes dans ce sens, et on peut donc estimer que ces femmes l prouvent de l'intrt pour l'informatique non ? Donc si elles y prouvent de l'intrt, pourquoi aurait-elles des aptitudes moindres ? On vient justement de dire qu'on dveloppait plus facilement nos aptitudes dans les domaines qui nous plaisaient...

----------


## deathman8683

> Oui, mais pas d'un point de vue individuel, d'un point de vue global. Inversement, les fils de mdecins ont plus de chances de russir, mais s'il se trouve qu'il s'appelle Mohamed et qu'il veut devenir ingnieur, il aura plus de mal mme s'il est fils de mdecin. Si la fille de Trump tait un garon, elle/il aurait peut-tre plus de chances d'tre PDG d'une bote moyenne.
> Puisque globalement les femmes ont un salaire moins lev et ont moins accs aux postes  responsabilit, globalement elles ont moins de chances d'y parvenir. Mme si, pour le coup, elles peuvent choisir le dveloppement et postuler chez Google,  a devrait marcher si les quotas n'ont pas disparu d'ici l


Si le fils de mdecin a plus de mal  tre ingnieur que mdecin, c'est que le mdecin aura voulu l'orienter gostement, heureusement que tout les pres ne font pas a.

Les quotas permettent de lutter contre les patrons manquant de considration donc effectivement a a un intrt de forcer les choses envers certains. a me fait penser  la loi handicap de 1987 qui impose un quota de 6% de PMR (personnes handicapes) dans les botes. Ce qui est triste c'est qu'ils n'ont pas assez de postulants qualifis ou quils manquent assez dgard pour simuler la prsence de PMR chez eux. La loi lutte contre le manque de considration mais elle peu difficilement tre en phase avec la ralit, elle tente de s'en approcher c'est dj a.

----------


## Ryu2000

> car elles avaient des aptitudes moindres pour ce mtier, et que du coup, a les intressait moins, ce qui est compltement ridicule. 
> (...)
> il nous sort un rapport de cause  effet entre ce manque d'intrt et les capacits des femmes...


Attendez mais vous ne vous tiez pas expliqu sur ce sujet il y a quelques pages ?

En faite il s'agit d'un quiproquo, il s'est juste mal exprim une fois.
Je crois qu'il a clairement dit que les femmes n'avaient pas des aptitudes moindres dans le domaine de l'informatique.

J'aime pas cet article, mais apparemment si tu dis "c'est de la gomtrie" ou "gnralement les femmes n'y arrivent pas" et ben les femmes font un score plus faible que si tu dis rien :
Les hommes et les femmes sont-ils gaux face aux mathmatiques ?

----------


## RyzenOC

> Le sport est un exemple, parmi d'autres, mais ne peut pas tout justifier  lui seul.
> 
> Et encore une fois, si j'ai ragis, c'est car ddoumeche a crit texto que si il y avait moins de femmes en informatique (donc rien  voir avec le sport), c'est car elles avaient des aptitudes moindres pour ce mtier, et que du coup, a les intressait moins, ce qui est compltement ridicule.


le sport c'est surtout une affaire d'audience.

Les footballeuse fminine gagne moins que les footballeur car sa intresse peu gens
Le golf, les golfeuses gagnent autant que les golfeurs.

En sport la solution serait d'autoriser les quipes mixtes notamment au football, hockey, basket, rugby...sa pourrais tre intressant. Plutt que d'imposer du foot masculin et fminin, car elle est la vrai discrimination.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Oui, mais pas d'un point de vue individuel, d'un point de vue global. Inversement, les fils de mdecins ont plus de chances de russir, mais s'il se trouve qu'il s'appelle Mohamed et qu'il veut devenir ingnieur, il aura plus de mal mme s'il est fils de mdecin. Si la fille de Trump tait un garon, elle/il aurait peut-tre plus de chances d'tre PDG d'une bote moyenne.
> Puisque globalement les femmes ont un salaire moins lev et ont moins accs aux postes  responsabilit, globalement elles ont moins de chances d'y parvenir. Mme si, pour le coup, elles peuvent choisir le dveloppement et postuler chez Google,  a devrait marcher si les quotas n'ont pas disparu d'ici l


Je ne pense pas, qu'aujourd'hui, en France, Mohamed ne puisse pas devenir ingnieur aussi facilement que Jean. Ce qui va jouer sera son environnement familial, et ces capacits intellectuelles. Parce que si Mohamed est dans une famille aise, vivant dans un milieu ais, il a bien plus de chances de russir que Jean, fille d'ouvriers au chmage vivant dans un hlm miteux d'une banlieue pourrie. 
C'est aprs, que a se complique. Parce que si Jean et Mohamed obtiennent leurs diplme, il sera plus facile  Jean d'obtenir un poste. Mais, une fois encore, quel lien avec le sexe ? 
Le seul truc qui a un rapport avec le sexe, c'est qu'une fille sera moins pay qu'un garon pour le mme boulot (et c'est dgueulasse) et qu'elle a moins de chances de progresser dans les chelons que ses homologues masculins (et l encore, c'est dgueulasse et pas normal).

----------


## RyzenOC

> Mais, une fois encore, quel lien avec le sexe ? 
> Le seul truc qui a un rapport avec le sexe, c'est qu'une fille sera moins pay qu'un garon pour le mme boulot (et c'est dgueulasse) et qu'elle a moins de chances de progresser dans les chelons que ses homologues masculins (et l encore, c'est dgueulasse et pas normal).


Toi tu ne connais pas la promotion canap  ::mrgreen::

----------


## arond

> le sport c'est surtout une affaire d'audience.
> 
> Les footballeuse fminine gagne moins que les footballeur car sa intresse peu gens
> Le golf, les golfeuses gagnent autant que les golfeurs.
> 
> En sport la solution serait d'autoriser les quipes mixtes notamment au football, hockey, basket, rugby...sa pourrais tre intressant. Plutt que d'imposer du foot masculin et fminin, car elle est la vrai discrimination.


Pour rebondir pourquoi pas le sport la division ya des diffrences physiques mme si se serat cool que se soit mixte. Par contre l'E-sport est pas mixte et sa voyez vous c'est nervant  ::furieux::  par ce que dans l'E-sport c'est juste la reflexion / les reflexe / cliquer sur la souris  ::furieux::

----------


## Jon Shannow

> - Mais ce qui me gne surtout, c'est qu'ensuite il nous sort un rapport de cause  effet entre ce manque d'intrt et les capacits des femmes... Alors que bon, une femme qui n'prouve aucun intrt pour ce domaine, a peu de chance d'y travailler. Celles qui y travaille, ont quand mme du faire des tudes dans ce sens, et on peut donc estimer que ces femmes l prouvent de l'intrt pour l'informatique non ? Donc si elles y prouvent de l'intrt, pourquoi aurait-elles des aptitudes moindres ? On vient justement de dire qu'on dveloppait plus facilement nos aptitudes dans les domaines qui nous plaisaient...


Honntement, il est n'est pas idiot de penser que le sexe (donc les gnes) joue un rle sur les capacits de comprendre tel ou tel truc. Mme, si des exceptions existent, bien videmment.

Par exemple, on sait que globalement, les femmes ont moins le sens de l'orientation que les hommes. a n'empche pas certaines femmes d'avoir un trs bon sens de l'orientation ou certains hommes de se perdre trs facilement. Dans d'autres domaines, ce sont les femmes qui sont plus doues que les hommes, *en gnral*. 

On a tous un cot masculin et un cot fminin. Certains hommes dveloppe d'avantage leur cot fminin que d'autres, tout comme certaines femmes dveloppent d'avantage leur cot masculin que d'autres. 
Je ne vois pas ce qui te gne (jeu de mot) dans cette histoire.

Je pense qu'il est difficile de contester qu'il existe des diffrences physiques entre un homme et une femme. Pourquoi n'en serait-il pas de mme dans la manire dont le cerveau fonctionnerait ?

----------


## Zirak

> Attendez mais vous ne vous tiez pas expliqu sur ce sujet il y a quelques pages ?
> 
> En faite il s'agit d'un quiproquo, il s'est juste mal exprim une fois.
> Je crois qu'il a clairement dit que les femmes n'avaient pas des aptitudes moindres dans le domaine de l'informatique.


Non non, il a clairement dit qu'on ne comprenait rien, pas qu'il s'tait mal exprim, il maintient ses propos.  :;):

----------


## Zirak

> Honntement, il est n'est pas idiot de penser que le sexe (donc les gnes) joue un rle sur les capacits de comprendre tel ou tel truc. Mme, si des exceptions existent, bien videmment.
> 
> Par exemple, on sait que globalement, les femmes ont moins le sens de l'orientation que les hommes. a n'empche pas certaines femmes d'avoir un trs bon sens de l'orientation ou certains hommes de se perdre trs facilement. Dans d'autres domaines, ce sont les femmes qui sont plus doues que les hommes, *en gnral*. 
> 
> On a tous un cot masculin et un cot fminin. Certains hommes dveloppe d'avantage leur cot fminin que d'autres, tout comme certaines femmes dveloppent d'avantage leur cot masculin que d'autres. 
> Je ne vois pas ce qui te gne (jeu de mot) dans cette histoire.
> 
> Je pense qu'il est difficile de contester qu'il existe des diffrences physiques entre un homme et une femme. Pourquoi n'en serait-il pas de mme dans la manire dont le cerveau fonctionnerait ?


D'une part, cela n'a pas t dmontr, donc tu peux effectivement le penser, mais cela n'en fait pas une vrit, et deuximement, je serais peut-tre moins gn si son propos avait t plus nuanc, alors que l on a : 

Les femmes prouvent peu d'intrt pour l'informatique, du coup, elles sont plus mauvaises. 

On dirait du Ryu dans le texte... 


Toutes ces histoires de gnes et autres, aujourd'hui, c'est du cas par cas, on est trs loin scientifiquement d'avoir dmontr quoi que ce soit dans ce sens (si on y arrive un jour), et de pouvoir faire des gnralits de la sorte.

A ce moment l, je peux dire que les hommes qui ne s'intressent pas  l'informatique y ont des aptitudes moindres, ce qui est tout aussi vrai que pour les femmes, et donc il n'y a pas de diffrences homme / femme  ce niveau l. CQFD.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Par contre l'E-sport est pas mixte et sa voyez vous c'est nervant


a dpend quelle comptition.
Si on voit un peu moins de femmes dans les finales c'est peut tre qu'elles n'ont pas le niveau.

Par exemple pour Street Fighter, c'est mixte.
Il y a juste une fois o il y a eu un EVO fminin, et c'est la Franaise Kayane qui l'a emport :



Les autres annes elle jouait contre tout le monde.

Je cite Wikipedia :



> Kayane joue  SoulCalibur depuis lge de 7 ans. Elle a particip  son premier tournoi  lge de 9 ans et sest classe *vice-championne de France de Dead or Alive 2*, puis *vice-championne de France de SoulCalibur* l'anne suivante.  l'ge de 12 ans, elle reprsente lquipe de France au grand tournoi mondial World Games Cup  SoulCalibur II en quipe et la France se classe *vice-championne du monde en quipe et solo*. Au tournoi mondial solo, elle se classe *4e du monde sur 128 participants*.

----------


## RyzenOC

> Pour rebondir pourquoi pas le sport la division ya des diffrences physiques mme si se serat cool que se soit mixte. Par contre l'E-sport est pas mixte et sa voyez vous c'est nervant  par ce que dans l'E-sport c'est juste la reflexion / les reflexe / cliquer sur la souris


Oui mais le foot c'est pas qu'une question de muscle, pas besoin d'etre mucl pour tirer avec uen bonne prcision dans un balon.
Pas besoin dtre muscl pour et gardien de but.

en Basketball c'est surtout une histoire de taille.

Pour le rugby par contre j'en convient sa risque de pas trop le faire

----------


## Zirak

Le problme de l'e-sport c'est que pour tre mixte, faudrait dj plus de joueuses, ce qui va mettre encore du temps, vu les mentalits d'hommes des cavernes de la plupart des gamers. 

Suffit de traner sur n'importe quel stream ou jeu en ligne, mettez une fille  l'cran, et plus de la moiti des commentaires concernent ses "boobs" ou autres envies de lui faire des choses... 

C'est pas comme a que cela va donner envie aux filles d'tre plus prsentes, et c'est aussi une des raisons pour laquelle la plupart des compets ne sont pas mixtes, car de nombreux joueurs ne veulent pas jouer avec des filles, car elles ont "moins d'aptitudes du fait de leur manque d'intrt dans les jeux vidos" (toute ressemblance avec un commentaire existant est parfaitement voulue  ::aie:: ).

----------


## Jon Shannow

> D'une part, cela n'a pas t dmontr, donc tu peux effectivement le penser, mais cela n'en fait pas une vrit, et deuximement, je serais peut-tre moins gn si son propos avait t plus nuanc, alors que l on a : 
> 
> Les femmes prouvent peu d'intrt pour l'informatique, du coup, elles sont plus mauvaises. 
> 
> On dirait du Ryu dans le texte... 
> 
> 
> Toutes ces histoires de gnes et autres, aujourd'hui, c'est du cas par cas, on est trs loin scientifiquement d'avoir dmontr quoi que ce soit dans ce sens (si on y arrive un jour), et de pouvoir faire des gnralits de la sorte.
> 
> A ce moment l, je peux dire que les hommes qui ne s'intressent pas  l'informatique y ont des aptitudes moindres, ce qui est tout aussi vrai que pour les femmes, et donc il n'y a pas de diffrences homme / femme  ce niveau l. CQFD.


Je te ritre ma question. S'il y a des diffrences physiques uniquement lis au sexe, pourquoi n'y aurait-il pas des diffrences dans d'autres domaines moins visibles ? Surtout que ces diffrences se constatent (sens de l'orientation par exemple).

----------


## RyzenOC

> Le problme de l'e-sport c'est que pour tre mixte, faudrait dj plus de joueuses, ce qui va mettre encore du temps, vu les mentalits d'hommes des cavernes de la plupart des gamers. 
> 
> Suffit de traner sur n'importe quel stream ou jeu en ligne, mettez une fille  l'cran, et plus de la moiti des commentaires concernent ses "boobs" ou autres envies de lui faire des choses... 
> 
> C'est pas comme a que cela va donner envie aux filles d'tre plus prsentes, et c'est aussi une des raisons pour laquelle la plupart des compets ne sont pas mixtes, car de nombreux joueurs ne veulent pas jouer avec des filles, car elles ont "moins d'aptitudes du fait de leur manque d'intrt dans les jeux vidos" (toute ressemblance avec un commentaire existant est parfaitement voulue ).


si tu mets des filles, les gens les materons au lieu de matter le JV.
faut essayer de comprendre le problme, dans notre milieu on voit pas de fille alors quand y'a une qui se pointe ce genre de raction est parfaitement normal.
Si il y'avait plus filles qui feraient des tudes d'informatiques nous n'aurions pas ce genre de comportement.
Donc c'est la faute des filles si elles ne vont pas en info
mais c'est aussi de leurs fautes si elles y vont car comme elles sont minoritaire elles nous dconcentrent dans notre noble mission dautomatiser le monde.

----------


## deathman8683

> Je zappe le reste. 
> 
> Non le problme dans la conversation ici, ce n'est pas que certains (dont je ferais apparemment parti) voudrait que tout le monde soit gaux 50/50, c'est que certains essaient de nous vendre des ingalits comme normales ou "naturelles" alors qu'elles ne le sont pas.
> 
> Oui tu peux tayer ton argumentation en prenant l'exemple du sport, maintenant, est-ce qu'avoir des diffrences physiques ou hormonales justifie des diffrences de salaires ou l'ouverture du recrutement sur des postes  responsabilits, ou justifie la moindre prsence de femmes (ou d'hommes)  certains postes ? Et bien non.
> 
> Le sport est un exemple, parmi d'autres, mais ne peut pas tout justifier  lui seul.


D'un point de vue purement capitaliste, si pour une mme tche il y en a un qui est plus efficace que l'autre (toujours le cas vu qu'on est unique) il mrite un meilleur salaire. Dans la ralit ce n'est pas tout  fait comme a, heureusement, mais c'est une logique qui est encore dans la tte de beaucoup de monde car tellement vidente (quand on oublie le ct humain). Il y a des diffrences entre un homme et une femme, il y a des tendances, pour *certaines* tches o l'homme s'en sort mieux (surtout physique) que la femme et vice-versa et j'ai du mal  penser que ce n'est que le fruit du matraquage crbrale, c'est aussi ce que j'essaye de dmontrer.





> Et pour revenir su ton intervention prcdente, par rapport  mon message :
> 
> C'est plutt l'inverse en fait, si un sujet t'intresse, tu auras plus de facilit  progresser car tu seras plus attentif / motiv / etc. 
> 
> Avoir des facilits dans un domaine, ne garantit en rien que ce domaine nous attire, ni mme que ces "facilits" nous permettront d'tre "meilleur" qu'une personne qui elle est vraiment attire par ce domaine et s'investit plus dans son travail..


L'humain est quand mme attir vers la facilit ne croit-tu pas ? C'est pour a qu'on a inventer des tas de trucs (la voiture, le tlphone, etc.). 
Une capacit n'est pas qu'inne c'est vrai, il faut travailler pour avoir du rsultat mais je pense que des prdisposition peuvent aider  un meilleur rsultat ou gagner un peu de temps face  celui qui fournit le mme travail sans prdisposition, mais sans travail une prdisposition/un don ne servira  rien j'en suis convaincu, on peut mme ne jamais savoir qu'on a telle ou telle disposition. A l'inverse si on trbuches tout le temps dans un travail on aura envie d'aller voir ailleurs, on peut tre courageux (voir masochiste) et forcer le travail mais si ailleurs on serai plus productif on risque de se sentir mieux valoris et on n'aura plus l'impression de perdre du temps.
Pour toi tout n'est qu'ducation et apprentissage on ne garderai rien de nos anctres ? Absolument rien ?




> Maintenant comme je disais :
> 
> - que la plupart des femmes n'prouvent pas d'intrt pour l'informatique je peux le concevoir, et cela pourrait effectivement expliquer leur faible nombre dans ce domaine. Mais dj, rien ne prouve que cela soit la seule et unique explication. 
> 
> - Mais ce qui me gne surtout, c'est qu'ensuite il nous sort un rapport de cause  effet entre ce manque d'intrt et les capacits des femmes... Alors que bon, une femme qui n'prouve aucun intrt pour ce domaine, a peu de chance d'y travailler. Celles qui y travaille, ont quand mme du faire des tudes dans ce sens, et on peut donc estimer que ces femmes l prouvent de l'intrt pour l'informatique non ? Donc si elles y prouvent de l'intrt, pourquoi aurait-elles des aptitudes moindres ? On vient justement de dire qu'on dveloppait plus facilement nos aptitudes dans les domaines qui nous plaisaient...


Je ne soutiens pas l'ide que la femme soit moins doue pour l'informatique si elle a reu la mme formation qu'un homme. Des femmes font et on fait de l'informatique, s'en sortent trs bien et aiment a. Mais de nos jours toutes les filles ont accs au quotidien et  l'cole  l'informatique si malgr tout elles restent trs minoritaires en informatique c'est que la majorit ne veut pas en faire a m'a l'air logique. Si elles devraient tre plus nombreuses  en faire c'est alors qu'elles manquent de volont pour faire respecter leurs ides et sortir des habitudes et du mimtisme et c'est un phnomne qui touche aussi les hommes.

----------


## arond

> a dpend quelle comptition.
> Si on voit un peu moins de femmes dans les finales c'est peut tre qu'elles n'ont pas le niveau.
> 
> Par exemple pour Street Fighter, c'est mixte.
> Il y a juste une fois o il y a eu un EVO fminin, et c'est la Franaise Kayane qui l'a emport :
> 
> 
> 
> Les autres annes elle jouait contre tout le monde.
> ...


Je parlais des grosses compets (qui valent de l'argent) Dota2, LoL .... A ma connaissance c'est pas mixte (j'ai pas regard pour R6 CS Go etc)

----------


## BenoitM

> Je te ritre ma question. S'il y a des diffrences physiques uniquement lis au sexe, pourquoi n'y aurait-il pas des diffrences dans d'autres domaines moins visibles ? Surtout que ces diffrences se constatent (sens de l'orientation par exemple).


1) Il faudrait d'abord les prouvs
2) Tu peux avoir plus de diffrence physique entre 2 hommes qu'entre un homme et une femme.
3) Il faudrait que ces diffrences aie un impacte sur les capacits
4) Il faudrait que ces impactes soient significatif pour justifier "une discrimination"
5) Il y a de forte chance que si il existe des diffrences celle-ci soient beaucoup plus influenc par lenvironnement externe que gntique.


Pour l'instant on est sur d'une chose : il existe une influence de la socit sur la reprsentation de l'homme et la femme le reste n'est qu'une vague hypothse...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> 1) Il faudrait d'abord les prouvs


Prouver quoi ? Qu'il y a des diffrences physiques entre un homme et une femme ?  :8O: 



> 2) Tu peux avoir plus de diffrence physique entre 2 hommes qu'entre un homme et une femme.


Non ! Dsol. 



> 3) Il faudrait que ces diffrences aie un impacte sur les capacits


C'est vrai au niveau physique, c'est aussi vrai dans certains domaines (j'ai pris l'exemple du sens de l'orientation)



> 4) Il faudrait que ces impactes soient significatif pour justifier "une discrimination"


Rien ne peux justifier une discrimination



> 5) Il y a de forte chance que si il existe des diffrences celle-ci soient beaucoup plus influenc par lenvironnement externe que gntique.


Je ne nie pas l'influence de l'environnement, familial entre autre. Et, oui, l'environnement externe joue un rle prdominant sur l'orientation professionnelle, toutefois, les aptitudes gntiques seront toujours prsentes, si l'influence de l'environnement externe va  l'encontre des aptitudes gntiques, il en rsultera de la frustration, et peu d'panouissement. 






> Pour l'instant on est sur d'une chose : il existe une influence de la socit sur la reprsentation de l'homme et la femme le reste n'est qu'une vague hypothse...


a, c'est ta thorie.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Je parlais des grosses compets (qui valent de l'argent) Dota2, LoL ...


5 Professional Female Dota 2 Players
Top Female Players - eSports Player Rankings :: e-Sports Earnings (on voit combien elles ont gagn sur CS GO)

Il y avait une pro de League Of Legends :
The first female LCS player has stepped down

Dans tous les jeux il y a des femmes avec un haut niveau, et a m'tonnerait qu'un tournoi de jeux vido soit interdit aux femmes.
C'est juste plus rare une femme qui sinvestisse autant dans le jeux vido.

----------


## arond

> 5 Professional Female Dota 2 Players
> Top Female Players - eSports Player Rankings :: e-Sports Earnings (on voit combien elles ont gagn sur CS GO)
> 
> Il y avait une pro de League Of Legends :
> The first female LCS player has stepped down
> 
> Dans tous les jeux il y a des femmes avec un haut niveau, et a m'tonnerait qu'un tournoi de jeux vido soit interdit aux femmes.
> C'est juste plus rare une femme qui sinvestisse autant dans le jeux vido.


Oki merci des liens, si je trouves quelque chose qui montre que les competitions sont pas mixtes (je suis sur d'avoir entendu qu'elles ne le sont pas).  Mais tu as raisons apparemment  :;):  +1 je me suis plant  ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

Bon aprs je sais pas, il est possible qu'un tournoi soit interdit aux femmes, mais ce serait hyper bizarre...
Peut tre au Qatar vous me direz ^^

C'est un peu un article qui dit qu'il existe des joueurs sexiste et que les femmes reoivent des menaces de viols :
100 Women 2016: The women challenging sexism in e-sports

En rgle gnral les femmes sont plus attir par Les Sims, Candy Crush ou World Of Warcraft.
Il faudrait voir quels jeux sont les plus jou par les femmes, a pourrait nous apprendre des choses.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Pourquoi tu me poses la question en citant Zirak ?


Parce qu'il soutient que tu n'aurais non plus compris ce que j'ai affirm sur les aptitudes en mathmatiques fminines




> Attendez mais vous ne vous tiez pas expliqu sur ce sujet il y a quelques pages ?
> 
> En faite il s'agit d'un quiproquo, il s'est juste mal exprim une fois.


Je ne me suis pas mal exprim, Zirak a dbarqu de nulle part et a voulu me faire un procs en sorcellerie. Suite  quoi, je n'ai pas donn suite au dbat puisqu'il n'a pas fait mine d'tre sensible aux lments de la raison, mais me rserve pour plus tard.




> Certaines avances ne viennent pas tout seul avec le temps. C'est un fait. Maintenant, pour les salaires et l'ouverture de certaines professions aux deux sexes, peut-tre, mais je ne pense pas. Depuis le temps qu'on a des coles mixtes et le droit de vote, a aurait dj d se passer tout seul, si ce n'tait que a, non ? Autant je suis contre les quotas, autant je crois que si on laisse les entreprises et les coles faire ce qu'elles veulent au niveau du recrutement, on va de nouveau creuser le foss entre hommes et femmes. Ne serait-ce que parce que les hommes ne risquent pas d'tre enceints.


Je n'ai pas spcialement vu de boites pratiquant une slection anti-fminine au prtexte, explicite ou non, de la grossesse. C'tait mme le contraire, les femmes tombaient enceintes et revenaient, retrouvant leur postes et s'investissaient plus dans la socit voire montaient en responsabilits. Autrement dit les socits qui taient aux petits oignons avec leur employes fminines avaient plus de succs. 
Je ne dis que qu'il n'existe pas des boites de cons, au contraire, mais il y a les prudhommes pour cela.

Mais parle-t'on de l'ingalit hommes-femmes dans les coles de mdecines quand on voit qu'elles vont former 60% des doctoresses ? ce qui est heureux de mon point de vue car les tudes semblent montrer qu'elles sont plus efficaces que leurs collgues masculins  comptences gales  ::lol:: 
Et oui, les mtiers sont sexus et la nature est ttue.

----------


## Zirak

> Parce qu'il soutient que tu n'aurais non plus compris ce que j'ai affirm sur les aptitudes en mathmatiques fminines


Encore et toujours faux, j'ai dit qu'on tait plusieurs  avoir compris la mme chose (si j'ai reu plusieurs pouces verts, c'est que des gens taient donc d'accord avec mon propos), mais je n'ai cit personne. 

Et je t'ai remis tes propres messages, pour te montrer que non, on parlait bien informatique et non mathmatique.

Encore une belle preuve d'honntet.  :;): 


Enfin oui, je vous laisse entre couilles suprieures, dire que toutes les ingalits homme / femme viennent des gnes et de la nature, c'est tellement plus simple, comme a on peut laisser perdurer les choses en disant qu'on n'y est pour rien et que l'on peut rien y faire. On dirait des religieux nous expliquant que c'est Dieu qui a fait l'homme suprieur  la femme... 

Oui il y a des diffrences physiques, oui il y a des mtiers qui attirent plus un sexe que l'autre, mais est-ce que les diffrences physiques justifient / expliquent toutes les ingalits ? Non. Est-ce que le sexe moins attir par un mtier spcifique y sera forcment moins bon ? Non plus. 

Encore une fois, je ne remets pas en cause qu'il existe des diffrences, je remets en cause certaines de vos conclusions htives pas forcment fondes.

----------


## Ryu2000

> dire que toutes les ingalits homme / femme viennent des gnes et de la nature, c'est tellement plus simple


C'est vrai surtout...

Si aujourd'hui il y a un pourcentage plus faibles de femmes que d'hommes intress par les mathmatiques, a sexplique par la nature.
Certaines sont passionnes et trs fortes. (mais normalement elles ne devraient jamais devenir majoritaire)

Aprs il existe peut tre des ingalit sociales qu'on pourrait rparer.
Par exemple avec les mmes diplmes, la mme exprience et le mme niveau, 2 employs devraient avoir le mme salaire, quel que soit sont sexe.
Ceux qui recrutent ne devraient pas se dire "elle vient de se marier, elle compte faire un enfant prochainement, du coup je ne l'embauche pas.".

----------


## Zirak

> *C'est vrai surtout...
> *
> Si aujourd'hui il y a un pourcentage plus faibles de femmes que d'hommes intress par les mathmatiques, a sexplique par la nature.
> Certaines sont passionnes et trs fortes. (mais normalement elles ne devraient jamais devenir majoritaire)
> 
> *Aprs il existe peut tre des ingalit sociales qu'on pourrait rparer.*
> Par exemple avec les mmes diplmes, la mme exprience et le mme niveau, 2 employs devraient avoir le mme salaire, quel que soit sont sexe.
> Ceux qui recrutent ne devraient pas se dire "elle vient de se marier, elle compte faire un enfant prochainement, du coup je ne l'embauche pas.".


Merci de te contredire tout seul dans le mme message...

En fait je comprend pourquoi il y a peu de femmes en informatique, elles ne sont pas assez btes pour cela,  force de trainer sur la partie actu / politique de ce forum, j'ai l'impression qu'il faut une certaine dficience mentale pour aller dans cette branche. Et aprs on nous dit ici que les devs font partis de la classe duque ? lul

Entre les xnophobes, les sexistes, ceux qui vendraient pre et mre pour gagner 3 de plus, et les trolls plus gros que l'Himalaya,  srieux, c'est un coup  perdre fois en l'humanit de trainer ici, on se croirait sur le 12-25 de jv.com ou sur 4chan... Enfin bref, on a une belle brochette reprsentative de pourquoi le monde est dans cet tat.

----------


## Ryu2000

Calmez-vous, j'ai juste paraphras a :



> Oui il y a des diffrences physiques, oui il y a des mtiers qui attirent plus un sexe que l'autre


Aujourd'hui il n'y a pas de pression de la socit qui dit aux femmes "non tu ne peux pas faire a".
Si une petite fille veut devenir une grande informaticienne, elle ne subira aucun frein.

Mais naturellement l'informatique attirera toujours un peu moins de femmes que d'hommes.
Il y aura toujours plus d'infirmires que d'infirmiers.
Il y aura toujours plus de sage-femme que d'accoucheurs.
J'imagine qu'il y a plus d'institutrices que dinstituteurs.

Enseignant : une profession de plus en plus fminise

----------


## Bubu017

> Merci de te contredire tout seul dans le mme message...
> 
> En fait je comprend pourquoi il y a peu de femmes en informatique, elles ne sont pas assez btes pour cela,  force de trainer sur la partie actu / politique de ce forum, j'ai l'impression qu'il faut une certaine dficience mentale pour aller dans cette branche. Et aprs on nous dit ici que les devs font partis de la classe duque ? lul
> 
> Entre les xnophobes, les sexistes, ceux qui vendraient pre et mre pour gagner 3 de plus, et les trolls plus gros que l'Himalaya,  srieux, c'est un coup  perdre fois en l'humanit de trainer ici, on se croirait sur le 12-25 de jv.com ou sur 4chan... Enfin bref, on a une belle brochette reprsentative de pourquoi le monde est dans cet tat.


Il ne se contredit pas. Il dit qu'il y a des ingalits dues  la biologie ET des ingalits sociales. Elles sont "complmentaires".
Perso, c'est le peut-tre qui me choque plus, car oui il y a des ingalits sociales, il ne faut pas se cacher.

Pour a : Ceux qui recrutent ne devraient pas se dire "elle vient de se marier, elle compte faire un enfant prochainement, du coup je ne l'embauche pas.".
Il faut tre pragmatique dans une PME surtout a rentre grandement en ligne de compte. Tu embauches quelqu'un, 6 mois aprs elle tombe enceinte, donc arrt, puis  peine revenu le deuxime est en route donc re arrt. Du coup, il faut trouver quelqu'un pour remplacer et si elle va, ben tu la vires quand mme car tu ne peux pas garder deux personnes pour le mme poste (je connais un patron d'une petite boite qui a t dans cette situation plusieurs fois)

Sinon, il serait temps d'arrter de cracher sur les gens qui ne sont pas d'accord avec vous (je parle en gnral)

----------


## Invit

> Mais naturellement l'informatique attirera toujours un peu moins de femmes que d'hommes.
> Il y aura toujours plus d'infirmires que d'infirmiers.
> Il y aura toujours plus de sage-femme que d'accoucheurs.
> J'imagine qu'il y a plus d'institutrices que dinstituteurs.


Et pourtant les instituteurs taient autrefois des hommes, et l'informatique un mtier de femmes. Maintenant, ce serait devenu immuable ? Pour des raisons biologiques ?

----------


## Zirak

> Il ne se contredit pas. Il dit qu'il y a des ingalits dues  la biologie ET des ingalits sociales. Elles sont "complmentaires".
> Perso, c'est le peut-tre qui me choque plus, car oui il y a des ingalits sociales, il ne faut pas se cacher.


Relis la phrase qu'il cite et ce que j'ai mis en gras, si il se contredit. 




> dire que *toutes* les ingalits homme / femme *viennent des gnes et de la nature*, c'est tellement plus simple


Ce  quoi il rpond que c'est vrai, donc si elles viennent toutes de la nature, elle ne peuvent pas aussi venir de l'environnement social. CQFD.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et pourtant les instituteurs taient autrefois des hommes, et l'informatique un mtier de femmes.


C'tait mal foutu  l'poque...
Les femmes sont globalement meilleures que les hommes dans ces domaines !
C'est comme en archologie, les femmes sont meilleurs,  ce que j'ai entendu dire les femmes sont plus rgulires que les hommes, les hommes ont plus tendance  acclrer ou aller plus fort.
Si c'est vrai, a veut dire aussi que les femmes sont meilleures en percussion.


https://youtu.be/4Yw8aaqnnrg




> Ce  quoi il rpond que c'est vrai


J'ai mal coup la citation.
J'aurai pas du prendre le "toutes".
Effectivement toutes les ingalits ne viennent pas de la nature...
J'tais surtout concentr sur les gnes.

===
Je ne vois pas le problme qu'il y a dire qu'en rgle gnrale les femmes sont meilleures dans certains domaines et que les hommes sont meilleurs dans d'autres domaines...

----------


## Jon Shannow

Zirak, j'ai du mal  te comprendre...

Il y a d'un cot les ingalits provenant de la notre socit, qui fait qu'une femme sera gnralement moins paye et aura une moins bonne progression de carrire. Je pense qu'ici, on est tous d'accord pour dire que ce n'est pas normal, et mme que c'est intolrable. Et c'est sur ce point que l'on peut faire bouger les lignes.

Maintenant, ce fait n'explique pas en soit, pourquoi il y a moins de femmes dans le monde de l'IT. Car cette btise se retrouve dans tous les domaines. Maintenant, c'est sur que dans un domaine ou il y aurait 100% de femmes, ces ingalits disparatraient d'elles mmes !  ::mouarf:: 

Je pense que si on trouve plus d'hommes ou plus de femmes dans un corps de mtier, a ne vient pas de l'ingalit salariale ou de carrire.

Va dans une cole primaire, et demande aux enfants quels mtiers ils veulent faire. Tu verras qu'il y a une diffrence entre les filles et les garons. Maintenant, il est vident que certaines filles sont attires par les mtiers scientifiques, et dans ce cas, elles sont largement aussi capables que leurs homologues masculins.

Mais, c'est aussi vrai pour d'autres corps de mtier. Il y a peu d'hommes "assistant maternel". Et, ceux-ci ne sont pas vraiment plbiscit par les parents. Pourtant, certains sont trs bons, et mmes meilleures que certaines femmes.

Les gnes n'expliquent pas tout, et surtout, chaque individu est unique. Mais, de l  dire que notre patrimoine gntique, et en partie notre sexe, n'a aucun rle sur nos gots, nos centres d'intrts, et les mtiers qui nous attirent me semble compltement faux. Tout, il serait faux de nier la part que joue l'environnement social et familial dans nos choix professionnels.

----------


## Marco46

> Si aujourd'hui il y a un pourcentage plus faibles de femmes que d'hommes intress par les mathmatiques, a sexplique par la nature.
> Certaines sont passionnes et trs fortes. (mais normalement elles ne devraient jamais devenir majoritaire)





> C'tait mal foutu  l'poque...
> Les femmes sont globalement meilleures que les hommes dans ces domaines !
> C'est comme en archologie, les femmes sont meilleurs,  ce que j'ai entendu dire les femmes sont plus rgulires que les hommes, les hommes ont plus tendance  acclrer ou aller plus fort.
> Si c'est vrai, a veut dire aussi que les femmes sont meilleures en percussion.


Tu reply depuis le PMU du coin ?

Plus a va plus on dirait un vieux tromblon tout bourr au pantalon jaune qui poste sur dev.com.

Mais tu me fais rire !

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Je pense que si on trouve plus d'hommes ou plus de femmes dans un corps de mtier, a ne vient pas de l'ingalit salariale ou de carrire.


C'est pas ce qui est dit depuis le dbut. Ce qui est dit depuis le dbut, c'est que c'est l'environnement dans lequel grandissent les gamins qui influence leurs choix de carrire une fois adulte. Les diffrences de salaire et les plafonds de verre, c'est juste la cerise sur le gateau.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Tu reply depuis le PMU du coin ?


Le truc qui me fais chier c'est que je ne retrouve plus la source  propos de la rgularit...
J'ai trouv que a et c'est hors sujet :
Marathons : les femmes sont plus rgulires que les hommes



> Les hommes ralentissent en moyenne de 16% lors de la seconde moiti dun marathon. Les femmes, de 12% seulement !


Ou a :
Archologie. La parit des sexes ne date pas daujourdhui



> Ne au XIXe sicle, la science de la prhistoire sest longtemps appuye sur les ides reues de cette poque. Ainsi, on croyait que les femmes du palolithique restaient assises prs du feu, soumises et humbles, pendant que les hommes, forts et intrpides, partaient  la chasse au mammouth. Des chercheurs amricains viennent de montrer que ce paradis du macho ntait rien dautre quun fantasme. Ils supposent que les femmes aussi capturaient des proies, et certains spcialistes voient en elles llite spirituelle de la socit primitive.


Il y a 4 000 ans, les femmes assyriennes  lgal des hommes ?



> Kltepe en Turquie, continue de dvoiler des trsors tonnants. Les tablettes dargile laisses par les marchands assyriens, rvlent que les femmes de cette socit msopotamienne avaient la libert et la capacit dagir par elles-mmes.


Du coup c'est peut tre pas vrai que les femmes sont plus rgulires que les hommes...

----------


## BenoitM

> ...


Donc on gros aprs 20 postes maintenant tu prouves que c'est la conditions de la femme et non sa biologie?  ::roll:: 





> ...


Aww c'est bien, tu es enfin d'accord avec se qu'on raconte depuis le dbut.

Part contre nous on met beaucoup plus de poids sur la sociologie, et qu'il est difficile de mettre en avant une proprit gntique. 

On sait que les femmes n'avaient pas le droit de vote (gntique?)
On sait que les femmes n'avaient pas le droit de porter des pantalon (gntique?)
On sait que les femmes ne pouvaient pas faire du vlo (gntique?)
On sait qu'on habille les petites filles en rose (gntique?).
On sait qu'on voit dans les livres les petits garons avec des voitures, les filles avec des poupes (gntique?)
On sait qu'on parle d'infirmire, de puricultrice  mais de docteur (gntique?)

et le jour o il n'y aura plus qu'une diffrence sociologique, on pourra parler des diffrence  pour l'instant hypothtique de la gntique.
(ps: les gnes ne font pas tout, ils induisent des "risques". Une personne sera plus susceptible gntiquement d'avoir un cancer mais si elle ne fume pas elle sera moins  risque qu'un fumeur qui  un code gntique pourtant moins susceptible de dvelopp un cancer...)

----------


## Ryu2000

> Donc on gros aprs 20 postes maintenant tu prouves que c'est la conditions de la femme et non sa biologie?


Non, dans un article a dit juste que quand les hommes partaient c'tait les femmes les chefs et qu'elles crivaient des lettres.




> Quand les hommes partaient faire leur ngoce en Anatolie, les femmes prenaient la tte du foyer : elles levaient les enfants, tissaient, vendaient leurs toffes et passaient des contrats, explique Ccile Michel. Elles taient autonomes : elles gagnaient leur vie et graient leur propre pcule.


Et dans l'autres a dit que les femmes et les enfants chassaient un peu :



> Les femmes et les enfants posaient les collets et les piges, repraient le gibier et participaient  la battue et  lencerclement, des mthodes de chasse qui ne mettent en danger ni les jeunes mres, ni leurs rejetons. Elles fouillaient le sol  la recherche de tubercules et de fculents, et cueillaient des vgtaux riches en glucides essentiels  la survie. A loccasion, il leur arrivait mme de chasser,  laide de ces armes de jet traditionnellement considres comme lapanage des hommes. Il est, entre autres, fait rfrence  des femmes inuit portant des arcs et des flches, surtout ces flches sans pointe utilises pour chasser les oiseaux, rapporte Linda Owen, une archologue de luniversit de Tbingen, en Allemagne.
> Ces rvlations sont  lorigine dune nouvelle campagne de recherches. En Amrique du Nord, Soffer et son quipe ont trouv des traces trs convaincantes du type dquipement de chasse que portaient souvent les femmes dans les groupes tribaux historiques. En Europe, des archobotanistes analysent les foyers du palolithique suprieur pour retrouver les restes des plantes probablement rcoltes par des femmes et des enfants. Enfin, les spcialistes des pierres tailles se penchent avec attention sur les outils pour dceler des utilisations jusque-l insouponnes. Leurs rsultats contribuent progressivement  rviser la vision que nous avions de la socit humaine  lre glaciaire.


Donc a ne contredit pas ce que je dis depuis le dbut.
Les femmes ont plus tendance  s'occuper des enfants que les hommes.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> C'est pas ce qui est dit depuis le dbut. Ce qui est dit depuis le dbut, c'est que c'est l'environnement dans lequel grandissent les gamins qui influence leurs choix de carrire une fois adulte. Les diffrences de salaire et les plafonds de verre, c'est juste la cerise sur le gateau.


Ce n'est pas ce que je comprends des propos de Zirak.

Et de toutes faons, ce n'est qu'en partie vrai. Et personnellement, je pense que ce n'est pas la partie la plus importante. Les gnes (et donc le sexe) joue un rle bien plus important que l'environnement social et familial. Surtout de nos jours. Le frein familial le plus important doit tre la religion. 
Mais, une fois encore, si les domaines techniques et technologiques attirent moins de femmes que d'hommes, je crois que c'est avant tout du au sexe qu' un frein social.

----------


## Invit

> Va dans une cole primaire, et demande aux enfants quels mtiers ils veulent faire. Tu verras qu'il y a une diffrence entre les filles et les garons. Maintenant, il est vident que certaines filles sont attires par les mtiers scientifiques, et dans ce cas, elles sont largement aussi capables que leurs homologues masculins.


Oui, mais c'est hyper strotyp. Ils te parlent des mtiers qu'ils ont vu prsents dans les livres ou dans les dessins anims et qui les font rver. Par exemple, tu n'auras pas beaucoup d'enfants qui te diront qu'ils veulent devenir commerciaux. Plus grands, quand ils voient la paient, a change  ::D: 




> Mais, c'est aussi vrai pour d'autres corps de mtier. Il y a peu d'hommes "assistant maternel". Et, ceux-ci ne sont pas vraiment plbiscit par les parents. Pourtant, certains sont trs bons, et mmes meilleures que certaines femmes.


Le fait que le genre des mtiers soit un problme pour les deux sexes, c'est tout  fait vrai. Les efforts sont  faire dans les deux sens. Maintenant, le mtier d'assistante maternelle est malheureusement trs prcaire. C'est intressant pour un clibataire avec enfants. Mais par exemple, on ne trouve que peu de puriculteurs. Les mtiers unisexes qui restent unisexe sont gnralement les moins gratifiants et/ou les moins bien pays. Les mtiers "pour femme" qui paient bien deviennent mixtes peu  peu (infirmier par exemple). Par contre, les femmes parviennent globalement difficilement  voluer dans leur carrire vers les postes  responsabilit.

----------


## Marco46

> Le truc qui me fais chier c'est que je ne retrouve plus la source  propos de la rgularit...


C'est parce que tu gres mal ton alimentation.

Les conseils d'un pro :

----------


## Ryu2000

> Les gnes (et donc le sexe) joue un rle bien plus important que l'environnement social et familial.


Il y a une exprience  faire, il faut prendre plein de jumeaux et les sparer  la naissance pour qu'ils se fassent lever par des familles diffrentes.
En parallle il faut prendre des nouveaux n pas li gntiquement pour qu'ils se fassent lever dans la mme famille.

22 ans plus tard il faut revenir pour voir quels individus on le plus de point commun.
Les jumeaux levs dans des familles diffrentes ?
Les personnes lev dans la mme famille ?

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Part contre nous on met beaucoup plus de poids sur la sociologie, et qu'il est difficile de mettre en avant une proprit gntique. 
> 
> On sait que les femmes n'avaient pas le droit de vote (gntique?)
> On sait que les femmes n'avaient pas le droit de porter des pantalon (gntique?)
> On sait que les femmes ne pouvaient pas faire du vlo (gntique?)
> On sait qu'on habille les petites filles en rose (gntique?).
> On sait qu'on voit dans les livres les petits garons avec des voitures, les filles avec des poupes (gntique?)
> On sait qu'on parle d'infirmire, de puricultrice  mais de docteur (gntique?)


Et a fait dj longtemps que tout a est derrire nous, et pourtant, les femmes et les hommes vont toujours majoritairement dans les mmes filires.



> et le jour o il n'y aura plus qu'une diffrence sociologique, on pourra parler des diffrence  pour l'instant hypothtique de la gntique.


La gntique donne de trs grosses diffrences physiologiques, hormonales et physiques entre les hommes et les femmes, mais n'aurait, selon vous, aucune incidences sur la manire de penser, de ragir, ... ?




> (ps: les gnes ne font pas tout, ils induisent des "risques". Une personne sera plus susceptible gntiquement d'avoir un cancer mais si elle ne fume pas elle sera moins  risque qu'un fumeur qui  un code gntique pourtant moins susceptible de dvelopp un cancer...)


Tout  fait d'accord, les gnes ne font pas tout. De l  dire qu'ils ne font rien...  ::aie::

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Et de toutes faons, ce n'est qu'en partie vrai. Et personnellement, je pense que ce n'est pas la partie la plus importante. Les gnes (et donc le sexe) joue un rle bien plus important que l'environnement social et familial. Surtout de nos jours. Le frein familial le plus important doit tre la religion. 
> Mais, une fois encore, si les domaines techniques et technologiques attirent moins de femmes que d'hommes, je crois que c'est avant tout du au sexe qu' un frein social.


Me semble pourtant qu'en ce qui concerne l'informatique et certains autres domaines scientifiques, la tendance tait inverse dans certains pays d'asie (un post de Marco plus haut dans le fil). Du coup, leurs femmes sont pas fichues pareil ? 

En ce qui concerne le volet sociologique, c'est pas aussi brutal que la religion, on parle quand mme de l'influence des parents, qui guident leurs enfants depuis la naissance. Donc cet impact est bien plus important et insidieux que la religion.

----------


## BenoitM

> Tout  fait d'accord, les gnes ne font pas tout. De l  dire qu'ils ne font rien...


Je comprends mieux les parents de mdecin font plus d'enfants mdecin, les parents de notaire font plus d'enfants notaire, les parents garagistes font plus d'enfants garagiste doit tre inscrit dans les gnes  ::roll:: 

Il doit y avoir un gne du garagiste, du mdecin, de l'informaticiens ...

----------


## Marco46

> Me semble pourtant qu'en ce qui concerne l'informatique et certains autres domaines scientifiques, la tendance tait inverse dans certains pays d'asie (un post de Marco plus haut dans le fil). Du coup, leurs femmes sont pas fichues pareil ?


J'avais link un post de el_slapper qui prouve que les diffrences de parit sont dues  des raisons culturelles.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Et pourtant les instituteurs taient autrefois des hommes, et l'informatique un mtier de femmes. Maintenant, ce serait devenu immuable ? Pour des raisons biologiques ?


Immuable, non bien sur. Tu peux rserver certains corps de mtier  tel ou tel genre, ce qui est de la discrimination bien sur, et EN AMONT, faire de la propagande publicit pour trouver des candidat(e)s. Par exemple faire une affiche sur les mtiers de l'artisanat avec une femme plombier. Ce qui va bien sur dclencher l'ire des "vieux cons" dans mon genre pour qui c'est une perversion des valeurs sociales  ::lol:: 

Et j'espre bien sur que ce ne sera jamais fait en informatique, car se serait une atteinte aux droits de l'homme  ::lol:: 


C'est ce que veux faire je crois l'arme australienne en rservant les places d'quipage de chars aux femmes... ce qui est discriminatoire.
A ce propos, on ne met pas de femmes au combat pour plusieurs raisons, qui ne sont pas sexistes parce que la question s'est dj pose: outre le soucis de la marche avec 30 kilos sur le dos et de l'indiscipline des congnres masculins dans un milieu plein de testostrone, reste celui de la raction des soldats face aux soldates blesses. Dans ce cas, ils ne la laissent pas mourir sur place comme tout bon soldat devrait le faire pour continuer sa charge, mais laissent tout tomber pour sauver leur camarade, ou vont les surprotger. Et c'est instinctif.
Une illustration: pendant l'opration "iraqi freedom" (sic), la soldate Jessica Lynch fut blesse et capture par l'arme irakienne (qui la traita trs bien) mais que son cas reut une attention mdiatique considrable, alors qu'au mme instant des dizaines de soldats rejoignaient leur crateurs. L'arme amricaine lana alors une opration hollywoodienne avec army rangers et trompettes pour la librer de l'hpital o les irakiens la soignaient, pendant que les mdias en faisant une hrone nationale et que l'on commenait dj a crire des livres.

Reste bien sur des exceptions comme chez les peshmergas kurdes, mais ce sont des bataillons entirement fminins dans une socit marxiste.

----------


## fredinkan

> Il y a une exprience  faire, il faut prendre plein de jumeaux et les sparer  la naissance pour qu'ils se fassent lever par des familles diffrentes.
> En parallle il faut prendre des nouveaux n pas li gntiquement pour qu'ils se fassent lever dans la mme famille.
> 
> 22 ans plus tard il faut revenir pour voir quels enfants on le plus de point commun.
> Les jumeaux levs dans des familles diffrentes ?
> Les enfants lev dans la mme famille ?


De telles tudes existes, mais faites sur des animaux (oui je sais, on est aussi des animaux).
Dans le cadre des animaux vivant en groupe sociaux, le mimtisme comportemental (faire comme les autres pour rester dans le groupe) est trs prsent. Ce n'est pas forcment ce que l'lment  envie de faire  la base, mais de ce fait va devenir son envie car il se l'oblige.

Mme si je ne suis pas d'accord avec ce que racontent certains autres, ce point est tout de mme trs important et  considrer,  plus forte raison qu'il est tout de mme test et document depuis plusieurs dizaines d'annes.

Aprs, je reste d'accord que l'attrait de certaines science sera typ, li  la facilit qu'on a dans la matire. En rgle gnrale, les filles sont dans la moyenne en math (avec des carts relativement lgers) et plus fortes dans les langues, l o les garons sont moyens dans les langues et moyen en math (mais avec des carts trs larges du trs bon au moins bon, valable dans les 2 cas). A mon sens, la gntique doit ventuellement s'appliquer sur cet cart-type uniquement. Et c'est trs certainement li aux mthode d'apprentissage qui sont employes. Est-ce qu'avec une autre mthode d'apprentissage des math les filles ne seraient gnralement pas bien meilleures que les garons ? ... Encore une fois, on touche de l'environnemental.

C'est un point que j'ai pu observer  l'cole, lors de l'adolescence: les filles doues en math taient aussi intresses par la haute techno (et souvent mises de ct par les autres filles ...). De plus, lors des orientations pro que nous avions, elles taient plus rgulirement pousses dans les filiaire comptable ou mdicale car "avec des notes comme a elles y arriveraient". Au final, elles finissaient par s'intresser  ce dont on leur avait conseill et de dsintressaient de l'informatique...

Au final, pour ma part, je pense qu'il y a tellement de paramtres  prendre en compte que ce sera trs dur de dfinir *pourquoi* il y a des diffrences d'apprciation d'une branche ou d'un autre, mais ce qui peut tre fait et a a t dit plusieurs fois, c'est qu'il faut gommer les diffrences salariales  travail gal mais sans crer une discrimination dans l'autre sens, qui pourrai provoquer un blocage inutil.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Je crois que je vais vous laisser avec vos ides reues et vos convictions.  ::roll::

----------


## BenoitM

> C'est ce que veux faire je crois l'arme australienne en rservant les places d'quipage de chars aux femmes... ce qui est discriminatoire.
> A ce propos, on ne met pas de femmes au combat pour plusieurs raisons, qui ne sont pas sexistes parce que la question s'est dj pose: outre le soucis de la marche avec 30 kilos sur le dos et de l'indiscipline des congnres masculins dans un milieu plein de testostrone, reste celui de la raction des soldats face aux soldates blesses. Dans ce cas, ils ne la laissent pas mourir sur place comme tout bon soldat devrait le faire pour continuer sa charge, mais laissent tout tomber pour sauver leur camarade, ou vont les surprotger. Et c'est instinctif.
> Une illustration: pendant l'opration "iraqi freedom" (sic), la soldate Jessica Lynch fut blesse et capture par l'arme irakienne (qui la traita trs bien) mais que son cas reut une attention mdiatique considrable, alors qu'au mme instant des dizaines de soldats rejoignaient leur crateurs. L'arme amricaine lana alors une opration hollywoodienne avec army rangers et trompettes pour la librer de l'hpital o les irakiens la soignaient, pendant que les mdias en faisant une hrone nationale et que l'on commenait dj a crire des livres.
> 
> Reste bien sur des exceptions comme chez les peshmergas kurdes, mais ce sont des bataillons entirement fminins dans une socit marxiste.


https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Femmes...uerre_mondiale




> Au fur et  mesure que vont crotre les effroyables pertes militaires sovitiques, les femmes intgrrent l'Arme rouge en grand nombre. Au total, 800 000 femmes vont servir dans les Forces armes sovitiques pendant toute la guerre. Plus de 100 000 dentre elles vont sengager dans larme rgulire ou rejoindre les partisans. Prs de 200 000 seront dcores et 85 recevront la plus haute distinction, celle de Hros de l'Union sovitique.






> Les premiers  avoir cr un corps de volontaires auxiliaires exclusivement fminines dans l'arme sont les Finlandais avec leur organisation appele Lotta Svrd forme pendant la guerre civile finlandaise : l'arme finlandaise compte alors 150 000 lottas pour 600 000 hommes.

----------


## Zirak

> Je crois que je vais vous laisser avec vos ides reues et vos convictions.


Dit-il  ::D: 

Je ne rpondrais pas  ton message prcdent, Dev_Trog et Conan t'ayant parfaitement rpondu. 

D'une part, je n'ai pas dit que les gnes n'avaient aucune influence, et d'autre part, ce sont surtout certaines conclusions de ddoumeche que je contestais (a fait juste 3 fois que je le redis).

Maintenant si selon toi / vous, les gnes ont plus d'influence que les environnements socital et parental, pour en revenir au monde de l'informatique, comment expliquez-vous que :

- dans les annes 50/60, c'tait un mtier plutt fminin, que 20 ans aprs, c'tait devenu un mtier presque exclusivement masculin, et que de nos jours, petit  petit, a se re-fminise ?

Les femmes ont le gne de l'informatique qui mute en mode yo-yo et qui retourne sa veste tous les 15/20 ans ?  ::roll::  


Bizarrement, a s'est masculinis  peu prs en mme temps que le dbut des jeux vidos, qui tait surtout pour les garons / nerds / geeks et qui taient mal vu, et aujourd'hui a se re-fminise alors que les femmes sont de plus en plus des gameuses, et ce, de plus en plus jeunes (et qu'il est beaucoup moins mal vu de jouer aux jeux-vidos).

Mais en effet, cela n'a probablement rien de socital (et attention je prcise, j'avance cela comme une explication possible, je ne dis pas que c'est la seule et unique vrit) .  :;):

----------


## BenoitM

> - dans les annes 50/60, c'tait un mtier plutt fminin, que 20 ans aprs, c'tait devenu un mtier presque exclusivement masculin, et que de nos jours, petit  petit, a se re-fminise ?
> Les femmes ont le gne de l'informatique qui mute en mode yo-yo et qui retourne sa veste tous les 15/20 ans ?


C'est simple :
Avant c'tait des cartes perfores avec des trous, donc les femmes taient plus comptentes.
Maintenant c'est des bits  donc les hommes sont plus comptents.

Vendredi power  ::aie::

----------


## Invit

> Par exemple faire une affiche sur les mtiers de l'artisanat avec une femme plombier. Ce qui va bien sur dclencher l'ire des "vieux cons" dans mon genre pour qui c'est une perversion des valeurs sociales


Pour le coup, je pense que c'est surtout les clientes qui vont tre dues  ::lol::

----------


## ddoumeche

> https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Femmes...uerre_mondiale


J'ai dit des troupes de combat. Le genre qui chargent derrire les chars, vont en premire ligne, toussa... et l on parle d'aviatrices et de tireuses d'lites, qui ne sont pas soumises aux problmes voqus plus haut. Les autres corps comme la logistique, la mdcine aux armes, le service des essences etc... comprennent des femmes parce qu'ils sont moins exposs.
Et l'URSS fut une socit marxiste qui faisait de l'galit homme-femme un point non ngociable.. mais qui avait aussi eu beaucoup de pertes qu'il fallait compenser.




> Pour le coup, je pense que c'est surtout les clientes qui vont tre dues


Oui mais comme ce seront des hommes qui garderont les enfants et resteront  la maison faire le repassage, cela passera sans doute comme une lettre  la poste.

----------


## BenoitM

> J'ai dit des troupes de combat. Le genre qui chargent derrire les chars, vont en premire ligne, toussa... et l on parle d'aviatrices et de tireuses d'lites, qui ne sont pas soumises aux problmes voqus plus haut. Les autres corps comme la logistique, la mdcine aux armes, le service des essences etc... comprennent des femmes parce qu'ils sont moins exposs.
> Et l'URSS fut une socit marxiste qui faisait de l'galit homme-femme un point non ngociable.. mais qui avait aussi eu beaucoup de pertes qu'il fallait compenser.
> 
> Oui mais comme ce seront des hommes qui garderont les enfants et resteront  la maison faire le repassage, cela passera sans doute comme une lettre  la poste.


Elles ont t aviatrices, sniper, pilotes de char, batterie anti arienne.
Bref elles ont t apte la o on les a autoris  aller

Alors oui l'homme les cantonnent souvent  l'arrire des lignes mais c'est pas pour ca qu'elles ne sont pas apte au combat.

Et perso, il doit y avoir des centaines de femmes plus forte que moi et plus manuel que moi

----------


## deathman8683

> Aww c'est bien, tu es enfin d'accord avec se qu'on raconte depuis le dbut.
> 
> Part contre nous on met beaucoup plus de poids sur la sociologie, et qu'il est difficile de mettre en avant une proprit gntique. 
> 
> et le jour o il n'y aura plus qu'une diffrence sociologique, on pourra parler des diffrence  pour l'instant hypothtique de la gntique.
> (ps: les gnes ne font pas tout, ils induisent des "risques". Une personne sera plus susceptible gntiquement d'avoir un cancer mais si elle ne fume pas elle sera moins  risque qu'un fumeur qui  un code gntique pourtant moins susceptible de dvelopp un cancer...)


"Nous" ? Qui est-ce ? Tu donnes du poids  tes dires en parlant aux noms de plusieurs personnes, c'est os de lire dans la tte des gens sans leur accord. Lorsque quelque chose n'est pas [encore] dmontre comment peut-on (on = moi) le mesurer ? De fait il est impossible de dire que la sociologie prends le pas sur la gntique, tu ne crois pas ? 

Je ne savais pas qu'il y avait des marqueurs gntique qui prdisposait au cancer, c'est prouv ? C'est par curiosit.





> Oui, mais c'est hyper strotyp. Ils te parlent des mtiers qu'ils ont vu prsents dans les livres ou dans les dessins anims et qui les font rver. Par exemple, tu n'auras pas beaucoup d'enfants qui te diront qu'ils veulent devenir commerciaux. Plus grands, quand ils voient la paient, a change


Beaucoup de livres et de dessins anims pour enfants font attention  la parit maintenant je crois ? Pour ceux qui ne le font pas, aux parents de prendre leur responsabilits. Je pense qu'il faudrait quand mme laisser un peu de rves aux enfants. Je n'ai pas l'impression qu'une histoire parlant du CAC40 va plus intress un enfant qu'une histoire de dragons  ::): 





> Encore une belle preuve d'honntet. 
> 
> Enfin oui, je vous laisse entre couilles suprieures, dire que toutes les ingalits homme / femme viennent des gnes et de la nature, c'est tellement plus simple, comme a on peut laisser perdurer les choses en disant qu'on n'y est pour rien et que l'on peut rien y faire.
> 
> Oui il y a des diffrences physiques, oui il y a des mtiers qui attirent plus un sexe que l'autre, mais est-ce que les diffrences physiques justifient / expliquent toutes les ingalits ? Non. Est-ce que le sexe moins attir par un mtier spcifique y sera forcment moins bon ? Non plus. 
> 
> Encore une fois, je ne remets pas en cause qu'il existe des diffrences, je remets en cause certaines de vos conclusions htives pas forcment fondes.


Qui soutient l'ide que absolument tout vient des gnes ? Tout le monde est capable de comprendre que l'ducation et l'apprentissage influence un individu. Tu prends les messages disant "a vient aussi des gnes" pour en faire "a vient que des gnes" histoire de discrditer ceux qui ne pensent pas comme toi. "Ceux" que tu met d'ailleurs dans le mme panier,  moins que tu vouvoies quelqu'un en particulier ? 

Et forcement que les diffrences physiques ne justifient pas toutes les ingalits je ne crois pas que quelqu'un a dit le contraire ?





> D'une part, je n'ai pas dit que les gnes n'avaient aucune influence
> 
> Maintenant si selon toi / vous, les gnes ont plus d'influence que les environnements socital et parental, pour en revenir au monde de l'informatique, 
> 
> Bizarrement, a s'est masculinis  peu prs en mme temps que le dbut des jeux vidos, qui tait surtout pour les garons / nerds / geeks et qui taient mal vu, et aujourd'hui a se re-fminise alors que les femmes sont de plus en plus des gameuses, et ce, de plus en plus jeunes (et qu'il est beaucoup moins mal vu de jouer aux jeux-vidos).
> 
> Mais en effet, cela n'a probablement rien de socital (et attention je prcise, j'avance cela comme une explication possible, je ne dis pas que c'est la seule et unique vrit) .


Ce que je note c'est que les femmes, en gnral, se rapprochent plus de ce qui est  la mode que les hommes qui eux, en gnral, ont moins peur du ringard.





> Et perso, il doit y avoir des centaines de femmes plus forte que moi et plus manuel que moi


Tu veux en venir o ? 
Et je ne suis pas sr qu'il n'y en ai que des centaines  ::mrgreen:: 
Je t'embte (gentiment hein) mais il y a des chances que je n'ai pas tord vu le nombre de femmes sur terre et de bodybuildeuses. Serait-tu macho finalement ?  ::lol::

----------


## BenoitM

> "Nous" ? Qui est-ce ? Tu donnes du poids  tes dires en parlant aux noms de plusieurs personnes, c'est os de lire dans la tte des gens sans leur accord. Lorsque quelque chose n'est pas [encore] dmontre comment peut-on (on = moi) le mesurer ? De fait il est impossible de dire que la sociologie prends le pas sur la gntique, tu ne crois pas ?


J'ai utilis nous parce que nous tions plusieurs  partager la mme opinion. Non je ne lis pas dans la pense des gens mais je sais lire... 




> Je ne savais pas qu'il y avait des marqueurs gntique qui prdisposait au cancer, c'est prouv ? C'est par curiosit.


A premire vue toi tu n'coutes pas grand chose...
Tu crois que si on demande s'il y a eu des cancers dans ta famille c'est pour quelle raison?
Sinon une petite recherche et tu aurais eu ton information 
http://www.e-cancer.fr/Professionnel...ons-genetiques





> Beaucoup de livres et de dessins anims pour enfants font attention  la parit maintenant je crois ? Pour ceux qui ne le font pas, aux parents de prendre leur responsabilits. Je pense qu'il faudrait quand mme laisser un peu de rves aux enfants. Je n'ai pas l'impression qu'une histoire parlant du CAC40 va plus intress un enfant qu'une histoire de dragons


Euh c'est quand mme assez rcent et je rappelle le toll que ca fait quand on parle d'tude de genre, le retour en force de mouvement machiste...





> Qui soutient l'ide que absolument tout vient des gnes ? Tout le monde est capable de comprendre que l'ducation et l'apprentissage influence un individu. Tu prends les messages disant "a vient aussi des gnes" pour en faire "a vient que des gnes" histoire de discrditer ceux qui ne pensent pas comme toi. "Ceux" que tu met d'ailleurs dans le mme panier,  moins que tu vouvoies quelqu'un en particulier ?


Va falloir apprendre  mieux vous exprimez. J'ai l'impression que Ruy ddoudouche,Jon Shannow et d'autres (j'ai pas fait le compte) mettent principalement la focales sur des diffrences biologiques et mettent trs peu en cause les causes sociologiques.

----------


## deathman8683

> A premire vue toi tu n'coutes pas grand chose...
> Tu crois que si on demande s'il y a eu des cancers dans ta famille c'est pour quelle raison?
> Sinon une petite recherche et tu aurais eu ton information 
> http://www.e-cancer.fr/Professionnel...ons-genetiques


Malgr le ton que tu emplois merci pour le lien. C'est une bonne ressource pour affirmer que des gnes hrits d'anctres ont un rle  jouer dans notre vie quotidienne, ce qui semble vident mais il m'a sembl que a ne l'tait pas pour tous  un moment ou certains arguments rejetaient la mmoire gntique.




> Euh c'est quand mme assez rcent et je rappelle le toll que a fait quand on parle d'tude de genre, le retour en force de mouvement machiste...


Vaut mieux que quelque chose soit rcent qu'absent, dsol mais on ne peux pas changer le pass on peut juste essayer de le comprendre  :;): 





> Va falloir apprendre  mieux vous exprimez. J'ai l'impression que Ruy ddoudouche,Jon Shannow et d'autres (j'ai pas fait le compte) mettent principalement la focales sur des diffrences biologiques et mettent trs peu en cause les causes sociologiques.


Mais en tout cas il me semble que personne ne remet en question que le social influence bien un tre, mme si certains disent qu'il comptent trop peu.

----------


## Terin

Que pensez-vous de lopinion de James Damore et de son licenciement ?

Qu'il a pas tord quand il dis que la parit n'existe pas mais que les raisons qu'ils expliquent sont fausse.

D'aprs vous, pourquoi les femmes sont-elles sous-reprsentes dans le milieu de la technologie ?

J'ai l'impression que les femmes sont sous reprsent dans beaucoup de mtier ou on peut facilement comparer la productivit entre deux employs, sauf dans certain mtiers ou la il s'agit c'est plutt des hommes qui sont sous reprsent. Pourquoi ? Je n'ai pas exactement la rponse, une femme n'est pas moins performante qu'un homme  mon sens.

D'un point de vue professionnel, comment les trouvez-vous en gnral aux postes de dveloppeurs et IT Pro ?

En technique excellente peut tre plus que leurs collgues masculins, en management/chef de projet par contre a  toujours t pitoyable, mais c'est ma propre exprience.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Elles ont t aviatrices, sniper, pilotes de char, batterie anti arienne.
> Bref elles ont t apte la o on les a autoris  aller
> 
> Alors oui l'homme les cantonnent souvent  l'arrire des lignes mais c'est pas pour ca qu'elles ne sont pas apte au combat.
> 
> Et perso, il doit y avoir des centaines de femmes plus forte que moi et plus manuel que moi


Sans nulle doute.

Mais personne n'a dit qu'elles n'taient pas aptes.

Trs certainement.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Alors oui l'homme les cantonnent souvent  l'arrire des lignes mais c'est pas pour ca qu'elles ne sont pas apte au combat.


Dans l'ensemble les hommes feront des meilleurs soldats que les femmes.
Comme tout le monde l'a reconnu, en moyenne les femmes sont un peu moins fort.
C'est pour a que la plupart des sports ne sont pas mixte.

Le curling peut tre mixte :
LE CURLING EN DOUBLES MIXTES A T AJOUT AU PROGRAMME DES JEUX OLYMPIQUES DHIVER 2018

Femmes gendarmes tues dans le Var : un colosse que l'alcool et la drogue rendent fou




> J'ai l'impression que Ruy ddoudouche,Jon Shannow et d'autres (j'ai pas fait le compte) mettent principalement la focales sur des diffrences biologiques et mettent trs peu en cause les causes sociologiques.


Pour moi, en France, a fait au moins 20 ans qu'il n'y a plus de cause sociale pour empcher les femmes de faire ce qu'elles veulent (sauf tre sous marinier, parce qu'il n'y a pas la place pour une salle de bain de plus).
Mais l elles peuvent faire tous les mtiers gnralement destin aux hommes, comme boueur, maonne, plombire, directrice d'une vraiment grosse entreprise, dveloppeuse, bcheronne, etc...

D'aprs moi les femmes peuvent ouvrir toutes les portes.

----------


## Invit

> Dans l'ensemble les hommes feront des meilleurs soldats que les femmes.
> Comme tout le monde l'a reconnu, en moyenne les femmes sont un peu moins fort *btes et disciplines*.


Fixed  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Fixed


 ::ccool::  ::ptdr::

----------


## Marco46

> J'ai l'impression que les femmes sont sous reprsent dans beaucoup de mtier ou on peut facilement comparer la productivit entre deux employs, sauf dans certain mtiers ou la il s'agit c'est plutt des hommes qui sont sous reprsent. Pourquoi ? Je n'ai pas exactement la rponse, une femme n'est pas moins performante qu'un homme  mon sens.


Pas certain d'avoir tout bien compris mais, tu dis que c'est facile de comparer la productivit de 2 dveloppeurs ?




> En technique excellente peut tre plus que leurs collgues masculins, en management/chef de projet par contre a  toujours t pitoyable, mais c'est ma propre exprience.


Et hop une petite couche de sexisme pour terminer  ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

> en moyenne les femmes sont un peu moins fort *btes et disciplines*.


Ok mais en attendant je vois toujours pas de match de boxe mixte  trs haut niveau...

Et de toute faon c'est un peu nul de vouloir tre militaire, parce qu'aujourd'hui les ordres sont nuls. (ils viennent de Macron quelque part et tout ce qui vient de lui c'est de la merde...)
Cela dit a permet de remettre de l'ordre dans la vie de certains, aprs ils sont beaucoup plus carr.

L'arme c'est pas la fte, il n'y a plus de budget, ils se font chier en opration sentinelle et des fois c'est encore pire, comme l'assassinat de Kadhafi par exemple.
C'tait cool du temps de Chirac o il avait dit non  une intervention en Irak, c'tait la dernire fois o la France a rayonn au niveau international, aprs a on a suivi les ordres venant des USA...

----------


## ManusDei

> Et pourtant les instituteurs taient autrefois des hommes, et l'informatique un mtier de femmes. Maintenant, ce serait devenu immuable ? Pour des raisons biologiques ?


A l'poque instituteur c'tait un trs bon poste et l'informatique c'tait pas franchement glorieux.
(et a rsume en deux post une grosse partie du problme)

----------


## Marco46

> Pour moi, en France, a fait au moins 20 ans qu'il n'y a plus de cause sociale pour empcher les femmes de faire ce qu'elles veulent (sauf tre sous marinier, parce qu'il n'y a pas la place pour une salle de bain de plus).
> Mais l elles peuvent faire tous les mtiers gnralement destin aux hommes, comme boueur, maonne, plombire, directrice d'une vraiment grosse entreprise, dveloppeuse, bcheronne, etc...
> 
> D'aprs moi les femmes peuvent ouvrir toutes les portes.


D'aprs moi non c'est pas encore a.

Bon sinon mme si professionnellement elles pouvaient rellement faire ce qu'elles voulaient les blocages apparaissent ensuite dans la vie prive. Reste  tomber sur un mec qui accepte de faire sa part sur les tches mnagres et les gosses, de gagner moins que sa femme si celle-ci mne une carrire etc ...

Et inversement pour les femmes d'accepter d'avoir un homme qui gagne moins qu'elles et qui ne reproduise pas le vieux schma paternaliste.

Le sexisme est aussi intgr et reproduit du fait mme de beaucoup de femmes.

'fin bref, la domination masculine, Bourdieu, toussa ...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Bon sinon mme si professionnellement elles pouvaient rellement faire ce qu'elles voulaient les blocages apparaissent ensuite dans la vie prive. Reste  tomber sur un mec qui accepte de faire sa part sur les tches mnagres et les gosses, de gagner moins que sa femme si celle-ci mne une carrire etc ...


Ouais ben a va, une femme peut apprendre  son conjoint  faire le mnage...
De toute faon il est probable que le type ait t seul en appartement, donc il a fait la cuisine, le mnage, le linge, etc...

C'est marrant comme a marche.
Les femmes veulent un homme qui gagne plus qu'eux.
Les hommes veulent une femme qui gagne moins qu'eux.

Personnellement j'en ai rien  foutre ^^ (j'aime bien tre en dessous d'une femme en rgle gnral  ::aie:: )

----------


## Glutinus

> Les femmes veulent un homme qui gagne plus qu'euxelles.
> Les hommes veulent une femme qui gagne moins qu'eux.
> 
> Personnellement j'en ai rien  foutre ^^ (j'aime bien tre en dessous d'une femme en rgle gnral )


Je trouve que tu ne fais pas un bon _missionnaire_ de la cause feministe  ::aie::   ::ptdr::

----------


## Neckara

Il serait peut-tre temps de revoir quelques bases.



La Science n'a pas pour but de dire ce qui est bien ou mal, elle n'est pas prescriptive, et n'est que descriptive. Si la science indique que un groupe a plus de chance de faire X pour des raisons biologiques, cela ne signifie pas, ni ne permet  elle-seule de justifier, qu'il faut plus tolrer X s'il est commis par ce groupe.

Dire que deux groupes ne sont pas biologiquement gaux ne signifie pas faire l'apologie de diffrences de traitements ou de droits, ni ne signifie y voir une diffrence de valeur. Notre socit dclare que les Hommes sont libres et gaux en droit, cela ne signifie pas que tous les hommes sont biologiquement gaux. Que deux groupes soit parfaitement gaux du point de vu biologiquement serait d'un hasard extraordinaire.

Les diffrences biologiques ne se rduisent pas uniquement en une moyenne, il faut prendre en compte toute la distribution. Et effet, une moyenne significativement gale, mais avec une lgre diffrence peu significative se traduira par une surreprsentation d'un des groupes aux extrmes. De mme que si la variance d'un des groupes est suprieur, il sera moins reprsents autours de la moyenne, et plus aux extrmes. Il faut comprendre que ce sont aussi des statistiques, cela dgage une "tendance moyenne", mais ne permet en rien d'en conclure quoi que ce soit si on tire arbitrairement un individus pour chacun des groupes. On a une distribution de probabilit, ceci est donc trs sujet au hasard.


Il est cependant vrai qu'il est trs difficile d'tablir des relations de causalits, et on se retrouve souvent avec des corrlations. Ce qui est d'autant plus difficile quand autant de facteurs entrent en jeu, voir plusieurs gnes. De mme que certaines mesures sont incompltes, par exemple le QI est une mesure possible (et pas la seule) pour l'intelligence, ou plutt pour une des formes d'intelligences. La Science n'met pas de jugement de valeur, elle se contente de constater.

Les diffrents facteurs se superposent, d'une manire trs caricaturale, la prdisposition gntique peut donner +1% en QI, l'environnement social -2%, l'environnement familial +5% ce qui donnerait au total +4%. Cela reste trs caricatural, car il peut y avoir des effets d'amplifications, d'attnuations, etc... Par exemple la socit peut jouer le rle d'amplificateur de prdispositions gntiques. D'o le fait qu'on dise que cela dpend  100% de la gntique et  100% de la socit. Nier la part gntique reviendrait  nier que nous sommes des tres de chairs, et l'influence de la matire (e.g. hormones) sur notre esprit ou nos performances.

Attention, il y a aussi des effets de seuils et de "comparaisons". Une dcision d'embauche, c'est "oui" ou "non". La moindre petite diffrence peut influencer la dcision finale, engendrant une grande diffrence.


Les tudes scientifiques tentent d'utiliser des enfants en bas-ges, des animaux, ou tentent de rpliquer les expriences dans plusieurs cultures pour tenter de "retirer" l'aspect sociologique. Pour les hormones, c'est plus facile, il "suffit" d'en injecter (ou d'en inhiber la production). Des diffrences sont constates, mais il faut comprendre que ce n'est trs souvent pas des diffrences trs normes. De mme, ces diffrences ne sont pas insurmontables, par exemple il est possible avec de l'entranement de dpasser un groupe "privilgi" qui ne s'entrane pas (ou moins). Le "retard" est cependant moins facile  rattraper lorsque les deux groupes s'entranent avec la mme intensit.


C'est un sujet trs complexe, qui demande beaucoup de nuances. Il y a des diffrences biologiques, il ne faut cependant pas les exagrer. Cela reste du niveau de la constatation. Mon chat peut tre gris ou noir, vous me direz avec dsintressement : "et ?".


Il y a aussi deux idologies qui s'affrontent : l'galit de rsultat et l'galit d'opportunit. Vouloir une parit parfaite est une galit de rsultat, vouloir que chacun aie les mmes chances est plutt une galit d'opportunit. Pour obtenir une galit d'opportunit, il faut comprendre les causes et les effets. Sachant que tout le monde n'a pas les mme chances, vu que tout le monde n'est pas identique, n'a pas les mme points forts et points faibles. Cela n'est pas uniquement le cas entre les hommes et les femmes, mais aussi entre les extra- et intro-vertis, entre les petits et les grands, entre les souriants et les tristes. Une galit de rsultat serait ici d'une complexit exponentielle.

Cela est aussi une vision du groupe face  l'individu. L'galit de rsultat vise une "galit" entre les groupes (sans tenir compte des individus) alors qu'une galit d'opportunit vise une galit entre chaque individus. Ils ont "tous les mme chances de russir". L'galit stricte des chances n'est pas atteignable, car on est tous diffrent, mais on vise  s'en rapprocher, non pas avec une justice de groupe (galit de rsultat), mais en offrant les mme possibilits  tous. C'est  dire avec des dispositifs qui bnficieront  tous ceux qui en ont besoin, qu'ils appartiennent ou non  un groupe favoris, c'est  dire en dissociant le problme, et sa rsolution, du groupe qui statistiquement y est le plus confront. Il ne faut pas aussi oublier que si on arrivait  stopper l'influence de la socit pour avoir une galit parfaite  ce niveau l, le facteur qui s'exprimerait le plus ds lors serait les prdispositions gntiques.


De l on arrive  un dbat philosophique, quelle galit voulons-nous, et jusqu' quel point ?
Voulons-vous forcer des personnes  faire un mtier pour une galit de rsultat ?
Voulons-nous enlever les enfants  leurs parents pour tous les regrouper au sein d'une mme structure pour une galit d'opportunit ?

Pour en revenir au mmo, des retours que j'ai eu, j'ai cru comprendre qu'il critiquait la politique d'galit de rsultat de Google qui met ainsi  mal l'galit d'opportunit. Plutt que de regarder les consquences, il proposerait de regarder les causes et de travailler dessus pour obtenir une galit d'opportunit, par exemple de modifier la faon de prsenter l'informatique pour devenir plus attractif  la gente fminine.

----------


## boz74

> Il y a aussi deux idologies qui s'affrontent : l'galit de rsultat et l'galit d'opportunit. Vouloir une parit parfaite est une galit de rsultat, vouloir que chacun aie les mmes chances est plutt une galit d'opportunit. Pour obtenir une galit d'opportunit, il faut comprendre les causes et les effets. Sachant que tout le monde n'a pas les mme chances, vu que tout le monde n'est pas identique, n'a pas les mme points forts et points faibles. Cela n'est pas uniquement le cas entre les hommes et les femmes, mais aussi entre les extra- et intro-vertis, entre les petits et les grands, entre les souriants et les tristes. Une galit de rsultat serait ici d'une complexit exponentielle.
> 
> Cela est aussi une vision du groupe face  l'individu. L'galit de rsultat vise une "galit" entre les groupes (sans tenir compte des individus) alors qu'une galit d'opportunit vise une galit entre chaque individus.


Les deux idologies que tu dcris visent toutes les deux  l'galit des chances (ou des  opportunits ), et pas  l'  galit de rsultat .

Dans les deux cas il s'agit du mme objectif qui se limite  donner les mmes chances  tous les individus, charge  eux ensuite de tirer le meilleur parti de ces chances qui leurs sont offertes.

La vritable  galit de rsultat , ou galit relle (par opposition  une simple galit des chances) va beaucoup plus loin et vise une galit entre tous les individus, et non simplement entre des groupes. Des groupes gaux entre eux, mais avec des ingalits fortes  l'intrieur des groupes est tout  fait le contraire de l'galit relle ou  galit de rsultat .





> De l on arrive  un dbat philosophique, quelle galit voulons-nous, et jusqu' quel point ?
> Voulons-vous forcer des personnes  faire un mtier pour une galit de rsultat ?
> Voulons-nous enlever les enfants  leurs parents pour tous les regrouper au sein d'une mme structure pour une galit d'opportunit ?


L'avantage de l'galit relle, c'est qu'avec elle ces deux dernires questions deviennent largement sans objet.

----------


## Neckara

> La vritable  galit de rsultat , ou galit relle (par opposition  une simple galit des chances) va beaucoup plus loin et vise une galit entre tous les individus, et non simplement entre des groupes. Des groupes gaux entre eux, mais avec des ingalits fortes  l'intrieur des groupes est tout  fait le contraire de l'galit relle ou  galit de rsultat .


Non, une galit de rsultat ne vise qu' une galit... de rsultat. C'est  dire, e.g. avoir une parit entre deux groupes (ou deux individus), sans tenir compte, e.g., de leurs efforts, ou mrite.

Par exemple, si tu as, d'un ct, un groupe qui ne s'entrane pas  la course  pied, et de l'autre un qui s'y entrane, avec une galit des chances, tu auras une ingalit de rsultat. Chaque groupe avait la mme opportunit, cependant un des groupes ne l'a pas saisi. Pour une galit de rsultat, il faudra soit dtruire l'galit des chances... soit forcer le premier groupe  s'entraner contre sa volont (i.e. le forcer  saisir l'opportunit qui lui est propose). La dernire option n'tant pas compatible avec une dmocratie, il ne reste que la destruction de l'galit des chances.


Dans une "galit parfaite", au sens mritocratique, l'galit de rsultat n'est pas requise. Le rsultat ne dpend que de la volont des membres d'un groupe (ou de la volont de l'individu) qui jouent de leur libert et de leur auto-dterminisme pour aller vers l'objectif que eux souhaitent, et non vers celui que "nous" souhaitons pour eux.

Une "galit relle", au sens tout est gal, n'existe pas car toute galit conduira  une autre ingalit. Le terme sous-entend aussi que les autres ne seraient pas "relles". Je pense que tu confonds la ralit d'une galit avec sa "lgitimit". Je vois aussi mal en quoi une "galit des chances" serait "une simple galit" vis--vis de ce que tu appelles une "galit relle". Par quel(s) aspect(s) ton "galit relle" surclasse-t-elle donc l'galit des chances ?

EDIT : aprs, il faut que je nuance mon propos. Il est vrai que nous parlions d'idologies, i.e. une croyance (ce n'est pas un savoir). Il est possible pour une idologie d'avoir des contradictions, de se mentir, ou d'tre hypocrite. Par exemple, il est possible de vouloir une galit de rsultat et une galit des chances (ce qui est contradictoire), et dans les faits n'valuer cette galit qu' partir des statistiques de rsultats (on se ment ainsi sur le fait de rechercher une galit des chances). Comme certaines personnes peuvent prtendre vouloir une galit des chances, mais hypocritement ne le faire qu'en faveur d'un groupe donn, ou pour favoriser un autre groupe.  Voir, au nom de l'galit des chances, l'empcher pour maintenir un statut quo.

Je ne dis pas qu'une idologie est meilleure qu'une autre, il fallait juste que je fasse cette nuance entre l'idologie (e.g. son objectif dclar, les moyens avancs pour y arriver) et sa "ralit" (e.g. les rels tenants et aboutissants des moyens employs). Le fait qu'une idologie ai une contradiction, se mente, ou soit hypocrite n'est pas mauvais en soit. Les principes dmocratiques se contredisent (d'o la ncessit d'un arbitraire de la part d'un juge), se mentent (il est impossible pour tout individu de connatre toute la loi, mme si en principe il devrait), et sont parfois hypocrites (c'est pas bien de limiter la libert de dplacement, sauf quand c'est pour le mettre en prison).

----------


## boz74

> Non, une galit de rsultat ne vise qu' une galit... de rsultat. C'est  dire, e.g. avoir une parit entre deux groupes (ou deux individus), sans tenir compte, e.g., de leurs efforts, ou mrite.
> 
> Par exemple, si tu as, d'un ct, un groupe qui ne s'entrane pas  la course  pied, et de l'autre un qui s'y entrane, avec une galit des chances, tu auras une ingalit de rsultat. Chaque groupe avait la mme opportunit, cependant un des groupes ne l'a pas saisi. Pour une galit de rsultat, il faudra soit dtruire l'galit des chances... soit forcer le premier groupe  s'entraner contre sa volont (i.e. le forcer  saisir l'opportunit qui lui est propose). La dernire option n'tant pas compatible avec une dmocratie, il ne reste que la destruction de l'galit des chances.


Ton exemple mlange athltisme et dmocratie, ce n'est pas srieux : les dfenseurs de l'galit relle dans la sphre socio-conomique n'ont pas de raison de la souhaiter dans l'athltisme, parce que si la comptition sportive peut tre vue comme ayant vocation  fabriquer des gagnants et des perdants, il est loisible de souhaiter que la socit ne s'organise pas de cette faon  ::roll:: 

Si on en revient au sujet, il faudrait plutt considrer deux individus qui suivent les mmes cours (il y a donc une forme d'galit des chances), mais dont l'un a de meilleurs rsultats que l'autre, peut-tre simplement parce qu'il est plus intelligent, ou bien l'autre choisit de pratiquer la musique ou l'quitation ce qui lui laisse moins de temps pour rviser. L'galit relle (ou  de rsultat ) ne consiste pas  leur dcerner d'office les mme diplmes, mais  faire en sorte que mme  diplmes et  mtiers diffrents, ils restent  galit en termes de statut socio-conomique.




> Dans une "galit parfaite", au sens mritocratique, l'galit de rsultat n'est pas requise.


videmment que si on ne conoit l'galit qu'au sens mritocratique, alors il n'y a pas ncessairement d'galit relle (ou d'galit de rsultat) !

Il s'agit bien de deux conceptions compltement diffrentes, et en partie incompatibles, de la notion d'galit.




> Je vois aussi mal en quoi une "galit des chances" serait "une simple galit" vis--vis de ce que tu appelles une "galit relle". Par quel(s) aspect(s) ton "galit relle" surclasse-t-elle donc l'galit des chances ?


C'est trs simple : l'galit des chances veut qu'on donne  tout le monde les mmes chances de devenir ministre. L'galit relle veut que celui qui devient ministre n'en retire pas d'avantage (ou pas trop), notamment en termes de revenus, par rapport au citoyen lambda,  l'employ de base.

----------


## Escapetiger

> Dans l'ensemble les hommes feront des meilleurs soldats que les femmes.
> Comme tout le monde l'a reconnu, en moyenne les femmes sont un peu moins fort.
> (...)


Etant un ancien de la maison, tu serais surpris par les nouveaux thtres d'opration  l'chelle mondiale et ses rpercussions :



> Lquipe de scientifiques qui suit le programme compare les performances des recrues avec celles des hommes, dont elles partagent 50 % des entranements. Elle note par exemple que, si les soldats peuvent porter plus de poids, les soldates rcuprent plus vite. Pour les exercices de tir ou dorientation, leurs rsultats se valent. Pour ce qui est de lencadrement, le vritable obstacle  la russite des femmes est... psychologique.
> (...)


http://www.leparisien.fr/magazine/gr...17-7096137.php
_Norvge : ces femmes se battent pour intgrer les forces spciales - Le Parisien_

----------


## Neckara

> Ton exemple mlange athltisme et dmocratie, ce n'est pas srieux : les dfenseurs de l'galit relle dans la sphre socio-conomique n'ont pas de raison de la souhaiter dans l'athltisme, parce que si la comptition sportive peut tre vue comme ayant vocation  fabriquer des gagnants et des perdants, il est loisible de souhaiter que la socit ne s'organise pas de cette faon


 ::?: 

Tu peux remplacer l'entranement de sport par l'entranement intellectuel (rviser/faire des exercices/faire ses devoirs), par le fait de faire des heures supplmentaires, par le fait d'tre agrable, par le fait de s'investir, par le fait d'tre ponctuel, etc. etc.

Je bloque aussi sur "fabriquer des gagnants et des perdants", cela signifie quoi pour toi ?





> L'galit relle (ou  de rsultat ) ne consiste pas  leur dcerner d'office les mme diplmes, mais  faire en sorte que mme  diplmes et  mtiers diffrents, ils restent  galit en termes de statut socio-conomique.


Que signifie pour toi tre " galit en termes de statut socio-conomique" ?

C'est en effet une galit de rsultat, mais sur un critre de comparaison diffrent de celui que j'voquais dans mes messages prcdents. J'aurais du mal  qualifier cette galit d' "galit relle", donn qu'elle introduit des ingalits ncessaires pour "lisser" le rsultat final. Tous les mtiers n'ont pas les mme exigences en effort physiques, mental, en disponibilit, en responsabilit, en cot sur la vie familiale, en risques, en niveau d'tude, en heures travailles, en horaire de travail, en flexibilit des horaires, ... Pour certains aspects, on pourrait ventuellement parler d'ingalit des chances mais a devient capillotract.




> videmment que si on ne conoit l'galit qu'au sens mritocratique, alors il n'y a pas ncessairement d'galit relle (ou d'galit de rsultat) !
> 
> Il s'agit bien de deux conceptions compltement diffrentes, et en partie incompatibles, de la notion d'galit.


Si on retire la notion de mrite dans l'galit vise par la socit, cela me semble trs prjudiciable, et n'incite pas  faire des efforts, ou  se diriger dans des voies en demandant. Cela est une trs profonde modification de la socit, et je ne sais pas non plus comment cela se traduirait au niveau de la Justice.




> C'est trs simple : l'galit des chances veut qu'on donne  tout le monde les mmes chances de devenir ministre. L'galit relle veut que celui qui devient ministre n'en retire pas d'avantage (ou pas trop), notamment en termes de revenus, par rapport au citoyen lambda,  l'employ de base.


Il est normal qu'un poste comme celui de ministre, qui est un poste  haute responsabilit,  haute disponibilit, avec une exposition constante, thoriquement  haute qualification gagne plus que le citoyen lambda. Une galit de rsultat serait-ici une aberration.

Ce qui ne veut pas dire qu'il faille qu'il gagne des millions, c'est une  histoire de juste milieu, de lui donner ce qu'il "mrite", de part la  nature du poste voire aussi de part son exprience, qualifications, etc. Donc avoir une "galit des chances" en lui donnant un salaire similaire  celui des postes similaires en terme de responsabilits, contraintes horaires, etc. i.e. proportionnellement aux exigences du poste. En gros il a les mmes opportunits de salaire, proportionnellement aux efforts dploys (c'est capillotract). On parlerait plus d' "galit mritocratique" je pense.

Il faut aussi faire attention, car si le poste n'est plus assez attractif, on risque d'avoir d'autres "sources de motivations".

----------


## Ryu2000

> Lquipe de scientifiques qui suit le programme compare les performances des recrues avec celles des hommes, dont elles partagent 50 % des entranements. Elle note par exemple que, si les soldats peuvent porter plus de poids, *les soldates rcuprent plus vite*. Pour les exercices de tir ou dorientation, *leurs rsultats se valent*. Pour ce qui est de lencadrement, *le vritable obstacle  la russite des femmes est... psychologique*.


Ouais ben a change pas ce que je dis les hommes restent des meilleurs soldats mme en Norvge.
Mais si certaines se battent pour essayer d'galer le niveau. 

En plus l il n'est question que d'entrainement...

Enfin bref, moi tout ce que je voulais dire c'est que globalement les femmes sont moins fortes que les hommes.
En mme temps on produit plus de testostrone qu'elles, donc c'est normal qu'on prennent plus de muscle puisque c'est anabolique comme hormone...

----------


## Zirak

Il arrive quand mme  surligner "leurs rsultats se valent" et  dire qu'il avait raison, que les hommes sont meilleurs que les femmes. 

Il est fort, il est trs fort...  ::roll::

----------


## ddoumeche

> D'aprs moi non c'est pas encore a.
> 
> Bon sinon mme si professionnellement elles pouvaient rellement faire ce qu'elles voulaient les blocages apparaissent ensuite dans la vie prive. Reste  tomber sur un mec qui accepte de faire sa part sur les tches mnagres et les gosses, de gagner moins que sa femme si celle-ci mne une carrire etc ...
> 
> Et inversement pour les femmes d'accepter d'avoir un homme qui gagne moins qu'elles et qui ne reproduise pas le vieux schma paternaliste.
> 
> Le sexisme est aussi intgr et reproduit du fait mme de beaucoup de femmes.
> 
> 'fin bref, la domination masculine, Bourdieu, toussa ...


L'oeuvre de Bourdieu n'est que la "reprise sophistique et trs partielle du marxisme-lninisme" selon J. Verds-Leroux. Trs sophistique c'est  voir, trs sophistique c'est certain. Indigeste mme, diront certains.

Au moins le bilan historique et idologique de Marx correspond  quelque chose, alors celui de Bourdieu n'est rien.
Au moins chez Durkheim a-t'on un semblant de dmonstration, alors que chez Bourdieu on a rien de tel sinon un discours idologique sur "la domination masculine/bourgeoise/intellectuelle/langagire"... ce qui logique car notre grand intellectuel dans sa lutte contre les ingalits et les moulins  vents .... confond souvent cause et effet.

Le rsultat de la mise sur pidestal de hros national ... est que nous sommes revenu 70 ans en arrire dans toute l'analyse et la rsolution des problmes sociaux. Et que celui qui a lu Bourdieu et est en dsaccord avec ce que je dis lve la main





> Etant un ancien de la maison, tu serais surpris par les nouveaux thtres d'opration  l'chelle mondiale et ses rpercussions :
> 
> http://www.leparisien.fr/magazine/gr...17-7096137.php
> _Norvge : ces femmes se battent pour intgrer les forces spciales - Le Parisien_


Des femmes forces spciales... On aura tout vu, ces cruches ne doutent de rien

----------


## boz74

> Tu peux remplacer l'entranement de sport par l'entranement intellectuel (rviser/faire des exercices/faire ses devoirs), par le fait de faire des heures supplmentaires, par le fait d'tre agrable, par le fait de s'investir, par le fait d'tre ponctuel, etc. etc.
> 
> Je bloque aussi sur "fabriquer des gagnants et des perdants", cela signifie quoi pour toi ?


Une comptition d'athltisme est remporte par un participant, dont on dit qu'il en est le gagnant. On peut voir ceux qui ne sont pas le gagnant de cette comptition comme en tant les perdants. Ces considrations nous loignent beaucoup du sujet.

Pour simplifier puisque tu as du mal  suivre : " galit en termes de statut socio-conomique" signifie "avoir des revenus comparables  temps de travail quivalent". C'est simplifi, car mme  revenus quivalents, certains auront plus de capacit que d'autres  en jouir, donc l'galit n'est mme pas encore complte.

Et personne ne veut  supprimer le mrite , il s'agit en ralit de diffrences d'opinion sur ce qui constitue le mrite. Tout le monde sera d'accord pour dire que quelqu'un qui travaille plus longtemps doit gagner plus. L'ide que quelqu'un qui a un travail plus dur doit gagner plus parait aussi relever  premire vue du bon sens, pourtant beaucoup la contesteront et, de fait, c'est exactement l'inverse qui se produit gnralement. Mme chose pour les mtiers risqus (dans l'ensemble ils gagnent moins).

Et les  comptences  ne pourront pas srieusement tre considres comme du mrite tant qu'elles seront aussi fortement corrles  l'origine sociale et aussi dcorrles de l'effort fourni.  qui veut-on faire croire que quelqu'un qui devient ministre le doive aux efforts fournis ? Qu'est-ce qui prouve qu'il a jamais fourni plus d'efforts que sa secrtaire ? Par consquent, a-t-il vraiment plus de  mrite  que n'importe quelle autre personne ?

La critique de l'  galit mritocratique  est essentiellement celle-l : c'est bien elle qui ne rcompense pas le mrite et au contraire permet la reproduction sociale, ce qui n'incite pas aux efforts.




> Il est normal qu'un poste comme celui de ministre, qui est un poste  haute responsabilit,  haute disponibilit, avec une exposition constante, thoriquement  haute qualification gagne plus que le citoyen lambda. Une galit de rsultat serait-ici une aberration.


L tu as arrt de dcrire les diffrentes positions qu'on peut dfendre et tu exposes simplement ton opinion. En particulier, l'ide qu'une haute qualification doive impliquer de plus hauts revenus est compltement idologique, puisqu'il est douteux que a corresponde  un plus grand mrite, et donc penser le contraire n'a rien de particulirement aberrant.




> Il faut aussi faire attention, car si le poste n'est plus assez attractif, on risque d'avoir d'autres "sources de motivations".


Qu'est-ce qui prouve que ce ne serait pas justement une trs bonne chose ?

----------


## Neckara

> Une comptition d'athltisme est remporte par un participant, dont on  dit qu'il en est le gagnant. On peut voir ceux qui ne sont pas le  gagnant de cette comptition comme en tant les perdants.


Bon, je sais que je suis con sur les bords, mais pas  ce point l quand mme  ::mouarf:: .

Je veux dire, du point de vu de la socit, c'est quoi "gagner", c'est quoi "perdre" ? C'est quoi un "gagnant", c'est quoi un "perdant" ? Celui qui est le plus heureux ? Celui qui gagne le plus ? Celui qui a une vie de famille remplie ? Celui qui a le plus d'influence ? Celui qui a le plus d'impacts positifs ? Celui qui reste optimiste ?

De plus "fabriquer des gagnants et des perdants", que sous-entend le verbe "fabriquer" ? Est-ce que tu ne ferais pas aussi la confusion entre "le gagnant de qqchose" et "un gagnant", comme si la personne avait un truc "en plus", de par son essence, comportement, ou autre, et se diffrencie alors des "perdants" ?


Tu dis (je paraphrase) qu'il n'est pas souhaitable que la socit "fabrique des gagnants et des perdants", or pour rpondre  cela, j'ai besoin de comprendre ce que tu entends par l.




> Pour simplifier puisque tu as du mal  suivre : " galit en termes de statut socio-conomique" signifie "avoir des revenus comparables  temps de travail quivalent".


Mais si je travaille, e.g. deux fois plus, j'ai alors un revenu deux fois plus lev, dans ce cas, il me semble difficile de parler d'galit de statut socio-conomique. Et l tu ne prends que la dimension conomique, et n'voque pas la dimension socitale, e.g. l'influence que je pourrais acqurir de par des activits annexes (e.g. bnvolat, politique locale, confrences).




> C'est simplifi, car mme  revenus quivalents


Attention, c'est  revenu horaire quivalents. Cependant,  revenu horaire quivalent, cela ne prend pas en compte les conditions et contraintes de travail, c'est quand mme une grande injustice.




> Et personne ne veut  supprimer le mrite , il s'agit en ralit de diffrences d'opinion sur ce qui constitue le mrite. Tout le monde sera d'accord pour dire que quelqu'un qui travaille plus longtemps doit gagner plus. L'ide que quelqu'un qui a un travail plus dur doit gagner plus parait aussi relever  premire vue du bon sens


Dans ce cas, il n'y a plus d'galit de rsultat.




> de fait, c'est exactement l'inverse qui se produit gnralement. Mme chose pour les mtiers risqus (dans l'ensemble ils gagnent moins).


Il ne faut pas oublier qu'il n'y a pas qu'un seul facteur qui entre en jeu, mais plusieurs qui jouent tous sur la rmunration.

Attention aussi, de fait, le mtier n'est pas directement rmunr au mrite, mais sur un principe d'offre et de demande. Dans la thorie, et encore de manire caricaturale, on considre que l'employ a une ide de ce qu'il mrite, i.e. du prix qu'il vaut, en fonction de l'activit. Ds lors, il peut se diriger vers l'activit qui lui semble la plus "rentable" au vu de ses critres personnels. Les variations dues  l'offre et la demande tant l pour inciter les personnes  venir dans les mtiers les moins attrayants et les inciter  ne pas venir dans les mtiers "complets", une sorte de manire de rpartir les "ressources humaines".





> Et les  comptences  ne pourront pas srieusement tre considres comme du mrite tant qu'elles seront aussi fortement corrles  l'origine sociale et aussi dcorrles de l'effort fourni.


Non, dire que les "comptences" (!= russite) sont dcorrles de l'effort fourni est compltement faux, au contraire. L'effort utile (i.e. entranement) est l'un des principaux dterminant du niveau de comptence et il est assez facile de rattraper des personnes "privilgies" (ge de dbut, prdispositions gntiques, accessibilit au matriel/espace d'entranement). Cependant,  des niveau extrmes (sportif haut niveau, musicien professionnel) il est presque impossible de rattraper son retard car les "privilgies" font un maximum d'efforts, et qu'on ne peut pas en faire "plus" pour les rattraper (cf Ericsson).

En gros, sur une autoroute, tu peux facilement rattraper une voiture qui va  80km/h, mais trs difficilement pour une voiture qui va  280km/h. Il ne faut pas faire l'erreur aussi de penser que les personnes "comptentes", parce qu'elles taient privilgies, n'ont pas fait d'efforts, ou ont fait moins d'efforts. On ne peut pas ignorer et nier ces efforts. Il n'est pas possible d'atteindre certains niveau de comptences sans efforts, ni entranement. C'est juste que tu ne pourras pas les rattraper, mme avec toute l'aide sociale que tu veux. Par contre de manire absolu, cela ne t'empche pas d'obtenir un trs bon niveau de comptence. Donc si, il y a quand mme une bonne part de mrite.



Pour l'origine sociale, j'aimerais tout de mme rappeler qu'il existe une multitude d'actions sociales pour aider et les surpasser. Il peut en effet y avoir une corrlation entre "comptences" et "situations sociale", mais je ne pense pas que la relation de causalit soit vraiment forte. Plutt que les "comptences" et l'origine sociale, sont tous deux consquences d'une mme cause : la culture familiale qui se transmet hrditairement. Il y a des familles qui ont une culture de la perfection (e.g. certains Japonais ?), d'autres qui ont une culture de la connaissance et de l'amlioration (e.g. certains juifs ?), d'autres familles qui n'hsitent pas  se sacrifier pour leurs enfants, je pense que a aide et qu'en  peine quelques gnrations ces familles sont capables de se "sortir de la merde"/rebondir. D'autres familles, et on le voit dans les coles, ont des enfants "poupes", n'ont rien  foutre de l'cole (ou de ce que fait leur enfant  l'cole), remettent en cause l'autorit de l'enseignant ou l'autorit en gnral... a aide pas.

De faon automatique, s'il y a des cultures familiales "plus  efficaces" (sur le critre de l'acquisition de la comptence), et si la  "comptence" est une des causes de la russite (mais pas ncessairement  la seule), les cultures "plus efficace" vont avoir tendance  monter, et  les "moins efficace"  descendre au fils des gnrations, ce qui peut  en parti expliquer les corrlations qu'on peut observer. Et attention,  cela ne retire rien au libre arbitre, aux actions effectues (ou non),  et donc au mrite.

Ceux qui ont des mauvaises notes, c'est bien souvent du fait de leur comportement en classe. Quand tu es au fond de la classe, que tu n'coutes pas, que tu ne cherche pas  comprendre, que tu n'essayes pas de faire les exercices, que tu ne poses pas de questions, que tu refuses l'aide de l'enseignant, et bien t'as une mauvaise note, quelque soit ton origine sociale. Et mme avec des notes "moyennes" au lyce, cela n'empche pas d'exceller au suprieur sachant que, l, nombre de jeunes (1/3 ?) quittent leur famille pour vivre dans un appartement, qu'on a les APL, et les bourses, parfois des stages, et la possibilit d'avoir un petit job d't. J'ai fais l'exprience, et le calcul, en un mois j'arrive  dpenser moins que ce que je gagnerais avec un chelon 7 et les APL. Russir est possible, pas toujours facile, je le concde.


Attention, ce n'est qu'une hypothse personnelle, qui me semble juste cohrente de part mon exprience vcue, rien de plus. Je n'ai pas connaissances d'tudes  ce sujet, et j'aimerais viter de lancer le dbat dans cette direction... aussi pour viter certaines gnralisations de comptoirs de la part de certaines personnes.





> qui veut-on faire croire que quelqu'un qui devient ministre le doive aux efforts fournis ?


Nan, mais tu veux faire croire  qui qu'un ministre est comptent ?  ::cfou:: . </troll>

Ce n'est pas vraiment bien de prendre un exemple pour le gnraliser. De mme, je n'ai pas dit que le systme actuel est parfait, ni mme qu'il est mritocratique.






> La critique de l'  galit mritocratique  est essentiellement celle-l : c'est bien elle qui ne rcompense pas le mrite et au contraire permet la reproduction sociale, ce qui n'incite pas aux efforts.


Pour viter toute reproduction sociale, il faudrait enlever les enfants  leur parents, je pense que cette solution est exclue. La reproduction sociale n'est pas une fatalit et on peut s'en sortir, elle n'est pas incompatible avec des efforts et du mrite. Ma famille n'est partie de rien il y a  peine quelques gnrations, et chacune des gnrations n'a eu de cesse de monter, toujours plus haut. D'ailleurs je ne sais pas s'il a t tabli si la "reproduction sociale" tait li  une causalit ou une simple corrlation.

Sachant que, attention, ce n'est pas parce qu'il y a reproduction sociale qu'il n'y a pas une galit des chances. En effet, fils de X, je peux devenir X, pas ncessairement parce que j'ai moins de chances de russir ailleurs, mais juste parce que j'ai vu mes parents faire le mtier de X, que j'en ai une bonne image, et que je veux continuer l'activit familiale. Se pose aussi la question de qu'est-ce que "russir", chacun  des visions diffrentes de la russite. Donc il faut aussi nuancer les rsultats de la reproduction sociale par rapport  cela.

En revanche, il y a certaines personnes qui s'en servent pour externaliser et excuser leur propres checs. Plutt de se remettre en cause, de comprendre pourquoi ils ont chou, puis de s'amliorer, ils accusent le monde et leur environnement. Ils ralisent ainsi eux-mme leur propre prophtie auto-ralisatrice.

Bref, il faudrait pouvoir prendre en compte tout cela avant de vraiment se prononcer. Je serais intellectuellement curieux de ce qu'il en est exactement en France par rapport  cela.


Dire que l'galit mritocratique ne rcompense pas le mrite est un contre-sens. Une galit mritocratique qui ne rcompense pas le mrite est une galit mal implmente. Sachant que l'une des conditions du mrite, est une galit des chances. Et c'est au nom de cette galit des chances qu'on a tant de choses, une scolarit presque gratuite, des APLs, le CROUS, les bourses, etc.




> En particulier, l'ide qu'une haute qualification doive impliquer de plus hauts revenus est compltement idologique, puisqu'il est douteux que a corresponde  un plus grand mrite


Pourquoi serait-il douteux ? Il a fallu y arriver  cette "haute qualification", et il faudra s'y maintenir. Ce sont des efforts, et donc un mrite. Mais comme je le dis, ce n'est pas l'unique facteur.





> Qu'est-ce qui prouve que ce ne serait pas justement une trs bonne chose ?


C'tait un sous-entendu  la corruption et  quelques illumins.

De manire gnrale et caricatural, plus une personne a de fortes convictions, plus elle est motive, et moins elle est nuance. C'est le risque de voir une remonte de certains groupes extrmes. Bon, il va y avoir d'autres phnomnes qui vont srement entrer en jeu, mais il faut quand mme se mfier.

EDIT : Les gars, soyez cool avec les -1, surtout sur des posts corrects et arguments.
Aprs on va croire que les -1 viennent de moi et je vais me faire taper  ::cry::

----------


## Madmac

> Moi ce que je comprends pas c'est qu'on donne une tribune pour discuter et on vire le mec qui dit ce qu'il pense tout en restant correct.
> 
> Peu importe nos avis sur la question, ya franchement rien de blessant dans ce qu'il dit, il ne cite personne. C'est pas insultant fin je sais pas.
> 
> Vive la dictature de la pense unique.


Le type a t vir pour avoir nonc une vrit drangeante: Les hommes prfrent la techno et les femmes prfrent le rapport avec des gens. Je ne vois pas ce qui est tonnant que l'on en parle.

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)Des femmes forces spciales... On aura tout vu, ces cruches ne doutent de rien


http://www.francetvinfo.fr/replay-ra...s_1785247.html

Sans tricher, hein, les 17 autres ont gicl(aisni qu'une proportion trs forte de messieurs, c'est le principe d'une selection)..... Quand j'tais au service militaire en 1999, un dtachement a t faire un stage en Estonie. Dans une unit de combat d'infanterie. Il y avait une jeune femme. Qui faisait, d'aprs le chef quand il est revenu, "tout ce que les hommes faisaient. tout. je ne croyais pas a possible".

Pour des raisons de statistiques de condition physique, il y aura toujours plus d'hommes que de femmes dans ces postes l, mais il est parfaitement possible pour certaines femmes d'y trouver leur place. Ca n'en fait pas des cruches.

----------


## RyzenOC

Pourquoi on se proccupe autant des femmes et pas des personnes de couleurs de couleurs ?

Le gouvernement peut sourire, belle victoire d'avoir embauch 50% de femmes.... mais 0% de noirs.



Cette exemple montre bien l'absurdit de cette polmique, vouloir embaucher plus de femmes se fera obligatoirement au prix d'une autre discrimination.
Et puis pourquoi y'a pas d'homosexuel aussi ?

----------


## Jon Shannow

C'est con de mettre une photo qui contredit tes propos... Sur la 2me ligne, entre Macron et Coullomb, il y a une femme noire !  ::ptdr::

----------


## RyzenOC

> C'est con de mettre une photo qui contredit tes propos... Sur la 2me ligne, entre Macron et Coullomb, il y a une femme noire !


exact mille excuse, il y'a 1 noir... ouf les apparences sont sauf ! on passe de 0%  4% de personnes de couleurs !

----------


## Neckara

> exact mille excuse, il y'a 1 noir... ouf les apparences sont sauf ! on passe de 0%  *4%* de personnes de couleurs !


D'aprs Wikipdia :



> Selon les diffrentes estimations ils reprsenteraient *entre 3 % et 8 %* de la population franaise (DOM-TOM inclus)

----------


## Ryu2000

> Pourquoi on se proccupe autant des femmes et pas des personnes de couleurs de couleurs ?


C'est nul comme raisonnement, c'est exactement comme la blague "Je suis outr par le fait qu'il n'y ait pas assez de femmes noires pour jouer les soldats Allemands dans les films sur la seconde guerre mondiale !".

Il faut regarder que les comptences et c'est tout :
Est-ce que t'es compltement incomptent en politique, est-ce que tu n'y comprend rien, mais que t'es  fond dans les valeurs rpublicaines ?
Oui ?
Dans ce cas tu feras un excellent ministre !

On s'en fout de ton sexe, de ton ge, de tes origines, de tes handicaps, de tes cheveux, de ton orientation sexuelle, l'important c'est d'tre nul et corrompu et tu pourras devenir ministre.
C'est pas parce que tu prends une femme, ou une personne originaire d'Afrique, qu'elle fera mieux qu'un homme blanc.
Bon aprs a fait de la diversit.

Le truc marrant c'est que les minorits sont utilis pour faire passer les lois impopulaire.
Comme El Khomri, elle y est pour rien dans la loi de travail, a vient de l'UE et de Macron.
Najat Vallaud-Belkacem qu'a du faire de la merde dans l'ducation nationale j'imagine.
Je sais plus pour Rama Yade et Rachida Dati, mais il doit bien y avoir des trucs.
Au final les ministres sont des fusibles qui doivent exploser pour sauver le prsident.
Donc homme, femme, blanc, noir, a change rien.




> Il arrive quand mme  surligner "leurs rsultats se valent" et  dire qu'il avait raison, que les hommes sont meilleurs que les femmes.


Elles portent moins lourd (-)Elles sont lgrement plus endurante (+)En orientation c'est plus ou moins la mme chose (=)Elles chouent en encadrement (---)
Dans l'ensemble c'est un peu moins bien.

De toute faon on s'en fout, l'arme attirera toujours peu de femmes.
Aprs si la minorit de femmes qui rejoignent l'arme s'en sortent bien, tant mieux pour elles.

----------


## Glutinus

> Le type a t vir pour avoir nonc une vrit drangeante: Les hommes prfrent la techno et les femmes prfrent le rapport avec des gens.


Non. On nous ment. Les hommes prfrent la techno et les femmes prfrent Calogero et Notre-Dame de Paris.

ACIIIIIIID forever !
 ::dehors::

----------


## Marco46

> L'oeuvre de Bourdieu n'est que la "reprise sophistique et trs partielle du marxisme-lninisme" selon J. Verds-Leroux. Trs sophistique c'est  voir, trs sophistique c'est certain. Indigeste mme, diront certains.
> 
> Au moins le bilan historique et idologique de Marx correspond  quelque chose, alors celui de Bourdieu n'est rien.
> Au moins chez Durkheim a-t'on un semblant de dmonstration, alors que chez Bourdieu on a rien de tel sinon un discours idologique sur "la domination masculine/bourgeoise/intellectuelle/langagire"... ce qui logique car notre grand intellectuel dans sa lutte contre les ingalits et les moulins  vents .... confond souvent cause et effet.
> 
> Le rsultat de la mise sur pidestal de hros national ... est que nous sommes revenu 70 ans en arrire dans toute l'analyse et la rsolution des problmes sociaux. Et que celui qui a lu Bourdieu et est en dsaccord avec ce que je dis lve la main


La haine de cette femme envers Bourdieu est pour le moins suspecte. Sans parler du fait qu'ils ont t proches et ont longuement travaills ensemble. Sans parler du fait que toute son oeuvre ressemble a une sorte d'inquisition ...

Bref pas trs crdible comme tmoin  charge.

----------


## Bubu017

> [*]Elles chouent en encadrement (---)
> .


Est-ce vraiment parce-qu'elles sont plus nulles ou que les militaires sont trop macho pour obir sans problme  une femme ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Est-ce vraiment parce-qu'elles sont plus nulles ou que les militaires sont trop macho pour obir sans problme  une femme ?


Apparemment c'est psychologiquement qu'elles ont du mal.
En rgle gnral les hommes adorent se soumettre  une femme, non ? (c'est comme le mariage un peu)

Ou alors j'ai mal interprt la citation et ce sont les hommes qui ont du mal  se faire diriger par une femme, mais ce serait super bizarre quand mme...
Dommage j'ai dj fais la blague d'tre en dessous et l a aurait mieux march, vu qu'on parle de hirarchie...

Dans les entreprises il y a des femmes chefs qui savent se faire respecter. (dans le sens o elle dirige et tose pas ramener ta gueule)

----------


## deathman8683

Tout a n'est qu'une question politique, actuellement on est dans la mritocratie (inhrente au capitalisme) et le proltariat (les travailleurs) veut dtruire tout a pour dfendre ses valeurs en suivant les ides Marxistes (entre autre l'impossibilit pour la noblesse de se servir de ses biens pour dominer). Il faut quand mme se dire que le communisme c'est effectivement tous gaux mais au prix d'une rduction de la libert et il faut tre prt  partager et  renoncer  des rcompenses pour l'effort. galit ou libert il faut choisir, il est galement remarquable que le capitalisme finit aussi par dtruire les liberts individuelles. La libert ne serait donc qu'un idal ? 

Il est bon, voir vital, d'avoir des idaux, tant qu'on ne les atteint jamais vraiment.
Personnellement je prfre tre second  quelque chose que premier, vouloir tre premier est plus agrable que ne pas vouloir tre second puis a augmente les chances de se surpasser  :;): 
Il faut avoir des ides tranches pour faire bouger les choses _le plus efficacement possible_ mais vu qu'on a chacun ses valeurs propres (_vu qu'on n'est pas gaux_) forcement la politique n'est qu'un pendule. Le mieux qu'on puisse esprer est une moyenne nulle  ::lol:: 

Pour rsum : N'oublions pas les nuances (comme d'autres l'ont dj dit) mme si c'est plus dur que de se rfugier dans une cole de pense. En faite la nuance (comme la logique) n'est peut tre mme pas dans les attributions de l'tre humain ? Elle ferait donc aussi partie des idaux  viser sans tre trop prcis (en tout cas pour des gens qui aiment se masturber le cerveau pour d'autres raisons que le profit personnel)  ::): 

Soyons tous libres et gaux ! (c'est impossible mais vu que j'aimerai que a le soit je le crie quand mme ^^)





> Est-ce vraiment parce-qu'elles sont plus nulles ou que les militaires sont trop macho pour obir sans problme  une femme ?


Bah,  l'arme si tu n'obis pas  ton suprieur, que a soit un homme ou une femme tu es de corve de patates. Il peut aussi tre nervant pour certains d'obir  un plus jeune,  un plus petit,  un plus sombre/plus clair,  un moche,  un non charismatique,  un con mais ils n'ont pas leur place dans l'arme. On y va pour obir ^^

----------


## Neckara

> Il faut quand mme se dire que le communisme c'est effectivement tous gaux []


Mais certains plus que d'autres, comme on dit.  ::aie:: 

Aprs, il faut aussi voir de quelle galit on parle. De ce que je crois savoir, il me semble qu'ils visent plus une galit de rsultats.

----------


## ManusDei

> Bah,  l'arme si tu n'obis pas  ton suprieur, que a soit un homme ou une femme tu es de corve de patates. Il peut aussi tre nervant pour certains d'obir  un plus jeune,  un plus petit,  un plus sombre/plus clair,  un moche,  un non charismatique,  un con mais ils n'ont pas leur place dans l'arme. On y va pour obir ^^


Sauf que rien que a c'est une preuve d'chec pour le suprieur. Car si la personne ne t'obit pas tu dois passer par ton suprieur.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Car si la personne ne t'obit pas tu dois passer par ton suprieur.


 l'arme ils respectent la hirarchie c'est quasi impossible que personne n'obisse  un suprieur.
Mme si il est petit, con et non charismatique.

----------


## Ryu2000

Parce qu'elles jouent pour s'amuser et pas pour gagner :
Pourquoi les hommes sont meilleurs au Scrabble que les femmes
_D'aprs les scientifiques, cette domination des hommes au Scrabble n'est pas lie  une diffrence de talents inne entre les deux sexes._

Quand elles n'ont pas le plus gros salaire, c'est elles qui loupent le travail en priorit :
L'absentisme des femmes en entreprise est 50% plus lev que celui des hommes et on sait pourquoi
_Ravages de la flemmingite aige sur la productivit des entreprises? Si seulement... La ralit est moins glamour. "Avec le nombre de femmes peu qualifies, le taux de femmes  mi-temps, dont le salaire sert d'appoint, ce sont elles qui s'absentent en premier ds qu'il y a un problme, comme un enfant malade", dcrypte Aline Aubertin, prsidente de l'Association franaise des femmes ingnieurs, et directrice des achats monde chez GE Healthcare._

----------


## Neckara

Ryu2000 (et a ne vaut pas que pour lui), si tu veux nous prouver quelque chose, sort-nous une tude scientifique, ou mieux une mta-tude, pas un article de presse !


Je crois aussi que tout a dj t dit, et si on s'arrtait l pour cette fois ?

----------


## BenoitM

> Ryu2000 (et a ne vaut pas que pour lui), si tu veux nous prouver quelque chose, sort-nous une tude scientifique, ou mieux une mta-tude, pas un article de presse !
> 
> 
> Je crois aussi que tout a dj t dit, et si on s'arrtait l pour cette fois ?


Il veut dire quelque chose?
A part tap des liens ... il n'y a aucun commentaire...

----------


## Ryu2000

C'tait parce que des nouvelles news qui parlent de la diffrence homme/femme viennent de sortir.
Je suis tomb dessus par hasard et je me suis dis que c'tait en lien avec les ingalits de genre.

Je voudrais prouver que rien n'est impossible pour les femmes, que toutes les portes leur sont ouvertes, qu'aujourd'hui il n'y a pas de frein, mais j'ai pas d'article sous la main...

----------


## Bubu017

> Quand elles n'ont pas le plus gros salaire, c'est elles qui loupent le travail en priorit :
> L'absentisme des femmes en entreprise est 50% plus lev que celui des hommes et on sait pourquoi
> _Ravages de la flemmingite aige sur la productivit des entreprises? Si seulement... La ralit est moins glamour. "Avec le nombre de femmes peu qualifies, le taux de femmes  mi-temps, dont le salaire sert d'appoint, ce sont elles qui s'absentent en premier ds qu'il y a un problme, comme un enfant malade", dcrypte Aline Aubertin, prsidente de l'Association franaise des femmes ingnieurs, et directrice des achats monde chez GE Healthcare._


Malheureusement a ce n'est pas forcment de leur fait ou de celui de leur conjoint (qui pour certains ont besoin d'un bon coup de pied au cul). Dans une de mes anciennes boites il y avait des jours enfants malades que pour les femmes. a avait rl pour que les hommes y aient droit aussi, la rponse a t : si vous nous faites chier on les supprime, soit a reste comme a, soit vous n'avez plus rien.

----------


## Zirak

> Je voudrais prouver que rien n'est impossible pour les femmes, que toutes les portes leur sont ouvertes, qu'aujourd'hui il n'y a pas de frein, mais j'ai pas d'article sous la main...


Si tu ne trouves aucune tude / article  ce propos, c'est peut-tre parce que finalement, c'est faux, et qu'il reste des diffrences de traitements entre hommes et femmes (pas partout, ni chez tout le monde, mais a existe), enfin je dis a, je dis rien...

----------


## Neckara

> Envoy par Ryu2000
> 
> Je voudrais prouver que rien n'est impossible pour les femmes, que  toutes les portes leur sont ouvertes, qu'aujourd'hui il n'y a pas de  frein, mais j'ai pas d'article sous la main...
> 
> 
> Si tu ne trouves aucune tude / article  ce propos, c'est peut-tre parce que finalement, c'est faux, et qu'il reste des diffrences de traitements entre hommes et femmes (pas partout, ni chez tout le monde, mais a existe), enfin je dis a, je dis rien...


Non, et non.

Il est trs difficile, voire parfois impossible de prouver l'inexistence. Ce n'est donc pas  Ryu2000 de prouver linexistence de tels freins, mais  ceux qui affirment l'existence de ces freins de le prouver, de prciser la nature de ce frein et de son impact. Ce n'est qu' ce moment l que Ryu2000 pourra les contre-dire soit en pointant les limites de l'tude, soit avec une tude contradictoire. 

Ryu2000, tu ne peux dire qu'il n'existe pas de freins, tu ne peux le savoir. En revanche, tu peux dire qu' priori, tu n'as aucune raison de penser qu'il existe de tel freins, ou que tu n'as connaissance d'aucun frein de ce genre.

----------


## BenoitM

> Non, et non.
> 
> Il est trs difficile, voire parfois impossible de prouver l'inexistence. Ce n'est donc pas  Ryu2000 de prouver linexistence de tels freins, mais  ceux qui affirment l'existence de ces freins de le prouver, de prciser la nature de ce frein et de son impact. Ce n'est qu' ce moment l que Ryu2000 pourra les contre-dire soit en pointant les limites de l'tude, soit avec une tude contradictoire. 
> 
> Ryu2000, tu ne peux dire qu'il n'existe pas de freins, tu ne peux le savoir. En revanche, tu peux dire qu' priori, tu n'as aucune raison de penser qu'il existe de tel freins, ou que tu n'as connaissance d'aucun frein de ce genre.


A part qu'il existe plein de rapport sur les diffrences entre homme/femme au niveau des carrires et que c'est mme lui qui les indiques  ::roll:: 

Donc je ne comprend pas ce qu'il faut dmontrer

----------


## Jon Shannow

> A part qu'il existe plein de rapport sur les diffrences entre homme/femme au niveau des carrires et que c'est mme lui qui les indiques 
> 
> Donc je ne comprend pas ce qu'il faut dmontrer


Ce n'est parce que le parcours de carrire est ingal entre les hommes et les femmes  dans tous les domaines, que a explique l'absence ou la moindre reprsentativit des femmes dans certains secteurs.

Si tu prends la comptabilit, par exemple. Il y a plus de femmes comptables que d'hommes, par contre si tu prends les experts comptables, l, il y a plus d'hommes que de femmes. (http://www.femmes-experts-comptables...omme-femme.pdf)

Donc, ce n'est pas la carrire qui freine le choix des femmes vers certains secteurs. Sinon, il n'y aurait pas de femmes comptables !

----------


## BenoitM

> Ce n'est parce que le parcours de carrire est ingal entre les hommes et les femmes  dans tous les domaines, que a explique l'absence ou la moindre reprsentativit des femmes dans certains secteurs.
> 
> Si tu prends la comptabilit, par exemple. Il y a plus de femmes comptables que d'hommes, par contre si tu prends les experts comptables, l, il y a plus d'hommes que de femmes. (http://www.femmes-experts-comptables...omme-femme.pdf)
> 
> Donc, ce n'est pas la carrire qui freine le choix des femmes vers certains secteurs. Sinon, il n'y aurait pas de femmes comptables !


C'est quoi la question?

----------


## Ryu2000

> A part qu'il existe plein de rapport sur les diffrences entre homme/femme au niveau des carrires


Oui, mais si une fille veut faire des tudes pousser elle peut.
Si elle est carririste elle peut grimper les chelons et finir au sommet.
 une poque les portes taient clairement ferm (une femme ne pouvait pas tre scientifique ou prof), certaines ont du magouiller un peu (comme se faire passer pour un homme) pour pouvoir faire ce qu'elles voulaient faire.

a commence :
List of women CEOs of Fortune 500 companies

Aprs vous dites que la socit a tendance  limiter l'ambition des femmes, mais ce n'est pas dit.
Maintenant on met des femmes fortes partout.

Vu qu'aujourd'hui  on a cette vague de fminisme ultra prsente partout.
J'ai plus envie de m'intresser  celle qui souhaitent tre mre au foyer. (j'ai toujours aim ceux qui allaient dans le contre sens du courant principal)
C'est une autre vague du fminisme, elles sont plus maternelles.

Il y a un pisode comme a dans Les Simpson, avec Marge qui est devenu mre et une ancienne copine devenu grande journaliste.

----------


## Marco46

> une poque les portes taient clairement ferm (une femme ne pouvait pas tre scientifique ou prof),


De quelle poque tu parles  ::koi:: 




> certaines ont du magouiller un peu (comme se faire passer pour un homme) pour pouvoir faire ce qu'elles voulaient faire.


Ah ouai rien que a ...




> Aprs vous dites que la socit a tendance  limiter l'ambition des femmes, mais ce n'est pas dit.
> Maintenant on met des femmes fortes partout.


T'as un problme avec les grosses ?




> Vu qu'aujourd'hui  on a cette vague de fminisme ultra prsente partout.
> J'ai plus envie de m'intresser  celle qui souhaitent tre mre au foyer. (j'ai toujours aim ceux qui allaient dans le contre sens du courant principal)
> C'est une autre vague du fminisme, elles sont plus maternelles.
> 
> Il y a un pisode comme a dans Les Simpson, avec Marge qui est devenu mre et une ancienne copine devenu grande journaliste.


Tu es un rebelle faon Zemmour quoi ... Zemmour se trouve trs rebelle ! a serait  mourir de rire si c'tait pas  pleurer mbon ...

----------


## Invit

> mais  ceux qui affirment l'existence de ces freins de le prouver, de prciser la nature de ce frein et de son impact.


C'est--dire que l'autre hypothse,  savoir les diffrences biologiques, ne peut pas non plus tre prouve. Or, selon cette hypothse, le frein culturel est directement la consquence du dterminisme biologique ! Il faudrait donc prouver la non-existence du dterminisme biologique pour prouver qu'il s'agit bien d'un frein culturel 'artificiel'. Et comme on ne peut pas prouver la non-existence... Y'a un mot pour ce paradoxe ?

----------


## Zirak

> Non, et non.
> 
> Il est trs difficile, voire parfois impossible de prouver l'inexistence. Ce n'est donc pas  Ryu2000 de prouver linexistence de tels freins, mais  ceux qui affirment l'existence de ces freins de le prouver, de prciser la nature de ce frein et de son impact. Ce n'est qu' ce moment l que Ryu2000 pourra les contre-dire soit en pointant les limites de l'tude, soit avec une tude contradictoire. 
> 
> Ryu2000, tu ne peux dire qu'il n'existe pas de freins, tu ne peux le savoir. En revanche, tu peux dire qu' priori, tu n'as aucune raison de penser qu'il existe de tel freins, ou que tu n'as connaissance d'aucun frein de ce genre.


Du coup faut faire quoi ? Ressortir 10 ou 20 ans d'tudes qui montrent que les femmes sont moins payes, qu'elles ont moins accs aux postes  hautes responsabilits, que parfois, pour avoir une location, on leur propose de s'arranger "en nature", et tout le tintouin dont on a dj caus sur 10 pages ? 

Alors bien sr que ce n'est pas systmatique dans toutes les entreprises, et que des femmes s'en sortent trs bien, mais bon, ce n'est pas comme si on avait des tudes et des reportages montrant ces disparits 150 fois par an... 

Alors vous tes bien gentils avec vos faons de "dbattre sainement", mais au bout d'un moment, pour dbattre sainement, il faut surtout arrter de se cacher derrire des principes thoriques, et laisser tomber toute cette mauvaise foi...  

C'est comme toutes les discriminations lies  l'ge,  l'orientation sexuelle, aux origines de la personne, etc etc, je ne vois mme pas comment vous pouvez imaginer 2mn que cela n'existe vraiment pas du tout. Il y a des plaintes et surtout des condamnations tous les ans.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> C'est quoi la question?


Aucune question. C'est une rponse  ceux qui pensent que s'il y a moins de femmes dans le secteur IT c'est en grande partie parce qu'il y a des ingalits de carrire entre hommes et femmes. L'exemple de la comptabilit montre que ces ingalits (car elles existent, hlas) ne peuvent pas,  elles seules, expliquer cette faible reprsentativit des personnes du beau sexe...

Aujourd'hui les femmes ont accs  toutes les formations, et les ingalits de salaires et de carrires sont dans tous les domaines. Donc, le pourquoi les femmes sont moins attires vers les mtiers de l'IT se trouve ailleurs. Personnellement, je pense que c'est en partie gntique. C'est MON avis.

----------


## Ryu2000

> De quelle poque tu parles


Je sais plus faudrait que je trouve les noms...
Je vais essayer de chercher a, quand je serais chez moi.

Mais sinon :
Place des femmes en sciences - Rvolution scientifique des xvie et xviie sicles



> En 1673, en rponse au biais culturel de l'poque, Franois Poullain de La Barre fait paratre anonymement De l'galit des deux sexes, discours physique et moral o l'on voit l'importance de se dfaire des prjugez. Il y dnonce l'injustice du traitement rserv aux femmes, soutient qu'*il faut leur permettre de suivre les mmes tudes que les hommes et qu'il faut leur ouvrir toutes les carrires*, y compris scientifiques. On lui doit la clbre formule l'esprit n'a point de sexe.


Donc apparemment au 17ieme sicle toutes les carrires n'taient pas ouverte aux femmes (bon aprs a dpend des pays).




> Ressortir 10 ou 20 ans d'tudes qui montrent que les femmes sont moins payes


Dans mon entreprise nous sommes tous sur un pied d'galit, on gagne tous le minimum ^^
Srieusement il n'y a pas de diffrences entre les salaires.

----------


## BenoitM

> Aucune question. C'est une rponse  ceux qui pensent que s'il y a moins de femmes dans le secteur IT c'est en grande partie parce qu'il y a des ingalits de carrire entre hommes et femmes. L'exemple de la comptabilit montre que ces ingalits (car elles existent, hlas) ne peuvent pas,  elles seules, expliquer cette faible reprsentativit des personnes du beau sexe...
> 
> Aujourd'hui les femmes ont accs  toutes les formations, et les ingalits de salaires et de carrires sont dans tous les domaines. Donc, le pourquoi les femmes sont moins attires vers les mtiers de l'IT se trouve ailleurs. Personnellement, je pense que c'est en partie gntique. C'est MON avis.


Parce que l'IT a(vait) une mauvaise rputation? Geek binoclard? 
Qu'on pousse les filles vers d'autres carrires.
Que les mentalits changent moins vite que les lois




> Donc apparemment au 17ieme sicle toutes les carrires n'taient pas ouverte aux femmes (bon aprs a dpend des pays).


Pas besoin de remonter si loin.
Le droit de vote des femmes ne remonte pas si loin.
La possibilit aux femmes d'avoir un salaire et un compte bancaire non plus
Un peu d'histoire parce que ca semble manquer  certains 
https://www.scienceshumaines.com/chr..._fr_14412.html
http://www.liberation.fr/france/2015...banque_1347300

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Parce que l'IT a(vait) une mauvaise rputation? Geek binoclard? 
> Qu'on pousse les filles vers d'autres carrires.
> Que les mentalits changent moins vite que les lois


Que leurs gnes ne les entranent pas vers ces mtiers ...  :;): 
Je pense que c'est un ensemble. Et en rfuter un parce qu'il ne va pas dans le sens que l'on veut, n'est pas honnte.

----------


## Neckara

> A part qu'il existe plein de rapport sur les diffrences entre homme/femme au niveau des carrires et que c'est mme lui qui les indiques


L'existence de diffrence (consquence) n'est pas la preuve de l'existence de freins (cause).

En gros A => B et B vrai ne signifie pas que A est vrai.




> C'est--dire que l'autre hypothse,  savoir les diffrences biologiques, ne peut pas non plus tre prouve.


Le fait qu'il existe des diffrences biologiques sont prouves depuis longtemps. L'influence de ces diffrences sur les rsultats constats est un peu plus difficile  qualifier, mais permet d'avoir des premires hypothses.




> Or, selon cette hypothse, le frein culturel est directement la consquence du dterminisme biologique !


Je ne suis pas sr que, dans ce cadre, cela soit qualifi de "frein".




> Il faudrait donc prouver la non-existence du dterminisme biologique pour prouver qu'il s'agit bien d'un frein culturel 'artificiel'. Et comme on ne peut pas prouver la non-existence... Y'a un mot pour ce paradoxe ?


Un faux dilemme.

Une autre option existe : il n'y a ni dterminisme biologique, ni frein culturel "artificiel". Ce n'est pas parce que tu prouveras que cela n'est pas du  un dterminisme biologique que cela serait la preuve qu'il existe un frein culturel "artificiel".





> Du coup faut faire quoi ? Ressortir 10 ou 20 ans d'tudes qui montrent que les femmes sont moins payes, qu'elles ont moins accs aux postes  hautes responsabilits.
> [...]
> Alors bien sr que ce n'est pas systmatique dans toutes les  entreprises, et que des femmes s'en sortent trs bien, mais bon, ce  n'est pas comme si on avait des tudes et des reportages montrant ces  disparits 150 fois par an...


Consquence n'est pas preuve de la cause...




> [...] et tout le tintouin dont on a dj caus sur 10 pages ?


Dans ce cas vous choisissez une seule tude, la plus pertinente et la proposez ici. Une seule preuve valide suffit  prouver l'existence.




> C'est comme toutes les discriminations lies   l'ge,  l'orientation sexuelle, aux origines de la personne, etc etc,  je ne vois mme pas comment vous pouvez imaginer 2mn que cela n'existe  vraiment pas du tout.


O ai-je dit que cela n'existait "vraiment pas du tout"  ????




> Il y a des plaintes et surtout des condamnations  tous les ans.


Le fait qu'il y ai des plaintes n'est pas preuve du dlit, et le fait qu'il y ai des condamnations n'est pas preuve que cela serait "socital". Seule une tude a un tel pouvoir.




> Alors vous tes bien gentils avec vos faons de "dbattre sainement", mais au bout d'un moment, pour dbattre sainement, il faut surtout arrter de se cacher derrire des principes thoriques, et laisser tomber toute cette mauvaise foi...


On peut aussi laisser tomber toute logique, c'est sur que le dbat ira loin avec a... un peu trop peut-tre.


Vous prfrez srement passer 30 pages  rpondre aux premiers lien trouvs par hasard sur Internet, dbattre  coup de "oui", "non", "oui", "non", "oui", "t'as tord"... c'est trs constructif. Est-ce que vous comprenez au moins que si ce n'est pas  lui de prouver l'inexistence, cela signifie qu'il peut arrter de poster n'importe quoi, et qu'on peut commencer  avoir une discussion un peu plus intelligente ?

----------


## Invit

> Le fait qu'il existe des diffrences biologiques sont prouves depuis longtemps. *L'influence de ces diffrences sur les rsultats constats est un peu plus difficile  qualifier*, mais permet d'avoir des premires hypothses.


Vraiment des premires hypothses alors. Parce qu'on ne connat qu'une partie des diffrences.




> Je ne suis pas sr que, dans ce cadre, cela soit qualifi de "frein".


Prcise. Qu'est-ce que tu appelles "frein" alors ?





> Une autre option existe : il n'y a ni dterminisme biologique, ni frein culturel "artificiel". Ce n'est pas parce que tu prouveras que cela n'est pas du  un dterminisme biologique que cela serait la preuve qu'il existe un frein culturel "artificiel".


D'accord. Quoi d'autre alors ? Puisque la consquence est l, c'est qu'il y a bien une cause.

----------


## Zirak

> Aujourd'hui les femmes ont accs  toutes les formations, et les ingalits de salaires et de carrires sont dans tous les domaines. Donc, le pourquoi les femmes sont moins attires vers les mtiers de l'IT se trouve ailleurs. Personnellement, je pense que c'est en partie gntique. C'est MON avis.


Encore une fois, si c'tait gntique, je vais reposer pour la 4me ou 5 me fois la mme question  laquelle tous les "pro-gnticiens" n'ont pas pu / voulu rpondre :

Si c'est gntique, comment expliquez-vous que ce mtier tait majoritairement fminin, puis devenu presque exclusivement masculin, et que depuis quelques annes, les femmes comment doucement  y revenir ?

Les femmes ont le gne de l'IT / des maths qui mute tous les 10 ans ?  ^^


Tu le dis toi-mme,il y a des ingalits de salaires et de carrire dans tous les branches, du coup, ne devrait-on pas chercher une raison un peu plus "psychologique" ? Je lance a comme a, car je n'en sais rien, mais est-ce que les femmes, ne se disent pas inconsciemment : quitte  avoir une volution de carrire et un salaire plus limits, est-ce que cela vaut vraiment le coup de se diriger vers un mtier essentiellement masculin, o l'avance risque d'tre moindre, plutt que dans une branche plus "fminine" ou les ingalits seront peut-tre moins prsentes ? Et du coup, seules les vraiment passionnes poursuivent sur cette voie ? 

De mme (mme si cela n'existe pas trop  grand chelle il me semble), dans une socit plus matriarcale, observe-t-on ces mmes ingalits de salaire et de carrire ? Et si oui, ces ingalits sont-elles inverses entre hommes et femmes ?   

Je reviens aussi sur mon explication entre concordance des poques ( peu de choses prs) entre le nombre de femmes dans l'IT et l'volution de la considration des jeux-vidos et de l'informatique en gnral. 

Sans mme parler de l'influence des parents, de l'cole, et du jugement des gens, etc. etc.

Je suis d'accord avec toi sur le fait qu'il s'agit plus que probablement d'un ensemble de raison, mais mon opinion  moi, c'est que dans le cas qui nous intresse,  savoir l'IT, j'ai vraiment du mal avec l'explication des gnes (mais qui restent une explication tout  fait plausible dans d'autres domaines, pas de souci la-dessus).

----------


## Neckara

> Vraiment des premires hypothses alors. Parce qu'on ne connat qu'une partie des diffrences.


Je suis tout  fait d'accord. Ce n'est pas parce qu'il existe une cause que la cause est unique.




> Prcise. Qu'est-ce que tu appelles "frein" alors ?


C'est peut tre aussi l le problme : nous n'avons pas rellement dfini la notion de "frein".

Un "frein" est quelque chose qui empche/ralenti. Cependant on parle ici de notions qui ont plus attrait  une situation qu'on souhaiterait changer,  une forme d'injustice. Or un frein n'est pas forcment li  une injustice.
Par exemple, le fait que X ne veuille pas faire Y est un frein  la ralisation de Y, mais ce n'est pas pour autant que ceci constitue une injustice.

Ainsi, dans ce contexte quand on parle de frein, je pense  un frein constitutif d'une injustice, et plus particulirement d'une injustice lie  l'galit Homme-Femme vu que c'est bien de cela dont nous parlons.
Je pense qu'il existe une terminologie plus adapte, mais je sche en ce moment.


L'injustice est une notion quelque peu subjective, mais je considrerais que tout ce qui est li  un choix personnel, ainsi qu' un tat biologique ne peut constituer une injustice : le fait que je sois plus petit qu'un autre n'est pas une injustice.
En revanche, qu'on me paye moins sous la simple et unique raison que je sois plus petit, est une injustice. Attention cependant  ne pas confondre corrlation et causalit.

En revanche, si je travaille moins d'heures pour m'occuper de mes gosses, et que je gagne moins que mes collgues qui travaillent plus, ceci n'est pas une injustice vis  vis de la rmunration. En revanche, si je suis forc de garder mes enfants, mais pas mon conjoint, ceci constitue une injustice au niveau du partage de la garde de l'enfant. Ceci reste une injustice "individuelle", l on parle un peu plus d'injustice de "groupe", donc il faut montrer  quel point ceci est rpandu, comprendre les tenants et aboutissant, etc. Attention, il faut bien montrer que ceci n'est pas le fait d'un choix "libre", pas uniquement se contenter d'une diffrence constate.


 ne surtout pas confondre avec un besoin : "j'ai besoin d'avoir une structure pour garder mes enfants". Il ne faut pas rpondre  ce besoin en pensant rsoudre une injustice, mais en pensant rsoudre un besoin. C'est  dire l'ouvrir  "tous ceux qui en ont besoin", et pas  "tous les membres du groupe le plus expos  cette problmatique".


Bref, il y a beaucoup de choses  dfinir et  prouver, ce qui est loin d'tre ais et facile. Mais cela ouvre la porte  des discussions fortement intressant et sans ambiguts. Cela permet aussi de mieux adresser les problmes, vu qu'on en aura une meilleure comprhension.




> D'accord. Quoi d'autre alors ? Puisque la consquence est l, c'est qu'il y a bien une cause.


Il n'y a pas de honte  dire qu'il puisse exister une cause que nous ignorons pour le moment. Comme on arrivait  admettre la gravit sans pour autant comprendre la cause de la gravit, ce qui provoque la gravit.





> Si c'est gntique, comment expliquez-vous que ce mtier tait majoritairement fminin, puis devenu presque exclusivement masculin, et que depuis quelques annes, les femmes comment doucement  y revenir ?


Il a dit que c'tait "en parti gntique". Il n'affirme pas l'unicit de la cause.... (cf mon long post sur le sujet). D'autres facteurs peuvent ainsi trs bien entrer en jeu.

L'informatique est un mtier trs vaste, toujours en volution, il faudrait aussi nuancer un peu plus pour pouvoir parler. Qu'est-ce qu'tait ce mtier "avant" ? Quel tait le contexte "avant" ? Quelle est l'volution de la courbe de parit ? Est-ce qu'il y a des disparits entre les domaines ?





> De mme (mme si cela n'existe pas trop  grand chelle il me semble), dans une socit plus matriarcale, observe-t-on ces mmes ingalits de salaire et de carrire ? Et si oui, ces ingalits sont-elles inverses entre hommes et femmes ?


Si je ne me trompe pas, dans les pays Nordique, ils sont un peu plus avanc niveau "galit", mais se retrouvent paradoxalement avec des plus grandes diffrences entre homme et femmes. Mais cela reste des on-dit.

----------


## Marco46

> Aujourd'hui les femmes ont accs  toutes les formations, et les ingalits de salaires et de carrires sont dans tous les domaines. Donc, le pourquoi les femmes sont moins attires vers les mtiers de l'IT se trouve ailleurs. Personnellement, je pense que c'est en partie gntique. C'est MON avis.


Comment expliques-tu que dans le sud-est asiatique les femmes sont majoritaires dans l'IT ?

----------


## Neckara

> Comment expliques-tu que dans le sud-est asiatique les femmes sont majoritaires dans l'IT ?


Comment expliques-tu que les oiseaux volent dans le ciel si la gravit existe ?

----------


## Ryu2000

Je parlais peut tre d'elle :
Bettisia Gozzadini



> Bettisia Gozzadini, ne en 1209  Bologne et dcde en 1261, dans la mme ville, est docteur en droit de l'Universit de Bologne et professeur. *Pour y parvenir, on suppose qu'elle suivit ses tudes dguise en homme. Elle fut probablement la premire femme  avoir t nomme professeur dans une universit*.


C'tait peut tre pas la seule.
Sinon en femme pionnire il y a a (j'ai dj post cette vido) :


 un moment elle a fait l'arme dguis en homme.

===
Et sinon, est-ce que vous pensez qu'il existe des jeunes femmes qui veulent devenir dveloppeuse mais qui y renonce  cause de la pression de la socit ?

Que'est-ce qui pourrait tre fait pour diminuer encore plus les diffrences entre homme et femme ?

----------


## Marco46

> Comment expliques-tu que les oiseaux volent dans le ciel si la gravit existe ?


Trs drle.

C'est pourtant bien une preuve de la pression sociale.

Quelle est la diffrence entre un mtier dans l'IT  Singapour et  Paris si ce n'est la socit ? Jusqu' preuve du contraire les asiatiques ont le mme patrimoine gntique que le notre, jusqu' preuve du contraire le javascript  Singapour est le mme javascript qu' Paris (sisi je te jure que si), un bit asiat est le mme qu'un bit parisien, un if statement crit par un asiat devrait,  priori, avoir le mme comportement  l'excution qu'un if statement parisien ... Bref ... Seulement l bas c'est un mtier de gonzesses, c'est pas trs bien vu pour les mecs d'crire du code a fait un peu tapette tu comprends ...

----------


## Neckara

> C'est pourtant bien une preuve de la pression sociale.


Qu'est-ce qui te prouves que ceci est li  une pression sociale et pas  d'autres facteurs non sociaux ?




> Quelle est la diffrence entre un mtier dans l'IT  Singapour et  Paris si ce n'est la socit ?


Il y a plus de lettres dans Singapour que dans Paris, cela explique donc pourquoi il y a plus de filles en informatique qu' Paris.




> Jusqu' preuve du contraire les asiatiques ont le mme patrimoine gntique que le notre


Il va falloir rviser un peu ta biologie...




> un bit asiat est le mme qu'un bit parisien


Non, c'est plus petit.  ::roll:: 




> Seulement l bas c'est un mtier de gonzesses, c'est pas trs bien vu pour les mecs d'crire du code a fait un peu tapette tu comprends ...


Sur quoi te bases-tu pour affirmer cela ? As-tu une tude qui irait dans ce sens ?

Sinon, qu'est-ce qui peut changer... le march du travail et sa structure ? les conditions de travails ? le fait que l'informatique puisse tre enseign  trs jeune ge ? Le fait que c'est peut-tre principalement du pissage de code (?) ? Le fait que les personnes ne travaillent pas par passion mais pour d'autres raisons (?) ?


Plus srieusement, si vous voulez discuter intelligemment, essayez de construire correctement un raisonnement. Sinon, c'est juste conviction contre conviction, celui qui arrive  gueuler le plus longtemps gagne.

----------


## BenoitM

> Comment expliques-tu que les oiseaux volent dans le ciel si la gravit existe ?


Aww tu arrives a atteindre Ruy en argumentation c'est bien  ::roll:: 

Sinon un peut de culture scientifique devrait t'aider  ::ptdr:: 

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Portan...e_des_fluides)




> Il y a plus de lettres dans Singapour que dans Paris, cela explique donc pourquoi il y a plus de filles en informatique qu' Paris.


J'ai rien compris mais  premiere vue tu confirme que c'est sociologique et non biologique




> Sinon, qu'est-ce qui peut changer... le march du travail et sa structure ? les conditions de travails ? le fait que l'informatique puisse tre enseign  trs jeune ge ? Le fait que c'est peut-tre principalement du pissage de code (?) ? Le fait que les personnes ne travaillent pas par passion mais pour d'autres raisons (?) ?


Encore que des arguments sociologiques  ::ptdr:: 

Plus srieusement tu es con ou con?  ::):

----------


## Neckara

> Aww tu arrives a atteindre Ruy en argumentation c'est bien 
> 
> Sinon un peut de culture scientifique devrait t'aider 
> 
> https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Portan...e_des_fluides)


*facepalm*

Le principe de reprendre un argument et de l'appliquer  une situation absurde, est de montrer son absurdit.

Ici que certaines choses ne sont pas mono-causales, l'oiseau est soumis  la gravit, donc est attir vers le sol, et devrait donc tomber. Cependant, d'autres facteurs entrent en jeu, et leur rsultante permet  l'oiseau de se maintenir dans les airs. Ce qui ne le soustrait pas pour autant  la force de gravit, et surtout n'invalide pas la thorie de la gravit.





> J'ai rien compris mais  premiere vue tu confirme que c'est sociologique et non biologique


Idem.

Ici que corrlation n'est pas causalit.





> Encore que des arguments sociologiques


Le march du travail et sa structure est un argument conomique...



Alors c'est bien de se moquer et d'en profiter pour en lancer gratuitement une pique  Ruy tout en loupant compltement les points.



Srieusement, on est entre adultes ici, ne pourrait-on pas un peu relever le niveau ? Oui, les rponses de Ruy laissent  dsirer, mais ne pourrait-on pas justement lui montrer l'exemple ?

----------


## Marco46

> Qu'est-ce qui te prouves que ceci est li  une pression sociale et pas  d'autres facteurs non sociaux ?


Peut tre parce que la seule chose qui change entre les deux cas c'est la socit ?




> Sur quoi te bases-tu pour affirmer cela ? As-tu une tude qui irait dans ce sens ?


Oui il y en a plusieurs, je te laisse faire quelques recherches, a a dj t link sur ce fil et dans un autre sur blizzard sur ce forum.

J'ai forc un peu le trait pour le lol mais l'ide c'est que l'informatique est un travail de bureau qui ne ncessite aucun effort physique particulier et que donc il n'y a aucune raison pour les femmes de ne pas y aller. C'est ce que les asiatiques disent dans l'tude hein (une preuve de plus que c'est purement sociologique). En gros il y a parit dans les entreprises et dans les universits c'est une forte majorit de femmes, la proportion est en train de basculer vers une majorit de femmes dans l'IT.

Bref.




> Sinon, qu'est-ce qui peut changer... le march du travail et sa structure ? les conditions de travails ? le fait que l'informatique puisse tre enseign  trs jeune ge ? Le fait que c'est peut-tre principalement du pissage de code (?) ? Le fait que les personnes ne travaillent pas par passion mais pour d'autres raisons (?) ?


Le fait que tu sais trs bien que j'ai raison mais que t'as pas envie de le reconnatre ?




> Plus srieusement, si vous voulez discuter intelligemment, essayez de construire correctement un raisonnement. Sinon, c'est juste conviction contre conviction, celui qui arrive  gueuler le plus longtemps gagne.


Ben apparemment il faut y aller pas  pas avec certains d'entre vous. Tu veux que je t'explique plus lentement ?

----------


## Neckara

> Peut tre parce que la seule chose qui change entre les deux cas c'est la socit ?


Non, ce n'est pas la seule chose qui change, et j'ai mme donn quelques exemples plus haut.




> Oui il y en a plusieurs, je te laisse faire quelques recherches, a a dj t link sur ce fil et dans un autre sur blizzard sur ce forum.


Si tu as des arguments qui marchent et qui n'ont pas t contre-dit, n'hsite pas  les rpter.

Tu parles du post o tu as balanc 10 liens presque de faon mille-feuille argumentatif ? Redonnes-moi la rfrence de l'article scientifique, dis-moi que que tu penses que cet article dis et prouve, et on va en parler ensemble.





> J'ai forc un peu le trait pour le lol mais l'ide c'est que l'informatique est un travail de bureau qui ne ncessite aucun effort physique particulier et que donc il n'y a aucune raison pour les femmes de ne pas y aller.


Et quels sont les autres choix de mtiers ? De tes paroles, cela ressemble plus  une contrainte lie au march du travail... et de force physique.




> C'est ce que les asiatiques disent dans l'tude hein (une preuve de plus que c'est purement sociologique).


Donc c'est une tude qui a fait un sondage pour voir ce que les asiatiques pensent de l'informatique ? Il ne faut dj pas confondre la raison du choix avec ses justifications avances.

De plus, ce n'est pas parce qu'on trouve une cause probable que la cause est unique. Donc "purement", non.





> Le fait que tu sais trs bien que j'ai raison mais que t'as pas envie de le reconnatre ?


Le fait que ton argument tait faux, donn que j'ai trouv des contre-exemples, mais que t'as pas envie de le reconnatre.

Le fait qu'on est ici entre adulte,  un niveau d'ducation plutt lev, mais que beaucoup ici ne soient encore pas capables de construire un raisonnement rigoureux. J'ai quitt le forum pendant presque un an, j'ai mri, j'ai appris, mais je crains d'tre le seul.





> Ben apparemment il faut y aller pas  pas avec certains d'entre vous. Tu veux que je t'explique plus lentement ?


Oui, explique moi plus lentement et je te dirais o ton argumentation pche.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Comment expliques-tu que dans le sud-est asiatique les femmes sont majoritaires dans l'IT ?


Comment expliques-tu que dans le sud-est asiatique, les hommes et les femmes ont les yeux brids ?

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Comment expliques-tu que dans le sud-est asiatique, les hommes et les femmes ont les yeux brids ?


C'est quoi le rapport avec la choucroute ? Tu crois qu'il y a un gne de l'informatique dans lAsie du SE ?

----------


## Jon Shannow

> C'est quoi le rapport avec la choucroute ? Tu crois qu'il y a un gne de l'informatique dans lAsie du SE ?


Juste pour faire remarquer  Marco46 que les diffrences ethniques a existent, c'est tout. Son exemple n'a aucune valeur.

----------


## Glutinus

> C'est quoi le rapport avec la choucroute ? Tu crois qu'il y a un gne de l'informatique dans lAsie du SE ?


Faut bien remplacer les gnes de l'assimilation de l'alcool et de la taille normale des organes gnitaux par autre chose...

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Juste pour faire remarquer  Marco46 que les diffrences ethniques a existent, c'est tout. Son exemple n'a aucune valeur.


Non l tu assimiles une diffrence physique  une diffrence sociologique et socitale. C'est comme si tu argumentais que comme les asiatiques ont tendance  tre plus petit qu'un europen, c'est tout a fait normal que l'informatique soit un boulot de femmes. Strictement aucun rapport.

Oui, il y a des diffrences physiologiques entre les populations, et non, je ne vois pas en quoi a influe sur un mtier aussi rcent que celui de dveloppeur (et domaines similaires).

----------


## Neckara

> Non l tu assimiles une diffrence physique  une diffrence sociologique et socitale.
> 
> C'est comme si tu argumentais que comme les asiatiques ont tendance   tre plus petit qu'un europen, c'est tout a fait normal que  l'informatique soit un boulot de femmes.


Non, il donne un contre-exemple de l'application de la logique de l'argument utilis pour dmontrer son invalidit.

C'est si difficile  comprendre ou c'est juste de la mauvaise foi ?

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Non, il donne un contre-exemple de l'application de la logique de l'argument utilis pour dmontrer son invalidit.
> 
> C'est si difficile  comprendre ou c'est juste de la mauvaise foi ?


Sauf que a n'a en rien dmontr son invalidit.

----------


## ManusDei

> Qu'est-ce qui te prouves que ceci est li  une pression sociale et pas  d'autres facteurs non sociaux ?


Ca fera bientt 50 ans que les sciences (sociales ou autres) tentent dsesprment de prouver que les diffrences ne sont pas lies  un facteur social et elles chouent lamentablement.
Par contre a fait bientt 50 ans que les sciences sociales font pas mal d'expriences sur le sujet et le rsultat vers lequel ils tendent c'est que la plupart des diffrences (non physiques) sont le rsultat de notre ducation.

A moins d'lever des enfants dans une grotte ils ne pourront jamais le prouver formellement, mais quand mme...

----------


## Ryu2000

Puisque vous parlez d'asiatique :
Pourquoi les coliers asiatiques russissent mieux que les autres



> Effectivement, l'enfant peut tre porteur d'une trop grande charge sur ses paules, ce qui peut l'amener dans les cas les plus extrmes au suicide. Au Japon par exemple, il est arriv que certains lves se suicident aprs la publication de leurs rsultats, parce qu'ils ne se voyaient plus dignes de leurs parents.* Il faut savoir que dans les pays asiatiques, il existe un accord tacite et invisible entre les parents et leur(s) enfant(s) qui veut que ces derniers remboursent, par l'ducation et la russite, la dette qu'ils ont contracte envers leurs parents en venant au monde*. L'enfant est donc porteur de l'honneur familial mais aussi collectif  travers le patriotisme qui reste toujours prsent - un peu moins au Japon qui est devenu plus individualiste. Une charge symbolique donc mais qui peut s'avrer trop lourde  supporter pour certains.


Peut tre que certaines personnes ne supportent pas les maths  cause de leur gnes :
Angoisse des mathmatiques : la faute  vos gnes?



> Selon Stephen Petrill, professeur de psychologie de l'universit, "Si vous avez des prdispositions gntiques  tre angoiss par les maths et que vous ressentez des motions ngatives dans vos cours, l'apprentissage de la matire sera beaucoup plus difficile ".


Ici quelqu'un pense qu'il y a un lien entre gnes et intelligence :
Lintelligence est essentiellement dtermine par les gnes



> Le haut niveau dhritabilit trouv chez les vrais jumeaux en Amrique, en Europe, au Japon et en Inde montre que lintelligence est fortement dtermine par des facteurs gntiques.


Peut tre que les gnes ont des effets sur diffrentes choses :
Addict  lalcool ? Peut-tre la faute  un gne



> ADDICTION  Des chercheurs amricains ont dcouvert que lenvie de boire est en partie lie  la gntique des individus. Mieux, ils ont identifi le mcanisme biologique en cause, ce qui ouvre la voie  de nouvelles pistes pour traiter la dpendance  l'alcool.


Dpression : la mise en cause du gne ApoE

Et sinon en exemple de point commun gntique entre Europen et Asiatique :
Oui, nous avons des gnes de Neandertal, et non, ce n'est pas un cadeau !



> *Voici 40.000  50.000 ans, cohabitant sur les mmes terres en Europe et en Asie, Sapiens et son cousin nandertalien se sont mtisss*. Aujourd'hui, une nouvelle tape est franchie dans la comprhension de cet hritage gntique : "*Nous avons dcouvert que l'ADN de Neandertal exerce une influence sur de nombreux traits cliniques de l'homme moderne, sur le plan immunitaire, dermatologique, neurologique, psychiatrique*", explique John Capra, gnticien en volution  l'universit Vanderbilt dans le Tennessee, principal auteur d'un article publi dans Science le 12 fvrier.


Avant on pensait que Sapiens et Nandertalien ne s'tait pas mlang et en fait si !

----------


## Neckara

> Sauf que a n'a en rien dmontr son invalidit.


Je vois que la logique n'est pas donne  tout le monde.

On rpte :
corrlation n'est pas causalit;causalit ne signifie pas cause unique;il suffit d'un contre-exemple pour montrer l'invalidit d'une proposition;il suffit de montrer l'invalidit de la logique sous-jacente pour montrer l'invalidit d'un argument;il suffit d'un exemple d'argument absurde pour montrer l'invalidit de la logique utilise.

Ici sa question rhtorique reprend la logique utilise, qui tait base sur "corrlation est causalit", et sur "causalit est causalit unique". Il montre qu'il existe des contextes diffrents, pas uniquement lies  la sociologie, donc qu'il y a plusieurs corrlations, et ventuellement plusieurs causalits. Il sous-entend aussi une autre corrlation, qui ici n'est, selon vous mme, pas une causalit.

Il a donc bien dmontr l'invalidit des logiques utilises, et ainsi de l'argument s'appuyant dessus.

----------


## Marco46

Admettons que je ne puisse pas affirmer que c'est purement sociologique. Ok disons que c'est un peu fort.

Quelle autre explication connais-tu pour expliquer ces disparits ?




> Tu parles du post o tu as balanc 10 liens presque de faon mille-feuille argumentatif ? Redonnes-moi la rfrence de l'article scientifique, dis-moi que que tu penses que cet article dis et prouve, et on va en parler ensemble.


Tu me confonds avec Ryu je pense.




> Donc c'est une tude qui a fait un sondage pour voir ce que les asiatiques pensent de l'informatique ?


Non pour savoir pourquoi elles bossent dans l'informatique. Je t'ai retrouv le post d'origine de el_slapper.




> Il ne faut dj pas confondre la raison du choix avec ses justifications avances.


Je sens que tu veux nous dire quelque chose ...




> Le fait que ton argument tait faux, donn que j'ai trouv des contre-exemples, mais que t'as pas envie de le reconnatre.


Quels contres-exemples ?

----------


## BenoitM

Bref avec Neckara, tu ne pourras jamais rien dmontrer  moins d'avoir 2 jumeaux et encore (l'alimentation doit changer les gnes donc ... )

----------


## Zirak

Tu es de mauvaise foi ! Maintenant on sait que tout les arguments du monde, sont contestables d'une faon ou d'une, et que toute discussion est donc inutile. 

Je ne vois mme pas pourquoi les politiciens se font chier  rduire le vocable employ pour rduire le raisonnement des gens, il suffit de "dbattre sainement" pour avoir des discussions compltement inutiles et improductives.  ::aie::

----------


## ddoumeche

> La haine de cette femme envers Bourdieu est pour le moins suspecte. Sans parler du fait qu'ils ont t proches et ont longuement travaills ensemble. Sans parler du fait que toute son oeuvre ressemble a une sorte d'inquisition ...
> 
> Bref pas trs crdible comme tmoin  charge.


Je doute que cette femme ressente de la haine, pas plus que moi, une animosit ventuellement. Mais les sentiments personnels d'un tmoin n'ont jamais t une cause de rcusation.

Qu'elle en fasse son fond de commerce pourrait sembler discourtois, mais c'est un sale boulot et il faut bien que quelqu'un le fasse. C'est mme faire oeuvre de salubrit publique.

Et qui de mieux qu'une ancienne collaboratrice pour dcortiquer la "pense complexe" de Pierre Bourdieu ? Et puis la mode fut au dconstructivisme n'est-ce pas, vu que l'intelligentsia franaise moderne a t hermtique au positivisme comme  beaucoup d'autres courants. C'est une culture trs insulaire selon Chomsky, voir trs ractionnaire.. c'est bien le souci...
Donc il faut bien passer Bourdieu au dconstructivisme, vu que il est devenu une lite, et que le dconstructivisme est un impratif idologique. 

Mais tu ne rponds pas sur le fond.




> http://www.francetvinfo.fr/replay-ra...s_1785247.html
> 
> Sans tricher, hein, les 17 autres ont gicl(aisni qu'une proportion trs forte de messieurs, c'est le principe d'une selection)..... Quand j'tais au service militaire en 1999, un dtachement a t faire un stage en Estonie. Dans une unit de combat d'infanterie. Il y avait une jeune femme. Qui faisait, d'aprs le chef quand il est revenu, "tout ce que les hommes faisaient. tout. je ne croyais pas a possible".
> 
> Pour des raisons de statistiques de condition physique, il y aura toujours plus d'hommes que de femmes dans ces postes l, mais il est parfaitement possible pour certaines femmes d'y trouver leur place. Ca n'en fait pas des cruches.


Je ne vois pas de femmes sur cette photo, juste 6 bonhommes dguiss en bcherons. Elles n'ont pas de couettes




> Tout a n'est qu'une question politique, actuellement on est dans la mritocratie (inhrente au capitalisme) et le proltariat (les travailleurs) veut dtruire tout a pour dfendre ses valeurs en suivant les ides Marxistes (entre autre l'impossibilit pour la noblesse de se servir de ses biens pour dominer). Il faut quand mme se dire que le communisme c'est effectivement tous gaux mais au prix d'une rduction de la libert et il faut tre prt  partager et  renoncer  des rcompenses pour l'effort. galit ou libert il faut choisir, il est galement remarquable que le capitalisme finit aussi par dtruire les liberts individuelles. La libert ne serait donc qu'un idal ?
> (...)
> Soyons tous libres et gaux ! (c'est impossible mais vu que j'aimerai que a le soit je le crie quand mme ^^)


Je ne dirais pas que la mritocratie est inhrente aux systmes capitalistes, mais passons.
Le communisme c'est la socit des tous gaux ... sauf pour les populations duques, les paysans, les croyants (connaissez-vous Agafia ?), les populations indignes et j'en passe. C'est l'inversion des rapports de "violence symbolique" au profit des sans biens et des plus-gaux .. au moyen d'une violence tout  fait relle, ce qui nous ramne au moyen-ge bien sur.

Les systmes suivent des phases ascendantes, descendantes, le libert de certains croit.. souvent au dtriment de celle des autres... les civilisations vivent et meurent. C'est dynamique.

En fait, personne n'est gal ni en droit ni en biens.




> Que leurs gnes ne les entranent pas vers ces mtiers ... 
> Je pense que c'est un ensemble. Et en rfuter un parce qu'il ne va pas dans le sens que l'on veut, n'est pas honnte.


Les filles n'ont pas le gne du bit... en gnral.

----------


## Neckara

> Ca fera bientt 50 ans que les sciences (sociales ou autres) tentent dsesprment de prouver que les diffrences ne sont pas lies  un facteur social et elles chouent lamentablement.


Non, ce n'est pas ce qu'elles "tentent dsesprment de prouver", cf ci-dessous.




> Par contre a fait bientt 50 ans que les sciences sociales font pas mal d'expriences sur le sujet et le rsultat vers lequel ils tendent c'est que la plupart des diffrences (non physiques) sont le rsultat de notre ducation.


Outre le fait que les sciences sociales n'ont pas toujours une trs grande rigueur scientifique, elles ignorent souvent les rsultats de sciences un peu plus srieuses.

On constate des diffrences, et on cherche  les expliquer. On sait qu'il y a des diffrences biologique entre hommes et femmes, on sait, e.g., que certaines hormones ont une influence sur le comportement et sur l'attention qu'on porte  certaine choses. On sait qu'il y a aussi des diffrences de performances (variance du QI, reprage spatial, ...). Cela a t test trs srieusement sur des animaux, sur des enfants en bas ges, par injection/inhibition d'hormones, en suivant la croissance des enfants, etc.

On sait, par les sciences de l'conomie, quelques effets intervenant dans la rpartition des personnes sur le march du travail.
On sait, par les sciences neurologiques, qu'on a aussi quelques biais de raisonnement, qui ne sont pas lies  la sociologie.

L'hypothse de la cause unique est donc tout simplement ridicule.


Il est vident que le facteur social est susceptible d'intervenir dans une socit, le but est donc de regarder comment ces facteurs se combinent et influencent le rsultat et dans quelles proportions. Certains facteurs peuvent changer, e.g. dans la socit X, l'influence du facteur social pourrait tre ngligeable et dans une socit Y, tre bien plus lev.

Le problme est que le facteur social est une sorte de melting pot qui dsigne de manire floue un peu tout et n'importe quoi. Les sciences sociales s'arrtent trs souvent  la constatation d'une corrlation sans chercher plus loin, ni nuancer l'impact du phnomne constat. Un facteur social donn peut n'tre qu'une amplification d'un facteur autre et pr-existant, son impact rel peut alors ventuellement tre trs faible, malgr une grande corrlation. On a parfois une confusion entre la cause, et une cause de la cause. Il ne faut pas non plus exagrer l'impact de la "socit" sur le dterminisme individus. Certaines choses peuvent aussi ne pas tre cause, mais jouer indirectement le rle de prophtie auto-ralisatrices, c'est  dire que par la connaissance, et non par l'existence, d'un effet, on va modifier son comportement.


Bref, c'est compliqu et demande beaucoup de nuances.


@Ryu2000: N'en rajoute pas une couche, surtout pour donner, encore une fois, des liens d'articles de presse.

La discussion est dj pas facile, pas besoin de surenchrir, a n'aide pas.

----------


## Ryu2000

> @Ryu2000: N'en rajoute pas une couche, surtout pour donner, encore une fois, des liens d'articles de presse.
> 
> La discussion est dj pas facile, pas besoin de surenchrir, a n'aide pas.


Je ne surenchris pas, j'essayais juste d'illustrer qu' la fois l'ducation et les gnes peuvent influencer une personne...
Ce n'est pas binaire, ce n'est pas simple, c'est un mlange dnormment dlments.




> _Entre ce que je pense, ce que je veux dire, ce que je crois dire, ce que je dis, ce que vous voulez entendre, ce que vous entendez, ce que vous croyez comprendre, ce que vous voulez comprendre, et ce que vous comprenez, Il y a au moins dix possibilits (mais en rflexion pour la dizime...) de ne pas se comprendre. Mais, essayons quand mme_. Bernard Werber

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Il a donc bien dmontr l'invalidit des logiques utilises, et ainsi de l'argument s'appuyant dessus.


Sauf que je cherche toujours le contre exemple, en fait : il a mlang les choux et les carottes et en a dduit l'age du capitaine.

Comme visiblement tu lis en diagonale les rponses, j'ajoute que je rebondissais sur le "contre argument" : "les asiatiques ont les yeux brids, donc il y a des diffrences physiques et gntiques, donc a explique pourquoi l bas l'info est un boulot de femmes". Tu m'excuseras, mais comme contre argument, c'est super lger.

----------


## BenoitM

> On sait qu'il y a aussi des diffrences de performances (variance du QI, reprage spatial, ...). Cela a t test trs srieusement sur des animaux, sur des enfants en bas ges, par injection/inhibition d'hormones, en suivant la croissance des enfants, etc.


Ce n'est pas parce qu'il peut y avoir des diffrences de comportement que le choix des tudes seraient li  cela donc ton argument ne prouve rien ...




> On sait, par les sciences de l'conomie, quelques effets intervenant dans la rpartition des personnes sur le march du travail.


Donc sociologique?




> On sait, par les sciences neurologiques, qu'on a aussi quelques biais de raisonnement, qui ne sont pas lies  la sociologie.


Faudrait mieux expliquer... Parce que les certains biais de raisonnement peuvent tre contrer par l'ducation et donc sont sociologiques






> Il est vident que le facteur social est susceptible d'intervenir dans une socit, le but est donc de regarder comment ces facteurs se combinent et influencent le rsultat et dans quelles proportions. Certains facteurs peuvent changer, e.g. dans la socit X, l'influence du facteur social pourrait tre ngligeable et dans une socit Y, tre bien plus lev.


Euh susceptible?  ::roll:: 
Tu es fortement convaincu par l'effet biologique (sans aucune preuve : Je n'ai vu aucune tude dmontrer qu'on pouvait expliquer le choix des tudes par des diffrence biologique), part contre on a quand mme un paquet d'tude sur le conditionnement humain et l tu parle seulement de cause susceptible   ::weird:: 





> Le problme est que le facteur social est une sorte de melting pot qui dsigne de manire floue un peu tout et n'importe quoi. Les sciences sociales s'arrtent trs souvent  la constatation d'une corrlation sans chercher plus loin, ni nuancer l'impact du phnomne constat. Un facteur social donn peut n'tre qu'une amplification d'un facteur autre et pr-existant, son impact rel peut alors ventuellement tre trs faible, malgr une grande corrlation. On a parfois une confusion entre la cause, et une cause de la cause. Il ne faut pas non plus exagrer l'impact de la "socit" sur le dterminisme individus. 
> Certaines choses peuvent aussi ne pas tre cause, mais jouer indirectement le rle de prophtie auto-ralisatrices, c'est  dire que par la connaissance, et non par l'existence, d'un effet, on va modifier son comportement.


Euh si je parle Franais c'est pas  cause de raison biologique, si j'ai eu un ordi en tant petit c'est pas pour des raisons biologique, ... 




> Bref, c'est compliqu et demande beaucoup des nuances.

----------


## Neckara

> Quelle autre explication connais-tu pour expliquer ces disparits ?


C'est une forme d'appel  l'ignorance.

Je n'ai pas besoin de connatre une explication pour savoir qu'il est possible qu'il en existe. De plus, ce n'est pas parce qu'on ne connat pas l'explication, que la premire explication avance est juste. On peut aussi reconnatre notre ignorance, il n'y a aucune honte.

J'ai propos quelques pistes qu'il convient  explorer.




> Non pour savoir pourquoi elles bossent dans l'informatique. Je t'ai retrouv le post d'origine de el_slapper.


Je ne te cacherais pas que le fait que ce soit en franais n'est pas gnial. La revue ne semble d'ailleurs pas tre une "vraie revue".

Il y a un seul auteur, cela me semble plutt rare. Si on recherche cet auteur sur Google Scholar, on trouve presque que du franais, ce n'est vraiment pas normal.

Une interview de seulement 17 personnes dans une tude, c'est du foutage de gueule. Malheureusement trop frquent en sociologie qui est parfois plus journalistique que scientifique.

L'article semble plus insister sur le fait qu'on a pas une vision correcte de ce qu'est l'informatique, sans plus.

Une partie de la conclusion est gratuite, idologiquement ancre, sans avoir t motiv dans le corps de l'article (j'ai lu rapidement).


Sur quelle partie de cet article souhaiterais-tu focaliser mon attention ?




> Bref avec Neckara, tu ne pourras jamais rien dmontrer  moins d'avoir 2 jumeaux et encore (l'alimentation doit changer les gnes donc ... )





> Tu es de mauvaise foi ! Maintenant on sait que tout les arguments du monde, sont contestables d'une faon ou d'une, et que toute discussion est donc inutile.


Non, il suffit juste de savoir s'exprimer avec nuance...

On peut aussi dmontrer la causalit, mais ce n'est pas facile. Mais si on a qu'une corrlation, on a qu'une corrlation, point. On a une suspicion de causalit, pas une causalit.

C'est comme si vous m'avanciez que Dieu existe en vous appuyant sur la Bible comme preuve, et qu'aprs qu'on vous ai dit que vos arguments ne tiennent pas, vous dclariez "mais de toute faon, on ne pourra jamais rien dmontrer avec toi", "tous les arguments du monde sont contestables d'une faon ou d'une autre".

Non, il suffit juste de construire correctement les arguments et admettre son ignorance lorsque cela est le cas.

----------


## Neckara

> Sauf que je cherche toujours le contre exemple, en fait : il a mlang les choux et les carottes et en a dduit l'age du capitaine.
> 
> Comme visiblement tu lis en diagonale les rponses, j'ajoute que je rebondissais sur le "contre argument" : "les asiatiques ont les yeux brids, donc il y a des diffrences physiques et gntiques, donc a explique pourquoi l bas l'info est un boulot de femmes". Tu m'excuseras, mais comme contre argument, c'est super lger.


Je l'ai pourtant dj expliqu....

Il s'attaque  la logique sous-jacente  l'argument... Une forme de raisonnement par l'absurde si a peut t'aider  comprendre.

Montrer qu'un raisonnement est faux et signifie pas montrer que sa conclusion l'est...





> Ce n'est pas parce qu'il peut y avoir des diffrences de comportement que le choix des tudes seraient li  cela


Il ne faut pas tomber dans le ngationnisme.
Cela influence, la question et de savoir dans quelle proportion.




> Donc sociologique?


Tu vas te faire tuer par des conomistes si tu continues.  ::(: 

L'conomie n'est pas un sous-domaine de la sociologie.

[je continue plus tard]

----------


## Zirak

> Non, il suffit juste de savoir s'exprimer avec nuance...
> 
> On peut aussi dmontrer la causalit, mais ce n'est pas facile. Mais si on a qu'une corrlation, on a qu'une corrlation, point. On a une suspicion de causalit, pas une causalit.
> 
> C'est comme si vous m'avanciez que Dieu existe en vous appuyant sur la Bible comme preuve, et qu'aprs qu'on vous ai dit que vos arguments ne tiennent pas, vous dclariez "mais de toute faon, on ne pourra jamais rien dmontrer avec toi", "tous les arguments du monde sont contestables d'une faon ou d'une autre".
> 
> Non, il suffit juste de construire correctement les arguments et admettre son ignorance lorsque cela est le cas.


Mais tu sais qu'on en est l  cause de certaines personnes qui prtendent que si il y a moins de femmes dans l'IT, c'est  cause des gnes et de leur "moindre aptitude dans ce domaine". Le manque de nuance ne vient pas de chez moi, j'ai mme rpondu  Jon que j'tais d'accord avec lui sur le fait que c'est une accumulation de plusieurs raisons, le seul point de "dsaccord", c'est que lui pense que l'influence des gnes est plus prpondrante que les causes sociologiques ou autres.

Donc reprenons depuis le dbut :

 ceux qui pensent que les gnes ont une part si prpondrante dans l'explication du peu de femmes dans l'IT, et vu que ce n'est pas  moi de prouver l'inexistant, mais  vous de prouver l'existant, dixit Neckara : merci donc de nous donner le ou les lien(s) d'tudes scientifiques expliquant l'influence de quel gne sur quelle partie du corps / cerveau, fait que les femmes, *sauf en Asie*, sont moins attires / moins comptentes dans le domaine de l'IT, et ce, seulement depuis quelques annes, et qui explique quelle mutation vient de subir ce gne pour que la situation soit de nouveau en train de changer, ou  dfaut, merci d'admettre votre ignorance / votre incapacit  prouver vos dires. 

En attendant, je vais rester sur mon ide que les causes sont majoritairement autres que gntiques.  ::aie::

----------


## ddoumeche

> Comment expliques-tu que les oiseaux volent dans le ciel si la gravit existe ?


C'est un comportement social bien sur. D'ailleurs les tudes montrent que les oiseaux mles volent plus que les oiseuses, ce qui est bien l la preuve d'un rapport de domination.




> Outre le fait que les sciences sociales n'ont pas toujours une trs grande rigueur scientifique, elles ignorent souvent les rsultats de sciences un peu plus srieuses.
> 
> On constate des diffrences, et on cherche  les expliquer. On sait qu'il y a des diffrences biologique entre hommes et femmes, on sait, e.g., que certaines hormones ont une influence sur le comportement et sur l'attention qu'on porte  certaine choses. On sait qu'il y a aussi des diffrences de performances (variance du QI, reprage spatial, ...). Cela a t test trs srieusement sur des animaux, sur des enfants en bas ges, par injection/inhibition d'hormones, en suivant la croissance des enfants, etc.
> 
> On sait, par les sciences de l'conomie, quelques effets intervenant dans la rpartition des personnes sur le march du travail.
> On sait, par les sciences neurologiques, qu'on a aussi quelques biais de raisonnement, qui ne sont pas lies  la sociologie.
> 
> L'hypothse de la cause unique est donc tout simplement ridicule.


Dans les systmes complexes, les causes sont multiples. Mme l'thologie ne vise pas  exhaustivit du recensement des causes.

On mconnait en France Raymond Boudon qui a crit sur le sujet qui nous intresse, mais qui n'est pas reconnu par certains courants de pense dominants en France.
Et donc qui n'est pas mdiatis. Phnomne identique avec l'conomie o les conomistes "libraux" franais sont de trs importants contributeurs  leur science, mais peu enseigns dans leur propre pays.

----------


## el_slapper

@Nckara. Le problme est que tu appliques de la logique pure,  l ou on est quand mme plus dans une logique de grands nombres. Tu peux citer John Carmack, et moi Margaret Hamilton, a n'amnera  rien.

Les grands nombre souffrent toujours de plein d'imperfection, d'imprcisions, et autres exceptions. Ils ne suivent pas les rgles strictes de la logique. Par contre, si on regarde la masse, on voit des tendances lourdes. Dans certains cas, les tendances lourdes sont les mmes partout, depuis tout le temps(genre, l'inceste, c'est pas une bonne ide). Dans ce cas, on peut se dire qu'il y a certainement une leon  tirer. Mais pour l'informatique et le genre, on a des tendances extrmement variables, dans l'espace et dans le temps. Et on a des explications sociologiques statistiquement valides  ces tendances.

Ce qui n'en fait pas des vrits absolues, hein, juste des tendances. Mais on sait parfaitement corrler avec une prcision forte certains faits prcis, avec des tendances fortes. Comme la dvalorisation du mtier de programmeur aux USA dans les annes 1950, ou dans certains pays du Sud-Est asiatique de nos jours, qui va de pair avec une fminisation forte dudit mtier. Et, inversement, aux USA de nos jours ou le programmeur est survaloris, les femmes sont exclues. Alors que Margaret Hamilton  l'poque, ou ses collgues singapouriennes de nos jours, a envoie du pat, en terme de performances. Autant que les messieurs.

Donc tu peux faire de la logique pure tant que tu veux : la tendance dans tous les mtiers est de dfminiser ce qui se valorise. Ce n'est pas dmontrable logiquement, c'est juste une tendance lourde et  peu prs systmatique. Ce n'est pas qu'une question d'informatique. C'est un hritage de l'poque agraire, ou on ne bouffait que 3/4 aliments, que la sant de tous tait trs mauvaise, et qu'il fallait donc que les femmes restent  la maison pour pondre des floppes de moutards pour que deux ou trois atteignent l'ge de se reproduire. Cette poque est rvolue, mais une partie des rflexes est reste : on ne donne pas ce qui est critique  une femme, parce-qu'il faut quelle puisse  tout moment abandonner son boulot pour s'occuper de la progniture. a l'poque, c'tait un rflexe obligatoire. De nos jours, c'est une scorie handicapante.

Et si la NASA avait peru  quel point la qualit logicielle tait critique pour la russite d'un projet tel qu' Apollo, elle ne l'aurait jamais confi  Margaret Hamilton - en raison de ces vieux rflexes, dj obsoltes  l'poque. Qui a pourtant ralis un travail exceptionnel de qualit.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Mais tu sais qu'on en est l  cause de certaines personnes qui prtendent que si il y a moins de femmes dans l'IT, c'est  cause des gnes et de leur "moindre aptitude dans ce domaine". Le manque de nuance ne vient pas de chez moi, j'ai mme rpondu  Jon que j'tais d'accord avec lui sur le fait que c'est une accumulation de plusieurs raisons, le seul point de "dsaccord", c'est que lui pense que l'influence des gnes est plus prpondrante que les causes sociologiques ou autres.
> 
> Donc reprenons depuis le dbut :
> 
>  ceux qui pensent que les gnes ont une part si prpondrante dans l'explication du peu de femmes dans l'IT, et vu que ce n'est pas  moi de prouver l'inexistant, mais  vous de prouver l'existant, dixit Neckara : merci donc de nous donner le ou les lien(s) d'tudes scientifiques expliquant l'influence de quel gne sur quelle partie du corps / cerveau, fait que les femmes, *sauf en Asie*, sont moins attires / moins comptentes dans le domaine de l'IT, et ce, seulement depuis quelques annes, et qui explique quelle mutation vient de subir ce gne pour que la situation soit de nouveau en train de changer, ou  dfaut, merci d'admettre votre ignorance / votre incapacit  prouver vos dires. 
> 
> En attendant, je vais rester sur mon ide que les causes sont majoritairement autres que gntiques.


C'est pourtant fort simple, les informaticiens viennent majoritairement des filires scientifiques et notamment des mathmatiques dont l'informatique est un dbouch naturel. Il n'est pas impossible de devenir informaticien aprs des tudes d'art d'histoire ou de droit (j'en ai connu), mais c'est plus l'exception que la norme.

Et comme on l'a vu prcdemment avec les tudes de David Mc Geary et les autres cites par Maske (page 20 de ce fil), les garons sont meilleurs en mathmatiques que les filles... *en gnral*. Si tu nous demande quel(s) gne(s) est en action, je te rpondrais que ta question est de peu dintrt, mme du point de vue biologique car on a pas attendu le squenage du gnome pour donner le prix nobel  Konrad Lorentz pour ses travaux sur les modes de comportement individuel et social.

Mme si cela aurait satisfait  une vision mcaniste et non pas biologique, voir statistique. Il n'est pas exclu qu'il faille chercher du ct du chromosome Y ... ou X  ::mrgreen:: 

Les informatique sont peut-tre plus nombreuses  Singapour ou  Hong Kong, mais il semble qu'il y ait de nombreuses diffrences avec les socits occidentales contemporaines, notamment au niveau de l'age du mariage. Bien aventureux est qui pourra s'improviser expert de la sociologie des micros-tats asiatiques.
Donc  contrario, tu devrais nous sortir une tude dmontrant que le taux d'informaticienne est uniquement d'origine sociologique.. puisque tu semble persuad de cela.

Je ne sais plus qui, el_slapper, qui avait fait un parallle sur l'apparition des jeux vidos et sur le taux de masculinisation de la profession. Bien mais pourquoi les studios ont sorti aussi peu de titres pour les filles, pour attirer un nouveau march ? est-ce un complot synarchique phallocrate ? ou est-ce parce que les filles y restent relativement hermtiques.





> Ce qui n'en fait pas des vrits absolues, hein, juste des tendances. Mais on sait parfaitement corrler avec une prcision forte certains faits prcis, avec des tendances fortes. Comme la dvalorisation du mtier de programmeur aux USA dans les annes 1950, ou dans certains pays du Sud-Est asiatique de nos jours, qui va de pair avec une fminisation forte dudit mtier. Et, inversement, aux USA de nos jours ou le programmeur est survaloris, les femmes sont exclues. Alors que Margaret Hamilton  l'poque, ou ses collgues singapouriennes de nos jours, a envoie du pat, en terme de performances. Autant que les messieurs.
> (...)
> Et si la NASA avait peru  quel point la qualit logicielle tait critique pour la russite d'un projet tel qu' Apollo, elle ne l'aurait jamais confi  Margaret Hamilton - en raison de ces vieux rflexes, dj obsoltes  l'poque. Qui a pourtant ralis un travail exceptionnel de qualit.


Pourtant je n'ai pas l'impression qu'en France o le mtier de programmeur ne soit pas forcment valoris, surtout par rapport  celui de la gestion de projet, les femmes se bousculent au portillon pour faire ce mtier.

La partie contrle de vol tait plus critique et la plus problmatique, a tel point que lors de la premire mission appolo, le contrleur de vol n'a t utilis que pour la phase de retour, juste pour voir "s'il marchait"..; le reste du trajet se faisant aux toiles. 
La NASA a visiblement reconnu le travail de Margaret puisqu'ils l'ont gard comme responsable du logiciel embarqu pour le programme Skylab , et qu'elle a reut un prix exceptionnel en 2003.

----------


## Neckara

> Parce que les certains biais de raisonnement peuvent tre contrer par l'ducation et donc sont sociologiques


Je parle de neurologie, donc de biais cognitifs qui ont une ralit biologique, d  la manire dont notre cerveau fonctionne.

Tes prmisses ne permettent pas d'arriver  ta conclusion. Ce n'est pas parce qu'on peut lutter via l'ducation que le problme est d'origine sociologique.




> Tu es fortement convaincu par l'effet biologique (sans aucune preuve : Je n'ai vu aucune tude dmontrer qu'on pouvait expliquer le choix des tudes par des diffrence biologique)


En quoi le fait que tu n'aies jamais vu de telles tudes impliquerait que je n'ai jamais vu de telle tude et serait d'aprs toi "convaincu sans aucune preuve" ?

Les tudes parlent plutt de "centre d'intrts", de "performances", et de "comportement". Elles ont une influence plutt triviale, la difficult tant alors de caractriser cette influence.




> part contre on a quand mme un paquet d'tude sur le conditionnement humain et l tu parle seulement de cause susceptible


Dj le "conditionnement humain" n'est pas forcment d'ordre sociologique, parfois plus d'ordre psychologique. Certains effets ncessitent aussi des conditions spcifiques, parfois extrmes. Et ce n'est pas parce que ces effets existent, qu'ils entrent ici en jeu  l'chelle de la socit.




> Euh si je parle Franais c'est pas  cause de raison biologique


Jolie ironie base sur un faux dilemme. Si ce n'est pas biologique, c'est donc sociologique ?

Quid d'une raison... historique ?




> si j'ai eu un ordi en tant petit c'est pas pour des raisons biologique, ...


Quid d'une raison... conomique ?





> Mais tu sais qu'on en est l  cause de certaines personnes qui prtendent que si il y a moins de femmes dans l'IT, c'est  cause des gnes et de leur "moindre aptitude dans ce domaine".


Si tu fais rfrence au mmo, ce n'est pas ce qui est dit.




> Le manque de nuance ne vient pas de chez moi, j'ai mme rpondu  Jon que j'tais d'accord avec lui sur le fait que c'est une accumulation de plusieurs raisons, le seul point de "dsaccord", c'est que lui pense que l'influence des gnes est plus prpondrante que les causes sociologiques ou autres.


Et bien on est d'accord, sauf sur la proportion de chaque facteur en France.

Et ce n'est pas dans cette discussion que vous arriverez  dmontrer la part exacte de chaque facteurs.


Attention  ne pas confondre "gne" et "biologie", ainsi que "gne" et "hormone".




> expliquant l'influence de quel gne sur quelle partie du corps / cerveau


Pas besoin d'aller jusque l pour dmontrer une influence d'ordre biologique ou hormonale.

Sachant que la biologie est trs complique, il est difficile d'isoler un gne, et c'est trs souvent plusieurs gnes qui agissent de concert.




> fait que les femmes, *sauf en Asie*, sont moins attires / moins comptentes dans le domaine de l'IT


Attention, tu confonds "prsence" et "attirance"/"comptence" et raisonne en terme de causalit unique.

D'autres facteurs peuvent aussi intervenir comme certains exemples que j'ai donn.

Le facteur sociologique s'exprime gnralement de faon diffrente selon la socit. Il se peut alors qu'il ai une influence plus forte dans une socit A que dans une socit B. Ce qui ne signifie pas que le facteur sociologique ai une influence forte dans la socit B.





> Les grands nombre souffrent toujours de plein d'imperfection, d'imprcisions, et autres exceptions. Ils ne suivent pas les rgles strictes de la logique.


S'ils ne "suivent pas les rgles stricts de la logique", c'est que tu as mal pos ta logique quelque part.

Tu peux raisonner sur des grands nombres, sur des petits nombres, sur des pommes ou des poires, les rgles de la logique ne changent pas :
e.g. _A => B et B vrai n'implique pas que A soit vrai._




> Par contre, si on regarde la masse, on voit des tendances lourdes. Dans certains cas, les tendances lourdes sont les mmes partout, depuis tout le temps(genre, l'inceste, c'est pas une bonne ide). Dans ce cas, on peut se dire qu'il y a certainement une leon  tirer.


J'ai du mal  comprendre, peux-tu prciser ta pens ?




> Mais pour l'informatique et le genre, on a des tendances extrmement variables, dans l'espace et dans le temps. Et on a des explications sociologiques statistiquement valides  ces tendances.


Encore une fois, corrlation n'est pas causalit. D'ailleurs si on a une corrlation entre A et B, dire que A est la cause de B a autant de sens que de dire que B est la cause de A. Il peut y avoir une cause commune, ou une cause intermdiaire, etc.

 Sinon je t'explique le rchauffement climatique par la disparition des pirates.




> Donc tu peux faire de la logique pure tant que tu veux : la tendance dans tous les mtiers est de dfminiser ce qui se valorise.


Moi j'avais entendu qu'on dvalorisait ce qui se fminisait et valorisait les mtiers o il y a des hommes. Comme quoi les corrlations....




> Cette poque est rvolue, mais une partie des rflexes est reste : on ne donne pas ce qui est critique  une femme, parce-qu'il faut quelle puisse  tout moment abandonner son boulot pour s'occuper de la progniture. a l'poque, c'tait un rflexe obligatoire.


Sauf que la dcision (donner poste  une femme) est plutt d'ordre conomique, alors que le problme (ou plutt enjeu) est d'ordre sociologique  (le partage de la charge de l'enfant dans le couple).

Ce qui ne signifie pas que la sociologie est ce qui explique le partage actuel. Donc que le problme de fond, n'est pas ncessairement de nature sociologique, ni que la solution doit tre d'ordre sociologique. Ce serait une grave erreur que de penser cela.

Le problme est la "garde de l'enfant", le fait que ce soit souvent la femme qui garde cet enfant est une consquence de ce problme de base. Ds lors on peut rflchir  des solutions relatives  la garde de l'enfant, indpendamment sur sexe de la ou les personnes qui le garde.

----------


## Zirak

> C'est pourtant fort simple, les informaticiens viennent majoritairement des filires scientifiques et notamment des mathmatiques dont l'informatique est un dbouch naturel. Il n'est pas impossible de devenir informaticien aprs des tudes d'art d'histoire ou de droit (j'en ai connu), *mais c'est plus l'exception que la norme*.


Etude scientifique  ce propos ? 




> Les informatique sont peut-tre plus nombreuses  Singapour ou  Hong Kong, mais il semble qu'il y ait de nombreuses diffrences avec les socits occidentales contemporaines, notamment au niveau de l'age du mariage. Bien aventureux est qui pourra s'improviser expert de la sociologie des micros-tats asiatiques.


Que viennentt faire l'ge du mariage, ou la sociologie des micro-tats asiatique la dedans, puisque les filles ne vont pas dans l'IT car elles sont moins bonnes en maths ?  Ou les filles asiatiques sont plus fort que les hommes en maths ? Et donc ton "gnralement" ne veut strictement rien dire ? 




> Donc  contrario, tu devrais nous sortir une tude dmontrant que le taux d'informaticienne *est uniquement d'origine sociologique.. puisque tu semble persuad de cela.*


Enime tentative de dformation de mes propos, mais rat, je n'ai pas dit cela, et puis bon, c'est con que dans le mme message que tu cites, tu ais coup cette partie l : 




> j'ai mme rpondu  Jon que *j'tais d'accord avec lui sur le fait que c'est une accumulation de plusieurs raisons*, le seul point de "dsaccord", c'est que lui pense que l'influence des gnes est plus prpondrante que les causes sociologiques ou autres.


Je n'ai mme pas prtendu que les gnes avaient 0 influences, juste que selon moi, ce n'tait pas la cause prpondrante.

Encore une fois, tout est parti de TA gnralisation bovine comme quoi il y avait moins de femme dans l'IT car elles n'avaient pas les aptitudes pour. Tu me diras dans ton propos o se situait la nuance, le fait que cela tait peut-tre d  plusieurs causes diffrentes, etc. etc. 




> Je ne sais plus qui, el_slapper, qui avait fait un parallle sur l'apparition des jeux vidos et sur le taux de masculinisation de la profession. Bien mais pourquoi les studios ont sorti aussi peu de titres pour les filles, pour attirer un nouveau march ? est-ce un complot synarchique phallocrate ? ou est-ce parce que les filles y restent relativement hermtiques.


Encore perdu, c'tait moi justement.

Alors c'est simple, dj au dpart comme je le disais, les jeux vidos taient (et sont encore) trs mal considrs, et mal vus, et en gnral associs   des jeux pour garons, donc dj c'tait mal vu d'y jouer tout court, encore plus en tant une fille, et la cible principale tant les garons, la presque exclusivit des jeux les ciblaient et donc intressaient peu les filles (mais c'tait plus du fait des jeux en eux-mmes que des jeux-vidos tout court).

Aujourd'hui, l'informatique s'est dmocratis, les jeux vidos galement, et maintenant que les diteurs commencent  faire des jeux plus unisex voir mme certains visant directement un public fminin, et bien le nombre de joueuses n'est qu'en constante augmentation donc non, les filles ne sont pas gntiquement hermtiques aux jeux vidos...   

Et pourquoi dans les pays asiatiques il y a plus d'informaticiennes ? Peut-tre justement car l'informatique et les jeux-vidos ont toujours t plus dmocratiss et plus ouverts depuis pratiquement le dbut. Si on prend le cas du Japon, garons comme filles baignent la-dedans ds leur plus jeune ge, et on y voit bien qu'il y a pratiquement autant de joueuses que de joueurs, le jugement de valeurs tant moindre concernant ces domaines, cela peut en effet expliquer *en partie* la plus grande proportion de fille dans l'IT la-bas.

D'ailleurs le fait que les garons soient gnralement meilleurs en maths que les filles, c'est gntique, ou c'est juste car dans nos socits occidentales, on pousse toujours les garons vers les filires scientifiques, et les filles vers les filires littraires ?  Comment dire si c'est gntique, ou une perversion engendr par notre systme ducatif dfaillant reproduisant les mmes vieux schmas depuis des sicles ?

----------


## BenoitM

> En quoi le fait que tu n'aies jamais vu de telles tudes impliquerait que je n'ai jamais vu de telle tude et serait d'aprs toi "convaincu sans aucune preuve" ?
> Les tudes parlent plutt de "centre d'intrts", de "performances", et de "comportement". Elles ont une influence plutt triviale, la difficult tant alors de caractriser cette influence.


Je serai heureux de la/les voir





> Dj le "conditionnement humain" n'est pas forcment d'ordre sociologique, parfois plus d'ordre psychologique. Certains effets ncessitent aussi des conditions spcifiques, parfois extrmes. Et ce n'est pas 
> Jolie ironie base sur un faux dilemme. Si ce n'est pas biologique, c'est donc sociologique ?
> Quid d'une raison... historique ?
> Quid d'une raison... conomique ?


Je crois qu'on a pas la mme dfinition de sociologique. 
J'y mets tout ce qui est d  ton ducation,  lenvironnement o tu vis bref tout ce qui n'est pas biologique 
Je parle Franais  cause parce qu'on m'a appris le Franais (mes parents, l'cole) et non parce que j'ai en moi des gnes ou des hormones qui me pousse  parler le Franais.

----------


## Neckara

> Je serai heureux de la/les voir


Rassembler la littrature  ce sujet risque d'tre plus que long, ce sont des pans entier de recherche.


Je peux cependant te rediriger vers ce podcast audio qui cite des sources scientifiques en commentaire. Cela fait partie d'une srie de 3 pisodes.


Sachant qu'on ne va pas inverser la charge de la preuve, le but n'est pas de te convaincre, juste te montrer qu'il n'y a pas "rien".





> J'y mets tout ce qui est d  ton ducation...


Non, la sociologie est (grossirement) l'tude des interactions/comportements entre individus au sein d'une socit donne.

Une cause sociologique n'est pas forcment d  l'ducation : e.g. ce qui a t induit par l'unique pression des autres membres du groupe, la reproduction de comportements par le simple fait de l'observation. De mme que tout ce qui relve de l'ducation n'est pas forcment sociologique.

----------


## BenoitM

> Non, la sociologie est (grossirement) l'tude des interactions/comportements entre individus au sein d'une socit donne.
> 
> Une cause sociologique n'est pas forcment d  l'ducation : e.g. ce qui a t induit par l'unique pression des autres membres du groupe, la reproduction de comportements par le simple fait de l'observation. De mme que tout ce qui relve de l'ducation n'est pas forcment sociologique.


Bon donc tu as +- la mme dfinition que moi 
Donc je pige pas comment tu arrives  la dfinition de cause "historique", "conomique" (entk  ne pas les relis  ces fait  des causes sociologiques)
Je que parle Franais c'est  cause des individu qui m'entours (donc sociologique) 
Que j'ai eu un ordinateur quand j'tais petit, c'est du au faite que mon pre travaillait dans l'informatique et donc  cause d'un membre du groupe qui m'entour donc sociologique aussi 

Bref je ne te comprends pas ...
A part que tu ne veux pas reconnatre le point de vue sociologique dans un tas de comportement humain  ::): 

Et mme si tu aurais raisons qu'il y aurait des raisons biologiques, ca nempche pas de lutter en premier lieu contre tout les freins de notre socit  ::):

----------


## Neckara

> Je que parle Franais c'est  cause des individu qui m'entours (donc sociologique)


Tu veux dire dans le sens o on a une "pression" de nos interlocuteurs de parler dans une langue commune (ici le franais) afin que nous puissions communiquer ?
Ok.

Aprs, le fait que cette langue commune soit le Franais, et pas l'Anglais, ou autre chose, vient de raisons historiques. Sachant que tu peux aussi dcider d'apprendre une autre langue et de la parler pour t'amuser, sans que cela soit "sociologique" pour autant.




> Que j'ai eu un ordinateur quand j'tais petit, c'est du au faite que mon pre travaillait dans l'informatique


C'est  dire l'opportunit d'enfants d'utiliser un ordinateur  domicile, leur donnant ainsi un avantage quant  l'apprentissage de l'outil numrique, parce que leur parent appartient  une catgorie socio-conomique donne, alors que les enfants de parents n'appartenant pas  cette catgorie n'ont pas cette opportunit ?
Ok. Mme si je pinaillerais en disant socio-conomique, et que je ne peux pas deviner le mtier de ton pre.

En revanche le fait de prendre la dcision d'acheter un ordinateur, que l'ordinateur se dmocratise/devient accessible est du domaine de l'conomie.





> Et mme si tu aurais raisons qu'il y aurait des raisons biologiques, ca nempche pas de lutter en premier lieu contre tout les freins de notre socit


Sauf que pour lutter efficacement, il faut d'abord comprendre avec nuance la situation, comprendre les tenants et aboutissant.

De plus, on parle de lutter, mais contre quoi, de quelle manires, pour quels objectifs/rsultats ? Sachant qu'une diffrence sociologique, n'est pas ncessairement la source de l'injustice.

On se reporte alors  la petite discussion que j'ai eu sur l'galit.

----------


## ManusDei

> Non, la sociologie est (grossirement) l'tude des interactions/comportements entre individus au sein d'une socit donne.


Les rgles morales de cette socit donne ne sont pas ngligeables.

----------


## Neckara

> Les rgles morales de cette socit donne ne sont pas ngligeables.


? Justement les rgles morales sont lies aux comportements et interactions des individus.

Plus particulirement une pression de l'ensemble de ces individu sur chaque individus.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Je peux cependant te rediriger vers ce podcast audio qui cite des sources scientifiques en commentaire. Cela fait partie d'une srie de 3 pisodes.


J'ai tiqu lorsque le chroniqueur a prtendu qu'Einstein n'avait pas un QI lev tout comme la plupart des prix nobel, ou que la taille du cerveau plutt que la forme avait une relation directe avec l'intelligence.




> Etude scientifique  ce propos ?


Te faut-il une tude scientifique pour dmontrer que le cursus d'informatique est accessible aprs une formation en mathmatique ? tiens





> Que viennent faire l'ge du mariage, ou la sociologie des micro-tats asiatique la dedans, puisque les filles ne vont pas dans l'IT car elles sont moins bonnes en maths ?  Ou les filles asiatiques sont plus fort que les hommes en maths ? Et donc ton "gnralement" ne veut strictement rien dire ?


Il n'y a pas les filles asiatiques, il y a la Core du Sud et Macau qui sont les deux seuls pays d'Asie voir du monde o les filles ont des scores suprieurs en maths. Mais prtendre parler de la situation de micro-tats sans en connaitre la socit et en ramenant les choses aux jeux vidos ( ::mrgreen:: ) est fort prilleux. 
C'est comme ce sociologue africain visitant la France et demandant  son confrencier pourquoi il y avait un culte du chien.




> Envoy par ddoumeche
> 
> Donc  contrario, tu devrais nous sortir une tude dmontrant que le taux d'informaticienne est uniquement d'origine sociologique.. puisque tu semble persuad de cela.
> 
> 
> Enime tentative de dformation de mes propos, mais rat, je n'ai pas dit cela, et puis bon, c'est con que dans le mme message que tu cites, tu ais coup cette partie l : 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A bon et alors quelles seraient les causes si elle ne sont pas biologique *NI* sociologiques ? est-ce du  la linguistique,  l'conomie,  l'astronomie? sur quelles tudes scientifiques t'appuies-tu pour avancer ce postulat prsomptueux et sans doute idologique ?




> Encore une fois, tout est parti de TA gnralisation *bovine* comme quoi il y avait moins de femme dans l'IT car elles n'avaient pas les aptitudes pour. Tu me diras dans ton propos o se situait la nuance, le fait que cela tait peut-tre d  plusieurs causes diffrentes, etc. etc.


Encore des anathmes. Mais les anathmes sont l'arme des faibles, et c'est justement parce que tu as une faiblesse au niveau de l'esprit que tu ne peux pas comprendre ni argumenter. D'o le fait que certains te rient au nez ou te prennent de haut, ce qui te rend mchant en plus.
Mais ce n'est pas une critique personnelle, bien au contraire. C'est une opportunit pour travailler ton relationnel et t'amliorer. Par exemple en prenant des cours de politesse, et ensuite en lisant des livres.


Ensuite je ne pense pas que la faible masculinisation de la profession soit due  autre chose que des causes biologiques, donc il n'y a pas de nuance particulire a apporter. Les filles sont moins fortes en maths, celles qui font maths vont surtout se diriger vers l'enseignement (une des seules disciplines professorale majoritairement masculine) et les autres vers l'informatique.  Il y a aussi l'effet d'entrainement des leaders de chaque sexe, mais l encore c'est biologique puisque les meilleurs garons sont nettement meilleurs que les meilleures filles ... *en mathmatique*


Ceci dit, comme tu es encore dans le dni et refuse de lire les articles cits (D'ailleurs pourquoi nous emmerdes-tu  en demander), pourquoi en dbattre ? donc tu as raison, cela doit tre les jeux vidos

----------


## Neckara

> J'ai tiqu lorsque le chroniqueur a prtendu qu'Einstein n'avait pas un QI lev


N'a-t-il pas plutt dit qu'on ne connaissait pas son QI, comme il n'a pas pass de test de QI ?




> ou que la taille du cerveau plutt que la forme avait une relation directe avec l'intelligence.


Je ne me rappelle pas avoir entendu parl de la forme du cerveau.

Pour la taille, il dit juste qu'on a trouv une corrlation de 0,3.

----------


## ddoumeche

Il a aussi dit que la plupart des prix nobel n'avait pas un QI lev. Alors l, je demande  voir.

Einstein n'a pas pass de test de QI certes mais il a t estim  160. Tu me diras que ce n'est qu'une estimation, mais pour crire la thorie de la relativit gnrale, mme en faisant une synthse des travaux existant  l'poque, il faut quand mme avoir un cortex frontal en trs bon tat de marche.

La taille de son cerveau n'tait pas spcialement leve, 1250cm3 contre 1290cm3 pour les hommes en moyenne... par contre il avait des circonvolutions du cortex crbral assez dvelopps et quelques anomalies structurelles.

Et il y  le cas des gens vivant parfaitement normalement sans cerveau ( 2 cas connus), mais l on est dans le domaine du miracle mdical voir du miracle tout court  ::lol:: 
J'ai aussi un ancien collgue  qui on avait retir la moiti du cerveau pendant l'enfance, et cela ne l'empcha nullement de faire carrire... il tait mme trs intelligent au point de diriger le CHSCT mais un peu chiant, ce qui est courant chez les chimistes. Depuis, j'ai jet mon scepticisme aux orties

----------


## Neckara

> Il a aussi dit que la plupart des prix Nobel n'avait pas un QI lev. Alors l, je demande  voir.


Cela dpend ce qu'on entend par QI lev.

Par exemple, on peut penser qu'ils ont, e.g. un QI > 120, mais < 140.




> Einstein n'a pas pass de test de QI certes mais il a t estim  160. Certes tu me diras que ce n'est qu'une estimation


Estim par qui ? Es-tu sr que ce n'est pas une simple rumeur ou du pifomtre ?

Sinon, j'ai l'impression que tu n'as pas trs bien compris le podcast, surtout quand, au dbut, il explique le fonctionnement des statistiques et des moyennes. On a une corrlation entre la taille du cerveau et l'intelligence, cela ne signifie pas qu'une personne donne avec un petit cerveau est forcment moins intelligente qu'une personne avec un gros. En gros on estime que la taille explique ~10% de l'intelligence, il reste 90% qui ne sont pas expliqus par la taille du cerveau.




> il y  le cas des gens vivant parfaitement normalement sans cerveau ( 2 cas connus), mais l on est dans le domaine du miracle mdical voir du miracle tout court


Bworf, on a bien quelques cas ici mme</troll>

Bon, il faudrait vrifier les sources, si c'est vrai il devrait bien y avoir quelques tudes  ce sujet. Dans les deux cas, ils ont un cerveau, mais trs sous-dvelopp/petit. Il faudrait aussi regarder la densit neuronale.

Aprs, je ne connais pas exactement la condition mdicale de ton collgue, et cela ne reste qu'une anecdote.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Cela dpend ce qu'on entend par QI lev.
> 
> Par exemple, on peut penser qu'ils ont, e.g. un QI > 120, mais < 140.


C'est admissible, mme si 130 reste lev. Mais cela reste  voir, sachant par exemple qu'Andrew Wiles qui a rsolu le thorme de Fermat et aurait du recevoir la mdaille fields s'il n'avait dpass la limite d'ge, a un QI de 170.





> Estim par qui ? Es-tu sr que ce n'est pas une simple rumeur ou du pifomtre ?


Bonne question. Par Catharine Cox Miles pour ses travaux de doctorat, qui deviendra ensuite professeure de psychologie clinique  Yale. 




> Sinon, j'ai l'impression que tu n'as pas trs bien compris le podcast, surtout quand, au dbut, il explique le fonctionnement des statistiques et des moyennes. On a une corrlation entre la taille du cerveau et l'intelligence, cela ne signifie pas qu'une personne donne avec un petit cerveau est forcment moins intelligente qu'une personne avec un gros. En gros on estime que la taille explique ~10% de l'intelligence, il reste 90% qui ne sont pas expliqus par la taille du cerveau.


C'est surtout que je n'ai pas accord  la fin de ce podcast l'attention suffisante, le dbut me paraissant polmique.




> Bworf, on a bien quelques cas ici mme</troll>
> 
> Bon, il faudrait vrifier les sources, si c'est vrai il devrait bien y avoir quelques tudes  ce sujet. Dans les deux cas, ils ont un cerveau, mais trs sous-dvelopp/petit. Il faudrait aussi regarder la densit neuronale.
> 
> Aprs, je ne connais pas exactement la condition mdicale de ton collgue, et cela ne reste qu'une anecdote.


Tu es cruel.

D'autres parties du systme nerveux ont peut-tre pris en charge les fonctions du cerveau, comme l'intestin. Les cas seraient moins rares qu'on ne pense, selon le neurologue John Lorder. (En bonus de ce lien, un petit article montrant que dans les annes 80, la polmique sur la diffrence d'aptitude en mathmatiques des filles faisait dj rage).

Mon collgue a sans doute subit une hmisphrectomie, une opration rare servant  gurir l'pilepsie ou le syndrome de Rasmussen (auto-destruction progressive d'un des hmisphres). La rducation est lourde puisque l'opration vous laisse paralys de la moit du corps mais on s'en sort, l'hmisphre survivant devant alors tout grer. 
Je me demande comment on fait les chirurgiens pour l'audition et la vue.

----------


## Marco46

> Encore des anathmes. Mais les anathmes sont l'arme des faibles, et c'est justement parce que tu as une faiblesse au niveau de l'esprit que tu ne peux pas comprendre ni argumenter. D'o le fait que certains te rient au nez ou te prennent de haut, ce qui te rend mchant en plus.
> Mais ce n'est pas une critique personnelle, bien au contraire. C'est une opportunit pour travailler ton relationnel et t'amliorer. Par exemple en prenant des cours de politesse, et ensuite en lisant des livres.


La schizophrnie a se soigne tu sais ...

----------


## Neckara

> Bonne question. Par Catharine Cox Miles pour ses travaux de doctorat, qui deviendra ensuite professeure de psychologie clinique  Yale.


Je ne trouve pas vraiment d'informations sur la mthode, la marge d'erreur, la vrit de terrain utilise, et il ne semble pas y avoir eu de rplications.
En l'absence de cela, je ne peux y accorder grand crdit.




> C'est surtout que je n'ai pas accord  la fin de ce podcast l'attention suffisante, le dbut me paraissant polmique.


Polmique ? en quoi ?
Le dbut justement c'est surtout quelques explications pour nuancer les propos qui vont suivre.





> D'autres parties du systme nerveux ont peut-tre pris en charge les fonctions du cerveau, comme l'intestin. Les cas seraient moins rares qu'on ne pense, selon le neurologue John Lorder.


Dans les cas que tu prsentes, le cerveau est prsent. Parfois atrophi, parfois "coll" aux "parois". Et il y a, de ce que je vois, des squelles.

Pour l'intestin qui "prend en charge les fonctions du cerveau", cela me parat  priori peu crdible. Il y a quand mme une certaine spcialisation dans le cerveau, ce n'est pas parce que l'intestin a des neurones qu'il peut le remplacer "comme a". Il est plus probable que c'est le cerveau prsent, bien que petit, qui se dbrouille comme il peut.




> l'hmisphre survivant devant alors tout grer.


Je ne suis pas mdecin, mais de ce que je lis sur Wikipdia,



> Resilience is the ability, in this case, of the brain being able to recover from a tough situation and take back its shape.

----------


## Neckara

> La schizophrnie a se soigne tu sais ...


Tu sors ta citation d'o ?  ::weird:: 

J'ai fait une recherche avec les mots cls "anathmes politesse argumenter personnelle contraire" et je ne tombe que sur cette discussion.

----------


## ddoumeche

> La schizophrnie a se soigne tu sais ...


Mais je pense que ton diagnostic est mal pos et qu'il n'est pas schizophrne.




> Polmique ? en quoi ?
> Le dbut justement c'est surtout quelques explications pour nuancer les propos qui vont suivre.


Je ne peux pas accorder grand crdit  un chroniqueur commenant sa critique par un long laus sur les soucoupes volantes puis l'homopathie, deux thmes sans aucun rapport avec l'expos de Catherine Vidal.
C'est un procd indigne proche de la diffamation.
Ensuite prtendre que les prix nobel n'ont pas des QI trs levs est absurde, et on en attend toujours la dmonstration.

Et ce mme je suis en dsaccord avec Catherine Vidal.




> Dans les cas que tu prsentes, le cerveau est prsent. Parfois atrophi, parfois "coll" aux "parois". Et il y a, de ce que je vois, des squelles.
> 
> Pour l'intestin qui "prend en charge les fonctions du cerveau", cela me parat  priori peu crdible. Il y a quand mme une certaine spcialisation dans le cerveau, ce n'est pas parce que l'intestin a des neurones qu'il peut le remplacer "comme a". Il est plus probable que c'est le cerveau prsent, bien que petit, qui se dbrouille comme il peut.


Peut-tre... en ralit, on n'en sait rien.




> Je ne suis pas mdecin, mais de ce que je lis sur Wikipdia,


Et oui, les hmisphres ne se reconstruisent pas et le aires du cerveau se spcialisent diffremment pour chaque individu, selon Hugues Duffau

----------


## Marco46

> Tu sors ta citation d'o ?


Ya eu une merde  l'criture, c'tait pas pour toi mais pour l'autre ractionnaire.

----------


## Neckara

> Je ne peux pas accorder grand crdit  un chroniqueur commenant sa critique par un long laus sur les soucoupes volantes puis l'homopathie, deux thmes sans aucun rapport avec l'expos de Catherine Vidal.


Je comprends.

Ceci vient du fait qu'il appartient  la communaut Zttique et s'adresse  la communaut Zttique. Cette communaut s'intresse trs fortement  la culture scientifique (comment prouver, comment raisonner) et qui applique ces mthode (pour faire des exemples/dmonstration de la mthode) au "paranormal" et surtout aux personnes qui croient au "paranormal" et pourquoi elles y croient. Donc gnralement donner la relle explication scientifique (lune dans le ciel, cureuil dans le mur, tests statistiques, etc.). Ce qui est un peu plus facile et consensuel que de parler politique.

En gros il se sert de son introduction pour de dire que les rgles/mthodes qu'on prconise lorsqu'on parle du paranormal, il faut aussi se les appliquer  nous-mme et rester sceptique mme si l'on parle d'un sujet qui nous tiens  cur et qu'on sort du domaine du paranormal. Il entre un peu plus dans le vif du sujet dans les autres pisodes qui sont trs intressant. Je trouve qu'il a aussi une trs bonne mthode et cite trs rgulirement des articles scientifique et dit lorsqu'il n'y a pas de consensus.





> Ensuite prtendre que les prix nobel n'ont pas des QI trs levs est absurde, et on en attend toujours la dmonstration.


Je reconnais que je n'arrive pas  trouver grand chose sur le QI des prix Nobel. Je reprend ce qui est dit :




> Alors en plus de a, rien ne prouve quAnatole France ou Einstein aient  eu un QI trs suprieur  la moyenne, il faut faire la distinction entre  ce quon appelle lintelligence (en gnral cest le QI mais on va  prciser un petit peu aprs) et puis la russite scientifique. On peut  trs bien tre un grand scientifique, russir brillamment et avoir le  prix Nobel avec un QI trs infrieur  la moyenne, cest rare, mais on  na pas besoin davoir un QI trs suprieur  la moyenne pour russi  trs brillamment en science. a cest une ide un peu exagre, bien sr  il y a un lien entre les deux, avec un QI plus lev on a plus de  chances de russir, mais par exemple les tudes sur les surdous (ceux  qui ont un QI dans les 3% les plus levs des QI) montrent quen ralit  ils ont assez peu de chances davoir le prix Nobel. La plupart des gens  qui ont le prix Nobel, cest--dire plus que ce quon pourrait  attendre, ne sont pas surdous, et  ma connaissance on na pas accs   un test dintelligence dEinstein ou dAnatole France, donc on ne sait  pas sils taient intelligents ou pas au sens du QI. On peut faire des  hypothses mais tout a reste de toute faon trs spculatif et quelques  exemples ne prouvent rien de toute manire, donc laissons a de ct.


Bon je reconnais que je n'ai pas de sources sur le QI des prix Nobel ou quant au fait que les personnes avec un QI dans les 3% les plus levs (~ > 130 d'aprs ce que je vois / 145 avec un autre barme) ont peu de chances d'avoir un prix Nobel. Mais cela ne me parat pas absurde.

Pour avoir un prix Nobel, il faut avoir des rsultats et tre choisi. Avoir des rsultats ne ncessitent pas un QI exceptionnel : c'est parfois chercher la bonne chose au bon endroit avec la bonne mthode, pas besoin d'tre super-intelligent, plutt d'y passer beaucoup de temps, avoir des financements, et une part de chance. Par contre, oui, ils sont souvent experts dans leur domaine, mais il ne faut pas confondre connaissances et intelligence (au sens du QI).

Ensuite, il faut tre choisi, et l, ce n'est pas dans l'auteur qu'on slectionne, mais une dcouverte, souvent "sensationnelle" du point de vue de la recherche. Et cette dcouverte n'a souvent pas qu'un auteur, donc mme si on admet que tout cela est du au fait qu'un des auteurs soit surdou, cela ne signifie pas qu'ils le tous le sont tous.


Gnralement, il n'y a pas qu'un auteur mais plusieurs, donc




> Peut-tre... en ralit, on n'en sait rien.


Je pense que nos amis biologistes en savent un peu plus sur la question, il faudrait leur demander.

Ensuite, on n'en sait rien non plus s'il n'y a pas un dragon invisible dans mon garage. Donc il faut rester mfiant quand "on n'en sait rien".

----------


## Zirak

> Te faut-il une tude scientifique pour dmontrer que le cursus d'informatique est accessible aprs une formation en mathmatique ? tiens


Ah bah merde alors, et donc comment on fait les milliers de dveloppeurs qui font ce mtier sans avoir suivi une formation en mathmatique  la base ? Il y a mme des dveloppeurs autodidacte qui sont meilleurs que des mecs bac+5 avec le parcours cit. 

Etre bon en math est une trs bonne chose pour certains domaines de l'informatique, mais trs loin d'tre une obligation. Il y a quand mme une majorit de dveloppeurs dans les entreprises qui font surtout de l'informatique de gestion, et il n'y a pas besoin d'avoir la bosse des maths pour faire des requtes SQL ou automatiser des fichiers Excel hein. Pour ceux qui font de la 3D et tout a ok, je suis parfaitement d'accord. 

Bref cet argument d'tre bon ou non en match est loin de justifier quoi que ce soit quand au nombre de femme dans l'IT.





> A bon et alors quelles seraient les causes si elle ne sont pas biologique *NI* sociologiques ? est-ce du  la linguistique,  l'conomie,  l'astronomie? sur quelles tudes scientifiques t'appuies-tu pour avancer ce postulat prsomptueux et sans doute idologique ?


Oui donc en fait,  toujours vouloir prendre les gens de haut, tu en oublie d'essayer de comprendre les phrases, trop occup  dformer les propos ? 

Encore une fois, o vois-tu que j'ai dit que ce n'tait ni biologique, ni sociologique ? Je te dis justement que c'est un mlange de tout cela mais que je pense que cette hstoire de gne pse moins dans les causes que le reste ? Tu vas arriver  comprendre l, ou tu vas avoir besoin que je te l'crive sous forme d'quation pour que ton cerveau suprieur de mle puisse l'interprter comme il faut grce  ses gnes des maths sur-dvelopps ?  ::roll:: 






> Encore des anathmes. Mais les anathmes sont l'arme des faibles, et c'est justement parce que tu as une faiblesse au niveau de l'esprit que tu ne peux pas comprendre ni argumenter. D'o le fait que certains te rient au nez ou te prennent de haut, ce qui te rend mchant en plus.
> Mais ce n'est pas une critique personnelle, bien au contraire. C'est une opportunit pour travailler ton relationnel et t'amliorer. Par exemple en prenant des cours de politesse, et ensuite en lisant des livres.


Tu as beau enrober a comme tu veux, tu es aussi insultant que moi ou d'autres. Mais merci pour la leon mon seigneur. Pour ce qui concerne mon niveau de politesse et le reste, ne t'inquites pas pour moi, je n'ai jamais eu de plainte  ce niveau l dans la vraie vie. Quand au jugement de certain sur ce forum, je m'en moque compltement, surtout venant de membres que personne ne peut sentir, j'ai autre chose  faire que perdre mon temps en courbettes avec des gens qui prennent les autres pour des cons, la politesse, a se mrite. A cot de a j'ai des changes tout  fait cordiaux avec nombre de membres de DVP sur et en dehors de DVP, comme quoi, mon relationnel ne va pas si mal que cela, mais merci de ton intrt.





> Ensuite je ne pense pas que la faible masculinisation de la profession soit due  autre chose que des causes biologiques, donc il n'y a pas de nuance particulire a apporter. Les filles sont moins fortes en maths, celles qui font maths vont surtout se diriger vers l'enseignement (une des seules disciplines professorale majoritairement masculine) et les autres vers l'informatique.  Il y a aussi l'effet d'entrainement des leaders de chaque sexe, mais l encore c'est biologique puisque les meilleurs garons sont nettement meilleurs que les meilleures filles ... *en mathmatique*
> 
> Ceci dit, comme tu es encore dans le dni et refuse de lire les articles cits (D'ailleurs pourquoi nous emmerdes-tu  en demander), pourquoi en dbattre ? donc tu as raison, cela doit tre les jeux vidos


Encore une fois, je n'ai pas dit que c'tait d seulement aux jeux vidos, monsieur mauvaise foi, tu es le seul ici  soutenir que c'est exclusivement biologique, en te basant sur on ne sait pas trop quoi, car la ou les tudes mises en lien, et dcortiques par maske et neckara n'arrivent pas  des conclusions aussi catgoriques. 

Scientifiquement, on est encore trs loin de connaitre toutes les gnes et leur fonctionnement, donc oui, puisque tu es si sur de toi, je veux, et je pense parler au nom de tout le monde ici, voir cette fameuse tude scientifique qui fait donc consensus et qui nous explique que toutes ces disparits homme / femme ne sont que d aux gnes et  rien d'autre...

D'ailleurs tu as esquiv la question pour la cinquime fois, si c'est exclusivement biologique, comment expliques-tu ces disparits de rpartition dans l'IT suivant les poques ? C'est bien qu'il doit y avoir d'autres raisons  ct non ?  ::roll::

----------


## Neckara

> Il y a mme des dveloppeurs autodidacte qui sont meilleurs que des mecs bac+5 avec le parcours cit.


Je peux le confirmer  ::aie:: .




> Bref cet argument d'tre bon ou non en mat*c*h est loin de justifier quoi que ce soit quand au nombre de femme dans l'IT.


Que vient faire le foot l dedans ?  ::mouarf:: 





> Encore une fois, je n'ai pas dit que c'tait d seulement aux jeux vidos, monsieur mauvaise foi, tu es le seul ici  soutenir que c'est exclusivement biologique, en te basant sur on ne sait pas trop quoi, car la ou les tudes mises en lien, et dcortiques par maske et neckara n'arrivent pas  des conclusions aussi catgoriques.


Au passage, j'en profite pour vous recommander de regarder les 4 pisodes du podcast dont j'ai mis le lien il y a quelques posts, il explique assez bien que dans certains domaines, il n'y a pas encore de consensus, et que dans d'autres, les diffrences sont souvent trs exagres.




> D'ailleurs tu as esquiv la question pour la cinquime fois, si c'est exclusivement biologique, comment expliques-tu ces disparits de rpartition dans l'IT suivant les poques ? C'est bien qu'il doit y avoir d'autres raisons  ct non ?


Bah, jusqu' il y a 300 ans, il n'y avait aucune femme dans l'informatique, et ce quelque soit le pays.

Plus srieusement, il faut tout de mme se mfier, depuis sa cration l'informatique a beaucoup volu, donc il serait intressant de savoir ce qu'tait l'informatique avant, et ce qu'est l'informatique maintenant. a pourrait tre marrant de voir l'volution de l'informatique au cours du temps.

----------


## Chauve souris

> Enseignant : une profession de plus en plus fminise


Tiens puisque vous citez Le Figaro il y a une rflexion de lecteur qui relate bien la fminisation en forme de matriarchie de plus en plus triomphante :



> La pense unique veut nous faire croire que les femmes sont sous-employes.Elles sont majoritaires dans les administrations , mairie , prfecture , conseil gnral , poste , CRAM, CPAM , Impts , enseignement , justice , etc... O% elles ont non pas fait valoir une parit lgitime par leur comptence mais o elles ont carrment chass les hommes .
> Et aujourd'hui , on voudrait encore nous faire croire qu'elles sont victimes .
> Quand une originale devient maon pour les camras , on s'aperoit vite que ce n'est pas pour manier la pelle mais pour s'occuper de la productivit des hommes !
> Le jour o le maon remplacera lhtesse daccueil  la mairie qui n'a rien d'autre  faire que de se peindre les ongles alors on pourra parler d'galit des sexes .
> Bernard Pachot


Bon j'ai dit que je n'interviendrais plus sur ce type de forum o je me fais insulter quand j'ai dit qu'en deux ans de boutique je n'ai pas vu une hobbyiste micro, que le travail de bureau tait verrouill pour les femmes et que la fameuse diffrence de paye, pour un mme boulot s'entend, je ne l'ai jamais vue (ni ceux que je connais), mais l je n'ai pas pu rsister et vous mettre le nez dans le caca de vos contradictions. Sur ce je me sauve.

PS : Et, toujours pareil car j'ai le grand dfaut de parler de ce que je connais (INSERM, Institut Pasteur, CNRS, INRA) au lieu de rciter l'idologie  la mode : cette fminisation de l'enseignement on peut aussi le mettre dans la recherche o tous les postes deviennent de plus en plus fminins et pas uniquement ceux de base, bien sr. L pas de justification historique en rapport avec la guerre de 14-18 vu que a s'est pass dans les annes 70.

----------


## Grogro

> Dans les systmes complexes, les causes sont multiples. Mme l'thologie ne vise pas  exhaustivit du recensement des causes.
> 
> On mconnait en France Raymond Boudon qui a crit sur le sujet qui nous intresse, mais qui n'est pas reconnu par certains courants de pense dominants en France.
> Et donc qui n'est pas mdiatis. Phnomne identique avec l'conomie o les conomistes "libraux" franais sont de trs importants contributeurs  leur science, mais peu enseigns dans leur propre pays.


Tu parles de quoi ? De l'cole autrichienne qui est effectivement ignore aussi bien en France que dans le monde anglo-saxon ? Ou de l'orthodoxie no-classique qui est la seule ayant droit de cit en France depuis 30 ans, tous les autres courants de l'conomie tant systmatiquement diaboliss, chasss des mdias bien pensants qui ont peur de la complexit et encore plus de dplaire  leurs patrons, relgus dans les limbes de l'universit ? Parce que les deux courants sont qualifis de libraux.

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...) la fameuse diffrence de paye, pour un mme boulot s'entend, je ne l'ai jamais vue(.../...)


Moi, oui. Et plusieurs. En SSII(pour une fois que j'en dis du mal, Yolle va sabrer le champagne...).

----------


## ddoumeche

> Je comprends.
> 
> Ceci vient du fait qu'il appartient  la communaut Zttique et s'adresse  la communaut Zttique. Cette communaut s'intresse trs fortement  la culture scientifique (comment prouver, comment raisonner) et qui applique ces mthode (pour faire des exemples/dmonstration de la mthode) au "paranormal" et surtout aux personnes qui croient au "paranormal" et pourquoi elles y croient. Donc gnralement donner la relle explication scientifique (lune dans le ciel, cureuil dans le mur, tests statistiques, etc.). Ce qui est un peu plus facile et consensuel que de parler politique.
> 
> Je reconnais que je n'arrive pas  trouver grand chose sur le QI des prix Nobel. Je reprend ce qui est dit :
> 
> Bon je reconnais que je n'ai pas de sources sur le QI des prix Nobel ou quant au fait que les personnes avec un QI dans les 3% les plus levs (~ > 130 d'aprs ce que je vois / 145 avec un autre barme) ont peu de chances d'avoir un prix Nobel. Mais cela ne me parat pas absurde. Gnralement, il n'y a pas qu'un auteur mais plusieurs, donc


Mais discourir et propager la science, sont les bases de la mthode scientifique et de la pdagogique.

Affirmer que les prix nobel sont attribus  des gens d'intelligence moyenne est non seulement gratuit mais non dmontr. Voila une entorse  la mthode scientifique.
Et on ne parle pas de multitude d'auteurs mais des prix Nobel eux-mme. Et si vous vous tes un quinquagnaire, directeur de labo et que votre IQ n'est suprieur  la moyenne, c'est que la slection acadmique ne marche plus, pas plus que celle des nobel. Soit en raison de copinage, soit plus grave en raison d'un laisser faire gnral.

C'est un tord & tu devrais admettre qu'il a commit une erreur.




> Je pense que nos amis biologistes en savent un peu plus sur la question, il faudrait leur demander. Ensuite, on n'en sait rien non plus s'il n'y a pas un dragon invisible dans mon garage. Donc il faut rester mfiant quand "on n'en sait rien"


C'est pour cela que j'ai utilis le conditionnel. Et personne n'a dit qu'il y avait un dragon dans ton garage, ne sombrons pas dans la caricature.

PS: une corrlation de 0,3 entre la taille du cerveau et l'intelligence est faible. Le chroniqueur en conclut-il que les femmes sont moins intelligentes que les hommes ? Et bien il ne tranche mme pas mme pas




> Au passage, j'en profite pour vous recommander de regarder les 4 pisodes du podcast dont j'ai mis le lien il y a quelques posts, il explique assez bien que dans certains domaines, il n'y a pas encore de consensus, et que dans d'autres, les diffrences sont souvent trs exagres.


Oui mais les petites diffrences peuvent avoir de grosses consquences.




> Tu parles de quoi ? De l'cole autrichienne qui est effectivement ignore aussi bien en France que dans le monde anglo-saxon ? Ou de l'orthodoxie no-classique qui est la seule ayant droit de cit en France depuis 30 ans, tous les autres courants de l'conomie tant systmatiquement diaboliss, chasss des mdias bien pensants qui ont peur de la complexit et encore plus de dplaire  leurs patrons, relgus dans les limbes de l'universit ? Parce que les deux courants sont qualifis de libraux.


On parle de Morandini, Bastiat... bref des libraux, anctres de la thorie montaire. Rien  voir avec le capitalisme, et l'tat providence actuel.

Depuis nous sommes passs Piketty et le monde entier se fout bien de notre gueule. En attendant, le pays s'est ruin et l'tat supprime ses moyens aux Antilles... avant l'arriv d'un ouragan





> Ah bah merde alors, et donc comment on fait les milliers de dveloppeurs qui font ce mtier sans avoir suivi une formation en mathmatique  la base ? Il y a mme des dveloppeurs autodidacte qui sont meilleurs que des mecs bac+5 avec le parcours cit. 
> 
> Etre bon en math est une trs bonne chose pour certains domaines de l'informatique, mais trs loin d'tre une obligation. Il y a quand mme une majorit de dveloppeurs dans les entreprises qui font surtout de l'informatique de gestion, et il n'y a pas besoin d'avoir la bosse des maths pour faire des requtes SQL ou automatiser des fichiers Excel hein. Pour ceux qui font de la 3D et tout a ok, je suis parfaitement d'accord.


Heureusement la plupart des informaticiens sont passs par des cursus classiques et ne sont pas tous autodidactes, surtout dans les SSII. Et n'ayant jamais vu d'informaticienne autodidacte, je prsume que cette catgorie de personne est encore moins fminise que le reste.
Quand  avoir des autodidactes meilleurs que des bac+5  exprience gale, cela existe mais n'en fait pas une gnralit.

Et les BTS informatiques sont largement masculiniss.




> Oui donc en fait,  toujours vouloir prendre les gens de haut, tu en oublie d'essayer de comprendre les phrases, trop occup  dformer les propos ? 
> 
> Encore une fois, o vois-tu que j'ai dit que ce n'tait ni biologique, ni sociologique ? Je te dis justement que c'est un mlange de tout cela mais que je pense que cette histoire de gne pse moins dans les causes que le reste ? Tu vas arriver  comprendre l, ou tu vas avoir besoin que je te l'crive sous forme d'quation pour que ton cerveau suprieur de mle puisse l'interprter comme il faut grce  ses gnes des maths sur-dvelopps ?


Donc tu te lances dans un dbat sur des critres purement idologiques, n'ayant aucune hypothse labore ? La seule cause dont tu ais parl dans ce fils fut l'e-sport et les jeux vidos dans les pays asiatiques, je n'ai pas dform tes propos.

Que tu ais une haine inverse contre le sexe masculin par une idologie mortifre est fort attristant, mais tu ne devrais pas. Et ton quation n'y changera rien, mais tu peux toujours la poser.




> Tu as beau enrober a comme tu veux, tu es aussi insultant que moi ou d'autres. Mais merci pour la leon mon seigneur. Pour ce qui concerne mon niveau de politesse et le reste, ne t'inquites pas pour moi, je n'ai jamais eu de plainte  ce niveau l dans la vraie vie. Quand au jugement de certain sur ce forum, je m'en moque compltement, surtout venant de membres que personne ne peut sentir, j'ai autre chose  faire que perdre mon temps en courbettes avec des gens qui prennent les autres pour des cons, la politesse, a se mrite. A cot de a j'ai des changes tout  fait cordiaux avec nombre de membres de DVP sur et en dehors de DVP, comme quoi, mon relationnel ne va pas si mal que cela, mais merci de ton intrt.


Merci de nous livrer le fond de ta pense et d'expliquer que ton intervention fut motive essentiellement par l'animosit. Note que ce n'est pas moi qui suit venu te chercher.

Que tu ne puisses pas me sentir, peu me chaud, je ne suis pas l pour servir la soupe.




> Encore une fois, je n'ai pas dit que c'tait d seulement aux jeux vidos, monsieur mauvaise foi, tu es le seul ici  soutenir que c'est exclusivement biologique, en te basant sur on ne sait pas trop quoi, car la ou les tudes mises en lien, et dcortiques par maske et neckara n'arrivent pas  des conclusions aussi catgoriques.


Exclusivement non, principalement oui. En plus, tu reprends Maske qui a clairement cit des tudes de faon errone (et a disparu des crans radars une fois sa forfaiture dcouverte). Quand  Neckara, il ne s'est pas prononc, il a juste cit un podcast o on parle de la diffrence de taille entre cerveaux masculins et fminins.




> D'ailleurs tu as esquiv la question pour la cinquime fois, si c'est exclusivement biologique, comment expliques-tu ces disparits de rpartition dans l'IT suivant les poques ? C'est bien qu'il doit y avoir d'autres raisons  ct non ?


C'est simple, J'ai t induit en erreur par un reportage sur l'historique de la mission Apollo: il y a toujours eu des disparits dans l'informatique selon un article de Wired cit par la notice wikipdia de Margaret Hamilton.



> Then, as now, the guys dominated tech and engineering. Like female coders in todays diversity-challenged tech industry, Hamilton was an outlier. It might surprise todays software makers that one of the founding fathers of their boys club was, in fact, a motherand that should give them pause as they consider why the gender inequality of the Mad Men era persists to this day.


Il n'empche qu'il y a toujours eu des mathmaticiennes surtout depuis le XIXeme sicle et des informaticiennes, et que je n'ai jamais prtendu qu'elles taient moins bonnes que leur collgues. Uniquement qu'elles taient plus rares car les filles sont moins fortes en maths. Il y a des centaines d'tudes qui le dmontre, ne serait-ce que la dernire de PISA qui a servit de base  l'article de Plones que je t'avais suggr deux fois de lire.

----------


## Neckara

> Affirmer que les prix nobel sont attribus  des gens d'intelligence moyenne est non seulement gratuit mais non dmontr. Voila une entorse  la mthode scientifique. [...]
> Et si vous vous tes un quinquagnaire, directeur de labo et que votre  IQ n'est suprieur  la moyenne, c'est que la slection acadmique ne  marche plus, pas plus que celle des nobel. Soit en raison de copinage,  soit plus grave en raison d'un laisser faire gnral.


Attention, tu dformes ses propos. Il ne parle pas d'tre suprieur  la moyenne, mais tre dans les 3% (surdous). On peut tre suprieur  la moyenne sans tre surdou.




> Et on ne parle pas de multitude d'auteurs mais des prix Nobel eux-mme.


Et les prix Nobels peuvent tre aussi attribus aux co-auteurs.




> C'est un tord & tu devrais admettre qu'il a commit une erreur.


Il parle d'tudes qu'il ne cite pas, cela peut tre un oubli, ou une volont de ne pas citer en dehors du sujet principal (vu qu'il dit (je paraphrase) que donner des exemples ne suffit pas  prouver une rgle gnrale - donc qu'au final, que ce soit vrai ou faux n'influence pas l'argument). Idalement il faudrait le contacter pour obtenir les rfrences des tudes dont il fait allusion.

Je pense qu'il voulait plus nous dire que ce n'est pas parce qu'on est un prix Nobel qu'on a un QI super impressionnant, l'lite de l'lite de l'lite.




> Et personne n'a dit qu'il y avait un dragon dans ton garage, ne sombrons pas dans la caricature.


C'est une rfrence  un exemple clbre (anglais me semble) donn pour expliquer l'utilit du rasoir d'Ockham.




> PS: une corrlation de 0,3 entre la taille du cerveau et l'intelligence est faible. Le chroniqueur en conclut-il que les femmes sont moins intelligentes que les hommes ? Et bien il ne tranche mme pas mme pas


Tu prends ma citation hors de son contexte  ::?: 

La phrase "on en sait rien" est relative  l'ide que le systme nerveux ai pu "prendre la place" du cerveau lorsque ce dernier est trs atrophi. Rien  voir avec les hommes ou les femmes.

Une corrlation de 0,3 est faible, oui, ceci est mme expliqu dans le podcast, dans ces domaines on trouve gnralement des corrlation de cet ordre de grandeur. Quant au fait que les hommes soient plus "intelligent" ou non que les femmes, je n'ai (il me semble), rien dit  ce sujet. En revanche, il dit bien que les performances moyennes sur certaines tches prcises peuvent varier selon le sexe.




> Oui mais les petites diffrences peuvent avoir de grosses consquences.


Je ne peux tre que d'accord.

Cependant, ce qui est bien avec les "petites diffrences", c'est qu'elles sont gnralement (je pense) plus faciles  "corriger" que les grosses.

----------


## Zirak

> Que tu ais une haine inverse contre le sexe masculin par une idologie mortifre est fort attristant, mais tu ne devrais pas. Et ton quation n'y changera rien, mais tu peux toujours la poser.
> 
> Merci de nous livrer le fond de ta pense et d'expliquer que ton intervention fut motive essentiellement par l'animosit. Note que ce n'est pas moi qui suit venu te chercher.
> 
> Que tu ne puisses pas me sentir, peu me chaud, je ne suis pas l pour servir la soupe.


Je ne vous une haine  personne (homme ou femme), pas mme  toi, et je ne suis pas intervenu par "animosit", mais par plutt car j'tais sidr que l'on puisse tenir ce genre de propos  notre poque. 

Et tu peux le tourner comme tu veux, nous parlions informatique, et non mathmatique, mathmatique qui ne sont pas une condition sine qua non pour tre dveloppeur.   

Enfin bref juste a :




> Exclusivement non, principalement oui.


C'est dj moins catgorique qu'avant, et tu as le droit d'avoir ton opinion, mme si nous ne sommes pas d'accord car tu fais certains liens de corrlation / causalit qui n'arrivent pas  me convaincre. 


Par contre encore une fois, arrtes d'essayer me faire passer pour un menteur ou je ne sais quoi, mme Neckara te signale dans son tout dernier message que tu dformes les propos d'un autre participant, et que tu prends les siens hors contexte.  Donc non, ce n'est pas moi qui me fait des ides ou qui hallucine...

----------


## RyzenOC

sinon, quelqu'un ici  une solution pour qu'il y'ait plus femmes dans l'it et donc en toute logique plus d'tudiantes en informatique ?

dbattre sur la cause depuis 30 pages c'est bien, mais cela ne change rien au probleme, et embaucher plus de femmes pour se faire bien voir n'est pas une solution car la source du probleme se situe avant le bac, pas sur le march du travail. Ici ce n'est pas la faute des entreprises si elles n'embauchent pas de femmes.

l'ducation ? on nous colle  la tl des femmes forte/indpendante  toute les sauces capable de pirater le pentagone en 5 minutes. Rqultat peu convaincue celon moi. C'est juste une vaste fumisterie marketing de mettre des femmes dans ghostbusters ou starwars.

Le probleme viendrait-ils de la mauvaise image dont souffre ce secteur ? des gros geeks bouffant pleins de pizza et codant jusqu 3h du mat sans se laver ? ou inversement des stars gocentrique piratant la cote ouest en 2 minutes qui nous fais passer pour des clown tellement c'est pas crdible ?

----------


## ddoumeche

> sinon, quelqu'un ici  une solution pour qu'il y'ait plus femmes dans l'it et donc en toute logique plus d'tudiantes en informatique ?


Oui il en existe, j'en ai parl  plusieurs reprises mais pourquoi faire ? qu'il y ait moins de femmes dans l'IT n'est nullement un problme.

----------


## Grogro

> Oui il en existe, j'en ai parl  plusieurs reprises mais pourquoi faire ? qu'il y ait moins de femmes dans l'IT n'est nullement un problme.


Un environnement de travail avec 50 paires de couilles pour une nana dans le meilleur des cas, du matin au soir, pendant des annes sans changement. Tu trouves pas a pesant toi ?

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Un environnement de travail avec 50 paires de couilles pour une nana dans le meilleur des cas, du matin au soir, pendant des annes sans changement. Tu trouves pas a pesant toi ?


[MODE HUMOUR]
C'est sur, il faut attendre son tour...
[/MODE HUMOUR]

----------


## Grogro

On a systmatiquement tendance  voir le verre  moiti vide en France : http://www.lemonde.fr/campus/article...6_4401467.html

----------


## Invit

> sinon, quelqu'un ici  une solution pour qu'il y'ait plus femmes dans l'it et donc en toute logique plus d'tudiantes en informatique ?
> 
> dbattre sur la cause depuis 30 pages c'est bien, mais cela ne change rien au probleme, et embaucher plus de femmes pour se faire bien voir n'est pas une solution car la source du probleme se situe avant le bac, pas sur le march du travail. Ici ce n'est pas la faute des entreprises si elles n'embauchent pas de femmes.
> 
> l'ducation ? on nous colle  la tl des femmes forte/indpendante  toute les sauces capable de pirater le pentagone en 5 minutes. Rqultat peu convaincue celon moi. C'est juste une vaste fumisterie marketing de mettre des femmes dans ghostbusters ou starwars.
> 
> Le probleme viendrait-ils de la mauvaise image dont souffre ce secteur ? des gros geeks bouffant pleins de pizza et codant jusqu 3h du mat sans se laver ? ou inversement des stars gocentrique piratant la cote ouest en 2 minutes qui nous fais passer pour des clown tellement c'est pas crdible ?


Mon impression gnrale, qui ne touche pas spcialement l'IT mais aussi les autres mtiers spcifiques qualifis, c'est qu'il y a un souci au niveau de l'orientation des jeunes. a a peut-tre chang maintenant (que l'informatique propose de vrais mtiers et n'est pas une voie de garage comme l'ducation nationale le croyait  l'poque), mais avant l'informatique tait bouche (ou prsent comme bouche) pour tous les lycens qui n'avaient pas fait S ou un bac technique en lien. Les bacs techniques taient dconseills pour tous ceux qui n'taient pas certains de ce qu'ils voulaient faire (a en fait un paquet).  mon avis, c'est l qu'il faut appuyer. Il faudrait ouvrir des dbouchs pour les bacs techniques pour ceux qui changeraient d'avis  la fin, et ouvrir des possibilits  ceux qui ont fait d'autres bacs de se rorienter vers l'informatique s'ils le souhaitent. Le lien avec le fait qu'il y ait peu de nanas en informatique n'est pas vident, mais je pense qu'il est bien l : les nanas ne sont pas certaines d'tre  leur place en info (mme s'il y en a dans les sries amricaines, le fait est qu'elles n'y sont pas en vrai). Il faut leur offrir des possibilits de rtractation et arrter de marteler les jeunes en leur disant "Attention ! Tu ne pourras pas faire marche arrire !". Et c'est malheureusement valable pour beaucoup de bacs.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Je ne vous une haine  personne (homme ou femme), pas mme  toi, et je ne suis pas intervenu par "animosit", mais par plutt car j'tais sidr que l'on puisse tenir ce genre de propos  notre poque. 
> 
> Et tu peux le tourner comme tu veux, nous parlions informatique, et non mathmatique, mathmatique qui ne sont pas une condition sine qua non pour tre dveloppeur.


Mais tu n'es pas  la page, mme l'URSS a abandonne la "gntique mitchourinienne" dans les annes 60 au profit de la "gntique occidentale bourgeoise mendlienne". Et ce mme si son promoteur l'agronome Trofim Lyssenko fit disparaitre ses opposants car "la gntique tait une menace mortelle pour le communisme".

Voila pourquoi on parle de lyssenkisme, tu peux lire la notice wikipda c'est trs instructif.





> C'est dj moins catgorique qu'avant, et tu as le droit d'avoir ton opinion, mme si nous ne sommes pas d'accord car tu fais certains liens de corrlation / causalit qui n'arrivent pas  me convaincre. 
> 
> Par contre encore une fois, arrtes d'essayer me faire passer pour un menteur ou je ne sais quoi, mme Neckara te signale dans son tout dernier message que tu dformes les propos d'un autre participant, et que tu prends les siens hors contexte.  Donc non, ce n'est pas moi qui me fait des ides ou qui hallucine...


Si tu ne lis pas les articles dont on cite les liens, et qui pourraient te convaincre, pourquoi en discuter ?

C'est son opinion, j'ai la mienne, Neckara n'est pas l'alpha & l'omga de la vrit rvle. Et cette divergence n'est pas en relation avec le sujet qui nous proccupe.




> [MODE HUMOUR]
> C'est sur, il faut attendre son tour...
> [/MODE HUMOUR]


J'ai du faire un planning et rtablir les tickets de rationnement dans mon quipe  ::(: 
Mais tant que j'exerce mon droit d'anciennet, _ce n'est pas un problme_.




> Mon impression gnrale, qui ne touche pas spcialement l'IT mais aussi les autres mtiers spcifiques qualifis, c'est qu'il y a un souci au niveau de l'orientation des jeunes. a a peut-tre chang maintenant (que l'informatique propose de vrais mtiers et n'est pas une voie de garage comme l'ducation nationale le croyait  l'poque), mais avant l'informatique tait bouche (ou prsent comme bouche) pour tous les lycens qui n'avaient pas fait S ou un bac technique en lien. Les bacs techniques taient dconseills pour tous ceux qui n'taient pas certains de ce qu'ils voulaient faire (a en fait un paquet).  mon avis, c'est l qu'il faut appuyer. Il faudrait ouvrir des dbouchs pour les bacs techniques pour ceux qui changeraient d'avis  la fin, et ouvrir des possibilits  ceux qui ont fait d'autres bacs de se rorienter vers l'informatique s'ils le souhaitent. Le lien avec le fait qu'il y ait peu de nanas en informatique n'est pas vident, mais je pense qu'il est bien l : les nanas ne sont pas certaines d'tre  leur place en info (mme s'il y en a dans les sries amricaines, le fait est qu'elles n'y sont pas en vrai). Il faut leur offrir des possibilits de rtractation et arrter de marteler les jeunes en leur disant "Attention ! Tu ne pourras pas faire marche arrire !". Et c'est malheureusement valable pour beaucoup de bacs.


L'ducation nationale avait supprim l'enseignement informatique au motif qu'il tait trop litiste (sic), alors que celui-ci tait ouvert  tous... mme si beaucoup en partaient car ils se retrouvaient a faire de l'algbre binaire au lieu de la bureautique. Ce qui n'avait aucun intrt pour un lycen se destinant  une carrire littraire ou artistique.

Je croyais qu'avec l'attribution alatoire des places dans le suprieur, la rpartition se ferait de manire homogne dans chaque cursus</troll>

----------


## Zirak

> Si tu ne lis pas les articles dont on cite les liens, et qui pourraient te convaincre, pourquoi en discuter ?


Tu ne sais pas ce que j'ai lu ou non, lire un lien ne veut pas forcment non plus tomber d'accord avec ce qui y est dit (surtout que l'on trouve des liens prnant les deux versions, pourquoi devrais-je plus croire le tien qu'un autre, alors qu'il n'y a pas consensus ?)

Ou alors c'est que personne ici n'a lu tes liens, puisque personne n'est compltement d'accord avec toi, et donc pourquoi me le reprocher seulement  moi ?  ::roll:: 




> C'est son opinion, j'ai la mienne, Neckara n'est pas l'alpha & l'omga de la vrit rvle. Et cette divergence n'est pas en relation avec le sujet qui nous proccupe.


Encore une fois, tu as lu de travers, je ne parle pas de Neckara  propos de son opinion et de savoir si il a raison ou non, je te signalais juste que lui aussi, t'avais fait remarquer que tu avais dform plusieurs fois des propos. Et si c'est justement dans le sujet qui nous proccupe, puisque tu dforme les propos des autres pour les faire passer pour des idiots et faire croire aux lecteurs que tu as raison, et que tes arguments sont sans failles. 

Sinon quel rapport avec lyssenkisme (tu vois je lis tes liens) ? Je n'ai pas remis en cause les mthodes scientifiques ou quoi que ce soit pour tayer mon point de vue "idologique", je remets en cause ton cheminement  toi, qui te fait passer d'une tude arrivant  une conclusion A  une affirmation B en mlangeant possible corrlation et causalit. Au final, je n'ai jamais dit que la gntique n'avait aucun rle du tout, ou quelconque autre propos que tu me fais tenir, je te dis juste que corrlation != causalit, et que tu n'as pas assez d'lments pour pour montrer que dans ce cas corrlation = causalit, malgr ta fameuse tude que tout le monde a donc lu sauf moi, mais dont personne ne confirme ta version...

----------


## Neckara

> Neckara n'est pas l'alpha & l'omga de la vrit rvle.


 ::calim2:: 

C'est pas bien de briser mes rves.  ::cry::

----------


## ddoumeche

> C'est pas bien de briser mes rves.


Sinon tu ferais crire des livres et tu serais riche

----------


## Grogro

> Mon impression gnrale, qui ne touche pas spcialement l'IT mais aussi les autres mtiers spcifiques qualifis, c'est qu'il y a un souci au niveau de l'orientation des jeunes. a a peut-tre chang maintenant (que l'informatique propose de vrais mtiers et n'est pas une voie de garage comme l'ducation nationale le croyait  l'poque), mais avant l'informatique tait bouche (ou prsent comme bouche) pour tous les lycens qui n'avaient pas fait S ou un bac technique en lien. Les bacs techniques taient dconseills pour tous ceux qui n'taient pas certains de ce qu'ils voulaient faire (a en fait un paquet).  mon avis, c'est l qu'il faut appuyer. Il faudrait ouvrir des dbouchs pour les bacs techniques pour ceux qui changeraient d'avis  la fin, et ouvrir des possibilits  ceux qui ont fait d'autres bacs de se rorienter vers l'informatique s'ils le souhaitent. Le lien avec le fait qu'il y ait peu de nanas en informatique n'est pas vident, mais je pense qu'il est bien l : les nanas ne sont pas certaines d'tre  leur place en info (mme s'il y en a dans les sries amricaines, le fait est qu'elles n'y sont pas en vrai). Il faut leur offrir des possibilits de rtractation et arrter de marteler les jeunes en leur disant "Attention ! Tu ne pourras pas faire marche arrire !". Et c'est malheureusement valable pour beaucoup de bacs.


L'orientation n'a malheureusement jamais exist en France. Je me souviens encore du BDI de mon premier lyce (le second en tait totalement dpourvu, et aucun professeur n'avait parl d'orientation post bac en deux ans - lyce public rput de rgion parisienne pourtant). Une documentaliste de 50 ans qui n'avait jamais vu un emploi en entreprise de sa vie, qui ignorait tout de l'existence des IUT, des fiches Onisep datant des annes 80, des conseils qui se rsument  un test sur ordinateur du genre "tes vous fait pour devenir vtrinaire ou banquier". Et l'on continue effectivement de bourrer le mou aux jeunes en leur faisant penser que toute orientation est par nature dfinitive, et qu'il faut se choisir un mtier pour la vie  15 ans. 

Quant  l'informatique, il y aura plus de filles le jour o la socit cessera de voir l'IT comme un repaire de geek asociaux, boutonneux, et autistes asperger. C'est pas gagn.

----------


## Ryu2000

> L'orientation n'a malheureusement jamais exist en France.








> *Woman, referring to perfect egg man :* And Ill bet you a million dollars hes a guidance counselor.
> They call it shell shock.
> It seems to only happen to guidance counselors.
> *Dante :* Well, why guidance counselors ?
> *Woman :* Well if your job was as meaningless as theirs, wouldnt you go crazy, too ?
> *Randal :* Come to think of it, my guidance counselor was kind of worthless.

----------


## Saverok

> L'orientation n'a malheureusement jamais exist en France.


Je plussoie totalement.
Je me rappelle galement de mon "conseill" au lyce qui tait d'une totale incapicit  m'orienter vers une formation post bac scientifique et gnraliste car je refusais de me positionner sur un mtier.
J'aimais et j'tais dou en science mais de l  dj choisir ma voie au lyce...
Du coup, c'est par moi-mme que j'ai trouv un DEUG scientifique gnraliste avec plein de modules pour dcouvrir les diffrents domaines de spcialisation.
Ensuite, quand il m'a fallu choisir et que je me suis adress au service d'orientation de ma fac pour avoir les projections d'emploi sur 10 ans, j'ai cru que je parlais javanais  ::aie:: 

Du haut de mes 19 ans, je me suis retrouv  organiser des runions entre le doyen de la fac, le prsident de dpartement et le directeur rgional de l'ANPE ainsi que d'un reprsentant de la chambre de l'industrie et du commerce.
C'tait totalement surraliste.

Depuis la rforme sur l'autonomie des universit, les choses ont bien chang.
Mais il a fallu du temps.

----------


## Zirak

> Quant  l'informatique, il y aura plus de filles le jour o la socit cessera de voir l'IT comme un repaire de geek asociaux, boutonneux, et autistes asperger. C'est pas gagn.


Quel rapport ? Elles sont moins nombreuses car elles sont moins bonnes en math ! Faut suivre un peu, y'a rien de socital la dedans. Quand j'ai voqu l'aspect socital en prenant l'exemple des jeux-vidos et en parlant de la vision de la socit, on m'a envoy balader...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Quant  l'informatique, il y aura plus de filles le jour o la socit cessera de voir l'IT comme un repaire de geek asociaux, boutonneux, et autistes asperger. C'est pas gagn.


Les filles qui aiment l'informatique en ont rien  foutre de l'image des informaticiens dans la socit...
Si certaines se laissent influencer par la socit et ben tant pis pour elles, elles sont peut tre trop superficielle pour se laisser refroidir par a...

Et en plus au dbut des annes 80 il y avait dj Tron et Wargames, a montre des  :8-):  :8-):  :8-):  informaticiens  :8-):  :8-):  :8-):  super cool il me semble.
Dans les annes 90, il y a des films mythique comme Terminator 2, au dbut le jeune craque le code d'une carte bancaire avec un PC portable si ma mmoire est bonne.
 partir des annes 2000 l'informatique  trop la classe partout (Matrix).

Why women in tech came to a 'Halt'

----------


## Escapetiger

Tiens,  l'approche de Nol je viens de tomber sur cet article de Challenges _quand Lego vend des figurines  l'effigie des femmes de la Nasa_ qui me semble avoir toute sa place ici.
Il s'agit de:

Margaret Hamilton, informaticienne et mathmaticienne (programme Apollo)Nancy Roman, astronome et "mre de Hubble"Sally Ride, astrophysicienne et astronaute (troisime femme  tre alle dans l'espace, en 1983 et la premire Amricaine)Mae Jemison, astronaute amricaine (premire afro-amricaine  aller dans l'espace)




> La marque de figurines pour enfants a commercialis quatre personnages rendant hommage  des femmes ingnieures de la Nasa, dj en rupture de stock. La question des strotypes de genres trop marqus fait rgulirement dbat dans lindustrie du jouet.
> (...)


Source: https://www.challenges.fr/high-tech/...la-nasa_512463
_VIDO: quand Lego commercialise des figurines  l'effigie des femmes de la Nasa - Challenges.fr_

----------


## virginieh

> Quel rapport ? Elles sont moins nombreuses car elles sont moins bonnes en math ! Faut suivre un peu, y'a rien de socital la dedans.


Ca a tellement rien de socital que des tudes ont prouv qu'elles avaient en moyenne de moins bons rsultats sur une preuve de maths quand on leur demandait d'indiquer leur sexe, que quand on ne le faisait pas.

http://www.ac-toulouse.fr/agrandisse...p?media=384964

Quand on compare le taux de russite des filles au bac S, celui des filles est meilleur que celui des garons, cependant il y a effectivement dj moins de filles  passer ce bac qu'il n'y a de garons, mais ce graphe prouve dj que ce n'est pas du  un manque de capacit des filles.
Ca prouve qu'on demande  une fille pour qu'elle passe en S d'avoir un niveau suprieur  celui d'un garon. 
Forcment ensuite puisqu'il y a moins de filles  passer un bac S (ce qui n'est pas sur le graphique mais doit tre facile  retrouver) il y en a aussi moins  demander  faire une CPGE.

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Place_...es_en_sciences
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Women_in_computing
Quelques exemples qui prouvent que les femmes ont toujours russi  avoir quelques reprsentantes dans les sciences ou l'informatique. 
Bien sur chacun de ces cas est exceptionnel comme les sont ceux des gnies masculins
Aprs soit vous vous dites :
- chacune d'elle a eu une mutation qui lui a donn le cerveau d'un homme 
- elles taient tellement exceptionnelles qu'elles ont russi a passer outre le fait que faire des tudes scientifique en tant une femme tait selon l'poque parfois extrmement compliqu, et vous demander si on n'a pas eu un certain nombre de femmes qui avaient elles aussi des capacits en  sciences mais qui ont t bloques par les  priori. Et peut tre aller jusqu vous dire que c'est dommage, et qu'il faudrait arrter les  priori les concernant ?

----------


## Grogro

> Ca prouve qu'on demande  une fille pour qu'elle passe en S d'avoir un niveau suprieur  celui d'un garon. 
> Forcment ensuite puisqu'il y a moins de filles  passer un bac S (ce qui n'est pas sur le graphique mais doit tre facile  retrouver) il y en a aussi moins  demander  faire une CPGE.


Qu'est-ce qui te fait dire cela sachant qu'il y a de trs puissants mcanismes d'autocensure  l'uvre ? 

Premier lien google sur l'autocensure sociale : http://www.sciencespo.fr/liepp/fr/co...nsure-scolaire
Plus de rsultats par la mme quipe : http://www.sciencespo.fr/liepp/fr/co...re-et-reussite

Concernant l'autocensure des filles : http://www.europe1.fr/societe/admiss...nieurs-3214013

videmment on connait tous des contre-exemples. Moi-mme un ami sage-femme, une amie conductrice de poids-lourds.

Une remarque : quand on s'intresse  des phnomnes statistiquement rares, des "cygnes noirs" en quelque sorte, toujours se mfier du biais du survivant. Un exemple : http://www.cbc.ca/news/technology/st...ding-1.3450186

----------


## virginieh

> Qu'est-ce qui te fait dire cela sachant qu'il y a de trs puissants mcanismes d'autocensure  l'uvre ?


Pour a que j'ai dit ON qui est indtermin. 
C'est  dire que a peut tre elles mme qui s'imposent plus de limitation que leur entourage ou leurs professeurs.

Sur le premier lien les causes indiques pour les diffrences selon l'origine sociale (je ne peux pas consulter ton lien sur l'autocensure chez les filles) sont :
[QUOTE]
     4. Causes des ingalits sociales dorientation
          a) Le cot des tudes
          b) La russite des tudes
          c) Linformation sur les orientations 
          d) Linformation sur le niveau scolaire
          e) Le rle des pairs 
          f) Lestime de soi 
[\QUOTE]

J'imagine (en attendant de consulter le 2eme lien) que pour les filles a doit tre plus ou moins les mmes mcanismes doivent tre  peu prs les mmes ( part le premier).
Et en tous cas dans les 4 derniers les rle de la socit, l'quipe ducative et l'entourage ont des rles importants.


Pour le phnomne du cygne noir, je suis d'accord avec toi, mais ce n'est pas ce que je voulais dire.
Je voulais dire que beaucoup de personnes partent de l'a priori que les femmes sont moins doues en science que les hommes en gnral.
Mme si c'tait vrai :
- Il y a quand mme quelques exceptions qui ont t un apport non ngligeable pour les sciences.
- Que si cette diffrence existaient dans les faits vous croyez vraiment qu'elle serait si importante que ce soit normal qu'il y ait plus de 80% (je sais plus le chiffre exact) des tudiants en informatique qui soient des hommes ?

----------


## Invit

> Concernant l'autocensure des filles : http://www.europe1.fr/societe/admiss...nieurs-3214013


Ce passage est intressant :



> "Les garons qui ont t moins contraints  l'cole vont alors se trouver favoriss" par rapport  ce que l'on attend d'eux dans ces filires, assure Sophie Orange. "Si les filles jouent trs bien le jeu scolaire, ce n'est plus ce qui fait la diffrence dans l'enseignement suprieur", ajoute la spcialiste. Pour russir dans ces domaines, elles doivent travailler, non pas  acqurir de nouvelles comptences, mais  oublier la rserve et l'inhibition qu'on leur a inculques jusque l.


C'est ce que je reproche au mode d'apprentissage dans l'cole publique, qui mise tout sur l'instruction et peu sur le dveloppement de l'esprit critique. Du coup, je percute  l'instant que tout le monde ne l'a peut-tre pas vcu de la mme manire.

----------


## Zirak

> Ca a tellement rien de socital que des tudes ont prouv qu'elles avaient en moyenne de moins bons rsultats sur une preuve de maths quand on leur demandait d'indiquer leur sexe, que quand on ne le faisait pas.
> 
> [snip]
> 
> Et peut tre aller jusqu vous dire que c'est dommage, et qu'il faudrait arrter les  priori les concernant ?


Je ne veux pas revenir dans la conversation, je n'ai plus envie de perdre mon temps avec certains, mais tu as bien compris que la phrase que tu cites dans mon message tait sarcastique hein ? Ou alors tu n'as pas lu tout le fil ? J'y ai pourtant dit plusieurs fois que je considrais qu'il y avait effectivement une influence socitale dans cette situation, contrairement aux dires de certains, et je suis donc d'accord avec toi.

Les  priori ne sont pas chez moi.  :;):

----------


## Michael Guilloux

*James Damore, lemploy de Google licenci pour sexisme attaque son ex-employeur en justice*
*pour intolrance envers les hommes blancs conservateurs*

Aprs avoir minutieusement prpar sa contre-attaque, James Damore a port plainte le lundi 8 janvier contre Google, pour intolrance envers les hommes blancs conservateurs. Lex-ingnieur de la firme de Mountain View a t licenci en aot dernier aprs avoir publi un mmo qui a fait lobjet de critiques au sein de lentreprise avant de devenir une affaire publique. Dans cette argumentation de dix pages, lancien employ de Google sefforait dexpliquer les ingalits du genre au sein de la tech par des  diffrences biologiques . Il sest rig contre lide selon laquelle la diffrence de salaire entre hommes et femmes impliquait forcment du sexisme. En effet, de son point de vue,  les choix et les capacits des hommes et des femmes divergent, en grande partie, en raison de causes biologiques et ces diffrences pourraient expliquer pourquoi les femmes ne sont pas reprsentes de manire gale dans la tech et [aux postes de responsabilit]. 

Cela lui a toutefois cot son emploi alors que la plupart des employs de Google et la presse ont qualifi ses propos de sexistes. Si le PDG de Google, Sundar Pichai, avait dfendu le droit des employs  exprimer leur point de vue, il a toutefois estim que certaines parties de lexpos sur les ingalits de genre dans la tech avaient viol le code de conduite de la socit et franchit les limites en perptuant des strotypes offensants sur le genre sur le lieu de travail.

Dans la plainte dpose ce lundi, James Damore dterre laffaire avec de preuves  lappui : prs dune centaine de pages de captures dcran de communications internes dans lesquelles les employs discutent de questions politiques sensibles.

Dans sa plainte, dpose en tant que recours collectif avec un autre ex-employ de Google, James Damore avance que les employs masculins blancs conservateurs chez Google sont  ostraciss, dnigrs et punis . La plainte stipule que de nombreux responsables de Google auraient maintenu des  listes noires  d'employs conservateurs avec lesquels ils refusent de travailler ; que Google a une liste de conservateurs qui sont interdits de visiter son campus ; et que les licenciements de Damore par Google et l'autre plaignant, David Gudeman, taient discriminatoires.

Certaines captures d'cran de communications internes jointes  la plainte rvlent que de nombreux employs semblent soutenir l'ide d'tre intolrant envers certains points de vue. Ce serait le cas par exemple d'un post affirmant que Google devrait rpondre au mmo de Damore en  disciplinant ou en procdant au licenciement de ceux qui ont exprim leur soutien . Dans un autre post, un manager aurait galement dclar son intention de  faire taire  certaines perspectives  violemment offensantes , en crivant :  Il y a certaines opinions alternatives, y compris des opinions politiques diffrentes que je ne veux pas que les gens se sentent en scurit de partager ici. Vous pouvez croire que les femmes ou les minorits sont non qualifies ou tout ce que vous voulez... mais si vous le dites  haute voix, alors vous mritez ce qui vous arrive. 

 Je garde une liste noire de personnes que je n'autoriserai jamais dans mon quipe ou prs de mon quipe, en fonction de la faon dont elles voient et traitent leurs collgues. Cette liste noire s'est un peu allonge aujourd'hui , avait crit un autre manager au moment de la polmique autour du mmo de James Damore. D'aprs le quotidien Bloomberg, une autre capture d'cran rvle encore qu'un manager proposait la cration d'une liste de  personnes qui compliquent la diversit  au sein de l'entreprise.

D'aprs la plainte, Google tolre les  modes de vie alternatifs . La socit aurait en effet des listes de diffusion internes pour les personnes intresses par  les furries, la polygamie, le transgendrisme et la pluralit . Mais cette tolrance ne s'tend pas au conservatisme. L'ingnieur de Google licenci pour sexisme estime aussi que les efforts visant  accrotre la reprsentation des femmes et des minorits raciales sous-reprsentes, que des socits comme Google ont entrepris en rponse  des critiques externes, ont fini par crer une forme de discrimination illgale contre la majorit.

Gudeman, le second plaignant, a quant  lui t licenci suite  une controverse aprs les lections amricaines sur un autre forum en ligne chez Google. Un employ de Google a en effet indiqu qu'il tait proccup par sa scurit sous l'administration Trump parce qu'il avait dj t  vis par le FBI (y compris au travail) pour tre musulman . Selon la plainte, Gudeman a rpondu avec scepticisme, en soulevant des questions sur les motifs du FBI pour enquter sur l'employ, et a t signal  Ressources humaines. Gudeman a t renvoy peu de temps aprs, selon la plainte, aprs que le dpartement RH de Google lui a dit qu'il avait  accus [l'employ musulman] de terrorisme .

Source : Bloomberg

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de la plainte et des preuves voques par James Damore ?
 ::fleche::  Croyez-vous quil a t licenci abusivement ou que Google a pris une mesure juste contre des propos dplacs sur le lieu de travail ?

----------


## Neckara

Je prpare le pop-corn, j'ai l'intuition que cette affaire ne va en devenir que plus croustillante.

Cela va peut-tre mme aller jusqu' la manire que Youtube a de censurer certaines vidos plus que d'autres. Difficile pour Google de nier son biais envers les conservateurs.

Pour rappel le mmo en question a t plutt bien crit, nuanc, et sourc et aurait mrit une rponse de mme qualit. Pour le contexte, en Amrique, les SJW sont beaucoup plus extrmes qu'en France.

----------


## ManusDei

En effet, va falloir regarder en dtail ce qu'il crit
https://www.quora.com/Who-is-on-the-...tors-of-Google
Sur les 15 membres du conseil d'administration, je vois 7 hommes blancs, dont les deux postes les plus prestigieux de l'entreprise  ::D: 

Aprs peut-tre qu'ils ne sont pas conservateurs en effet...

----------


## fredinkan

J'ai profit d'un peu de temps libre hier soir pour lire la plainte et les articles du code du travail qui sont invoqus.
Il manque certainment des documents  son encontre, mais si la rponse de google n'est pas si complte, on peut aisment imaginer que le monsieur va avoir une jolie somme pour licenciement abusif et tout ce qui concerne le mobbing, pression et menaces.

----------


## Neckara

> J'ai profit d'un peu de temps libre hier soir pour lire la plainte et les articles du code du travail qui sont invoqus.


Cela m'intresse. Je n'ai malheureusement pas trouv les liens (en mme temps, je n'ai pas beaucoup cherch), serait-il possible de nous les donner ici afin que nous puissions y jeter un coup dil ?

----------


## fredinkan

https://fr.scribd.com/document/36868...een&from_embed

Pour les articles de loi, j'ai googl les rfrences du document

----------


## ddoumeche

> En effet, va falloir regarder en dtail ce qu'il crit
> https://www.quora.com/Who-is-on-the-...tors-of-Google
> Sur les 15 membres du conseil d'administration, je vois 7 hommes blancs, dont les deux postes les plus prestigieux de l'entreprise 
> 
> Aprs peut-tre qu'ils ne sont pas conservateurs en effet...


Encore un biais machiste du white male. D'ailleurs si cette entreprise avait t fonde par des femmes elle aurait beaucoup mieux march car les femmes dans la tech sont meilleures que les hommes.

----------


## Ryu2000

En parlant d'homme et de femme, vous avez remarqu comme on vire l'homme blanc htrosexuel de plus de 50 ans dans les mdias depuis llection de Macron ?



Il y a un article qui a l'air marrant, malheureusement il faut payer...
ric Zemmour : Mais qui en veut au mle blanc, occidental et htrosexuel ?



> CHRONIQUE - On pourrait accuser Internet de tous les maux, mais on refuserait de voir la stratgie dlibre des groupuscules fministes, gays, antiracistes qui sont tous allis contre leur ennemi commun : le mle blanc htrosexuel.


C'est triste ces divisions, on ne devrait pas trier en jeune/vieux, homme/femme, htrosexuel/homosexuel, etc.

----------


## Saverok

> En parlant d'homme et de femme, vous avez remarqu comme on vire l'homme blanc htrosexuel de plus de 50 ans dans les mdias depuis llection de Macron ?
> 
> Il y a un article qui a l'air marrant, malheureusement il faut payer...
> ric Zemmour : Mais qui en veut au mle blanc, occidental et htrosexuel ?
> 
> C'est triste ces divisions, on ne devrait pas trier en jeune/vieux, homme/femme, htrosexuel/homosexuel, etc.


Ce n'est qu'un r-quilibrage.
Aprs une priode de plusieurs sicles de domination sans partage de "l'homme blanc htrosexuel" dans nos socits occidentales, il me parat juste normal que l'on fasse un peu de place  une forme de reprsentativit plus large.
Alors oui, comme dans tout rquilibrage, il y a un peu dextrmisme (l'criture inclusive me donne envie de vomir).
Mais au final, on arrivera  une situation d'quilibre o l'ensemble des profils seront reprsents.

----------


## Ryu2000

> il me parat juste normal que l'on fasse un peu de place  une forme de reprsentativit plus large.


On ne devrait pas se dire a.
a devrait tre : *cette personne est comptente, elle peut avoir le poste.*

Alors que l c'est : Il est trop vieux on le dgage.
Sauf que les petites vieilles aiment Julien Lepers  ::(: 
Bon aprs il a fait a peut tre trop longtemps aussi...

Un jour ils vont virer Laurent Romejko ou Arielle Boulin-Prat :'(
Bon je m'en fous je regarde pas la TV, mais quand mme...

Je suis pas fan du concept de discrimination positive, pour moi c'est de la discrimination.
Ce n'est pas parce que tu n'es pas un vieil homme blanc htrosexuel que t'es meilleur.

===
Ne vous fiez pas au titre de la vido (elle a t dcoup n'importe comment en plus...) :


a parle de quotas pour les minorits.
Il y a un gars qui doit dire "il n'y a pas assez de noire/arabe/asiatique  la tlvision" et Elisabeth Levy pte un cble.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Ce n'est qu'un r-quilibrage.
> Aprs une priode de plusieurs sicles de domination sans partage de "l'homme blanc htrosexuel" dans nos socits occidentales, il me parat juste normal que l'on fasse un peu de place  une forme de reprsentativit plus large.
> Alors oui, comme dans tout rquilibrage, il y a un peu dextrmisme (l'criture inclusive me donne envie de vomir).
> Mais au final, on arrivera  une situation d'quilibre o l'ensemble des profils seront reprsents.


Pour l'instant la femme occidentale veut le beurre, l'argent du beurre et de la pension, et l'avortement et la GPA comme cerise sur le gteau (enfin surtout certains membres louches de son sexe).

----------


## RyzenOC

> Pour l'instant la femme occidentale veut le beurre, l'argent du beurre et de la pension, et l'avortement et la GPA comme cerise sur le gteau (enfin surtout certains membres louches de son sexe).


+1 entirement d'accord.
Avoir un ministre entier ddi aux femmes, et pas de ministre ddi aux hommes. (NB : plutt que d'avoir les 2, je prfrerais bien entendu avoir ni l'un ni l'autre, on jette assez d'argent public par les fentres)
Gonfler le salaire des femmes mme si elles travaillent moins, pour avoir une galit de salaire  tout prix et non une galit de salaire  travail gal.
Considrer que toutes les femmes sont ou doivent tre fministes (quel soutien  l'indpendance et  la libre pense de chacune !)
Considrer que tout homme est un violeur jusqu' preuve du contraire, que le pre est un moins bon parent que la mre (cf la distribution des droits de garde), etc.
...etc.

----------


## Grogro

> Ce n'est qu'un r-quilibrage.
> Aprs une priode de plusieurs sicles de domination sans partage de "l'homme blanc htrosexuel" dans nos socits occidentales, il me parat juste normal que l'on fasse un peu de place  une forme de reprsentativit plus large.
> Alors oui, comme dans tout rquilibrage, il y a un peu dextrmisme (l'criture inclusive me donne envie de vomir).
> Mais au final, on arrivera  une situation d'quilibre o l'ensemble des profils seront reprsents.


C'est un rquilibrage entre hommes et femmes, et ce qu'on observe c'est surtout une cocotte-minute en surpression dont on a maintenu de force le couvercle pendant trop d'annes. Alors quand a pte, et il a suffit d'un dclencheur, qui n'a pas t le pire scandale d'abus sexuel des dernires annes, mais la leve du tabou autour d'un gros porc notoire (tout le monde savait), quand a pte cela fait pas mal de dgts collatraux, et beaucoup d'excs,  titre transitoire, le temps d'un nouvel quilibre. Ce n'est pas trs sain mais c'est invitable. Quand on perce un abcs, on le vide jusqu'au bout.

----------


## Ryu2000

> C'est un rquilibrage entre hommes et femmes, et ce qu'on observe c'est surtout une cocotte-minute en surpression dont on a maintenu de force le couvercle pendant trop d'annes.


Attendez mais on parlait de prsentateur  la TV, les femmes ont toujours trs bien t reprsent  la TV depuis longtemps*.




* = ce qui est en train de changer, aujourd'hui ya des connes (La Salam).




> et il a suffit d'un dclencheur, qui n'a pas t le pire scandale d'abus sexuel des dernires annes, mais la leve du tabou autour d'un gros porc notoire (tout le monde savait)


Weinstein ne reprsente pas les hommes.
Je ne veux pas tre associ avec lui.
Je ne suis pas un riche producteur de film Hollywoodien.

Je n'aimerai pas me rapprocher d'aussi prs de Marion Cotillard ^^


Et l on amalgame tout, Weinstein c'est l'argent, le show-business, les filles qui acceptent de faire des trucs qu'elles regretteront pour avoir une carrire.
a n'a rien a voir avec les hommes lambda.




> Quand on perce un abcs, on le vide jusqu'au bout.


 ::pleure::  ::pleure::  ::pleure::  Mais Julien Lepers il n'a agress personne ( ce que je sache), pourquoi lui ?  ::pleure::  ::pleure::  ::pleure:: 

C'est pas Frdric Haziza le type.
LCP : accus dagression sexuelle, Frdric Haziza fait son retour  lantenne jeudi soir




> Pour l'instant la femme occidentale veut le beurre, l'argent du beurre et de la pension, et l'avortement et la GPA comme cerise sur le gteau


Calmez-vous.
Toutes les femmes ne veulent pas la mme chose.
Mais en rgle gnral elles prfrent soit ne pas tomber enceinte, soit garder l'enfant, mais une femme normale ne souhaite pas avoir  avorter dans sa vie.

Il y a des femmes carririste qui veulent grimper les chelons, avoir un gros salaire, ne pas avoir d'enfant.
Il y a des femmes qui veulent tre mre, elles veulent rester  la maison pour s'occuper des enfants. (on en entend pas parler de celles la)
etc

Je ne pense pas que la GPA intressent beaucoup de femmes.
Gnralement elles finissent par tomber enceinte sans forcment faire trop exprs (quoi qu'on est plus trs fertile aujourd'hui...).

La pension c'est pareille, gnralement on prfre un mariage qui fonctionne.

----------


## Zirak

> Mais Julien Lepers il n'a agress personne ( ce que je sache), pourquoi lui ? 
> 
> C'est pas Frdric Haziza le type.


Il n'y a pas que ceux qui ont agresser quelqu'un sexuellement qui se font virer et ce n'est pas la seule raison valable pour virer quelqu'un (qu'il soit prsentateur / dans le showbiz ou non).

Une chane a trs bien le droit de vouloir renouveler ses programmes, ses prsentateurs ou ce qu'elle veut, sans qu'il y ait une sordide histoire sexuelle derrire.  :;): 


Une chane de tl, au final, c'est un peu comme n'importe quelle entreprise, si elle ne se renouvelle pas, ne dveloppe pas de nouvelles choses, ou autres, elle finit par lasser et risque de perdre ses tlspectateurs et donc de couler (mme si concernant Lepers, il s'agit de France Tlvision et du service publique et non pas d'une chane prive, donc c'est encore un peu diffrent, mais dans l'absolu, une chane de tl va essayer d'tre le plus rentable possible).

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)Je n'aimerai pas me rapprocher d'aussi prs de Marion Cotillard(.../...)


Pas d'accord avec tout, mais a, a mrite un +1.  ::applo::

----------


## Saverok

> Pour l'instant la femme occidentale veut le beurre, l'argent du beurre et de la pension, et l'avortement et la GPA comme cerise sur le gteau (enfin surtout certains membres louches de son sexe).


Quand je parle dextrmisme, c'est assez gnral.
On pense tout de suite aux fministes mais elles ne sont pas seules.
On le voit aussi avec les mouvements LGBT ou le radicalisme religieux.

Quand on a une balance totalement dsquilibre d'un ct et que l'on met le mme poids de l'autre ct, la balance ne se met pas en quilibre instantanment.
Il se produit un mouvement de balancier brutal au dbut puis qui sattnue de plus en plus jusqu' atteinte de l'quilibre.

L, c'est un peu a qui se produit.
Que ce soit en politique, en entreprise, dans les mdias ou dans la socit de manire gnrale, "l'homme blanc htrosexuel" tait surreprsent.
Du coup, avec le web, les autres catgories peuvent faire entendre leurs voix par le nombre et ne s'en privent pas.
Et ceux que l'on entend le plus, vue la masse, c'est ceux qui gueulent le plus fort.
Bref, les extrmes.

Mais bon, a finira par passer.

----------


## RyzenOC

J'ai oubli le plus important : la parit homme-femme qui est une chose que je trouve abjecte.
Pour moi c'est l'quivalent d'embaucher des femmes ou des hommes pour en gros faire office de bouche trou.

Le gouvernement  50% d'hommes et de femmes mais combien y'a de "bouche trou" qui ont t nomm a ce post juste a cause de sont sexe ? Et non sur leurs *comptences* ?
On embauche sur comptence pas par rapport au sexe.

Et je pense qu'il y'a plus de discrimination  l'embauche sur l'age (plus prcisment les vieux) que sur les femmes.

----------


## ddoumeche

> C'est un rquilibrage entre hommes et femmes, et ce qu'on observe c'est surtout une cocotte-minute en surpression dont on a maintenu de force le couvercle pendant trop d'annes. Alors quand a pte, et il a suffit d'un dclencheur, qui n'a pas t le pire scandale d'abus sexuel des dernires annes, mais la leve du tabou autour d'un gros porc notoire (tout le monde savait), quand a pte cela fait pas mal de dgts collatraux, et beaucoup d'excs,  titre transitoire, le temps d'un nouvel quilibre. Ce n'est pas trs sain mais c'est invitable. Quand on perce un abcs, on le vide jusqu'au bout.


Mais aucun rqullibrage ne se fait tout seul et si l'homme occidental n'y prend pas garde, il va se retrouver relgu sur le sige passager  cause de pommes pourries de type Canta & DSK et de la volont de toute puissance de quelques unes. Sauf que la plupard du temps, ce ne sont pas elles qui ramnent du beurre dans les pinards




> J'ai oubli le plus important : la parit homme-femme qui est une chose que je trouve abjecte.
> Pour moi c'est l'quivalent d'embaucher des femmes ou des hommes pour en gros faire office de bouche trou.
> 
> Le gouvernement  50% d'hommes et de femmes mais combien y'a de "bouche trou" qui ont t nomm a ce post juste a cause de sont sexe ? Et non sur leurs *comptences* ?
> On embauche sur comptence pas par rapport au sexe.
> 
> Et je pense qu'il y'a plus de discrimination  l'embauche sur l'age (plus prcisment les vieux) que sur les femmes.


La parit hommes femmes n'a pas de sens et est surtout devenu un tendard du beau sexe pour truster  vil prix des places chres, alors que le beau sexe est devenu majoritaire dans certains secteurs comme la mdecine ou l'enseignement.
Ce qui peut se justifier ... ou pas.
Dans l'administratif, on se retrouve avec des doublons de postes au conseil rgional  nom de la parit homme-femme. La fonction publique marche sur la tte.

----------


## ManusDei

> On ne devrait pas se dire a.
> a devrait tre : *cette personne est comptente, elle peut avoir le poste.*


Tu devrais aller vivre en thorie, car en thorie tout fonctionne.
Aujourd'hui non ce n'est pas comme a que a fonctionne,  comptence gale (et mme  moindre comptence) tu auras le poste et pas la femme, le noir ou l'arabe.




> Avoir un ministre entier ddi aux femmes, et pas de ministre ddi aux hommes. (NB : plutt que d'avoir les 2, je prfrerais bien entendu avoir ni l'un ni l'autre, on jette assez d'argent public par les fentres)


En thorie oui, mais en pratique t'as combien de violeuses, combien d'hommes battus, combien d'hommes travailleurs prcaires (en comparaison avec l'autre sexe) ?




> Gonfler le salaire des femmes mme si elles travaillent moins, pour avoir une galit de salaire  tout prix et non une galit de salaire  travail gal.
> Considrer que toutes les femmes sont ou doivent tre fministes (quel soutien  l'indpendance et  la libre pense de chacune !)
> Considrer que tout homme est un violeur jusqu' preuve du contraire, que le pre est un moins bon parent que la mre (cf la distribution des droits de garde), etc.
> ...etc.


En mme temps si tu relaies rgulirement ce genre de n'importe quoi je comprend que tu aies une impression d'extrmisme car tu dois te faire reprendre.

----------


## Ryu2000

> comptence gale (et mme  moindre comptence) tu auras le poste et pas la femme, le noir ou l'arabe.


Aprs a dpend des entreprises.
Il y a plein d'entreprises qui n'ont vraiment aucun soucis  embauch des femmes ou des "minorits".

Mais effectivement c'est possible, qu'une entreprise refuse une bonne candidature parce que c'est une candidate.
Par exemple si la fille vient de se marier et qu'elle compte avoir un bb prochainement.
Certaines entreprises sont pas trop chaud pour former quelqu'un, puis attendre qu'elle revienne de cong maternit.
Ce n'est pas le cas de toutes les entreprises.




> En thorie oui, mais en pratique t'as combien de violeuses, combien d'hommes battus, combien d'hommes travailleurs prcaires (en comparaison avec l'autre sexe) ?


On en parle pas beaucoup mais il y a pas mal d'hommes battus par leur femme. (mais beaucoup moins que l'inverse...)
Pour le travail prcaire je ne sais pas, mais il y a plus de sans abri chez les hommes :
40 % des sans-abri sont des femmes
Mais ya a aussi :
Les femmes sans abri ont peur des viols, elles se cachent

----------


## nacrotic

Et aprs on se plaint qu'il y ai trop peu de femmes dans le milieu de la tech ...

J'ai juste envie de pleurer quand je lis ce genre d'article ou de commentaires.

Juste 2 petits rappels :
- Il faudrait voir  ne pas confondre fminisme et feminazisme. Comme dans tous mouvement, il y a une majorit sereine et silencieuse ET il y a quelques extrmiste qui font beaucoup parler d'eux.
- La parit n'est pas bien en soit. C'est juste le seul moyen de laisser une place aux femme dans un socit d'hommes qui sont incapables d'admettre que des femme puisse tre comptentes. Pour ceux qui pensent tre au dessus de a, jetez un il la dessus : https://www.theatlantic.com/health/a...-women/260339/

Bref, on est dans un monde ou :
- dans toutes les religions, la femme est au mieux mise au placard (Bouddhisme), au pire diabolis(christianisme, islam, etc...)
- dans toutes les socit on eu moins de droits que les hommes. (a ntait plus appliqu depuis bien longtemps et heureusement, mais jusqu'en 2013 une femme en France n'avais pas le droit de porter un pantalon...)

Et mme si dans les texte de loi, l'galit de sexe est a peu prs faite. Dans les esprits, dans le murs et dans les pratique c'est loin d'tre le cas.

Aller. bisous  ::):

----------


## Ryu2000

> Il faudrait voir  ne pas confondre fminisme et feminazisme.


Personne ne critique l'ensemble des fministes, ce sont les fminazis qui sont critiqu, elles font beaucoup plus de bruits que les autres.




> C'est juste le seul moyen de laisser une place aux femme dans un socit d'hommes qui sont incapables d'admettre que des femme puisse tre comptentes.


En Occident a fait des dcennies que les femmes peuvent avoir la carrire qu'elles veulent.
Il faut tre les conneries, une femme peut tre CEO, prsidente, astronaute, *aucune porte n'est ferme*.
Si une petite fille en CP rve de devenir dveloppeuse C# rien ne l'en empchera.




> dans toutes les religions, la femme est au mieux mise au placard (Bouddhisme), au pire diabolis(christianisme, islam, etc...)


Je ne sais pas pour les autres, mais dans les textes catholiques ce n'est pas le cas :
Les femmes et Jsus dans les vangiles



> Le dialogue du Christ avec les femmes est signal de nombreuses fois dans les vangiles, alors que dans lunivers palestinien les hommes surtout sils taient rabbis, ne parlaient gure aux femmes. Mme les aptres stonnent que Jsus converse avec une samaritaine (Jean 4). Pierre oppose une fin de non-recevoir la seule fois o une femme linterpelle (le reniement).
> (...)
> Un rcent vangile (Luc 8, 1-3) lu le 13 juin (anne C) rappelle que le Christ, dans ses dplacements par villes et villages, tait en compagnie des Douze et de plusieurs femmes dont trois sont nommes. Ce sont elles que lon retrouve au pied de la croix, puis au tombeau pour la premire annonce de la Rsurrection. Cest  elles que sadresse un ange (ou un jeune homme, selon l'vangile) et cest  elles quest confie la mission dannoncer la rsurrection aux disciples.
> (...)
> Chez Marthe et Marie, le Christ insiste pour que la femme ne soit pas relgue  la cuisine, mais quelle puisse couter la Parole et sinstruire auprs du matre.


Jsus, l'homme qui aimait les femmes



> Il est trange que la prsence des femmes dans les Evangiles ait t si peu remarque depuis deux mille ans. *Car ce ne sont pas les textes qui sont misogynes mais la lecture qui en est faite*


Jsus respectait les femmes.




> Et mme si dans les texte de loi, l'galit de sexe est a peu prs faite. Dans les esprits, dans le murs et dans les pratique c'est loin d'tre le cas.


On pourrait parler de complmentarit plutt qu'galit.
Dans plein de domaines la femme est suprieure  l'homme.

----------


## Neckara

> Aujourd'hui non ce n'est pas comme a que a fonctionne,  comptence  gale (et mme  moindre comptence) tu auras le poste et pas la femme,  le noir ou l'arabe.


Avec la "discrimination positive", je n'en suis pas sr.

De mme, valuer cela est compliqu. Difficile donc de l'affirmer de manire certaine.




> En thorie oui, mais en pratique t'as combien de violeuses, combien d'hommes battus, combien d'hommes travailleurs prcaires (en comparaison avec l'autre sexe) ?


Il ne faut pas juste regarder les stats qui nous arrangent.

Les stats des suicides russis, des accidents de travail, de la pnibilit, d'heures travailles, de victimes d'agressions, ne sont pas  ignorer...





> Il faudrait voir  ne pas confondre fminisme et feminazisme.


Et ne pas non plus jouer au "vrai cossais" en soutenant parfois avec une certaine complaisance des actions "fminazie".





> C'est juste le seul moyen de laisser une place aux femme dans un socit  d'hommes qui sont incapables d'admettre que des femme puisse tre  comptentes.


Ce n'est pas "le seul moyen", et nous ne vivons pas dans un socit  d'hommes qui sont incapables d'admettre que des femme puisse tre  comptentes".




> Pour ceux qui pensent tre au dessus de a, jetez un il la dessus : https://www.theatlantic.com/health/a...-women/260339/


Foutaises.

L'article scientifique va dj trop loin dans ses conclusion, l'article dont tu nous donnes le lien fait de mme, et tu le reprends pour appuyer une affirmation qui n'a rien  voir avec le contenu de l'article.

Tout ce que montre l'article c'est qu'on (hommes comme femmes) avons tendance  reconnatre l'image physique des hommes dans leurs totalits alors que dans le cas de femmes, on reconnat plutt des parties de l'image. Sachant qu'il faudrait aussi regarder l'tat de l'art, les reproductions et les critiques du milieu.

Bref, rien  voir avec la comptence des femmes.

----------


## St-Jean

Je suis d'accord avec ce type, mais... bon courage! Dans le climat actuel...

----------


## singman

*Certaines des rponses  ce post puent l'intolrance et le sexisme.*

On a tous le droit d'avoir une opinion. On a certainement pas le mme droit de l'exprimer dans son entreprise et d'en faire une mthode de travail. Cet employ est sexiste et ses opinions  propos des femmes et des gens de race / couleur diffrente de la sienne lempche de travailler convenablement avec eux. Dont acte et licenciement.
Bon courage pour lui de prouver qu'une femme est moins capable ou peut en faire moins qu'un homme.

Et certains ici devraient rflchir srieusement  leur opinion sur ce sujet, tellement certaines phrases transpirent l'intolrance.

----------


## Neckara

> Cet employ est sexiste [] Bon courage pour lui de prouver qu'une femme est moins capable ou peut en faire moins qu'un homme.


Avez-vous *rellement* lu le mmo ?




> lempche de travailler convenablement avec eux.


D'o tenez vous cela ?

 savoir qu'il aurait t parmi le top 5% des employs de Google.



J'ai commenc  lire sa plainte, c'est assez difiant.  se demander qui est incapable de travailler convenablement avec qui.

----------


## Deck0

De ce que je comprends, grosso modo, ce gus porte plainte pour racisme envers les racistes...

----------


## Neckara

> De ce que je comprends, grosso modo, ce gus porte plainte pour racisme envers les racistes...


Pour des discriminations, intimidations, menaces, et harclements encourags et rcompenss au sein de Google, envers (entre autre) une orientation politique *prsume*.

Je viens de finir la plainte, cela va trs loin (d'aprs le contenu longuement dtaill de la plainte et des lments qui y sont prsents), les managers sont impliqus, des listes noires sont tablies, des personnes se sont faites illgalement vires, d'autres se sont vue "sabotes" leurs entretiens, etc.



Ensuite, de quelles sources tenez-vous que ces personnes (ici prsumes conservateurs) sont racistes ?

----------


## Deck0

Dsol pour ma formulation si elle tait maladroite ou peu explicite, c'tait une analogie.

Edit : et puis je vois deux down votes..  moins d'inventer des choses videmment qu'il n'est nulle question de racisme ici, faut un peu lire entre les lignes... lire au second degr...

----------


## mm_71

> J'ai oubli le plus important : la parit homme-femme qui est une chose que je trouve abjecte.
> Pour moi c'est l'quivalent d'embaucher des femmes ou des hommes pour en gros faire office de bouche trou.


Dans le domaine des activits de loisir je constate que la parit est fort peu respecte dans l'alpinisme, la splo, etc...
Faudra t-il leur mettre un fusil dans le dos pour que les femmes s'y adonnent faute de quoi elles seront tondues pour trahison de la cause ?
Autre solution: Exterminer tous les alpinistes mles excdentaires.

----------


## mateo777

Les partisans de la tolrance ne veulent pas appliquer cette tolrance  eux-mmes... Les propos de Damore taient faits pour que le pige se referme sur Google. Et comme il a rdig son mmo de manire intelligente il pourrait toucher le pactole. Le pire c'est que Google semble tre un employeur trs ingalitaire avec les femmes.

----------


## mateo777

> *Certaines des rponses  ce post puent l'intolrance et le sexisme.*
> 
> On a tous le droit d'avoir une opinion. On a certainement pas le mme droit de l'exprimer dans son entreprise et d'en faire une mthode de travail. Cet employ est sexiste et ses opinions  propos des femmes et des gens de race / couleur diffrente de la sienne lempche de travailler convenablement avec eux. Dont acte et licenciement.
> Bon courage pour lui de prouver qu'une femme est moins capable ou peut en faire moins qu'un homme.
> 
> Et certains ici devraient rflchir srieusement  leur opinion sur ce sujet, tellement certaines phrases transpirent l'intolrance.


Bizarre l'amalgame entre sexisme et racisme. Damore a ct de son travail d'ingnieur chez Google faisait un doctorat de biologie sur le sujet des diffrences entre hommes et femmes. Il n'aborde pas du tout la question de la race. Les personnes qui n'ont pas lu son mmo l'ont trait de sexiste dans un premier temps, immdiatement et sans mme lire ce qu'il avait crit. Mais la meute s'est, fait trs rare, ravise. En effet il est jeune, a une bonne tte et a fait trs attention a ce qu'il crivait. L'image du macho-beauf-raciste cela ne pouvait pas lui tre coll dessus. Vous associez donc le fait d'tre conservateur avec le racisme ce qui est un prjug. Le conservatisme est une opinion politique valide comme l'anarchisme, le communisme etc et elle n'a pas spcialement  tre rprime. Ce en particulier par ceux qui prchent la tolrance...

----------


## mateo777

> Et c'est venu  l'ide de personne qu'il a juste essay de confront tout le monde au sujet tabou ? 
> 
> Et que la raction de la pens unique c'est bouhhhhhh faut pas en parler 
> 
> J'espre qu'il se fera ddommager de son licenciement le pauvre. 
> A noter que si sa thse de diffrence biologique est vrai (pourquoi pas aprs tout)  les femmes seraient un atout puis quauraient une mthode de pense diffrente et plus de personnes tentent des approches diffrentes plus on a de chance de tomber sur une bonne faon de rsoudre un problme  (une rflexion comme sa si sa pousse les rares rcalcitrants  accepter les diffrences).


Je pense depuis le dbut qu'il a fait exprs. Les USA et dans une certaine mesure la France jouent avec des paramtres dangereux dans la vie sociale,  savoir l'application de mesures bio-politiques. On demande de grer en fonction de la biologie: phnotype des individus et caractristiques des populations que l'on veut retrouver dans les entreprises. Cela ne peut que mal se finir. Ici le point intressant est que Damore est un biologiste de haut niveau. Il questionne le critre de choix bio-politique sur des bases biologiques. Immanquablement les individus comptents qui se sentent lss par des rgles de gestion biologiques se rvoltent.

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

Pour ma part, c'est  la justice de faire son travail. Donc, je ne porterais aucun jugement sur cette affaire car c'est pas mon rle.

Pour le reste, comme a a dj t dit, le plus important est d'embaucher les gens sur leurs comptences et pas sur des prjugs ou des quotas. Si un homme et une femme se prsentaient devant moi, je choisirais celui ou celle qui me semble le plus capable d'occuper le poste. Peut importe le sexe, l'age, la couleur de peau, la religion (que normalement je ne connais pas sauf signes religieux vidents) etc... Pas besoin de quotas pour embaucher les plus comptents (sachant qu'on peut toujours se tromper).

----------


## candide02

Au secours !
Marivaux il deviennent fou, revenez vite nous donner des cours de savoir-vivre ensemble !

----------


## Neckara

> Marivaux il deviennent fou, revenez vite nous donner des cours de savoir-vivre ensemble !


Traduction pour les incultes tels que moi ?

----------


## candide02

> Traduction pour les incultes tels que moi ?


Marivaux ? Je ne suis pas prof de franais mais je suis amoureux de thtre et de ces merveilleux dfenseurs du Marivaudage, comme Guitry, ou de la libert de  de rire des hommes en gnral  et de moi-mme que je vois dans les autres"(citation wikipedia)
Marivaux que je ne connais que par ses crits, aurait bien rit de ces polmiques "sexistes"  
Oui  les femmes et  les hommes ont 2 cerveaux , 1 dans la tte, et un autre un peu plus bas.. quelques fois ce n'est pas celui du haut qui commande... ::roll:: 

Un de mes profs disait, on a trois sant, la sant intellectuelle, la sant physique et la sant sexuelle, il faut savoir les dvelopper  galit. 

Marivaux n'est pas facile  lire mais tellement plus amusant qu'un livre sur les algorithmes, essayez vous me direz merci.  :;):

----------


## Paraffine

> les choix et les capacits des hommes et des femmes divergent, en grande partie, en raison de causes biologiques et ces diffrences pourraient expliquer pourquoi les femmes ne sont pas reprsentes de manire gale dans la tech et [aux postes de responsabilit].


Lisez *Cyrulnik* ; rien que dans la faon que nous avons de tenir un nouveau-n, nous faisons dj une diffrence entre les genres (ce doit tre dans "Sous le signe du lien"). Rien d'tonnant si cela influence l'image de soi des unes et des autres, leurs comptences - en fonction de ce que l'entourage attendent de leurs comportement respectifs - et enfin leurs *choix*. C'est trs structurant ! Et cette imprgnation prcoce (dj au cours de la grossesse) fait dire que les diffrences observables ensuite sont d'origine biologique. Il se trouve des fministes pour s'insurger contre ce "conditionnement".
*MAIS !!!*
Mettre tout le monde sur le mme plan avec un floutage du genre, c'est dangereux. Les strotypes de genre, quels qu'ils soient, sont importants pour la construction de la personne. Ils jouent un rle primordial pour les tout-petits, et existent dans toutes les socits humaines, avec des formes varies. On joue les apprentis sorciers en voulant les supprimer ;  la limite, il vaudrait mieux changer de strotypes -femmes scientifiques et hommes enseignants- que s'acharner  les faire disparatre, faon "Big Brother". Sauf si on veut faire apparatre une nouvelle race d'invertbrs bipdes.  ::marteau:: 

D'ailleurs, pourquoi diantre devrait-on obligatoirement avoir une reprsentation gale d'hommes et de femmes par mtier ? Personne ne semble le rclamer au sujet des carrires militaires, pour les boueurs, les quarrisseurs, les embaumeurs, etc. que je sache ! C'est d'un prurit galitaire qu'il est question, ces carrires tant plus prestigieuses et mieux rmunres. 
A ce compte, pourquoi ne pas pousser la logique jusqu'au bout et rclamer le mme salaire pour tous, indpendamment du mtier?  ::fou::  On se demande bien pourquoi Cuba y a renonc en 2008 ! D'ailleurs, pourquoi ne pas organiser un vaste tirage au sort qui dciderait des tudes de nos enfants, hein ? 

Car il y a un mot que personne n'a l'air de relever : "choix". Sommes-nous des tres humains ou non ? Quand je pense  la gnration de mes grands-parents, o choisir son mtier tait un luxe inaccessible ! Permettre aux enfants de s'orienter vers un mtier qui leur tienne  cur et dans lequel ils puisse exceller, c'est le boulot des PARENTS, pas des entreprises. Vouloir par principe que votre fille fasse une carrire scientifique ou devienne PDG, cela a un sens pour vous ? Je prfre apprendre  la mienne  avoir confiance en elle. Et si son entreprise ne reconnait pas son travail, qu'elle parte, bon sang. Obtenir une promotion principalement parce que c'est politiquement correct ?  ::vomi::   "Rien ne vaut ce que l'on prend avec sa griffe et sa dent. La vie ne donne  personne." (c'est d'Anouilh) (Oui, un rac)

Bon, pour finir sur une note _franchement_ sexiste, en tant que femme dans le mtier de l'informatique, je prfre travailler avec une quipe *masculine* et un responsable *masculin*. Beaucoup plus prvisibles et plus faciles  manuvrer  :;):  Et vive Marivaux.

----------


## ManusDei

> LD'ailleurs, pourquoi diantre devrait-on obligatoirement avoir une reprsentation gale d'hommes et de femmes par mtier ? Personne ne semble le rclamer au sujet des carrires militaires, pour les boueurs, les quarrisseurs, les embaumeurs, etc. que je sache ! C'est d'un prurit galitaire qu'il est question, ces carrires tant plus prestigieuses et mieux rmunres.


Mais personne ne le rclame, c'est bien a que vous ne voulez pas comprendre.




> Pour le reste, comme a a dj t dit, le plus important est d'embaucher les gens sur leurs comptences et pas sur des prjugs ou des quotas. Si un homme et une femme se prsentaient devant moi, je choisirais celui ou celle qui me semble le plus capable d'occuper le poste. Peut importe le sexe, l'age, la couleur de peau, la religion (que normalement je ne connais pas sauf signes religieux vidents) etc... Pas besoin de quotas pour embaucher les plus comptents (sachant qu'on peut toujours se tromper).


Je recommande de creuser le sujet des discriminations. Ca fait quelques dcennies que c'est tudi, et tout un tas de tests ont t faits auprs de gens qui choisissent "celui ou celle qui me semble le plus capable". Et c'est pas vraiment le cas.

----------


## Neckara

> Mais personne ne le rclame, c'est bien a que vous ne voulez pas comprendre.


Personne ?  ::weird:: 

Je crains que tu ne sois pas trs familier avec certaines sphres SJW amricaines.




> Ca fait quelques dcennies que c'est tudi, et tout un tas de tests ont t faits auprs de gens qui choisissent "celui ou celle qui me semble le plus capable". Et c'est pas vraiment le cas.


Et ? Cela justifie-t-il d'ajouter encore plus de biais, plutt que d'essayer  les minimiser (e.g. CV anonymes) ?

----------


## ddoumeche

> (...)
> Bon, pour finir sur une note _franchement_ sexiste, en tant que femme dans le mtier de l'informatique, je prfre travailler avec une quipe *masculine* et un responsable *masculin*. Beaucoup plus prvisibles et plus faciles  manuvrer  Et vive Marivaux.


Je reconnais bien l les tactiques du beau sexe. Note que tes manigances ne sont toujours accessibles  des congnres moins avantages par la nature ou sur le plan de la communication, ce qui peut gnrer jalousies et revendications d'galits homme femme  ::furax:: 
Alors qu'il suffirait de les coacher

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Et ? Cela justifie-t-il d'ajouter encore plus de biais, plutt que d'essayer  les minimiser (e.g. CV anonymes) ?



a fait des annes que l'on nous bassine avec le CV anonyme. 
Personnellement, je ne vois pas ce que a peut changer. 
Si je suis doit embaucher une personne, je ne le fait pas juste en lisant des CV. 
Je slectionne les CV qui sont susceptibles de m'intresser et je convoque en entretien les candidats.

Si je suis xnophobe et/ou machiste, je vais choisir tranquillement un homme, blanc. Et qui pourra venir me parler de discrimination ? C'est mon choix. 

Mais sans aller jusqu' parler de xnophobie (voire de racisme, bien que ce mot soit souvent galvaud) ou de sexisme, il n'y a pas que les comptences professionnelles  prendre en compte lors de l'embauche. Il y a aussi le cot humain. Est-ce que je pense que cette personne va bien s'intgrer  l'quipe ? Est-ce que si j'embauche celui-ci, je vais  l'encontre de difficults au sein de mon entreprise. Le "feeling" est un point important de l'embauche. 

Attention, je ne prtends pas que la xnophobie ou le sexisme n'existent pas et n'entrent pas en ligne de compte. Je dis qu'une embauche n'est pas anodine et que le recruteur doit non seulement tenir compte des comptences techniques des candidats, mais aussi de l'impression qu'il a du candidat dans sa capacit  se faire accepter au sein de l'entreprise. Le recruteur est cens connatre son entreprise, et de choisir en consquence le candidat qui perturbera le moins possible l'harmonie de l'entreprise et/ou du service.
Dans certains cas, il y a aussi le relationnel clientle qui peut intervenir. Si la clientle est machiste, quid d'embaucher une femme commerciale, qui ne sera pas prise au srieux, qui sera dconsidrer, moquer ? Vais-je prendre le risque de perdre des clients, juste pour embaucher une femme ? 

Tout a est pris en compte lors de l'embauche. Le CV anonyme ne sert qu' faire perdre du temps aux recruteurs et aux candidats, qui auraient pu ne pas convoquer certains candidats qui ne seront de toutes faons pas embauchs au final.

----------


## Grogro

> Personne ? 
> 
> Je crains que tu ne sois pas trs familier avec certaines sphres SJW amricaines.


Pas que les SJW nord-amricains, les militants franais qui ont pignon sur rue et sont mdiatiss  outrance sans le moindre recul ne sont pas en reste. La presse bien pensante librale-libertaire n'est pas en reste non plus, mais ce n'est qu'une mode superficielle sans action politique relle derrire. Une cume motionnelle pour se donner bonne conscience entre bourgeois qui se veulent clairs pour ne surtout rien changer dans les faits.

----------


## liberal1

> Encore une fois, si c'tait gntique, je vais reposer pour la 4me ou 5 me fois la mme question  laquelle tous les "pro-gnticiens" n'ont pas pu / voulu rpondre :


*Il n'y pas de point de vue "la gntique dtermine les comportements"*, hein. Il y a juste le symtrique "la gntique n'influe pas les comportements".




> Si c'est gntique, comment expliquez-vous que ce mtier tait majoritairement fminin, puis devenu presque exclusivement masculin,


Parce que le niveau a mont?




> et que depuis quelques annes, les femmes comment doucement  y revenir ?


Parce qu'on leur fait croire qu'elles ont le niveau, et que certaines vont avoir la mauvaise surprise de dcouvrir qu'elles sont nulles et qu'on les a prises pour remplir un quota, et comme le train Trump (qui est inarrtable et heureusement) aura radiqu les quotas, elles n'auront plus ni boulot, ni formation.




> Tu le dis toi-mme,il y a des ingalits de salaires et de carrire dans tous les branches, du coup, ne devrait-on pas chercher une raison un peu plus "psychologique" ? Je lance a comme a, car je n'en sais rien, mais est-ce que les femmes, ne se disent pas inconsciemment : quitte  avoir une volution de carrire et un salaire plus limits, est-ce que cela vaut vraiment le coup de se diriger vers un mtier essentiellement masculin, o l'avance risque d'tre moindre, plutt que dans une branche plus "fminine" ou les ingalits seront peut-tre moins prsentes ?


Rien ne dmontre l'existence d'une injustice salariale au dtriment des femmes.

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> a fait des annes que l'on nous bassine avec le CV anonyme. 
> Personnellement, je ne vois pas ce que a peut changer...


Compltement d'accord avec a. Une embauche, c'est :
Un CVUne lettre de motivationUn entretient (si les deux premiers on donns envie de voir la personne)
C'est pour a que je pense que les "bons" recruteurs devraient recevoir une formation spcifique. A un moment, vu mes connaissances techniques, on m'avait propos pour faire passer des entretiens de ce genre. J'ai refus, car mme si du ct de la technique je touchais ma bille, sur le plan humain, je me jugeais incomptent. C'est pas parce que je savais intuitivement o se trouvais une panne sur un ordinateur que j'tais capable de recruter quelqu'un pour prendre ma place. 

Et oui, pour moi, dtecter des comptences chez les autres, a devrait tre un mtier en soit, donc avec une formation spcifique : Pour dcrypter un CV, pour dcrypter une lettre de motivation et pour poser les bonnes questions lors des entretiens.

----------


## ManusDei

> Personne ? 
> 
> Je crains que tu ne sois pas trs familier avec certaines sphres SJW amricaines.


Disons plutt que tu ne connais pas le sujet.
L'homophilie du recrutement est trs largement document (on embauche des gens qui nous ressemblent), le but est de combattre ce phnomne.




> Et ? Cela justifie-t-il d'ajouter encore plus de biais, plutt que d'essayer  les minimiser (e.g. CV anonymes) ?


Le CV anonyme a t abandonn parce qu'il ne rsoud pas vraiment le problme.

----------


## Neckara

> Disons plutt que tu ne connais pas le sujet.
> L'homophilie du recrutement est trs largement document


Tu es en train de nous parler de quoi l ?

Je rpondais au sujet des obligations de reprsentations gales hommes-femmes.
Ne me rponds pas en me parlant de l'homophilie, et encore moins en me disait que je ne connais pas le sujet !




> le but est de combattre ce phnomne.


Personne n'est contre, mais la fin ne justifie pas les moyens.

On veut bien lutter contre des biais, mais pas n'importe comment, ni  n'importe quel prix.





> Le CV anonyme a t abandonn parce qu'il ne rsoud pas vraiment le problme.


C'tait un exemple, et je n'affirme pas non plus qu'il constitue en lui seul une solution complte.

----------


## Marco46

> Parce que le niveau a mont?


Non il a considrablement baiss. L'informatique initialement s'est dvelopp dans les milieux universitaires o la parit tait relativement prsente en informatique. Je t'invite  regarder la confrence de Bob Martin intitule "The Future of programming", il en parle un peu.




> Rien ne dmontre l'existence d'une injustice salariale au dtriment des femmes.


Si toutes les statistiques sur le sujet, cela a t dmontr trs souvent notamment par l'INSEE qui dispose de statistiques dtailles. Tu peux affirmer autant que tu veux que le soleil est au centre de l'univers, peu importe, tu es dans l'erreur. Il ne te reste plus qu' prouver que l'INSEE se trompe. On te regarde !

----------


## Neckara

> Si toutes les statistiques sur le sujet, cela a t dmontr trs souvent notamment par l'INSEE qui dispose de statistiques dtailles.


Non, ceci est faux.

L'INSEE met en valeur des diffrences de salaires, pour le moment *inexpliques* par les paramtres qu'elle prend en compte (tout du moins des chiffres INSEE que j'ai eu l'occasion de voir).


Corrlation *n'est pas* causalit (directe).

----------


## Ryu2000

> L'homophilie du recrutement est trs largement document (on embauche des gens qui nous ressemblent), le but est de combattre ce phnomne.


D'ailleurs il est conseill de s'habiller comme son employeur lors de l'entretien d'embauche.
a peut aider.

Le recrutement c'est quand mme un gros truc alatoire.
Si le recruteur ne t'aimes pas, tu ne peux rien faire.
Des fois il y a des tests technique, ce qui est plutt cool.
Il parait que des personnes incomptentes arrivent  avoir de gros poste parfois.

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)Si toutes les statistiques sur le sujet, cela a t dmontr trs souvent notamment par l'INSEE qui dispose de statistiques dtailles. Tu peux affirmer autant que tu veux que le soleil est au centre de l'univers, peu importe, tu es dans l'erreur. Il ne te reste plus qu' prouver que l'INSEE se trompe. On te regarde !


Et l'interpretation du dcoupage nous en apprend plus sur la personne qui dcoupe que sur le sujet lui-mme. En gros, il y a 27% d'cart.

9% parce-que les femmes ont des mtiers moins bien pays.9% parce-que les femmes font du temps partiel.9% parce-que les femmes se font balader lors des ngociations.

 chacun de ces items on peut associer une lecture machiste(elles ont chois un mtier mal pay et  temps partiel, en ngociant comme des manches, c'est leur faute). Ou une lecture fministe, au choix(les mtiers fminiss voient leurs salaires baisser, le temps partiel est impos aux femmes par la socit machiste, qui en plus apprcie qu'un homme cogne en ngociations, mais pas une femme).

J'ai videmment ma propre interprtation du sujet, fortement marque, mais a n'est jamais qu'une interprtation.

----------


## el_slapper

> D'ailleurs il est conseill de s'habiller comme son employeur lors de l'entretien d'embauche.
> a peut aider.


Pas seulement pendant l'entretien. Toujours s'habiller comme si on tait  la place qu'on vise. Comme a, les autres(y compris les dcideurs) vous y verrons plus facilement. Ca n'est pas le seul critre, videmment, mais a n'est surtout pas  ngliger. En entretien, c'est videmment important, la premire image jour encore plus, il y a peu de temps pour la compenser.




> Le recrutement c'est quand mme un gros truc alatoire.


Et des deux cots.




> Si le recruteur ne t'aimes pas, tu ne peux rien faire.


En mme temps, si il cherche essentiellement un pote pour jouer au tennis, et que ton sport, c'est le basket, a va finir vinaigre(c'est rellement arriv  mon pre).




> Des fois il y a des tests technique, ce qui est plutt cool.


Quand ils sont bien faits. J'en ai pass deux excellents, dont un pour ma boite actuelle qui m'a suprmement bott : on cre un langage de programmation sous tes yeux, et  chaque question, on rajoute une rgle. Et on voit si tu t'adaptes en oubliant rien. 20 questions, 20 minutes. 17/20 la barre pour les postes en qualit comme le mien, 19/20 pour les dveloppeurs. 5% de russite. J'ai termin en nage au bout de 20 minutes, puis comme aprs un marathon. Il me restaint moins de 15 secondes. Tout content de mon 20/20.

Mais il y en a aussi des superpourris. Combien y-a-t-il de blocks dans un cylindre? (question JCL rellement pose, une fois). Kennennafout??? On regarde un JCL existant et on s'en inspire! Enfin, si on est fut, ce que le test prcdent, lui, detecte trs bien. (de mmoire, il y a 15 tracks par cylindre, et 2 blocs par track - un bloc ne pouvant pas dpasser 28 000 octets, de mmoire, hein.....).




> Il parait que des personnes incomptentes arrivent  avoir de gros poste *parfois*.


parfois? Hum, la navet de la jeunesse.....

Aller, puisque mon script tourne tout seul sur le deuxime cran, j'ai le temps pour une anecdote pendant que je le surveille. Une banque Franaise prpare la refonte complte de ses agences, un big bang stratgique. Le grand coordinateur a bien rassur les grands chefs, il a communiqu avec tout le monde. Moi, aux synthses, il a communiqu avec moi : "_ne t'inquites pas, les applis en amont auront fait la bascule, tu n'as pas  t'en occuper_". Et les 120 applis en amont, il a communiqu aussi : "_ne vous inquitez pas, c'est el_slapper aux synthses qui va faire la bascule, ne vous en chargez pas_". Par mail dans les deux cas.

Ca m'aurait pris deux heures pour prparer la bascule avant le jour J. Ca m'a pris 6 jours pour rparer le massacre qui est advenu le jour J par faute de prparation. Et je n'tais pas le seul. 2 mois aprs la fin officielle du projet, des dizaines de gens(dont moi, par intermittence) ramassaient encore les morceaux. Les grands chefs, eux, avaient t convaincus par le grand coordinateur que tout tait termin, et celui-ci s'attendait  une promotion. Et je suis tomb sur lui, un jour. En parvenant  ne pas tre agressif (je ne sais toujours pas comment j'ai tenu mon calme), je lui aie montr les mails contradictoires entre les applis en amont et la mienne. Et lui ai dit que a avait fait un carnage. Sa raction : "Ah bon? Bon....". En bref : rien  foutre. Je m'attendais  un numro de claquettes, et en tant que prestataire, je ne pouvais de toutes faons rien lui faire. Je voulais juste savoir comment il allait justifier a. Eh bien il ne s'est mme pas justifi.

C'est a, les personnes incomptentes  de gros postes. Sa seule comptences, c'tait de toujours lcher les gens au dessus de lui. Et il tait trs fort pour a. Et il est loin d'tre le seul.

----------


## Marco46

> Non, ceci est faux.
> 
> L'INSEE met en valeur des diffrences de salaires, pour le moment *inexpliques* par les paramtres qu'elle prend en compte (tout du moins des chiffres INSEE que j'ai eu l'occasion de voir).
> 
> 
> Corrlation *n'est pas* causalit (directe).


Il n'y a rien  expliquer c'est un fait, l'INSEE montre clairement qu' poste de travail identique le taux horaire est infrieur d'environ 10% entre les hommes et les femmes. C'est un fait pas une explication.

@el_slapper

Non on parle de taux horaire sur un poste de travail identique. Il n'y a donc aucune raison d'avoir un diffrentiel.

EDIT : Pour les sceptiques : "Cependant,  profession quivalente, elles peroivent encore un salaire horaire de 10 % infrieur  celui dun homme. "

----------


## liberal1

> Non il a considrablement baiss. L'informatique initialement s'est dvelopp dans les milieux universitaires o la parit tait relativement prsente en informatique. Je t'invite  regarder la confrence de Bob Martin intitule "The Future of programming", il en parle un peu.


OK je vais chercher a.




> Si toutes les statistiques sur le sujet, cela a t dmontr trs souvent notamment par l'INSEE qui dispose de statistiques dtailles.


Une statistique ne "dmontre" rien.




> Tu peux affirmer autant que tu veux que le soleil est au centre de l'univers, peu importe, tu es dans l'erreur. Il ne te reste plus qu' prouver que l'INSEE se trompe. On te regarde !


L'interprtation est subjective.

*Une mme donne peut tre interprte de multiples faons!*




> Il n'y a rien  expliquer c'est un fait, l'INSEE montre clairement qu' poste de travail identique le taux horaire est infrieur d'environ 10% entre les hommes et les femmes. C'est un fait pas une explication.
> 
> @el_slapper
> 
> Non on parle de taux horaire sur un poste de travail identique. Il n'y a donc aucune raison d'avoir un diffrentiel.


Et en France le salaire n'est en rien lie  l'anciennet.

Bien sr le fait que les femmes fassent des gosses (et s'en occupent plus) n'a *aucun impact* sur leurs carrires.

C'est beau le pays des rves.

Comme fait l'INSEE est une machine  enfumer.

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> ...Comme fait l'INSEE est une machine  enfumer.


Pourquoi tant de haine  ???

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)Non on parle de taux horaire sur un poste de travail identique. Il n'y a donc aucune raison d'avoir un diffrentiel.
> 
> EDIT : Pour les sceptiques : "Cependant,  profession quivalente, elles peroivent encore un salaire horaire de 10 % infrieur  celui dun homme. "


C'est mon troisime 9%. D'autres estimations sont, en effet,  10%. Les femmes ne sont pas duques  demander leur part(sois belle et tais-toi, pour faire un raccourci facile), et celles qui le font quand mme se font renvoyer dans les cordes. Quand j'ai ngoci comme un crevard mon salaire pour mon poste actuel(en face, ils avaient commis l'erreur de me donner les billes pour), ils ont fait gloups, mais ils ont accept. Pas sr du tout que la mme attitude soit pass avec une dame.

(ces nigauds avaient (1)carte mon dernier concurrent avant de ngocier mon salaire, et pas su le cacher, et (2) dit que le poste tait  Montpellier, mais bon, la priode d'essaie  la Dfense, et si a se passe bien, normalement, dmnagement, mais c'est pas sur, parce-que bon, le bureau de la Dfense, il est bien vide, mais ton chef te veut  Montpellier......... Fatalement, comme le dmnagement n'tait pas une certitude, j'ai demand  garder mon salaire parisien, des fois que..... et en fixe, sachant que je n'avais que du fixe  l'poque, en prtextant que "les primes on ne les touche jamais", tout en sachant pertinemment que c'est une boite qui paye bien ses bonus de fin d'anne, et qui ne ngocie pas  moins de 10% de primes). Bon, je n'ai pas russi en plus  leur faire payer le dmnagement, mais vu le tarif de l'poque  Montpellier(cel dit, a a bien mont en 3 ans, et  ce rythme, je serais bientt rattrap par le march), et vu mon salaire  20% au dessus, je n'allais pas faire la fine bouche.

Truc marrant, c'est quand le chef France de l'poque s'est fait vir que mon dmnagement a t confirm. Il dprimait de voir le bureau parisien tout vide. Le nouveau aussi, d'ailleurs, mais je ne suis plus l. Et il faudrait me payer *trs* cher pour me faire rentrer.

----------


## Neckara

> Il n'y a rien  expliquer c'est un fait, l'INSEE montre clairement qu' poste de travail identique le taux horaire est infrieur d'environ 10% entre les hommes et les femmes. C'est un fait pas une explication.


Arrtez de confondre fait et interprtation, ainsi que corrlation et causalit !


L'INSEE n'utilise pas une liste exhaustive de paramtres (et on ne pourrait gure le leur reprocher), ainsi on ne peut conclure de la diffrence restante constate qu'elle n'est pas explicable par les paramtres utilises, c'est tout.
Cela pourrait tre due  des multitudes de paramtres, comme la taille, la manire de sourire, le comportement, l'investissement, le hasard, des paramtres non-linaires, etc.

----------


## Nroli

Je pense que dans les ngociations de salaire, il y a le facteur maternit que toute entreprise n'oublie pas. 

Sinon, totale solidarit avec James Damore qui a fait l'erreur de publier un document polmique. 

Je pense que biologiquement, les femmes sont moins enclines  s'intresser  tout ce qui est mcanique/science. Il faut le voir avec les choix de jouets que font les petites filles. Moi, je me souviens que petite fille, j'aimais toutes sortes de jouets : les Lego (je n'ai pas eu besoin des Lego friends), les ordinateurs, les jouets un peu mcaniques (tracteurs, mais aussi machine  laver...), mais aussi les poupes. Je ne pense pas que ce soit le cas de toutes les petites filles. Ca dpend aussi comment l'entourage les conditionne.

----------


## Marco46

> Je pense que biologiquement, les femmes sont moins enclines  s'intresser  tout ce qui est mcanique/science. Il faut le voir avec les choix de jouets que font les petites filles. Moi, je me souviens que petite fille, j'aimais toutes sortes de jouets : les Lego (je n'ai pas eu besoin des Lego friends), les ordinateurs, les jouets un peu mcaniques (tracteurs, mais aussi machine  laver...), mais aussi les poupes. Je ne pense pas que ce soit le cas de toutes les petites filles. Ca dpend aussi comment l'entourage les conditionne.


C'est beau, tu arrives  te contredire en l'espace de 3 phrases, on dirait du Laurent Alexandre dans le texte.

@Neckara, si tu vas sur ce terrain, il faut mettre  la poubelle la totalit des sciences humaines. Tu n'auras jamais tous les paramtres parce qu'on peut pas mettre une Terre avec tous ses habitants leurs penses leurs comportements etc dans un ordinateur pour bouger tel ou tel facteur et faire des tests. Ce n'est pas pour autant que les sciences humaines n'ont pas de valeur.

Si tu limines les sciences humaines pour raisonner et dbattre, il ne reste plus que les rapports de forces entre groupes sociaux pour nourrir le dbat.




> C'est mon troisime 9%. D'autres estimations sont, en effet,  10%. Les femmes ne sont pas duques  demander leur part(sois belle et tais-toi, pour faire un raccourci facile), et celles qui le font quand mme se font renvoyer dans les cordes.


Ah ben elle est ptet l l'injustice et il est ptet l le sexisme.

----------


## Neckara

> @Neckara, si tu vas sur ce terrain, il faut mettre  la poubelle la totalit des sciences humaines.


Et cela n'en serait pas plus mal  ::aie:: .

Plus srieusement, dans ce domaine certains courants ont, malheureusement, de trs gros problmes de culture scientifique.




> Tu n'auras jamais tous les paramtres parce qu'on peut pas mettre une Terre avec tous ses habitants leurs penses leurs comportements etc dans un ordinateur pour bouger tel ou tel facteur et faire des tests. Ce n'est pas pour autant que les sciences humaines n'ont pas de valeur.


Il n'est pas question de demander d'avoir la totalit des facteurs, mais de ne pas conclure n'importe quoi, n'importe comment, et de bien se rappeler de la signification de ce que l'on fait.


L on propose un modle qui se rapproche au mieux des diffrences constates. Cela ne veut pas dire que le modle est "juste", juste qu'il est le modle le plus prcis dont nous disposons pour le moment, et donc qu'il convient d'utiliser pour le moment en attente d'un meilleur modle. La causalit est difficile  dmontrer, et bien tant pis, acceptons notre ignorance temporaire, en attente d'avoir la rponse.

Associer les diffrences qui ne sont pas expliques par le modle, par le sexisme n'est pas correct, notamment parce qu'il y a d'autres paramtres connus non-utilis, et du fait du rasoir d'Ockham : nous n'avons pas besoin de poser l'hypothse du sexisme pour expliquer ces diffrences. N'oublions pas aussi que tout n'est pas linaire (2 personnes travaillant 20h ce n'est pas pareil qu'une personne travaillant 40h), qu'il y a des effets de seuils (si on sanctionne le top X des employs, une lgre diffrence peut conduire  de grosses diffrences aux extrmes), que d'autres choses sont difficiles  calculer (comptence, investissement, comportement), des heures sup' non dclare, etc.


La diffrence restante est une diffrence *non explique*, tout simplement par dfinition du modle. Au mieux on peut en dduire une borne maximale du "sexisme" d'aprs les connaissances actuelles.
Ce qui est en revanche plus intressant, c'est d'utiliser le modle pour dfinir le salaire des employs (en virant donc la partie "non-explique") avec une certaine latitude (e.g. 5% de "subjectif"), voire de rflchir  des moyens d'valuer la valeur des employs (e.g. tenter de faire une SSII avec des employs pseudonymes pendant quelques annes, faire des concours anonymes, etc.).

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)Ah ben elle est ptet l l'injustice et il est ptet l le sexisme.


Pas seulement, mais clairement, a fait partie du problme. Un garon qui met le bordel sera souvent flicit pour son activit, une fille gronde pour ne pas respecter l'ordre tabli. Et a continue  l'ge adulte. Pas toujours, mais assez souvent  mon sens pour qu'on en arrive  ce rsultat.

----------


## ManusDei

> Ce qui est en revanche plus intressant, c'est d'utiliser le modle pour dfinir le salaire des employs (en virant donc la partie "non-explique") avec une certaine latitude (e.g. 5% de "subjectif"), voire de rflchir  des moyens d'valuer la valeur des employs (e.g. tenter de faire une SSII avec des employs pseudonymes pendant quelques annes, faire des concours anonymes, etc.).


Ces systmes d'valuation ont dj t utiliss pour valuer des copies par exemple, en anonymisant les copies, en changeant le nom de "l'lve" ou en crivant avec une criture vue comme "fminine" ou "masculine" pour voir si il y avait un impact sur la note finale. Et y a impact ^^

Ton exemple de SSII est juste impossible  mettre en place.

----------


## Neckara

> Ces systmes d'valuation ont dj t utiliss pour valuer des copies par exemple, en anonymisant les copies, en changeant le nom de "l'lve" ou en crivant avec une criture vue comme "fminine" ou "masculine" pour voir si il y avait un impact sur la note finale. Et y a impact ^^


"Il y a impact" veut tout et rien dire.
Quel est cet impact et son ampleur (0.01% de la note ? 10% de la note ? ) ?
Dans quelles conditions ont t ralises les tudes (randomisation des chantillons ? tailles chantillons acceptables ? chantillons tmoins ?) ?
A-t-elle pu tre reproduite ?

Pour l'criture, est-ce qu'une criture "masculine", c'est une criture illisible, et une criture "fminine", une jolie criture lisible ? Dans ce cas, n'est-il pas tonnant qu'il y ai impact ?

----------


## liberal1

> Pas seulement, mais clairement, a fait partie du problme. Un garon qui met le bordel sera souvent flicit pour son activit, une fille gronde pour ne pas respecter l'ordre tabli. Et a continue  l'ge adulte. Pas toujours, mais assez souvent  mon sens pour qu'on en arrive  ce rsultat.


Ah oui, et tu as vu a o?

----------


## Grogro

> Ah oui, et tu as vu a o?


Je ne sais pas, dans la vraie vie ? Dans le rel o les gens normaux vivent ?

----------


## Neckara

> Je ne sais pas, dans la vraie vie ? Dans le rel o les gens normaux vivent ?


On ne doit pas vivre dans le mme rel.

Je n'ai jamais vu de garons foutant le bordel flicit pour son activit.

----------


## Grogro

Dans mon milieu social, plutt catholique et bourgeois, c'est la norme. Dans certaines limites bien entendu.

----------


## liberal1

> Ces systmes d'valuation ont dj t utiliss pour valuer des copies par exemple, en anonymisant les copies, en changeant le nom de "l'lve" ou en crivant avec une criture vue comme "fminine" ou "masculine" pour voir si il y avait un impact sur la note finale. Et y a impact ^^
> 
> Ton exemple de SSII est juste impossible  mettre en place.


Des tests d'interview tlphoniques de-sexues ont montr que les candidates informaticiennes se rvlent encore plus nulles quand leur voix n'est plus une voix de femme : les recruteurs privilgient donc les voix des femmes.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Le PDG de Google ne regrette pas d'avoir renvoy l'ancien Googler James Damore,*
*et assure qu'il ne s'agit pas l d'une dcision politique  * 

En aot dernier, James Damore, qui travaillait alors pour le compte de Google, a t licenci. La raison ? Un mmo qui a fait lobjet de critiques au sein de lentreprise avant de devenir une affaire publique. Dans cette argumentation de dix pages, lancien employ de Google sefforait dexpliquer les ingalits du genre au sein de la tech par des  diffrences biologiques . Il sest rig contre lide selon laquelle la diffrence de salaire entre hommes et femmes impliquait forcment du sexisme. En effet, de son point de vue,  les choix et les capacits des hommes et des femmes divergent, en grande partie, en raison de causes biologiques et ces diffrences pourraient expliquer pourquoi les femmes ne sont pas reprsentes de manire gale dans la tech et [aux postes de responsabilit].  

Si le PDG de Google, Sundar Pichai, avait dfendu le droit des employs  exprimer leur point de vue, il a toutefois estim que certaines parties de lexpos sur les ingalits de genre dans la tech avaient viol le code de conduite de la socit et franchit les limites en perptuant des strotypes offensants sur le genre sur le lieu de travail.

Bien entendu, le PDG a pris cette dcision aprs une concertation avec dautres cadres suprieurs de lentreprise.  Suggrer  un groupe de nos collgues des traits qui les rendent moins adapts biologiquement  ce travail est offensant et pas correct , avait-il not dans un communiqu. 

Une dcision qui a du Damore. Ce dernier a expliqu que  mon document de dix pages nonait ce que je considrais comme un argument raisonn, bien tudi et de bonne foi, mais comme je l'ai dit, le point de vue que je dfendais est gnralement banni chez Google en raison de la "chambre d'cho idologique" de l'entreprise. Mon licenciement confirme exactement ce point. 

En rponse  l'ventuelle action en justice, un porte-parole de Google a dclar plus tt ce mois-ci  Nous sommes impatients de dfendre la poursuite de Damore devant le tribunal . Il naura pas fallu bien longtemps pour voir cette ventualit devenir une ralit. En effet, aprs avoir prpar sa contre-attaque, Damore a port plainte contre Google ce 8 janvier 2018. 


Sundar Pichai, qui stait jusqu lors tenu de faire le moindre commentaire quant au droulement de cette affaire, est sorti de sa rserve. Le PDG de Google a dclar que sil ne regrette pas sa dcision davoir mis un terme au contrat de Damore, il regrette que les gens l'interprtent comme un vnement politiquement motiv. Lors d'une conversation en direct avec la journaliste et cofondatrice de Recode Kara Swisher, Ari Melber, animateur de MSNBC, et Susan Wojcicki, PDG de YouTube  San Francisco, Pichai a dclar que la dcision de licencier Damore visait  garantir que Google cre un environnement accueillant pour les femmes.

 Je regrette que les gens se mprennent sur le fait que nous avons pu en faire une croyance politique d'une manire ou d'une autre , a-t-il dclar, prcisant quil est  important pour les femmes chez Google, et pour toutes les personnes chez Google, de montrer que nous voulions crer un environnement inclusif.   

Lorsque Swisher a insist sur la question du regret, Pichai a dclar catgoriquement quil ne  le regrette pas . Wojcicki, qui a parl publiquement de la faon dont le mmo de Damore l'a affecte personnellement, a ajout :  Je pense que c'tait la bonne dcision . Et de continuer en disant que  si quelque chose viole notre code de conduite, nous devons tre en mesure de ragir en consquence. 

Source : TT

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Partagez-vous le mme point de vue que le PDG de Google ? 
 ::fleche::  Est-ce, selon vous, une dcision politique ?

----------


## Neckara

Le PDG de Google se garde bien de parler du contenu de la plainte... dommage cela aurait t intressant d'avoir des commentaires  ce sujet.

Et encore cet homme de paille il n'a JAMAIS dit que les femmes taient "biologiquement moins adaptes  ce travail".
Ce n'est pas crer un environnement accueillant pour les femmes, mais crer un environnement accueillant pour des fministes folles leur permettant, en toute impunit (en tant mme incit et rcompens), de harceler ceux qui ont des opinions politiques diffrentes, ou qui osent avoir un regard critique sur le dogme de l'entreprise.

----------


## joublie

J'aime bien cette ide : bon, d'accord pour le dbat, allez-y, chers salaris, mais on va quand mme virer ce type car la direction craint que des gens pensent  tort que Google approuve son mmoire.

C'est beau la libert d'expression, dommage qu'elle puisse conduire  des opinions varies.

----------


## koyosama

> J'aime bien cette ide : bon, d'accord pour le dbat, allez-y, chers salaris, mais on va quand mme virer ce type car la direction craint que des gens pensent  tort que Google approuve son mmoire.
> 
> C'est beau la libert d'expression, dommage qu'elle puisse conduire  des opinions varies.


J'ai lu le mmoire  du gars et les commentaires autour. Donc je ne vais pas comment ce qu'il a dit. Mais rpondre plus  la soi-disante libert d'expression. Je ne suis pas contre, mais quand le mmoire a t publi, il a failli avoir une guerre interne. J'ai rien contre la libert d'exppression mais avant que Google dgnre trop loin, comme m'mporte entreprise, il faut isoler le problme. Je ne dis pas qu'il faut le virer, je ne dis pas qu'il faut le garder, je dis que la libert d'expression il faut faire attention comment on l'applique.

A un moment tu viens au boulot quand mme sans que tes collgue te crache dessus. Et Effectivement, il y a beaucoup de faon pour grer le problme, mais de ce que j'avais vu c'tait parti trop loin.

----------


## Neckara

Ce n'est pas un mmoire, mais un mmo (mmorandum).




> Mais rpondre plus  la soi-disante libert d'expression. Je ne suis pas  contre, mais quand le mmoire a t publi, il a failli avoir une  guerre interne. [] , je dis que la libert d'expression il faut faire attention comment on l'applique. A un moment tu viens au boulot quand mme sans que tes collgue te crache dessus.


Il faut tout de mme se demander d' qui la faute ?

Au mmo ou aux managers qui incitent et rcompensent le harclement au sein de l'entreprise ?
Au mmo ou aux malades qui ne sont pas capable de lire calmement un document qui a pourtant pris toutes ses prcautions ?


Ce n'est pas un problme d'application de la libert d'expression mais harclement structurel au sein de l'entreprise.




> J'aime bien cette ide : bon, d'accord pour le dbat, allez-y, chers  salaris, mais on va quand mme virer ce type car la direction craint  que des gens pensent  tort que Google approuve son mmoire.


Cela a acclr la chose, mais il faut bien comprendre que mme sans cela, il se serait fait pourrir et virer, comme ce ft dj le cas pour certains de ses collgues (cf plainte).

----------


## koyosama

> Au mmo ou aux managers qui incitent et rcompensent le harclement au sein de l'entreprise ?
> Au mmo ou aux malades qui ne sont pas capable de lire calmement un document qui a pourtant pris toutes ses prcautions ?


Je ne sais pas si tu as dj voyag. On ne rigole pas avec le harclement sexuel ou tout dbat homme/femme. Nous on est franais, cela passe. Mais toi si tu fais ce genre de connerie, a peut mettre fin  ta carrire sur le sol amricain (hum Arnold Schwarzenegger).
Dj au Canada tout est biais, la moindre critique tu peux prendre cher. Si tu vas en Amrique, si on te demande si ton croissant est bon, peu importe dis toujours "OUI" et sourit btement.

J'ai beaucoup voyag, je n'ai jamais un seul pays ou tu peux dbattre corretement. Nous on a eu des cours de franais ou tu fais des rdac depuis le collge, jusqu' ton doctorat parfois qui nous permet d'avoir cirtique. Donc on sait faire ce genre de format dans nos rdaction:  "OUI/NON" => mais. 
Si tu passes l'IETLS, tu peux avoir par exemple ce que les britanniques ont comme genre d'essais., le SAT, pour les US. Rappelle toi des srie amricaines et demandes toi, combien d'essais ils font.

Mais pour te dire que la culture est ultra biais. James Damore, tu crois qu'il le pensait pas, en fait le pense carment au mot prs. Fait attention au choc des cultures.
Non  qui la faute je dirais pas au manager, il a fait le bon boulot. Et les gens l bas, est avant-tout une diversit amricaine et du monde entier.

Je me rappelle pas que a fait grand bruit quand ils ont vir Ellen Pao.

----------


## Saverok

L'un de vous sait il quel tait le niveau de diffusion initial du mmo svp ?

Car de ce que j'ai compris, mme s'il y avait polmique en interne chez Google, a allait encore.
Ca a vraiment dgnr lorsque le mmo a t diffus en dehors de l'entreprise.
Du coup, James Damore a t pris victime de la politique d'image de Google vis  vis de l'extrieur de l'entreprise bien plus que le fait d'avoir susciter un dbat interne.

Je pense donc que la personne responsable avant tout de son licenciement est celle qui a diffus son mmo  l'extrieur de l'entreprise et si jamais c'est lui-mme qui a fait a, il n'aura pas t des plus avis...

----------


## Nroli

D'un point de vue lgal, je me pose la question de savoir si James Damore aurait d mettre la mention _Confidentiel_ dans son essai, si a avait t le cas, quelles seraient les consquences pour la personne qui le fait diffuser. Une bonne question pour les tribunaux.

----------


## Neckara

> L'un de vous sait il quel tait le niveau de diffusion initial du mmo svp ?


D'abord envoy au comit (?) pour la diversit et  des managers il me semble. Comme il ne recevait pas de rponses, et sous les conseils de collgues, il l'a post sur des forums internes.

Sachant que le mmo a aussi eu des reviews de la part de collgues, ce qui a conduit  sa forme actuelle.

----------


## math_lab

> D'un point de vue lgal, je me pose la question de savoir si James Damore aurait d mettre la mention _Confidentiel_ dans son essai.


Probablement pas besoin: c'est un document interne, et a mon avis, tous les employs ont sign un _Non Disclosure Agreement_

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

Moi, je ne sais rien, mais je dirais tout !  ::roll:: 

a me rappelle les commentaires de la tl Franaise pendant la premire guerre des USA contre l'Irak (pour dlivrer le pauvre Kowet). Dans les services secrets Franais, c'tait class dans le dossier "Cas Kowet".  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::

----------


## Madmac

> Probablement pas besoin: c'est un document interne, et a mon avis, tous les employs ont sign un _Non Disclosure Agreement_


J'ai hte de connaitre le rsultat de sa poursuite. Devant jury, il va probablement gagn contre Google. 2018 s'annonce trs coteuse pour Google.

----------


## Neckara

> J'ai hte de connaitre le rsultat de sa poursuite. Devant jury, il va probablement gagn contre Google. 2018 s'annonce trs coteuse pour Google.


 mon avis Google va essayer d'viter le procs par un arrangement.

Mieux vaut rgler l'affaire discrtement et garder sa faade en publique, que d'avoir un procs.

----------


## Invit

> mon avis Google va essayer d'viter le procs par un arrangement.
> 
> Mieux vaut rgler l'affaire discrtement et garder sa faade en publique, que d'avoir un procs.


Et surtout faire traner l'affaire encore sur plusieurs mois, il faut vite la faire oublier...

----------


## RyzenOC

> J'ai hte de connaitre le rsultat de sa poursuite. Devant jury, il va probablement gagn contre Google. 2018 s'annonce trs coteuse pour Google.


Si tu me donne quelques millions je ravale ma fiert et je veut bien m'excuser auprs des femmes et dclarer "avoir eu tord d'avoir publier ce torchons odieux envers les femmes".
Sur ce j'aimerais bien continuer  discuter avec la gente fminine que j'ai offenser mais j'ai un avions a prendre pour Hawaii ou je vais me faire une bonne petite retraite bien mrit.

Meme la vrit ou les principes moraux sont  vendre, entre subir 1 ans de procs  n'en plus finir (avec de potentiels menace de mort de la part d'organisation fministes) ou trouver un arrangement financier avec google, le choix est treeeees vite fait.

----------


## Madmac

> mon avis Google va essayer d'viter le procs par un arrangement.
> 
> Mieux vaut rgler l'affaire discrtement et garder sa faade en publique, que d'avoir un procs.


Ils ne pourront rgler l'affaire discrtement. L'affaire est trop intressante. Il y aura immanquablement quelqu'un pour cracher le morceau sur un forum.

----------


## Madmac

> Si tu me donne quelques millions je ravale ma fiert et je veut bien m'excuser auprs des femmes et dclarer "avoir eu tord d'avoir publier ce torchons odieux envers les femmes".
> Sur ce j'aimerais bien continuer  discuter avec la gente fminine que j'ai offenser mais j'ai un avions a prendre pour Hawaii ou je vais me faire une bonne petite retraite bien mrit.
> 
> Meme la vrit ou les principes moraux sont  vendre, entre subir 1 ans de procs  n'en plus finir (avec de potentiels menace de mort de la part d'organisation fministes) ou trouver un arrangement financier avec google, le choix est treeeees vite fait.


Google ne peut plus faire ce genre d'arrangement, il est trop tard. Ce truc relve galement du code du travail.  Cela va forcment aboutir devant un juge. Le type a t renvoy pour le travail qui lui avait t demande. Mais comme l'entreprise est bourr de Snowflake, cela a choqu des gens qui croit dur comme fer qu'il n'existe aucune diffrence entre un homme et une femme.

----------


## Invit

> Google ne peut plus faire ce genre d'arrangement, il est trop tard. Ce truc relve galement du code du travail.  Cela va forcment aboutir devant un juge. Le type a t renvoy pour le travail qui lui avait t demande. Mais comme l'entreprise est bourr de Snowflake, cela a choqu des gens qui croit dur comme fer qu'il n'existe aucune diffrence entre un homme et une femme.


Aux Etats-Unis ? L o mme un DSK a pu payer ?  ::weird:: 
Je vois pas en quoi il ne peut plus y avoir d'arrangement... Mme avec un juge...

De plus, personne ne lui a demand d'crire ce mmo ? Ou l'affaire a chang ?

----------


## Neckara

> Aux Etats-Unis ? L o mme un DSK a pu payer ?


D'aprs Wikipdia, seulement pour les plaintes civiles.

Pour la plainte en pnal, les poursuites ont t abandonnes, les preuves tant trs minces, la plaignante ayant menti  plusieurs reprises, et viserait un gain d'argent.



Par contre, j'ai toujours trouv le timing et le lieu de l'affaire assez suspect.

----------


## Invit

Oui je sais pour l'affaire DSK mais l'affaire Google ne va pas au pnal si ?

----------


## Madmac

> Aux Etats-Unis ? L o mme un DSK a pu payer ? 
> Je vois pas en quoi il ne peut plus y avoir d'arrangement... Mme avec un juge...
> 
> De plus, personne ne lui a demand d'crire ce mmo ? Ou l'affaire a chang ?


Les journalistes franais ont frapp. Le type devait faire une analyse afin de dterminer pourquoi plus d'hommes que de femmes sont attir par l'informatique, afin de trouver un moyen de rendre l'entreprise plus attrayante pour les femmes. Afin d'augmenter la candidature de femmes pour les offres d'embauches,

 Ils ont tous les outils pour faire du datamining, alors ils ne s'en privent pas. C'est pas un commentaire qu'il a fait, mais un rapport sur une requte que la direction lui avait faite !

----------


## Neckara

Non, cela ne lui a pas t demand par sa direction, du moins, de ce que j'ai pu lire de la plainte qu'il a crit.

En revanche, il me semble qu'il lui a t invit  faire part de ses remarques concernant une runion sur la diversit par e-mail. Je ne me rappelle cependant plus des dtails exacts.

----------


## Nroli

> Probablement pas besoin: c'est un document interne, et a mon avis, tous les employs ont sign un _Non Disclosure Agreement_


A Non Disclosure Agreement sur les activits de Google, d'accord, mais pas ncessairement sur les opinions de tel ou tel employ sur un sujet de socit.

----------


## Grogro

> Par contre, j'ai toujours trouv le timing et le lieu de l'affaire assez suspect.


DSK, dont les gots ont toujours t notoires, avait t prvenu par ses proches quelques semaines avant du risque de coup mont. Il ne s'est pas moins laiss piger comme un bleu. C'est vieux comme le monde cette tactique.

----------


## Ryu2000

> DSK, dont les gots ont toujours t notoires, avait t prvenu par ses proches quelques semaines avant du risque de coup mont.


Ben alors pourquoi il a viol une femme de mnage ?
Il aurait pu se retenir encore un peu...

DSK aurait probablement dtruit la France encore plus rapidement que Macron.
Donc c'est bien qu'il se soit fait prendre.

----------


## Bubu017

C'est vrai que la personne qui a t lue cette anne-l tait tellement bien !

----------


## Ryu2000

> C'est vrai que la personne qui a t lue cette anne-l tait tellement bien !


DSK aurait surement russi  faire pire qu'Hollande... (Macron le fait bien, comme quoi ce n'est pas impossible)

Au moins Hollande n'tait pas fans de viols et de prostitus.
Hollande allait se taper une actrice en scooter et sans garde du corps, ce qui est quand mme plus classe.

===
Aprs c'est possible que DSK ait nerv des gens puissants :
Les troublantes circonstances financires du suicide de l'associ de DSK



> Cinq jours aprs le suicide de Thierry Leyne, le fonds LSK, co-fond il y a un an, a t mis en sursis de paiement. Trois jours avant le dcs de son partenaire, DSK lui a annonc qu'il quittait la prsidence de LSK, dont le site Internet a t ferm ce mardi aprs-midi.


Il faudrait voir ce que bricolait le fonds LSK avant qu'on retrouve l'associ de DSK dcd.

----------


## Grogro

C'est surtout que DSK, s'il avait la stature d'un vritable homme dtat, a toujours pens avec sa queue. C'est donc quelqu'un qu'on peut tenir par les couilles, et s'il fricote avec des prostitues mineures comme Berlusconi j'en parle mme pas.

C'est tellement classique qu'on appelle a un pige  miel : 
http://next.liberation.fr/sexe/2012/...tualite_860428
https://www.nouvelobs.com/monde/2015...tanniques.html

----------


## Ryu2000

> et s'il fricote avec des prostitues mineures comme Berlusconi j'en parle mme pas.


Aprs a dpend des pays, mais tu peux tre mineure et avoir l'ge de la majorit sexuelle (qui est  14 ans en Italie).
En France on a bien eu a :
L'acquittement d'un homme jug pour viol sur une mineure de 11 ans fait polmique
Je connais pas Berlusconi mais si a se trouve les prostitus qu'on lui a donn avaient 17 ans et demi.

Et des lois sont en prparation :
De 12 ans  16 ans:  quel ge est fix le consentement sexuel selon les pays?

Il fait toujours l'actualit Berlusconi :
Sortie de leuro : Berlusconi et la Ligue du Nord en dsaccord

DSK c'tait un peu un Weinstein.
Prendre des prostitus c'est une autre choses, mais eux ne faisaient pas que a.

Berlusconi c'est un peu comme l'affaire Zahia.

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

Quel est le rapport entre GOOGLE et DSK ?  Et que vient faire Macron dans cette affaire ?  ::roll::  ::roll::  ::roll::

----------


## Madmac

> Non, cela ne lui a pas t demand par sa direction, du moins, de ce que j'ai pu lire de la plainte qu'il a crit.
> 
> En revanche, il me semble qu'il lui a t invit  faire part de ses remarques concernant une runion sur la diversit par e-mail. Je ne me rappelle cependant plus des dtails exacts.


Justement, tous les gens ayant particip  cette runion avait t invit  participer.Cette runion tait une runion de "brains storming" est une pratique trs commune chez les entreprises de tech amricaines. Dans la pratique, cela consiste  soumettre des problmes  solutionner aux employ, sans considration pour leur spcialit.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Affaire James Damore : le Conseil amricain des relations de travail donne raison  Google,*
*qui a renvoy l'ancien Googler suite  un mmo jug sexiste  * 

En aot dernier, James Damore, qui travaillait alors pour le compte de Google, a t licenci. La raison ? Un mmo qui a fait lobjet de critiques au sein de lentreprise avant de devenir une affaire publique. Dans cette argumentation de dix pages, lancien employ de Google sefforait dexpliquer les ingalits du genre au sein de la Tech par des  diffrences biologiques . Il sest rig contre lide selon laquelle la diffrence de salaire entre hommes et femmes impliquait forcment du sexisme. En effet, de son point de vue,  les choix et les capacits des hommes et des femmes divergent, en grande partie, en raison de causes biologiques et ces diffrences pourraient expliquer pourquoi les femmes ne sont pas reprsentes de manire gale dans la Tech et [aux postes de responsabilit].  

Si le PDG de Google, Sundar Pichai, avait dfendu le droit des employs  exprimer leur point de vue, il a toutefois estim que certaines parties de lexpos sur les ingalits de genre dans la Tech avaient viol le code de conduite de la socit et franchit les limites en perptrant des strotypes offensants sur le genre sur le lieu de travail.

Bien entendu, le PDG a pris cette dcision aprs une concertation avec dautres cadres suprieurs de lentreprise.  Suggrer  un groupe de nos collgues des traits qui les rendent moins adapts biologiquement  ce travail est offensant et pas correct , avait-il not dans un communiqu. 

Une dcision qui a du Damore. Ce dernier a expliqu que  mon document de dix pages nonait ce que je considrais comme un argument raisonn, bien tudi et de bonne foi, mais comme je l'ai dit, le point de vue que je dfendais est gnralement banni chez Google en raison de la "chambre d'cho idologique" de l'entreprise. Mon licenciement confirme exactement ce point. 

Damore a dcid dattaquer son ancien employ et a dpos une plainte auprs du NLRB en aot 2017 contre Google pour violation des droits de lemploy de s'engager dans une  activit concerte  pour rsoudre les problmes du lieu de travail, puis devant la justice le lundi 8 janvier pour intolrance envers les hommes blancs conservateurs. Rappelons que le NLRB (National Labor Relations Board) est une agence indpendante du gouvernement fdral amricain charge de conduire les lections syndicales et d'enquter sur les pratiques illgales dans le monde du travail.

Selon une lettre rcemment divulgue par le National Labor Relations Board (NLRB) des tats-Unis, Google na pas viol les lois du travail aprs avoir renvoy Damore. La dclaration lgrement expurge est crite par Jayme Sophir, avocat gnral adjoint de la division des conseils du NLRB. Elle date de janvier, mais na t publie que cette semaine, selon Law.com. Sophir conclut que, mme si certaines parties du mmo de Damore taient lgalement protges par des rglements sur le lieu de travail,  les dclarations concernant les diffrences biologiques entre les sexes taient si nuisibles, discriminatoires et perturbatrices qu'elles n'taient pas protges . 


James Damore
Parce que les entreprises ont le devoir de se conformer aux lois sur l'galit de travail et de promouvoir la diversit,  les employeurs doivent tre autoriss  touffer les comportements des employs qui pourraient mener  un lieu de travail hostile plutt que d'attendre quun environnement hostile ait t cr dans le lieu de travail hostile avant d'agir , a estim Sophir.

La socit a  soigneusement adapt  ses messages en congdiant Damore et en s'adressant ensuite aux employs  pour affirmer leur droit de s'engager dans un discours protg tout en interdisant la discrimination ou le harclement . Sophir a galement not que Google a sanctionn l'un des collaborateurs de Damore qui lui a envoy un courriel menaant suite  la publication de son mmo. 

Sophir a recommand au NLRB de rejeter l'affaire. 

La conclusion de l'avocat du conseil des relations du travail est  compatible avec le prcdent du conseil depuis des dcennies, qui considre comme non protg le discours qui cre un environnement hostile susceptible de produire la discorde et la division , a dclar William Gould IV, qui a dirig le NLRB sous la prsidence de Bill Clinton.

 Dans le cadre de protestation contre les conditions de travail, vous pouvez tre profane, agressif et dsagrable, vous pouvez mme tre militant et cela reste toujours protg , a dclar Gould. Cependant, il a prcis que  La diffrence ici est la caractrisation strotype et poussant  la drision d'un genre .

Bloomberg rapporte que Damore a retir sa plainte au NLRB en janvier, et que son avocat lui a conseill de se concentrer sur lautre plainte allguant la discrimination contre les hommes blancs conservateurs chez Google. 

Source : Bloomberg, NLRB

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de la dcision du conseil ?

----------


## Neckara

> Que pensez-vous de la dcision du conseil ?


Honteux, tout bonnement honteux.

Le document en question tait trs nuanc, avec des sources issues du monde acadmique. Faut-il ainsi en conclure que la Science et la Vrit sont "nuisibles", et "doivent tre touffes" ?

Au passage, ont-ils rellement lu le mmo avant d'crire leurs dclarations ? C'est  s'en poser la question au vu de leurs affirmations. C'est tout de mme incroyable ! Rien, je dis bien, rien, dans ce mmo tait "hostile", "discriminatoires", etc. On se marche sur la tte !

D'ailleurs, le mmo en question fait cho  des formations qu'ils ont d suivre, ainsi qu' la politique de Google (notamment pour les recrutements, primes, et promotions), ceci est donc directement li  leurs conditions de travail contrairement  ce que cette lettre veut nous faire croire.


Moi, je veux connatre les orientations politiques de ces deux gus. Est-ce qu'ils ne feraient pas parti,  tout hasard, de certaines mouvances "SJW" amricaines ? Non, parce que moi je ne comprends pas comment des personnes  de tels postes de responsabilit, et trs certainement trs comptents, peuvent nous balancer de pareilles btises.

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

Sans avoir en main la totalit du dossier, je ne me juge pas comptent pour en dire beaucoup et me contenter de "constater".

----------


## joublie

Y a-t-il une orientation politique du NLRB ? C'est la question qui vient tout de suite en tte. Selon wikipedia cette institution est indpendante du pouvoir politique, nanmoins tous ses membres sont dsigns par le prsident des Etats-Unis, avec l'accord du Snat. A partir de l et sans prendre parti sur le fameux mmo du salari de Google, j'ai quand mme quelques doutes, donc je prfre les jugements rendus par le " vrai " pouvoir judiciaire. Disons que c'est une prcaution.

Dirons-nous qu'en France le Conseil constitutionnel - dont on dit trop souvent qu'il est constitu de _sages_ (le ridicule ne tue pas) - est *neutre politiquement* ? Ce serait grotesque ! Voyez, par exemple, les dpassements du plafond des campagnes de Chirac et Balladur en 1995 dj (plus ce pauvre Cheminade qui lui en a pris plein la tte, parce que c'tait un petit candidat).

----------


## marsupial

J'ai pris la thread en cours de route et je suis remont assez loin. Mais de ce qui transparat des commentaires se rsume  un licenciement pour dlit d'opinion et que cela suppure encore. Peut-tre aurait-il du garder cela par devers lui car cela a pourri l'ambiance chez Google et le management a du svir. Ou rester au stade de la parole sans en faire un mmo de 10 pages ou faire une action de groupe. Toujours est-il que les RH doivent avoir fort  faire aprs cela.

Maintenant, chacun sa vision et son opinion. La mienne tient dans une phrase d'une chanson de Goldman "Je te donne toutes mes diffrences qui sont autant de chances" prnant la tolrance. Un individu se construit dans une alchimie unique, propre  chacun, mlange d'ducation, d'exprience(s), vie prive, vie publique, rencontres, culture, ambition, hobby, etc... qui faonne sa personnalit. La somme de ses interactions donne un tout volutif. Mais pour pouvoir accepter les diffrences, il faut d'ores et dj s'accepter soi-mme, tre conscient de ce qu'on est pour tre libre d'avoir un seuil de tolrance lev face  la diversit.

Bref, tre open.

----------


## Neckara

> Peut-tre aurait-il du garder cela par devers lui car cela a pourri l'ambiance chez Google et le management a du svir.


Pour rappel (et d'aprs la plainte, et les lments qui y sont contenus), le management incitait, protgeait, et rcompensait, les insultes et harclements envers les employs qui ne rentraient pas dans la bonne case. Tout en incitant les employs  s'exprimer sans limites
Cela va en effet assez loin, et la lecture de la plainte est trs instructive.

D'ailleurs, le mmo a t envoy  des instances managriales mais aucune rponse n'a t reue, comme pour d'autres demandes formules par des employs faisant part de leurs inquitudes vis--vis de certains sujets.


C'est comme si on avait une entreprise de nazi, qu'une personne crivait un mmo pour remettre en cause leur idologie, qu'elle se fasse vire, puis qu'on justifie son licenciement par le fait qu'elle ai "pourri l'ambiance".  ::cfou:: .



Ici le seul problme de diffrence, de diversit, et de tolrance, c'est bien la diversit d'opinion, et la tolrance de celle des autres. Choses qui n'intressent que peu certains de nos voisins amricains

----------


## marsupial

Je comprends bien que la tension doit tre extrme dans ces conditions lorsque le jugement porte sur l'opinion d'une personne. Ou un dsaccord pour divergence. Des inglorious basterds ?

----------


## Neckara

> Je comprends bien que la tension doit tre extrme dans ces conditions lorsque le jugement porte sur l'opinion d'une personne. Ou un dsaccord pour divergence.


Pour ce qui concerne le mmo, je ne pense pas qu'il faille le rduire que  une "opinion", les affirmations tant appuyes par des sources acadmiques.

De plus, ce qui a le plus gn, n'est pas tant l'opinion (i.e. la mthode de Google n'est pas la bonne), que la vrit scientifique (peut-tre avec quelques erreurs) contenue dans ce mmo, affirmant qu'il existe des diffrences statistiques entre hommes et femmes.


Le problme est que les sphres SJW amricaines voient la moindre diffrence comme une ingalit injuste (ce qui est stupide en soit).
Un exemple trivial est la testostrone, on est tous d'accord pour dire que les hommes ont en moyenne plus de testostrones que les femmes, non ? Or, cette hormone a un certain rle dans le dveloppement du corps et de la psych de l'humain (un exemple trivial est le dveloppement de notre service 3-pices).
Rien qu'en affirmant cela, je suis dsormais Hitler en personne aux yeux de certains imbciles, alors qu'en l'instant, je n'ai rien dit qui ne soit choquant. Ce n'est ni un avis, ni une opinion, c'est juste la ralit de ce monde.

De mme qu'avec des courbes en cloches, une lgre variation de moyenne, ou de variance, conduit  de grandes diffrences aux extrmes. Qu'il existe des effets de seuils, et que la population n'est pas forcment gale au dpart. Ce n'est ni un avis, ni une opinion, juste des maths. 

De plus, ils prnent gnralement une galit de rsultat (ce qui n'a d'galitaire que de nom), plutt qu'une galit d'opportunit. Ce qui aboutie  des discriminations ingalitaires au prtexte de "corriger" une "ingalit", sans mme connatre les causes de cette ingalit.
Par exemple, si je prends deux personnes, A et B. A gagne 10 000 par mois, et B gagne 12 000 par mois, il y a donc une ingalit de rsultat en dfaveur de A. Or, en ralit A travaille 35h et B travaille 45h, donc A gagne 65,57 de l'heure, et B gagne 61,20 de l'heure cette ingalit de salaire horaire est ainsi en dfaveur de B. Et tu as ainsi plein d'autres paramtres qui entrent ainsi en jeu, dont il est difficile de faire une liste exhaustive.
Or, on va considrer que ce qui "reste", aprs avoir corrig les chiffres statistiques avec une liste non-exhaustive de paramtres, est automatiquement d  un sexisme injuste. Mais, c'est compltement faux, ce qui reste est une diffrence non-explique par le modle utilis, c'est tout. C'est tout au mieux, un maximum, de ce qui pourrait tre d  du sexisme (en l'tat des connaissances actuelles).
Idem, ce n'est ni un avis, ni une opinion, juste des principes statistiques.

Il y a aussi souvent des problmes de confusions.
Par exemple, dans le cadre d'une ingalit de salaire, e.g. parler de la socit qui "incite" les femmes  prendre des temps partiels. Le problme ne se situe pas ainsi dans l'galit de rmunration du travail (i.e. le salaire), mais dans la rpartition des temps partiels. Aprs, en quoi le temps partiel serait par nature "mauvais" ?
Plus que la rpartition des temps partiels, le problme est en fait de se retrouver plus ou moins forc ou contraint, d'avoir un temps partiels, ainsi que dans l'accs aux temps partiels. En effet, ce n'est pas parce que la rpartition est diffrente, que cette diffrence ne pourrait s'expliquer, tout du moins partiellement, par un choix, ou une diffrence d'intrt sauf que l, le dbat devient compliqu avec la notion de libre arbitre, ainsi que l'influence de la socit sur nos choix. Aprs,  s'interroger aussi sur qui a le droit de dicter ce que devrait tre nos choix.
Idem, ce n'est ni un avis, ni une opinion.


Et bien voil ce que Damore voulait expliquer. Sauf qu'il y a toujours des imbciles pour surinterprter, partant du principe qu'on est forcment mchant et sexiste, et donc qu'il faut "lire entre les lignes" pour comprendre le vritable sens de nos paroles. Et ce alors mme que Damore a fait plusieurs paragraphes pour bien expliquer ses intentions, nuancer ses propos, etc.
Juste un exemple, je viens de dire que "Ce n'est pas parce que la rpartition est diffrente, que cette  diffrence ne pourrait s'expliquer, tout du moins partiellement, par un  choix, ou une diffrence d'intrt", cela se dforme dans leur cerveau malade par "Le sexisme est un mythe, les diffrences sont juste dues  leur propre choix, il n'existe pas de contraintes/incitations  prendre des temps partiels pour les femmes". De mme que mon exemple sur la testostrone, se transformerait par "les femmes sont infrieures  l'homme car elles ont moins de testostrone".  ::cfou:: .





> Des inglorious basterds ?


?

----------


## marsupial

Je faisais rfrence au film de Tarantino pour dcrire l'ambiance chez Google pour les hommes blancs conservateurs.

edit : il est clairement sexiste/discriminatoire dans son memo  la page 4, il enferme la femme dans un rle confin  l'esthtisme dpourvue d'ide, au social, etc alors que l'homme serait plus tourn vers le technique. Je pense qu'il s'agit de la page qui a suscit la polmique. Et page 5 il se dfend de sexisme en soutenant qu'il s'agit d'une question de genre. Ensuite, il s'en prend  la direction de Google et  sa gestion des ressources humaines. Tu m'tonnes que son mmo l'ai fait virer  ::mrgreen:: 

Anecdote : la personne qui a compris le plus vite ce que j'attendais est une femme et je dois dire qu'elle excelle dans son job de dveloppeuse.

Ensuite pour l'anxit et les diffrences de caractre, l je suis en accord avec lui. Elles rflchissent et envisagent toute la palette possible des ventualits. L'homme passe par le mme stade  l'adolescence et seulement  l'adolescence. (postulat sur un constat recoup lors de mon adolescence).

Pour ce qui est des recommandations, je pense qu'elles partent d'un bon sentiment mais Google doit avoir des personnes plus qualifies pour accomplir le job.

Maintenant je lui souhaite bon courage pour son procs. Il faut que je lise sa plainte aussi  l'occasion.

----------


## Neckara

> Je faisais rfrence au film de Tarantino pour dcrire l'ambiance chez Google pour les hommes blancs conservateurs.


Pardonne moi de ma profonde inculture, mais serait-il possible d'expliciter ce que tu entends par l ?

----------


## marsupial

Vu ce que tu dcris de l'ambiance chez Google, cela me faisait penser au scnario du film que je n'ai pas encore vu en entier mais o un commando est charg de ramener 100 scalps de nazis par personne.  ::mouarf:: 

Ici, remplacer nazis par ceux qui ne rentrent pas dans la bonne case.

----------


## Madmac

> edit : il est clairement sexiste/discriminatoire dans son memo  la page 4, il enferme la femme dans un rle confin  l'esthtisme dpourvue d'ide, .


Tu connais beaucoup d'hommes qui aime faire la tourne des centres commerciaux ?  l'exception des gays, pour la plupart l'achat de vtement est une corve. Gnralement, les magasin d'lectronique les intressent beaucoup plus.




> au social, etc alors que l'homme serait plus tourn vers le technique.


Une question: Est-ce que les hommes sont aussi prsent sur les rseaux sociaux que les femmes ? Encore l, il y a une trs grosse diffrence.  l'exception de 4chan, la prsence de femmes sont trs largement dominante,

An infographic from marketing firm Digital Flash NY shows women actively using the big three social media networks more than their male counterparts: women make up 64 percent of Facebook users, 58 percent of Twitter users and a whopping 82 percent of Pinterest users.Jul 9, 2012




> Je pense qu'il s'agit de la page qui a suscit la polmique. Et page 5 il se dfend de sexisme en soutenant qu'il s'agit d'une question de genre. Ensuite, il s'en prend  la direction de Google et  sa gestion des ressources humaines. Tu m'tonnes que son mmo l'ai fait virer


Il n'y a rien de sexiste dans son commentaire. Sur notre plante, ils y a plus de femmes qui suivent des cours pour devenir infirmire que pour devenir lectricien. Pourtant le salaire d'lectricien est meilleur. Il n'y a que sur la plante Utopia qu'il n'existe aucune diffrence dans les choix de carrire entre hommes et femmes.

----------


## Neckara

> il enferme la femme dans un rle confin  l'esthtisme dpourvue d'ide, au social, etc alors que l'homme serait plus tourn vers le technique.


Ce n'est pourtant pas ce qu'il a crit.

Il a bien dit que ce sont des statistiques, des moyennes, et il a pourtant bien expliqu le fonctionnement de ces statistiques, et entre autre, que cela ne permet pas d'en dduire la moindre chose quant  un individu pris  part.

Il n'a absolument pas dit qu'elles taient dpourvues, d'ides, mais qu'elle prfraient, en moyenne, des activits plus tournes vers les sentiments et l'esthtique. Ce qui ne dit rien quant  leurs comptences, ni mme ne les enferme dans des rles.





> Et page 5 il se dfend de sexisme en soutenant qu'il s'agit d'une question de genre


Peux-tu citer le passage et expliciter ce que tu trouves problmatique ?





> Ensuite, il s'en prend  la direction de Google et  sa gestion des ressources humaines. Tu m'tonnes que son mmo l'ai fait virer


Tu penses qu'il est lgitime de virer une personne pour cela ? Srieusement ?

D'autant plus considr justement du comportement de la direction de Google et  sa gestion des ressources humaines qui est ambigu et illgale. Qui invite et incite  la discussion, mais tape sur ceux qui n'ont pas le bon discours, et surtout ignore les craintes de leurs employs, justement quant  ces question de discriminations base sur leur orientation politique.




> Anecdote : la personne qui a compris le plus vite ce que j'attendais est une femme et je dois dire qu'elle excelle dans son job de dveloppeuse.


Une anecdote ne vaut pas grand chose, et je ne vois pas non plus quel point tu essayes de faire ici.





> Pour ce qui est des recommandations, je pense qu'elles partent d'un bon sentiment mais Google doit avoir des personnes plus qualifies pour accomplir le job.


Je prsumes que tu veux dire plus qualifie pour rgler les questions d'ingalits ?

Ces types de personnes sont bien trop souvent des idologues dangereux, qui au prtexte de lutter pour la "diversit", se gnent pas pour profrer des paroles racistes et sexistes, mais comme c'est eux les "gentils", a passe crme. Ben oui, comme ils sont pour l'galit, si t'es pas d'accord avec leurs mthodes, c'est bien que tu es contre l'galit ! "Diversit" qui n'a que faire de la diversit d'opinion et qui ne juge les individus que sur la base de leur race, sexe, et orientation sexuel. "Diversit" qui signifie tout simplement avoir le moins d'hommes blanc cis. Oui, parce qu'ils aiment en plus bien rinventer la dfinition des mots.

HS, c'est comme quand on doit avoir "au moins la parit", donc au moins 50% de femmes, mais 100% de femmes, a marche aussi Je ne suis donc pas sr qu'ils aient bien compris le concept de "parit".
Ou le genre, qui n'a carrment plus de dfinition, c'est ce que tu veux.
Ou alors le "racisme", qui se doit d'tre "institutionnel", sinon c'est pas du "vrai" racisme. Et comme les blancs sont majoritaires, et ben si t'es pas blanc, tu peux pas tre raciste Le raisonnement n'a aucun sens, mais passons.

Va lire la plainte pour voir comment ces personnes "plus qualifies" rglent les problmes d'ingalits. 




> Il faut que je lise sa plainte aussi  l'occasion.


Trs instructif, je t'en recommande trs chaudement la lecture.

----------


## marsupial

S'appuyer sur une/des statistique/s pour tablir des prdispositions me parat insuffisant comme raisonnement scientifique et en dduire que le genre en est la cause. La socit/environnement y est pour beaucoup aussi. Je m'arrterai l dans le dbat en donnant un fait scientifique :

- 40% de notre caractre arrivent  la naissance
- 40% de notre caractre se construit lors de la petite enfance ( jusqu' 6-7 ans )
- 20% de notre caractre se construit lors de l'adolescence

Je vous laisse mditer sur les 60% constitus par l'environnement pour chaque genre. Y compris les LGBT.

----------


## Neckara

> S'appuyer sur une/des statistique/s pour tablir des prdispositions me parat insuffisant comme raisonnement scientifique et en dduire que le genre en est la cause. La socit/environnement y est pour beaucoup aussi.


Il ne parle pas de prdispositions, ni ne dit que toutes les diffrences observes sont d'origines biologiques.





> Je m'arrterai l dans le dbat en donnant un fait scientifique :
> 
> - 40% de notre caractre arrivent  la naissance
> - 40% de notre caractre se construit lors de la petite enfance ( jusqu' 6-7 ans )
> - 20% de notre caractre se construit lors de l'adolescence


Il faudrait dj dfinir ce que tu appelles "caractre", ainsi que la manire dont tu "dcoupes" le caractre. Est-ce qu'on parle de prdispositions ou dterminisme sur certains aspects du caractre, etc. ?

De plus, je veux bien voir l'article scientifique qui ferait une telle affirmation. Je ne sais pas si tu te rends compte de la difficult scientifique de prouver une telle affirmation. C'est plus un rsum pour donner l'intuition d'une ralit scientifique, plus qu'un fait scientifique en lui-mme.





> Je vous laisse mditer sur les 60% constitus par l'environnement pour chaque genre.


Ce n'est pas ce que tu as affirm, tu as dit que 60% de notre caractre se construit lors de la petite enfance et de l'adolescence. Cela ne veut pas dire que ces 60% sont ncessairement dus  l'environnement. D'ailleurs il faudrait savoir de quel environnement tu parles, l'environnement socital ? L'environnement familial ? L'environnement au sens biologique ?

De mme, pour les 40% "arrivant"  la naissance, il ne faut pas oublier l'environnement intra-utrine lors de la priode de gestation. Que ce soit le systme immunitaire de la mre, son alimentation, etc.


Sachant, qu'au final, mme ces 40% peuvent avoir une trs grande influence, surtout en prsence d'effets de seuils ou de rtro-actions/amplifications. 40%, c'est dj norme.



Il ne faut pas aussi confondre, e.g. pour les homosexuels, l'attirance et le comportement sexuel. L'attirance serait pour le moment, d'aprs l'tat de l'art, plutt dtermin par des causes biologiques, dont l'environnement intra-utrine, quand le comportement serait plus d'origine sociale.

----------


## koyosama

J'ai l'impression que tout le monde croit encore aux myth que travailler dur pour russir. J'ai l'impression de voir un combat lite vs discrimination.
J'entends la fameuse barrire psychologique, mais cette barrire difficile si tu la fusionne avec la notion de temps donc tu prends la meilleurs des options avec le peu de jugement et d'informations que tu as.

Quand toutes tes annes tu as t victime de discimination, tu essaies de comprendre et de survivre, sur ces messages je viens de comprendre que ce n'est mme pas la peine d'aller plus loin.
On est encore loin du meilleur des mondes.

Voil ce que je comprends:
La discrimination n'existe pasHomme femme sont galit, juste une barrire psychologiqueLe monde marche trs bien

Mouais ...

Google ce n'est plus qu'un simple entreprise IT, c'est plus que a. Si elle va contrler la moiti du monde, bien sr qu'elle va devoir imposer une modle qui ressemble au monde.
La frnsie du nerd dans le garage, c'est termin. Une entreprise a jamais t une dmocratie surtout avec une taille pareil.

----------


## Neckara

> J'ai l'impression que tout le monde croit encore aux myth que travailler dur pour russir.


Il faudrait nous citer le(s) message(s) en question, car je ne vois pas de quoi tu parles ici.




> J'ai l'impression de voir un combat lite vs discrimination.


C'est  dire ?




> J'entends la fameuse barrire psychologique, mais cette barrire difficile si tu la fusionne avec la notion de temps donc tu prends la meilleurs des options avec le peu de jugement et d'informations que tu as.


Quelle barrire psychologique ?
Qu'entends-tu par "si tu la fusionne avec la notion de temps" ?
O veux-tu en venir par "tu prends la meilleurs des options avec le peu de jugement et d'informations que tu as".




> Quand toutes tes annes tu as t victime de discimination, tu essaies de comprendre et de survivre


?




> , sur ces messages


Quels messages ?
Quelles parties de ces messages te drangent ?




> je viens de comprendre que ce n'est mme pas la peine d'aller plus loin.
> On est encore loin du meilleur des mondes.


Merci pour ton intervention, personnellement, je n'ai rien compris  ton message.
Donc si en plus tu "comprends que ce n'est mme pas la peine d'aller plus loin", c'est bien gentil, mais on va pas aller bien loin comme a.




> Voil ce que je comprends:
> La discrimination n'existe pasHomme femme sont galit, juste une barrire psychologiqueLe monde marche trs bien


Il faudrait nous citer le(s) message(s) en question, car je ne vois pas de quoi tu parles ici.





> Mouais ...


Mouais ...




> Google ce n'est plus qu'un simple entreprise IT, c'est plus que a. Si elle va contrler la moiti du monde, bien sr qu'elle va devoir imposer une modle qui ressemble au monde.


C'est quoi un "modle qui ressemble au monde" ?
Pourquoi "elle va contrler la moiti du monde" ? Est-ce d'ailleurs lgitime ?




> Une entreprise a jamais t une dmocratie surtout avec une taille pareil.


O est-il question d'une dmocratie ?

----------


## Madmac

> S'appuyer sur une/des statistique/s pour tablir des prdispositions me parat insuffisant comme raisonnement scientifique et en dduire que le genre en est la cause. La socit/environnement y est pour beaucoup aussi. Je m'arrterai l dans le dbat en donnant un fait scientifique :
> 
> - 40% de notre caractre arrivent  la naissance
> - 40% de notre caractre se construit lors de la petite enfance ( jusqu' 6-7 ans )
> - 20% de notre caractre se construit lors de l'adolescence
> 
> Je vous laisse mditer sur les 60% constitus par l'environnement pour chaque genre. Y compris les LGBT.


C'est intressant que tu invoque "l'argument scientique" parce qu'il avait de nombreuses tudes qui confirmaient la valeur de son rapport.
Maintenant Google tente de monte une dfense en invoquant le "sexiste de la science"   ::ptdr::

----------


## Neckara

Ce qui fait aussi peur, c'est de retrouver ce type d'idologues compltement malade, dans les universits littraires en France,  bourrer le crne de leurs tudiants. tudiants qu'on retrouve ensuite comme professeurs, RH, et autre

L, on est en train de pousser des formations pour la "diversit" dans tout le suprieur. Autant dire que ce n'est pas trs rassurant, e.g. un intitul d'une formation :
"DFAIRE LE GENRE DANS NOS PRATIQUES DENSEIGNEMENT ET DE RECHERCHE"


Trs srieusement, j'en ai vu parmi des futurs chercheurs, et professeurs du suprieur, tre prt  dcider arbitrairement (et illgalement) de la russite ou de l'chec d'un lve, sur la seule base de leur bons sentiments. Qui sont ensuite choqu, et te regardent comme si tu tais un pauvre type sans cur, quand tu leur dis que cela ne fonctionne pas ainsi !

----------


## Grogro

> Le document en question tait trs nuanc, avec des sources issues du monde acadmique. Faut-il ainsi en conclure que la Science et la Vrit sont "nuisibles", et "doivent tre touffes" ?


Quelles sources et quelles tudes scientifiques ? Avec quelle mthodologie ? Pour quelles soi-disant inaptitudes "biologiques" qui condamneraient les femmes dans l'IT quand 70 annes d'empirisme disent le contraire ?

Il nuit  la rputation de son entreprise, il se fait dgager. C'est aussi simple que a. Je rappelle qu'il s'agit des USA o le droit du travail n'existe tout simplement pas. Ce licenciement, lgitime aux USA, ne le serait pas en France. 




> Ce qui fait aussi peur, c'est de retrouver ce type d'idologues compltement malade, dans les universits littraires en France,  bourrer le crne de leurs tudiants. tudiants qu'on retrouve ensuite comme professeurs, RH, et autre


Les universits littraires sont des nids de gauchistes depuis 60 ans en France, rien de neuf  cela. Ce qui est neuf, c'est que le gauchisme a chang et n'a plus rien  voir avec le marxisme  papa. Plus de doctrine conomique, plus de programme social, du socital  100% par imitation des libraux amricains. Les fameuses "studies" incontournables outre-Atlantique, pour qui tout est construction sociale jusqu'aux rsultats scientifiques les plus solides, trs dcries en France mais inattaquables aux USA et au Canada, trs inspires de ce qu'on appelle la "french theory" (Deleuze, Foucault, Derida, Lacan, Bourdieu). Je ne sais mme pas pourquoi on appelle cela la "gauche" puisque c'est une idologie librale par nature.

----------


## Neckara

> Quelles sources et quelles tudes scientifiques ?


Celles cites dans son mmo.




> Pour quelles soi-disant inaptitudes "biologiques" ?


Cela tombe bien, car justement, il ne parle absolument pas "d'inaptitudes biologique".

C'est quand mme dingue qu'en ayant pris autant de prcaution, il y a encore des personnes pour dformer ses propos.




> Il nuit  la rputation de son entreprise, il se fait dgager.


Ce qu'il n'a pas fait, vu que ce n'est pas lui qui a diffus le mmo  l'extrieur.

----------


## arond

> Cela tombe bien, car justement, il ne parle absolument pas "d'inaptitudes biologique".
> C'est quand mme dingue qu'en ayant pris autant de prcaution, il y a encore des personnes pour dformer ses propos.


Nan mais laisses les gens ne sont pas capable de lire un document de 10 pages avant d'exprimer leur avis mme sur un forum de "profesionnel"  ::?:

----------


## micka132

> il enferme la femme dans un rle confin  l'esthtisme dpourvue d'ide, au social, etc alors que l'homme serait plus tourn vers le technique.


Quelque soit les raisons de ses dires, celui qui entretien le sexisme c'est toi par le choix de tes mots. Pourquoi il enferme la femme, et pas l'homme? Inconsciemment c'est comme si tu te sentais obliger de dfendre la femme. Pourquoi?

----------


## Grogro

> Celles cites dans son mmo.


Et donc personne n'est fichu de citer une seule tude allant dans son sens. Ca tombe bien, voici son mmo soi-disant "scientifique" et "sourc" : https://web.archive.org/web/20170809...ho-Chamber.pdf

Les rares sources, qui ont une valeur statistique faible par ailleurs comme toutes les sciences molles, n'tayent pas ses affirmations les plus polmiques. Et aucune de ses propositions politiques. C'est un tract politique pas inintressant qui aurait sa place dans un The Atlantic conservateur, ce qui n'existe pas - les conservateurs amricains tant incapables de produire un mdia conservateur volu, articul et duqu (comme le FigaroVox en France par exemple). Un tract politique qui est totalement dplac dans une entreprise priv particulirement sensible  son image publique, surtout au poste qui tait le sien. Mais qui serait lgitime sur Medium pour ouvrir un vaste dbat pluraliste. Ca tombe bien, les conservateurs sont les bienvenus sur Medium.

Si tu as un dsaccord politique avec ton entreprise, tu vas voir si l'herbe est plus verte ailleurs, c'est aussi simple que a. Il a jou, il a perdu, il a lgitimement le droit de porter l'affaire devant les tribunaux. Google avait tout aussi lgitimement le droit de le virer selon le droit tats-unien. En France, ce serait un licenciement abusif, pas aux USA.

_That's all folks_.

----------


## Bubu017

"une entreprise priv particulirement sensible  son image publique"

Il faut le rpter combien de fois ? ce n'est pas lui qui l'a envoy  l'extrieur de la boite. a devait rester en interne.

----------


## Saverok

> Si tu as un dsaccord politique avec ton entreprise, tu vas voir si l'herbe est plus verte ailleurs, c'est aussi simple que a. Il a jou, il a perdu, il a lgitimement le droit de porter l'affaire devant les tribunaux. Google avait tout aussi lgitimement le droit de le virer selon le droit tats-unien. En France, ce serait un licenciement abusif, pas aux USA.


Si je te comprends bien, pour toi, il est impossible de dbattre dans une entreprise ?
D'autant plus lorsqu'elle est amricaine ?
Avant de dmissionner, tu peux quand mme tenter de changer les choses en interne, non ?

Y compris aux Etats Unis, il n'est pas permis de licencier sur un coup de tte, surtout lorsqu'un employ expose une opinion.
Si James Damore attaque en juste Google, c'est bien qu'il a une base lgale sur lequel le faire, non ?

Note : Je trouve ta conception de l'entreprise un peu despotique.  ::?:

----------


## Neckara

> Et donc personne n'est fichu de citer une seule tude allant dans son sens.


Qui a dit que nous n'en tions pas capable ?

Et quel intrt de citer des articles scientifiques quand le document en question n'est pas lu, et que le dbat se centre plus sur l'aspect "offensif" que sur l'aspect scientifique ?

Sans avoir besoin de citer d'articles, j'ai par ailleurs crit quelques paragraphes pour prciser certains points. Si tu veux d'autres rfrences, je peux t'en retrouver.




> Les rares sources


Je comptes ~27 sources, dont 4 de Wikipdia, et 8 articles scientifiques. Sachant que parmi les 15 autres sources, certaines incluent aussi d'autres liens.

Donc non, dire "rares sources" pour un document de 10 pages, est ici malhonnte.




> qui ont une valeur statistique faible par ailleurs comme toutes les sciences molles


Tu vas nous faire croire que tu as lu toutes les sources en dtails pour en connatre les tailles d'chantillons utiliss ?




> n'tayent pas ses affirmations les plus polmiques. Et aucune de ses propositions politiques.


On essaye de lui faire dire ce qu'il ne dit pas, donc pour ses "affirmations les plus polmiques", il faudrait que tu nous cites une affirmation, et nous dise en quoi elle serait polmique, ainsi que la raison pour laquelle la source cite ne permet pas d'tayer l'affirmation en question.

Mais l, tu entreras dans une discussion pose, scientifique, et constructive, bien loin des hommes de pailles et accusations de sexisme.




> Un tract politique qui est totalement dplac dans une entreprise priv particulirement sensible  son image publique, surtout au poste qui tait le sien.


Encore une fois, c'est Google qui incite ses employs  parler de tels sujets. C'est Google qui organise des "runions" sur la diversit, c'est Google qui s'engage dans des pratiques illgales et discriminatoires.




> Si tu as un dsaccord politique avec ton entreprise, tu vas voir si l'herbe est plus verte ailleurs, c'est aussi simple que a.


Heu... non.

Virer une personne pour son orientation politique est purement et simplement une discrimination.
De plus, on parle ici d'un sujet qui impact directement les conditions de travail des employs, notamment pour les embauches et promotions.




> Google avait tout aussi lgitimement le droit de le virer selon le droit tats-unien.


Pour quelle faute ?

----------


## koyosama

@Neckara Sur le coup je savais si je devais te rpondre. Maintenant, j'essaie d'tre moins fier et svoir perdre. En plus, j'ai vu comment tu t'enflammais, je me suis dit je vais attendre.
Je suis actuellement en Amrique du Nord et on rabche dans beaucoup de rgion et mme au fin fond de la campagne les droits fondamental qu'ils ont. Je ne sais pas pour l'Amerique s'ils ont les mme rgle prs.

Depuis toujours, les Etats Units peuvent port plainte pour tout et m'importe quoi sur une base de faille juridique. Il faut diffrencier ethic et juridique.
Quand je dis les messages, c'est les messages  travers, le net,  travers les diffrents fil de dicussion. Cette bataille n'est pas que celle de Google et James Damoore mais aussi pour toute entreprise et tout autre combat que tu vois dans les news cachs dans une section que tu ne regardes peut-etre jamais. T'es pas le premier  t'enflammer dessus.

La discrimination je peux tre, je peux en parler car je suis sur le front et en plus je cottoie aussi les gens qui en sont victimes.
La barrire, j'ai pas de te le dmontrer, elle existe partout. Tu comptes le nombre de pays avec une politique stable avec le nombre de total de pays dans le monde. J'ai pas besoin d'aller plus loin, en plus il diminue beaucoup au fil des annes.
Notre modle de socit commence  s'ssoufler, pas moins quelque jours il y avait une fussilade au states encore. 

Comment des gens qui ne connaissent pas la pure dificult de Juste survivre comprendre et des donnes raisons scientifques au phnomne de socit. Mme en Angleterre, les gens ont eu comme argument qu'ils avaient marre des experts car la ralit du quotidien. Je me rappelle d'uns discussion avec un ami  moi qui parlait firement d'un de ses lves qui faisaient 4 jobs (j'avais la bouche ouverte a ce moment l). Qu'est-ce que cela  voir, mme si James a raison il a fait deux fautes :
Il a ouvert sa geule  un moment o les gens ont besoin de cette solidarit. On me reprochait souvent du politiquement correct, je dis de mme avec lui. On appelle cela aussi la dignit humaine.Il a enflamm une lieu de travail dans un environnement qui prne depuis des annnes des conditions pour le meilleur modle de travail

Quand j'ai cit les trois lignes, c'tait du sarcasme. L'effet de groupe est plus puissant que tu le crois. Regarde un peu l'Islande et comment les femmes se comportent l bas. La femme est n'est pas destin  quelque chose, c'est la socit qui veut a. Aprs ils peuvent arriver au mme rsultat. Mais jusqu' maintenant personne n'as mis a en place. Y'avait un temps et un moment pour faire un dbat, il a l'as mi en plein moment ou le monde combat pour le fminisme ou le combat de la femme. Regarde juste ce qui se passe  Hollywood.

Aprs je ne commenterais plus, mais on est loin du tout parfait. Ce n'est pas le temps du dbat et on est encore trs loin. Beaucoup de socit de crer ces conditions et d'autres socits reviennent  l'ge de Pierre. Tu sais ou je suis actuellement on discrimine les anglais parce qu'il parle pas franais alors que c'est sens tre un pays bilingue.

----------


## Neckara

> La discrimination je peux tre, je peux en parler car je suis sur le front et en plus je cottoie aussi les gens qui en sont victimes.
> La barrire, j'ai pas de te le dmontrer, elle existe partout.


Il n'a jamais t question de dire qu'il n'existe pas de discriminations.

Mais ce n'est pas une raison pour promouvoir n'importe quoi au prtexte de lutter contre ces discriminations, ni mme que la moindre diffrence constate est ncessairement due  une discrimination.




> Il a ouvert sa geule  un moment o les gens ont besoin de cette solidarit.


Ouvrir sa gueule tant incit par Google, cette faute ne peut en aucun cas lui tre impute.




> On appelle cela aussi la dignit humaine.


Non.




> Il a enflamm une lieu de travail


Et c'est de sa faute, ou de la faute des imbciles qui se sont enflamms pour rien ?
"He totally asked for it" ?




> dans un environnement qui prne depuis des annnes des conditions pour le meilleur modle de travail


La fin ne justifie pas les moyens. De mme, ce n'est pas parce que je prtends tre "gentil" que cela m'autorise  faire n'importe quoi sans qu'on puisse me critiquer.

D'autant plus quand on fini par aboutir  l'exact oppos de l'objectif vis...





> Y'avait un temps et un moment pour faire un dbat


Justement, non.




> Ce n'est pas le temps du dbat et on est encore trs loin.


Donc il faut que nous fermions notre gueule, et vous laisser faire n'importe quoi ?

----------


## micka132

> Tu sais ou je suis actuellement on discrimine les anglais parce qu'il parle pas franais alors que c'est sens tre un pays bilingue.


J'espre que tu ne parles pas du Quebec, parcequ'au Quebec la langue officielle c'est le Francais  ::): .
A ma connaissance seul le Nouveau-Brunswick est bilingue, et de toute facon ca concerne l'administration, tu ne peux pas forcer les gens  parler une langue qu'ils ne connaissent pas.
Essaye de trouver un travail en Alberta en ne parlant que Francais, je pense que tu relativiseras ta notion de la discrimination  ::roll:: .

----------


## Saverok

> Tu sais ou je suis actuellement on discrimine les anglais parce qu'il parle pas franais alors que c'est sens tre un pays bilingue.


En quoi le fait de ne pas parler une langue est de la discrimination ?
Pour moi, il s'agit d'une comptence.
Si un poste exige d'tre bilingue anglais/franais et que le candidat n'est pas retenu car il ne parle que l'une des 2 langues exiges, ce n'est en aucun cas de la discrimination. C'est juste logique car le candidat ne convient pas au poste.

C'est un peu comme si on hurlait  la discrimination si je n'embauchais pas mon plombier dans mon quipe sous prtexte qu'il ne sait pas programmer  ::aie:: 

Autrefois, mon niveau en anglais tait excrable et cela m'a ferm des portes et c'tait normal vu que les postes ncessitaient de parler anglais.
J'ai pris des cours et je me suis investi pour atteindre un niveau acceptable en anglais et j'ai pu accder  ces postes.
Y a que moi qui trouve a normal ?

----------


## arond

> Y a que moi qui trouve a normal ?


nan il n'y a pas que vous  :;):  (Comment sa je n'ai pas compris que c'tait une question rthorique c'est totalement faux  ::P:  )

----------


## koyosama

> Autrefois, mon niveau en anglais tait excrable et cela m'a ferm des portes et c'tait normal vu que les postes ncessitaient de parler anglais.
> J'ai pris des cours et je me suis investi pour atteindre un niveau acceptable en anglais et j'ai pu accder  ces postes.
> Y a que moi qui trouve a normal ?


Si je me rfre au norme Nord Amricaine non. J'ai visit le quebec o les gens changeaient de mtier trs souvent. J'entends trs souvent il a 4 quatre vies. Aprs ils ont un niveau de franais mais il est aussi bon que le niveau d'anglais des franais. C'est  dire qu'ils ont appris au dbut et l'ont perdu.

Je peux comprendre qu'une langue est important, il n'y a pas de problme. Mais tu vas pas dlinguer un gars passivement parce qu'il essaie. C'est choquant sur le coup. Aprs les gens ne voient pas forcment quand ils sont mesquins naturellement. Pour te donner une ide, va parler  des ados et donne une leon de morale, l'ado aura compris ...

----------


## fredinkan

> [...]


Dsol, mais comme dit plus haut, le niveau d'une langue (en gnral avec 4 niveaux : scolaire, moyen, bon, bilingue) est une comptence.

Si tu "essaie", c'est que tu as un niveau scolaire ou moyen. Pour certains postes, et quand il faut dtailler des propos, faire de la communication, etc. il est souvent ncessaire d'avoir un niveau plus lev.

Pour reprendre Saverok, mais sans aller dans l'extrme, tu vas pas prendre un junior pour une place d'architecte (quoique certaines SS2I se n'en privent pas, mais c'est un autre dbat  ::D: )

----------


## Madmac

> Je pense que baser son argumentaire sur la biologie tait tout, sauf malin  Quant  son licenciement, je le pense justifi. Tenir de tels propos ne peut qu'envenimer une situation qui, je suppose, est dj pnible.



Justement sont argumentation reposait galement sur des tudes sociologiques. Mais chez Google, c'est la pense SWJ qui rgne en matre. Il y a du y avoir un dzaine de transgenres fluide qui ont t 'active'. Mais comme la Californie est le refuge de la dgnrescence sexuelle, sont erreur a t de croire qu'un rapport impartiale aller tre accepter sans problme.

----------


## Madmac

Le Mmo de James Damore: https://assets.documentcloud.org/doc...ho-Chamber.pdf

Son entrevue:

----------


## arond

C'tait pas si horrible de lire son mmo la seule chose qui manque je penses c'est une source pour sa : "Stop restricting programs and classes to certain genders or races."  :;):

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Un ancien Googler porte  son tour plainte contre son ancien employeur* 
*qui l'a renvoy aprs qu'il avait critiqu le mmo de Damore  * 

Google a une autre poursuite lie  la diversit entre ses mains. En effet, la filiale dAlphabet est poursuivie pour discrimination, harclement, reprsailles et congdiement injustifi par un de ces anciens ingnieurs nomm Tim Chevalier. La plainte a t dpose mercredi  la Cour suprieure du comt de San Francisco.

Chevalier assure quen novembre 2017, il a t renvoy pour avoir dnonc la note controverse de James Damore.

En aot dernier, Damore affirmait que  Nous avons tous des prfrences et croyances morales sur la faon dont le monde est et doit tre. Avoir ses points de vue contests peut tre douloureux, nous avons donc tendance  viter les personnes ayant des valeurs diffrentes et  nous associer  celles qui partagent nos valeurs . Toutefois chez Google, disait-il,  cette autosgrgation est devenue beaucoup plus puissante au cours des dernires dcennies , faisant rfrence  l'idologie de l'entreprise au sujet des ingalits de genre dans le monde et dans la tech en particulier. Damore estimait que la croyance au sein de Google, cest que  toutes les ingalits sont dues  un traitement diffrenci et toutes les personnes sont intrinsquement les mmes  et que personne na intrt  aller  lencontre de cela.

Lancien Googler est mme all jusqu dcrire Google comme une  chambre d'cho particulirement intense  et les chambres d'cho, comme il lexpliquait,  se maintiennent en crant un esprit partag et en gardant la discussion confine dans certaines limites [] Mais, les chambres d'cho doivent galement se prmunir contre la dissidence et l'opposition.  Une analogie qui lui permet daffirmer quun consensus au sein de la chambre dcho est donc maintenu en humiliant les gens qui s'opposent  l'idologie du groupe pour les amener  se conformer ou en les excommuniant s'ils persistent  violer les tabous. Cela sert notamment   avertir les autres que le mme chtiment les attend s'ils ne se conforment pas  aux principes du groupe.

Aussi, Damore a t renvoy pour avoir avanc des  strotypes sexuels prjudiciables  en aot 2017 aprs son mmo qui a soulev la polmique. Le licenciement de Damore est devenu un point critique pour les conservateurs et, en janvier, il a intent un recours collectif allguant que Google pratiquait une discrimination contre les conservateurs blancs.


James Damore
La plainte de Damore comprenait prs de 100 pages de captures d'cran de communications internes chez Google qui caractrisent, selon la plainte, une hostilit gnralise contre les points de vue conservateurs.

*La plainte de Chevalier quant  elle vient apporter une autre perspective au dbat.*

Dans une dclaration, Chevalier a affirm que  C'est une cruelle ironie que Google ait tent de justifier son licenciement en affirmant que mes publications sur les rseaux sociaux taient biaises contre mes harceleurs . Et de continuer en assurant que  Les lois contre la discrimination visent  protger les groupes marginaliss et sous-reprsents  pas ceux qui les attaquent.  

Chevalier, qui se trouve tre handicap et transgenre, allgue que les messages, quil a publis en interne, et dans lesquels il a dfendu les femmes de couleur et les personnes marginalises, ont conduit directement  son licenciement en novembre 2017. Il avait travaill chez Google pendant un peu moins de deux ans.

Il faut prciser que les messages de Chevalier avaient t cits dans la plainte de Damore contre Google comme preuve que Google a permis aux libraux de s'exprimer au sein de l'entreprise sans tre punis. La plainte de Chevalier allgue que son licenciement est, en fait, une forme de punition.

Chevalier a rgulirement particip  ces discussions internes, peut-on lire sur la plainte,  appelant la discrimination et le harclement par leur nom et en demandant  ses pairs de rflchir sur des perspectives diffrentes des leurs.  

Dans une dclaration envoye par courriel, Google a tent dexpliquer la raison du renvoi de Chevalier.

 Le dbat anim constitue une partie importante de notre culture. Mais, comme dans tout lieu de travail, cela ne veut pas dire de laisser tout passer , a dclar Gina Scigliano, une porte-parole de Google.  La grande majorit de nos employs communiquent d'une manire conforme  nos politiques. Mais quand un employ ne le fait pas, c'est quelque chose que nous devons prendre au srieux. Nous prenons toujours nos dcisions sans tenir compte des opinions politiques de l'employ.  

Dans la plainte, Chevalier avance quil a t rprimand par son manager pour avoir pass trop de temps sur  l'activisme social   cause du billet de blog qu'il a crit et qui critiquait le mmo de Damore, le traitant de  misogyne . Selon la plainte, Google s'est oppos  l'utilisation par Chevalier de l'expression  garons blancs  dans son blog, car elle  pourrait tre perue comme une gnralisation sur la race et le genre. 

Chevalier en est venu aux mmes conclusions que Damore :  En vrit, la promesse de Google de permettre  ses employs de parler librement ne concerne que les personnes qui reprsentent le point de vue de la majorit et utilisent la rhtorique de la majorit.  

Source : plainte de Chevalier (en PJ)

----------


## Neckara

Bon, encore de la lecture en perspective. Heureusement la plainte est plus courte cette fois.


Il aurait t intressant de replacer le licenciement par rapport  la chronologie de l'affaire du mmo.


Aprs il lui aurait t reproch de "passer trop de temps sur l'activisme social", doit-on comprendre par l que cet activisme prenait le pas sur ses autres activits ?


EDIT: Je viens de finir de lire la plainte.
La plainte est tellement creuse et cringy. Ironiquement, elle n'est qu'une preuve supplmentaire  annexer  la plainte de Damore.

Donc oui, il s'est apparemment fait virer car il faisait de l'activisme social au lieu de travailler...

----------


## Paraffine

Le plus rigolo dans tout cela, c'est que la majorit des postes dans les technologies de l'information ne requirent pas un niveau scientifique dlirant, loin de l. ::lefou::  
Au sein des quipes, des "communicants" efficaces avec un gros bon sens bien pragmatique, le sens du service et du travail en quipe, peuvent se rendre autrement utiles que des "forts en technologie".

La question des aptitudes "naturelles" des unes et des autres me fait donc gentiment glousser. 

Ceux qui s'offusquent de ces thories "biologiques" me paraissent dangereusement  cot de la plaque, car ils accrditent au final l'ide d'une hirarchie des comptences, au lieu de recadrer le dbat; la comptence scientifique dans les technologies de l'information, c'est le petit bout de la lorgnette.

----------

